# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ռեալ vs Բարսելոնա

## Ուրվական

Բոլոր Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտությունները, այդ թիմերի երկրպագուների վեճերը, մեկը մյուսի պարտությունով ուրախանալն ու տխրելը, մի խոսքով` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա, կամ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ` միայն այստեղ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բոլոր Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտությունները, այդ թիմերի երկրպագուների վեճերը, մեկը մյուսի պարտությունով ուրախանալն ու տխրելը, մի խոսքով` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա, կամ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ` միայն այստեղ:


Մոռացար ասել  հատում ԱԿՈՒՄԲ.ԱՄ-ի համար :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Բարսելոնան 3:0 ա հաղթել, իսկ Ռեալը 1:1 հազիվ էլ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Հմ, էտ վերաբերու՞մ ա «հակամարտությանը»...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հմ, էտ վերաբերու՞մ ա «հակամարտությանը»...


Սրան հաստատ բավարարում է :Smile:  




> Բոլոր Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտությունները, այդ թիմերի երկրպագուների վեճերը, մեկը մյուսի պարտությունով ուրախանալն ու տխրելը, մի խոսքով` Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա, կամ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ` միայն այստեղ:

----------


## Հենո

> Բարսելոնան 3:0 ա հաղթել, իսկ Ռեալը 1:1 հազիվ էլ


Ուրեմն ասեմ ախպեր ջան «Ռեալը» կարմիր քարտով նիչյայա արել  :Think:   Ատլետիկոյի պես թիմի հետ խաղում, իսկ բարսան որ դրանց էլ չկրեր էլ ում պիտի կրեր  :LOL:  
ավելի լավա բարսան մտածի , որ չթռնի չեմպիոնների լիգայից  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Չէ բարսան <<կարգին>> թիմա նամանավանդ ՎԱԼԴԵՍը  շաաատ լավա խաղում… :LOL:  
Լօօլ

----------

Հարդ (12.12.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ուրեմն ասեմ ախպեր ջան «Ռեալը» կարմիր քարտով նիչյայա արել   Ատլետիկոյի պես թիմի հետ խաղում, իսկ բարսան որ դրանց էլ չկրեր էլ ում պիտի կրեր  
> ավելի լավա բարսան մտածի , որ չթռնի չեմպիոնների լիգայից 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Չէ բարսան <<կարգին>> թիմա նամանավանդ ՎԱԼԴԵՍը  շաաատ լավա խաղում… 
> Լօօլ


Ուրեմն ես էլ ասեմ ախպեր ջան  :Smile:  կարգին թիմը 10 հոգովել կարա կրի համ էլ էդ կարմիրը կարար և չլիներ, իսկ Բարսելոնան հաջորդ փուլ արդեն անցել ա ես չեմ էլ կասկածում, բայց այ Ռեալի խնդիրը բարդ ա :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Մի խոսքով ախպեր ժամանակը կգա բարին հետը…   :Yea:  
Որ ասում ես Բարսան 1/4 ա արդեն դուրս եկել էդ հաստատ ես ասում?  :Nea:   :Nea:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Դե ես հավատում եմ ու ուզում եմ, որ տենց լինի, թե չէ հաստատ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարա ասի  :Wink:

----------


## Array

Կռիվ անելու կրիք չկա,բավական է մրցաշարային աղյուսակին նայել :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կռիվ անելու կրիք չկա,բավական է մրցաշարային աղյուսակին նայել


Է, որ նայեցինք, հո դրանից Բարսելոնան չուժեղացա՞վ, էլի չմնաց էն նույն` Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին մնացած թիմը: Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ տեսնում եք, որ Բարսելոնան առանց իրա հազիվ ա գոլեր խփում ու ոչ-ոքիներ անում, իսկ Ռեալում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներ այլևս չկան, և դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այս, ապա մյուս տարի կերևա իր ողջ փայլով:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Hands Up:  Ռեալը հաղթելու է: Թող բարսելոնան մտածի... :Angry2:

----------

tikopx (06.04.2010)

----------


## Amaru

Ուրվականի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Միայն թե բարսելոնիստները դա երբեք չեն ընդունել և չեն էլ ընդունի:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Է, որ նայեցինք, հո դրանից Բարսելոնան չուժեղացա՞վ, էլի չմնաց էն նույն` Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին մնացած թիմը: Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ տեսնում եք, որ Բարսելոնան առանց իրա հազիվ ա գոլեր խփում ու ոչ-ոքիներ անում, իսկ Ռեալում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներ այլևս չկան, և դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այս, ապա մյուս տարի կերևա իր ողջ փայլով:


Բարսելոնայի խաղը թիմային խաղա ու ընդեղ լիքը /կարելի է ասել լրիվ էլ կարգին են/ կարգին խաղացողներ կան, իսկ գոլերը խփում էր Ռոնալդինյոն, որովհետև Էտոոն չկար, մարդը եկավ ու միանգամից գոլ խփեց, էս մեկ: Երկրորդն էլ եթե թիմում ընդգծված առաջնորդ կա ու թիմը կարգին խաղ ա ցույց տալիս դրա մեջ բացասական բան չեմ տեսնում: Երրորդն էլ, մի մոռացեք Մեսսի-ին :Smile:

----------


## Sunun

> Ռեալը հաղթելու է: Թող բարսելոնան մտածի...


Շատ լավ ու ճիշտ է ասված!!!! :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Angelina

> Շատ լավ ու ճիշտ է ասված!!!!


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում:

----------


## Array

> Է, որ նայեցինք, հո դրանից Բարսելոնան չուժեղացա՞վ, էլի չմնաց էն նույն` Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին մնացած թիմը: Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ տեսնում եք, որ Բարսելոնան առանց իրա հազիվ ա գոլեր խփում ու ոչ-ոքիներ անում, իսկ Ռեալում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներ այլևս չկան, և դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այս, ապա մյուս տարի կերևա իր ողջ փայլով:


Եթե նույնիսկ ասենք,թե Բարսայում մենակ Ռօնալդինիօն ա(չնայած,որ էտ հեչ ըտենց չի) ,հետո ինչ,Ռեալումգոնե ըտենց մի խաղացող չկա, որ կարողանա խաղը իր վրա վերցնել:Հենց Ռեալի ցավն էլ կարծում եմ՝էտ ա,որ չունի կազմակերպող Ֆուդբոլիստ:

----------


## Արամ

> Է, որ նայեցինք, հո դրանից Բարսելոնան չուժեղացա՞վ, էլի չմնաց էն նույն` Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին մնացած թիմը: Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ տեսնում եք, որ Բարսելոնան առանց իրա հազիվ ա գոլեր խփում ու ոչ-ոքիներ անում, իսկ Ռեալում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներ այլևս չկան, և դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այս, ապա մյուս տարի կերևա իր ողջ փայլով:


Այ համաձայն եմ, բայց մենակ Ռոնալդինյոի չե այլև ՄԵՍՍԻ, ԴԵԿՈՒ, ԵՏՕ'Օ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռեալը ձև չունի. պետք ա կրի:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  Ռեալում կա մի ֆուտբոլիստ, որ կարող է խաղն իր վրա վերցնել: Այդ ֆուտբոլիստը  :Angel:  Ռաուլն է: Պատահական չէ, որ նա թիմի խորհրդանիշն է: :Clapping:   Կարծում եմ, որ նա բազմիցս ապացուցել է, որ ինքը թիմի ոգին է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի <<ֆուտբոլային կախարդ>>-ին :Vayreni:  ,............. :Bad:  ինքը թիմի առաջատար չի, թիմի առաջատարը Պույոլն ա

----------


## Մանե

> Ռեալում կա մի ֆուտբոլիստ, որ կարող է խաղն իր վրա վերցնել: Այդ ֆուտբոլիստը  Ռաուլն է: Պատահական չէ, որ նա թիմի խորհրդանիշն է:  Կարծում եմ, որ նա բազմիցս ապացուցել է, որ ինքը թիմի ոգին է:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  .........(n անգամ)...... :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի <<ֆուտբոլային կախարդ>>-ին ,............. ինքը թիմի առաջատար չի, թիմի առաջատարը Պույոլն ա


Շնորհակալություն,մենք նույնպես գիտենք որ Բարսայում այնքան շատ են առաջատարները, որ անգամ դրա համար են վիճում :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Ջան, չե՞ս կարծում, որ էս պոստդ գոնե նենց թեեեթևակի իմաստ էլ չունի:
Էս թեման քննարկելու համար ա, այլ ոչ՝ միմյանց ծաղրելու:
Ռաուլի մասին ճիշտ ա ասում: Ինքը կարա խաղի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չերևա, բայց եթե հետևես մենակ իրա խաղին, կհասկանաս, թե ինչ ա անում թիմի համար: 
Պույոլն էլ ա իսկական ավագ  :Wink:  (ինչքան էլ չսիրեմ իրան) Չնայած, որպես պաշտպան, մեկ-մեկ նենց սխալներ ա թույլ տալիս...

----------


## Մանե

> Ջան, չե՞ս կարծում, որ էս պոստդ գոնե նենց թեեեթևակի իմաստ էլ չունի:.


Անահիտ ջան,եթե կարծեի,հաստատ չէի տեղադրի :Wink:  



> Էս թեման քննարկելու համար ա, այլ ոչ՝ միմյանց ծաղրելու:


Մերսի որ հիշացրիր,բայց ես ամենևին էլ ծաղրելու նպատակ չունեի,ու ընդհանրապես չեմ կարծում,որ ֆուտբոլի/կամ ինչ որ թեմայի,(չնայած ֆուտբոլը իմ համար ինչ-որ թեմա չի) համար կարելի է ծաղրել ինչ որ մեկին և իզուր լարվել միմյանց դեմ :Wink:  



> Ռաուլի մասին ճիշտ ա ասում:


Ուրախ եմ,որ ունես այդ կարծիքը,և ես չասեցի թե նա սխալ է,պարզապես արտահայտեցի իմ կարծիքը,որը իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ էր :Tongue:  



> Ինքը կարա խաղի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չերևա, բայց եթե հետևես մենակ իրա խաղին, կհասկանաս, թե ինչ ա անում թիմի համար:


Դեռևս չեմ նկատել :Wink:  



> Պույոլն էլ ա իսկական ավագ  (ինչքան էլ չսիրեմ իրան) Չնայած որպես պաշտպան՝ մեկ-մեկ նենց սխալներ ա թույլ տալիս...


Ես չասեցի,որ ինքը վատն ա,ուղակի ԲԱՐՍԱՅՈւՄ *բոլորն* են լավը :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> ուղակի ԲԱՐՍԱՅՈւՄ *բոլորն* են լավը


Նույնիսկ երկրպագուները, այսինքն մենք :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Ռեալում կա մի ֆուտբոլիստ, որ կարող է խաղն իր վրա վերցնել: Այդ ֆուտբոլիստը  Ռաուլն է: Պատահական չէ, որ նա թիմի խորհրդանիշն է:  Կարծում եմ, որ նա բազմիցս ապացուցել է, որ ինքը թիմի ոգին է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի <<ֆուտբոլային կախարդ>>-ին ,............. ինքը թիմի առաջատար չի, թիմի առաջատարը Պույոլն ա


Astgh  ջան Առաջատարը ուրիշա... :Smile:

----------


## kiki

տեսնեմ ու՞ր կհասնի...

-իմ ավտոն լավնա...
-չէ, իմ գռուզավիկն ավելի լավնա...

Շարունակեք...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh  ջան Առաջատարը ուրիշա...


Ճիշտն ասած, ես բարսելոնի խաղերը չեմ նայում: Միայն նայում եմ Ռեալի հետ խաղը:  :Hands Up:  Մեկ-մեկ էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խաղերն եմ նայում` կարծելով, որ ոնց էլ լինի բարսելոնը կսայթաքի, ու ես կուրախանամ, որ եթե Ռեալս չի հաղթել, բարսելոնն էլ ա կրվել: Ու ես չգիտեմ` ով ա այնտեղ առաջատար, միայն տեսնում եմ, որ Պույոլը ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ վազում ա, իրան կոտորում ա,  :Sad:  բայց մի գոլ խփելով փառքը անտեղի հասնում ա ասենք ռոնալդինյոյին:
Իսկ ում որ դուր չէր եկել իմ նախորդ գրառումը, կասեմ, որ բարկանում է նա, ով վախենում է: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ բարսելոնի երկրպագուները շատ ծանր են տանում իրենց թիմի մասին ցանկացած որակում, իսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուները` շատ հանգիստ: Իբրև թե.  :Think:  <<մենք իսկական երկրպագու ենք>> հա? Մենք էլ ենք երկրպագու,  :Smile:  բայց հարգում ենք ուրիշի կարծիքը

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես բարսելոնի խաղերը չեմ նայում: Միայն նայում եմ Ռեալի հետ խաղը:  Մեկ-մեկ էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խաղերն եմ նայում` կարծելով, որ ոնց էլ լինի բարսելոնը կսայթաքի, ու ես կուրախանամ, որ եթե Ռեալս չի հաղթել, բարսելոնն էլ ա կրվել: Ու ես չգիտեմ` ով ա այնտեղ առաջատար, միայն տեսնում եմ, որ Պույոլը ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ վազում ա, իրան կոտորում ա,  բայց մի գոլ խփելով փառքը անտեղի հասնում ա ասենք ռոնալդինյոյին:
> Իսկ ում որ դուր չէր եկել իմ նախորդ գրառումը, կասեմ, որ բարկանում է նա, ով վախենում է: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ բարսելոնի երկրպագուները շատ ծանր են տանում իրենց թիմի մասին ցանկացած որակում, իսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուները` շատ հանգիստ: Իբրև թե.  <<մենք իսկական երկրպագու ենք>> հա? Մենք էլ ենք երկրպագու,  բայց հարգում ենք ուրիշի կարծիքը


Ճիշտ ասեցիր այո ծանր ենք տանում մի որակում, որը արվում է այնպիսի մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք ծանոթ չեն Բարսելոնայի  պոտենցիալին: Այո,' վրդովվում ենք, երբ այդպիսի որոկումը կատարվում է ծաղրելու  կամ ուղղակի մի բան ասելու նպատակով, իսկ ընդհանրապես եթե խոսենք քննադատության մասին իմ կարծիքով տեղին քննադատությունից ճիշտ բան չկա և յուրաքանչյուր իսկական երկրպագու միշտ էլ ներքուստ քննադատում է իր սիրելի թիմի վատ խաղը:
Ինչքան մոտենում է ՌԵԱԼ-ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ հակամարտությունը ես հավասարապես տխրում եմ այս թիմերից  յուրաքանչյուրի վատ խաղի համար, որովհետև այս թիմերի հանդիպումը միշտ էլ տոն է եղել, որը սակայն կարող է չստացվել նրանց Ռեալի/Բարսելոնայի/ անհաջող խաղի պատճառով   :Smile:  Այնպես ընդունենք, որ Բարսելոնան իրոք այսօր գեղեցիկ խաղ է ցուցադրում ր հուսանք, որ մինչ նշածս խաղը Ռեալը կվերագտնի իր լավագույն մարզավիճակը և մենք ականատես կլինենք հիանալի հակամարտության ու գեղեցիկ խաղի :Smile:

----------


## Array

Ժողովուրդ չեք կարծում, որ մեք մեզ ձև ենք տալիս:Էտ,որ Իսպանիայում ու Կատալոնիայում իրար չեն սիրում,չպիտի մենք էլ կռվենք:Բարսելոնան ու Ռեալը երկուսն էլ Իսպանիայի ակումբներ են,մենք ընդամենը պետք է հիանանք նրանց խաղով,բայց իրենց խնդիրները մեզ վեցնելու ոչ մի անհրաժաեշտուտյուն չկա:
Վերջը քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ենք հասնելու :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

Բայց ով ասեց որ ես Երկրպագու եմ ես ՉԵԶՈՔ մարդ եմ...ՀԱՎԱՍԱՐԸ : ՀԱՎԱՍՐԻՆ

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կրքերը հանդարտվել են... :Ok: , բայց ճիշտն ասած, չէի սպասում, որ այսքան շուտ կմոռանաք այս թեման :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կրքերը հանդարտվել են..., բայց ճիշտն ասած, չէի սպասում, որ այսքան շուտ կմոռանաք այս թեման


Է Astgh ջան հեսա Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի հանդիպումները կլինեն ահագին կվիճենք, հլը Իսպանիայի առաջնություն կա, հլը Չեմպիոնների լիգա կա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Նորմարդ ջան... դարդս էլ դա է, որ խաղը կավարտվի մեկի կամ մյուսի հաղթանակով, ու կսկսվի լեզվային պայքարը երկրպագուների միջև: Ես իհարկե ուզում եմ, որ իմ Ռեալը հաղթի :Hands Up:  : Ով էլ հաղթի, կռիվ ա լինելու: :Think:

----------


## Taurus

բա որ երկուսն էլ հաղթեն,կսկսվի կռիվ թե ով լավ հաղթեց? :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Արդյունքում մեկն ա հաղթող դուրս գալու:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Արդյունքում մեկն ա հաղթող դուրս գալու:


Եվ իհարկե դա լինելու է ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ըհը, կռիվը սկսեց, բոցն էր բակասում, են էլ Նոր մարդը կպցրեց :Hands Up:  
Ջան հիմա լիքը ջնջելու բան կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ իհարկե դա լինելու է ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ


Ճիշտ էլ գուշակել էին. <<կռիվը պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ վերաբացված>>: Բայց դու խիղճ ունես? Հազիվ մի երկու օր հանգիստ էինք էլի...
Բայց մեկա հաղթելու է Ռեալը: Բայց ինչպես իմաստուն մարդիկ են ասում. <<Կապրենք, կտեսնենք...>>

----------


## Հենո

չէ էս անգամ մի ուրիշ կարգի «ՉԱՓԱԼԱԽԱ» տալու Ռեալը էտ վեշերին…
բԱռՑան սկի գոլ էլ չի խբելու էտտտտ խաղին…
Եմերսոնը կանտրոնում մի հատ բդով կտա էտտօօօօօnn  Game Over կլնի…
լօօօօօլզզզզզզզզ
զզզ

----------


## Մանե

Շոկի մեջ եմ :Shok:  
Էնօրը մի մարդու եմ հանդիպել,որը հավասարապես սիրում ա *և՛ Բարսա,և՛ Ռեալ* :Shok:   :Shok:  
Տենց բան էլ ա լինու՞մ :Shok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժողովուրդ չեք կարծում, որ մեք մեզ ձև ենք տալիս:Էտ,որ Իսպանիայում ու Կատալոնիայում իրար չեն սիրում,չպիտի մենք էլ կռվենք:Բարսելոնան ու Ռեալը երկուսն էլ Իսպանիայի ակումբներ են,մենք ընդամենը պետք է հիանանք նրանց խաղով,բայց իրենց խնդիրները մեզ վեցնելու ոչ մի անհրաժաեշտուտյուն չկա:
> Վերջը քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ենք հասնելու


Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտություններում ոչ միայն Հայաստանը, այլև ամբողջ աշխարհը բաժանված է երկու գույների՝ սպիտակ ու կապտա-նռնագույն: Այդ ամենը ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե չէ ոչ մեկն էլ չի մտածում իրար հետ ինչ-որ անտեղի կռիվների մեջ ընկնելու ու դրա մեջ հետաքրքրություն տեսնելու մասին, բացառությամբ որոշ մարդկանց, դե վատ բացառություններ բոլոր տեղերում էլ լինում են: Հիմա մենք էլ այս ամենի մի մասն ենք կազմում, ու մեր հերթին ինչ-որ մի ձևով մասնակցում ենք երկու գերակումբների հակամարտությանը: Այնպես որ, եթե ես գրվում է, որ Ռեալը շատ ավելի լավն է Բարսելոնայից ու շատ ավելի հեռանկարային է, ապա Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները պետք է փորձեն ապացուցել, որ դա այդպես չէ, ինչը դեռևս ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Հ.Գ. Այս թեմայում պետք չէ շարունակել ուղղակի չուզողությունը, աշխատենք բոլորս հիմնավորել մեր ասածները փաստերով:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Շոկի մեջ եմ 
> Էնօրը մի մարդու եմ հանդիպել,որը հավասարապես սիրում ա *և՛ Բարսա,և՛ Ռեալ*  
> Տենց բան էլ ա լինու՞մ


Փաստորեն իրա համար ամենատխուր խաղերը այդ երկու թիմերի միջև հանդիպումներն են:  :LOL:  Եթե Ռեալը հաղթի, ապա նա նույնքան տխրելու է Բարսելոնի համար, եթե Բարսելոնան հաղթի, չնայած չեմ կարծում որ այդպիսի բան ամեն երկու տարին մեկ կրկնվի, ապա տխրելու է Ռեալի համար, իսկ եթե ոչ-ոքի, ապա տխրելու է երկուսի համար էլ, որովհետև Սեվիլիան ու Վալենսիան միավորներով կմոտիկանան: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Այնպես որ, եթե ես գրվում է, որ Ռեալը շատ ավելի լավն է Բարսելոնայից ու շատ ավելի հեռանկարային է, ապա *Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները պետք է փորձեն ապացուցել, որ դա այդպես չէ, ինչը դեռևս ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել*:


Ի տարբերություն թեորեմների, *աքսիոմները* երբեք չեն ապացուցվում,դրանք պարզապես սահմանվում են :Tongue:   :Tongue: 
Իսկ ըստ այդ աքսիոմի,*Բարսան* եղել է և կա լավագույնը :Tongue:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ի տարբերություն թեորեմների, *աքսիոմները* երբեք չեն ապացուցվում,դրանք պարզապես սահմանվում են 
> Իսկ ըստ այդ աքսիոմի,*Բարսան* եղել է և կա լավագույնը


Եթե ապացուցում ես, որ տվյալ պնդումը ոչ միայն չի ապացուցվում, այլև ապացուցվում է այդ պնդման հակառակը, ապա այդ պնդումն արդեն ոչ թեորեմ է, ոչ էլ աքսիոմ, այլ պարզապես իրականությանը չյհամապատասխանող միտք: :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> Եթե ապացուցում ես, որ տվյալ պնդումը ոչ միայն չի ապացուցվում, այլև ապացուցվում է այդ պնդման հակառակը, ապա այդ պնդումն արդեն ոչ թեորեմ է, ոչ էլ աքսիոմ, այլ պարզապես իրականությանը չյհամապատասխանող միտք:


Իսկ ով ա որոշում դա իրականությանը համապատասխանում է,թե՞ ոչ :Tongue:  
Չեմ տենու՞մ Ռեալիդ խաղերը,որոնք խայտառակում են Իսպանիան :Tongue:  
Էդքանից հետո էլ Բարսան ա՞ վատ
 :Angry2:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ի տարբերություն թեորեմների, *աքսիոմները* երբեք չեն ապացուցվում,դրանք պարզապես սահմանվում են 
> Իսկ ըստ այդ աքսիոմի,*Բարսան* եղել է և կա լավագույնը



աքսիոմները ոչ թե սահմանվում են, այլ ձևակերպվում են  :Tongue:  
բայց ոչ մի աքսիոմ չի ասում, որ եթե ինչ-որ թիմ լավագույնն ա, պետք ա միշտ հաղթի: 
Հույս ունեմ, որ Ռեալը անակնկալ կմատուցի:

----------


## Մանե

> աքսիոմները ոչ թե սահմանվում են, այլ ձևակերպվում են  
> բայց ոչ մի աքսիոմ չի ասում, որ եթե *ինչ-որ թիմ լավագույնն ա,* պետք ա միշտ հաղթի: 
> Հույս ունեմ, որ Ռեալը անակնկալ կմատուցի:


 :Hands Up:  
Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում,*ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆՆ Ա* :Smile:   :Tongue:  
Մի խոսքով դեռ ահագին ժամանակ կունենանք կռվելու.Ձեր ուժերը պահեք խաղի համար :Smile:

----------


## Array

Է ժողովուրդ,դե եսքանից հետո եկեք ու կռվեք:Երկուսն էլ պարտվեցին,էլ ինչը քննարկենք :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վախենամ 0-0 խաղը պրծնի: Չգիտեմ խի, բայց ինձ տենց ա թվում: Սկզբում մտածում էի Ռեալն ա կրելու, էն էլ որ Ռեալը Բավարիային էլ չկարցավ անցնի, կարծիքս կամաց կամաց փոխում եմ: 

Խեղճ Կապելլո  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.radiodeejay.hr/forum/lang/inexed.htm

----------


## Ուրվական

Չեղավ, էս ինչ վատ կարծիք ա ձևավորվել Բարսելոնայի մասին: Ինքը ուրեմն էնքան թույլ ա, որ 5 անպատասխան գնդակ բաց թողնի Ռեալից: Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որ ոչ մի հատ չխփի: :LOL:  Ռեալն ա կրելու, Բարսելոնան թող մտածի հեղինակության գնդակ խփելու մասին:

----------


## Մանե

> Չեղավ, էս ինչ վատ կարծիք ա ձևավորվել Բարսելոնայի մասին: Ինքը ուրեմն էնքան թույլ ա, որ 5 անպատասխան գնդակ բաց թողնի Ռեալից: Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որ ոչ մի հատ չխփի: Ռեալն ա կրելու, Բարսելոնան թող մտածի հեղինակության գնդակ խփելու մասին:


Ոնց եմ սպասում խաղին,ու հետո երանի տեսնեմ ձեր դեմքի արտահայտությունը :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

> Ոնց եմ սպասում խաղին,ու հետո երանի տեսնեմ ձեր դեմքի արտահայտությունը


Մանե ջան մեկ ա չես տենալու :Lol2: 
Real Madrid 3:1 Barcelona

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ոնց եմ սպասում խաղին,ու հետո երանի տեսնեմ ձեր դեմքի արտահայտությունը


Չէ, ես շատ հպարտ կամ վերևից նայող հայացք չեմ ունենա, ես չեմ սիրում մարդկանց պարտությունը երեսով տալ:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   Դեմքս մենակ ուրախություն ա արտահայտելու: Բայց ես ինչ վատ բան ասեցի Բարսելոնային, ասեցի, որ հեղինակության գոլ կխփի, դրա մեջ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Array

Ապե~ր, եսքան վաղթ քանի անգամ ա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Ռեալը մի կամ շատ-շատ երկու գոլից ավել  խբել,ետ որտեղից  եք որոշել,որ կարա Բարսային երեք գոլ խբի: ինչ որ չեմ հավատում:Բայց հակառակը հնարավոր ա :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Array , որ հավես ունենայի հերթով լիքը հաշիվներ կհիշացնեի, բայց անկեղծ ասած, հավես չկա...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ապե~ր, եսքան վաղթ քանի անգամ ա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Ռեալը մի կամ շատ-շատ երկու գոլից ավել  խբել,ետ որտեղից  եք որոշել,որ կարա Բարսային երեք գոլ խբի: ինչ որ չեմ հավատում:Բայց հակառակը հնարավոր ա


Ապե~ր, դու երևի էդքան էլ տեղեկացված չես Իսպանիայի առաջնությունից, բայց հույս ունեմ, որ էսօր էդ տպավորությունը կվերանա:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.radiodeejay.hr/forum/lang/inexed.htm

----------


## Array

Լավ է ժողովուրդ Բարսան էլ ա սկսել վատ խաղալ,բայց էտ հարցում Ռեալին չի հասնի :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

........................ Barcelona 3 - 3 Real Madrid 

5' .................................. [*0 - 1*]  R.v. Nistelrooy   
11' [*1 - 1*] L. Messi    
13' Oleguer   :Sad:  .............[*1 - 2*]  R.v. Nistelrooy   
21'   ..............................S. Ramos    :Sad:  
28' [*2 - 2*] L. Messi    
29'  R. Marquez   :Sad:  
44'    .............................. Nistelrooy    :Sad:  
45'  Oleguer     :Sad:   :Angry2:  
45'  X. Hernandez    :Sad:  
51'  Deco     :Sad:  
67'   .............................. M. Diarra    :Sad:  
71'   ..............................M. Salgado    :Sad:  
73' [*2 - 3*]  S. Ramos   
90' [*3 - 3*] L. Messi   ......... Gago  :Sad:

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին՝ գոլառատ խաղի ականատեսը դառնալու համար… 3-3 հաշիվը էդ խաղի տրամաբանական հաշիվն էր՝ երկու թիմերն էլ մենակ գրոհելու մասին էին մտածում… Մեսսին իսկապես փայլուն խաղաց, իսկ Նիստերլոյը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ լավ հարձակվող է… Իսկ դարպասապահները էս խաղում էնքան բան արեցին՝ ինչքան բան կանեին հարձակվողները, եթե խաղը 0-0 ավարտվեր…
Հ.Գ.
խաղը չեմ նայել…  :LOL:

----------


## Array

Շնորհավոր,դեղնառատ խաղի համար :Lol2:

----------


## Egern.net

Երբ որ հաշիվը դարձավ 2-2, տնեցիքին ասեցի. որ եթե ամեն ինչ սենց շարունակվի, 3-2 Բարսան կհաղթի: Բայց դե մրցավարը չթողեց, որ "ամեն ինչ տենց շարունակվի" և խաղաքարտերը խառնվեցին...
Ինչևէ, Մեսսին իր խփած գոլերի քանակը կրկնապատկեց երեկ, իսկ Կապելլոն շատ բարդ վիճակում հայտնվեց: Մի քիչ ավել լիներ արդյունավետությունը, Ռեալը մի քանի գնդակի տարբերություն կունենար. Բարսան 10 հոգով չէր կարողանում ճկուն խաղալ...

Մյուս կողմից, եթե Ռեալն էլ Բարսան էլ ՉԼ-ի վերջին խաղերից առաջ այնպես պատրաստվեին, ինչպես երեկվա խաղին էին պատրաստվել, երկուսն էլ հիմա 1/4-ում կլինեին.... ափսոս

----------


## Array

Ռեալի երկրպագուներ ջա՛ն, Կապելոյի համար հեչ մի մտածեք:Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը սխալ եզրահանգումներ էր անում:Ռեալի նախագահների համար,ոչ թե կարևոր կլիներ,թե վերջի գոլը Բարսան կխբեր, թե չէր խբի,այլ ավելի հավանական է,որ կարևոր էր Ռեալի երեկվա խաղը:Ինձ թվում է՝ երեկ Ռեալը վատ չէր խաղում:

----------


## kiki

Շնորհակալություն, Կապելլոյի համար մենք չենք անհանգստանում, քանի որ անկախ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասածների, և ի տարբերություն նրա՝   ակումբի իրավիճակին շատ լավ ծանոթ ենք...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իսկ Ռեալը երեկ, ըստ ինձ, ահավոր էր խաղում (բացառությամբ որոշ պահերի), համենայն դեպս,  դա այն խաղը չէր, որ պետք է ցուցադրի Արքայական Ակումբը, հատկապես Բարսայի դեմ...միգուցե ես եմ շատ պահանջկոտ երկրպագու, բայց սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է...

----------


## AMzone

4-էջում, Ռեալի երկրպագուները ասում էին որ Ռեալը կկրի ու կասեյ համոզված էին, բայց 3-3, ոնց հասկացաք ձեր թիմը ձեզ պադվադիտ արեց, ցավաքցում եմ ձեզ, և ես ձեզ դաս որ մեծ մեծ  խոսալ պետք չէ:

----------


## kiki

իսկ իմ հիշելով, Բարսայի որոշ երկրպագուներ (կարդացեք է բոլորը) զգուշացնում էին, որ շատ չուրախանանք, որ Բարսան կրելու է, ու հետո էլ իրենք նայելու են մեր աչքերին, կամ նման մի բան... :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> իսկ իմ հիշելով, Բարսայի որոշ երկրպագուներ (կարդացեք է բոլորը) զգուշացնում էին, որ շատ չուրախանանք, որ Բարսան կրելու է, ու հետո էլ իրենք նայելու են մեր աչքերին, կամ նման մի բան...


Կիկի ջան եթե ինձ ի նկատի ունես,ապա ասեմ,որ ես դա ասում էի կոնկրետ Ուրվականին,և ձեզ ամենևին էլ ի նկատի չունեի. :Wink:  
Դա ասեցի,որովհետև`



> :Չեղավ, էս ինչ վատ կարծիք ա ձևավորվել Բարսելոնայի մասին: Ինքը ուրեմն էնքան թույլ ա, որ 5 անպատասխան գնդակ բաց թողնի Ռեալից: Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որ ոչ մի հատ չխփի: Ռեալն ա կրելու, Բարսելոնան թող մտածի հեղինակության գնդակ խփելու մասին:


Դե՞ :Tongue:

----------


## Array

> դա այն խաղը չէր, որ պետք է ցուցադրի Արքայական Ակումբը, հատկապես Բարսայի դեմ


Գիտես,որքան որ ես հիշում եմ(խնդրում եմ ուղղեք ինձ,եթե սխալ եմ) Ֆիգուի հեռանալուց հետ,իսկ Զիդանից հետո ընդհանրապես հազվադեպ է իրեն վայել խաղ ցույց տալիս

----------


## kiki

ուղղում եմ. դեռ Ֆիգույի և Զիդանի օրոք այնպիսի խաղեր էին լինում, որ ես զարմանում էի, սա "իմ" Ռեալն է թե չէ, և հակառակը՝վերջին շրջանում , հատկապես անցած տարի այնպիսի խաղերի եմ ականատես եղել, որ միայն ուրախություն կարող է պատճառել երկրպագույին...
հետևույութնները թողնում եմ քեզ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> 4-էջում, Ռեալի երկրպագուները ասում էին որ Ռեալը կկրի ու կասեյ համոզված էին, բայց 3-3, ոնց հասկացաք ձեր թիմը ձեզ պադվադիտ արեց, ցավաքցում եմ ձեզ, և ես ձեզ դաս որ մեծ մեծ  խոսալ պետք չէ:


Բայց ձեր թիմն էլ չկրեց, չէ? Դուք էլ մեզնից էիք մեծ-մեծ խոսում: Ես էլ ձեզ եմ ցավակցում

----------


## Array

> ուղղում եմ. դեռ Ֆիգույի և Զիդանի օրոք այնպիսի խաղեր էին լինում, որ ես զարմանում էի, սա "իմ" Ռեալն է թե չէ, և հակառակը՝վերջին շրջանում , հատկապես անցած տարի այնպիսի խաղերի եմ ականատես եղել, որ միայն ուրախություն կարող է պատճառել երկրպագույին...
> հետևույութնները թողնում եմ քեզ...


Իսկ ես ինչ եմ ասում:Ֆիգուի ու Զիդանի հեռանալուց հետո Ռեալը հազվադեպ  է իրեն վայել ձևով խաղում

----------


## kiki

իսկ ես էլ ասւոմ եմ՝ ոչ այնքան հազվադեպ...

----------


## Ուրվական

> 4-էջում, Ռեալի երկրպագուները ասում էին որ Ռեալը կկրի ու կասեյ համոզված էին, բայց 3-3, ոնց հասկացաք ձեր թիմը ձեզ պադվադիտ արեց, ցավաքցում եմ ձեզ, և ես ձեզ դաս որ մեծ մեծ  խոսալ պետք չէ:


Իհարկե, ես ընդունում եմ քո ցավակցությունները, Ռեալը Բարսելոնայի հետ ոչ-ոքի խաղաց: Փոխարենն ընդունեք իմ ամենաջերմ շնորհավորանքները, քանի որ Բարսելոնան ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Ռեալի հետ:

----------


## Davo'o

> Իհարկե, ես ընդունում եմ քո ցավակցությունները, Ռեալը Բարսելոնայի հետ ոչ-ոքի խաղաց: Փոխարենն ընդունեք իմ ամենաջերմ շնորհավորանքները, քանի որ Բարսելոնան ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Ռեալի հետ:


Ես կասեի մի կերպ ձգեց, չխաղաց: Էս հոգնած Բարսայի  համար, որ աջ ու ձախ միավորներ ա բաժանում բոլոր ուժեղ թիմերին դա հսկայական նվաճում է:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, Ռեալն ու Բարսելոնան ո՞նց են խաղացել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալ-Դեպորտիվո 3-1
Բարսելոնա-Խետաֆե 1-0

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Clapping: ՌԵԱԼԸ չեմպիոն պիտի դառնա :Hands Up:  :Goxakan:

----------


## Cesare

Ես չեմ հանդիսանում ո'չ Ռեալի, և ո'չ ել Բարսելոնի երկրպագու, բայց ասեմ որ Ռեալ չեմպիոն ա դառնալու (իմ կարծիքով):   :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քանի նկարներ էլ այս թեմայի համատեքստում :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի

----------


## Ուրվական

Ռեալի հերթական հաղթանակը Բարսելոնայի նկատմամբ: Հալալ ա, շնորհավոր: :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

*Ռեալը չեմպիոնա :*

----------


## Ուրվական

Շատ բաներ են փոխվել երկու թիմերում էլ, ինչ կասեք, որ թիմն է հիմա ավելի լավը: Ուզում եմ ասել, Բարսելոնայում էլ առաջընթաց տեսանք, դրա համար այս հարցը նորից առաջացավ :Wink: :

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսան ճիշտա երեկ լավ խաղաց, բայց չմոռանանք որ հաջող մենակ սեփական դաշտումա խաղացել, դուսը հեչ լավ չեր խաղում, եկող տուռում կերևա իսկականից դզվելա գործերը թե չե, Նոու Կամպում Բարսելոնան միշտ էլ լավա խաղացել Ռոնալդինյոյի բացակայությունը Մեսսիին օգնումա, չեմ կարծում որ Ռոնալդինյոն խաղար վերջի խաղերում Բարսան տենց վստահ խաղար,Ինիաեստան ավելի լավա խաղում, տենանք կհաջողվի Ռայկարդին իսկական Ռոնալդինյոյին վերադարձնել,
իսկ Ռեալը փայլուն սկսեց առաջնությունը, 0-5 հիշում ենք, բայց ամեն դեպքում երևումա որ հլը թիմը նորա կառուցվում, ժամանակի հետ խաղացողները ավելի լավ իրար կսկսեն հասկանալ ու հետո կերևա Ռեալի իրական ուժը, կազմը շաատ լավնա, Ռոբբենը կամաց կամաց թափա հավքում, Ռաուլը մանկություննա հիշել, Մարսելոն Կառլոսինա պահերի տակ հիշացնում, Սնեյդերի մասին խոսք չկա :Good:  , Նիստելռոյը գոլեր խփելա, խփումա ու հաէլ խփելուա , մի խոսքով սաղ իրանց կհասցնեն դրսեովրեն, նամանավանդ որ Շուստերը շատա ռոտացիա անում, 25 խաղացողից մենակ Դուդեկնա որ հլը չի խաղացել...
սեզոնի ամենակարևոր իրադարձությունը՝ Կլասիկոն հուսով եմ անցած տարվանին չի զիջի դիտարժանությամբ :Yahoo:  արդեն անհամբեր սպասում եմ :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան, մի մոռացի ,որ մեր թիմում է ամենամեծ ՕԳԳ ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստը ` Բապտիստան, 13-14 րոպե և << դասիշ ֆանտաշտիշ>> :Hands Up:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Ռեալ - Բարսելոն: Սուպեր Կլասիկո*

Բոլոր խաղերը մինչև 2005 թիվը.
Խաղերի Օրերը,մարզադաշտը,հաշիվը,գո.լերի հեղինակները.

http://www.proffootball.com/forum/showthread.php?t=340


Ինֆորմացիան ռուսերենա,դրա համար միանգամուց ստեղ չի տեղադրվում.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ բաներ են փոխվել երկու թիմերում էլ, ինչ կասեք, որ թիմն է հիմա ավելի լավը: Ուզում եմ ասել, Բարսելոնայում էլ առաջընթաց տեսանք, դրա համար այս հարցը նորից առաջացավ:


Այս հարցը երբեք մայր չի մտնի :Smile:  Կարծում եմ, որ ստորագրությունս ամեն ինչ ասում ա :Tongue: 
Իսկ կոնկրետ այս պահին ամենա լավը Ռեալն ա: Ամենաշատը ուրախ եմ Ռաուլի համար, որ վերգտել է իրեն, խաղում է ինչպես իսկական առաջնորդ ու թիմի հոգի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այս հարցը երբեք մայր չի մտնի Կարծում եմ, որ ստորագրությունս ամեն ինչ ասում ա
> Իսկ կոնկրետ այս պահին ամենա լավը Ռեալն ա: Ամենաշատը ուրախ եմ Ռաուլի համար, որ վերգտել է իրեն, խաղում է ինչպես իսկական առաջնորդ ու թիմի հոգի


Յաա Բարսանա  :Hands Up:  Նախորդ 4 խաղերն էլ ձեզ ապացույց  :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Յաա Բարսանա  Նախորդ 4 խաղերն էլ ձեզ ապացույց


Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը ձեզ ապացույց :Tongue:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ոնց որ Ռեալի համար մտահոգվողները ավելի շատ են: 
Ես մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ Բարսելոնան լավ ապագա ունի, որը ռեալի մասին չեմ կարա ասեմ: Ռեալում արդեն պատրաստ ֆուտբոլիստներ են խաղում, իսկ Բարսայում  երիտասարդները սովորում են միասնական խաղալ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Поживем увидем  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

*Դեկտեմբերի 23... 2007 Բոլորս դեպի  El Classico!!! Իսկ ով կուզենա - ես այդ օրը «Verona» ակումբում եմ լինելու թող գա միասին պադերշկա անենք մեր թիմերին* :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

նորից ակտուալ է դառնում այս թեման :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

հակամարտություն :Goblin:

----------


## Սերխիո

Դիտե'ք,Դեկտեմբերի 23-ին ,չգիտեմ որ ալիքով :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մոռացա տեղեկացնել խաղի ելքի մասին նկարի տեսքով :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մոռացա տեղեկացնել խաղի ելքի մասին նկարի տեսքով


Խաղի ելքը ընտիր ա :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

*Ես ընդամենը բազմանշանակ կժպտամ ու կխոսեմ խաղը կայանալուց հետո* :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հաղթանակ մաղթենք արքայական ակումբին, և անհամբեր սպասենք խաղին: Խաղից հետո Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները թող չտխրեն, հնարավոր է, որ հաջորդ տարի Բարսելոնան ոչ-ոքի խաղա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ չեղավ Մեսսին տռավմա ստացավ, թե չե Ռեալը հանկարծ կրեց պատճառաբանությունա լինելու

----------


## Taurus

> լավ չեղավ Մեսսին տռավմա ստացավ, թե չե Ռեալը *հանկարծ* կրեց պատճառաբանությունա լինելու


էս վերջերս շատ եմ հետդ համաձայնվում, Ռեալը հազիվ էլ հանկարծ կրի :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նոու Կամպում թող հանկարծել կրի գոհ կլնենք, մեկա Մադրիդում շան սատակ են անելու կապտանռնագույններին

----------


## Սերխիո

Մեսսիի բացակայությունը  թեմա չի ,Ռոբբենն էլ մեզնից չի խաղալու :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նոու Կամպում թող հանկարծել կրի գոհ կլնենք, մեկա Մադրիդում շան սատակ են անելու կապտանռնագույններին


Շանսատակը էն խոսքը չի :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շանսատակը էն խոսքը չի


Ի՞նչ գիտեք  :Think:   :Dntknw:

----------


## REAL_ist

ցանկություն ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ենք հայտնում
Ռեալը իրա դաշտումա առավելություն ունենալու
Բարսան էլ իրա դաշտում

լավ խաղը սկսվումա, տենանք քանի մավորի տարբերությամբ են տղեքը Բարսելոնա մեկնելու

----------


## Սամվել

> ցանկություն ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ենք հայտնում
> Ռեալը իրա դաշտումա առավելություն ունենալու
> Բարսան էլ իրա դաշտում


հա դե  :Xeloq: 
Բայց դե դա դեռ չի նշանակում շանսատակ  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Մեսսիի բացակայությունը  թեմա չի ,Ռոբբենն էլ մեզնից չի խաղալու


Դուել համեմատի՞ր, Մեսսին ուր Ռոբենը ուր :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

աշխարհի առաջնությունը հիշի ու կտենաս Ռոբբենը ուր Մեսսին ուր

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրն է Real vs Barcelona , ուղղակի կասեմ հետևյալը .
_ Բարսա , պաշտպանվիր , Ռեալն է գրոհում  :Goblin:

----------


## Սամվել

> Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրն է Real vs Barcelona , ուղղակի կասեմ հետևյալը .
> _ Բարսա , պաշտպանվիր , Ռեալն է գրոհում


Կյանքում էս տեսել որ Ռեալը Բարսային նեղի, չհավատաս  :Wink: 

Շուստեր Վալերյանկա խմի Բարսան գոլեր է խփելու  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կյանքում էս տեսել որ Ռեալը Բարսային նեղի, չհավատաս


երկուսի մոտ էլ ստացվելա մեկ մեկ, կիմանաս երևի որ 95-96 սեզոնում առաջի խաղը Բարսանա ճնշել 5-0 կրել, պատասխան խաղում նույն կերպ Ռեալնա ավիրել
ամեն ինչել եղել, սպասենք նոր ներկայացումներին

----------


## Սամվել

> երկուսի մոտ էլ ստացվելա մեկ մեկ, կիմանաս երևի որ 95-96 սեզոնում առաջի խաղը Բարսանա ճնշել 5-0 կրել, պատասխան խաղում նույն կերպ Ռեալնա ավիրել
> ամեն ինչել եղել, սպասենք նոր* ներկայացումներին*


Առաջարկում եմ միասին դիտել ներկայացումը, ո՞վ կգա , ու որտե՞ղ, դուք առաջարկեք  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ձև չունեմ մյուս օրը զաչոտի եմ :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

> Առաջարկում եմ միասին դիտել ներկայացումը, ո՞վ կգա , ու որտե՞ղ, դուք առաջարկեք


Ես ամենասկզբից ասել եմ, որ Վերոնա եմ գնալու, եթե ուզում եք միացեք :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դուել համեմատի՞ր, Մեսսին ուր Ռոբենը ուր


մի տե ճիշտ ես :Think: , լպրծուն սապլյակին համեմատում  եմ աշխարհի լավագույն  ձախ վինգերի հետ...

----------


## GevSky

> մի տե ճիշտ ես, լպրծուն սապլյակին համեմատում  եմ աշխարհի լավագույն  ձախ վինգերի հետ...


Վինգերը չգիտեմ ինչա, բայց աշհարհի լավագույնի հետ և մնացած գրածի հետ համաձայն եմ :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես ձև չունեմ մյուս օրը զաչոտի եմ


Ես էլ, բայց էտ կապ չունի սենց թե նենց չեմ պարապելու էտ ժամանակ  :Ok: 




> մի տե ճիշտ ես, լպրծուն սապլյակին համեմատում  եմ աշխարհի լավագույն  ձախ վինգերի հետ...


Էհ, որ Ռեալումա "խաղում" լավագույննա բա ինչա, լավ էլի մի 2 տարուց Մեսսին կասի լավագույնը որնա  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> աշխարհի առաջնությունը հիշի ու կտենաս Ռոբբենը ուր Մեսսին ուր


FIFA-ն երևի մոռացել եր աշխարհի առաջնությունը, որ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների եռյակում ընդգրկեց Մեսսիին այլ ոչ թե Ռոբենին

----------


## REAL_ist

> FIFA-ն երևի մոռացել եր աշխարհի առաջնությունը, որ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների եռյակում ընդգրկեց Մեսսիին այլ ոչ թե Ռոբենին


նախ աշխարհի առաջնությունը անցած տարի էր
երկրորդնել ես իրա խաղնեմ տեսել, հլը ետ ժամանակ ինքը Չելսիում էր, ու իմ համար էական չի Ֆիֆան ում կընդգրկի իրա ցուցակում

----------


## Սերխիո

Վինգերը, դա եզրային ընդգծված խաղացող է,իսկ ձախ վինգերը բնականաբար Ռաբբենն է :Wink:  
ՆՈՈՒ ԿԱՄՊՆ է թնդալու ֆանտաստիկ և հիանալի «ԲԱՐՍԱ» ոճի գոլերից
Հնարավոր ա ետ  ոճին դու անվանում ես <<Բարսա>>, բայց կարևորը ում կատարմամբ կլինի, այ դա է հարցը...
իմ տարբերակը`
*1*.Ռամոսը նավես-Ռաուլ գլխով գոլ
*2*.Գուտին Միլիտոյի և Պույոլի արանքով մեն-մենակ է  դուս բերում Բապտիստային ,որը առանց վարանելու գնդակը մխրճում է վալդեսախառը գոլ...
*3*.Ռոբինյոն սամբա է պարում գնդակի հետ տուգանայինում /Ս.Բաղդասարյանի ականջը կանչի / և ապակողմնորաշելով Միլիտոյին ,ստիպում է կանոնները խախտել և վասատակումէ 11 մ .... Նիստեռլոյը դիպուկ է :Wink: 
*4*.Եվ բնականբար, երբ թատրոնը ավարտվում Կատալոնիայում ,Սնեյդերը տուգանային հարվածով  պատի վրայից գնդակը ուղարկում է  նույ բազմաչարչար դարպասը...

Հ.Գ.
մոռացա ,ագահները  հինգերորդ գոլը խփելու նպատակով բոլոր ուժերը նետում են առաջ,և  հակահարձակում բաց թողնում... Ինեսան թրջում է հաշիվը :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

> *2*.Գուտին Միլիտոյի և Պույոլի արանքով մեն-մենակ է  դուս բերում Բապտիստային ,որը առանց վարանելու գնդակը մխրճում է վալդեսախառը գոլ...


 :LOL: Դու դա ոնց ես պատկերացնում ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է :LOL: , իսկ ես չեմ կարա ասեմ ոնց կլնի քանի-որ Բարսան անկանխատեսելիա խաղում, բայց հավանականա *կոմբինացիոն գրոհ Ինիեստա - Ռոնալնդինյո - Դեկուի կատարմամբ, որը կեզրափակի Էտո՛ոն*

----------


## Taurus

Իսկ հիմա իմ տարբերակը:
Խաղի 4 րոպեին Marques-ը ոտքով հարվածում է Ռաուլի քթին, և Ռեալիստներ ավագը 9 ամսով ուրս է մնում Ֆուտբոլից, իսկ ացտեկը ստանում է դեղին քարտ, այտ առիթով առաջացած ծեծկրտուքի ընթացքում Puyol-ը բռնել էր Ramos-ին քանի որ իրա փոքր ախպերն ա, իսկ մնացած նռերը ջարդում էին թագավորի ջահելների բերանները:
10րդ րոպեին  նույն Marques-ը նույն ոտքով հարվածում է (ուզում էի ասել նույն քթին), սաղ մնացած տապօռի կոթին, այսինքն Pepe-ին ու խաղից հեռացվում է:
11 րոպեին Eto'o-ն օգտվելով Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների բացակայությունից բացում է հաշիվը:
12-ին Eto'o-ն կրկնապատկում է:
Հետքո տղեքը սկսում ենկայֆավատ լինել Կասիլիասի վրա, Կռոսասը 50 մետրից գտնում է Բոյանին տուգանաին հրապարակում, Բոյանը գլխով սկիդկա Ռ10-ին ու հարված հեռավոր դարպասաձողին, գնդակը անդրադառնում է նորից Ռ10ի մոտ, ու նա կրկմնում է նույնը 1. հետո նորից 2,3 .... շատ անգամ, մինչև Իկերը գլխով չհագնի շտանգին, այդ ընթացքում պարապ մնացած Puyol-ը, Milito-ն, Abidal-ն ու Valdes-ը բլոտ էին խաղում դարպասի հետևում, էսպես կարող եմ դեռ 90 րոպե գրել, ու միևնույնն էիմ գրածը ավելի իրական կլինի քան Պետրոսինը :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

ֆանտազիան իհարկե լավ բանա, բայց ինձ թվումա ոչ ոքիա լինելու :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> միևնույնն էիմ գրածը ավելի իրական կլինի քան Պետրոսինը


 :LOL:  էսի կարել էր գրել նաև <<Դատարկացնդաբանություն >>բաժնում ,բացի ետ քո ուտոպիայի պարագայում խաղը կդադարեցվեր ,այնպես ,որ տեսականորեն անհնար բան ա...
Իսկ իմը տեսական ու գործնական հնարավար ա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> էսի կարել էր գրել նաև <<Դատարկացնդաբանություն >>բաժնում ,բացի ետ քո ուտոպիայի պարագայում խաղը կդադարեցվեր ,այնպես ,որ տեսականորեն անհնար բան ա...
> Իսկ իմը տեսական ու գործնական հնարավար ա


Չէի ասի  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> էսի կարել էր գրել նաև <<Դատարկացնդաբանություն >>բաժնում ,բացի ետ քո ուտոպիայի պարագայում խաղը կդադարեցվեր ,այնպես ,որ տեսականորեն անհնար բան ա...
> Իսկ իմը տեսական ու գործնական հնարավար ա


Ես էլ չէի ասի :Smile:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

:Jpit:  
Մնաց մի 5.... 20 օր էլի  :LOL: 
"Նի-չյա" չի լինելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Այստեղ շարունակեք Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի միջև ծավալված անվերջ հակամարտության քննարկումները։ Այդ թեմայով բոլոր մնացած թեմաները ջնջված են։*

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Այս թեմայում ավելացվել է նաև Մադրիդի Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների քանակը ճշտող հարցումը, որը փակվել էր մյուս թեմայի հետ միասին։
Այստես կարող եք կատարել նաև այդ թեմային վերաբերող քննարկումներ։ Բարի ժամանց*  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Թեման վերակենդանացնելու համար հարցնեմ  հարգելի կուլեներին

Էս տարի պայքար տալու ե՞ք :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Թեման վերակենդանացնելու համար հարցնեմ  հարգելի կուլեներին
> 
> Էս տարի պայքար տալու ե՞ք


Ես ավելին կասեմ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ  :Goblin: 
Բարսա Բարսա

----------


## Legolas

> Վինգերը, դա եզրային ընդգծված խաղացող է,իսկ ձախ վինգերը բնականաբար Ռաբբենն է 
> ՆՈՈՒ ԿԱՄՊՆ է թնդալու ֆանտաստիկ և հիանալի «ԲԱՐՍԱ» ոճի գոլերից
> Հնարավոր ա ետ  ոճին դու անվանում ես <<Բարսա>>, բայց կարևորը ում կատարմամբ կլինի, այ դա է հարցը...
> իմ տարբերակը`
> *1*.Ռամոսը նավես-Ռաուլ գլխով գոլ
> *2*.Գուտին Միլիտոյի և Պույոլի արանքով մեն-մենակ է  դուս բերում Բապտիստային ,որը առանց վարանելու գնդակը մխրճում է վալդեսախառը գոլ...
> *3*.Ռոբինյոն սամբա է պարում գնդակի հետ տուգանայինում /Ս.Բաղդասարյանի ականջը կանչի / և ապակողմնորաշելով Միլիտոյին ,ստիպում է կանոնները խախտել և վասատակումէ 11 մ .... Նիստեռլոյը դիպուկ է
> *4*.Եվ բնականբար, երբ թատրոնը ավարտվում Կատալոնիայում ,Սնեյդերը տուգանային հարվածով  պատի վրայից գնդակը ուղարկում է  նույ բազմաչարչար դարպասը...
> 
> ...


 :Hands Up:  դզեց :LOL: 

2007/2008
Goalkeepers    
 Casillas Fernandez, Iker (I. Casillas) 27 Spain 
 Codina, Jordi (J. Codina) 26 Spain 
 Dudek, Jerzy (J. Dudek) 35 Poland 
Defenders    
 Cannavaro, Fabio (F. Cannavaro) 34 Italy 
 Drenthe, Royston (R. Drenthe) 21 Netherlands 
 Garcia, Sergio Ramos (Sergio Ramos) 22 Spain 
 Heinze, Ivan Gabriel (G. Heinze) 30 Argentina 
 Junior, Marcelo (Marcelo) 20 Brazil 0 8 0 
 Metzelder, Christoph (C. Metzelder) 27 Germany 
 Pepe, Kleper (Pepe) 25 Portugal  
 Salgado Fernandez, Miguel Angel (M. Salgado) 32 Spain  
 Torres Gomez, Miguel (M. Torres Gomez) 22 Spain  
Midfielders    
 Balboa Osa, Javier Angel (Balboa) 23 Spain 
 Baptista, Julio (Julio Baptista) 26 Brazil 
 Diarra, Mahamadou (M. Diarra) 27 Mali 
 Gago, Fernando (F. Gago) 22 Argentina 
 Gutierrez Hernandez, Jose Maria (Guti) 31 Spain
 Robben, Arjen (A. Robben) 24 Netherlands 
 Sneijder, Wesley (W. Sneijder) 24 Netherlands 
Attackers    
 de Souza, Robson (Robinho) 24 Brazil 
 Gonzalez Blanco, Raul (Raul) 31 Spain 
 Higuain, Gonzalo Gerardo (G. Higuain) 20 Argentina  
 Nistelrooy, Ruud (R. van Nistelrooy) 32 Netherlands 
 Saviola, Javier Pedro (J. Saviola) 26 Argentina  
 Soldado Rillo, Roberto (Soldado) 23 Spain 

ինչ նորություն կա տրանսֆերից՞

----------


## Սամվել

> Թեման վերակենդանացնելու համար հարցնեմ  հարգելի կուլեներին
> 
> Էս տարի պայքար տալու ե՞ք


Նախ Մենք Չենք Պայքար տանողները... Ձուկը ջրում առևտուր մի արեք...

Իմասը ո՞րնա  անիմաստ քննարկում երբ դեռ էս մրցաշրջանի կազմերն էլ վերջնական հայտնի չեն... 

*Մոդերատորական։ Եթե շարունակվեն անիմաստ գրառումները ու թեման օֆֆտոպի մեջ թաղելու փորձերը ապա ստիպված կլինեմ թեման փակել մինչև համապատախան քննարկման իմաստավորվելը։*

----------


## Արամ

Հետաքրքիր է ես միշտ մտածում էր որ Բարսելոնցիները ավելի շատ են Ռեալցիներից ակումբում...

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալիստնե՞ր.. Հո Չվախեցա՞ք  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալիստնե՞ր.. Հո Չվախեցա՞ք


ինչի՞ց  :Think:  ես սպասում եմ են պահին,երբ են  մերոնք ձեր էյֆորիան խորտակելու :LOL:  ինչքան բարձրից ընկնեք, ենքան ցավոտ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան Ռեալը բարսելոնայի հետ միշտել մի ուրիշ ձեվիա խաղացել, բարսելոնի հետ հատուկա միշտ տրամադրվում Ռեալը, բայց ոչ թե որ բարսը ուժեղա դրա համար այլ ապացուցելու համար, որ իրանք կարողանում են  իրենց հետ մի այլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, հիշեք անցած տարվա երկու խաղերը այս թիմերի, ու կապ չունի որ մալագայի պես թիմի հետ վատ խաղաց, այլ այն որ բարսի պես թիմերի հետ իրանք մի ուրիշ խաղ են խաղում, էս խոսքս հիշեք կտեսնեք :Wink: 

մեկել մի հարց՞ էս խեն ռեալ մադրիդ թեման փակել՞ :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> Ժողովուրդ ջան Ռեալը բարսելոնայի հետ միշտել մի ուրիշ ձեվիա խաղացել, բարսելոնի հետ հատուկա միշտ տրամադրվում Ռեալը, բայց ոչ թե որ բարսը ուժեղա դրա համար այլ ապացուցելու համար, որ իրանք կարողանում են  իրենց հետ մի այլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, հիշեք անցած տարվա երկու խաղերը այս թիմերի, ու կապ չունի որ մալագայի պես թիմի հետ վատ խաղաց, այլ այն որ բարսի պես թիմերի հետ իրանք մի ուրիշ խաղ են խաղում, էս խոսքս հիշեք կտեսնեք
> 
> մեկել մի հարց՞ էս խեն ռեալ մադրիդ թեման փակել՞


Հա դե միշտ էլ տենց ա, էտ էն խաղն ա որ ոչ ծախած ա ոչ էլ առած, ու 2ն էլ այլ կերպ են տրմադրվում:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա դե միշտ էլ տենց ա, էտ էն խաղն ա որ ոչ ծախած ա ոչ էլ առած, ու 2ն էլ այլ կերպ են տրմադրվում:
> 
> Թեմայում գրած ա խի ա փակ


Լավ քիչ մնաց երեվի մի երկու երեք տուր էն վախտ կտեսնենք:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս հակամարտությանը վերջ չկա  :Angry2: 
Սաղ օրը մյուս թիմին են վատաբանում  :Think: 
Սրա վերջն ի՞նչ ա լինելու  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Սրա վերջն ի՞նչ ա լինելու


Ինչպես արդեն ասել ես՝ այս հակամարտությանը վերջ չկա

----------


## Dayana

էս երկրպագել բառը վրաս ազդումա, լոլ, ոնց որ Անդեյկի ֆան կլուբ մտած լինեմ   :LOL:  բայց դե ...   :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հիմա ստեղ ինչ ուզենք, կարա՞նք բարսայի մասին ասել :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս տարի նորեկները հիմնականում արդարացնում են սպասելիքները


էս կարգավիճակումդ Արուս ծյոծյայի սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ արված գուշակության արդյունքներն ես գրել? :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

Թեման մանրից թարմանումա... բայց հիմա ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում, ո՞վա գնալու Տիֆոզի կլասիկո նայելու

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թեման մանրից թարմանումա... բայց հիմա ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում, ո՞վա գնալու Տիֆոզի կլասիկո նայելու


ինքը եղևնու պես մշտադալար թեմա է :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

*Այո~, Վալենսիան նույնպես կոտլետ դարձավ Բարսայի մսաղաց-մամլիչում* :Hands Up:  :Yes:  :Yahoo: 

*Բարսա 4 - 0 Վալենսիա*

*Շնորհավոր, կուլեներ* :Bux: 

*Հ.Գ. Հաջորդ տուրում քյուֆթա ենք պատրաստելու* :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Հ.Գ. Հաջորդ տուրում քյուֆթա ենք պատրաստելու*


դա դեռ կտեսնենք

----------


## Լեո

> էս կարգավիճակումդ Արուս ծյոծյայի սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ արված գուշակության արդյունքներն ես գրել?


Պատասխանեմ` բերելով մեկ օրինակ. 
Պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (հուսով եմ անունը ճիշտ եմ հիշում) կազմել է աշխարհի ֆուտբոլային ակումբների դասակարգային ցուցակը, որում Բարսան 1-ին տեղում է (այսինքն` համարվում է աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը), իսկ Ռեալը ընդամենը պայթած 32-րդ հորիզոնականում:
Մի՞թե սա 10-0 չէ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատասխանեմ` բերելով մեկ օրինակ. 
> Պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (հուսով եմ անունը ճիշտ եմ հիշում) կազմել է աշխարհի ֆուտբոլային ակումբների դասակարգային ցուցակը, որում Բարսան 1-ին տեղում է (այսինքն` համարվում է աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը), իսկ Ռեալը ընդամենը պայթած 32-րդ հորիզոնականում:
> Մի՞թե սա 10-0 չէ


քո ասած պատմության ու վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայում ուրեմն ոչ պատմություն իմացող կա, ոչ էլ վիճակագրության ֆակուլտետը ավարտած մեկը :Angry2: 

չէ մի չէ...՝ 32 - 0 :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ, իրեն կարելի ա հասկանալ: Մեր Աստղը ինչպես միշտ Բարսայի խաղերից հետո նեղսրտած ա


դու հլը սպասի :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

> Եթե Սուրոյին հավատանք, ուրեմն Մեսսին Ռեալի կազմում գոլ ա խփել, եթե ինտերնետին ու թերթերին հավատանք, ուրեմն Ռոնալդուն Ռեալիցա, սուձյան առած ա, խաղն էլ ծախած ա


Եթե տենց հաշվենք ուրեմն պետքա չհավատանք որ Ռոնալդունա ոսկե գնդակ ստացել, չե որ նման տեղերից ենք իմացել.... ես ՈՒեֆայի կայքն եմ մտել ու դասակարգման աղյուսակն եմ նայել հիմա չհավատամ միայն այն պատճառով որ դու Ռեալի ֆան ես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> դու հլը սպասի


Հա բա ոնց, Աստղ ջաաան, սպասում եմ: Պատկերացնում եմ վիճակդ կլասիկոյից հետո: Խորհուրդ կտամ թեթև տանես :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Բաղդասարյանը էսօր Վալտեր Սամուելին Ինտերից տեղափոխեց Բարսա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
GevSky ստորագրությունդ միանգամայն տրամաբանական ա :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եթե Սուրոյին հավատանք, ուրեմն... սուձյան առած ա, խաղն էլ ծախած ա


Կարող ա սո՞ւտ ա ասել…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե տենց հաշվենք ուրեմն պետքա չհավատանք որ Ռոնալդունա ոսկե գնդակ ստացել, չե որ նման տեղերից ենք իմացել.... ես ՈՒեֆայի կայքն եմ մտել ու դասակարգման աղյուսակն եմ նայել հիմա չհավատամ միայն այն պատճառով որ դու Ռեալի ֆան ես


Ուեֆան առած ա



> GevSky ստորագրությունդ միանգամայն տրամաբանական ա


հա, շատ տրամաբանական երազանք ա :Angry2: 




> Կարող ա սո՞ւտ ա ասել…


դուրս ա տվել :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

> դա դեռ կտեսնենք


Դա տեսնել պետք չի, դա ուտել է պետք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դա տեսնել պետք չի, դա ուտել է պետք


այսինքն՝ հաղթողն է ուտում?

----------


## Լեո

> Դա տեսնել պետք չի, դա ուտել է պետք


Ես կասեի մարսել :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Ուեֆան առած ա


Հա Բարսանա առել, անցած տարի էլ ռեալներ առել... տենց մի քանի ամիսը մեկ մի թիմ առնումա  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա Բարսանա առել, անցած տարի էլ ռեալներ առել... տենց մի քանի ամիսը մեկ մի թիմ առնումա


մեր թիմը սենց դատարկ բաների վրա գումար չի ծախսում :Tongue:  ավելի լավ է գցի շան դեմը, քան էդ Ուեֆան առնի

----------


## Լեո

Աստղ ջան, լավ ա չես ասում, որ Ռեալին էլ ենք առել, որ վատ խաղա: Չնայած Բարսայի համար էտ ինչ մի մեծ խնդիրա Ռեալին առնել :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> մեր թիմը սենց դատարկ բաների վրա գումար չի ծախսում ավելի լավ է գցի շան դեմը, քան էդ Ուեֆան առնի


Ձեր թիմը վաբշե չի ծախսում :LOL:  դրա համար էլ էս օրի են, փողերն ել շների դեմն են գցում որ գոնե շները մի քիչ խաղան թիմին օգուտ տան :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, լավ ա չես ասում, որ Ռեալին էլ ենք առել, որ վատ խաղա: Չնայած Բարսայի համար էտ ինչ մի մեծ խնդիրա Ռեալին առնել


հո հո հո, խնդալուց մեռա :Angry2:  ձեր թիմը էդքան չկա, որ իմ թիմը առնի. տեղով կրակ դառնա... ով ա է Բարսելոնը? :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> մեր թիմը սենց դատարկ բաների վրա գումար չի ծախսում


Իսպանիայի մրցավարները թանկ են, հազիվ էլ գումարը հերիքի: Դրա համար էլ ուրիշ բաների վրա գումար չեն ծախսում:

Հ.Գ. Աչքիս Ուրվականը վաղը ինձ մի քանի շաբաթով կհեռացնի սպորտ բաժնից :Pardon:  Ու ոչ միայն ինձ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ...ով ա է Բարսելոնը?


Եթե մինչև հիմա չգիտես, ուրեմն ամսի 14-ին սպառիչ պատասխան կստանաս :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսպանիայի մրցավարները թանկ են, հազիվ էլ գումարը հերիքի: Դրա համար էլ ուրիշ բաների վրա գումար չեն ծախսում:


Ռեալը էն թիմն ա, որ Իսրայելի հետ բարեգործական խաղ ա խաղում ու նույնիսկ վարչապետն ա շնորհակալություն հայտնում ու ասում, որ Ռեալը մեծ սրտով թիմ ա

----------


## Լեո

Դե լավ, Աստղ ջան, մի բան ասեմ, որ քեզ լավ զգաս, (երևում ա շատ ես ջղայնացել) ու գնամ քնեմ:

Ռեալը հզոր թիմ ա. դա է վկայում այն, որ նա աշխարհում *2-րդն* ա :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե լավ, Աստղ ջան, մի բան ասեմ, որ քեզ լավ զգաս, (երևում ա շատ ես ջղայնացել) ու գնամ քնեմ:
> 
> Ռեալը հզոր թիմ ա. դա է վկայում այն, որ նա աշխարհում *2-րդն* ա


ես ջղայնացած չեմ
հետո էլ նայած՝ ինչ ցուցանիշներով է 2-րդը: Որոշ ցուցանիշներ կան, որ իրեն հասնելու համար շատ է պետք աշխատել :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան Էլ այն թիմնա ում դոշին պրոպագանդվումա UNICEF այլ ոչ թե bwin, որ չգիտես էլ ինչ ֆիրմայա, իսկ դա կրելով Բարսան միջազգային կոմերցիոն ֆոնդից ստանումա հասույթ որը փոխանցվումա սոված ու անպաշտպան էրեխեքի ֆոնդին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսան Էլ այն թիմնա ում դոշին պրոպագանդվումա UNICEF այլ ոչ թե bwin, որ չգիտես էլ ինչ ֆիրմայա, իսկ դա կրելով Բարսան միջազգային կոմերցիոն ֆոնդից ստանումա հասույթ որը փոխանցվումա սոված ու անպաշտպան էրեխեքի ֆոնդին


իսկ Ռեալը ամեն տարի հենց իր բյուջեից ա հատկացնում գումարներ նույն այդ երեխաների համար
էս էլ չանցավ :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Հա բա էտ դոշի ռեկլամի փողնա որ գնումա իրա բյուջե, հետո ել հատկացնումա.... ու ինչա՞ եսիմ ինչ ֆիրմա կոմերցիոն, Իսկ դու գիտես որ Բարսան ամբողջ իրա պատմության ընթացքում գովազդ չի կրել իր վերնաշապիկի վրա, իսկ հիմա որ կրումա դա էլ գովազդ չի դա պրոպագանդա է  Յունիսեֆի... բաաաա :Smile:  Այդ իսկ պատչառով Բարսան միակ թիմն է որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում իրավունք ունի հնչեցնել իր իսկ ակումբի հիմնը հետո նոր չեմպիոնների լիգայի, որովհետև Յունիսեֆը նրանց բոլոր անդամներին շնորհել է Բարի Կամքի Դեսպան կոչումը :Wink:  Իմացի պետք կգա :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Արի Տիֆոզի նայենք խաղը :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բա էտ դոշի ռեկլամի փողնա որ գնումա իրա բյուջե, հետո ել հատկացնումա.... ու ինչա՞ եսիմ ինչ ֆիրմա կոմերցիոն, Իսկ դու գիտես որ Բարսան ամբողջ իրա պատմության ընթացքում գովազդ չի կրել իր վերնաշապիկի վրա, իսկ հիմա որ կրումա դա էլ գովազդ չի դա պրոպագանդա է  Յունիսեֆի... բաաաա Այդ իսկ պատչառով Բարսան միակ թիմն է որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում իրավունք ունի հնչեցնել իր իսկ ակումբի հիմնը հետո նոր չեմպիոնների լիգայի, որովհետև Յունիսեֆը նրանց բոլոր անդամներին շնորհել է Բարի Կամքի Դեսպան կոչումը Իմացի պետք կգա


էդքանը տատիս էլ գիտի :Tongue:  իսկ դու չես կռահում՝ ինչի են այդպես անում? դե ուզում են ուշադրություն հրավիրել իրենց վրա, ուզում են անկախանալ Իսպանիայի թագավորությունից, բայց առճակատման չեն գնում իշխանությունների հետ. էլի եմ ասում. նույնիսկ էդ բարի կամքի դեսպանները հանդես են գալիս Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, ինչը ես որակում եմ որպես պայքարի սխալ ստրատեգիա

Իսկ Ռեալը կարիք չունի ոչ ՄԱԿ _ի կառույցներից ինչ-որ մեկի հովանավորությանը, ոչ էլ մյուսների :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> Արի Տիֆոզի նայենք խաղը


ես? հաստատ չեմ կարող: Ուշ ժամի ա խաղը :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա բա էտ դոշի ռեկլամի փողնա որ գնումա իրա բյուջե, հետո ել հատկացնումա.... ու ինչա՞ եսիմ ինչ ֆիրմա կոմերցիոն, Իսկ դու գիտես որ Բարսան ամբողջ իրա պատմության ընթացքում գովազդ չի կրել իր վերնաշապիկի վրա, իսկ հիմա որ կրումա դա էլ գովազդ չի դա պրոպագանդա է  Յունիսեֆի... բաաաա Այդ իսկ պատչառով Բարսան միակ թիմն է որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում իրավունք ունի հնչեցնել իր իսկ ակումբի հիմնը հետո նոր չեմպիոնների լիգայի, որովհետև Յունիսեֆը նրանց բոլոր անդամներին շնորհել է Բարի Կամքի Դեսպան կոչումը Իմացի պետք կգա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Արի Տիֆոզի նայենք խաղը


Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլը գովազդի շնորհիվ ա գոյատեւում ու բնավ էլ քննադատելի չի, որ Ռեալը մարզաշապիկի վրա Bwin նշանն է կրում: Եթե մարզաշապիկին Յունիսեֆ գրեր, դրանից անապահով երեխաների մոտ ոչինչ չէր ավելանա, իսկ այսպես գովազդի հաշվին բյուջե ա ձեւավորվում, որից էլ բարեգործական հատկացումներ են կատարվում:

----------


## Amourchik

> Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլը գովազդի շնորհիվ ա գոյատեւում ու բնավ էլ քննադատելի չի, որ Ռեալը մարզաշապիկի վրա Bwin նշանն է կրում: Եթե մարզաշապիկին Յունիսեֆ գրեր, դրանից անապահով երեխաների մոտ ոչինչ չէր ավելանա, իսկ այսպես գովազդի հաշվին բյուջե ա ձեւավորվում, որից էլ բարեգործական հատկացումներ են կատարվում:


Այնպես են ասում, ոնց որ ամբողջ աշխարհում միայն Բարսելոնն ա, որ անապահով երեխաներին ա օգնում :Angry2: Ռեալը ամեն տարի կազմակերպոմ ա այդպիսի միջոցառում, որին մասնակցում են Ռեալի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու մեծ քանակությամբ բարեգործություններ են անում :Ok: Այնպես, որ այնպես մի ներկայացրեք, իբր Բարսելոնը, բարի կամքի դեսպանա, Ռեալն էլ չարի :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այնպես են ասում, ոնց որ ամբողջ աշխարհում միայն Բարսելոնն ա, որ անապահով երեխաներին ա օգնումՌեալը ամեն տարի կազմակերպոմ ա այդպիսի միջոցառում, որին մասնակցում են Ռեալի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու մեծ քանակությամբ բարեգործություններ են անումԱյնպես, որ այնպես մի ներկայացրեք, իբր Բարսելոնը, բարի կամքի դեսպանա, Ռեալն էլ չարի


Թող ասեն, մենք հո գիտենք, որ դա այդպես չի: Հետո էլ էտ ֆուտբոլի հետ վաբշե ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## GevSky

> Այնպես են ասում, ոնց որ ամբողջ աշխարհում միայն Բարսելոնն ա, որ անապահով երեխաներին ա օգնումՌեալը ամեն տարի կազմակերպոմ ա այդպիսի միջոցառում, որին մասնակցում են Ռեալի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները ու մեծ քանակությամբ բարեգործություններ են անումԱյնպես, որ այնպես մի ներկայացրեք, իբր Բարսելոնը, բարի կամքի դեսպանա, Ռեալն էլ չարի


Ես ընդամենը ասեցի կոչման մասին, որը շնորհելա Յունիսեֆը, շատ թիմեր են բարեգործություն անում, ես բարսային չեմ առանձնացնու, ուղղակի առաջինը Ռեալի բարեգործության մասին խոսք գնաց ու ես էլ հիշեցրի, որ նույնիսկ էտ հարցով Բարսան հետ չի մնում :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես ընդամենը ասեցի կոչման մասին, որը շնորհելա Յունիսեֆը, շատ թիմեր են բարեգործություն անում, ես *բ*արսային չեմ առանձնացնու, ուղղակի առաջինը *Ռ*եալի բարեգործության մասին խոսք գնաց ու ես էլ հիշեցրի, որ նույնիսկ էտ հարցով Բարսան հետ չի մնում


Ճիշտ մոտեցում ա :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> *Ռեալ 3 - 4 Վալենսիա*


Աչքտ լուս

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Vro-ի ավատարը ինչա նշանակում, որ Բարսան ռեալից բարձրա՞, թե որ ծանրա դրա համարա տենց դանդաղ առաջ գնում ու շատ հաճախ լռվում
> 
> 
> Լավ բայց ամեն դեպքում սրտանց չէի ուզենա որ Ռոբենը չլիներ, ընդհանրապես կուզեի Ռեալը իրա լավ կազմով լիներ, որ հետո չասեիք թե......


Վրոի ավատարը շատ բանա նշանակում, ուղղակի պետքա հասկանալ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Վրոի ավատարը շատ բանա նշանակում, ուղղակի պետքա հասկանալ


Նշանակում ա, որ էտ կշեռքը փչացած ա, սխալ ա ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Vaho

> Նշանակում ա, որ էտ կշեռքը փչացած ա, սխալ ա ցույց տալիս:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> *Ռեալ 3 - 4 Վալենսիա*


Պատկերացնում եմ իչքան ես ուրախացել, Վալենսիա չե, Սեվիլիա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Վրո, բայց ոնց որ Բարսայի նժարի տակը բան ա դրած, որ նժարը բարձր մնա :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես կասեի Ռեալ-Սևիլյա


Վայ քո արա, խմած էլ չեմ, էս ո՞նց շփոթեցի :Shok:  :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ. Լավ, ենթադրենք էտ էլ կանխատեսում էր :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վրո, բայց ոնց որ Բարսայի նժարի տակը բան ա դրած, որ նժարը բարձր մնա


ես կասեի՝ տակից դեռ մի զանգված էլ կախած ա՝ որպես հավելյալ ծանրություն, բայց միևնույն ա, Ռեալը ավելի ծանր ա :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Վրո, բայց ոնց որ Բարսայի նժարի տակը բան ա դրած, որ նժարը բարձր մնա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վայ քո արա, խմած էլ չեմ, էս ո՞նց շփոթեցի


Չե բան դրած չի, պռոստը փոքրա չի երեվում, էտ բարսելոնի խաղացողներից մի քանի հոգով են կախվել են իբր չբարձրանա ելի, լավ նկարա :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ես կասեի՝ տակից դեռ մի զանգված էլ կախած ա՝ որպես հավելյալ ծանրություն, բայց միևնույն ա, Ռեալը ավելի ծանր ա


Շատ ճիշտ էս նկատել Աստղ ջան, բայց ետ զանգվածը Բարսի խաղացողներն են :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ ճիշտ էս նկատել Աստղ ջան, բայց ետ զանգվածը Բարսի խաղացողներն են


նկատել էի, որ էլի կապտանռնագույն ա, բայց որ խաղացողներն են.... :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ասենք թե ծանրա, հետո՞:

----------


## GevSky

Ո՞վա ասում որ ծանր լինելը լավա: Առաջին հայացքից ես տեսնում եմ, որ Բարսան ավելի մեծա, հզոր ու ավելի թեթև ու բարձր: Ինչքան թեթև, այնքան սլացիկ ու բարձր, նայեք նկարին և ոչ մի բան չի կարող կանգնեցնել նրանց բարձրացմանը, իսկ մյուս կողմից կապտանռնագույններն են բարձր պահում իրենց թիմին: :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

ադրիդի «Ռեալի» գերմանացի գլխավոր մարզիչ Բերնդտ Շուստերը՝ իր ակումբի «Սևիլիայից» կրած պարտությունից հետո (3:4), նշել է, որ հաջորդ տուրի «Բարսելոնայի» հետ հանդիպումից ոչ մի ակնկալիքներ չունի, քանի որ համոզված է, որ իր սաները չեն կարողանա հաղթել։

*«Կատալոնցիների հետ հանդիպումը ինձ չի հուզում։ Մենք չենք կարողանա հաղթել. «Բարսան» հիմա չափից ավելի ուժեղ է։ Կարծում եմ, այս մրցաշրջանը նրանցն է լինելու։*

Չեմ պատրաստվում հրաժարական ներկայացնել։ Խաղացողները անձնատուր են գործում։ Ուղղակի պետք է մի քանի թերություններ շտկենք։ Մի քիչ հաջողությունն էլ չէր խանգարի», – մեջբերում է մարզչի խոսքերը Marca–ն։
Թերթ.ամ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

:Shok: էս ախմախը ուղեղը հացի հետ կերելա չեմ ջոգում :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոչխարա լրիվ  :LOL:  փոխանակ տրամադրի թմին, ավելիա դուխից գցում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Կատալոնցիների հետ հանդիպումը ինձ *չի հուզում*։ Մենք չենք կարողանա հաղթել. «Բարսան» հիմա չափից ավելի ուժեղ է։ Կարծում եմ, այս մրցաշրջանը նրանցն է լինելու։


Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ այսպիսի միտք է արտահայտել: :Think:  Թարգմանությունն էլ լրիվ կենցաղային է :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց աչկիս ոչխարը ժուռնալիստներն են :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
հեսա պաշտոնական սայտին տված հարցազրույցի ռուսերեն տարբերակը՝
"Матч на "Камп Ноу" беспокоит меня не больше, чем любая другая игра. "Барселона" очень хороша, команда не оставляет камня на камне от соперников. Мы, со своей стороны, постараемся как можно лучше справиться со своей ролью".
սաղ չոտկիա

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ոչխարա լրիվ  փոխանակ տրամադրի թմին, ավելիա դուխից գցում:


Համաձայն եմ: Էս ինչ վիճակ ա թիմում, որ գլխավոր մարզիչը սենց բան ա ասում: Դաժե Պոուլսենը Իսպանիայի հետ խաղից առաջ տենց բան չասեց, թիմի հոգեբանությունը կոտրում ա լրիվ:
Եթե էն Ռեալը լիներ, Զիդանը որ խաղում էր, եթե հիշում եք, Ռոմային 4-2 հաղթեցին, կասեի զա պրինցիպ նույնիսկ մարզիչի ասածի համար կարող ա հաղթեն, բայց հիմա չէ, էդ դեպքը չի, էլի:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես կասեի՝ տակից դեռ մի զանգված էլ կախած ա՝ որպես հավելյալ ծանրություն, բայց միևնույն ա, Ռեալը ավելի ծանր ա


Հա դե Գևի ասած ծանր մեծ ես կասեի զռլամա բանա.. դրա համար էլ չի կարումա առաջ գնա... հետևնեով կգա... 

ԻՆչքան ծանր էնքան  մրցաշարային ուղյուսակում ցածր...  :Hands Up:  /Արքիմեդի օրենքնա /  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Դե ամեն դեպքում, թիմին ոգևորել էր պետք, էտ իրա ասածի միտքը նույնա, հո բառացի չէր ասի որ պարտվելու են.... Հենց էտա, որ ապահովության համար ասումա, որ մնացած խաղերից ավելի չի անհանգստանում... Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, քանի-որ, վերջիվերջո, գոյություն ունեն երկրպագուներ, որոնց շնորհիվ հասույթ են ունենում, և իհարկե խաղում են առաջատարի հետ, և ամենալավ հնարավորություննա միավորների տարբերությունը կրճատելու:
Թե ասա գերմանացին ինչ դուխ պտի ունենա կատալոնական կաթ ու մածուն կերած, տաքարյուն տղու համեմատ :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> կատալոնական կաթ ու մածուն կերած, տաքարյուն տղու... B


Մոռացել ես ասել, որ էտ առյուծի կաթ ա :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Մոռացել ես ասել, որ էտ առյուծի կաթ ա


Լեո ջան կարաս՞ միատ ընեց խաղ հիշեցնես որ Ռեալը 10 : 0 կրվելա:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան կարաս՞ միատ ընեց խաղ հիշեցնես որ Ռեալը 10 : 0 կրվելա:


Vro ջան, էտ զուտ հաշիվ չէ, էտ փիլիսոփայություն ա :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Լեո ջան կարաս՞ միատ ընեց խաղ հիշեցնես որ Ռեալը 10 : 0 կրվելա:





> Vro ջան, էտ զուտ հաշիվ չէ, էտ փիլիսոփայություն ա


էտ բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայա:
համ էլ ինչու եք շտապում, դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, էտ զուտ հաշիվ չէ, էտ փիլիսոփայություն ա


Հա լավ պարզա :Smile:  էտ ձեր   խորհրդաոր  փիլիսոփայություն ա :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մի պարծենա, գոռո՛զ Նադիր,
Պատասխանեց էն հսկան,
Գլխովդ շատ ամպեր կանցնի,
Սարը միշտ կա անսասան:

Մի պարծեցեք դուք էլ, տղե՛րք,
Պատասխանեց Մորֆիուսը,
Բարսաները կգան, կանցնեն,
Իսկ Ռեալը հավետ է:

----------


## Vaho

> Մի պարծենա, գոռո՛զ Նադիր,
> Պատասխանեց էն հսկան,
> Գլխովդ շատ ամպեր կանցնի,
> Սարը միշտ կա անսասան:
> 
> Մի պարծեցեք դուք էլ, տղե՛րք,
> Պատասխանեց Մորֆիուսը,
> Բարսաները կգան, կանցնեն,
> Իսկ Ռեալը հավետ է:


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

Արդեն ընկել եք փիլիսոփայությունների  ու մաթեմաթիկական ու արքիմեդական օրենքների հետևից, խի՞ էտքան խուճապա ձեր մոտ, չեք՞ կարում միատ ռեալ բան ասել Ռեալի վրով որտեվ չկաել որ ասեք, դրա համարել դիմում եք ել մաթեմաթիկային ել ֆիզիկաըին, փիլիսոփայության ել չգիդեմ ինչի,

----------


## Taurus

Ինչ ասեմ?
էս պահին ես գնահատում եմ թիմերի հնարավարությունները 1/3 -ի հոգուտ Բարսայի, + դրան էն որ Շուստերը հանձնվում ա, երևի ինքն էլ ա հասկացել, որ ձմեռը հանելու են, խաղն էլ սենց ա լինելու, ռեեալը քաշվելու ա պաշտպանություն, որ շատ խոշոր հաշվով չպարտվի:
Սրանից ռեալ բան, մեկ էլ սիմուլյանտ Գագոն ա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ ասեմ?
> էս պահին ես գնահատում եմ թիմերի հնարավարությունները 1/3 -ի հոգուտ Բարսայի, + դրան էն որ Շուստերը հանձնվում ա, երևի ինքն էլ ա հասկացել, որ ձմեռը հանելու են, խաղն էլ սենց ա լինելու, *ռեեալը քաշվելու ա պաշտպանություն, որ շատ խոշոր հաշվով չպարտվի*:
> Սրանից ռեալ բան, մեկ էլ սիմուլյանտ Գագոն ա


Անկեղծ, ծիծաղս եկավ:

----------


## Vaho

Հա դե էտ Շուստերը ւղեղի տռավմա ունի անկապ անկապ խոսումա ելի ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք :Blush:

----------


## Taurus

> Անկեղծ, ծիծաղս եկավ:


դե.... ծիծաղի, բայց հիշի՝ ծիծաղում է նա ով Բարսայի երկրպագու ա :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> դե.... ծիծաղի, բայց հիշի՝ ծիծաղում է նա ով Բարսայի երկրպագու ա


Ու կծիծաղեն երկրպագուները  Բարսայի պարտված,
Իրենց երբեմնի փառապանձ թիմի չար բախտի վրա,
Իսկ այդ ժամանակ մեծն Ռեալը փառքերով պատված,
Կցնծա... ու շատ դժվար կլինի կանգնեցնել նրան:

----------


## Taurus

Երանի քո հավեսին :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Բան չմնաց էս պահերը վերհիշելուն :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ու կծիծաղեն երկրպագուները  Բարսայի պարտված,
> Իրենց երբեմնի փառապանձ թիմի չար բախտի վրա,
> Իսկ այդ ժամանակ մեծն Ռեալը փառքերով պատված,
> Կցնծա... ու շատ դժվար կլինի կանգնեցնել նրան:


Ես իմ սիրուն Պրիմերայի անմոռաց Կլասսիկոն եմ սիրում
Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների պարտված ու հոգնած դեմքերն եմ սիրում
Աշխարհ անցիր,Բարսելոնայի նման մեծ թիմ չկա
Ինչպես անհաս փառքի ճամփա,ես իմ Բարսելոնա ակումբն եմ սիրում :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Հարցման մեջ նշել եմ Բարսելոնա տարբերակը, բայց ես չեմ երկրպագում նրան։ Ուղղակի Ռեալի հետ համեմատ, Բարսելոնը շատ լավն ա։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես իմ սիրուն Պրիմերայի անմոռաց Կլասսիկոն եմ սիրում
> Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների պարտված ու հոգնած դեմքերն եմ սիրում
> Աշխարհ անցիր,Բարսելոնայի նման մեծ թիմ չկա
> Ինչպես անհաս փառքի ճամփա,ես իմ Բարսելոնա ակումբն եմ սիրում


Մեզ արտասվելու չափ հուզելու համար,
Բանաստե՛ղծ, ինքդ հեծկլտա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մեզ արտասվելու չափ հուզելու համար,
> Բանաստե՛ղծ, ինքդ հեծկլտա:


Իմ իմանալով ես Սպորտ բաժնում եմ :Shok: Լավ ոչինչ Աստղ ջան թող գոնե բանաստեղծություններով մեծարեն իրենց թիմին, ապա ինչպե՞ս :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Vro ջան, էտ զուտ հաշիվ չէ, էտ փիլիսոփայություն ա


Բացարձակ կապ չունի փիլիսոփայության հետ: Փիլիսոփայությունը ուսումնասիրում է ողջ օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը և հանդիսանում է բոլոր այլ գիտությունների մեթոդոլոգիան և հիմքը, իսկ երազանքը չի կարող լինել որևէ գիտության հիմք


Xxxx ջան, դու սպորտի բաժնում ես, բայց կլասիկոյի թեմայում :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Xxxx ջան, դու սպորտի բաժնում ես, բայց կլասիկոյի թեմայում


Մի պահ ինձ թվաց ուրիշ բաժին եմ մտել :LOL: Հետո նայեցի տեսա ինչ էր կատարվում, հասկացա, որ Կլասիկոն եք քննարկում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի պահ ինձ թվաց ուրիշ բաժին եմ մտելՀետո նայեցի տեսա ինչ էր կատարվում, հասկացա, որ Կլասիկոն եք քննարկում


դասական երեկո է :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ցնծա՛, բարսելոնիկ ,քեզ ստորացնողներից մեկը կբացակայի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես իմ սիրուն Պրիմերայի անմոռաց Կլասսիկոն եմ սիրում
> Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների պարտված ու հոգնած դեմքերն եմ սիրում
> Աշխարհ անցիր,Բարսելոնայի նման մեծ թիմ չկա
> Ինչպես անհաս փառքի ճամփա,ես իմ Բարսելոնա ակումբն եմ սիրում


Հասկանում եմ, որ Բարսային շատ ես սիրում,
Ու գովում ես նրան քո այս երգ ու տաղում,
Բայց ասեմ, որ ինչպես դու ես տողեր գրում,
Ճիշտ այդպես էլ քո Բարսան է ֆուտբոլ խաղում: :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հասկանում եմ, որ Բարսային շատ ես սիրում,
> Ու գովում ես նրան քո այս երգ ու տաղում,
> *Բայց ասեմ, որ ինչպես դու ես տողեր գրում,
> Ճիշտ այդպես էլ քո Բարսան է ֆուտբոլ խաղում*:


Հա համաձայն եմ...  :Hands Up:  Սահուն ու Արդյունավետ  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա համաձայն եմ...  Սահուն ու Արդյունավետ


Հասկացիր ոնց ուզում ես, մեկ է գիտես, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հասկացիր ոնց ուզում ես, մեկ է գիտես, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի:


Չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունեիր բայց իմ ասածը լրիվ ճիշտ էր  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չգիտեմ ինչ նկատի ունեիր բայց իմ ասածը լրիվ ճիշտ էր


Ուրեմն Բարսան խաղում նաեւ այնպես, ինչպես քո գրական ճաշակն է :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուրեմն Բարսան խաղում նաեւ այնպես, ինչպես քո գրական ճաշակն է


Դե Վահիկի գրածը սիրողական գրածների մեջջ լավն էր..

Ոնց որ Լավնա Բարսան Պրոֆեսիոնալ ակումբների մեջ  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե Վահիկի գրածը սիրողական գրածների մեջջ լավն էր..
> 
> Ոնց որ Լավնա Բարսան Պրոֆեսիոնալ ակումբների մեջ


Շատ ուժեղ համեմատություն էր ապրես: :Tongue: 
Բայց եթե նույնիսկ սիրողական գրածի տեսանկյունից դիտենք, մեկ է




> Բարսան խաղում նաեւ այնպես, ինչպես քո գրական ճաշակն է

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե Վահիկի գրածը սիրողական գրածների մեջջ լավն էր..


Բնության մեջ ամեն ժամ իր պոեզիան ունի
Քնարերգության մեջ արձագանքը պակաս կարևոր չէ լռությունից



> Ոնց որ Լավնա Բարսան Պրոֆեսիոնալ ակումբների մեջ


Պայուսակ բռնողը մեկ-մեկ էլ կարա դրա տեղը ձուկ բռնի:
dvgray
 :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ու կծիծաղեն երկրպագուները  Բարսայի պարտված,
> Իրենց երբեմնի փառապանձ թիմի չար բախտի վրա,
> Իսկ այդ ժամանակ մեծն Ռեալը փառքերով պատված,
> Կցնծա... ու շատ դժվար կլինի կանգնեցնել նրան:


ՔՈ գրածից հո լավնա  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բնության մեջ ամեն ժամ իր պոեզիան ունի
> Քնարերգության մեջ արձագանքը պակաս կարևոր չէ լռությունից
> 
> 
> Պայուսակ բռնողը մեկ-մեկ էլ կարա դրա տեղը ձուկ բռնի:
> dvgray


Գրածդ անիմաստ էր ու իմ գրածի մտքին ըստ էության չէր հակասում...

Ուստի չեմ շարունակում.... բան չմնաց մի 3-4 օր  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՔՈ գրածից հո լավնա


հը ը






> Գրածդ անիմաստ էր ու իմ գրածի մտքին ըստ էության չէր հակասում...
> 
> Ուստի չեմ շարունակում.... բան չմնաց մի 3-4 օր


Ես չգիտեի, որ դու քո թիմի մասին էդ կարծիքին ես :Shok:  :LOL: 
ես էլ չեմ շարունակում

----------


## Amourchik

> Հասկացիր ոնց ուզում ես, մեկ է գիտես, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի:


Ինքը միշտ ձևափոխում ա մարդկանց ասածները ու դարձնում ա իրեն հարմար եղանակով, ես դա նկատել եմ :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ՔՈ գրածից հո լավնա 
> 
> [


Ոչ լավը չի, ինքը գոնե իր սեփական բառերն ա գրել, իսկ Վահիկը, ինչպես նաև քո ստորագրության հեղինակը, ընդհամենը վերցրել և ձևափոխել են հայտնի բանաստեղծությունները/ավելի ճիշտ աղավաղել են :Blush: /

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ՔՈ գրածից հո լավնա


Սամ ջան, ես չեմ ասում իմ գրածից լավն ա կամ վատը, պարզապես այս գրառումը նույնպես հաշվի առնելով՝ ասում եմ



> Բարսան խաղում նաեւ այնպես, ինչպես քո գրական ճաշակն է


Եթե գտնում ես Վահիկի քառատողի բարձր գնահատմամբ արտահայտված քո գրական ճաշակը, ինչպես նաեւ Վահիկի այդ գրառումը բարձրակարգ են, ուրեմն իմ խոսքերը կարող ես կոմպլիմենտ համարել քո թիմի հասցեին ու ինձնից շնորհակալություն հայտնել: :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Երեկ Բարսայում եղանակ փոխողները տրիբունայից էին խաղը նայում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ջահելները 2 գոլ խփեցին, իսկ պարտությունը սպասվելի էր... Այ իսկ Ռեալը էսօր էտ պարտության հնարավորությունը չունի, և իհարկե Բարսան զինված արդեն պատրաստ է  կլասիկոյին: Ռեալ ջան դե տենամ ինչ էս անում :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հասկանում եմ, որ Բարսային շատ ես սիրում,
> Ու գովում ես նրան քո այս երգ ու տաղում,
> Բայց ասեմ, որ ինչպես դու ես տողեր գրում,
> Ճիշտ այդպես էլ քո Բարսան է ֆուտբոլ խաղում:


Դե հասկացիր ոնց կարող ես,բարեկա'մ,
Ժամանակը կտա միայն պատասխան :Cool: 
Ակամայից կխոստովանես ինքնակամ,
Որ ուժեղ էր այդ երեկո Բարսան :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ինչ նորություններ կա՞  Ռոբենի դեղին քարտը  չեն բողոքարկել՞

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչ նորություններ կա՞  Ռոբենի դեղին քարտը  չեն բողոքարկել՞


Բայց ովա ասել որ պիտի բողոքարկեին:  :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Բայց ովա ասել որ պիտի բողոքարկեին:


Դե կարողա բողոքարկեին

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե կարողա բողոքարկեին


Կարողը կարող են, բայց չարեցին :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Կարողը կարող են, բայց չարեցին


Ափսոս :Sad: 

Ավատարտ :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ափսոս
> 
> Ավատարտ


Նոր մարզիչը մի բան կմտածի :Ok: Առանց Ռոբբեն էլ գլուխ կհանեն :Wink: 
հ.գ. շնորհակալություն :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չեն կարող, ավելի ճիշտ կարող են բայց իմաստ չունի, 

որ իմաստ ունենար մի վարկյան չկասկածես որ կբողոքարկեին:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մոտս մի միտք ա ծնվել:
Եկեկ մի ակցիայատիպ բան կազմակերպենք…
Եկեք պայմանավորվենք, որ անկախ Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղի արդյունքից՝ մեկս մյուսի թիմի հասցեին անհարգալից և «սարկազմային» արտահայտություններն չենք անի:

Ո՞վ է միանում ակցիային :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

+1
դե սկսի ստորագրությունդ փոխելուց :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> +1
> դե սկսի ստորագրությունդ փոխելուց


Լավ առաջարկ էր:
Եկեք ավատարներից, կարգավիճակներից և ստորագրություններից հեռացնենք ստորացուցիչ արտահայտությունները:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ առաջարկ էր:
> Եկեք ավատարներից, կարգավիճակներից և ստորագրություններից հեռացնենք ստորացուցիչ արտահայտությունները:


Չէ  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հա լավ ջանդամ... Հանում եմ... 



> Իմ փոքրիկ Ռեալ, իմ փոքրիկ Ռեալ,
> Կհասնես արդյո՞ք Բարսային տիրակալ,
> Թե ճանապարհին խորտակեցին Խետաֆեն,Վալյադոլիդը, Սևիլյան... /Շարունակելի /
> Ու դու քնեցիր Լա լիգայի հատակին

----------


## Լեո

> Հա լավ ջանդամ... Հանում եմ...


Կեցցե համերաշխությունը :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավատարս չեմ փոխում,բայց միանում եմ ակցիային :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ավատարս չեմ փոխում,բայց միանում եմ ակցիային


Բա էլ ակցիային միանալդ ինչո՞վ էր պայմանավորված :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա էլ ակցիային միանալդ ինչո՞վ էր պայմանավորված


Խաղից հետո Ռեալի հասցեին ոչ մի ծաղրական կամ հեգնական խոսք չեմ ասի :Wink: 
Հետո ավատարիս մեջ  վատ բան չկա,ուղղակի ցույցա տալիս,որ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Խաղից հետո Ռեալի հասցեին ոչ մի ծաղրական կամ հեգնական խոսք չեմ ասի
> Հետո ավատարիս մեջ  վատ բան չկա,ուղղակի ցույցա տալիս,որ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ


Իմ կարծիքով դեռ հարցա ծաղրական բան ասելու առիթ կտա քեզ Ռեաը թե ոչ :Ok: 
Մեկ էլ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դու այդ նկարը միայն սիրունության համար ես դրել, մեկ էլ, որ մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցես, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու ես: :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ կարծիքով դեռ հարցա ծաղրական բան ասելու առիթ կտա քեզ Ռեաը թե ոչ


Պետք չէ այսպիսի արտահայտություններով մթնոլորտը շիկացնել: Եթե որևէ մեկ ուզենա որևէ թիմի հասցեին որևէ ծաղրական արտահայտություն անել, ապա նա անկախ խաղի որակից ու արդյունքից դա կկարողանա անել:

Այնպես որ` րեբյատա, դավայծե յիծ դռուժնօ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Պետք չէ այսպիսի արտահայտություններով մթնոլորտը շիկացնել: Եթե որևէ մեկ ուզենա որևէ թիմի հասցեին որևէ ծաղրական արտահայտություն անել, ապա նա անկախ խաղի որակից ու արդյունքից դա կկարողանա անել:
> 
> Այնպես որ` րեբյատա, դավայծե յիծ դռուժնօ


Բայց անկապ տեղը ինչ՞ու պետք ա բան ասի, պետք է առիթը լինի, որ ասի :Xeloq: 
Իսկ նեքևի գրածիդ հետ ես երևի առաջինն եմ համաձայն :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Չեմ հասկամում էսինչ լուրջ զինադադարա, :LOL:   ընենց լռությունա տիրում  ոնցվոր վաղը  մեր թմերը չեն խաղալու իրար հետ, էս ուրեք՞

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասկամում էսինչ լուրջ զինադադարա,  ընենց լռությունա տիրում  ոնցվոր վաղը  մեր թմերը չեն խաղալու իրար հետ, էս ուրեք՞


Սսսսս  :Secret:

----------


## Vaho

> Սսսսս


Խի ինչա հելե, էսի շշուկով եմ ասում

----------


## Հայ տղա

Բարև բոլորին . Ես հանգստություն ա փոթորիկից առաջ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Բարև բոլորին . Ես հանգստություն ա փոթորիկից առաջ


Ռեալի հաղթելուց հետո տեկուզ փոթորիկ, մեզ ինչ :Sulel:  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Ախպեր ես երկուսին ել դեմքով չեմ ճանաչում , բայց հլը թռեք հետո հոփ արեք   :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեալի հաղթելուց հետո տեկուզ փոթորիկ, մեզ ինչ


Ջրհեղեղ  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Ախպեր ես երկուսին ել դեմքով չեմ ճանաչում , բայց հլը թռեք հետո հոփ արեք


Դե որ չես ճանաչում թող ճանաչողներով խոսանք, :Bye:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Ընենց մի արա Բառսին բալետ անեմ  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Ջրհեղեղ


Վայ հա  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վայ հա


Ինչ էլ լինի Ռեալ մենք քեզ հետ ենք  :Clapping:   :Yahoo: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ընենց մի արա Բառսին բալետ անեմ


Քվեարկել ես արդեն

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչ էլ լինի Ռեալ մենք քեզ հետ ենք


Այո, անկախ ամեն ինչից :Ok: 

Մեկը կար Ռեալ էր երկրպագում բայց միյայն էն ժամանակ երբ Ռեալը հաղթում էր, անունը դրել էի Լայն օրերի ուրախացող կեղծ բալետշիկ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ինչ էլ լինի Ռեալ մենք քեզ հետ ենք  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Քվեարկել ես արդեն


Լավ ախպեր , որ ճիշտ ասեմ ռեալիստ եմ մի քիչ  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ընենց մի արա Բառսին բալետ անեմ


Ընեց որ չես կարա, Բարսի երկրպագուները քեզ չեն ընդունի, արդեն քվեարկել ես, ընեց արա մենքել չխրգենք :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ ախպեր , որ ճիշտ ասեմ ռեալիստ եմ մի քիչ


Բայց, եթե չեմ սխալվում, դու թեմաներից մեկում որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու էիր ներկայացել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց, եթե չեմ սխալվում, դու թեմաներից մեկում որպես Բարսայի երկրպագու էիր ներկայացել:


Հեսա, գտա



> Այսօր արաջին անգամ իմացա Ռեալ մադռիդ անունով թմի մասին, վայթե ֆուդբոլային


Ճիշտ ա չի ասվում, որ Բարսի երկրպագու ես, բայց երեւում ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագու չես:

----------


## Լեո

Մնաց 11 ժամ, 29 րոպե 10 վայրկյան :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

*Մոդերաորական. Սադրիչ գրառումը ջնջված է*

----------


## Amourchik

Երբ որ ես քվեարկեցի այս բաժնում  Ռեալի օգտին,/անցյալ տարի առաջին Կլասիկոյից հետո/ մի քանի Բարսելոնիստներ ասացին, որ հենց Ռեալը հաղթեց բոլորը սկսեցին Ռեալ քվեարկել, իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել, երբ Բարսելոնը սկսեց հաղթել բոլորդ Բարսելոն ե՞ք քվեարկում :Think: Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդ մի թիմ է երկրպագում, պետք է մինչև վերջ էլ նույն թիմին երկրպագի, ոչ թե այստեղից այնտեղ տեղափոխվի: :Think: Չեմ զարմանա, որ մյուս տարի Ռեալը սկսի ավելի հաջող խաղալ/նկատի ունեմ 2009թ. սկսած/ ու բոլորը սկսեն Ռեալ քվեարկել, այդ բաները չեմ սիրում :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Երբ որ ես քվեարկեցի այս բաժնում  Ռեալի օգտին,/անցյալ տարի առաջին Կլասիկոյից հետո/ մի քանի Բարսելոնիստներ ասացին, որ հենց Ռեալը հաղթեց բոլորը սկսեցին Ռեալ քվեարկել, իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել, երբ Բարսելոնը սկսեց հաղթել բոլորդ Բարսելոն ե՞ք քվեարկումԻմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդ մի թիմ է երկրպագում, պետք է մինչև վերջ էլ նույն թիմին երկրպագի, ոչ թե այստեղից այնտեղ տեղափոխվի:Չեմ զարմանա, որ մյուս տարի Ռեալը սկսի ավելի հաջող խաղալ/նկատի ունեմ 2009թ. սկսած/ ու բոլորը սկսեն Ռեալ քվեարկել, այդ բաները չեմ սիրում


Իսկական երկրպագուն հենց թիմի համար դժվար ժամանակներում ա երեւում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չեք գալիս էսօր ֆուտբոլ նայենք՞

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չեք գալիս էսօր ֆուտբոլ նայենք՞


Իմ գալը զոռ ա, ավելի ճիշտ հետ դառնալն ա դժվար: Բայց հոգով-սրտով ձեր հետ կլինեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իմ գալը զոռ ա, ավելի ճիշտ հետ դառնալն ա դժվար: Բայց հոգով-սրտով ձեր հետ կլինեմ


Փաստորեն մնացինք մենակ Բարսելոնցիքով ու անհայտ պատկանելիության Արշակով  :Smile:  Բայց որ գայիք լավ կլիներ համ կխմեինք, համել կծանոթանայինք  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Փաստորեն մնացինք մենակ Բարսելոնցիքով ու անհայտ պատկանելիության Արշակով  Բայց որ գայիք լավ կլիներ համ կխմեինք, համել կծանոթանայինք


Էտքան ուշ չլիներ, կգայի: Էտքան ուշ ժամի հետ գալ չեմ կարող:

----------


## Vaho

> Չեք գալիս էսօր ֆուտբոլ նայենք՞


Էդ որտեղ եք նայելու՞

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տիֆոզի

----------


## Amourchik

> Իմ գալը զոռ ա, ավելի ճիշտ հետ դառնալն ա դժվար: Բայց հոգով-սրտով ձեր հետ կլինեմ


Ոնց հոգով սրտով իրենց հետ ես :Shok:  :LOL: Ավելի լավ կլիներ մեզ հետ լինեիր՝Ռեալիստներիս :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Տիֆոզի


Էդ որտեղ է՞ կամ էտինչա՞

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոնց հոգով սրտով իրենց հետ եսԱվելի լավ կլիներ մեզ հետ լինեիր՝Ռեալիստներիս


Էս դեպքում իրանք ու մենք մի ընդհանուր հասկացության տակ ենք՝ «ֆոտբոլասեր»:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ որտեղ է՞ կամ էտինչա՞


Կաֆեա Տերյան փողոցի վրա

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս դեպքում իրանք ու մենք մի ընդհանուր հասկացության տակ ենք՝ «ֆոտբոլասեր»:


Հաա էտ ժամանակ մի գուցե :LOL: , բայց խաղից հետո արդեն կերևա միայն ֆուտբոլասեր են թե նաև Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի երկրպագուներ, այսինքն իմ կարծիքով դա միայն զուտ ֆուտբոլասեր լիները չէ, դա նաև մեկ ուրիշ երևույթ է, որի բացատրությունը ես էլ չեմ կարող տալ :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Կաֆեա Տերյան փողոցի վրա


Եղավ պարզ է, մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հաա էտ ժամանակ մի գուցե, բայց խաղից հետո արդեն կերևա միայն ֆուտբոլասեր են թե նաև Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի երկրպագուներ, այսինքն իմ կարծիքով դա միայն զուտ ֆուտբոլասեր լիները չէ, դա նաև մեկ ուրիշ երևույթ է, որի բացատրությունը ես էլ չեմ կարող տալ


Չեմ ասում որ էտ պահին դադարում են Ռեալի կամ Բարսի երկրպագու լինել, ուղղակի նկատի ունեմ, որ հոգով սրտով ակումբի ֆուտբոլասերների հետ եմ: 

Հ.Գ. Ավելի շատ Ռեալիստների հետ

----------


## Vaho

Դե ինքստինքյան պարզ է, որ ֆուտբոլասեր ենք բոլորս էլ, բայց դե առաջնայինը ամեն մեկիս համար իր թիմնա,  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Կլասսիկոյին մնաց 3 ժամ*  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Կլասսիկոյին մնաց 3 ժամ*


2 ժամ 56 րոպե :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Արդեն կարելի է խաղադրույքներ կատարել  ::}: 
Ո՞վ, ե՞րբ, քանի՞ անգամ /գոլ կխփի...

----------


## Vaho

> Արդեն կարելի է խաղադրույքներ կատարել 
> Ո՞վ, ե՞րբ, քանի՞ անգամ /գոլ կխփի...


Ինչ իմանանք  :Dntknw: մինչև հաստատ չիմանանք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արդեն կարելի է խաղադրույքներ կատարել 
> Ո՞վ, ե՞րբ, քանի՞ անգամ /գոլ կխփի...


Հա շուտվանից ա կարելի:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչ իմանանք մինչև հաստատ չիմանանք


հա էլի էլ մի սկաժի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ իմանանք մինչև հաստատ չիմանանք


Մեզնից չէր հարցնում, թե ով ինչքան գոլ կխփի: Ասում էր կարանք ստավկա անենք, թե ով ինչքան գոլ կխփի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կլասսիկոն միշտ անկանխատեսելիա եղել...........  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վահիկ դու չես գա մեր հետ նայելու՞

----------


## Vaho

> Մեզնից չէր հարցնում, թե ով ինչքան գոլ կխփի: Ասում էր կարանք ստավկա անենք, թե ով ինչքան գոլ կխփի:


Հա հասկացա, ինչ տարբերություն,

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա հասկացա, ինչ տարբերություն, գոնե պետք է մոտաորապես իմանաս որ ստավկա անես


Դե կարող ա ինքը մոտավորապես գիտի :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ դու չես գա մեր հետ նայելու՞


Ուշոտա .... Գոնե 11-ին սկսեր կգայի:  :Wink: 
Թե չէ ժամը 3-ինա պրծնում.....  :Sad:  
Համ էլ դուք առանց էդ էլ սաղդ Բարսի բալելշիկ եք,Ռեալի բալելշիկ ման եկեք,որ հետաքրքիր լինի :Tongue: 
Թե չէ ոնցոր Կարգինի մեջա ասվում(էն մոմերի հաղորդումում) <<Մի քիչ տխուր կստացվի>>  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ուշոտա .... Գոնե 11-ին սկսեր կգայի: 
> Թե չէ ժամը 3-ինա պրծնում.....  
> Համ էլ դուք առանց էդ էլ սաղդ Բարսի բալելշիկ եք,Ռեալի բալելշիկ ման եկեք,որ հետաքրքիր լինի
> Թե չէ ոնցոր Կարգինի մեջա ասվում(էն մոմերի հաղորդումում) <<Մի քիչ տխուր կստացվի>>


Միքիչ զգուշ խոսքերիտ մեջ :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Միքիչ զգուշ խոսքերիտ մեջ


Այսինքն? Որ պահը դուրդ չեկավ?  :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

> Այսինքն? Որ պահը դուրդ չեկավ?


Ռեալի բալելշիկ ման եկեք,որ հետաքրքիր լինի


Այս պահը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա,բայց ինչ կա տեղ? :Shok: 
Որ սաղ Ռեալի բալելշիկ լինեին պետքա գրեի Բարսելոնայի բալելշիկ վերցրեք,որ հետաքրքիր լինի:  :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ դու ոնց ես հասկացել,բայց ասածս էն էր,որ նույն թիմի բալելշիկներով էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր լինի,իսկ եթե 2 թիմերի երկրպագուներ էլ ներկա լինեն`ամեն մի գոլից հետո ուրախացող կլինի ու խաղը կանցնի ավելի հետաքրքիր մթնոլորտում :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա,բայց ինչ կա տեղ?
> Որ սաղ Ռեալի բալելշիկ լինեին պետքա գրեի Բարսելոնայի բալելշիկ վերցրեք,որ հետաքրքիր լինի: 
> Չգիտեմ դու ոնց ես հասկացել,բայց ասածս էն էր,որ նույն թիմի բալելշիկներով էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր լինի,իսկ եթե 2 թիմերի երկրպագուներ էլ ներկա լինեն`ամեն մի գոլից հետո ուրախացող կլինի ու խաղը կանցնի ավելի հետաքրքիր մթնոլորտում


Դե նայի ասեմ ես ոնց եմ հասկացել քո ասածը, ու եթե դու էտ նկատի չես ունեցել ուրեմն ես եմ սխալ հասկացել:

Իբր նկատի ունես էն, որ Բարսը հաստատ հաղթելու է ու էտ ժամանկ, դե պատկերացրա ձեր հետ կա Ռեալի բալեյշիկ, շատ հետաքրքիրա անցնելու հա՞

----------


## Amourchik

Արդեն զգացվում ա խաղի շունչը :LOL: 
էս արդեն սկսել եք :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե նայի ասեմ ես ոնց եմ հասկացել քո ասածը, ու եթե դու էտ նկատի չես ունեցել ուրեմն ես եմ սխալ հասկացել:
> 
> Իբր նկատի ունես էն, որ Բարսը հաստատ հաղթելու է ու էտ ժամանկ, դե պատկերացրա ձեր հետ կա Ռեալի բալեյշիկ, շատ հետաքրքիրա անցնելու հա՞


Չէ,ես իմ գրածը նկատի ունեի,ուզումա թող Անդերլեխտ-Բրյուգգե խաղը լիներ` 2 թիմերի երկրպագուներով ավելի հետաքրքիր կանցնի :Smile: 




> Արդեն զգացվում ա խաղի շունչը
> էս արդեն սկսել եք


Ես խոստմանս համաձայն կոռռկետ եմ ինձ պահում :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Կլասսիկոյին մնաց 1 ժամ*  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Կլասսիկոյին մնաց 1 ժամ*


Աղոթի, որ ավատարիդ նման խաղ լինի  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աղոթի, որ ավատարիդ նման խաղ լինի


Հեչ չմտածես....ֆանտաստիկ երեկոյա սպասվում :Tongue:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Հեսա, գտա
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ ա չի ասվում, որ Բարսի երկրպագու ես, բայց երեւում ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագու չես:


Հենց ետ օրն ել դարցա ռեալիստ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

> Հենց ետ օրն ել դարցա ռեալիստ


Հենց էտ օրնել մի կարգին բան արեցիր :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Բարսան 1-1-8 սխեմայով ա խաղում  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երբ որ ես քվեարկեցի այս բաժնում  Ռեալի օգտին,/անցյալ տարի առաջին Կլասիկոյից հետո/ մի քանի Բարսելոնիստներ ասացին, որ հենց Ռեալը հաղթեց բոլորը սկսեցին Ռեալ քվեարկել, իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել, երբ Բարսելոնը սկսեց հաղթել բոլորդ Բարսելոն ե՞ք քվեարկումԻմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդ մի թիմ է երկրպագում, պետք է մինչև վերջ էլ նույն թիմին երկրպագի, ոչ թե այստեղից այնտեղ տեղափոխվի:Չեմ զարմանա, որ մյուս տարի Ռեալը սկսի ավելի հաջող խաղալ/նկատի ունեմ 2009թ. սկսած/ ու բոլորը սկսեն Ռեալ քվեարկել, այդ բաները չեմ սիրում


Ընտրությունը Փոխելու հնարավորություն Ակումբում գոնե չկա... 

Ուղակի նորեկների մեջ են Բարսելոնիստները շատ  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ընտրությունը Փոխելու հնարավորություն Ակումբում գոնե չկա... 
> 
> Ուղակի նորեկների մեջ են Բարսելոնիստները շատ


Հա գտեմ, որ ընտրությունը փոխել հնարավոր չէ, բայց մի քիչ տարօրինակ չ՞ի, որ հենց Ռեալը հաղթում ա սկսում ա ինքը առաջ անցնել քվեարկության ընթացքում, իսկ երբ Բարսելոննա հաղթում՝ ինքն ա սկսում առաջ անցնել :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա գտեմ, որ ընտրությունը փոխել հնարավոր չէ, բայց մի քիչ տարօրինակ չ՞ի, որ հենց Ռեալը հաղթում ա սկսում ա ինքը առաջ անցնել քվեարկության ընթացքում, իսկ երբ Բարսելոննա հաղթում՝ ինքն ա սկսում առաջ անցնել


Կարողա պատահի մեզ հետևում են  :Secret:

----------


## Yellow Raven

2-0  :Love: 
Էտո'ո,Մեսսի  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

Այս անգամ մենք հզոր էինք (չեմ ասում`* միշտ ենք հզոր*, որպեսզի Ռեալի երկրպագուները վրա չտան :LOL:  ):

----------


## Amourchik

> Այս անգամ մենք հզոր էինք (չեմ ասում`* միշտ ենք հզոր*, որպեսզի Ռեալի երկրպագուները վրա չտան ):


Չէ *վրա տալու* խնդիր չկա, բայց մենք էլ էինք հզոր:Կասեմ, որ հավասարազոր խաղ էր, բայց երևի այդ օրը պետք է հաղթեր Բարսելոնը, այնուամենայնիվ անհերքելի էր Ռեալի կողմից լավ կատարված խաղը :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ *վրա տալու* խնդիր չկա, բայց մենք էլ էինք հզոր:Կասեմ, որ հավասարազոր խաղ էր, բայց երևի այդ օրը պետք է հաղթեր Բարսելոնը, այնուամենայնիվ անհերքելի էր Ռեալի կողմից լավ կատարված խաղը


Եթե անհերքելի էր, ինչո՞ւ պարտվեցին :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եթե անհերքելի էր, ինչո՞ւ պարտվեցին


Բայց միայն պարտությամբ չի որոշվում լավ կամ վատ խաղալը:Դու մի քիչ ուշ ես միացել մեզ և հավանաբար չես կարդացել նախկին գրառումները, քանի որ ես այնտեղ արդեն իսկ նշել եմ բազմաթիվ ասպեկտների մասին:Այո Ռեալը պարտվեց, բայց դու էլ համոզված եմ, որ ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ մեր պես՝Ռեալի երկրպագուների, լարվածության մեջ ես եղել, մինչև առաջին գոլը:Դա այն ամենի արդյունքն է, որ Ռեալը իսկապես լավ խաղաց ու համոզված եմ շատերին նաև զարմացրեց :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց միայն պարտությամբ չի որոշվում լավ կամ վատ խաղալը:Դու մի քիչ ուշ ես միացել մեզ և հավանաբար չես կարդացել նախկին գրառումները, քանի որ ես այնտեղ արդեն իսկ նշել եմ բազմաթիվ ասպեկտների մասին:Այո Ռեալը պարտվեց, բայց դու էլ համոզված եմ, որ ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ մեր պես՝Ռեալի երկրպագուների, լարվածության մեջ ես եղել, մինչև առաջին գոլը:Դա այն ամենի արդյունքն է, որ Ռեալը իսկապես լավ խաղաց ու համոզված եմ շատերին նաև զարմացրեց


Նախ ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ վիճակագրական փաստ. գնդակին տիրելու հարաբերակցությունը մոտ 70-30 էր, և դրանից չի կարող հետևել, որ Ռեալը արժանի դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալիս Բարսային…
Եվ երկրորդ՝ երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց հնարավորություններից շատ ավելի թույլ էին խաղում:

----------


## Amourchik

> Նախ ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ վիճակագրական փաստ. գնդակին տիրելու հարաբերակցությունը մոտ 70-30 էր, և դրանից չի կարող հետևել, թե Ռեալը արժանի դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալսի Բարսային…
> Եվ երկրորդ՝ երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց հնարավորություններից շատ ավելի թույլ էին խաղում:


ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ սխալ եմ անում, թե ոչ, բայց կյանքում այդ վիճակագրությանը չեմ նայում, քանի որ Ռեալ-Յուվենտուս խաղի ժամանակ էլ այդ վիճակագրություն կոչվածը ամբողջովին Ռեալի կողմն էր, բայց փաստը այն էր, որ Յուվեն հաղթեց :Wink: 
Չգիտեմ, միգուցե շատ սխալ եմ անում, բայց կյանքում չեմ նայել ու չեմ նայի վիճակագրությանը :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախ ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ վիճակագրական փաստ. գնդակին տիրելու հարաբերակցությունը մոտ 70-30 էր, և դրանից չի կարող հետևել, որ Ռեալը արժանի դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալիս Բարսային…
> Եվ երկրորդ՝ երկու թիմերն էլ իրենց հնարավորություններից շատ ավելի թույլ էին խաղում:


Լեո ջան ես համարձայն եմ որ Մերոնք իրոք նեղել էին  :Tongue:  

Բայց դե տոկոսայինը էտքան էլ բան չի ասում շատ ժամանակ

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նախ ասեմ ընդամենը մեկ վիճակագրական փաստ. գնդակին տիրելու հարաբերակցությունը մոտ 70-30 էր, և դրանից չի կարող հետևել, որ Ռեալը արժանի դիմադրություն էր ցույց տալիս Բարսային…


ապեր գնդակի տիրելը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի լավ ու վատ խաղալու հետ, նույն տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ քո երկրպագած թիմը կարար պարտվեր

----------


## Լեո

> ապեր գնդակի տիրելը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի լավ ու վատ խաղալու հետ, նույն տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ քո երկրպագած թիմը կարար պարտվեր


Պարտվել-հաղթելը ուրիշ հարց ա, խաղը վարելը և խաղի ղեկը իր ձեռքը պահելը՝ ուրիշ հարց:
Բարսան և թելադրեց խաղը, և հաղթեց:

----------


## Amourchik

> Պարտվել-հաղթելը ուրիշ հարց ա, խաղը վարելը և խաղի ղեկը իր ձեռքը պահելը՝ ուրիշ հարց:
> Բարսան և թելադրեց խաղը, և հաղթեց:


Հա դե իհարկե, հիմա կասեք նման բաներ:Ասե՛ք: մեր մոտ ոչինչ դա չի փոխում:Ի դեպ ես ահագին երկրպագուներ գիտեմ Բարսելոնի, ովքեր ամեն դեպքում կարողացան արժանի ներկայացնել Ռեալին:Դե ինչ ասեմ, ասեք այն ինչ ուզում եք :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

թիմը կարա 70 տոկոս գնդակ պահի Բարսայի նման իրար 800 անգամ մանր պասեր տալով բայց խայտառակ խաղ խաղա, եթե ֆուտբոլ նայելուց տենց դեպքերի չես հանդիպել ուրեմն մնումա մտածել որ քիչ ես ֆուտբոլ նայել

----------


## Լեո

> Հա դե իհարկե, հիմա կասեք նման բաներ:Ասե՛ք: մեր մոտ ոչինչ դա չի փոխում:Ի դեպ ես ահագին երկրպագուներ գիտեմ Բարսելոնի, ովքեր ամեն դեպքում կարողացան արժանի ներկայացնել Ռեալին:Դե ինչ ասեմ, ասեք այն ինչ ուզում եք


Ինչո՞ւ եք իմ խոսքերն ընդունում որպես հեգնանք Ռեալի հասցեին: Ես պարզապես ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում /փաստերով/: 
Չնայած ես Ռեալի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց ես 100%-ով ընդունում եմ, որ Ռեալը հզոր թիմ ա և Բարսայի համար շատ դժվար մրցակից: Էս անգամ մենք հաղթեցինք, բայց հնարավոր ա մյուս անգամ էլ դուք հաղթեք: Ես դեռ չեմ մոռացել անցյալ 2 կլասիկոները:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> թիմը կարա 70 տոկոս գնդակ պահի Բարսայի նման իրար 800 անգամ մանր պասեր տալով բայց խայտառակ խաղ խաղա, եթե ֆուտբոլ նայելուց տենց դեպքերի չես հանդիպել ուրեմն մնումա մտածել որ քիչ ես ֆուտբոլ նայել


Ինչ ասեմ, ուղղակի չես կարողանում համակերպվել պարտության մտքի հետ, այսքան բան :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

> թիմը կարա 70 տոկոս գնդակ պահի Բարսայի նման իրար 800 անգամ մանր պասեր տալով բայց խայտառակ խաղ խաղա, եթե ֆուտբոլ նայելուց տենց դեպքերի չես հանդիպել ուրեմն մնումա մտածել որ քիչ ես ֆուտբոլ նայել


Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ, եթե մի թիմ գիտես որ 800 մանր փոխանցում են անում, և նաև այն, որ փոխանցումների ճշտությունը կազմում է 87 տոկոս, և այդ քո թիմը համարվում է ոչ ամենաուժեղագույնը, ապա ասա այդ թիմի անունը :Wink:  Բարսայի ոճնա դա, ինքն իրա ոճին հավատարիմ խաղ ցույց տվեց և հաղթեց ինպես Պեպներ խորհուրդ տվել. իսկ այդ դեպքում Ռեալը խաղում էր թելադրված ֆուտբոլ, հույսը դնելով հակահարձակումների վրա, բայց թերևս դա էլ հաշվի էր առնված, քանզի միայն մեկ անգամ հակահարձակումը կարող էր իրեն արդարացնել, բայց Վիկտորը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը Իկերին սկզբունքորեն չի զիջում :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Վիկտորը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը Իկերին սկզբունքորեն չի զիջում


Արդարության համար պիտի նշենք նաև, որ Վալդեսը դա ապացուցեց ոչ այնքան իր փայլուն խաղի, որքան Բարսայի լավ պաշտպանության և իհարկե Դրենտեի ապուշ խաղի շնորհիվ: 

Պատկերացնում եք, եթե Ռեալն էլ ունենար Պույոլ և Մարկես... Կասիլիասը կդառնար անխոցելի դարպասապահ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչ ասեմ, ուղղակի չես կարողանում համակերպվել պարտության մտքի հետ, այսքան բան


էս գրածդ չէի տեսել, ապեր ես խաղի վերջին րոպեներից համակերպվել եմ պարտության մտքի հետ, իմ ասածը կոնկրետ էս խաղին չէր վերաբերվում



> Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ, եթե մի թիմ գիտես որ 800 մանր փոխանցում են անում, և նաև այն, որ փոխանցումների ճշտությունը կազմում է 87 տոկոս, և այդ քո թիմը համարվում է ոչ ամենաուժեղագույնը, ապա ասա այդ թիմի անունը


Բարսան իրա ամենաախմախ վիճակում էլա շատ գնդակ պահում ու մանր պասերով խաղում, ետ իրանց ոճնա ու ամենաուժեղ ամենաթուլ որոշելու հետ ընհանրապես կապ չունի

----------


## Taurus

> Ես շատ հանգիստ եմ Լեո ջան, ու անհանգստանալու պատճառել չեմ տենում


 ապրես :Ok: 


Ատլետիկի խաղից եթե հանենք 2 պահ, Տուրեի ժեստը ու Ալվեշի գլխին էկած շիշը, ապա կարելի ա ասել որ էտ 2 թիմը իրար լավ էլ հարգում ու սիրում են. երևի անտի մադրիդյան տրամադրությունն ա նրանց միացնում:
Անձամբ ես նույնպես սիրում եմ Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկին, իր պրինցիպների ու խաղաոճի համար:
Եթե չլիներ ռեալը սենց չեր լինի, շնորհակալություն որ դու կաս օ մեծն "ռեալ" ... արա

----------

Սամվել (17.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> արա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե չլիներ ռեալը սենց չեր լինի, շնորհակալություն որ դու կաս օ մեծն "ռեալ" ... արա


հեգնանքդ լրիվ անտեղի ա...

----------

Vaho (18.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ապրես
> 
> 
> Ատլետիկի խաղից եթե հանենք 2 պահ, Տուրեի ժեստը ու Ալվեշի գլխին էկած շիշը, ապա կարելի ա ասել որ էտ 2 թիմը իրար լավ էլ հարգում ու սիրում են. երևի անտի մադրիդյան տրամադրությունն ա նրանց միացնում:
> Անձամբ ես նույնպես սիրում եմ Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկին, իր պրինցիպների ու խաղաոճի համար:
> Եթե չլիներ ռեալը սենց չեր լինի, շնորհակալություն որ դու կաս օ մեծն "ռեալ" ... արա


+ Կաատալանները ՈՒ Բասկերը համարյա նույն բանի համար են պայքարում  :Cool:

----------

Taurus (17.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

В 1943 году Реал в кубке Испании ра3орвал Барселону со счетом 11:1

Միամիտ քթա :Wink:

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> В 1943 году Реал в кубке Испании ра3орвал Барселону со счетом 11:1
> 
> Միամիտ քթա


Ջա՜՜ն, Վրո ջան: Հլը 6:2-ը ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի, բայց 11:1-ը լրվ կայֆավատ ա :LOL: 
Բա շուտ *գտ*նեիր այ ախպեր: :LOL: 
Համ էլ էտ վախ Պույոլին բանակ էին տարել, Էտօօն դեռ չէր ծնվել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ջա՜՜ն, Վրո ջան: Հլը 6:2-ը ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի, բայց 11:1-ը լրվ կայֆավատ ա
> Բա շուտ *գտ*նեիր այ ախպեր:
> Համ էլ էտ վախ Պույոլին բանակ էին տարել, Էտօօն դեռ չէր ծնվել


Ապեր ծիծաղա բա... իմիջայլոց սա հենց էն խաղնա որի մասին էտքան ասում են...

Որ Բարսան Ռեալին Նոու կամպում ծեծելա 3-0 ու Ֆրանկոն բռնելա տղեքին դոմփելա ...

----------


## Լեո

1943 թվական: Աշխարհում տիրում էր կատարյալ խաղաղություն: Մարդիկ ապրում էին հաշտ ու համերաշխ: Ապրուստն ու կյանքի պայմանները շատ լավ էին: Մարդիկ աշխատում ու արարում էին: Զարգանում էր տնտեսությունը, մշակույթը, սպորտը... Սպորտներից ամենազարգացածը ֆուտբոլն էր....

Եվ չնայած ստեղծված աննախադեպ բարենպաստ պայմաններին, որոշ ֆուտբոլային թիմեր շատ վատ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում ու խոշոր հաշիվներով պարտություններ էին կրում: Ինչ ամոթ...

----------


## Սամվել

Ու գիտեք ինչա ամենածիծաղալուն...

Որ ՌԵալի բալելշիկները իրան թիմի պատմության ամենախայտառակ բաները ներկայացնում են որպես ամենամեծ ձեռքբերումներ  :Xeloq: 

Էս դեպքը էնքա՜ն հայտնի խայտառակությունա որ նույնիսկ Վիքիպեդիայում իրա մասին գրածա 



> В 1943 году на домашнем стадионе Лес-Кортс в первом полуфинальном матче Кубка Генералиссимуса (Copa del Generalísimo — так был переименован новой властью Кубок Испании, он же бывший Кубок Короля) команда победила мадридский «Реал» со счётом 3-0. Перед ответным матчем клуб «удостоился» визита начальника органов безопасности Испании, «напомнившего», что «Барса» продолжает играть только благодаря «великодушию режима». Мадридцы выиграли тот матч 11-1.


Այբյուր

Կարճ թարգմանություն... Իսպանիայում տիրելա կատարյալ Բռնեպետություն ու Ռեալի Բալելշիկա եղել Բռնապետը

----------


## Սամվել

Էս էլ Ստատիստիկայի սիրահարների համար



```
                                                FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid CF since 1902
.

                                                                 TOTAL
YEAR COMPETITION       N.MATCH                     RES. VENUE    RESULTS
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1902 Cup               1 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-3  Madrid      W  1
1906 Friendly          2 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-2  Barcelona   W  2
1913 Friendly          3 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   7-0  Barcelona   W  3
1913 Friendly          4 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W  4
1914 Friendly          5 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D  1
1914 Friendly          6 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-2  Madrid      W  5
1916 Friendly          7 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W  6
1916 Friendly          8 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D  2
1916 Cup 1st leg       9 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W  7
1916 Cup 2nd.leg      10 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-1  Madrid      L  1
1916 Cup replay       11 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   6-6  Madrid      D  3
1916 Cup 2nd replay   12 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-2  Madrid      L  2
1917 Friendly         13 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W  8
1917 Friendly         14 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   4-1  Barcelona   W  9
1918 Friendly         15 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-2  Madrid      W 10
1920 Friendly         16 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D  4
1920 Friendly         17 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   7-1  Barcelona   W 11
1921 Friendly         18 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 12
1926 Cup 1st leg      19 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-5  Madrid      W 13
1926 Cup 2nd leg      20 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 14
1927 Friendly         21 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D  5
1927 Friendly         22 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-5  Madrid      W 15
1927 Friendly         23 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-4  Madrid      W 16
1927 Pre-League       24 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D  6
1927 Pre-League       25 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D  7
1929 League           26 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L  3
1929 League           27 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 17
1930 League           28 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-4  Barcelona   L  4
1930 League           29 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   5-1  Madrid      L  5
1931 League           30 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 18
1931 League           31 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-0  Madrid      D  8
1932 League           32 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D  9
1932 Friendly         33 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 10
1932 League           34 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 11
1932 League           35 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L  6
1933 League           36 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 12
1933 League           37 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L  7
1934 Friendly         38 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   5-1  Madrid      L  8
1934 League           39 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L  9
1934 League           40 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-0  Madrid      L 10
1935 League           41 F.C. Barcelona-R. Madrid  5-0  Barcelona   W 19
1935 League           42 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   8-2  Madrid      L 11
1936 League           43 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-3  Barcelona   L 12
1936 League           44 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 13
1936 Cup Final        45 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Valencia    L 14

 BETWEEN 1936 AND 1939 NO MATCHES BECAUSE THE SPANISH CIVIL WAR

1940 Friendly         46 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-4  Barcelona   W 20
1940 Friendly         47 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-3  Madrid      W 21
1940 League           48 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D 13
1940 League           49 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 15
1941 League           50 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 22
1941 League           51 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-2  Madrid      W 23
1942 League           52 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-2  Barcelona   L 16
1942 League           53 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-3  Madrid      L 17
1943 League           54 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-5  Barcelona   D 14
1943 League           55 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 18
1943 Cup 1st leg      56 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 24
1943 Cup 2nd leg      57 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   11-1  Madrid     L 19
1943 Friendly         58 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 15
1943 Friendly         59 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   4-0  Barcelona   W 25
1944 League           60 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 20
1944 League           61 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 26
1945 League           62 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-0  Barcelona   W 27
1945 League           63 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 21
1946 League           64 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 28
1946 League           65 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-2  Madrid      L 22
1947 League           66 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-2  Barcelona   W 29
1947 League           67 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 23
1948 League           68 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   4-2  Barcelona   W 30
1948 League           69 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 16
1948 T. Históricos    70 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 31
1948 T. Históricos    71 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 32
1949 League           72 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 33
1949 League           73 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-2  Madrid      W 34
1950 League           74 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-3  Barcelona   L 24
1950 League           75 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   6-1  Madrid      L 25
1951 League           76 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   7-2  Barcelona   W 35
1951 League           77 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-1  Madrid      L 26
1952 League           78 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   4-2  Barcelona   W 36
1952 League           79 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   5-1  Madrid      L 27
1953 League           80 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 37
1953 League           81 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 28
1954 League           82 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-1  Barcelona   W 38
1954 League           83 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   5-0  Madrid      L 29
1954 Cup 1st leg      84 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 30
1954 Cup 2nd leg      85 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 39
1955 League           86 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 17
1955 League           87 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 31
1956 League           88 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-0  Barcelona   W 40
1956 League           89 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 32
1957 League           90 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 41
1957 League           91 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 33
1957 Cup 1st leg      92 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D 18
1957 Cup 2nd leg      93 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   6-1  Barcelona   W 42
1958 League           94 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-2  Barcelona   L 34
1958 League           95 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 35
1959 League           96 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   4-0  Barcelona   W 43
1959 League           97 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 36
1959 Cup 1st leg      98 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-4  Madrid      W 44
1959 Cup 2nd leg      99 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 45
1959 Tr.Carranza     100 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-3  Cadiz       L 37
1960 League          101 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 46
1960 League          102 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 38
1960 European Cup    103 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 39
1960 European Cup    104 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-3  Barcelona   L 40
1961 League          105 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-5  Barcelona   L 41
1961 League          106 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-2  Madrid      L 42
1961 European Cup    107 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D 19
1961 European Cup    108 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 47
1962 League          109 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 48
1962 League          110 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 43
1962 Cup 1st leg     111 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 49
1962 Cup 2nc leg     112 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-3  Barcelona   L 44
1963 League          113 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-5  Barcelona   L 45
1963 League          114 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 46
1964 League          115 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 47
1964 League          116 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-0  Madrid      L 48
1965 League          117 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 49
1965 League          118 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-1  Madrid      L 50
```

----------

Մարկիզ (18.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Շարունակություն



```
                                                FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid CF since 1902
.

                                                                 TOTAL
YEAR COMPETITION       N.MATCH                     RES. VENUE    RESULTS



1966 League          119 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 50
1966 League          120 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-3  Madrid      W 51
1967 League          121 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 52
1967 League          122 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 51
1968 League          123 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 20
1968 League          124 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 21
1968 Cup Final       125 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 53
1968 Tr.Carranza     126 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Cadiz       W 54
1969 League          127 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 22
1969 League          128 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 52
1970 League          129 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 55
1970 League          130 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-3  Madrid      D 23
1970 Cup 1st. leg    131 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 53
1970 Cup 2nd. leg    132 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 24
1971 League          133 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-1  Barcelona   L 54
1971 League          134 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 56
1972 League          135 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 57
1972 League          136 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 25
1973 League          137 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 58
1973 League          138 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-0  Madrid      D 26
1974 League          139 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D 27
1974 League          140 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-5  Madrid      W 59
1974 Cup Final       141 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-0  Madrid      L 55
1975 League          142 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D 28
1975 League          143 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 56
1976 League          144 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 60
1976 League          145 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-2  Madrid      W 61
1977 League          146 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 62
1977 League          147 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 29
1978 League          148 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-3  Barcelona   L 57
1978 League          149 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-0  Madrid      L 58
1979 League          150 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-0  Barcelona   W 63
1979 League          151 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 59
1980 League          152 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-2  Barcelona   L 60
1980 League          153 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-2  Madrid      L 61
1981 League          154 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 64
1981 League          155 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 62
1982 League          156 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 65
1982 League          157 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 63
1982 Friendly        158 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Venezuela   L 64
1983 League          159 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 66
1983 League          160 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-2  Madrid      W 67
1983 Cup Final       161 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Zaragoza    W 68
1983 F.League Cup    162 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D 30
1983 F.League Cup    163 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 69
1984 League          164 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 65
1984 League          165 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 66
1985 League          166 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-2  Barcelona   W 70
1985 League          167 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-3  Madrid      W 71
1985 League Cup      168 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 31
1985 League Cup      169 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 32
1986 League          170 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-0  Barcelona   W 72
1986 League          171 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 67
1986 League Cup      172 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 33
1986 League Cup      173 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-4  Madrid      W 73
1987 League          174 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-2  Barcelona   W 74
1987 League          175 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 34
1987 League P.-Off   176 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 75
1987 League P.-Off   177 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-0  Madrid      D 35
1988 League          178 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-0  Barcelona   W 76
1988 League          179 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 68
1988 Supercup        180 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 77
1988 Supercup        181 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 69
1989 League          182 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D 36
1989 League          183 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-2  Madrid      L 70
1990 League          184 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-1  Barcelona   W 78
1990 League          185 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-2  Madrid      L 71
1990 Cup Final       186 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-0  Valencia    W 79
1991 League          187 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 80
1991 League          188 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-0  Madrid      L 72
1991 Friendly        189 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 73
1990 Supercup        190 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-1  Barcelona   L 74
1990 Supercup        191 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-1  Madrid      L 75
1991 Friendly        192 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 37
1992 League          193 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 38
1992 League          194 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 39
1993 League          195 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 81
1993 League          196 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-1  Madrid      L 76
1993 Cup 1st leg     197 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 40
1993 Cup 2nd leg     198 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 77
1994 Supercup        199 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   3-1  Madrid      L 78
1994 Supercup        200 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 41
1994 League          201 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   5-0  Barcelona   W 82
1994 League          202 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-1  Madrid      W 83
1995 League          203 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 84
1995 League          204 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   5-0  Madrid      L 79
1996 League          205 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 85
1996 League          206 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 42
1997 League          207 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-0  Barcelona   W 86
1997 League          208 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 80
1997 Cup 1st leg     209 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-2  Barcelona   W 87
1997 Cup 2nd leg     210 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 43
1998 Supercup        211 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-1  Barcelona   W 88
1998 Supercup        212 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-1  Madrid      L 81
1998 League          213 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-3  Madrid      W 89
1998 League          214 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 90
1999 League          215 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 91
1999 League          216 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-2  Madrid      D 44
2000 League          217 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   2-2  Barcelona   D 45
2000 League          218 R.Madrid–F.C. Barcelona   3-0  Madrid      L 82
2001 League	     219 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   2-0  Madrid      L 83 
2001 League          220 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 46 2002 European Cup    221	 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-2  Barcelona   L 84
2002 European Cup    222 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 47
2003 League          223 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-0  Barcelona   D 48
2003 League          224 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-1  Madrid      D 49
2004 League          225 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-2  Barcelona   L 85
2004 League          226 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   1-2  Madrid      W 92
2005 League          227 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-0  Barcelona   W 93
2005 League          228 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   4-2  Madrid      L 86
2006 League          229 R.Madrid-F.C. Barcelona   0-3  Madrid      W 94
2006 League	     230 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   1-1  Barcelona   D 50	
2007 League          231 R.Madrid-F.C Barcelona    2-0  Madrid      L 88
2007 League          232 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   3-3  Barcelona   D 51
2008 League          233 F.C. Barcelona-R.Madrid   0-1  Barcelona   L 87     
2008 Legaue          234 R.Madrid-F.C.Barcelona    4-1  Madrid      L 89
2009 League          235 F.C.Barcelona-R.Madrid    2-0  Barcelona   W 95
2009 League          236 R.Madrid-F.C.Barcelona    2-6  Madrid      W 96
```





> Total  matches  played                         236
> Matches won  by  Barcelona                      *96* 
> Matches  drew                                   51 
> Matches won  by  R.Madrid                       *89*
> Goals  for  Barcelona                          *404* 
> Goals  for  R.Madrid                           *392*


 :Cool:

----------

Մարկիզ (18.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> 1943 թվական: Աշխարհում տիրում էր կատարյալ խաղաղություն: Մարդիկ ապրում էին հաշտ ու համերաշխ: Ապրուստն ու կյանքի պայմանները շատ լավ էին: Մարդիկ աշխատում ու արարում էին: Զարգանում էր տնտեսությունը, մշակույթը, սպորտը... Սպորտներից ամենազարգացածը ֆուտբոլն էր....
> 
> Եվ չնայած ստեղծված աննախադեպ բարենպաստ պայմաններին, որոշ ֆուտբոլային թիմեր շատ վատ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում ու խոշոր հաշիվներով պարտություններ էին կրում: Ինչ ամոթ...


1943թ. երկրում խաղաղություն չի եղել, ու ըտենց բարենպաստ պայմաններ չի եղել, ոնց որ ներկայացնում էս Լեո ջան, այդ թվին երկրորդ համաշխարային պատերազմը արդեն սկսված ա եղել :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. նրանց համար ովքեր չգիտեն, երկրորդ համաշխարային պատերազմը սկսվելա 1939թ_ին, իսկ 1941ին ֆաշիստական Գերմանիան խաղտելով երկու տարվա «եթե չեմ սխալվում» հաշտության պայմանագիրը Ռուսների հետ հարձակվումա СССР ի վրա:

Համել բերեք թեման չքաղաքականացնենք :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հ.Գ. նրանց համար ովքեր չգիտեն, երկրորդ համաշխարային պատերազմը սկսվելա 1939թ_ին, իսկ 1941ին ֆաշիստական Գերմանիան խաղտելով երկու տարվա «եթե չեմ սխալվում» հաշտության պայմանագիրը Ռուսների հետ հարձակվումա СССР ի վրա:
> 
> *Համել բերեք թեման չքաղաքականացնենք*


 :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ավելի ճիշտ պատմականացնենք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ավելի ճիշտ պատմականացնենք


Թեկուզ :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## T!gran

Հիմա ֆուտբոլ հազվադեպ եմ նայում, բայց առաջ Բարսաին էի երկրպագում , հիմա նույնպես

----------


## Vaho

> Հիմա ֆուտբոլ հազվադեպ եմ նայում, բայց առաջ Բարսաին էի երկրպագում , հիմա նույնպես


Հիմա ֆուտբոլ հազվադեպ ել ցույց են տալիս :Angry2:

----------


## T!gran

> Հիմա ֆուտբոլ հազվադեպ ել ցույց են տալիս


Երևի ձեր մոտ՞ մոր մոտ դեռ կիրակի օրերին «նայելու բան չի լինում» ֆուտբոլի պատճառով

----------


## Vaho

> Երևի ձեր մոտ՞ մոր մոտ դեռ կիրակի օրերին «նայելու բան չի լինում» ֆուտբոլի պատճառով


Որ՞ ալիքներով :Think:

----------


## T!gran

> Որ՞ ալիքներով


Արմենիա-ով ինչքան գիտեմ իսպանիան ա գնում իսկ
OPT -ով ել են մեկմեկ իրանց առաջնությունը ցույց տալիս

----------

Vaho (18.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Total  matches  played                         236
> Matches won  by  Barcelona                      96 
> Matches  drew                                   51 
> Matches won  by  R.Madrid                       89
> Goals  for  Barcelona                          404 
> Goals  for  R.Madrid                           392


Լա Լիգայում`


```
Real Madrid	68	30	60	262
FC Barcelona	60	30	68	242
```

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Clásico

----------


## Սամվել

> Լա Լիգայում`
> 
> 
> ```
> Real Madrid	68	30	60	262
> FC Barcelona	60	30	68	242
> ```
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Clásico


Հարայ Հարա՜յ 

Ա դե ... հիմա որ չենք ընգնի մանրանաք.. Լա Լիգայում առանձին նայենք, Գավաթում առանձին նայենք.. ՉԼ-ում առանձին նայենք...

Տենց որ լինի Պետքա հատ Հատ Ֆրանկոյի հերոսության ժամանակ եղած խաղերը հանենք...

+ Կլասիկոն կլասիկոյա անկախ նրանից գավաթումա, ընկերականա, Լա Լիգայումա, թե ՉԼում...

----------


## Vaho

> Էս էլ Ստատիստիկայի սիրահարների համար
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>                                                 FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid CF since 1902
> .
> 
>                                                                  TOTAL
> ...





> Հարայ Հարա՜յ Ա դե ... հիմա որ չենք ընգնի մանրանաք..


Ճիշտա :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Total matches played 236
> Matches won by Barcelona 96
> Matches drew 51
> Matches won by R.Madrid 89
> Goals for Barcelona 404
> Goals for R.Madrid 392





> Ճիշտա


Եթե նկատում ես,  ես ոչինչ չեմ առանձնացրել, մանրացրել... 

Ընդհանուր վիճակագրություննա սկզբից մինչև հիմա... 

Իսկ խաղերը արդյունքները դրել եմ նրա համար որ ինչոր մեկի մոտ կասկած չմնա ինֆորմացայի ճիշության մեջ...

----------


## Լեո

> 1943թ. երկրում խաղաղություն չի եղել, ու ըտենց բարենպաստ պայմաններ չի եղել, ոնց որ ներկայացնում էս Լեո ջան, այդ թվին երկրորդ համաշխարային պատերազմը արդեն սկսված ա եղել:


Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արմենիա-ով ինչքան գիտեմ իսպանիան ա գնում իսկ
> OPT -ով ել են մեկմեկ իրանց առաջնությունը ցույց տալիս


Արդեն չէ... ՕՌՏն չգիտեմ

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե նկատում ես,  ես ոչինչ չեմ առանձնացրել, մանրացրել... 
> 
> Ընդհանուր վիճակագրություննա սկզբից մինչև հիմա... 
> 
> Իսկ խաղերը արդյունքները դրել եմ նրա համար որ ինչոր մեկի մոտ կասկած չմնա ինֆորմացայի ճիշության մեջ...


Ոնցել էդքանը զայլա էս արել ման էս եկել :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնցել էդքանը զայլա էս արել ման էս եկել


Իրականում գուգլում ուղակի գրում ես "real barcelona since 1902"  :Cool:

----------

Vaho (18.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Արդեն չէ... ՕՌՏն չգիտեմ


Երեվանում կաբելային Հ.Ս չկա՞, դրանցով պետքա որ ցւյց տան

----------


## Vaho

> Իրականում գուգլում ուղակի գրում ես "real barcelona since 1902"


Սամվել ջան ես ինտեռնետում դեռ եդքան զարգացած չեմ :Blush: 
ակումբում ել շատ բաներ կան որ չգիտեմ ոնց անեմ:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեվանում կաբելային Հ.Ս չկա՞, դրանցով պետքա որ ցւյց տան


Կա, Բայց մեր տանը չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Կա, Բայց մեր տանը չկա


Մեր մոտ ել նոր են բացել էս երկու օրը քաշելու եմ, ու գնաց :Zagar: , սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ

----------


## Լեո

> Մեր մոտ ել նոր են բացել էս երկու օրը քաշելու եմ, ու գնաց, սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ


Զգույշ մնա, կինդ չորոշի բաժանվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Զգույշ մնա, կինդ չորոշի բաժանվել


Էտ մասին մտացածա արդեն, 
ու նաս դվե տելիկա

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ մասին մտացածա արդեն, 
> ու նաս դվե տելիկա


Այ ախպեր, հարցը տելիկը չէ, հարցը ուշադրությունն ա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հարայ Հարա՜յ 
> 
> Ա դե ... հիմա որ չենք ընգնի մանրանաք.. Լա Լիգայում առանձին նայենք, Գավաթում առանձին նայենք.. ՉԼ-ում առանձին նայենք...
> 
> Տենց որ լինի Պետքա հատ Հատ Ֆրանկոյի հերոսության ժամանակ եղած խաղերը հանենք...
> 
> + Կլասիկոն կլասիկոյա անկախ նրանից գավաթումա, ընկերականա, Լա Լիգայումա, թե ՉԼում...


տվածս հղումը տեսար? վերնագիրը El Classico ու տակը հենց են թվերնա գրած որը ես եմ տեղադրել, ու հիմնականում Կլասիկոյի ստատիստիկան բերելուց հենց ետ թվերն են վկայակոչում, ոչ թե ընկերական խաղերը 1900-ականների

----------


## Vaho

> Այ ախպեր, հարցը տելիկը չէ, հարցը ուշադրությունն ա


Լռիվ լավա :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> տվածս հղումը տեսար? վերնագիրը El Classico ու տակը հենց են թվերնա գրած որը ես եմ տեղադրել, ու հիմնականում Կլասիկոյի ստատիստիկան բերելուց հենց ետ թվերն են վկայակոչում, ոչ թե ընկերական խաղերը 1900-ականների


Դե լավ ախպեր դե որ տենց ես ուզում արի տենց նայենք.. բայց արդար նայենք  :Smile: 




> *
> Франси́ско Паули́но Эрменехи́льдо Тео́дуло Фра́нко Баамо́нде (исп. Francisco Paulino Hermenegildo Teódulo Franco Bahamonde, 4 декабря 1892, Ферроль, Испания — 20 ноября 1975, Мадрид, Испания) — правитель и диктатор Испании с 1939 до своей смерти в 1975, одновременно до 08.06.1973 председатель совета министров, генералиссимус. Также известен под титулом Кауди́льо (исп. Caudillo de España por la gracia de Dios — Предводитель Испании милостью Божьей).*




```
Year		Real		Barca	Barca	Real
1975-1976		0		2		2		1
1976-1977		1		1		3		1
1977-1978		4		0		2		3
1978-1979		3		1		2		0
1979-1980		3		2		0		2
1980-1981		3		0		2		1
1981-1982		3		1		3		1
1982-1983		0		2		2		1
1983-1984		2		1		1		2
1984-1985		0		3		3		2
1985-1986		3		1		2		0
1987-1988		2		1		2		0
1988-1989		3		2		0		0
1989-1990		3		2		3		1
1990-1991		1		0		2		1
1991-1992		1		1		1		1
1992-1993		2		1		2		1
1993-1994		0		1		5		0
1994-1995		5		0		1		0
1995-1996		1		1		3		0
1996-1997		2		0		1		0
1997-1998		2		3		3		0
1998-1999		2		2		3		0
1999-2000		3		0		2		2
2000-2001		2		2		2		0
2001-2002		2		0		1		1
2002-2003		1		1		0		0
2003-2004		1		2		1		2
2004-2005		4		2		3		0
2005-2006		0		3		1		1
2006-2007		2		0		3		3
2007-2008		4		1		0		1
2008-2009		2		6		2		0
```

Լա Լիգայում Ֆրանկոյի Ռեժիմից հետո. 

*Ռեալի Հաղթանակ՝ 24
Բարսայի հաղթանակ՝ 29
Ոչ ոքի՝ 13
*

----------

xaladilnick (15.09.2009), Լեո (18.05.2009), Մարկիզ (18.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ջա՜՜ն, Վրո ջան: Հլը 6:2-ը ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի, բայց 11:1-ը լրվ կայֆավատ ա
> Բա շուտ *գտ*նեիր այ ախպեր:
> Համ էլ էտ վախ Պույոլին բանակ էին տարել, Էտօօն դեռ չէր ծնվել


Էականը գիտե՞ք որն ա: Այն, որ մեր սիրելի թիմը մեր աչքի առաջ 6-2 հաշվով վրաերթ արեց (ծվեն-ծվեն արեց, պատառոտեց, հոշոտեց, մորթոտեց, լացացրեց, ցբխեց, սատկըցրեց և այլն) քո սիրելի թիմին իր իսկ մարզադաշտում քո աչքի առաջ…

Թե չէ՝ 11-1, 1943 թիվ՜՜, է՜հ, թող Ստալինն ձյաձյան, Չերչիլ պապին գլուխ գովան, որ իրենք տեսել են, եթե իհարկե, ազատ ժամանակ են ունեցել գնալ Իսպանիա ու դիտել…

----------

Լեո (15.09.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Էականը գիտե՞ք որն ա: Այն, որ մեր սիրելի թիմը մեր աչքի առաջ 6-2 հաշվով վրաերթ արեց (ծվեն-ծվեն արեց, պատառոտեց, հոշոտեց, մորթոտեց, լացացրեց, ցբխեց, սատկըցրեց և այլն) քո սիրելի թիմին իր իսկ մարզադաշտում քո աչքի առաջ…
> 
> Թե չէ՝ 11-1, 1943 թիվ՜՜, է՜հ, թող Ստալինն ձյաձյան, Չերչիլ պապին գլուխ գովան, որ իրենք տեսել են, եթե իհարկե, ազատ ժամանակ են ունեցել գնալ Իսպանիա ու դիտել…


Հլը մեր աչքի առաջ շատ բաներ են տեղի ունենալու, ու բոլորսել կտեսնենք, իսկ էտ անցյալից մեջ բերածը ապացույցն էր այն ձեր ասածին, որ ասում էիք երբեք Ռեալը խոշոր հաշվով չի հաղթել բարսելոնին, էտքան բան :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հլը մեր աչքի առաջ շատ բաներ են տեղի ունենալու, ու բոլորսել կտեսնենք, իսկ էտ անցյալից մեջ բերածը ապացույցն էր այն ձեր ասածին, որ ասում էիք երբեք Ռեալը խոշոր հաշվով չի հաղթել բարսելոնին, էտքան բան


Էհ, տեսնենք, Վահո ջան… :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Լա Լիգայում Ֆրանկոյի Ռեժիմից հետո.


Ֆրանկոյի ռեժիմի ժամանակ Բարսան 8 անգամ Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոնա դառել, եթե ամեն ինչ քո նարկայացրածի չափ լիներ հաստատ ոչ մի անգամ չէին թողի չեմպիոն դառնալ
համաձայն եմ եղելա ժամանակահատված որ ուժեղ ճնշումա եղել Ֆռանկոյի կողմից, բայց ոչ ամբողջ նրա կառավարման շրջանում

----------


## Սամվել

> Ֆրանկոյի ռեժիմի ժամանակ Բարսան 8 անգամ Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոնա դառել, եթե ամեն ինչ քո նարկայացրածի չափ լիներ հաստատ ոչ մի անգամ չէին թողի չեմպիոն դառնալ
> համաձայն եմ եղելա ժամանակահատված որ ուժեղ ճնշումա եղել Ֆռանկոյի կողմից, բայց ոչ ամբողջ նրա կառավարման շրջանում


Դե հա կարողա բիձեն որ մեծացելա էլ զահլա չի արել.. բայց դե փաստը մնումա փաստ  :Smile:  

Տենց կոնկրետ չգիտեմ էլի երբա բիձեն իրա հետաքրքրությունը կորցրել ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող մոռացեք Ֆրանկոյին  :Angry2:  Ինքը ֆուտբոլիստ չի եղել  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (13.09.2009), REAL_ist (18.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Դեեե ժողովուրդ ջան աղյուսակը սկսում է ձևավորվել իրա լրիվ ինտրիգայով.... Թեմանել նորից ակտուալանում է....
1. Բարսելոնա  5-0
2. Ռեալ              6-2

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դեեե ժողովուրդ ջան աղյուսակը սկսում է ձևավորվել իրա լրիվ ինտրիգայով.... Թեմանել նորից ակտուալանում է....
> 1. Բարսելոնա  5-0
> 2. Ռեալ              6-2


Այս թեման նույնիսկ ամառային արձակուրդի ժամանակ է եռում  :Jpit:   :Wink: 
Դեռևս հավասար ընթանում են, տեսնենք՝ ում նյարդերը առաջինը տեղի կտան :Think:

----------


## GevSky

> Այս թեման նույնիսկ ամառային արձակուրդի ժամանակ է եռում
> Դեռևս հավասար ընթանում են, տեսնենք՝ ում նյարդերը առաջինը տեղի կտան


Հա հավասար են բայց գնդակների տարբերությամբ բարսան 1 տեղումա.. դա էական չի իհարկե, բայց դրական էներգիա և վստահություն է ներշնչում թիմին որոշ չափով :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա հավասար են բայց գնդակների տարբերությամբ բարսան 1 տեղումա.. դա էական չի իհարկե, բայց դրական էներգիա և վստահություն է ներշնչում թիմին որոշ չափով


Մեկը հարցնող լինի, թե դու ինչ գիտես, թե ինչ ա ներշնչում :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Իմանալու համար գոյություն ունի տրամաբանություն :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմանալու համար գոյություն ունի տրամաբանություն


Տրամաաբնությունը իմանալու համար չի, տրամաբանությունը հասկանալու համար ա: Իմանալու համար տեսնել, լսել, զգալ ա պետք :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Տրամաաբնությունը իմանալու համար չի, տրամաբանությունը հասկանալու համար ա: Իմանալու համար տեսնել, լսել, զգալ ա պետք


Տեսնում ես, զգում ես, լսում ես, որի արդյունքում ստացացդ ինֆորմացիան մշակում ես, որպեսզի մոտավոր իմանաս հետագա ընթացքը... դա կոչվում է տրամաբանություն... իմ դեպքում այդ բոլորը եղել է :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տեսնում ես, զգում ես, լսում ես, որի արդյունքում ստացացդ ինֆորմացիան մշակում ես, որպեսզի մոտավոր իմանաս հետագա ընթացքը... դա կոչվում է տրամաբանություն... իմ դեպքում այդ բոլորը եղել է


Տենց չի, իմանալը ստույգություն ա ենթադրում, եթե մոտավորապես է, դա արդեն իմանալ չի, այլ ենթադրել ա:
Արդեն շեղվում ենք ու կարող ա արժանի զգուշացում ստանանք :Wink: 

 Թեմային վերադառնալով՝ կարծում եմ հոգեբանական վիճակը 1 գոլի տարբերությամբ չի կարող պայմանավորված լինել, այլ թիմի ցույց տված խաղով, իր հերթին էլ թիմի ցույց տված խաղը պայմանավորված է հոգեբանական վիճակով: Ստեղից հարց ա ծագում՝ հավն ա սկզբից եղել, թե ձուն :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով հույս ունեմ, որ վաղը ինտերը նենց խոշոր հաշվով չի հաղթի բարսային, որ խեղճերը մինչեւ կլասիկո չվերականգնվեն հոգեբանորեն:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հարցը գոլը չի, այլ այն, որ, երբ առաջի տեղում ես պատասխանատվությունը մեծ է, ոչ թե մեկի հետևից ես ընկած, այլ աշխատում ես պահել քո տեղը :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարցը գոլը չի, այլ այն, որ, երբ առաջի տեղում ես պատասխանատվությունը մեծ է, ոչ թե մեկի հետևից ես ընկած, այլ աշխատում ես պահել քո տեղը


Գեւ ջան նենց բաներ ես ասում... նոր ա սեզոնը սկսել, ինչ առաջին տեղ, ինչ բան: Քո կարծիքով հիմա Ռեալը վի՞զ ա դնելու խոշոր կրի, որ գնդակներով առաջ անցնի, որ իրան վստահ զգա :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> Հարցը գոլը չի, այլ այն, որ, երբ առաջի տեղում ես պատասխանատվությունը մեծ է, ոչ թե մեկի հետևից ես ընկած, այլ աշխատում ես պահել քո տեղը


Գև ջան, անցած մրցաշրջանում առաջին երկու խաղից հետո մենք ընդամենը 1 միավոր ունեինք (ընդամենը 1 խփած գնդակ) ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակի միջնամասոում էինք գտնվում, բայց դա չխանգարեց, որպեսզի ֆուտբոլիստները պահպանեն պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումը և ձգտեն ոչ թե պահպանել իրենց տեղը, այլ շրջանցեն մյուս թիմերին  :Smile:  
Կարծում եմ դեռ շուտ ա էս կարգի խոսակցություններ վարելը  :Wink:

----------

h.s. (16.09.2009), Yellow Raven (16.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (16.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քիչ վերլուծություն այս մրցաշրջանի հնարավորությունների մասին.

Ռեալ Մադրիդի կազմը


------------------Կասիլյաս
Ռամոս----Պեպե---Ալբիոլ—Մարսելո
-------------------Լասս
------Չ.Ալոնսո---------Կակա
Ռոնալդու----Ռաուլ-----Բենզեմա
_________________________________________


Բարսելոնայի կազմը

--------------1 – Վալդես                                   
2 – Ալվեշ  3 – Պիկե  5 – Պույոլ 19 - Մաքսվել
 ---------------24 – Յա Յա Տուրե
------------ 6 – Չավի------------ 8 - Ինեստա
10 – Մեսսի    9 – Իբրահիմովիչ     14 - Անրի

----------

Davo'o (30.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Գնահատենք 10  բալանոց համակարգում 

_Դարպասապահներ և պաշտպաններ_

*Կասիլյաս*` կհամարվեր աշխարհում լավագույնը, եթե չգոռոզանար ԵԱ հաղթելուց հետո, բայց ամեն դեպքում հավաքականի ավագն է  եւ հիմնական դարպասապահը, ուր տեղ չունի նույնիսկ եռյակի մեջ Վ.Վալդեսը`զիջելով Ռեալի մեկ այլ սան  Դիեգո Լոպեսին-9
*Վալդես* `մի քանի առումներով զիջում է Իկերին , թեև իր ակտիվում ունի գրանցած մի քանի հրաշալի հանդիպումներ, այդ թվում նաև ՉԼ  08-09  ֆինալը-7
*Ռամոս*` նույն վիճակն է, ինչ-որ Կասիլյասի մոտ ԵԱ-ից հետո, ունի իր հինական տեղը հավաքականում ,բայց նման տեմպի դեպքում Ռեալում ևս իր տեղը կզիջի Արբելոային-7
*Ալվեշ*`անկասկած իր դիրքում լավագույնը աշխարհում , գերազանցում է նույնիս Մայկոնին իր տեխնիկայով և արագությամբ-10
*Պեպե*`չնայած նրա համար վճարված հսկայական գումարին ,իր կայուն խաղով փոխահտուցեց այն և համարվում է Ռեալի պաշտպանության հիմնասյունը-9
*Պույոլ*`Բարսելոնայի իկոնան ու հոգին , անձնվեր ֆուտբոլիստ ,ով դաշտում կապտանռնագույն գույնի համար պատրաստ է մարտիրոսանալ ,աշխարում լավագույններից մեկը –10
*Ալբիոլ*`դեռևս իրեն չի ցուցադրել ողջ հմայքով , իսկ սպասելիքները շատ են Մադրիդում , հավաքականում  Պիկեին զիջած դիրքը ` ի շնորհիվ Ռեալի, հնարավոր է հետ բերի-8
*Պիկե*` Մանչեսթերի փոխարինողից, իր աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ, վերածվեց հավաքականի  և  Բարսելոնայի հիմնական պաշտպանի ,կետրոնական պաշտպանի իդեալական տվյալներով-9
*Մարսելո- Դրենտ*` Այս երկու երիտասարդները անզիջում կպայքարեն ձախ թևի համար , երկուսն էլ ապահովագրված չեն ,բայց իրենց արագության շնորհիվ `ի վճակի են փակել իրենց եզրը-7
*Մաքսվել-Աբիդալ*` Նույնն վիճակն է, ինչ-որ Ռեալում , թեև Աբիդալը ավելի  փորձառու է, բայց  Մաքսվելի համար մոտ 5 միլիոնն էլ վճարված չէ նստարան փայլեցնել համար,սպասվում է անզիջում պայքար նրանց մեջ ևս - -- Այս դիրքը հավանաբար ամենաթույլ օղակն է երկու ակումբների համար-7

Ռեալ Մադրիդ`40
Բարսելոնա`43

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2009), Davo'o (30.09.2009), h.s. (30.09.2009), REAL_ist (30.09.2009), Yellow Raven (30.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Կիսապաշտպաններ և հարձակվողներ

*Լասսանա  Դիարա*`Ռեալի գլխավոր հույսերից մեկը, շատ կարևոր դետալ նրա մեխանիզմում,պետք է, որ այս մրցաշրջանը անցկացնի հիմնական կազմում,համարում եմ աշխարհում լավագույն հենակետայինը-10
*Յա Յա Տուրե*`թեև խաղում է  հենակետայինի դիրքում , բայց կոռեկտ է պայքարում,իսկ ՉԼ-ի ֆինալում ապցուցեց իր ունիվերսալություն`հանդես գալով պաշտպանի դերում , լավագույն կողմերից  է հեռահար հարվածները և օդային պայքարը-8
*Չավի Ալոնսո*` բարձրակարգ կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպան ,եկավ  Մադրիդ ավելի մոբիլիզացնելու կենտրոնը և Լասսի հետ կազմելու մոնալիտ կենտրոն , օժտված է աստվածային հեռահար հարվածներով , կարողանում է ասիստենտություն անել հարձակվողներին-9
*Չավի*`իր դիրքում լավագույնը-10
*Կակա`*ամենաճչացող, վառ աստղերից մեկը աշխարհում ,մաեստրո Զիզուի հետնորդը Մադրիդում,ի տարբերություն մեծն ֆրանսիացու`ավելի արագաշարժ է,և հանդիսանում է Ռեալի գլխավոր չիպը-10
*Ինիեստա*`անցած մրցաշրջանի  պատմություն կերտողներից մեկը,խաղում է կենտրոնում և ավելի աջ, խոյահարում է ցանկացած պաշտպանություն,գնդակը ասես, նրա ոտքից թելով կապված լինի,մանկան դեմքով, բայց գերեզմանափոր… Չելսին վկա-9

Ռեալ Մադրիդ-29
Բարսելոնա-27


Ահա այստեղ է երկու տիտանների ծանր հրետանին.
*Ռոնալդու*`անշուշտ աշխարհու կա միայն մեկ այլընտրանք նրան `Մեսին ,բայց նրա համեմատ ունի թույլ և ուժեղ կողմեր`կարողանում է օդում հաղթող դուրս գալ , լավ իրացնում է տուգանայիններ և 11 մետրանոցներ, արագաշարժ է ,ընդունակ է միայնակ հաղթել մի ամբողջ թիմի,իսկ դրիբլինգը ֆանտաստիկ-10
*Մեսսի*`ներկա դրությամբ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը,բայց նա այդ տիտղոսին արժանանալու է թիմային հաղթանակնների շնորհիվ ,քանի որ Ռոնալդոն ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչում հաղթելով Մեսսիի թիմին ,ինքը կտիրանար այդ դափնիներին.Ունի գերազնաց, ֆանտաստիկ դրիբլինգ արագության հետ մեկտեղ, բայց մի քանի ասպեկներում ,ինչպես վեը նշեցի ,զիջում է անձնական առավելություններով Ռոնալդուին.-10
*Բենզեմա*` խոստումնալից հարձակվող, պատկանում է տարան տիպին , բայց իր երիտասարդության շնորհիվ արագաշարժ է,նման է ալմաստի , մշակվելոց հետո կվերածվի ադամանդի , եւ ով գիտի, միգուցե հավասարվի իր կուռքին` բրազիլացի Ռոնալդոին-9
*Անրի*`Իմ սիրելի հարձակվողներից, որին հատուկ է գոլ խփելու յուրահատուկ ոճը`գլորած, բայց արդեն խամրում է նրան պայծառ աստղը ,և անցած մրցաշրջանը միգուցե վերջին շողերն էին այդ փայլի-8
*Ռաուլ*`երևի գրելու ոչինչ չկա նրա մասին , հազար ափսոս ,որ հնարավոր չէ նրան տեսնել նորից երիտասարդ, Ֆերարիյի արագությամբ, բայց նրա փորձը ՉԼ-ում անգնահատելի կլինի տասներորդ գավաթի համար-7
Ի*բրահիմովիչ*`պատահական չէ այն կարծիքը, որ ՉԼ-ն նրա համար չէ, բայց յուրաքանչյուր սեզոնում իր ակտիվում կգրանցի  25-30 գոլ.Նորից տարան տիպի հարձակվող , բայց յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ երանի կտա , նրա նման կրունկով խաղալ, ուղակի էսթետ գոլերի վարպետ-9
Ռեալ Մադրիդ-26
Բարսելոնա-27

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2009), Davo'o (30.09.2009), h.s. (30.09.2009), REAL_ist (30.09.2009), Yellow Raven (30.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Փոխարինողներ

Ռեալի առավելությունը ուղղակի անասելի է Բարսելոնի նկատմամաբ
Ռեալ Մադրիդ -10
Բարսելոնա-7

*---------------------Դուդեկ
Արբելոա----Մեցելդեր---Գարայ----Դրենտե
---------------------Գագո
Գռաներո----------Գուտի-----Վան Դ. Վարտ
-----------Հիգուային-------ՌՎՆ

Դիարա*



*----------------------------13 - Պինտո
21 – Չիգրինսկի-18 – Գ.Միլիտո ---4 - Մարկես------22 - Աբիդալ
-----------------------------16 –Բուսկետս
----35- Ժոֆրեն-----15 – Կեյտա---28 - Ջոնաթան-----17 – Պեդրո
-------------------------11 – Բոյան Կրկիչ

32 - Ֆոնտաս
33 – Մունյես*


Խաղակցվածություն 

իսկ ահա այս  ասպարեզում , ոչ միայն Ռեալը ,այլև Արսենալը կամ մեկ այլ ակումբ չի կարող մրցել կատալոնացիների հետ.

Ռեալ Մադրիդ-6
Բարսելոնա-10

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2009), Davo'o (30.09.2009), h.s. (30.09.2009), REAL_ist (30.09.2009), Yellow Raven (30.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պետրոս ջան դզեց  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (30.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

բոլոր կետերի հետ համաձայն եմ, բացառությամբ Ռամոսի գնահատականի :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2009), Amourchik (30.09.2009), Legolas (30.09.2009), Սերխիո (30.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրես Պետրոս ջան, համարյա նույն գնահատականն էլ իմ մոտա :Smile: 
Մենակ թե ես Լասսին 10 չէի տա :Wink:

----------

h.s. (30.09.2009), Լեո (30.09.2009), Սերխիո (30.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Վերլուծությունդ շատ լավն էր, բայց Վահիկի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ Լասսը 10-ի  չի: 

Մեկ էլ Մեսսին ի տարբերություն Ռոնալդուի դերասանական ոչ մի բան չունի ու պայքարումա մինչև վերջ :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (30.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> բոլոր կետերի հետ համաձայն եմ, բացառությամբ Ռամոսի գնահատականի


երբեք չէի մտածի, որ իրեն այսքան շուտ կհանեն հիմնական կազմից :Sad: , այն էլ իրեն փոխարինող կտեսնեն հանձինս Արբելոայի, ես այս խաղացողի դեմ բացարձակ ոչինչ չունեմ, ընդհակառակը լավն ա, բայց ինչու՞ էր պետք Ռամոսի դերը այդքան փոքրացնել այս թիմում, իսկ մնացած բաների հետ համաձայն եմ, իսկապես :Smile:

----------

Legolas (30.09.2009), Սերխիո (30.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> բոլոր կետերի հետ համաձայն եմ, բացառությամբ Ռամոսի գնահատականի


գիտես ,Վահան ջան , անձնական հակակրանք չկա, նիկս վկա :Wink:  ուղղակի փորձել եմ օբյեկտիվ լինեմ :Smile:

----------

h.s. (30.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Գիտեմ, գիտեմ, ուղղակի հաստատ Մարսելո-Դրենտե զույգի մակարդակի խաղ չի ցույց տալիս ու չկա չկա Ալբիոլին հաստատ չի զիջում նույնիսկ իրա ոչ այնքան լավ մարզավիճակում :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Նոյեմբերի 29-ին, 22:00. Այրե՛նք «Նոու Կամպը»: :Blush: 
*Հա ինչ էի ասում, ժողովուրդ, բոլոր էս կարգի գրառումները էս թեմայում:*

----------

Ambrosine (25.11.2009), Davo'o (26.11.2009), erewanski (26.11.2009), Ungrateful (25.11.2009), Մանուլ (26.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կանխատեսում`

Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ 2-1

Իբրահիմովիչ, Կեյտա- Բենզեմա
 :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Կանխատեսում`
> 
> Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ 2-1
> 
> Իբրահիմովիչ, *Կեյտա*- Բենզեմա


Կարողա՞ պատահմամբ լավագույն ռմբարկու դառնա :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

մի կանխատեսում էլ ես անեմ
Բարսելոնա 1-3 Ռեալ
 Իբրա                     Ռոնալդու 
                                 Կակա
                                 Ռոնալդու

----------


## Լեո

> մի կանխատեսում էլ ես անեմ
> Բարսելոնա 1-3 Ռեալ
>  Իբրա                     Ռոնալդու 
>                                  Կակա
>                                  Ռոնալդու


Աբեր, դու ֆուտբոլից հեռու ես 

Հ.Գ. Կատակ էր, չնեղանաս  :Wink:

----------

Arman_I (26.11.2009), h.s. (27.11.2009), Yellow Raven (27.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Պիկե. <<Եթե մենք ցույց տանք մեր խաղը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհաղթենք Ռեալին>>*
> 
> <<Ես հավատում եմ իմ թիմին: Մենք տրամադրված ենք բացառապես հարձակման, ում հետ էլ որ խաղանք: Եթե մենք ցույց տանք մեր խաղը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհաղթենք: Մենք հիանալի մարզավիճակում ենք:
> Ես ցանկանում եմ հաղթել, և ինձ միևնույն է, եթե անգամ դա անենք մինիմալ հաշվով՝ խաղի վերջին րոպեին: Գլխավորը հաղթանակն է>>:


Է, եթե Ռեալն էլ իր խաղը ցույց տա, բոլոր ակումբները միասին պիտի որոշեն ու դադարեցնեն իրենց գործունեությունը...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Է, եթե Ռեալն էլ իր խաղը ցույց տա, բոլոր ակումբները միասին պիտի որոշեն ու դադարեցնեն իրենց գործունեությունը...


ուրա չենք տեսնում :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ուրա չենք տեսնում


<<Եթե>>-ն էլ չեք տեսնու՞մ :Think:

----------


## erewanski

> Աբեր, դու ֆուտբոլից հեռու ես 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կատակ էր, չնեղանաս


 :Smile:   խաղը կգա կտեսնենք

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Է, եթե Ռեալն էլ իր խաղը ցույց տա, բոլոր ակումբները միասին պիտի որոշեն ու դադարեցնեն իրենց գործունեությունը...





> <<Եթե>>-ն էլ չեք տեսնու՞մ


եթե էտպես լինի, մենք էլ կարող ենք ասել եթե Բարսելոնն իր խաղը ցույց տա ...........

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե էտպես լինի, մենք էլ կարող ենք ասել եթե Բարսելոնն իր խաղը ցույց տա ...........


Բա Պիկեն հենց էդպես էլ ասում ա: Մեջբերածս չկարդացի՞ր:

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞վ ա համաձայն, որ կհաղթի ուժեղագույնը  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> Ո՞վ ա համաձայն, որ կհաղթի ուժեղագույնը


Այսինքն Ռեալը? :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը կարող ա չմասնակցի խաղին՝ վնասվածքի պատճառով:
Հենց հիմա էլ ինչքան հասկացա մամլո ասուլիս ա, Ռաուլն ա խոսում :Smile:

----------

erewanski (26.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ոչ մեկին չեմ երկրպագում, բայց կարծում եմ Բարսելոնը կհաղթի:

----------

h.s. (27.11.2009), Yellow Raven (27.11.2009), Լեո (26.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ուժեղագույնը մրցաշրջանի վերջում կերևա :Smile:

----------

erewanski (26.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ուժեղագույնը մրցաշրջանի վերջում կերևա


Ես նկատի ունեի ուժեղագույնը տվյալ պահին, չնայած էդ էլ խիստ հարաբերական կլինի  :Smile: 

Իսկ ուժեղագույնը երևի թե երբեք էլ չի երևա  :Wink:

----------

Legolas (27.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ թվումա ուժեղագույնը որոշելուց մրցաշրջանի կտրվածքով ճիշտ կլինի գնահատել, մասնավորապես երկու կլասիկոների արդյունքում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա Պիկեն հենց էդպես էլ ասում ա: Մեջբերածս չկարդացի՞ր:


չէ չեմ կարդացել

----------


## Gayl

Էս խզիկ-մզիկ իսպանացի սուդիաների պատճառով իսպանական առաջնությունն էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում,բայց էս երկուսի խաղը միշտ էլ լինումա նայել,մենակ թե սուդիան համը չհանի թող մի քիչ անգլիական մտածի,ճիշտա խաղը կարմիրների դաշտումա,որը իհարկե մեծ առավելությունա,բայց ինձ թվումա Ռեալը կամ կհաղթի կամ էլ գոնե հավասար կխաղա չեմ կարծում որ կկրվի,Ռեալիստների կլասը էս տարի բարձրացելա:

----------


## h.s.

> Էս խզիկ-մզիկ իսպանացի սուդիաների պատճառով իսպանական առաջնությունն էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում,բայց էս երկուսի խաղը միշտ էլ լինումա նայել,մենակ թե սուդիան համը չհանի թող մի քիչ անգլիական մտածի,ճիշտա խաղը կարմիրների դաշտումա,որը իհարկե մեծ առավելությունա,բայց ինձ թվումա Ռեալը կամ կհաղթի կամ էլ գոնե հավասար կխաղա չեմ կարծում որ կկրվի,*Ռեալիստների կլասը էս տարի բարձրացելա:*


Բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան Բարսայիննա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Է, եթե Ռեալն էլ իր խաղը ցույց տա, բոլոր ակումբները միասին պիտի որոշեն ու դադարեցնեն իրենց գործունեությունը...


Բայց եկեք հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ կան եթե-ներ, որոնք հաճախակի են իրականանում ու կան եթե-ներ, որոնք պրակտիկորեն գրեթե անհնար է , որ իրականան :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան Բարսայիննա


Հնարավորա,բայց այս տարի կարծիքս այլ է,անցյալ տարի Բարսան էր ուժեղ,բայց այս տարի մի տեսակ խաղը մեկ-մեկ ա նորմալ ստացվում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ուժեղագույնը երևի թե երբեք էլ չի երևա


Ամեն մեկիս համար ուժեղագույնը մեկն ա: Երբեք էլ չենք ընդունի, որ հակառակորդը ավելի ուժեղ է :Smile: :

----------


## Լեո

Հա՜յ թե բռնեցիր  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

երևի թե 2:1... նման պաշտպանությամբ թիմերում, հաստատ գոլեր են լինելու

----------


## Լեո

*Տեսնես կհասցնի՞ հեռացնել գնդակը*  :Sad: 

*
Էլի խեղճ Կանավարոն*  :Cry:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Կաս, հերիք ա բաց թողես*  :Cray: 

*
Անարդար ա, ոտքերի արանքով չի հաշվվում*  :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Ձեքով ողջույն. «Պռիվետ Մեսսի ջան: Ո՞նց ես ախպերս»...*  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Պա~հ, ձեր Վարդգեսի տաղանդով հիացեք:

----------


## Լեո

*«Չխփե՛ս, չխփե՛ս, ախպոր պես, չխփե՛ս»...*  :Sad:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Ա դե ե՞րբ ա էս խաղը վերջանալու, հոգիս ազատվի»...*  :Cry:

----------

Nareco (29.11.2009), Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> *«Ա դե ե՞րբ ա էս խաղը վերջանալու, հոգիս ազատվի»...*


Լեո ջան խի ես դրությունը սրում :LOL: 
Հեսա Վալդես խայտառակություններն են դնելու

----------


## Լեո

*«Մեսսի ջան, ախպոր պես հաա՜սի օգնի, ձեռքս չի հասնում»....*  :Shout:   :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ այդ ծանր պահին Ռամոսը աֆրիկյան չա-չա-չա էր պարում  :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Հո՛պ ապե, ընկած տեղը չեն խփում»*  :Cray:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Աաա, Մեսսի եղբայր, տե՛ս ի՜նչ գյոզալական գոլ ստացվեց»*  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Կայնի արա, էսի մեր գնդակն ա»*  :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *«Մեսսի ջան, ախպոր պես հաա՜սի օգնի, ձեռքս չի հասնում»....*  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ այդ ծանր պահին Ռամոսը աֆրիկյան չա-չա-չա էր պարում


Եթե էստեղ Ռամոսը պարում էլ էր, ապա Վարդգեսի կողքին իսան չկար, որ պարեր կամ էլ Ուագադուգուի ավանդական ծեսերից կատարեր. իրա կողքը կանգնելը ամոթ ա:

----------


## Լեո

*«Կաս ջան, ախպերս ներող ցավդ տանեմ, էլ չեմ ցավեցնի քեզ  Գնում եմ Ինտեր*  :Bye: »  :Jpit:

----------

Taurus (29.11.2009), Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Վիվարոն 100 գործակից է սահմանել, որ Կասը այս գնդակը կբռնի*  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լեո ջան խի ես դրությունը սրում
> Հեսա Վալդես խայտառակություններն են դնելու


Մենք մեծահոգի ենք: Կարիք չունենք Կասիլյասին պաշտպանել: Ինքը էն մարդն ա, որ Եվրոպայի գավաթը գլխի վերևում պահեց, այն ժամանակ, երբ Վարդգեսը խոտի որակն էր ստուգում:

----------

Ungrateful (28.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Սուս մնացեք, սուդյան խաբար չլինի; Մենակ ես ու Մեսսին ենք տեսել»*  :Secret:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Արա, այ եզրային սուդյա, չտեսա՞ր, որ Մեսսին խաղից դուրս էր: Ո՞նց թե Ռամոսը փակել էր: Ռամոսը հաշիվ չի՛»*  :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*«Օ մեծն Բարսա, անհնար է չխոնարհվել քո հզորության առջև»*   :This: 


Հ.Գ. Նկարները կթարմացվեն կլասիկոյից հետո

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009), Աբելյան (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Լավ, Վալդեսի նկարներից էլ դնեմ, որ չասեք կողմնապահություն եմ անում  :Smile: 

*Ռաուլ. «Վայ քու, էս ինչ էշություն արեցի, հազիվ մի անգամ շանս ունեի, էն էլ...»*  :Fool:   :Cray: 
*Վալդես. «Ախորժակիդ՝ քացախ»*   :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Արժանիորեն*

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Իմ կանխատեսումը Բարսելոնա 3-0 ՌՄ
Գոլերը` Չավի 39, Աբիդալ 55, Պիկե 79
Հեռացում` Պեպե 

Հ.գ. արխային կարող եք բուքել, BWIN-ի հետ խոսացածա  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մենք մեծահոգի ենք: Կարիք չունենք Կասիլյասին պաշտպանել: Ինքը էն մարդն ա, որ Եվրոպայի գավաթը գլխի վերևում պահեց, այն ժամանակ, երբ Վարդգեսը խոտի որակն էր ստուգում:


հա հիշում եմ, հետո էտ խոտ ստուգող տղեն մեծացավ ու 2  անգամ բարձրացավ էտ օլիմպոսը, իսկ էտ տղեն մնաց Պերեսների ու Կալդերոնների ու իրանց բերած հիմարագույն մարզիչների հետ միասին խոտի որակ ստուգելու:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009), Լեո (29.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Հ.գ. արխային կարող եք բուքել, BWIN-ի հետ խոսացածա


հլը հիշի թե bwin ում շապիկի վրայա գրած....  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա հիշում եմ, հետո էտ խոտ ստուգող տղեն մեծացավ ու 2  անգամ բարձրացավ էտ օլիմպոսը, իսկ էտ տղեն մնաց Պերեսների ու Կալդերոնների ու իրանց բերած հիմարագույն մարզիչների հետ միասին խոտի որակ ստուգելու:


Քո ասածից էլ թեկուզ կարաս հետևցնես, որ ամեն անգամ օլիմպոսին չեն հայտնվում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քո ասածից էլ թեկուզ կարաս հետևցնես, որ ամեն անգամ օլիմպոսին չեն հայտնվում:


Է հա, բայց ավելի լավ ա խոտի որակ ստուգողից գնաս վերև, քան թե հենց դաշտ մնես Ընդեղ լինես, ու իջնես ներքև:  :Smile: 

 Հ.Գ. Էս Ռեալը ոնց որ Հայաստանը լինի տո, մենք 5000 տարվաքաղաքակրթություն բլա բլա(9 գավաթ), Ծովից Ծով Հայաստան (արքան մի օր խմեց մի բան ասեց մնաց արքայական), բայց դե հիմա հայաստանն ուր, էն 300 տարեկան երկրիկներն ուր   :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ներսես, Հայաստանը այնուամենայնիվ մեր հայրենիքն ա, նման նվաստացնող համեմատություն չարժեր անել  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Է հա, բայց ավելի լավ ա խոտի որակ ստուգողից գնաս վերև, քան թե հենց դաշտ մնես Ընդեղ լինես, ու իջնես ներքև: 
> 
>  Հ.Գ. Էս Ռեալը ոնց որ Հայաստանը լինի տո, մենք 5000 տարվաքաղաքակրթություն բլա բլա(9 գավաթ), Ծովից Ծով Հայաստան (արքան մի օր խմեց մի բան ասեց մնաց արքայական), բայց դե հիմա հայաստանն ուր, էն 300 տարեկան երկրիկներն ուր


Սխալ համեմատություն էր :Tongue: 
Հայաստանը Բուրկինա-Ֆասոյին հավասար երկիր ա, գերտերություն չի, իսկ Ռեալը եղել և մնում է գրանդ ակումբ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես, Հայաստանը այնուամենայնիվ մեր հայրենիքն ա, նման նվաստացնող համեմատություն չարժեր անել


Հեսա ասեմ ուրեմն Լեո ջան




> Սխալ համեմատություն էր
> Հայաստանը Բուրկինա-Ֆասոյին հավասար երկիր ա, գերտերություն չի, իսկ Ռեալը եղել և մնում է գրանդ ակումբ:


Ո՞նց թե Բուրկինա-Ֆասոնին հավասար երկիր ա  :Angry2:  Մե՜նք որ հազարամյակների պատմություն ունենք, Մե՜նք որ առաջին քրիստոնյա երկիրն ենք, Մե՜նք որ թատրոն ունեինք, Մ՜ենք որ Ծովից Ծով Հայաստան ունենք, իրանք հլը ծառերի վրա էին:  :Love:

----------

Լեո (29.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հեսա ասեմ ուրեմն Լեո ջան
> 
> 
> 
> Ո՞նց թե Բուրկինա-Ֆասոնին հավասար երկիր ա  Մե՜նք որ հազարամյակների պատմություն ունենք, Մե՜նք որ առաջին քրիստոնյա երկիրն ենք, Մե՜նք որ թատրոն ունեինք, Մ՜ենք որ Ծովից Ծով Հայաստան ունենք, իրանք հլը ծառերի վրա էին:


Դե ֆակտո Հայաստանը Բուրկինա-Ֆասոյին հավասար երկիր ա :Angry2:  Իսկ Ռեալը superpower ա :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Ռեալը superpower ա


Վույ աման, Աստված պահի  :Love:

----------

VisTolog (29.11.2009), Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր, Կիլիկաիայի դաշտում կայանալու է Հերթական սուպերկլասիկոն Barcamania.com-ի ու Realmadrid.am-ի (համանուն ֆորումի և մի քանի լրացուցիչ ֆուտբոլիստների թիմ) միջև:
Սկիզբը 13:30:
Նույնպես այսօր Կամպ Նոու մարզադաշտում կայանալու է Հերթական սուպերկլասիկոն Barcelona-ի ու real M.-ի (համանուն ակումբի և նույնպես մի քանի լրացուցիչ ֆուտբոլիստների հավաքածու) միջև:
սկիզբը 22:00

----------


## Taurus

> Այսօր, Կիլիկաիայի դաշտում կայանալու է Հերթական սուպերկլասիկոն Barcamania.com-ի ու Realmadrid.am-ի (համանուն ֆորումի և մի քանի լրացուցիչ ֆուտբոլիստների թիմ) միջև:
> Սկիզբը 13:30:


 Barca 15:10 Real 
Շատ լավ խաղ էր, վերջին 5 րոպեն դարձավ  :Smile: որոշիչ

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009), Լեո (29.11.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Barca 15:10 Real 
> Շատ լավ խաղ էր, վերջին 5 րոպեն դարձավ որոշիչ


Աբրիք :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Barca 15:10 Real 
> Շատ լավ խաղ էր, վերջին 5 րոպեն դարձավ որոշիչ


Ո՞նց, հինգ րոպեում հինգ հատ գոլ եք խփե՞լ:  :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

> Ո՞նց, հինգ րոպեում հինգ հատ գոլ եք խփե՞լ:


5 րոպեում 4 գոլ, հակագրոհների վրա :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի ժամ մնաց ջախջախմանը :Goblin:  :Goblin:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Clapping:

----------

Մանուլ (29.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ռաուլն էն ինչի՞ հետ ա նկարվել  :Blink:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ռաուլն էն ինչի՞ հետ ա նկարվել


Ոնցոր մեծ առնետի պոչ լինի :LOL: 
Կարողա Ռոնալդույի պոչնա :Xeloq:  :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնցոր մեծ առնետի պոչ լինի
> Կարողա Ռոնալդույի պոչնա


Պոչ չգիտեմ, բայց ես Ռոնալդուի թշերին նմանեցրի  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Կես ժամից տփելու ենք  :Goblin:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաբար եք,Մեսսին ու Իբրան խաղա՞լու են :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Խաբար եք,Մեսսին ու Իբրան խաղա՞լու են


Բայց ինչու՞ չպիտի խաղան  :Shok:  
Մեսսին կարծես թե վնասվածք չունի, իսկ Իբրան արդեն ապաքինվել ա  :Xeloq:  Էնպես որ ոմանց բախտը էսօր չբերեց  :Sad:   :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե էդ դեպքում էսօր երևի Կեյտան չխաղա... Իմ կարծիքով կազմը սենց կլինի՝

---------------Վալդես--------------
--Ալվեշ---Պույոլ---Պիկե----Աբիդալ
-----------------Բուսկետս----------
-------Չավի---------Ինիեստա------
---Մեսսի---Իբրահիմովիչ----Անրի

 :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ կարծիքով կազմը սենց կլինի՝
> 
> ---------------Վալդես--------------
> --Ալվեշ---Պույոլ---Պիկե----Աբիդալ
> -----------------Բուսկետս----------
> -------Չավի---------Ինիեստա------
> ---Մեսսի---Իբրահիմովիչ----Անրի


Օպտիմալ կազմ  :Ok:  
Ես կուզեի, որ Բուսկետսի փոխարեն էսօր Տուրեն լիներ, որովհետև ուժային հենակետայինը կարծում եմ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ Ռեալի դեմ  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Օպտիմալ կազմ  
> Ես կուզեի, որ Բուսկետսի փոխարեն էսօր Տուրեն լիներ, որովհետև ուժային հենակետայինը կարծում եմ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ Ռեալի դեմ


Բայցդե նորա ապաքինվել խոզագրիպից,եսիմ... Չնայած Աբիդալն էլ խոզի գրիպից ապաքինվեց ու 2 օր հետո փայլուն հանդիպում անցկացրեց Ինտերի հետ..Սպասենք Գվարդիոլայի որոշմանը :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Օպտիմալ կազմ  
> Ես կուզեի, որ Բուսկետսի փոխարեն էսօր Տուրեն լիներ, որովհետև ուժային հենակետայինը կարծում եմ ավելի օգտակար կլիներ Ռեալի դեմ


էէէէ. Լեո ջան... չի փրկի....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> էէէէ. Լեո ջան... չի փրկի....


բան չմնաց... 10 րոպե...

----------


## Ungrateful

Տղեքը իրար հետ պաչիկով բարև ունեն:  :Jpit:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ, խաղը որ ալիքով ա ու քանիսին?

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժողովուրդ, խաղը որ ալիքով ա ու քանիսին?


Հենց հիմա ա: Ոնց որ Հայ TV-ով ցույց են տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (29.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*



----------

Լեո (29.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

էլի ամբողջ աշխարհը գմավել ա TV-ին?  :Jpit:  Ոնց ա ընթանում?

----------


## Ungrateful

> էլի ամբողջ աշխարհը գմավել ա TV-ին?  Ոնց ա ընթանում?


Ընտիր, Դայ ջան  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Ընտիր, Դայ ջան


Գոլեր կան?  :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Գոլեր կան?


Դեռ ոչ:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հավասար պայքարա դեռ :Smile: 
Հնարավորա նույնիսկ էսօր գոլեր չտեսնենք :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Հնարավորա նույնիսկ էսօր գոլեր չտեսնենք


Ռեալի՞ կատարմամբ  :Cray:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Գոոոոոոոլ…
 :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Կարմիր քարտ: Խաղը փչացավ  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը փրկվելու լուրջ շանս ունի  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը փրկվելու լուրջ շանս ունի


Որ միամիտ կրի մի հատ լավ նկար կտեղադրեմ,որ կրվի ուրիշ լավ նկար կդնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Որ միամիտ կրի մի հատ լավ նկար կտեղադրեմ,որ կրվի ուրիշ լավ նկար կդնեմ


Բա որ ոչ ոքի լինի?  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա որ ոչ ոքի լինի?


Երկուսինն էլ  կդնեմ

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. Նկարները կթարմացվեն կլասիկոյից հետո


Ինչպես և խոստացել էի  :Smile: 

*Հարվա՜ծ...*


*...և գո՜լ*  :Clapping:

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Legolas (02.12.2009), Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2009), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Լեո նկարները ո՞նց ես տեղադրում մի հատ նկար էլ ես ունեմ:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո նկարները ո՞նց ես տեղադրում մի հատ նկար էլ ես ունեմ:


Պարզապես նկարի հասցեն դիր* [IMG]* թեգերի մեջ: Իմ գրածը որ մեջբերես, կտեսնես ձևը  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (30.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Պարզապես նկարի հասցեն դիր* [IMG]* թեգերի մեջ: Իմ գրածը որ մեջբերես, կտեսնես ձևը


Նկարը կոմպիս մեջա ու չի ստացվում:

----------


## Լեո

> Նկարը կոմպիս մեջա ու չի ստացվում:


Էդ դեպքում պետք ա նկարը ինտերնետում մի ինչ-որ տեղ ափլոադ անես, օրինակ էստեղ  :Wink: 
http://www.tinypic.com/

----------

Gayl (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Նայեք ինչ գտա realmadrid.am-ից :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2009), Armen.181 (17.02.2010), Cesare (12.12.2009), davidus (12.12.2009), Farfalla (12.12.2009), Legolas (12.12.2009), REAL_ist (12.12.2009), Ungrateful (12.12.2009), Vaho (03.04.2010), Ապե Ջան (12.12.2009), Արիացի (12.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2010), Սերխիո (12.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Նայեք ինչ գտա realmadrid.am-ից


ԱԱԱ՜, էս մեր Արսենյոի ստորագրությունն ա :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
բարի գալուստ հայկական մադրիդիզմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բայց վատ չի գիտե՞ք: Մնացել եք նկարների հույսին, իսկ Ռեալը մնացել ա Ռոնալդուի հույսին: Ռոնալդուն էլ մոռացել ա, որ պիտի ֆուտբոլ խաղա: Արդեն մեր առավելությունը հինգ միավոր ա…
http://barcelonians.ucoz.com/

----------

Լեո (21.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

հնարավոր է ականատես լինենք ժամկետից շուտ մեկ այլ  կլասիկոյի :Hands Up: 

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2207841.shtml

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2010), h.s. (03.02.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Yellow Raven (03.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե խաղը կայանա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այն նույն ինտրիգը կունենա, ինչ սովորական կլասիկոներն ունեն: Կարծում եմ՝ էդ դեպքում խաղը կավարտվի ոչ ոքի (շատ գոլերով):

----------


## Սերխիո

4-4 կամ 3-3 մեջն ա, դրա տոտոլը 7.5-ից ա ուզելու:
Զատո մենք էլ  կուրախանանք իրանց արած բարի գործի համար  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.02.2010), Լեո (02.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

«Ռեալ Մադրիդը» մեծ ցանկություն ունի ջախջախել «Բարսելոնային» սեփական հարկի տակ: Սպասվում է, որ ստադիոնը լեփ-լեցուն է լինելու հանդիսականներով, չնայած նրան, որ հանդիպման մուտքի տոսմերը սովորականից մի քանի անգամ թանկ արժեն: Օրինակ «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուի» VIP նստատեղերի տոմսի աժեքն է 2200 եվրո, բայց ավելացնենք, որ այն իր մեջ ներառում է հիանալի տեսարան ստադիոնի առաջին անֆիթատրոնից, անձանական մատուցող և հնարավորություն ներկա գտնվելու Կլասիկոյից հետո «Բեռանաբեու» ստադինում կայանալիք երեք հանդիպումներին անվճար: Ավելացնենք, որ Կլասիկոյից հետո «Ռեալը» սեփական հարկի տակ խաղալու է «Վալենսիայի», «Օսասունայի» և «Ատլետիկի» հետ:
    Նրանք, ովքեր մի քիչ ցնականում են խնայել, ապա ակումբը առաջարկում է նույն սկզբունքով տոսմեր, բայց այս անգամ  1600 եվրո արժողությամբ, բայց այս անգամ ստադիոնի երկրորդ անֆիթատրոնից:
Հեռախոսով տոմսեր կարող են պատվիրել արդեն ապրիլի 5-ից: Ոչ VIP նստատեղերի ամենաթանկ տմոսերի արժեքն է 250 եվրո:  

 աղբյուր` ApetH, © realmadrid.am 2010

----------

Ambrosine (01.04.2010), Vaho (03.04.2010), Yellow Raven (02.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Ուզում եք՞ ասեմ հաշիվը  :Wink:   Ռեալ 2 Բարսելոնա 0  :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

> «Ռեալ Մադրիդը» մեծ ցանկություն ունի ջախջախել «Բարսելոնային» սեփական հարկի տակ: Սպասվում է, որ ստադիոնը լեփ-լեցուն է լինելու հանդիսականներով, չնայած նրան, որ հանդիպման մուտքի տոսմերը սովորականից մի քանի անգամ թանկ արժեն: Օրինակ «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուի» VIP նստատեղերի տոմսի աժեքն է 2200 եվրո, բայց ավելացնենք, որ այն իր մեջ ներառում է հիանալի տեսարան ստադիոնի առաջին անֆիթատրոնից, անձանական մատուցող և հնարավորություն ներկա գտնվելու Կլասիկոյից հետո «Բեռանաբեու» ստադինում կայանալիք երեք հանդիպումներին անվճար: Ավելացնենք, որ Կլասիկոյից հետո «Ռեալը» սեփական հարկի տակ խաղալու է «Վալենսիայի», «Օսասունայի» և «Ատլետիկի» հետ:
>     Նրանք, ովքեր մի քիչ ցնականում են խնայել, ապա ակումբը առաջարկում է նույն սկզբունքով տոսմեր, բայց այս անգամ  1600 եվրո արժողությամբ, բայց այս անգամ ստադիոնի երկրորդ անֆիթատրոնից:
> Հեռախոսով տոմսեր կարող են պատվիրել արդեն ապրիլի 5-ից: Ոչ VIP նստատեղերի ամենաթանկ տմոսերի արժեքն է 250 եվրո:


Իսկ որ Ռեալը պարտվի մարդիկ պետք է գոռա՞ն «ետ տվեք մեր փողերը» :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ որ Ռեալը պարտվի մարդիկ պետք է գոռա՞ն «ետ տվեք մեր փողերը»


ըտեղ նստողները ենքան փող ունեն,որ Մեսիին կառնեն -կծախեն

----------


## Լեո

> ըտեղ նստողները ենքան փող ունեն,որ Մեսիին կառնեն -կծախեն


Իսկ Իգուայինին էլ երևի կարտոֆիլով կփոխանակեն:

----------


## Սերխիո

եթե Իգուայինը մի մի ֆուռ կարտոֆլով փոխանակելու լինեն, ապա մեսսին մի մեշոկ յոնջայի տեղ կեթա...

Հ.գ.
ուզում եմ մի քիչ էս  թեման աշխուժանա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Իգուայինը կարտոֆիլով կփոխանակվի, որովհետև մի կարտոֆիլ էլ ինքն ա  :Smile: 

Էս թեման կաշխուժացնենք հաջորդ շաբաթ, երբ Բարսան ու Ռեալը արդեն խաղացած կլինեն երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի օրերին կայանալիք ՉԼ 1/4 երզափակիչի պատասխան խաղերը  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.04.2010), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Աշխուժացնենք :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> եթե Իգուայինը մի մի ֆուռ կարտոֆլով փոխանակելու լինեն, ապա մեսսին մի մեշոկ յոնջայի տեղ կեթա...
> 
> Հ.գ.
> ուզում եմ մի քիչ էս  թեման աշխուժանա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Դե ուրեմն Իգուայինը գնաց Մարտունու կլուբներից մեկը էն էլ երևի Արմավիր :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական:* *Աստղն էլ եկավ, որ ասի՝ հերիք ա օֆֆտոպեք:*

----------


## Minerva

Ժող, մի հարց: Չգիտեմ` էս թեմայում պատասխանել եք, թե չէ, համենայն դեպս չեմ նկատել:  :Blush:  _Եթե_ առաջնության ավարտին Համ Բարսան, համ Ռեալը հավասար միավորներ ունենան, չեմպիոնությունը ո՞նց ա որոշվում` իրար մեջ անցկացրած խաղերով, թե՞ խփած-բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությամբ:  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող, մի հարց: Չգիտեմ` էս թեմայում պատասխանել եք, թե չէ, համենայն դեպս չեմ նկատել:  _Եթե_ առաջնության ավարտին Համ Բարսան, համ Ռեալը հավասար միավորներ ունենան, չեմպիոնությունը ո՞նց ա որոշվում` իրար մեջ անցկացրած խաղերով, թե՞ խփած-բաց թողած գոլերի տարբերությամբ:


Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով առաջին հերթին հաշվի են առնվում իրար մեջ խաղացած խաղերի արդյունքները :Wink:

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով առաջին հերթին հաշվի են առնվում իրար մեջ խաղացած խաղերի արդյունքները


Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ տենց դեպք եղավ, չէ՞, հավասար միավորներ ունեին երկուսն էլ, բայց չեմպիոն դարձավ Ռեալը:  :Angry2:  Կարծեմ էդ տարի կլասիկոներից մեկում Բարսան պարտվել էր, մյուսում էլ ոչ ոքի էին խաղացել` չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ տենց դեպք եղավ, չէ՞, հավասար միավորներ ունեին երկուսն էլ, բայց չեմպիոն դարձավ Ռեալը:  Կարծեմ էդ տարի կլասիկոներից մեկում Բարսան պարտվել էր, մյուսում էլ ոչ ոքի էին խաղացել` չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում:


Լավ ես հիշում :Smile: 
2006-2007 մրցաշրջանն էր:

----------

Minerva (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Որ Բարսան Արսենալի հետ չնկներ կարողա Բարսելոնի կողմից լինեի :LOL: , բայց հաստատ Ռեալ ու Պ1 ն էլ վրեն,Ռաուլն էլ գոլ ա անելու :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Որ Բարսան Արսենալի հետ չնկներ կարողա Բարսելոնի կողմից լինեի, բայց հաստատ Ռեալ ու Պ1 ն էլ վրեն,Ռաուլն էլ գոլ ա անելու:


Մոռացա ասեմ, որ Աստղի ավատարը սպանում ա, իսկ վաղվանից ավատարիս նկարը Ռոնալդուն ա լինելու, որ տենան ու վախենան :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Բարսա՜, Բարսա՜.... քանի Ռեալը շնչում ա, ես հա Բարսա եմ երկրպագելու կլասիկոյում,,,,

Կարծում եմ կլասիկոյում Բարսայի հաղթանակը արդարացի փոխհատուցում կլինի ՉԼից դուրս մնալու համար :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսա՜, Բարսա՜.... քանի Ռեալը շնչում ա, ես հա Բարսա եմ երկրպագելու կլասիկոյում,,,,


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Համոզված եմ, որ պատճառը Օվեննա :Wink:  հերթը Կակայիննա :LOL: :Ապեր իսպանական ոչ մի ակումբ ֆուտբոլիստ չի սարքում իրանցը պատրաստի ֆուտբոլիստներն են ու կամ փչացնում են կամ էլ մի քիչ օգտագործում հետո են փչացնում :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Համոզված եմ, որ պատճառը Օվեննա հերթը Կակայիննա:Ապեր իսպանական ոչ մի ակումբ ֆուտբոլիստ չի սարքում իրանցը պատրաստի ֆուտբոլիստներն են ու կամ փչացնում են կամ էլ մի քիչ օգտագործում հետո են փչացնում


Չէ, մինչև Օունենն էլ ես Ռեալին ատում էի (էտ ժամանակ մի հետաքրքիր բան ստացվեց, իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստը գնաց իմ ամենաչսիրած ակումբը, լրիվ ինֆակտ էր :LOL: )
ատելու պատճառը իրանց էս քաղաքկանությունն ա, որից ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում հրաժարվե՛լ :Angry2: , անունն էլ ֆուտբոլ են դնում :Angry2: 
իսպանական ակւոմբների առումով համաձայն չեմ, մեկը օրինակ Բարսելոնան լիքը ֆուտբոլիստ ա սարքել.... Մեսսիին Բարսան ա աստղ սարքել, ճիշտ ա ինքը մինչև Բարսան էլ էր ֆուտբոլիստ, բայց աստղ չէր....

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, մինչև Օունենն էլ ես Ռեալին ատում էի (էտ ժամանակ մի հետաքրքիր բան ստացվեց, իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստը գնաց իմ ամենաչսիրած ակումբը, լրիվ ինֆակտ էր)
> ատելու պատճառը իրանց էս քաղաքկանությունն ա, որից ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում հրաժարվե՛լ, անունն էլ ֆուտբոլ են դնում
> իսպանական ակւոմբների առումով համաձայն չեմ, մեկը օրինակ Բարսելոնան լիքը ֆուտբոլիստ ա սարքել.... Մեսսիին Բարսան ա աստղ սարքել, ճիշտ ա ինքը մինչև Բարսան էլ էր ֆուտբոլիստ, բայց աստղ չէր....


Ապեր Մեսսին միայն Բարսայի համար ա ստեղծված, թող մի հատ գնա Իտալիա կամ Անգլիա, չի կարա խաղ ա, կդառնա ճ կլասի խաղացող, եթե Արսենալի հետ խաղը տեսել ես ուրեմն  էտ խաղը քեզ փաստ դու այդ խաղի ժամանակ Մեսսի անունով ֆուտբոլիստ նկատեցի՞ր, դրա համար էլ փոխարինման արժանացրին, ինքը միայն քնքուշ ֆուտբոլա կարողանում խաղա մի երկու հոգու չլի ու խփի, իրան գլխից խփեն ուրիշ ակումբ չի գնա և հետո մինչև Բարսա գալը հոյակապ ֆուտբոլային տվյալներ ա ունեցել ու ցանկացած լավ ակումբ կարող էր Մեսսին հղկեր, հիշու՞մ ես մի հատ Ռոնալդինիոի նման խաղացող կար անունը չեմ կարողանում հիշել, հոյակապ տվյալներ ուներ բայց չկարողացան, իսկ եթե համեմատության կարգով Անգլիական ֆուտբոլում մեծացած ֆուտբոլիստներին համեմատենք Իսպանականի հետ խայտառակ բան կստացվի, հիմա էլ ուզում են ֆաբրեգասին առնեն, ապեր կարողա՞ բարսայից չի գնացել, բա խի չկարողացան աստղ սարքեն ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, էն Հլեբին ու Անրիին տարան սարքին չուլ հիմա էլ սաղ աշխարհը Իբրայի վրայա խժում, բան չեմ ասում Ինիեստա չավի զույգը աշխարհում լավագույնն են, բայց իրանք արդեն ծերանում են, թող Բարսան մտածի ինչ պետք է անի թե չէ վիճակը բուրդ ա:

----------

Armen.181 (06.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ապեր Մեսսին միայն Բարսայի համար ա ստեղծված, թող մի հատ գնա Իտալիա կամ Անգլիա, չի կարա խաղ ա, կդառնա ճ կլասի խաղացող, եթե Արսենալի հետ խաղը տեսել ես ուրեմն  էտ խաղը քեզ փաստ դու այդ խաղի ժամանակ Մեսսի անունով ֆուտբոլիստ նկատեցի՞ր, դրա համար էլ փոխարինման արժանացրին, ինքը միայն քնքուշ ֆուտբոլա կարողանում խաղա մի երկու հոգու չլի ու խփի, իրան գլխից խփեն ուրիշ ակումբ չի գնա և հետո մինչև Բարսա գալը հոյակապ ֆուտբոլային տվյալներ ա ունեցել ու ցանկացած լավ ակումբ կարող էր Մեսսին հղկեր, հիշու՞մ ես մի հատ Ռոնալդինիոի նման խաղացող կար անունը չեմ կարողանում հիշել, հոյակապ տվյալներ ուներ բայց չկարողացան, իսկ եթե համեմատության կարգով *Անգլիական ֆուտբոլում մեծացած ֆուտբոլիստներին համեմատենք Իսպանականի հետ խայտառակ բան կստացվի*, հիմա էլ ուզում են ֆաբրեգասին առնեն, ապեր կարողա՞ բարսայից չի գնացել, բա խի չկարողացան աստղ սարքեն ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, էն Հլեբին ու Անրիին տարան սարքին չուլ հիմա էլ սաղ աշխարհը Իբրայի վրայա խժում, բան չեմ ասում Ինիեստա չավի զույգը աշխարհում լավագույնն են, բայց իրանք արդեն ծերանում են, թող Բարսան մտածի ինչ պետք է անի թե չէ վիճակը բուրդ ա:


Gayl ջան ասեմ որ Անգլիան կերազի ունենա ընենց տաղանդներ, ինչքան Իսպանիան: Մի հատ նայի Իսպանիայի մանկապատանեկան ու երիտասարդական հավաքականները ինչ են անում: Իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլիստներ աճացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ հիմքերի վրայա:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապեր Մեսսին միայն Բարսայի համար ա ստեղծված, թող մի հատ գնա Իտալիա կամ Անգլիա, չի կարա խաղ ա, կդառնա ճ կլասի խաղացող


Օդից վերցրած կանխատեսումներ են: Արսենալի հետ մեկ խաղով ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, վատ խաղեր Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում էլ են եղել :Wink: 
Եթե Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում <<քնքուշ>> ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, էդ ո՞նց Անգլիայից եկած Ռոնալդուն սկսեց ավելի վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, քան Անգլիայում էր խաղում: 
Ու եթե նույնիսկ Իսպանիան մի կողմ դնենք, ՉԼ-ի անցած մրցաշրջանի ռմբարկուն հուսով եմ գիտես ով էր:




> հիմա էլ ուզում են ֆաբրեգասին առնեն, ապեր կարողա՞ բարսայից չի գնացել, բա խի չկարողացան աստղ սարքեն ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, էն Հլեբին ու Անրիին տարան սարքին չուլ հիմա էլ սաղ աշխարհը Իբրայի վրայա խժում


Ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսայում մնալով աստղ կդառնար, թե ոչ: Բարսայի ղեկավարների անհեռատես քայլերից մեկն էր Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառելը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Բարսայում ինքը 0 կլիներ:
Անրին Բարսայում անցած տարի վատ ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի իր մոտ սկսելա տարիքն իրենը ասել: Կարծում եմ ստեղ Բարսան ոչ մի կապ չունի, իսկ Հլեբի պահով՝ ինքը չհարմարվեց Բարսայի ոճին, չնայած դեռ իր շանսն ամբողջությամբ չի կորցրել, մյուս տարի դեռ իրեն կտեսնենք Բարսայում:




> բան չեմ ասում Ինիեստա չավի զույգը աշխարհում լավագույնն են, բայց իրանք արդեն ծերանում են, թող Բարսան մտածի ինչ պետք է անի թե չէ վիճակը բուրդ ա:


Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, Ինիեստան քա՞նի տարեկանա :Think:

----------

h.s. (06.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Գայլ ջան էտ Պույոլը, Չավին որ ծեր են ուրեմն Բարսան չի՞ սարքել, լավ Երիտասարդներ ասեմ բացի Մեսիից, Ինիեստա, Պեդրո, Բոյան, Պիկե, որի բարձր կարգը անգլիական ֆուտբոլը չգնահատեց, ապագա աստղեր՝ Գայ Ասսուլին, դոս Սանթոս, Մունյեսա.... ավելի հեռու ապագա՝ Էրիկ Վարդանյան (հուսով եմ): Շատ Սուբյեկտիվ ես խոսում ինչ ինչ գոնե էտ հարցով Բարսային ոչ մեկ չի կարա բան ասի... Հա իսկ Մեսսիին ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց, քանի որ տղեն հիվանդություն ուներ ու չէին կարա հետը բիզնես անեին մենակ Բարսան էր, որ վստահեց իր բարձրակարգ դպրոցին ու իր մասնագետներին բշիշկներից բռնած վիզ դրեցին Մեսսիին հասցրին էս վիճակին, դե պարզա ուրիշ տեղ 0 կլիներ :Smile:

----------

h.s. (06.04.2010), Minerva (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան ասեմ որ Անգլիան կերազի ունենա ընենց տաղանդներ, ինչքան Իսպանիան: Մի հատ նայի Իսպանիայի մանկապատանեկան ու երիտասարդական հավաքականները ինչ են անում: Իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլիստներ աճացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ հիմքերի վրայա:


Հը՞ :Shok:  արի իսպանիայում մեծացած 10 ֆուտբոլիստների անուններ տուր ես էլ անգլիայում, դարպասապահից մինչև հարձակվող, տեսնենք ու՞մ տասնյակնա հզոր, ապեր էս ի՞նչ ես ասում Ռեալ,Բարսելոն ակումբներում միշտ էլ անգլիականի սաները լցված են եղել, դա էլ հո փաստ ա ինչու՞ եք մոռանում:

----------


## Gayl

> Օդից վերցրած կանխատեսումներ են: Արսենալի հետ մեկ խաղով ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, վատ խաղեր Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում էլ են եղել
> Եթե Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում <<քնքուշ>> ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, էդ ո՞նց Անգլիայից եկած Ռոնալդուն սկսեց ավելի վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, քան Անգլիայում էր խաղում: 
> Ու եթե նույնիսկ Իսպանիան մի կողմ դնենք, ՉԼ-ի անցած մրցաշրջանի ռմբարկուն հուսով եմ գիտես ով էր:


Խի ես միայն անգլիականով ասում լավ ա գոնե Արգենտինայի հավաքական գոյություն ունի,  և Մեսսի խաղերը այդպես էլ ենք կարողանում նայել :Wink: 
Ճիշտ ես ասում *ավելի* վատ, բայց ոչ վատ:






> Ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսայում մնալով աստղ կդառնար, թե ոչ: Բարսայի ղեկավարների անհեռատես քայլերից մեկն էր Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառելը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Բարսայում ինքը 0 կլիներ:
> Անրին Բարսայում անցած տարի վատ ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի իր մոտ սկսելա տարիքն իրենը ասել: Կարծում եմ ստեղ Բարսան ոչ մի կապ չունի, իսկ Հլեբի պահով՝ ինքը չհարմարվեց Բարսայի ոճին, չնայած դեռ իր շանսն ամբողջությամբ չի կորցրել, մյուս տարի դեռ իրեն կտեսնենք Բարսայում:


Եթե Ֆաբրեգասը գնա Բարսա կտեսնես ինչպես ա փառքը խամրում, այն ֆուտբոլիստները ովքեր ընկնում են փառքի հետևից հավասարվում են զրոի, դա կատարվեց նաև Անրիի հետ, Անրիի տարիքը պետք չի մեջբերել նա հոյակապ մարզավիճակում էր Անգլիայում նրան պաշտում էին, ինքն իր բերանով է ասել, որ Իսպանիայում մրցավարները չեն թողնում գնդակի համար պայքարեն, իսկ էտ պահը ապեր ջան կարա ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստի դուխաթափ անի:
Իբր ով կարողացա՞վ Բարսային հարմարվի, որ մի հատ էլ Հլեբը հարմարվեր, խի Հլեբի նման տղերքն են փչացե՞լ, բա Իբրայի նման հիասքանչ ֆուտբոլիստը չուլ կդառնա Հլեբը չի դառնա՞:






> Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, Ինիեստան քա՞նի տարեկանա


Չէ խիա ամոթ :LOL: 
Կամ 25 ա կամ էլ 26 դուք ինձանից ավելի լավ կիմանաք:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան էտ Պույոլը, Չավին որ ծեր են ուրեմն Բարսան չի՞ սարքել, լավ Երիտասարդներ ասեմ բացի Մեսիից, Ինիեստա, Պեդրո, Բոյան, Պիկե, որի բարձր կարգը անգլիական ֆուտբոլը չգնահատեց, ապագա աստղեր՝ Գայ Ասսուլին, դոս Սանթոս, Մունյեսա.... ավելի հեռու ապագա՝ Էրիկ Վարդանյան (հուսով եմ): Շատ Սուբյեկտիվ ես խոսում ինչ ինչ գոնե էտ հարցով Բարսային ոչ մեկ չի կարա բան ասի... Հա իսկ Մեսսիին ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չդրեց, քանի որ տղեն հիվանդություն ուներ ու չէին կարա հետը բիզնես անեին մենակ Բարսան էր, որ վստահեց իր բարձրակարգ դպրոցին ու իր մասնագետներին բշիշկներից բռնած վիզ դրեցին Մեսսիին հասցրին էս վիճակին, դե պարզա ուրիշ տեղ 0 կլիներ


Չէ երիտասարդների մի ասա դա հետո կերևա,Էրիկ Վարդանյանը հո պաշտպանը չի՞, էն որ 200 հոգուց իրան էին ընտրել: 
Պույոլ Չավի իրանք հզոր են, բայց ասածս էն ա որ այդ խաղացողները ստեղծվում են միայն Բարսայի համար ու եթե որպես կայացած ֆուտբոլիստ ուրիշ ակումբ գնան չեն կարա խաղան:
Թող հլա Մեսսին Արսեն Վենգերի ձեռքը ընկներ, Բենդների նման տապոռից ֆուտբոլիստ ա ստեղծում դու ասում ես Մեսսիից 0 կստանային:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ տենց դեպք եղավ, չէ՞, հավասար միավորներ ունեին երկուսն էլ, բայց չեմպիոն դարձավ Ռեալը:  Կարծեմ էդ տարի կլասիկոներից մեկում Բարսան պարտվել էր, մյուսում էլ ոչ ոքի էին խաղացել` չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում:





> Լավ ես հիշում
> 2006-2007 մրցաշրջանն էր:


Փաստորեն, Խրուշչովի թվին էլ է նման դեպք եղել :Jpit: 




> *ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿՐԿՆՎՈՒՄ Է*
> 
> 
> 
> Ներկա պահին, երբ «Ռեալ Մադրիդը» և «Բարսելոնան» հավասար միավորներով կիսում են առաջին հորիզոնականը, ակամայից երկու ակումբների ներկայացուցիչները և երկրպագուները հիշում են *59/60 թ մրցաշրջանը*: Այն ժամանակ «Ռեալը» նույնպես մոտեցավ Կլասիկոյին որպես առաջատար: Կլասիկոյից հետո թիմերին մնում էր անցկացնել ևս 5 հանդիպում: Այդ տարի թիմերը առաջնությունը ավարտեցին հավասար միավորներով` համապատասխանաբար հավաքելով 46-ական միավոր: Նրանց միջև հանդիպումներով էլ թիմերը հավասար արդյունքներ էին ցույց տվել: Չեմպիոն դարձավ «Բարսելոնան», որը գոլերի ավելի լավ արդյունք էր ցույց տվել:
> 
> Այդ մրցաշրջանում «Բարսան» դարձավ 86 գոլի հեղինակ և բաց թողեց 28-ը, մինչդեռ «Ռեալը» դարձել էր 92 գոլի հեղինակ և բաց էր թողել 36 գոլ: Միջին ցուցանիշով «Բարսան» առավելություն ուներ` միջինը մեկ խաղում 3,07 գոլ, իսկ «Ռեալի» միջին ցուցանիշը մեկ խաղում կազմում էր 2,55 գոլ: 1990 թվականին այդ համակարգը փոփոխման ենթարկվեց:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ այդ տարի չեմպիոնի կոչումը որոշեին ներկայիս համակարգով, ապա նորից չեմպիոն կդառնար «Բարսան»` իր ակտիվում ունենալով գոլերի +58 դրական տարբերություն:  Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, ապա կարող ենք համեմատականներ տանել այդ տարվա առաջնության և ներկայիս առաջնության միջև:
> ...

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> «Ռեալը» ցանկանում է այս տարի վրեժխնդիր լինել…


Անցյալ տարի էլ էին ցանկանում  :Tongue: 

 Վերջին վեց տարին էլ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում էին ցանկանում:  :Tongue:

----------

Sagittarius (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անցյալ տարի էլ էին ցանկանում 
> 
>  Վերջին վեց տարին էլ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում էին ցանկանում:


Մի օր վրեժը կլուծի, ու ինչքան ձգձգվի այդ օրը, այդքան դաժան է լինելու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի օր վրեժը կլուծի, ու ինչքան ձգձգվի այդ օրը, այդքան դաժան է լինելու:


կարևորը ֆուտբոլ խաղալն ա, թե չէ վրեժ, մերուժ սաղ սուտ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> կարևորը ֆուտբոլ խաղալն ա, թե չէ վրեժ, մերուժ սաղ սուտ ա


Ֆուտբոլ մեր բակի թիմն էլ ա խաղում: Վրեժն ու Մերուժն էլ բավականին խոստումնալից ֆուտբոլիստներ են :Tongue: :

հ.գ. հերիք ա օֆֆտոպես :Angry2:  ավելն ու գոգաթին ճ առած՝ թեմա եմ ջնջում :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Ֆուտբոլ* ձեր բակում բնավ չեն կարող խաղալ, քանզի *Ֆուտբոլ* կխաղան միայն Կատալոնիայեն Կամպ Նոու կոչվող մարզադաշտին մեջ:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Չէ երիտասարդների մի ասա դա հետո կերևա,Էրիկ Վարդանյանը հո պաշտպանը չի՞, էն որ 200 հոգուց իրան էին ընտրել: 
> Պույոլ Չավի իրանք հզոր են, բայց ասածս էն ա որ այդ խաղացողները ստեղծվում են միայն Բարսայի համար ու եթե որպես կայացած ֆուտբոլիստ ուրիշ ակումբ գնան չեն կարա խաղան:
> Թող հլա Մեսսին Արսեն Վենգերի ձեռքը ընկներ, Բենդների նման տապոռից ֆուտբոլիստ ա ստեղծում դու ասում ես Մեսսիից 0 կստանային:


հա 200 հոգուց են ընտրել, բայց Էրիկը կիսապաշտպանա 10-11 տարեկան, Բանանցի սան ա:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան որ բարսան ֆուտբոլիստա ստեղծում իր համար, բա ինչ ես կարծում հերթով ֆուտբոլիստերին պետքա ասեն դու Արսենալի համար ես իսկ դու ավելի վատն ես Սելտիկի համար պարապի՞... Պարզ չի որ իրա համարա սարքում ու թիմը ոնց որայա էտ հոգեբանությամբ ու տակտիկաներով էլ գնում են... հա , ի դեպ, բարսային հարմարված ֆուտբոլիստներ՝ Ալվես, Աբիդալ, Մակսվել, Ռոնալդինյո.... 
Հ.Գ. Միայն բարսայի համար ստեղծված որ ֆուտբոլիստնա իսպ. հավաքականում վատ խաղում - Պույոլը, Խավին, պիկեն թե Ինիեստան... Բուսկետսին չեմ հաշվում դեռ....
Իսկ Անրին եկավ Բարսա որովհետև Արսենալում արդեն զամեն էր, իսկ ինչի՞ դա արդեն դու կհասկանաս... որ մեկա տարիքը ինքն իրանը ասումա.... մեկել ասեմ որ Իբրանել շուտով կբացվի.. ես հավատում եմ դրան ու ամենինչ դրանա տանում

----------


## Gayl

> հա 200 հոգուց են ընտրել, բայց Էրիկը կիսապաշտպանա 10-11 տարեկան, Բանանցի սան ա:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան որ բարսան ֆուտբոլիստա ստեղծում իր համար, բա ինչ ես կարծում հերթով ֆուտբոլիստերին պետքա ասեն դու Արսենալի համար ես իսկ դու ավելի վատն ես Սելտիկի համար պարապի՞... Պարզ չի որ իրա համարա սարքում ու թիմը ոնց որայա էտ հոգեբանությամբ ու տակտիկաներով էլ գնում են... հա , ի դեպ, բարսային հարմարված ֆուտբոլիստներ՝ Ալվես, Աբիդալ, Մակսվել, Ռոնալդինյո.... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Միայն բարսայի համար ստեղծված որ ֆուտբոլիստնա իսպ. հավաքականում վատ խաղում - Պույոլը, Խավին, պիկեն թե Ինիեստան... Բուսկետսին չեմ հաշվում դեռ....


Չէ դու կարող ես Իսպանականի ծոցից ծնված ֆուտբոլիստների անուններ տաս, ոչ թե մենակ Բարսայից, այդպես ավելի արդար կլինի ու կարող ենք համեմատել, տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի:Իսկ հավաքականի պահը սխալ ասացիր ավելի լավա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստների անուններ տաս, որ համ Բարսայում են լավը համ էլ իրենց հավաքականում, բայց ոչ իսպանացի:Համ էլ ի՞նչ Ռոնալդինիո :LOL:  էտ երբվանից Բարսայի սան դարձավ, մինչև Բարսա տղեն ֆրանսիա խաղեր էր տալիս, իսկ Բարսայում ավելի հղկվեց և ճանաչում ձեռք բերեց:



> Իսկ Անրին եկավ Բարսա որովհետև Արսենալում արդեն զամեն էր, իսկ ինչի՞ դա արդեն դու կհասկանաս... որ մեկա տարիքը ինքն իրանը ասումա.... մեկել ասեմ որ Իբրանել շուտով կբացվի.. ես հավատում եմ դրան ու ամենինչ դրանա տանում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Այ ախպեր ի՞նչ Իբրա, դրիք հայրիկը լացացրիք հիմա էլ Իբրա՞ :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Ռոնալդինյոյին ասեցի, որպես Բարսային հարմարված ֆուտբոլիստ ոչ թե սան.... Համել ինչ կապ ունի ազգությունը, էլի միջազգային լավ են խաղում թեկուզ Իսպ. հավաքականում.. իսկ հիմնական սաները Իսպանացի են կամ իսպանացվում են ՝ օրինակ Բոյան:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոնալդինյոյին ասեցի, որպես Բարսային հարմարված ֆուտբոլիստ ոչ թե սան.... Համել ինչ կապ ունի ազգությունը, էլի միջազգային լավ են խաղում թեկուզ Իսպ. հավաքականում.. իսկ հիմնական սաները Իսպանացի են կամ իսպանացվում են ՝ օրինակ Բոյան:


Նկատի ունեմ կարաս օրինակ Սեվիլիայից էլ անուններ տաս, թե չէ միայն Բարսայով մոտդ դժվար լավ ստացվի, որովհետև անգլիականները չափից շատ են :Wink:

----------


## Minerva

> Ռոնալդինյոյին ասեցի, որպես Բարսային հարմարված ֆուտբոլիստ ոչ թե սան.... Համել ինչ կապ ունի ազգությունը, էլի միջազգային լավ են խաղում թեկուզ Իսպ. հավաքականում.. իսկ հիմնական սաները Իսպանացի են կամ իսպանացվում են ՝ օրինակ Բոյան:


Ավելի հաճախ կատալոնացի են։  :Blush:

----------


## Minerva

> հիմա էլ ուզում են ֆաբրեգասին առնեն, ապեր կարողա՞ բարսայից չի գնացել, բա խի չկարողացան աստղ սարքեն ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, էն Հլեբին ու Անրիին տարան սարքին չուլ հիմա էլ սաղ աշխարհը Իբրայի վրայա խժում


Աստղ սարքելը ո՞րն ա։ Տղեն 16 տարեկան էր, որ Բարսայից գնաց։ Հո մինչև էդ աստղ չէին սարքելու։ Թող մնար, նոր կտեսնեինք աստղ կսարեին, թե չէ։ Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ հաստատ կսարքեին։ Սեսկը Բարսայի երիտասարդականի ամենափայլուն դեմքերից էր Մեսսիի հետ միասին։




> բան չեմ ասում Ինիեստա չավի զույգը աշխարհում լավագույնն են, բայց իրանք արդեն ծերանում են, թող Բարսան մտածի ինչ պետք է անի թե չէ վիճակը բուրդ ա:


 


> Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, Ինիեստան քա՞նի տարեկանա


25 տարեկան ա Ինյեստան ընդամենը, նենց որ հլը մի քանի տաիր ունենք։ Բայց ես հույսս չեմ կորցնում, որ մի օր ականատես կլինենք անառակ որդու վերադարձին։ Ֆաբրեգասը սիրում ա Բարսան, իսկ Պեպն իրա կուռքն ա։




> Ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսայում մնալով աստղ կդառնար, թե ոչ: Բարսայի ղեկավարների անհեռատես քայլերից մեկն էր Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառելը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Բարսայում ինքը 0 կլիներ:


Վահիկ ջան, Բարսայի ղեկավարները ստեղ կապ չունեն։ Իրանք չէին կարող Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառել կամ չվաճառել, որովհետև ինքը 16 տարեկան էր, ու իրանք իրավունք չունեին 18 տարին չլրացած անձի հետ աշխատանքային պայմանագիր կնքել։ Սեսկն ուղղակի վախեցավ, որ Բարսայի հիմնական կազմում տեղ չի գտնի ու որոշեց, որ Արսենալում ավելի շատ շանս կունենա։ Էս առումով մալադեց Ինյեստան, որ ահագին սպասեց, ոչ մի տեղ չգնաց Բարսայից ու վերջը իրա ուզածին հասավ։

Հ.Գ. Բարսայի կանտերան աշխարհում լավագույններից մեկն ա։

----------

h.s. (07.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե ղեկավարությունն էլ իր մեղքի չափաբաժինն ուներ, եթե ժամանակին Սեսկին համոզեին ու բախտի քմահաճույքին չթողնեին, ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի լավ կլիներ :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

> Դե ղեկավարությունն էլ իր մեղքի չափաբաժինն ուներ, եթե ժամանակին Սեսկին համոզեին ու բախտի քմահաճույքին չթողնեին, ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի լավ կլիներ


 :Think:  Հա, էդ էլ կա, չպիտի թույլ տային, որ տաղանդները բաժանեն սրան-նրան։ Բայց դե չէին կարա 16 տարեկան տղային ասեին՝ հեսա քեզ կուղարկենք հիմնական թիմ ու միանգամից մեկնարկային կազմում կխաղաս։ Սուտ կլիներ։ Սեսկն էլ ուզում էր, ինչքան հնրավոր ա, շուտ ու շատ խաղալ։ :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, էդ էլ կա, չպիտի թույլ տային, որ տաղանդները բաժանեն սրան-նրան։ Բայց դե չէին կարա 16 տարեկան տղային ասեին՝ հեսա քեզ կուղարկենք հիմնական թիմ ու միանգամից մեկնարկային կազմում կխաղաս։ Սուտ կլիներ։ Սեսկն էլ ուզում էր, ինչքան հնրավոր ա, շուտ ու շատ խաղալ։


Իմ կարծիքով Սեսկի հարցում մեծ դեր խաղացին նախգահական ընտրությունները, որոնք կայացան 2003-ին` հենց նույն տարում, երբ Սեսկը լքեց Բարսելոնան:
Ինչքան էլ կուլե լինեմ, չեմ կարող ժխտել, թե ինչքան անտղանդ նախագահ ենք ունեցել ի դեմս Ժոան Գասպարի, իսկ Լապորտան դեռ նոր էր սկսում ղեկավարել Ակումբի գործերն ու ստեղծվածխառնաշփոթի արդյունքում էլ էդ տարի մի քանի ճակատագրական սխալներ թույլ տրվեցին(միակ լուսավոր կետը թերևս Ռոնալդինյոյի ձեռքբերումն էր :Smile:  )
Բայց դե եթե ամեն ինչ մի կողմ դնեմ, գոհ եմ, որ Սեսկը տեղափոխվեց Արսենալ :Smile:  Հիմա ավելի ուժեղացած կգա Բարսեոլնա :Tongue:

----------

Minerva (07.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Իմ կարծիքով Սեսկի հարցում մեծ դեր խաղացին նախգահական ընտրությունները, որոնք կայացան 2003-ին` հենց նույն տարում, երբ Սեսկը լքեց Բարսելոնան:
> Ինչքան էլ կուլե լինեմ, չեմ կարող ժխտել, թե ինչքան անտղանդ նախագահ ենք ունեցել ի դեմս Ժոան Գասպարի, իսկ Լապորտան դեռ նոր էր սկսում ղեկավարել Ակումբի գործերն ու ստեղծվածխառնաշփոթի արդյունքում էլ էդ տարի մի քանի ճակատագրական սխալներ թույլ տրվեցին(միակ լուսավոր կետը թերևս Ռոնալդինյոյի ձեռքբերումն էր )
> Բայց դե եթե ամեն ինչ մի կողմ դնեմ, գոհ եմ, որ Սեսկը տեղափոխվեց Արսենալ Հիմա ավելի ուժեղացած կգա Բարսեոլնա


Ժոան Գասպար  :Bad:  Մոռացել էի սրա մասին։ Տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներին ծախեց, տեղը ինչ-որ միջակություններ առավ, տաղանդավոր էրէխեքին էլ ձեռքից բաց թողեց։ :Angry2: 
Սեսկի մասին. լսել եմ՝ ասել ա, թե մի օր, որ կարիերաս ավարտելուց լինեմ, կարող ա գամ Բարսա։  :LOL:  
Տղա ջան, որ կարիերադ ավարտելուց լինես, գնա Ամերիկա, Էմիրաթներ կամ Ուզբեկստան, Բարսա գալիս ես, ի՞նչ անես։

----------

Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժոան Գասպար  Մոռացել էի սրա մասին։ Տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներին ծախեց, տեղը ինչ-որ միջակություններ առավ, տաղանդավոր էրէխեքին էլ ձեռքից բաց թողեց։


Երեկ իմացել եմ, որ Բարսան 16 տարեկան ֆուտբոլիստ է ծախել Ռեալի վրա, մանրամասնություններ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Minerva

> Երեկ իմացել եմ, որ Բարսան 16 տարեկան ֆուտբոլիստ է ծախել Ռեալի վրա, մանրամասնություններ չգիտեմ:


Ծախե՞լ։  :Think:  Օրենքով տենց բան հնարավոր չի։ Կամ 16 տարեկան չի եղել կամ Իսպանիայում չի եղել կամ Իսպանիայի օրենքները փոխվել են, ես չեմ իմացել։  :Jpit: 
Հետո էլ Բարսան Ռեալին իրա երիտասարդ խաղացոxներից մեկին ծախի՞։ Էդ ինչքան վատ խաղացող պիտի եղած լինի։  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ծախե՞լ։  Օրենքով տենց բան հնարավոր չի։ Կամ 16 տարեկան չի եղել կամ Իսպանիայում չի եղել կամ Իսպանիայի օրենքները փոխվել են, ես չեմ իմացել։ 
> Հետո էլ Բարսան Ռեալին իրա երիտասարդ խաղացոxներից մեկին ծախի՞։ Էդ ինչքան վատ խաղացող պիտի եղած լինի։


Ծախել,տվել չգիտեմ, գիտեմ որ 16 տարեկանա տեղափոխվել Ռեալ, չգիտեմ ինչ կարգի խաղացող ա, երևի Ֆաբրեգասի նման տուֆտի մեկնա:

----------


## Minerva

> Ծախել,տվել չգիտեմ, գիտեմ որ 16 տարեկանա տեղափոխվել Ռեալ, չգիտեմ ինչ կարգի խաղացող ա, երևի Ֆաբրեգասի նման տուֆտի մեկնա:


Ուրեմն իրա կամքով ա գնացել։ Տենց ա էլի, Բարսան պահի, մեծացնի, մարդ դարձնի, սրրանք էլ գնան ուրիշ թիմերում խաղան, աստղ դառնան, ու Բարսան դրա համար ոչ մի կոպեկ չստանա։  :Bad:  Էրկիրն էրկիր չի։
Չնայած ավելի լավ, որ գնացել ա։ Եթե էս ձևի կուլե էր, որ կարա Բարսայից Ռեալ գնար, լավ ա, որ Բարսայում չմնաց։ Ինտերնետում ման եկա, բայց տենց նորություն չգտա։ Որտեղի՞ց ես լսել, եթե գաղտնիք չի։  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ուրեմն իրա կամքով ա գնացել։ Տենց ա էլի, Բարսան պահի, մեծացնի, մարդ դարձնի, սրրանք էլ գնան ուրիշ թիմերում խաղան, աստղ դառնան, ու Բարսան դրա համար ոչ մի կոպեկ չստանա։  Էրկիրն էրկիր չի։
> Չնայած ավելի լավ, որ գնացել ա։ Եթե էս ձևի կուլե էր, որ կարա Բարսայից Ռեալ գնար, լավ ա, որ Բարսայում չմնաց։ Ինտերնետում ման եկա, բայց տենց նորություն չգտա։ Որտեղի՞ց ես լսել, եթե գաղտնիք չի։


 Որ ասողի անունը ասեմ  չես ճանաչի :LOL: , դրա համար էլ սկզբից ասացի որ *լսել եմ*, եթե այդքան շատ ես մտահոգված կաշխատեմ այսօր ավելի կոնկրետ իմանամ:
Բա կարողա գիտես որ գնացին Բարսա ուրեմն պտի ընդեղ դատվեն :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեկ իմացել եմ, որ Բարսան 16 տարեկան ֆուտբոլիստ է ծախել Ռեալի վրա, մանրամասնություններ չգիտեմ:


Ես էլ մի տեղ կարդացի, բայց չեմ հիշում՝ որտեղ ::}:

----------


## Minerva

> Որ ասողի անունը ասեմ  չես ճանաչի, դրա համար էլ սկզբից ասացի որ *լսել եմ*, եթե այդքան շատ ես մտահոգված կաշխատեմ այսօր ավելի կոնկրետ իմանամ:
> *Բա կարողա գիտես որ գնացին Բարսա ուրեմն պտի ընդեղ դատվեն:*D


Մտահոգվածը մտահոգված չեմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր։
Ընդգծած մասը չհասկացա։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Մտահոգվածը մտահոգված չեմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր։
> Ընդգծած մասը չհասկացա։





> Չնայած ավելի լավ, որ գնացել ա։ Եթե էս ձևի կուլե էր, որ կարա Բարսայից Ռեալ գնար, լավ ա, որ Բարսայում չմնաց։


Այ էս նախադասությանն էր վերաբերում:

----------

Minerva (07.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ մի տեղ կարդացի, բայց չեմ հիշում՝ որտեղ


Ինձ մի Ռեալիստ ասեց, ես էլ ասի հա ինձ ինչ :LOL:  :LOL:  իրա ասելով հոյակապ ջահելա:

----------


## Armen.181

> Հետո էլ Բարսան Ռեալին իրա երիտասարդ խաղացոxներից մեկին ծախի՞։ Էդ ինչքան վատ խաղացող պիտի եղած լինի։


կամ ել ինչքան լավ խաղացող պիտի լինի որ արժանի լինի խաղալու արքայական ակումբում :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Minerva

> կամ ել ինչքան լավ խաղացող պիտի լինի որ արժանի լինի խաղալու արքայական ակումբում


Մարդս մարդ լինի (իսկ Բարսայից Ռեալ տեղափոխվողը էդ կատեգորիայի մեջ չի մտնում), թե չէ լավ խաղացող, վատ խաղացող։
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, մի բան հիշեցի, ռեալիստներ։ Մի տաղանդավոր տղա ունեիք է, Կասիլյասից հետո հազիվ լավ խաղացող էր տվել ձեր կանտերան  :Tongue: , Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը։ Էն պատահարից հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ տղուն։ Վե՞րջ, էլ չի կարո՞ղ խաղալ։ :Sad:

----------


## Armen.181

> Մարդս մարդ լինի (իսկ Բարսայից Ռեալ տեղափոխվողը էդ կատեգորիայի մեջ չի մտնում), թե չէ լավ խաղացող, վատ խաղացող։
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, մի բան հիշեցի, ռեալիստներ։ Մի տաղանդավոր տղա ունեիք է, Կասիլյասից հետո հազիվ լավ խաղացող էր տվել ձեր կանտերան , Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը։ Էն պատահարից հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ տղուն։ Վե՞րջ, էլ չի կարո՞ղ խաղալ։


եթե չես նկատել ռեալի մոտ գնելը լավել ստացվում է  :Jagi:  թող ուրիշները աշխատեն (այդ թվում բարսելոնը ) Ռեալը ուտի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, մի բան հիշեցի, ռեալիստներ։ Մի տաղանդավոր տղա ունեիք է, Կասիլյասից հետո հազիվ լավ խաղացող էր տվել ձեր կանտերան , Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը։ Էն պատահարից հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ տղուն։ Վե՞րջ, էլ չի կարո՞ղ խաղալ։


Հղում՝
*Դե լա Ռեդը դեռ հույսը չի կորցրել*

----------

Minerva (08.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Նայեք ինչ գտա realmadrid.am-ից


Իսկ ինչա՞ գրված էս պատւհանների վրա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ինչա՞ գրված էս պատւհանների վրա


1-ին պատուհանին՝
*Փորձ՝ հաղթելու Պրիմերան...

25 տարի է մնում*

2-րդ պատուհանին՝
*Կներես, Գուարդիոլա, չհասար քո ԵՐԱԶԱՆՔին:
Ռեալ Մադրիդը այստեղ է... Խնդրում ենք փորձել ավելի ուշ:*

----------

Vaho (07.04.2010), Սերխիո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> 1-ին պատուհանին՝
> *Փորձ՝ հաղթելու Պրիմերան...
> 
> 25 տարի է մնում*
> 
> 2-րդ պատուհանին՝
> *Կներես, Գուարդիոլա, չհասար քո ԵՐԱԶԱՆՔին:
> Ռեալ Մադրիդը այստեղ է... Խնդրում ենք փորձել ավելի ուշ:*


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  :LOL:  մեռաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: , մերսի Աստղ ջան  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Աստղ ջան, մոռացար ասել, որ նկարում Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակվա իրականությունն ա պատկերված  :Smile:

----------

Minerva (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մոռացար ասել, որ նկարում Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակվա իրականությունն ա պատկերված


Պեպի պապն էլ ա Բարսելոնան մարզե՞լ :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Աստղ ջան, մոռացար ասել, որ նկարում Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակվա իրականությունն ա պատկերված


Հա լավ Լեո ջան, էդ չի հարցը, ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր էր, նամանավանդ որ էս պատուհանների հետ համարյա միշտ առնչվում ենք:

----------


## Լեո

> Պեպի պապն էլ ա Բարսելոնան մարզե՞լ


Չէ  :Smile:  Բայց Ռեալում երևի երազում են, որ Խուան Կառլոսից հետո Իսպանիայի թագավոր դառնա Ֆրանկոյի դինաստիայից որևէ մեկը... Էհ, ի՜նչ լավ ժամանակներ կսկսվեն...  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ  Բայց Ռեալում երևի երազում են, որ Խուան Կառլոսից հետո Իսպանիայի թագավոր դառնա Ֆրանկոյի դինաստիայից որևէ մեկը... Էհ, ի՜նչ լավ ժամանակներ կսկսվեն...


Հա, Իսպանիայի բանակը 11 զինվորով կշատանա, պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ ինչ հզորանալ կհզորանա :Shok:

----------

Սերխիո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, Իսպանիայի բանակը 11 զինվորով կշատանա, պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ ինչ հզորանալ կհզորանա


Աշխարհի ֆուտբոլասերների թիվն էլ կիսով չափ կկրճատվի :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չէ  Բայց Ռեալում երևի երազում են, որ Խուան Կառլոսից հետո Իսպանիայի թագավոր դառնա Ֆրանկոյի դինաստիայից որևէ մեկը... Էհ, ի՜նչ լավ ժամանակներ կսկսվեն...


թe չէ ,հիմիկվա վարչապետ ՝շան որդի Սապատերը լրիվ հրեշտակ ա ՞

Վահիկ ջան ,մի տեղ կարդացի,թե Ռոնալդուն Իսպանիայում վատ ա խաղում... 
ինչպիսի՜ աբսուրդ :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> թe չէ ,հիմիկվա վարչապետ ՝շան որդի Սապատերը լրիվ հրեշտակ ա ՞
> 
> Վահիկ ջան ,մի տեղ կարդացի,թե Ռոնալդուն Իսպանիայում վատ ա խաղում... 
> ինչպիսի՜ աբսուրդ


Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով վատա խաղում (եթե իհարկե հաշվի առնենք իր հնարավորությունները) :Smile:  
Ես տեսել եմ իրա խաղը վերջին երկու տարիներին Մանչեսթերում ու նմանատիպ խաղ էս տարի ես մենակ տեսել եմ տարեսկզբի մի քանի հանդիպումներում, դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես <<նստեց>>: 
Իսկ վերջին շրջանում խփած գոլերի առյուծի բաժինը խփումա տուգանայիններից :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Իմ վրա Իգուայինը ավելի լավ տպավորությունա թողնում քան Ռոնալդուն, իսկ նոր գնումներից ասեմ որ սպասվելիք լավ խաղ ցույց չեն տալիս նաև Ալոնսոն ու Բենզեման: Այնպես որ եթե Ռեալը ոչմիբան չշահի այս տարի կհամարեմ 100 տոկոս պլանների և առևտրի ձախողում: Չնայած հիմա ել եմ համարում ինչ-որ չափով ձախողված չնայած ամեն ինչին:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ վերջին շրջանում խփած գոլերի առյուծի բաժինը խփումա տուգանայիններից


Էտ էլ ա դրան շատ :LOL: , տուգանայինները պենալի պես խփում ա :LOL: 
Ապեր բայց Ռեալում էլ վատ չի խաղում, իհարկե իր մաքսիմալ հնարավորությունները ցույց չի տալիս, բայց դե էլի փայլում ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ վրա Իգուայինը ավելի լավ տպավորությունա թողնում քան Ռոնալդուն, իսկ նոր գնումներից ասեմ որ սպասվելիք լավ խաղ ցույց չեն տալիս նաև Ալոնսոն ու Բենզեման: Այնպես որ եթե Ռեալը ոչմիբան չշահի այս տարի կհամարեմ 100 տոկոս պլանների և առևտրի ձախողում: Չնայած հիմա ել եմ համարում ինչ-որ չափով ձախողված չնայած ամեն ինչին:


Դե լավ էլի, Իբրայի փոխանակումը համարում եք հաջողված ու արդարացնում, բայց խոսքի էտի Բարսայի խայտառակությունն ա,իսկ Ռոնալդուին հավասարացնում 0 ի, Բարսայում չկա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստ ով իրանից վտանգավոր ա:

----------


## GevSky

> Դե լավ էլի, Իբրայի փոխանակումը համարում եք հաջողված ու արդարացնում, բայց խոսքի էտի Բարսայի խայտառակությունն ա,իսկ Ռոնալդուին հավասարացնում 0 ի, Բարսայում չկա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստ ով իրանից վտանգավոր ա:


Սկսենք նրանից որ Իբրան խաղտառակություն չի, մենակ քեզանից եմ տենց բաներ լսում, այսինքն դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա, բավականին ստաբիլա նորեկի համար ու իրա դեպքում երևումա որ սա դեռ սկիզբնա, ու դեռ կխոսան իրա մասին դրական առումով.... Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան որ Բարսայում Ռոնալդույից վտանգավոր ֆուտբոլիստ չկա, էտ խոսքերը իմ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրին :Smile:  Ճիշտը որ ասեմ չէի ուզի Ռոնալդույի նման «վտանգավոր» ֆուտբոլիստ երբևիցե խաղար Բարսայում

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...Ճիշտը որ ասեմ չէի ուզի Ռոնալդույի նման «վտանգավոր» ֆուտբոլիստ երբևիցե խաղար Բարսայում


Լավ էլի :Jpit: :

----------

Gayl (08.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե լավ էլի, Իբրայի փոխանակումը համարում եք հաջողված ու արդարացնում, բայց խոսքի էտի Բարսայի խայտառակությունն ա,իսկ Ռոնալդուին հավասարացնում 0 ի, Բարսայում չկա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստ ով իրանից վտանգավոր ա:





> Լավ էլի:


Աստղի խոսքին միայն կավելացնեմ՝ «ախպոր պես»  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սկսենք նրանից որ Իբրան խաղտառակություն չի, մենակ քեզանից եմ տենց բաներ լսում, այսինքն դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա, բավականին ստաբիլա նորեկի համար ու իրա դեպքում երևումա որ սա դեռ սկիզբնա, ու դեռ կխոսան իրա մասին դրական առումով....


Ոչ թե Իբրան, չնայած Իբրան էլ ա խայտառակություն, այլ էտ գործարքը,Էտօի նման հարձակվողին ծախում են վրից էլ 30 մլն փող են տալիս :LOL:  :LOL:  ու հետո ռեալի գործարքները խայտառակ եք համարու՞մ :LOL:  :LOL: :



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա նրան որ Բարսայում Ռոնալդույից վտանգավոր ֆուտբոլիստ չկա, էտ խոսքերը իմ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրին


 Երևի Մեսսինա վտանգավո՞րը :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  



> Ճիշտը որ ասեմ չէի ուզի Ռոնալդույի նման «վտանգավոր» ֆուտբոլիստ երբևիցե խաղար Բարսայում


Հասկանում եմ, ես էլ չէի ուզի :LOL: , հետաքրքիրա Ֆաբրեգաս ուզում եք Ռոնալդու չեք ուզում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , չնայած Ռոնալդուն ինչ խաղացողա ո՞ր, Իբրայից,Պեդրոից ու Կրկիչից լավը չկա, ցանկանում եմ Բարսային, որ Կրկիչներն ու Պեդրոներն անպակաս լինեն :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Սկսենք նրանից որ Իբրան խաղտառակություն չի, մենակ քեզանից եմ տենց բաներ լսում, այսինքն դա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա,* բավականին ստաբիլա նորեկի համար* ու իրա դեպքում երևումա որ սա դեռ սկիզբնա, ու դեռ կխոսան իրա մասին դրական առումով....


Էն մուգ պահը չէի կարդացել :LOL:  :LOL:  հա ապեր երևի Իբրային էլ Բարսելոնով ճանաչեցի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Մեկի մասին դրական խոսալ չի նշանակում նորից ճանաչել :Smile: 
Իսկ արդեն լուրեր են պտտվում, որ պելեգրինիին ուզում են հանեն ինչքանովա ճիշտ :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկի մասին դրական խոսալ չի նշանակում նորից ճանաչել
> Իսկ արդեն լուրեր են պտտվում, որ պելեգրինիին ուզում են հանեն ինչքանովա ճիշտ


Ու Մորինիո բերեն, հո էտ շուխուռը չի՞, եթե տենց բան լինի ուրեմն կարող եմ ցավակցել իսպանական ֆուտբոլին:

----------


## GevSky

Հա էտա, եսել կցավակցեմ Ռեալին բայց ոչ թե Մուրինյոնա գալիս այլ հենց էն փաստի համար որ մարզիչա փոխում: Մինչև հիմա չհասկացան որ անհաջուղությունների պատճառը մարզիչներին շանս չտալնա հետևաբար նասկու պես փոխելը...

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ-որ մարդիկ կա՞ն որ Չեմպիոնսում նայելու են կլասսիկոն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իբրահիմովիչն ու Կական չեն մասնակցի Կլասսիկոյին :Sad: 
Ափսոս, որ երկուսն էլ լավացած լինեին, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ :Smile:

----------

h.s. (09.04.2010), Ungrateful (09.04.2010), Լեո (09.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Իբրահիմովիչն ու Կական չեն մասնակցի Կլասսիկոյին


Գոնե հույս ունենանք, որ Ռեալի պարտությունը ռեալիստները չեն պատճառաբանի Կակայի բացակայությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

_Ինչպես կանգնեցնել Լեո Մեսսիին:_ :Tongue: 

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2284612.shtml

----------


## Okamigo

Տանը հայ tv-ին վատ է ցույց տալիս,ձեզ մոտելա ըտենց

----------


## h.s.

> Իբրահիմովիչն ու Կական չեն մասնակցի Կլասսիկոյին
> Ափսոս, որ երկուսն էլ լավացած լինեին, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ


Ափսոս :Sad:  հույս ունեի, որ Իբրան կհասցնի վերականգնվել մինչև կլասիկոն: Բայց նաև հույս ունեմ, որ էս խաղին էլ հարձակումր պակաս չի լինի Արսենալի հետ խաղի համեմատ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> _Ինչպես կանգնեցնել Լեո Մեսսիին:_
> 
> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2284612.shtml


Ինչպես կանգնեցնե՞լ... սովորական :Tongue: 
Հոդված գրողը երևի 3-րդ դասարանի դիպլոմ ունի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> *Ռոնալդու. «Ավելի բարձր եւ հզոր եմ Մեսսիից»*
> 
> «Ռեալի» հարձակվող Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն Մադրիդում կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսում խոսել է վաղը կայանալիք «Բարսելոնայի» հետ Սուպերկլասիկոյի մասին: 
> 
> «Սա կարող է լինել մրցաշրջանի կարեւորագույն խաղը: Հաղթելու դեպքում շոշափելի առավելույթուն կստանանք Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչման համար մրցավազքում: Նշեմ սակայն, որ եւս մի քանի հանդիպումներ են սպասվում, որոնցում անհրաժեշտ է հաղթել: Կողմերը մարտական են տրամադրված եւ անկախ խաղի ընթացքից պետք է չհանձնվել:
> Ես ավելի բարձր եւ հզոր եմ Մեսիից (ծիծաղում է): Նա հիանալի մրցաշրջան է անցկացնում եւ լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում: «Ռեալը» խաղով ուժեղ է, մնում է միայն ավելի արդյունավետ գործել: Հարգում եմ «Բարսելոնային», սակայն չենք վախենում: 
> 
> Թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը: Կարծում եմ սակայն «Ռեալը» առավելության կհասնի»,- Ռոնալդուի խոսքերը մեջբերել է ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:


http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/6918/

Հալալ ա, նույնիսկ ինքն ա իր ասածի վրա ծիծաղում  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.04.2010), Դարք (09.04.2010), Մարկիզ (10.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Տենց արտահայտությունները մի տեսակ էժանացնում են իրենց...   Իրոք գերհզոր ֆուտբոլիստները նույնիսկ չեն ասում որ իրենք ինչ-որ մեկից ուժեղ են....
Կամ հետաքրքիրա Քիսոն Լեոյից ինչովա բարձր՝ բոյո՞վ :LOL: 
Ահա և *պատասխանը Ռոնալդուին* :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Մոտավոր կազմերը՝
Ռեալ -  Կասիլյաս; Արբելոա, Ռամոս, Ալբիոլ, Մարսելո; Ալոնսո, Լասս, Վան դեր Վաարտ, Գրաներո; Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին
Բարսա - Վալդես; Դանի Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Մակսվելլ; Տուրե, Խավի, Բուսկետս; Ինիեստա, Մեսսի, Պեդրո
Ըստ՝ http://barca.ru/news/5405
Ըստ իս Բարսայի կազմը կլինի    Վալդես; Դանի Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Մակսվելլ; Տուրե, Խավի,Կեյտա; Ինիեստա/Անրի, Մեսսի, Պեդրո

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> _Ինչպես կանգնեցնել Լեո Մեսսիին:_
> 
> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2284612.shtml


կարևորը գոլ խփելն է ,թէ չէ Բարսային ոչ-ոքինել ա ձեռ տալիս,նեց որ մտածեք թէ որնց են հարցակվելու( իմ կարծիքով հակագրոհելու )

----------


## Gayl

> Մոտավոր կազմերը՝
> Ռեալ -  Կասիլյաս; Արբելոա, Ռամոս, Ալբիոլ, Մարսելո; Ալոնսո, Լասս, Վան դեր Վաարտ, Գրաներո; Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին
> Բարսա - Վալդես; Դանի Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Մակսվելլ; Տուրե, Խավի, Բուսկետս; Ինիեստա, Մեսսի, Պեդրո
> Ըստ՝ http://barca.ru/news/5405
> Ըստ իս Բարսայի կազմը կլինի    Վալդես; Դանի Ալվեշ, Պիկե, Պույոլ, Մակսվելլ; Տուրե, Խավի,Կեյտա; Ինիեստա/Անրի, Մեսսի, Պեդրո


http://www.marca.com/marcador/futbol...da_31/rma_bar/ այստեղ Ռեալի կազմը ուրիշ ա, իսկ Տուռեն զամեն ա:
Չնայած սրանք փոփոխվող տվյալներ են, խաղից 10 րոպե առաջ արդեն 100 տոկոսանոց տվյալներ կունենանք:

----------


## Լեո

Ուխ, բան չմնաց  :Dance: 

Մեսսիից էսօր սպասում եմ հետևյալը  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուխ, բան չմնաց 
> 
> Մեսսիից էսօր սպասում եմ հետևյալը


Ընդամե՞նը  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Surveyr

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի հարմար կայք ասեք, իրիկունը  կլասիկո նայեմ, թե չէ տելեվիզատօրից հույս չկա  :Sad: 

Էլ չասեմ էլի խի եմ էս թեմայում գրում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ընդամե՞նը


Դա միայն Մեսսին, այն էլ առաջին խաղակեսում  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի հարմար կայք ասեք, իրիկունը  կլասիկո նայեմ, թե չէ տելեվիզատօրից հույս չկա 
> 
> Էլ չասեմ էլի խի եմ էս թեմայում գրում


Եթե ինտերնետիդ արագությունը կբավականացնի` www.justin.tv  :Smile:

----------

Surveyr (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երազելը վատ բան չի: Երևի դուք եք չէ՞ Հայաստանի երկնիշ թվերով զարգացումը արձանագրում:

----------


## Լեո

> Երազելը վատ բան չի: Երևի դուք եք չէ՞ Հայաստանի երկնիշ թվերով զարգացումը արձանագրում:


Երեք գոլ Ռեալին, դա երազա՞նք ես համարում  :Shok: 

Շնորհակալ եղեք, որ դրա կրկնապատիկը չեմ գրել  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երազելը վատ բան չի: Երևի դուք եք չէ՞ Հայաստանի երկնիշ թվերով զարգացումը արձանագրում:


Ցավոք դեռ երկնիշ թվերին չենք անցել, աճի տեմպերը միանիշ են :Tongue: 
Բայց հուսով եմ շուտով կանցնենք :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեք գոլ Ռեալին, դա երազա՞նք ես համարում 
> 
> Շնորհակալ եղեք, որ դրա կրկնապատիկը չեմ գրել


Օյ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ միայն ավատարումդ ես գրել:



> Ցավոք դեռ երկնիշ թվերին չենք անցել, աճի տեմպերը միանիշ են
> Բայց հուսով եմ շուտով կանցնենք


Հույսը վերջում է մեռնում՝ ինձնից առաջ: Էդ օրը չի գա:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> _Ինչպես կանգնեցնել Լեո Մեսսիին:_
> 
> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2284612.shtml


Ժամանակին Պելեի վերաբերյալ ասվել է. " Նրան չեզոքացնելու համար ամեն թիմ պիտի երեք պաշտպան տրամադրի: Մեկը փորձում է գնդակը խլել, երկրորդը գալիս է առաջինին փոխօգնության, իսկ երրորդը … գնում է գնդակը ցանցից հանելու":
Կարծում եմ նույն "դեղատոմսը" կարելի է կիրառել Լեոի դեպքում:    :Wink:

----------

h.s. (10.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Հլը մի րոպե:
Խաղը էսօր գիշերն ա, թե՞ վաղը: :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Խաղը մեր ժամանակով վաղն է՝ ժամը 01.00, իսկ Իսպանիայի ժամանակով՝ այսօր՝ 22.00  :Jpit: :

----------

Minerva (10.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Խաղը մեր ժամանակով վաղն է՝ ժամը 01.00, իսկ Իսպանիայի ժամանակով՝ այսօր


 :Fool:  Ես էլ գնալու էի քնեի, հա:

----------


## Նարե

հաշված ժամեր են մնացել և Ռեալը կրկին անգամ կջախջախվի իր հիացմունքի առարկա հանդիսացող թիմից: :Goblin:  :Pardon:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Էտա նոչ դլյա մինյա վնե զակոնա, յան նի սպլյու  յա կռռռռռիչու ՌՌՌՌՌՌՌԵԱԼ :Clapping: 

Աստղ դու արդեն մոդերատոր ես ստեղ? շնորհավոր , տես էլի ռուսերեն եմ գրում , բայց ինձ չես տուգանի չէ?  նու զդռաստվույ էտը յա :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> հաշված ժամեր են մնացել և Ռեալը կրկին անգամ կջախջախվի իր հիացմունքի առարկա հանդիսացող թիմից:


Այո, այո, Նանուկ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Նույնիսկ մեր մոդերատորները քեզ հետ կհամաձայնեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Okamigo

Հետաքրքիրա էս անգամ Բարսան ինչ հաշվով կհաղթի,Մեսսի 5 հատից ավել չխփես,մեկ էլ տեսար նեղանան ու դաշտից հեռանան

----------

Լեո (10.04.2010), Մարկիզ (10.04.2010), Նարե (10.04.2010)

----------


## gafff

Պեպը մեեեեեեեծ անակնկալ խելագառ սաստավա հանում մենակ նայեք...

-----------Valdes-----------
Puyol---Pique---Milito--Maxwell
----------Sergio B.------------
-----Xavi----------------------
--------------Keita-----------
Alves-------------------Pedro
-----------Messi--------------

sport.es ասելով հենց սենցա լինելու դասվորությունը...

----------

Լեո (10.04.2010), Մարկիզ (10.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պեպը մեեեեեեեծ անակնկալ խելագառ սաստավա հանում մենակ նայեք...
> 
> -----------Valdes-----------
> Puyol---Pique---Milito--Maxwell
> ----------Sergio B.------------
> -----Xavi----------------------
> --------------Keita-----------
> Alves-------------------Pedro
> -----------Messi--------------
> ...


Wow,Ալվեսին հարձակման գծումա տեղավորել Պեպը :Shok: 
Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի, սիրտս լավ բան չի հուշում...Ռեալի համար :Tongue:  :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010), Մարկիզ (10.04.2010), Նարե (10.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սա էլ Ռեալի կազմը`

---------------------Կասիլյաս-----------------------
Ս.Ռամոս-----Ալբիոլ------Գարայ----Արբելոա---
----------------Ալոնսո------Գագո-------------------
--Կ.Ռոնալդու----Վան դեր Վարտ-----Մարսելո--
---------------------Հիգուաին------------------------
 :Smile:

----------

Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## gafff

> Wow,Ալվեսին հարձակման գծումա տեղավորել Պեպը
> Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի, սիրտս լավ բան չի հուշում...Ռեալի համար


բացի դրանից իմ կարծիքով ամենաճիշտ և անակնկալ ձևնա ընտրել պաշտպանությունում քրիստիկի ու Իգուայինի հարցը լուծելու խնդիրը; Ուղղակի վստահ եմ որ Պելլեգրինին էս տեսեկ բան հաստատ չեր սպասում:

----------


## Աբելյան

0-0 իմ կանխատեսմամբ: :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

Եկել եմ էսօրվա խաղի հաշիվը ասեմ, հարամ անեմ :Jpit: 
4:2 Բարսելոնան կհաղթի :Tomato:

----------

h.s. (10.04.2010), matlev (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010), Նարե (10.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Պեպը մեեեեեեեծ անակնկալ խելագառ սաստավա հանում մենակ նայեք...
> 
> -----------Valdes-----------
> Puyol---Pique---Milito--Maxwell
> ----------Sergio B.------------
> -----Xavi----------------------
> --------------Keita-----------
> Alves-------------------Pedro
> -----------Messi--------------
> ...


Տենաս էս ինչա՞ մոգոնել: Պելեգրինիի սաղ պլանները խառնելուա իրար :Lol2:

----------

Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Liveresult.ru-ից`




> Если у хозяев нет РЕАЛьных сюрпризов в стартовом составе, то у каталонцев они есть. Похоже, "Барселона" сыграет по схеме 4-4-2. Испанские СМИ назвали такую версию состава ни много, ни мало, а "одноразовой революцией Гвардиолы".


Ես չեմ կարծում,որ 4-4-2 կխաղան, հավանաբար նույն 4-3-3-ը կլինի, ուղղակի Ալվեսը` հարձկավող :Smile:  
Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում <<մեկանգամյա հեղափոխության>> գաղափարը ճիշտա :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Տենաս էս ինչա՞ մոգոնել: Պելեգրինիի սաղ պլանները խառնելուա իրար


Մի 10 րոպեից 100 տոկոսանոց տվյալները կնայեմ, հիմա դեռ Ալվեսը 100 տոկոսանոց հարձակվող ա, իսկ Ռեալը երկու հարձակվողով ա, Իգուային ու Ռոնալդու:

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞

----------


## Լեո

5 պաշտպանով հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ ա խաղալու Բարսան  :Hands Up:  
Պելեգրինիի գլուխը պտտվելու ա  :Wacko:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞


Չէ, Հայ ԹՎ-ով :Smile:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞


Հայ TV-ով  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞


ՀայTV-ով  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞


Հայ TV-ով

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող. խաղը Հ1 ով ա չէ՞


հայ տվ

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՀայTV-ով





> Հայ TV-ով





> Չէ, Հայ ԹՎ-ով





> հայ տվ





> Հայ TV-ով




Իսկ դու դեռ մտածու՞մ ես, թե ինչպես կարող են ռեալիստն ու կուլեները նույն կարծիքին լինել :Jpit:  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (11.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ դու դեռ մտածու՞մ ես, թե ինչպես կարող են ռեալիստն ու կուլեները նույն կարծիքին լինել


Հեսա ես իմ գրառումը կջնջեմ :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), Մանուլ (10.04.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շուտով

----------


## Gayl

Հայ ՏՎ ին լավ ցույց չի տալիս, երեկոս փչացավ :Sad: , Ինետիս արագությունը որ 380-400 լինի գոնե կարամ կոմպով նայե՞մ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հայ ՏՎ ին լավ ցույց չի տալիս, երեկոս փչացավ, Ինետիս արագությունը որ 380-400 լինի գոնե կարամ կոմպով նայե՞մ:


www.justin.tv

 :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայ ՏՎ ին լավ ցույց չի տալիս, երեկոս փչացավ, Ինետիս արագությունը որ 380-400 լինի գոնե կարամ կոմպով նայե՞մ:


Ոչ ոքի մոտ էլ լավ ցույց չի տալիս: Յոլա պիտի գնաս :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> www.justin.tv


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: , բայց ինետիս արագություն կհերիքի՞:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոչ ոքի մոտ էլ լավ ցույց չի տալիս: Յոլա պիտի գնաս


Աստղ հուսով եմ խաղից հետո Ռոնալդուն ներվայնությունից կպատռի Բարսելոնայի դարպասի ցանցը ու գոնե ստորագրությանդ նվիրական երազանքը կիրականանա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ինետիս արագություն կհերիքի՞:


380-400-ով պետքա որ նայես :Smile: 
Ես իմ 256-ով դաժե որոշ խաղեր հաջողացնում էի :Jpit:  Իսկ Կլասսիկոն շատ channel-ներ կունենա, փորձի, ոնց էլ չլինի մեկով կնայվի :Wink:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ հուսով եմ խաղից հետո Ռոնալդուն ներվայնությունից կպատռի Բարսելոնայի դարպասի ցանցը ու գոնե ստորագրությանդ նվիրական երազանքը կիրականանա


Ես երազանքներ չունեմ, միայն նպատակներ, էն էլ ոչ թե հետո, այլ՝ ընթացքում :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե լավ ես թռա կենտրոնանամ էս հրաշք խաղի վրա :Love: 
Լեո, խաղից հետո տեղս կգրես :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010), Դարք (10.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ ոքի մոտ էլ լավ ցույց չի տալիս: Յոլա պիտի գնաս


Չէ այդպես չեմ նայի :Sad:  գոնե ինետով նայեմ:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ոչ ոքի մոտ էլ լավ ցույց չի տալիս: Յոլա պիտի գնաս


Իսկ ես НТВ Футбол-եմ նայելու  :Tongue:  Շատ լավ ա ցույց տալիս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իմ մոտ հոյակապ ցույց ա տալիս

----------


## h.s.

Քիչ մնաց... Ես թռա խաղը նայելու: Գնամ տենամ էտ ոնցա Ալվեսը Պեպին համոզել էտ դիրքում խաղալու համար

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ռեեեեեեեեեեեեաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաալլլլլլլլլլլլլլլլլլ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gayl

Ժող դեռ ով չի գնացել խնդրում եմ օգնեք :LOL: , Վահիկի տված սայթով ոնց գտնեմ կլասիկոն :LOL:  մուրազս փորս մի թողեք :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Դե ինչ բարեկամներ, բարի դիտում բոլորիս  :Wink: 

Ինչպես երևի կասեր Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (11.04.2010)

----------


## Նարե

ռեալի խայտառակվելու հերթական պահերը սկսվեցին: Բարսելոնաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), Gayl (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե լավ ես թռա կենտրոնանամ էս հրաշք խաղի վրա
> Լեո, խաղից հետո տեղս կգրես


Կենտրոնացի, որ ստորագրությունս չմոռանաս :Tongue: :



> Չէ այդպես չեմ նայի գոնե ինետով նայեմ:


Այ մարդ, ինչերի հետևից ես ընկել... աչք ա էլի. էսօր կա, վաղը չկա :Wink:  :LOL: 

Լավ, ինչպես ասում են՝

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Դե ինչ բարեկամներ, բարի դիտում բոլորիս 
> 
> Ինչպես երևի կասեր Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը


Աստված մեր հետ,մենք Էլ Բարսայի հետ :Goblin:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

http://www.webuser.co.uk/websites/wa...id-live-online

----------

Gayl (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կենտրոնացի, որ ստորագրությունս չմոռանաս:
> 
> Այ մարդ, ինչերի հետևից ես ընկել... աչք ա էլի. էսօր կա, վաղը չկա
> 
> Լավ, ինչպես ասում են՝


Մոտս խառը վիճակ ա, էլ աչք մնա՞ց :LOL:  բա չտենամ Ալվեշը ինչ լավ հարձակվողա՞ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

*Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ, Մեսսի՜*  :Clapping: 

Մեսսին մանրից Կասիլիասին տռաս ա հանում  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

11 մետրանոցը մրցավարը չարձանագրեց (Մեսսի նկատմամբ խախտումը), բայց դե Մեսսին իր գործն արեց  :Tongue: 
Սպասենք դեպքերի հետագա զարգացմանը  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չկար 11 մ-անոց:

----------


## GevSky

Ամենաշատը առաջին խաղակեսից էի վախում... Որովհետև Պեպը երկրորդներում ուժեղա լինում... իրա մոտ երկրորդ խաղակես կարդալու տաղանդ կա :Wink:  Տեսնենք... ամենինչ շատ լավա, բայց ամենինչ շատ վաղա :Smile: 
Ի դեպ Մեխուտոն կրկին ապացուցումա որ ինքը կենդանիա..... 2 անգամ ռեալ դեղինի համար վիճելու համար 2 դեղին քարտ... Իսկ Խավիի դեղինի ժամանակ ձեռքով խաղ կար ու դրա համար հաղթեց արդարությունը ու հաշիվը փոխվեց... Պարզ զգացվումա որ ռեալը շատ խառնա... Վանդակն ընկած վագռի պես իրան պատեպատա տալիս ապարդյուն :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չկար 11 մ-անոց:


Մաքուր 11 մետրանոց էր, չդրեց Մուխիկը :Angry2:

----------

Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Չկար 11 մ-անոց:


Կար, բացահայտ էր: Պաշտպանը (կարծեմ Ալբելոան էր) ընկնելիս Մեսսին իր հետ տարավ, այլապես Մեսսին հետփոխանցում էր կատարելու:

----------


## Gayl

> Չկար 11 մ-անոց:


Թաղեմ վիվա սելին ու հայ տվ ին :LOL:  :LOL: , գոնե Ռեալը լավ ա խաղու՞մ, մի հատ սայթում պատմում են ու կարդացի, որ Իգուայինը կարար խփեր մեկ էլ Ալոնսոն, ճիշտ են ասու՞մ: :LOL:

----------


## Դարք

> Չկար 11 մ-անոց:


 իսպանական պարբերականներից մեկը գրում է,Որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստ Քրիստիանու Ռունալդույի տանը գտնվել են Մեսսի պոստերները

----------


## Barcamaniac

Astgh, ճիշտ ես ասւմ, պենալ չկար, պենալ էր Ռոնալդուին գցելը, գոլը աֆսայդից էր, Մեսսին ձեռքով խաղաց, Չավին խփեց Ալոնսոյին, Տրիբունայից էլ Կասիլյասի աչէերին լազեր էին քցում:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Աբելյան (11.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հետ ու՞մ էր փոխանցելու: Մի պաշտպան էլ արդեն օգնության էր հասել:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Dark Night, դե պետք չի զարմանալ, ինքը միշտ էլ Մեսսիին գովացել ա, հավանաբար Լեոն իրա համար օրինակ ա ծառայում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թաղեմ վիվա սելին ու հայ տվ ին, գոնե Ռեալը լավ ա խաղու՞մ, մի հատ սայթում պատմում են ու կարդացի, որ Իգուայինը կարար խփեր մեկ էլ Ալոնսոն, ճիշտ են ասու՞մ:


Թաղի՞ր, ապրես :LOL:  Ճիշտ են ասում :Smile: 



> Astgh, ճիշտ ես ասւմ, պենալ չկար, պենալ էր Ռոնալդուին գցելը, գոլը աֆսայդից էր, Մեսսին ձեռքով խաղաց, Չավին խփեց Ալոնսոյին, Տրիբունայից էլ Կասիլյասի աչէերին լազեր էին քցում:


Գործից հասկանում ես :Ok:

----------

Gayl (11.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Թաղեմ վիվա սելին ու հայ տվ ին, գոնե Ռեալը լավ ա խաղու՞մ, մի հատ սայթում պատմում են ու կարդացի, որ Իգուայինը կարար խփեր մեկ էլ Ալոնսոն, ճիշտ են ասու՞մ:


Իգուաինը կարար խփեր,բայց ամենակարևոր պահին *сбой системы* տվեց մոտը :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հետ ու՞մ էր փոխանցելու: Մի պաշտպան էլ արդեն օգնության էր հասել:


Չեմ հիշում կենտրոնում ով էր, կա՛մ Պեդրոն էր, կա՛մ Չավին  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> իսպանական պարբերականներից մեկը գրում է,Որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստ Քրիստիանու Ռունալդույի տանը գտնվել են Մեսսի պոստերները


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ռոնալդուն գոլ չխփի սաղ աշխարհով խայտառակ ա լինում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ հիշում կենտրոնում ով էր, կա՛մ Պեդրոն էր, կա՛մ Չավին


Հա՞, իմ հիշելով վարդգեսն էր :Think: 



> Ռոնալդուն գոլ չխփի սաղ աշխարհով խայտառակ ա լինում


Մարսելոյին Արսենալը չի ուզու՞մ առնի:

----------


## Gayl

> Իգուաինը կարար խփեր,բայց ամենակարևոր պահին *сбой системы* տվեց մոտը


Էտ տղեն լոմկեք ունի, շատ ա հուզվում:
Այ հիմա իսկական ժամանակն ա՝ Ռեալի գործակիցը 5 ա, արժի մի հատ պ1 խփել:

----------


## Դարք

> Dark Night, դե պետք չի զարմանալ, ինքը միշտ էլ Մեսսիին գովացել ա, հավանաբար Լեոն իրա համար օրինակ ա ծառայում:


ՄԵԿ էլ իսպանական de la sport պարբերականի տված այն հարցին,թե արդյոք կուզենար Մեսսի լինել,բայց մազերիտ տեղը խառը կանաչի լիներ հարցին,Ռունալդուն թհինկ ա արել :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Իգուայինի սիրտը թփրտում ա, չի թողնում լուրջ կենտրոնանա: Իր հավատն էլ չի գալիս, որ կարող ա ինքը գոլի հեղինակ դառնա  :LOL: 

Բայց դե Ռոնալդուն վտանգավոր ա  :Think:  Դրան գնդակազերծ անել ա պետք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kita

Մեսսսսսսսսսսսի :Love: 
Չնայած չեմ կարող նայել, բայց ուրախությանս չափ չկա  :Yahoo:

----------

Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա՞, իմ հիշելով վարդգեսն էր
> 
> Մարսելոյին Արսենալը չի ուզու՞մ առնի:


Չի կարու՞մ խաղա, ուզու՞մ ես Արսեն Վենգերը դրանից տղա սարքի՞ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Համ էլ մոռացա ասեմ, կեսսե Մարսելոն, ես իրեն եմ բալետ անում  :Love: 
Մարսելո՜, Մարսելո՜  :Clapping:

----------


## Երվանդ

Երկրորդ կեսին 3 կամ 4 գոլ ա խփելու Բարսան :Xeloq:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՄԵԿ էլ իսպանական de la sport պարբերականի տված այն հարցին,թե արդյոք կուզենար Մեսսի լինել,բայց մազերիտ տեղը խառը կանաչի լիներ հարցին,Ռունալդուն թհինկ ա արել


Մտածել ա հարց տվողին ո՞ր տրամաչափի ձողով ձաղկի:

----------

Մանուլ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես մտածում էի կարողա Ռեալը մի քիչ արագ լինի, մտածում էի Արսենալի հետ խաղերից կարա հոգնած լինեն տղերքը, էն էլ նորմալ ա սաղ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չի կարու՞մ խաղա, ուզու՞մ ես Արսեն Վենգերը դրանից տղա սարքի՞


Ուզում ա բուֆետում սեղան սրբող սարքի, մենակ թե տանի:

----------


## Դարք

> Մտածել ա հարց տվողին ո՞ր տրամաչափի ձողով ձաղկի:


բայց համաձայնվի կսազեր :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Ֆսյո սկսումա գնացին Ռեալիստներին սրտանց ցանկանում եմ հաջողություն հաջորդ Թագավորական գավաթի խաղերում :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջ, թեման փակում եմ գնանք ֆուտբոլ նայենք

----------


## Gayl

> Ուզում ա բուֆետում սեղան սրբող սարքի, մենակ թե տանի:


 :LOL: Յա էտ Արսենալն էր ձեր զիբիլանո՞ցն էր, քո կարծիքով դրան կհանի՞, այ մարդ չգիտեմ մի բան արեք թող Ռեալը գոնե նիչյա խաղա, թե չէ սաղ աշխարհով խայտառակ եմ լինելու :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

թու-թու ինետս դզվեց, ես էլ կարամ նայեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կամպիոնեեեե՜ , կամպիոնեեե՜ օլե օլե օլե

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Մնաց 2 կամ 3 գոլ :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Նարե

պհաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյ, երկրորդ գոլն արդեն իրականություն է

----------


## Լեո

*Գոոոոոոլ, Պեդրո, Բարսաաա*  :Clapping:

----------

Kita (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

ա հաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա արա էտ առբեօլին դեբիլա, Պեդրոին չի կարում պահի, բա էլ ի՞նչ Մեսսի:

----------


## Gayl

արա ի՞նչ Վանդեռ Վառտ, դրանք խայտառա՞կ են:

----------


## Gayl

Ժող Վահիկի տված սայթով նայեք, կամենտատռները բոց են :LOL: , ապրես Վահիկ ջան:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ռեալի երկրպագուները հեռանում են խաղադաշտից, չնայած խաղին դեռ 7 րոպե կա:

----------


## Gayl

Բարսան ուժեղ էր:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շնորհավոր, ավելի ուժեղ էիք:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Երվանդ (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ծեծ ...

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Բարսան լրիվ տիրապետում էր իրավիճակին ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում, ու խաղաց իր հնարավորությունների 80 տոկոսով, Կասիլիասի հրաշք խաղը որ չլիներ 4:0 կլիներ:

----------

Legolas (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր, արժանի հաղթանակ էր:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Երվանդ (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ծեծ ...


REAl-Ը դասկան հոգնայի ենթարկվեց Մեսսի-Խավի-Իննեստա եռյակի կողմից :Yahoo:

----------


## Gayl

Վալդեսինն էլ, որ չլիներ 4:2, դա միայն երկրորդ խաղակեսում:

----------


## Gayl

> REAl-Ը դասկան հոգնայի ենթարկվե Մեսսի-Խավի-Իննեստա եռյակի կողմից


Չավին հոյակապ էր:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Tot el camp, es un clam,
Som la gent blaugrana,
tan se val d'on venim,
si del sud o del nord,
ara estem d'acord, estem d'acord;
una bandera ens agermana,
Blaugrana al vent,
un crit valent,
tenim un nom, el sap tothom,
BARCA!! BARCA!! BAAAARCA!!!!

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Երվանդ (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Վալդեսինն էլ, որ չլիներ 4:2, դա միայն երկրորդ խաղակեսում:


Իսկ խաղադաշտում էլ, որ ոչ ոք չլիներ, խաղը 0-0 կավարտվեր :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Արա դե թույլ եք էլի հո զոռով չի :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Եկել եմ էսօրվա խաղի հաշիվը ասեմ, հարամ անեմ
> 4:2 Բարսելոնան կհաղթի


Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ 2 գոլի առավելությունը ճիշտ էի ասել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (11.04.2010), Երվանդ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մոտս խառը վիճակ ա, էլ աչք մնա՞ց բա չտենամ Ալվեշը ինչ լավ հարձակվողա՞


Լավն էր չէ՞  :Jpit: 
պռոստո ոչ մեկ չջոգեց որ բարսան հինգ պաշպանով խաղաց  :LOL:  հետո երբ արդեն  երկու գնդակ առջևում էր Մաքսվելին փոխարինեց: Պեպը հրաշք ա էլի  :Love:

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ 2 գոլի առավելությունը ճիշտ էի ասել


Աստտված տա հա գաս ու սենց կայֆ բաներ ասես :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավն էր չէ՞ 
> պռոստո ոչ մեկ չջոգեց որ բարսան հինգ պաշպանով խաղաց  հետո երբ արդեն  երկու գնդակ առջևում էր Մաքսվելին փոխարինեց: Պեպը հրաշք ա էլի


Շատ խելացի քայլ էր պեպի կողմից, թիմը լավ խաղաղաց և արժանի էր հաղթանակի, թե ասա ես ինչ էի ինձ ճղում :LOL:  :LOL:  ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ իսպանականների հետ :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Ուժեղը ուղեղ էր, շնորհավոր , բայց ինչ անհետաքրքիր խաղ ստացվեց:

----------


## GevSky

Ովա հիշում ես մի քանի օր առաջ հարց տվեցի, թե տենաս որ թիմնա ավելի շատ վախում մեկը մյուսից....
Հարցս անկապ չէր... Ու դա շատ կարևոր փաստ է, այսօր ես ստացա պատասխանը ավելի շատ վախենում էր ռեալը, ու դա իրան խանգարեց: Հիշենք թե ինչ սառնասրտությամբ էր պաշտպանվում Բարսան, նույնիսկ պաշտպանությունում իրենց կրունկով պասեր թույլ տալով, և հակառակ դրան Ռեալի ոտ ու ձեռ ընկնելը, որի պատճառով Արբելոան ու կասիլյասը սխալվեցին ու գոլ կերան:
Ինչևէ թեկուզ այդ վախը իր հերթին բնական էր, ոնց էլ չլնի պենտակամպեոնների դեմ էին խաղում որոնք անցած 3 կլասսիկոներում հաղթել էին ու վերջի Արսենալի խաղից հետո էլ Անտիմեսսի տերմինալոգիան էր մտել մեծ ֆուտբոլ: Սրանք թվում են մանրուքներ են, բայց իրենց գործն անում են: Ամեն դեպքում կմիանամ Լեոյին ու մաղթում եմ Ռեալին համբերություն ու երկար տարիների կյանք :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Մի քիչ հւմորակենացագրություն ստացվեց, բայց դրանց մեջ անկեղծություն կար իրոք.... Ուղղակի կասեմ որ կեցցե իսպանական ֆուտբոլը:

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ուժեղը ուղեղ էր, շնորհավոր , բայց ինչ անհետաքրքիր խաղ ստացվեց:


Ընդհանուր շատ էին խախտում կանոնները դրանից էր... մասնավորապես ռեալը համը հանում էր:

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսին գովում ենք, բայց եկեք նշենք նրա թույլ տեղերից մեկը… Նա հաճախ է «ժլատություն» անում՝ վերջնական հարվածի իրավունքը վերապահելով իրեն: Ու քանի որ այդ հարվածները մեծամասամբ վերջանում են գոլով, նրա «ժլատության» մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում, բայց երբեմն լինում է այն, ինչ այսօր եղավ: Հաշիվը կարող էր 0-3 լինել, իսկ Պեդրոն՝ դուբլի հեղինակ:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կեցցե՛ս Մեսսի, կեցցե՛ս ադաշ ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Մեսսին գովում ենք, բայց եկեք նշենք նրա թույլ տեղերից մեկը… Նա հաճախ է «ժլատություն» անում՝ վերջնական հարվածի իրավունքը վերապահելով իրեն: Ու քանի որ այդ հարվածները մեծամասամբ վերջանում են գոլով, նրա «ժլատության» մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում, բայց երբեմն լինում է այն, ինչ այսօր եղավ: Հաշիվը կարող էր 0-3 լինել, իսկ Պեդրոն՝ դուբլի հեղինակ:
> 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում, կեցցե՛ս Մեսսի, կեցցե՛ս ադաշ ջան


Լեո ջան ամբողջ գրածիդ համաձայն եմ ու եսել էմ նույն բանը մտածել, բայց մի բան ավելացնեմ, որ եթե հաշիվը չլիներ 0-2 այլ լիներ 0-0 Մեսսին փոխանցում կկատարեր: 99% համոզված եմ:
կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ Մեսսիի համար առաջին հերթին կարևորա իր թիմի հաղթանակը, իսկ երկրորդ հերթին այն որ ինքը գոլ խփի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ նույն բանը նրան Պեպը հասցրած կլինի ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Minerva

Ուռաաաաաաա. :Yahoo: 
Շնորհավորում եմ, Բարսան պաշտոնապես Իսպանիայի ուժեղագույն թիմն ա:  :Jpit:  Ապրեն տղերքը, Չավի :Love: , Մեսսին լավագույնն ա (չնայած մի քիչ պակաս խոզություն աներ, ավելի լավ կլիներ :Angry2: ), Պեդրոն... Բարսայի կանտերան ուրիշ ա էլի: Ամենաշատը ուրախանում եմ, որ   թիմի կորիզը Լա Մասիայի դաստիարակած տաղանդներն են: 
Ռեալը պայքարեց, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն Բարսան ավելի ուժեղ էր, չի կարելի ժխտել: Ամենաշատը ջղայնանում եմ, որ երկրպագուները խաղը դեռ չվերջացած գնում են :Angry2: : Հա, հասկացանք ձեր թիմը պարտվում ա մրցաշրջանի ամենակարևոր խաղում  :Jpit: , բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի թողեք, գնաք: Կամպ Նոուում տենց դեպք եղե՞լ ա: :Think: 
Հա, մոռացա ասեի, Պեպը վերջն ա, ուրիշ չգիտեմ էլ ո՞նց կարելի ա նկարագրել իրան: :Love:

----------

h.s. (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Լեո ջան ամբողջ գրածիդ համաձայն եմ ու եսել էմ նույն բանը մտածել, բայց մի բան ավելացնեմ, որ եթե հաշիվը չլիներ 0-2 այլ լիներ 0-0 Մեսսին փոխանցում կկատարեր: 99% համոզված եմ:
> կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ Մեսսիի համար առաջին հերթին կարևորա իր թիմի հաղթանակը, իսկ երկրորդ հերթին այն որ ինքը գոլ խփի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ նույն բանը նրան Պեպը հասցրած կլինի ասել


Հա, հույս ունեմ, Պեպը ականջները քաշած կլինի:  :Angry2:  Լեոն իրոք իրա էդ գծի վրա աշխատելու տեղ ունի: Վերջիվերջո, ՉԼ կամ էլ չեմ ասում Մունդիալի մասին:

----------


## Դարք

> Հա, հույս ունեմ, Պեպը ականջները քաշած կլինի:  Լեոն իրոք իրա էդ գծի վրա աշխատելու տեղ ունի: Վերջիվերջո, ՉԼ կամ էլ չեմ ասում Մունդիալի մասին:


Ինձ թվումա պետք չէ այդքան մեղադրել մեսսիին,քանի որ նա տեսնում է, որ իր մոտ ամեն ինչ ստացվում է և ինչու չէ,եթե ստացվումա թող ես խփեմ,վերջի ինքը հաստատ չի հրաժարվի լավագույն ռմբարկու տիտղոսից,այ որ նրա մոտ չստացվեր այ էն ժամանակ բերեք մեխադրենք,

----------


## Yellow Raven

4 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ Կլասսիկոներում :Love: 
Շնորհավոր կուլեներ :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (12.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ուռաաաաաաա.
> Շնորհավորում եմ, Բարսան պաշտոնապես Իսպանիայի ուժեղագույն թիմն ա:  Ապրեն տղերքը, Չավի, Մեսսին լավագույնն ա (չնայած մի քիչ պակաս խոզություն աներ, ավելի լավ կլիներ), Պեդրոն... Բարսայի կանտերան ուրիշ ա էլի: Ամենաշատը ուրախանում եմ, որ   թիմի կորիզը Լա Մասիայի դաստիարակած տաղանդներն են: 
> Ռեալը պայքարեց, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն Բարսան ավելի ուժեղ էր, չի կարելի ժխտել: Ամենաշատը ջղայնանում եմ, որ երկրպագուները խաղը դեռ չվերջացած գնում են: Հա, հասկացանք ձեր թիմը պարտվում ա մրցաշրջանի ամենակարևոր խաղում , բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի թողեք, գնաք: Կամպ Նոուում տենց դեպք եղե՞լ ա:
> Հա, մոռացա ասեի, Պեպը վերջն ա, ուրիշ չգիտեմ էլ ո՞նց կարելի ա նկարագրել իրան:


Minerva ջան ավելացնեմ, որ պաշտպանությունում էլ Պիկեն էր շատ լավ խաղում, Ինյեստան էլ իրան շատ լավ դրսևորեց, ձեռից գնդակ խլել համարյա չէր լինում:
Ամեն դեպքում Բարսան էս խաղում ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց: El Visca Barca!

----------

Barcamaniac (12.04.2010), DavitH (11.04.2010), Minerva (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը նրանց ովքեր չեն կասկածել Բարսայի հաղթանակին ...
հրաշալի խաղ ու հրաշալի հաղթանակ Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսան էլի ապացուցեց որ ավելի ուժեղ ա ու Ռեալի ՉԼ-ից դուրս մնալը օրինաչափոթյուն էր

Շատ լավ խաղացին Մեսին, Պույոլը, Չավին, Պիքեն, Պեդրոն, Ինեստան, Կասիլիասը /Ռեալից մենակ իրան կարամ առանձնացնեմ  :Smile:  / 
Ռոնալդուն չկար / ինքը երևի մենակ Հայաստանի դեմ ա կարում խաղա  :Smile:   /, ինքը ավելի լավ ա մնար Մանչեսթրում

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Էսօր սկի չեի ուզում տեղերիցս հլնեի :Sad: , շնորհավոր բարսը շատ լավ խաղաց, արժանի էին որ հաղթեին:
Ռեալիստներ ջան չնեղվեք ոչինչ սպասենք մյուս տարի հույս ունենալով, որ ավելի ուժեղ  Ռեալ ենք տեսնելու, երեկվա խաղով ամենինչ չի վերջանում, հլը մենք շատ-շատ ենք տոնելու միասին Ռեալի հաղթանակները, էլ չեմ ասում որ էս տարի դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի, ես հույս ունեմ, որ լա Լիգան հաղթելու ենք, տեսնենք:

----------

Minerva (11.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Ինձ թվումա պետք չէ այդքան մեղադրել մեսսիին,քանի որ նա տեսնում է, որ իր մոտ ամեն ինչ ստացվում է և ինչու չէ,եթե ստացվումա թող ես խփեմ,վերջի ինքը հաստատ չի հրաժարվի լավագույն ռմբարկու տիտղոսից,այ որ նրա մոտ չստացվեր այ էն ժամանակ բերեք մեխադրենք,


Չեմ մեղադրում Լեոյին, ուղղակի պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար ասում եմ էլի:  :Jpit:  Կարծեմ դեռ նենց իրավիճակ չի եղել, որ իրա եսասիրության պատճառով Բարսան պարտվի, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում: Էդ եսասիրություն էլ, որ ասում եմ, վատ իմաստով նկատի չունեմ: Հարձակվողների համար էդ բնական ա, հարմար դիրքում ա, ուզում ա անպայման գոլ խփի, կարող ա էդ պահին սկի չնկատի էլ, որ խաղընկերն ավելի հարմար դիրքում ա:




> Minerva ջան ավելացնեմ, որ պաշտպանությունում էլ Պիկեն էր շատ լավ խաղում, Ինյեստան էլ իրան շատ լավ դրսևորեց, ձեռից գնդակ խլել համարյա չէր լինում:
> Ամեն դեպքում Բարսան էս խաղում ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց: El Visca Barca!


Համաձայն եմ: Որ իրանց անունները չեմ նշել, չի նշանակում, որ մտածում եմ` լավ չեն խաղացել: :Smile:  Ինիեստան ընդհանրապես իմ ամենասիրած խաղացողներից ա, ու համոզված եմ` առանց իրա Բարսայի խաղը ուրիշ կլիներ: Պիկեին էլ եմ շատ սիրում, ճիշտ ա մեկճմեկ սխալվում ա, բայց բարձրակարգ պաշտպան ա ու էսօր էլ ընտիր խաղաց: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերադարձել ա Բարսա:

----------

h.s. (12.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Երկար ժամանակ (հմմմ  :Think:  մոտ 3 տարի) ֆուտբոլ չնայելուց հետո (ավելի ճիշտ նայում էի, բայց կիսատ-պռատ) էնքան շուտ ես նկատում յուրաքանչյուր թիմի մեջ փոփոխությունները: Էն, որ մեկին մի քանի տարի չես տեսնում, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես, ահագին փոխված  :Jpit:  Հիմա էս ա: 
Երեկվա խաղին վաղուց եմ սպասել, ու որոշել էի, որ էդ խաղից հետո նորից սկսելու եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել: Լավ հիմա ասեմ փոփոխությունները: 3 տարի առաջ Ռեալի դեմ ոչ ոք չէր կարողանում խաղար: Էն ժամանակ իրանք ունեին շատ լավ թիմ ու շատ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում: Ռեալը իմ կարծիքով էլ չի ունենա Լուիշ Ֆիգու, Զինեդին Զիդան  :Love: : Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները արագաշարժ են Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների համեմատ, բայց հիմա Ռեալում առաջվա թիմային խաղը էլ չկա: Իսկ Բարսայի խաղից հիացած եմ, գեղեցիկ պասերով, իսկական թիմային խաղ ցուցադրեցին:

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Արժանի հաղթանակ էր:  :Bux:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Արև, բայց քիչ ես ասում  :Think:  Ռեալը պիկին հասավ 2002թվականին, դրանից հետո արդեն  միայն անկումա ապրել: Ես հիշում եմ մենք 9-10դասարաններում ոնց էինք դառել ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներ, ես որ երևի ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային խաղ բաց չէի թողնում, իհարկե ռեալին էի երկրպագում: Հետո արդեն, որ սկսեցին աշխարհում ինչքան հայտնի դեմք կա առնել ու իրենց թիմից խաղացնել, թուլացավ, որովհետև ավելի շատ աստղային հավաքույթի էր վերածվում, քան ֆուտբոլի: Ինչևէ Ռեալ Մադրիդ թիմի հաջողությունները շատ շատ են եղել: Իսկ բարսան աչքներիս առաջ սովորական թիմից հիմա դառելա աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլային ակումբը ու դա շնորհիվ մարզչական շատ ճիշտ աշխատանքի:Իսկ Ռեալում մինչև հիմա չեն ջոկել, որ Ռոնալդուներից, Կականերից ու Զիդաններից շատ ավելի կարևոր է մարզիչը:Ու չեն հասկացել, որ Վիսենտե Դել Բոսկեի ու Հիեռոի հեռանալուց հետո Ռեալը դադարեց թիմ լինել: Երեկ գիշերը ես էլ ինձ քնից մի կերպ կտրելով նայեցի ու հիացած էի ու Բարսայով, Ռեալը ռեալի նման չէր, եսիմ...Համենայն դեպս իմ իմացած Ռեալը չեր, որովհետև արդեն վաղուցա ֆուտբոլով էլ չէի հետաքրքրվում: Ռաուլն էլ մի տեսակ արդեն իրեն սպառելա...

Ապրեն տղերքը  :Red Hat:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Արև, բայց քիչ ես ասում  Ռեալը պիկին հասավ 2002թվականին, դրանից հետո արդեն  միայն անկումա ապրել: Ես հիշում եմ մենք 9-10դասարաններում ոնց էինք դառել ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներ, ես որ երևի ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային խաղ բաց չէի թողնում, իհարկե ռեալին էի երկրպագում: Հետո արդեն, որ սկսեցին աշխարհում ինչքան հայտնի դեմք կա առնել ու իրենց թիմից խաղացնել, թուլացավ, որովհետև ավելի շատ աստղային հավաքույթի էր վերածվում, քան ֆուտբոլի: Ինչևէ Ռեալ Մադրիդ թիմի հաջողությունները շատ շատ են եղել: Իսկ բարսան աչքներիս առաջ սովորական թիմից հիմա դառելա աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլային ակումբը ու դա շնորհիվ մարզչական շատ ճիշտ աշխատանքի:Իսկ Ռեալում մինչև հիմա չեն ջոկել, որ Ռոնալդուներից, Կականերից ու Զիդաններից շատ ավելի կարևոր է մարզիչը:Ու չեն հասկացել, որ Վիսենտե Դել Բոսկեի ու Հիեռոի հեռանալուց հետո Ռեալը դադարեց թիմ լինել: Երեկ գիշերը ես էլ ինձ քնից մի կերպ կտրելով նայեցի ու հիացած էի ու Բարսայով, Ռեալը ռեալի նման չէր, եսիմ...Համենայն դեպս իմ իմացած Ռեալը չեր, որովհետև արդեն վաղուցա ֆուտբոլով էլ չէի հետաքրքրվում: Ռաուլն էլ մի տեսակ արդեն իրեն սպառելա...
> 
> Ապրեն տղերքը


Դե կոնկրետ չէի հիշում քանի տարիա չեմ նայում: Դրա համար մտածելով ասեցի  :Blush:  
Հա ճիշտ աաա, ես դպրոցական էի էն ժամանակ:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց իրոք իմ դուրը չեկավ էն պահը որ երկրպագուները թողում գնում են, ինչ ուզումա լինի պետքա նստեին ու մինչև վերջի պահը իրանց թիմի հետ լինեին... Չեմ հարգում տենց երկրպագուներին... Փաստորեն էտ հարցումելա Ռեալը թերանում :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց իրոք իմ դուրը չեկավ էն պահը որ երկրպագուները թողում գնում են, ինչ ուզումա լինի պետքա նստեին ու մինչև վերջի պահը իրանց թիմի հետ լինեին... Չեմ հարգում տենց երկրպագուներին... Փաստորեն էտ հարցումելա Ռեալը թերանում


Դա արդեն նեռվերի հետ էր կապված,  անգամ անգլիական և բրազիլական թիմերի երկրպագուներն են հեռանում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենց ակումբի կողքին կանգնած չեն:

----------


## GevSky

> Դա արդեն նեռվերի հետ էր կապված,  անգամ անգլիական և բրազիլական թիմերի երկրպագուներն են հեռանում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենց ակումբի կողքին կանգնած չեն:


Դա իմ անձնական կարծիքնա, ես ինքս տենց մարդ եմ, որ մինչև վերջին պահը կմնայի: Հենց էտ պահին էր միգուցե պետք մնալ, որ ընկածը զգա իր հանդեպ նվիրվածություն ւու հավատարմություն հետագայում ավելի մեծ ներքին էներգիա ձեռք բերելու համար: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ հասկանում տենց վերաբերմունք, ու իմ կարծիքով դա թուլության նծան էր, գոնե պետք է մնային Բարսայի դեմ խայտառակ չլինելու համար, իսկ դա էր հենց խայտառակությունը, այլ ոչ թե պարտությունը, ֆուտբոլա բոլորն ել պարտվում են հետո ինչ: Երբ Հայաստանը Թուրքիային պարտվեց, ես ավելի բարձր էի գոռում փորձելով դուխ տալ տղերքին, որ ոչինչ մենք ձեր հետ են, հակառակ դեպքում դա նույնա ոնց որ ընկերդ ընկնի ձեռք մեկնելու փոխարեն թողնես գնաս...

Հա մեկել տեսեք ինչ կայֆա մեկնաբանվում կլասսիկոն Ուտկինը՝ http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/utkin/79041.html

----------

Gayl (12.04.2010), Vaho (12.04.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոուրինյոն լավագույն մարզիչներից մեկն է. Գվարդիոլա


Իսպանական «Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան վստահություն է հայտնել, որ գալիք մրցաշրջանում «կապտանռնագույններին» ամենևին էլ հեշտ չի լինելու Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ պայքարում, տեղեկացնում է իսպանական AS պարբերականը:



«Պրիմերայի համար շատ լավ է, որ «Ռեալում» աշխատելու է Մոուրինյոն: Նա աշխարհի լավագույն մարզիչներից մեկն է: Իսկ մենք պետք է ավելի մրցունակ լինենք: Կարող եմ ասել միայն, որ «Ռեալին» հաղթել զրոյական հաշվով չի ստացվի»,- Գվարդիոլայի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Championat-ը:

Կապված ակումբի նոր ձեռքբերում Դավիդ Վիլյայի հետ` Գվարդիոլան ասել է. «Վիլյան կարող է գործել կենտրոնում և եզրերում: Հուսով եմ` նա կշարունակի վայելել ֆուտբոլը»: 

*Աղբյուրը*

----------

tikopx (20.07.2010)

----------


## Mundialito

օդնօյում բացել եմ Ռեալի և Բարսայի եռկրպագունեռի բանավեճ գրուպա ցանկացօղները կարող են գրանցվել այնտեղ դիմելով ինդձ անունս ես դզեվ ա գրած ՎԱԼ Gandzayic depi Yerevan,գրուպան ամբողջ ուժով կաշխատի մի քանի օրից,

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> օդնօյում բացել եմ Ռեալի և Բարսայի եռկրպագունեռի բանավեճ գրուպա ցանկացօղները կարող են գրանցվել այնտեղ դիմելով ինդձ անունս ես դզեվ ա գրած ՎԱԼ Gandzayic depi Yerevan,գրուպան ամբողջ ուժով կաշխատի մի քանի օրից,


Մեծ գործ եք անում, ապրեք !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

բարեկամներ, դուք ստեղ ռեալ բարսելոն էք քննարկում, իսկ Հենոն այնտեղ հրաշքներ է կատարում, դեմք եք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> բարեկամներ, դուք ստեղ ռեալ բարսելոն էք քննարկում, իսկ Հենոն այնտեղ հրաշքներ է կատարում, դեմք եք


Հենոյին վնա՞ս ենք տալիս  :Unsure:  
Դեմք ես  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիրա Հենոն միգուցե այստեղ գրանցվածա ու ինքնելա ազատ ժամանակ ռեալ Բարսելոնա քննարկում , ինչ իմանաս :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տղերքն արդեն սկսել են հոգեբանորեն վախեցնել առաջիկա մրցակիցներին


Տղերքը գիտեն ինչ են անում…
Առաջիկա հանդիումը որոշիչ կդառնա երկու թմերի համար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մյուս տուրում Ռեալը աչքիս վախից խաղին էլ չներկայանա :Jpit:

----------

Inna (22.11.2010), Լեո (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Մյուս տուրում Ռեալը աչքիս վախից խաղին էլ չներկայանա


Կամ կներկայանա առանց Ռաուլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կամ կներկայանա առանց Ռաուլի


կգա,կխաղա, կհաղթի...


Հ.Գ.
ծնվեց 1899 թ. նոյ 29-ին, սատկավ 2010 թ. նոյ 29-ին
օղորմի...

----------

Ungrateful (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Չուզողություն  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չուզողություն


ինչքան դու ես չուզող Ռեալին ,դրա կեսի չափ էլ ես բառսին :Cool:

----------


## tikopx

Ես էս թեման չեմ մտնում ընդհանրապես, բայց այս անգամ չդիմացա. Ռեալի կողմից եմ:

----------

Սերխիո (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Էս Նոյի տապանի պլակատների՞ց ա  :Blink:

----------

tikopx (22.11.2010), Yellow Raven (25.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Էս Նոյի տապանի պլակատների՞ց ա


հա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> հա


Սարսափելիորեն իմաստը չհասկացա  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ուղղակի նկարը ռաստ եկավ, ասի ցույց տամ,թե ինչա եղել վաղտին Բարսան:
Իմաստը ետեր:

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհակալություն, դու մեզ լուսավորեցիր:

----------


## Լեո

> ինչքան դու ես չուզող Ռեալին ,դրա կեսի չափ էլ ես բառսին


Դու էդքանի չես ձգի  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վլադ ջան , նոյյան տապանի հետ կապված էլ ասեմ , որ Ռեալը`դա պատմություն ա, տապանի պես առասպելական, բիբլիական...Իսկ պատմությունը մոռանալը, նշանակում ա չունենալ ապագա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վլադ ջան , նոյյան տապանի հետ կապված էլ ասեմ , որ Ռեալը`դա պատմություն ա, տապանի պես առասպելական, բիբլիական...Իսկ պատմությունը մոռանալը, նշանակում ա չունենալ ապագա...


Ես կասեի՝ պատմություն լինելով հանդերձ՝ վրան փոշի չնստած, այլ՝ այժմ էլ պատմություն կերտող։

----------

tikopx (22.11.2010), Սերխիո (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալագովք forever  :Lol2:  

Ձեր Ռեալից լավը չկա, իհարկե  :Jpit:  Գովացենք, գովացենք, մեկ ա ամսի 30-ից հետո երկար ժամանակով պարտադրված արձակուրդի եք գնալու էս թեմայից  :Lol2:  Մենք էստեղ խրախճանք ենք կազմակերպելու, դժվար թե դուք սիրտ ունենք մեր խնճույքին ընկերակցելու  :Jpit:  Չնայած անկեղծ հրավիրում եմ ձեզ  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

> Ռեալագովք forever  
> 
> Ձեր Ռեալից լավը չկա, իհարկե  Գովացենք, գովացենք, մեկ ա ամսի 30-ից հետո երկար ժամանակով պարտադրված արձակուրդի եք գնալու էս թեմայից  Մենք էստեղ խրախճանք ենք կազմակերպելու, դժվար թե դուք սիրտ ունենք մեր խնճույքին ընկերակցելու  Չնայած անկեղծ հրավիրում եմ ձեզ


ԵՍ կասեի մենք ենք ձեզ Հրավիրում ուրախության:Չենք նշի Բարսային խփած գոլերի թիվը, որ չգնաք զվարճանքից :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջարկում եմ Աստղին , այս դիալոգները տեղափեխել կլասիկոյին համապատասխանող թեմա...

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2010), Լեո (23.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ուղղակի նկարը ռաստ եկավ, ասի ցույց տամ,թե ինչա եղել վաղտին Բարսան:
> Իմաստը ետեր:


Բայց գոնե դու ինքդ հասկացար հետո նոր տեղադրեցիր  :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

> Բայց գոնե դու ինքդ հասկացար հետո նոր տեղադրեցիր


ապեր որ չհասկանայի չէի տեղադրի, կարդա սկզբից վերջ ինչա գրած:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ապեր որ չհասկանայի չէի տեղադրի, կարդա սկզբից վերջ ինչա գրած:


Դատելով նախորդ գրառումներիցդ չէի ասի

----------


## tikopx

ընգեր ինչը չես հասկացել, ասա նորից բացատրեմ գրածս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> առաջարկում եմ Աստղին , այս դիալոգները տեղափեխել կլասիկոյին համապատասխանող թեմա...


Տեղափոխեց  :Jpit: 
Տնաշեններ, մի թեմայում 7 թեմայի խնդիր եք լուծում, մարդ չգիտի՝ ամբողջը ջնջի, տուգանի, որ էլ նման բան չանե՞ք, թե՞ ընկնի ծաղկաքաղ անի  :Jpit: 

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին կոնֆլիկտոգեն գրառումների վերջը տվեք։ Ես գիտեմ համբերել, բայց շատ կտրուկ եմ վերացնում հետևանքները։ Չեմ հանդուրժելու լարված իրավիճակներ։*

----------

Gayl (23.11.2010), tikopx (23.11.2010), Սերխիո (24.11.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Է, որ նայեցինք, հո դրանից Բարսելոնան չուժեղացա՞վ, էլի չմնաց էն նույն` Ռոնալդինյոյի հույսին մնացած թիմը: Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ տեսնում եք, որ Բարսելոնան առանց իրա հազիվ ա գոլեր խփում ու ոչ-ոքիներ անում, իսկ Ռեալում անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներ այլևս չկան, և դրա արդյունքը եթե ոչ այս, ապա մյուս տարի կերևա իր ողջ փայլով:


տես, 2007 թվին ինչ էիր ասում  :LOL:  հիմա Ռոնալդինյո չկա, բայց բարսելոնը ռեալա ուտում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> տես, 2007 թվին ինչ էիր ասում  հիմա Ռոնալդինյո չկա, բայց բարսելոնը ռեալա ուտում


Էս ինչ հին գրառում ես գտել, սպասեիր մի 5 տարի էլ անցներ, նոր ասեիր էլի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ թե ով ում կուտի, շուտով կտենաս: Հիմա դաժե էն ժամանակվա Ռոնալդինյոն չի փրկի բարսելոնային:

----------

Ungrateful (24.11.2010), Հարդ (24.11.2010), Սերխիո (25.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կարծում եմ Ռեալը ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում է և եթե գրազը չշահեցի Ռեալի հանճարի վրա մահափորձ եմ կազմակերպելու :LOL:

----------

tikopx (24.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

լավ օրեր են, արժե վերհիշել




հինա , բայց հիացնումա հաշիվը




.............................*Չեմպիոն / Փոխչեմպիոն*
*ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*.................*31*......................*19*
*Բարսելոնա*......................*20*......................*22*


ՌԵալ Մադրիդ՝  	1931/32, 1932/33, 1953/54, 1954/55, 1956/57, 1957/58, 1960/61, 1961/62, 1962/63, 1963/64, 1964/65, 1966/67, 1967/68, 1968/69, 1971/72, 1974/75, 1975/76, 1977/78, 1978/79, 1979/80, 1985/86, 1986/87, 1987/88, 1988/89, 1989/90, 1994/95, 1996/97, 2000/01, 2002/03, 2006/07, 2007/08

Բարսելոն՝  1929, 1944/45, 1947/48, 1948/49, 1951/52, 1952/53, 1958/59, 1959/60, 1973/74, 1984/85, 1990/91, 1991/92, 1992/93, 1993/94, 1997/98, 1998/99, 2004/05, 2005/06, 2008/09, 2009/10

----------

Armen.181 (24.11.2010), Moonwalker (24.11.2010), Սերխիո (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հիշե՜նք

----------

Yellow Raven (25.11.2010), zanazan (25.11.2010), Արամ (26.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հա հաստատ հիշենք, մանավանդ չեմպիոնության քանակները, մենակ դրանով ամեն ինչ ասածա

----------


## Ungrateful

Բան չմնաց: Երկուշաբթի «կհիշենք»...

----------

Gayl (24.11.2010), Moonwalker (24.11.2010), tikopx (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> տես, 2007 թվին ինչ էիր ասում  հիմա Ռոնալդինյո չկա, բայց բարսելոնը ռեալա ուտում


 գրառման իմաստը չի փոխվել, հիմա էլ  ռոնալդինյոի դերը մեսսին ա կատարում , այսինքն նորից մի հոգուց կախված թիմա, են ժամանակ մեսսին զամեն խաղացող էր, հիմա ռոնալդինյոն ա դարձել միլանի զամեն ...

----------

Armen.181 (25.11.2010), tikopx (25.11.2010), Ungrateful (25.11.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> գրառման իմաստը չի փոխվել, հիմա էլ  ռոնալդինյոի դերը մեսսին ա կատարում , այսինքն նորից մի հոգուց կախված թիմա, են ժամանակ մեսսին զամեն խաղացող էր, հիմա ռոնալդինյոն ա դարձել միլանի զամեն ...


Մեսսին մոտ 3 շաբաթ չխաղաց, բայց Բարսելոնան այդ ընթացքում միայն հաղթանակներ տոնեց :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (26.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (25.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Մեսսին մոտ 3 շաբաթ չխաղաց, բայց Բարսելոնան այդ ընթացքում միայն հաղթանակներ տոնեց


բայց ինչ թիմերի հետ, մեկել ոնց :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց ինչ թիմերի հետ, մեկել ոնց


Էդ էլ դու իմացի:
Չէ որ այդքան ծանոթ ու քաջատեղյակ էս Բարսելոնայի խաղից:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց ինչ թիմերի հետ, մեկել ոնց


Ինչպես ասելա մեծն փիլիսոփա Արիստոգենեսը <<Կգա նաև այդ չարաբաստիկ երկուշաբթին, հարգելիս>> :Jpit:

----------

Barcamaniac (26.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (25.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Բարսան մեռնի, «պելե ծնի»  , մեկա չի կարա ռեալի նման խաղա, իրանք ետքան չեն կարա, որովհետև իրանք մի հատ պւյոլ ունեն մեկել մեսսի,ռոնալդինոն գնաց չէին կարում խաղային, Մեսսի ին ճարեցին:

Աշխարհում մի դեպք կա, որ Բարսա բալետ կանեմ՝  ՅՈՒՎՈՆՏՈՒՍ-Բարսելոնա:Կրկնակի անգամ եմ զզվում ետ թիմից





> Ինչպես ասելա մեծն փիլիսոփա Արիստոգենեսը <<Կգա նաև այդ չարաբաստիկ երկուշաբթին, հարգելիս>>



ձեր համար հաստատ կգա, կարանք չնայեք էլ :Smile:

----------


## zanazan

համա թե իրար կծմծում եք հաաաա  :LOL: 
հուսով եմ պարտության դեպքում պարտվող կողմը ենքան տղամարդկություն կունենա որ 
1. Շնորհավորի հակառակ կողմին
2. Ներեղություն խնդրի ավել պակաս ասածների համար  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (26.11.2010), tikopx (25.11.2010), Yellow Raven (26.11.2010)

----------


## zanazan

> հա հաստատ հիշենք, մանավանդ չեմպիոնության քանակները, մենակ դրանով ամեն ինչ ասածա


 ինչ ա ասած որ?

----------


## tikopx

> ինչ ա ասած որ?


ինչնա ինչ գրած :Think:

----------


## zanazan

> ինչնա ինչ գրած


գռել ես ամեն ինչ ասած ա, հարցնում եմ ետ ամեն ինչ-ի տակ ինչ ես հասկանում?

ասենք ես ետ թվերի տակ տեսնում եմ մենակ են որ ռեալը ավել շատ ա չեմպիոն դառե քան բառսան, ուրիշ ոչինչ..
իսկ ամեն ինչ-ի տակ շաատ բան կարելի ա տեսնել, ու հլը մի քանի բան ել մութ կմնա.

----------


## tikopx

այսինքն են եմ ասում, որ ռեալը ավելի շատա չեմպոին դառել, նշանակումա ինքը ավելի ուժեղա բարսայից:
ՌԵալի խաղացողները մինչև հիմա էլ աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողների ցուցակում են-Զիդան Ռոնալդո , Կարլոս և այլն:

ուրիշ ինչ մութ բան կա , հարցրա:

----------


## zanazan

ասենք եթե հիմա ռեալը իրա կազմը լրիվ փոխի, օրինակի համար առնի շիրակի բոլոր խաղացողներին ու խաղա..
ելի նայելով ետ ցուցանիշին ասելու ես ռեալը ավելի ուժեղ ա?

----------


## tikopx

հաստատ չի առնի, իրան թույլ չի տա այդ մակարդակին իջնի:
Եթե առնի էլ , ուրեմն ետ թիմը կդառնա ամենավատ թիմերից մեկը աշխարհում:
հաս կասեմ , ու գիտես խի, որովհետև իրանց բալելշիկն եմ ու մինչև վերջ իրանց հետ կլինեմ:
հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ռեալը ամեն ինչով ուժեղա բարսայից, թե ինչ կլինի ասենք 3-5 ԴԱՐ հետո չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## Rammer

*zanazan * Բայց ինչի ես Շիրակին օրինակ բերում? Ինչ վատ թիմա որ? Էտ մեծ հարցա որ քո սիրած բարսելոնի հետ խաղա որ թիմը կկրի...

*tikopx*  Ինչա նշանակում էտ մակարդակի իջնել? Էտ իսպանացիներ գեր մարդիկ են? Ես կասկածում եմ որ գեյ մարդիկ են...

Շիրակը շատ լավ թիմա ու պետք չի զրպարտել:

----------


## tikopx

> *zanazan * Բայց ինչի ես Շիրակին օրինակ բերում? Ինչ վատ թիմա որ? Էտ մեծ հարցա որ քո սիրած բարսելոնի հետ խաղա որ թիմը կկրի...
> 
> *tikopx*  Ինչա նշանակում էտ մակարդակի իջնել? Էտ իսպանացիներ գեր մարդիկ են? Ես կասկածում եմ որ գեյ մարդիկ են...
> 
> Շիրակը շատ լավ թիմա ու պետք չի զրպարտել:


լավ թիմա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց ասենք նույնիսկ ՍԵվիլիայի մակարդակի չի հասնի մոտակա վաղտերը:

----------


## Դարք

Ընդ դեր վիլ բի բլադ, ը լոթս օֆ բլադ :Goblin:

----------

Barcamaniac (26.11.2010), Yellow Raven (26.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շիրակը շատ լավ թիմա ու պետք չի զրպարտել:


Շիրակը աշխարհի ամենավատ խաղ ցույց տվող ակումբներից մեկն ա, տեղյակ չէի՞ր :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ռեալը ամեն ինչով ուժեղա բարսայից, թե ինչ կլինի ասենք 3-5 ԴԱՐ հետո չեմ կարա ասեմ:


Մոռացար ասել, որ դա *ընդամենը* քո կարծիքն ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Շիրակը աշխարհի ամենավատ խաղ ցույց տվող ակումբներից մեկն ա, տեղյակ չէի՞ր


Մենք էլ աշխարհի ամենավատատես ու քննադատ ազգն ենք, տեղյակ չէի՞ր  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Մենք էլ աշխարհի ամենավատատես ու քննադատ ազգն ենք, տեղյակ չէի՞ր


Չէ հենց նոր քեզանից իմացա, ի դեպ մոռացար ասեիր, որ դա ընդամենը քո կարծիքն է :Wink: 
Եթե կգտնվի որևէ մեկը, որ կասի դա այդպես չէ, ապա կխնդրեի ցույց տար ըստ Ֆիֆայի Շիրակը որ տեղը կարող է զբաղեցնել իհարկե խոսքս միայն առաջին դիվիզիոնի մասին է, ոչ թե ասենք ընկեր Անդոի սարքած թիմն էլ հետը համեմատեն:
Ի դեպ ճշմարտության աչքերի մեջ նայելը վատատեսություն չի, մանավանդ երբ աշխարհում ամենաշատը ուզում ես, որ սեփական երկրի ակումբները հասնեն ամենամեծ հաջողությունների :Wink:

----------

Դարք (26.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մոռացար ասել, որ դա *ընդամենը* քո կարծիքն ա:


ոչ միայն իր ,ես էլ եմ համամիտ քո մեջբերած գրառմանը :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մոռացար ասել, որ դա *ընդամենը* քո կարծիքն ա:


Իմ էլ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> ոչ միայն իր ,ես էլ եմ համամիտ քո մեջբերած գրառմանը


Արդեն 3  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Արդեն 2


 + մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> + մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն


Ընդամենը մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վլադ, անիմաստ հեգնում ես...կարաս ասես, քանի հազար հոգի են կուլե ?

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ, անիմաստ հեգնում ես...կարաս ասես, քանի հազար հոգի են կուլե ?


Չէ, չեմ կարա ասեմ, Պետրոս ջան, կուլեներին թիվ-հաշիվ չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

եթե չինացիներին կա ուրեմն , իրանց կա ու կա, բայց դե հավատա `դեկտեմբերի մեկին , ահագին կկրճատվի  տասնյակ հազարավոր կուլեների թիվը...

----------


## Լեո

:Lol2:  Ժող, բայց կույր երկրպագությունն էլ մի բան չէ:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժող, բայց կույր երկրպագությունն էլ մի բան չէ:


Իհարկե, Լեո, հանի´ր մուգ ակնոցդ  :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2010), Starkiller (26.11.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ռեալն ավելի ուժեղ ա Բարսայից? Իսկ ինչից եք տենց ենթադրում? Ասենք ինչ, էն մի միավորի համար? Օրինակ Բարսան ավելի սիրուն ա խաղում, ավելի քիչ են սխալ փոխանցումները, ավելի շատ են գեղեցիկ անցումները, ավելի շատ են գոլ խփողները(ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ մի հոգի չի բոլոր գոլերը խփում), գոլերը բոլորը խաղային իրավիճակներից են, այլ ոչ թե պենալներից:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հեսա կտեսնեք, Կլասիկոն բացարձակ անդիտարժան խաղ ա լինելու, Ռեալը մի հատ պենալ ա խփելու, Բարսելոնայից էլ մի հատ գոլ ասենք Մաքսվելը խփի: Որտև Մաուրի մասնակցությամբ կարևոր խաղերը միշտ անդիտարժան են լինում:

Մեկ էլ եթե  չեմ սխալվում, Մաուրը Նոու Կամպում իր բոլոր պաշտոնական խաղերը պարտվել ա: Թե Չելսիի հետ, Թե Ինտերի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> համա թե իրար կծմծում եք հաաաա 
> հուսով եմ պարտության դեպքում պարտվող կողմը ենքան տղամարդկություն կունենա որ 
> 1. Շնորհավորի հակառակ կողմին
> 2. Ներեղություն խնդրի ավել պակաս ասածների համար


*Մոդերատորական. 1. Շնորհավորելը տղամարդկության հետ կապ չունի 
2. Իհարկե չեմ կարծում, որ այստեղ ակտիվ քննարկողները կանցնեն չափ ու սահմանները, դեռ մի բան էլ կնպաստեն նորմալ մթնոլորտի պահպանմանը, բայց ամեն դեպքում կրկնեմ, որ վիրավորանքները չեմ հանդուրժելու, հանկարծ ու հանկարծ սկսեք իրար վիրավորել։ Առանց վարանելու բաժնից կարգելափակեմ։*

----------

Legolas (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (26.11.2010), tikopx (26.11.2010), Yellow Raven (26.11.2010), Լեո (27.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես չեմ զարմանա,եթե Մոուրինյոն Դուդեկի ու Կասիլյասի միջոցով խաղի 30-րդ րոպեին(3:0 հաշվի ժամանակ հօգուտ Բարսելոնայի) Ռոնալդուին հրահանգի ջարդել Մեսսիի ձախ ոտքը :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (27.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

լավ երազել գիտես, մնումա մեսսի չսկսի կասիլասին վնասել, որ զամեն անեն, ու քո մեսսին գոլ խփի:Երազի , լավ բանա. վատ բան չի:
Մի բան հարցնեմ ՆՏՎ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ ցույցա տալու խաղը՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> լավ երազել գիտես, մնումա մեսսի չսկսի կասիլասին վնասել, որ զամեն անեն, ու քո մեսսին գոլ խփի:Երազի , լավ բանա. վատ բան չի:


Մեսսին իրենը չի  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.11.2010), Դարք (27.11.2010), Լեո (27.11.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Պաուլոն վերադարձել է և կանխատեսել բարսամանների կատարյալ հաղթանակը… աղբյուրը՝

----------

Gayl (27.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.11.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Ուժեղ կլասիկոյա լինելու , Ռեալն էլ, Բարսելոնան էլ, լավ մարզավիճակում են: 3 օր մնաց :Clapping:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուժեղ կլասիկոյա լինելու , Ռեալն էլ, Բարսելոնան էլ, լավ մարզավիճակում են: 3 օր մնաց


Ես կասեի մնաց 3 գոլ՝ կրքերը հանդարտեցնելու համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վլադ ջան , գիտես էսօր քանի հոգու կյանք եմ կերել մեր գործի տեղը`մոտավորապես 20-25 հոգու,ու բոլորն էլ ատամ ունեն վրես,անհամբեր սպասում են բարսելոնայի հաղթանակին( :LOL: ) 

Հ.Գ
բայց բոլորի աչքերում ես սարսափ տեսա,նրանք խուճապահար էին :Secret:

----------

Vaho (27.11.2010)

----------


## Legolas

> Ես կասեի մնաց 3 գոլ՝ կրքերը հանդարտեցնելու համար


Էս անգամ ձև չունեն ,Մոուրինյոն բախտով ա  :Jpit:

----------

Սերխիո (27.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պաուլոն վերադարձել է և կանխատեսել բարսամանների կատարյալ հաղթանակը… աղբյուրը՝


Տեսնենք այս անգամ հավատարիմ կմնա իր սկզբունքներին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Դարք

Տեսնում եք ամեն ինչ տանում է Բարսայի հաղթանակին  :Jpit:  Նույնիսկ բուքմեքերներն են այդ հավաստում՝

Բարսայի հաղթանակ 2.1
Ռեալ Մադրիդի հաղթանակ 3.5

----------

Yellow Raven (27.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.11.2010), Լեո (28.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տեսնում եք ամեն ինչ տանում է Բարսայի հաղթանակին  Նույնիսկ բուքմեքերներն են այդ հավաստում՝
> 
> Բարսայի հաղթանակ 2.1
> Ռեալ Մադրիդի հաղթանակ 3.5


Ավելացնեմ, որ բուքմեքեյները հազվադեպ են սխալվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու համար,վայելե~ք :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու համար,վայելե~ք


Իրոք որ, այսօր տեխնիկան այնքան է զարգացել... ՃՃ

----------


## Vaho

> Տեսնում եք ամեն ինչ տանում է Բարսայի հաղթանակին  Նույնիսկ բուքմեքերներն են այդ հավաստում՝
> 
> Բարսայի հաղթանակ 2.1
> Ռեալ Մադրիդի հաղթանակ 3.5


բուքմեքերներն այդպես են մտածում, որովհետև հաշվի են առել այն, որ խաղը նոու կամպում է, միյայն այդ է պատճառը, որ մի փոքր ավել են գնահատել բարսի հաղթանակը, բայց դե էսօր Ռեալը այն թիմնա, որ իրա համար նշանակություն չունի թե որտեղա խաղալու

----------

tikopx (28.11.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> բուքմեքերներն այդպես են մտածում, որովհետև հաշվի են առել այն, որ խաղը նոու կամպում է, միյայն այդ է պատճառը, որ մի փոքր ավել են գնահատել բարսի հաղթանակը, բայց դե էսօր Ռեալը այն թիմնա, որ իրա համար նշանակություն չունի թե որտեղա խաղալու


Այստեղ մտածելու, թե չմտածելու հարցը չի, որ բուքմեքերները լուծում են. նրանք գնահատում են թիմերի հաղթանակ տանելու հնարավորությունները, այնպես որ Բարսայի հաղթանակի հնարավորությունները ավելի մեծ են, իսկ Նոու Քամփում խաղի կայանալը շատ քիչ կարող է ազդել խաղի ելքի վրա, քանի որ երբ Ռեալը  դուրս գա խաղադաշտ, դժվար թե նրան հուզի Նոու Քամփում են խաղում, թե Բանանցի Մալաթիայի մարզադաշտերից մեկում  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> բուքմեքերներն այդպես են մտածում, որովհետև հաշվի են առել այն, որ խաղը նոու կամպում է, միյայն այդ է պատճառը, որ մի փոքր ավել են գնահատել բարսի հաղթանակը, բայց դե էսօր Ռեալը այն թիմնա, որ իրա համար նշանակություն չունի թե որտեղա խաղալու


Իհարկե, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, Վահո ջան, Ռեալն էսօր էն թիմն ա, ում համար նշանակություն չունի, թե որտեղ ա խաղում, միևնույն ա ինքը ֆավորիտ ա համարվում: ԲԱՅՑ: Բայց հենց Ռեալը հասնում ոտքը դնում ա Նոու Կամպ, տեղնուտեղը ֆավորիտը փոխվում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իհարկե, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, Վահո ջան, Ռեալն էսօր էն թիմն ա, ում համար նշանակություն չունի, թե որտեղ ա խաղում, միևնույն ա ինքը ֆավորիտ ա համարվում: ԲԱՅՑ: Բայց հենց Ռեալը հասնում ոտքը դնում ա Նոու Կամպ, տեղնուտեղը ֆավորիտը փոխվում ա


Վլադ ջան , քո մարտական տրամադրվածությունը հակասում ա ավատարիդ, գոնե ես երկու օրը հանի...


Հ.գ.

Ռելաը ցխելու ա բառսիկին :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (28.11.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Իհարկե, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, Վահո ջան, Ռեալն էսօր էն թիմն ա, ում համար նշանակություն չունի, թե որտեղ ա խաղում, միևնույն ա ինքը ֆավորիտ ա համարվում: ԲԱՅՑ: Բայց հենց Ռեալը հասնում ոտքը դնում ա Նոու Կամպ, տեղնուտեղը ֆավորիտը փոխվում ա


Առաջին քսան րոպեներից հետո հաստատ ֆավորիտը փոխվելույա :Wink:

----------


## V!k

> Առաջին քսան րոպեներից հետո հաստատ ֆավորիտը փոխվելույա


 փոխվելու ա  :Wink: բայց վերջում մեկա ԲԱՐՍ-ն ա կրելու :Victory:  , չէ՞ :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Մեկ հետաքրքիր փաստ նրանց համար, ովքեր սիրում են անընդհատ կրկնել, որ Ռեալն ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբն ա: 

Բարսայի կազմում ներկայումս խաղացող ֆուբոլիստների տիտղոսների համագումարը 137 է, Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներինը՝ 76  :Smile:

----------

Դարք (28.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010), Սամսար (29.11.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> փոխվելու ա բայց վերջում մեկա ԲԱՐՍ-ն ա կրելու , չէ՞


չե հա :Think:  դժվար :Nea:

----------


## V!k

> չե հա դժվար


 ո՞ր մասը "դժվար",որ փոխվելու ա՞ :Tongue:  կկրի ԲԱՐՍԱն  :Victory:

----------


## Vaho

> ո՞ր մասը "դժվար",որ փոխվելու ա՞ կկրի ԲԱՐՍԱն


չե փոխվելու առումով արդեն ասել եմ, որ առաջին 20 րոպեից հետո ֆավորիտը փոխվելու է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ուղիղ 15 ժամ «Էլ կլասիկոյին»
բան չմնաց, հլը դուք սպասեք:  :Tongue: 



Բարսելոնայի Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեոում այսօր Երևանի ժամանկով ժամը 00:00 - ին տեղի կունենա այդքան սպասծ Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպումը: Հանդիպումը կարող եք դիտել «Հայ TV» - ի ուղիղ եթերում:
Արա՜ջ Բարսա  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Բարսելոնայի Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեոում* այսօր Երևանի ժամանկով ժամը 00:00 - ին տեղի կունենա այդքան սպասծ Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպումը: Հանդիպումը կարող եք դիտել «Հայ TV» - ի ուղիղ եթերում:
> Արա՜ջ Բարսա


Յաաա, էս Ռեալի պատվին մարզադաշտի անունն էլ են փոխե՞լ  :Hands Up:  Կարո՞ղ ա Պեպին էլ Ժոզե ասեն  :Tongue:

----------

Armen.181 (29.11.2010), Gayl (29.11.2010), Legolas (29.11.2010), Monk (29.11.2010), REAL_ist (29.11.2010), tikopx (29.11.2010), Vaho (29.11.2010), Yellow Raven (29.11.2010), Հարդ (29.11.2010), Սամսար (29.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Էսօր Բարսան հաղթելու ա 4:2 հաշվով :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Յաաա, էս Ռեալի պատվին մարզադաշտի անունն էլ են փոխե՞լ  Կարո՞ղ ա Պեպին էլ Ժոզե ասեն


 Ոնց հասկացա Պեպը կամ համեստություն ա անում կամ էլ ոտքերը թուլացել ա, այս պահին Պեպը գտնվում է հակահիգենիկ վիճակում, մի տեսակ մտորումների մեջ ա ընկել, ինձ թվում ա Ռեալի հանճարի ձեռքի գործն ա :LOL: .
http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2562689.shtml
Շեֆ ջան կներես, բայց թարգմանելու հավես չունեմ:Չմոռանաս նկարի վրա լիաթոք ծիծաղալ

----------

Ambrosine (29.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները քարկոծել են Ռեալին
«Բարսելոնայի» հետ խաղի նախաշեմին կատալոնացի մի խումբ երկրպագուներ քարկոծել են «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստների ավտոբուսը, երբ այն մոտեցել է Juan Carlos I հյուրանոցին:
Ինչպես հայտնում է armsport.am-ը, քարերից մեկը կոտրել է այն ապակին, որտեղ նստած են եղել Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը և Ալվարո Արբելոան: Տուժել է նաև «Ռեալի» անվտանգության աշխատակիցներից մեկը, քարերից վնասվել են նրա մեջքն ու գլուխը:
Հ.Գ
 «Ախ» արեք դրանց, «ախ» արեք :Jpit:

----------

Kita (29.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Յաաա, էս Ռեալի պատվին մարզադաշտի անունն էլ են փոխե՞լ  Կարո՞ղ ա Պեպին էլ Ժոզե ասեն


Առավոտ քշերով, քունը գլխիս սարքեցի «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեո»  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Հատուկ այսօրվա համար իմ ձեռքերով տիրող իրավիճակը պատկերավոր ներկայացնող անիմացիա եմ սարքել  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010), Սամսար (29.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոնց հասկացա Պեպը կամ համեստություն ա անում կամ էլ ոտքերը թուլացել ա, այս պահին Պեպը գտնվում է հակահիգենիկ վիճակում, մի տեսակ մտորումների մեջ ա ընկել, ինձ թվում ա Ռեալի հանճարի ձեռքի գործն ա.
> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2562689.shtml
> Շեֆ ջան կներես, բայց թարգմանելու հավես չունեմ:Չմոռանաս նկարի վրա լիաթոք ծիծաղալ


Պեպը ուզում ա դիվանագիտորեն հարցին մոտենա, էլի  :Hands Up: 
Մինչև չմեջբերեցի, չտեսա, որ ինձ գաղտնի հաղորդագրություն ես թողել գրառմանդ մեջ  :LOL: 



> Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները քարկոծել են Ռեալին
> «Բարսելոնայի» հետ խաղի նախաշեմին կատալոնացի մի խումբ երկրպագուներ քարկոծել են «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստների ավտոբուսը, երբ այն մոտեցել է Juan Carlos I հյուրանոցին:
> Ինչպես հայտնում է armsport.am-ը, քարերից մեկը կոտրել է այն ապակին, որտեղ նստած են եղել Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը և Ալվարո Արբելոան: Տուժել է նաև «Ռեալի» անվտանգության աշխատակիցներից մեկը, քարերից վնասվել են նրա մեջքն ու գլուխը:
> Հ.Գ
>  «Ախ» արեք դրանց, «ախ» արեք


Էս հաստատ Ժուան Լապորտայի ձեռքի գործն ա: Ինչ ա թե պատգամավոր ընտրվեց, իրան ինչեր ա թույլ տալիս  :Angry2:   :Jpit: 

Էլ ուրիշ ճար չի մնացել. մենակ ֆուտբոլիստներին շարքից հանելն են համարում միակ ուղին՝ վնասազերծելու Արմադան  :Jpit:  Բայց դե էդ կատալոնացի ֆանատները մոռացել էին մի բան, որ ինչը չի սպանում, ավելի է ուժեղացնում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատուկ այսօրվա համար իմ ձեռքերով տիրող իրավիճակը պատկերավոր ներկայացնող անիմացիա եմ սարքել


Վերջն աաաաա  :LOL: 
Ոչ թե մտքի հետ եմ համաձայն, այլ՝ գնահատում եմ կատարված աշխատանքը  :Hands Up:  Երազանք  :Tongue: 
Հլը Մոուրինյոյի դեմքի արտահայտությունը :kris Պեպի դեմքն էլ լիովին իրեն կհամապատասխաներ, եթե Գայլի տված հղումի նկարը դնեիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան



----------


## Լեո

> Վերջն աաաաա 
> Ոչ թե մտքի հետ եմ համաձայն, այլ՝ գնահատում եմ կատարված աշխատանքը  Երազանք 
> Հլը Մոուրինյոյի դեմքի արտահայտությունը :kris Պեպի դեմքն էլ լիովին իրեն կհամապատասխաներ, եթե Գայլի տված հղումի նկարը դնեիր


Էդ էլ իմ լավությունը, որ խաղից ժամեր առաջ ապագան բացում եմ ձեր աչքերի առջև  :Beee:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պատրա՞ստ եք :Goblin:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի շտապի'ր, դեռ 10 րոպե ժամանակ ունես, վայելելու :Cool:

----------


## Kuk

> Էսօր Բարսան հաղթելու ա 4:2 հաշվով


Ես 2:0 եմ մտածել :Pardon:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես 2:0 եմ մտածել


եվ դու Բրուտոս ?
թե ուզում էիր ասել 0-2 :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես 2:0 եմ մտածել


Բայց դու ինչ համեստ տղա ես  :Rolleyes:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Սերխիո ախպեր, քեզ պետք ա եկել ես էստեղ տրամադրությունդ փչացնես, գնա քո համար քեֆ արա  :Jpit:  

Համ էլ շնորհավոր  :Drinks:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց դու ինչ համեստ տղա ես


իսկ դու` պոռոտախոս :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ դու` պոռոտախոս


Իսկ դու ռոմանտիկ  :Beee:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կանխատեսում` 3:1

Մեսսի(29),Պիկե(46),Մեսսի(78)-Բենզեմա(90)  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ախպեր, քեզ պետք ա եկել ես էստեղ տրամադրությունդ փչացնես, գնա քո համար քեֆ արա  
> 
> Համ էլ շնորհավոր


մեկ անգամ եվս մերսի , Բռատ ջան, համել քեֆ դեռ նոր պետք  ա սկսի, մենք ֆիեստա ենք անելու , իսկ ձեր մոտ` ֆիասկո ա լինելու :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Կանխատեսում` 3:1
> 
> Մեսսի(29),Պիկե(46),Մեսսի(78)-Բենզեմա(90)


Ինձ թվում ա Ռեալի էդ միակ գոլը Ռաուլն ա խփելու  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> մեկ անգամ եվս մերսի , Բռատ ջան, համել քեֆ դեռ նոր պետք  ա սկսի, մենք ֆիեստա ենք անելու , իսկ ձեր մոտ` ֆիասկո ա լինելու


Մեզ մոտ ֆուռոր ա լինելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե լավ ես գնացի նայելու, բոլորիս հանգիստ դիտում , անկախ արդյունքից` բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում, ֆուտբոլը անցողիկ է, թեկուզ կլասիկոն , մենք լավ լինենք...

----------


## Լեո

> դե լավ ես գնացի նայելու, բոլորիս հանգիստ դիտում , անկախ արդյունքից` բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում, ֆուտբոլը անցողիկ է, թեկուզ կլասիկոն , մենք լավ լինենք...


Դե լավն ես էլի  :Love:  
Բարի դիտում  :Smile:  Անկախ արդյունքից՝ խաղից հետո խփել-մփել չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> դե լավ ես գնացի նայելու, բոլորիս հանգիստ դիտում , անկախ արդյունքից` բոլորիդ շատ եմ սիրում, ֆուտբոլը անցողիկ է, թեկուզ կլասիկոն , մենք լավ լինենք...


Ստորագրում եմ :Wink: 
Բայց մեկա ջարդելու ենք :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Մոռթոցի ա գնում  :LOL: 

1-0

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չաաաաաավի 1-0  :Love:

----------

Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

2:0

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փուչիկն ընկավ սեղանի տակ, մի օր,մի օր, գմփ :Lol2: 

Պեդրո 2-0 :Love:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հատուկ այսօրվա համար իմ ձեռքերով տիրող իրավիճակը պատկերավոր ներկայացնող անիմացիա եմ սարքել


 աաաաաաաաաա, մեկին մեկ ճիշտ էի կանխազգացել  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մուրինյոն ու մնացածը , բացի Կասիլասից ում են .. տալիս՞

----------


## Դարք

Կատալոնսկայա ռեզնյա ATV-ի եթերում  :Russian:

----------


## Դարք

> մուրինյոն ու մնացածը , բացի Կասիլասից ում են .. տալիս՞


էտ իրենց ներքին խոհանոցն է   :LOL:

----------

tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ռոնալդուն պետք ա որ ապացուցեր, որ ինքը խաղադաշտում ստոր ա:

----------

Դարք (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ռոնալդուն պետք ա որ ապացուցեր, որ ինքը խաղադաշտում ստոր ա:


Ռոնալդոն տղա չի, մենակ գոռալ գիտի, ուդառ անե չգիտի, պիտի նստեր դեմքին Վալդեսի, ջանդամ թե կարմիր չեին տա: Չհարգեցի, մինչև հիմա գիտեի տղայա

----------


## tikopx

Սենց Փյունիկնել կհաղթի Ռեալին, պենալ չդրեց 100% , ես նտվի ի վարողի խնդալնելա գալիս սուդիայի վրա:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ռոնալդուն պետք ա որ ապացուցեր, որ ինքը խաղադաշտում ստոր ա:


Ռոնալդոին բնորոշա այբուբենի երկրոդ տառը իրա արածի համար: Ոչինչ լոմկանա խոսում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալիստներն արդեն կողտոտ են խաղում... :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը խաղում ա իր մաքսիմում ուժերով, բայց առավել քան խղճուկ ա: Ու դա բնական ա, հորինված թիմի վերջը էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ:

Ոչ մի պելնալ էլ չկար, Ռոնալդուն իր ավանդական քուրիկությունն էր անում Վալդեսի ոտքերի տակ:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Դարք (30.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Կառվալյուն խաղից հետո պիտի գնա մոմ վառի՝ չստացած կարմիր քարտի համար:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## Kuk

ես էլ եմ նայում խաղը ::}:  Տղեք, հաշիվ, Ռեալ, Բարսա, սաղ մի կողմ, բայց էդ ռոնալդուն խի՞ ա տենց բ**-ի տղա: 
Իրա մաման եթե սիրուն չի, ուրեմն մի քանի միլլիոն մարդ անճաշակ ա:

----------

Donor (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ես համաձայն եմ ռելը չի խաղում, բայց բարսայի 2 մարդու Տրեներին ու Վալդեսին պիտի խփեր ռոնալդոն , ու լավ կպցներ, մնացածով ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ:
Ռոնալդոն սաղի մեջ ամենակարգին տղենա երևի, մի անգամ չի թողել իրան բան ասեն , ու սաղին ինչ պետքնա ասելա:

----------


## Լեո

> ես էլ եմ նայում խաղը Տղեք, հաշիվ, Ռեալ, Բարսա, սաղ մի կողմ, բայց էդ ռոնալդուն խի՞ ա տենց բ**-ի տղա: 
> Իրա մաման եթե սիրուն չի, ուրեմն մի քանի միլլիոն մարդ անճաշակ ա:


Ռոնալդուն արդեն Մանչեստրում էր իր համար էդ «կոչումը» վաստակել:
Սա էլ կգրվի Ռեալի պատմության մեջ, որ Ռեալում բ**-ի տղա էլ ա խաղացել:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես համաձայն եմ ռելը չի խաղում, բայց բարսայի 2 մարդու Տրեներին ու Վալդեսին պիտի խփեր ռոնալդոն , ու լավ կպցներ, մնացածով ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ:
> Ռոնալդոն սաղի մեջ ամենակարգին տղենա երևի, մի անգամ չի թողել իրան բան ասեն , ու սաղին ինչ պետքնա ասելա:


Ապեր, Վալդեսն եկել էր, որ Ռոնալդուին իր արածի համար թարս չափալախ տար, ուղղակի տղին չթողեցին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ես էլ եմ նայում խաղը Տղեք, հաշիվ, Ռեալ, Բարսա, սաղ մի կողմ, բայց էդ ռոնալդուն խի՞ ա տենց բ**-ի տղա: 
> Իրա մաման եթե սիրուն չի, ուրեմն մի քանի միլլիոն մարդ անճաշակ ա:


 Թանգանոց ԲՏ ա :Smile:

----------

Kuk (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս ինչ գեղագիտական հաճույք ենք ստանում:  :Love: 
Նախ ուզում եմ շատ գեղեցիկ դիտարժան հանդիպման ստոր մարդկանց մասին խոսել, մասնավորապես՝ Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուի  :Jpit: 
Հերիք չի հայտնի սիմուլյատոր էր հիմա էլ սկսելա ձեռքերով: Ինչը չի կարողանում ոտքերով անուի (չէն էլ թողնում) ձեռքերովա հարցեր պարզում Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզչի հետ: Բա դու տղա էս՞ 
Մի խոսքով շատ չփիլիսոփայեմ գնամ երկրորդ խաղակեսը վայելեմ:  :Jpit: 

Դէ Ռեալի երկրպագուներ շատ չտխրեք, դուք էլ կարող եք գոնե մի քիչ ուրախանալ Բարսելոնայի գեղեցիկ հաղթանակով:  :Love:

----------

Երվանդ (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ապեր, Վալդեսն եկել էր, որ Ռոնալդուին իր արածի համար թարս չափալախ տար, ուղղակի տղին չթողեցին:


ետի վալդեսի վերջին ուդառտ կլներ, ձեռները կջարդեին ...... , Ռոնալդոն չեմ ասում վերջանա, բայց պիտի խփեր , որ հարգվեր:

----------


## Լեո

> ետի վալդեսի վերջին ուդառտ կլներ, ձեռները կջարդեին ...... , Ռոնալդոն չեմ ասում վերջանա, բայց պիտի խփեր , *որ հարգվեր*:


 Ռոնալդուն շատ հեռու ա «որ հարգվել»-ուց:

----------


## tikopx

չէի ասի, նայած ում համար, նայած որ կոմից

----------


## Kuk

> Ես համաձայն եմ ռելը չի խաղում, բայց բարսայի 2 մարդու Տրեներին ու Վալդեսին պիտի խփեր ռոնալդոն , ու լավ կպցներ, մնացածով ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ:
> Ռոնալդոն սաղի մեջ ամենակարգին տղենա երևի, մի անգամ չի թողել իրան բան ասեն , ու սաղին ինչ պետքնա ասելա:


Այ ախպեր եկել ա ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, թող ֆուտբոլ խաղա, ինքնահաստատվելը ո՞րն ա: Կարողա՞ մամայի ծնունդն ա, ծաղիկի փոխարեն քֆուր ա հավաքում տանի: Իրան ո՞վ էր բան ասել, մարդը գնդակն էր տալիս, նագլիավարի բրդեց: Կամ ուզում էր բրդեր, թող տղավարի աներ, ոչ թե տենց նագլիավարի:
Համ էլ էն մեկը Մեսսիի քթին խփեց արմունկով, էդ դամբուլ սուձիան էլ Մեսսիին դեղին տվեց :Jpit: 
Ոփշմ կայֆ խաղ ա, գնամ մյուս կեսն էլ նայեմ  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Դարք (30.11.2010)

----------


## masivec

Ուր են Աստղը ու Արսը՞ :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :LOL: 3-0 :Yea:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ռուս մեկնաբանն ասում ա՝ մուկ ու կատու են խաղում ու մուկը հաստատ սպիտակ գույնի ա :Jpit: , ասելուց մի 3 րոպե հետո երրորդ գոլը խփինք :Hands Up: , գոոոոոոոոոոլ!!!!!!!

----------


## masivec

Վայյ 4-0 :Lol2:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ալմերիա են անում :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

Շտապ որտեղ կարամ ստավկա անեմ, որ 8-1 պրծնելու, մոտս 20 000 փող կա, շուտ մենակ

----------


## Լեո

Հերթական անգամ Ռեալը ցեխաջրի մեջ ա թաթախվում Բարսայի կողմից  :Hands Up: 

*4-0*

----------


## Լեո

> Շտապ որտեղ կարամ ստավկա անեմ, որ 8-1 պրծնելու, մոտս 20 000 փող կա, շուտ մենակ


Դու Ռեալի երկրպագու չե՞ս: 
Բա արժե՞ թիմին դժվարին պահին լքել  :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Դու Ռեալի երկրպագու չե՞ս: 
> Բա արժե՞ թիմին դժվարին պահին լքել


փողը կկարևորա, տեղ կա ասեք, բան չի մնում պրծնելուն:Ռեալի չի խաղում , ես ինչ անեմ՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շտապ որտեղ կարամ ստավկա անեմ, որ 8-1 պրծնելու, մոտս 20 000 փող կա, շուտ մենակ


այ ախպեր էտ անիրական հաշիվ ա, դու իրոք հավատում ես որ ռեալը կխփի  :LOL:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Դարք (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ալմերիա են անում


«կակ ռազ» հենց էդ էլ Բարսայից սպասում էի  :Jpit:

----------

Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> այ ախպեր էտ անիրական հաշիվ ա, դու իրոք հավատում ես որ ռեալը կխփի


 եթե հասնենք 8-ին, հա, ստիպված կլինի

----------


## masivec

բայց ջոգում եք Աստղի ծպլտրուկը չի հելնում :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (30.11.2010), V!k (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Ցըբըխինք  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

պիտի 6-0 լինրե , արժանի էր Բարսան, բայց չխփին, գոռում էի ամոթ :Smile:  իսկականից պիտի խփեին են 2 ուդառները:
ՀԱԼԱԼԱ բարսային, խաղացին

5-0 :ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ԲԱՐՍԱ

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## masivec

5-0:-|

----------


## Դարք

> Ցըբըխինք


Վայ կներեք :Blush:  Ցըբըխումը շարունակվում է  :Love:

----------


## masivec

Այ հիմա ցբխ :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

հալալա , վերջը ռոնալդոի տեղը հանեց, լավ արեց, թող վրա չտային

----------


## Լեո

> 5-0 :ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ԲԱՐՍԱ


 Մալադեց, ռեալիստներից առաջինը դու ընդունեցիր Բարսայի առավելությունը Ռեալի նկատմամը: Սպասում ենք մյուսներին  :Smile: 

Լավ, գեղեցիկ, բարսելոնյան ոճով հաղթանակ էր: Հաշիվն էլ իսկական ծարավ հագեցնող  :Jpit: 
*
ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ 5 - 0 ՌԵԱԼ*

Եվ ևս մեկ անգամ ուժեղագույնի հարցը օրակարգից դուրս ա գալիս  :Smile: 

Սպասում եմ սուպեր կլասիկոյում 6-րդ անընդհատ հաղթանակին  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Վերջին 5 կլասիկոների ընդհանուր հաշիվը՝ *Բարսա 16 - 2 Ռեալ:* 
Եվ նույնիսկ կախարդ Մոուրինյոն փինաչի դուրս եկավ  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ի դեպ ոնց հասկանում եմ, ռեալից միակ մարդն եմ, որ Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ, հալալա Բարսային:Կառաջարկեի մնացած բալելշիկներին ել շնորհավոր Բարսային, նրանք այսօր արժանի էին :

----------

Altair (08.12.2010)

----------


## masivec

Արսի ստատւսւմ գրել եի 5-0 կրելույա Բարցան :Jpit: Ջնջելա…lol

----------


## Ambrosine

Զզվելի խաղ էր  :Bad:  Ո՛նց չեմ սիրում նման հանդիպումները... թե ասա Գուարդիոլայի՞ն ինչի հրեցիր...
Էհհհ, վյուգան գարունը կգա։

հ.գ. Երո :անգռը

----------


## tikopx

> Ի դեպ ոնց հասկանում եմ, ռեալից միակ մարդն եմ, որ Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ, հալալա Բարսային:Կառաջարկեի մնացած բալելշիկներին ել շնորհավոր Բարսային, նրանք այսօր արժանի էին :





> Զզվելի խաղ էր  Ո՛նց չեմ սիրում նման հանդիպումները... թե ասա Գուարդիոլայի՞ն ինչի հրեցիր...
> Էհհհ, վյուգան գարունը կգա։
> 
> հ.գ. Երո :անգռը


 կառաջարկեմ Աստղ ջան շնորհավորենք իրանց, իսկականից համաձայնվի, որ ռեալը չէր խաղում

----------

Altair (08.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

...

----------

Altair (08.12.2010), masivec (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բարսելոնը շաաաաաատ հզոր ֆուտբոլ խաղաց, խայտառակեց Ռեալին, իսկ ավելի շատ Ռեալը ինքն իրեն խայտառակեց, Ռոնալդուն կրկին անգամ ցույց տվեց, որ կենդանուց չի տարբերվում, ամենամեծ ամոթը Ռամոսին, նախ հարվածում է իր թիմակից Պույոլին և հետո Չավիի նման մարդուն:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010), Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Դարք (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Զզվելի խաղ էր  Ո՛նց չեմ սիրում նման հանդիպումները... թե ասա Գուարդիոլայի՞ն ինչի հրեցիր...
> Էհհհ, վյուգան գարունը կգա։
> 
> հ.գ. Երո :անգռը


 Ես երրորդ գոլից էլ չհամարձակվեցի :Jpit: , մտածեցի կարողա սիրտդ չդիմանա :Cray:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարսելոնը շաաաաաատ հզոր ֆուտբոլ խաղաց, խայտառակեց Ռեալին, իսկ ավելի շատ Ռեալը ինքն իրեն խայտառակեց, Ռոնալդուն կրկին անգամ ցույց տվեց, որ կենդանուց չի տարբերվում, ամենամեծ ամոթը Ռամոսին, նախ հարվածում է իր թիմակից Պույոլին և հետո Չավիի նման մարդուն:


 Ռամոսից ես էլ չէի սպասում, լավ տղայա ինքը միշտ էղել, չնայած Ռեալից ա ` միշտ իրան համակրել եմ, տաքացած էր`  ոչինչ, հետո ներողություն կասի:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ թվում ա Ռեալի էդ միակ գոլը Ռաուլն ա խփելու


Առանց Ռաուլի համ ու հոտ չկա։ Ու որ գար մի հատ էլ բոլորին ապտակեր...  :Sad: 



> Ուր են Աստղը ու Արսը՞3-0





> բայց ջոգում եք Աստղի ծպլտրուկը չի հելնում


Աստղից ի՞նչ եք ուզում  :Clean:  Աստղը ոչ մեկից ու ոչնչից չի վախենում  :Jpit:  



> կառաջարկեմ Աստղ ջան շնորհավորենք իրանց, իսկականից համաձայնվի, որ ռեալը չէր խաղում


Նեա  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Ռամոսն ուղղակի չդիմացավ նյարդերի գերլարմանը: Ռամոսի արարքը ինչ-որ տեղ ֆուտբոլին հատուկ երևույթ էր, ոչինչ  :Wink: 

Ինչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի ասել Քիսոյի արածի մասին  :Bad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նեա


 Մենք մեզ լրիվ շնորհավորված ենք զգում :Jpit:  :Yea:

----------

Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Նեա


 Գիտեմ, շատ դժվար ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես երրորդ գոլից էլ չհամարձակվեցի, մտածեցի կարողա սիրտդ չդիմանա


Հիմա էլ ա մոտ տրաքելուն։ Ու որ դա չպատահի, 770 էջանոց գիրք ա ինձ սպասում՝ վաղվա համար  :Crazy: 
Դե դուք էլ էստեղ իրար չուտեք  :Bye:

----------

Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ռամոսից ես էլ չէի սպասում, լավ տղայա ինքը միշտ էղել, չնայած Ռեալից ա , միշտ իրան համակրել եմ, տաքացած էր ոչինչ, հետո ներողություն կասի:


Դե հարկե ներողություն կխնդրի, հա տաքացած էր Պույոլը վրան գոռում էր էն էլ չկարողացավ իրեն զսպել, բայց աչքերիս չհավատացի, երբ տեսա որ Չավիին կպավ և չպետք է մոռանալ, որ նա կարող էր Մեսսիի ոտքը ջարդել, տղեն վնասվածք ստացավ ու հայտնի չի ինչ կլինի:

----------


## Monk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, անհեռուստացույց մարդ եմ, կյանքից հետ եմ մնում. մի երկու խոսքով կասե՞ք ով ում է հրել կամ խփել, Ռոնալդուն ինչ է արել, որ էսքան «գովասանքներ» է վաստակել  :Smile:  Հաշիվն արդեն իմացա ցավոք սրտի  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Ռամոսն ուղղակի չդիմացավ նյարդերի գերլարմանը: Ռամոսի արարքը ինչ-որ տեղ ֆուտբոլին հատուկ երևույթ էր, ոչինչ 
> 
> Ինչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարելի ասել Քիսոյի արածի մասին


 Ռոնալդուն բարկացավ, երբ Պեպը գնդակը չտվեց Ռոնալդուին, Պեպն էլ իր կողմից սիրուն չվարվեց, որը իհարկե Ռոնալդուին չի արդարացնում ինչպես նաև կապ չունի Ռամոսը բարկացած էր, թե ոչ, նա իր թիմակիցներին հարվածեց և դա շաաաատ զզվելի արարք էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, անհեռուստացույց մարդ եմ, կյանքից հետ եմ մնում. մի երկու խոսքով կասե՞ք ով ում է հրել կամ խփել, Ռոնալդուն ինչ է արել, որ էսքան «գովասանքներ» է վաստակել  Հաշիվն արդեն իմացա ցավոք սրտի


Մի քանի բառով. Ռեալը բոքս էր խաղում:

----------

Monk (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Մի քանի բառով. Ռեալը բոքս էր խաղում:


Ավելացնեմ, որ խաղաց բոքս, պարտվեց բասկետբոլի հաշվով  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Kita (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք մեզ լրիվ շնորհավորված ենք զգում





> Գիտեմ, շատ դժվար ա


ճճճճճճճճճճճճճ



> Ժողովուրդ ջան, անհեռուստացույց մարդ եմ, կյանքից հետ եմ մնում. մի երկու խոսքով կասե՞ք ով ում է հրել կամ խփել, Ռոնալդուն ինչ է արել, որ էսքան «գովասանքներ» է վաստակել  Հաշիվն արդեն իմացա ցավոք սրտի


Հաշիվը դե կարևոր չի...  :Jpit: 
Ռոնալդուն հրեց Գուարդիոլային, որից հետո սկսվեց մասսայական ոչնչացման միջոցառում։ Արդյունքում դեղին քարտերի արժանացան Ռոնալդուն և Վալդեսը, որը թռչնի կաթ էր խմել՝ շփոթելով առյուծինի հետ։ Հետո էլ խաղավերջում Ռամոսը գցեց Մեսսիին, օգնության վազեց ողջ կապտանռնագույն մասսան, արդյունքում Ռամոսը մի հատ էլ գետնին տապալեց Պույոլին, հրեց Չավիին ու կարմիր քարտը սրտին՝ դուրս եկավ։ Էլ պատմելու բան չկա  :Dntknw: ։

Կապի վերջը... :sokol

----------

Monk (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե հարկե ներողություն կխնդրի, հա տաքացած էր Պույոլը վրան գոռում էր էն էլ չկարողացավ իրեն զսպել, բայց աչքերիս չհավատացի, երբ տեսա որ Չավիին կպավ և չպետք է մոռանալ, որ նա կարող էր Մեսսիի ոտքը ջարդել, տղեն վնասվածք ստացավ ու հայտնի չի ինչ կլինի:


 Դե ֆուտբոլ ա , ամեն ինչ էլ կլինի, լավ բան չարեց Ռամոսը, բայց իրա մոտ սենց բաներ չի նկատվում, ես առաջին անգամ տեսա, իսկ Ռոնալդուն ուրիշ թեմայա, ինքը միշտ եղել ու մնում ա գառասկոպով ԲՏ, Հայաստան-Պորտուգալիա խաղը հիշեցի, երբ վերջացել էր ու ֆուտբոլիստները հեռանում էին խաղադաշտից, մի հատ տարիքով ու ինվալիդ մարդ՝ սալյակի վրա նստած, ինքնագիր խնդրեց էտ անասունից, նենց արհամարական հրեց էտ մարդու ձեռքը ու գնաց , ոնց որ ինքը եսիմ ով լիներ, էտ պահից սկսած ես դրան ատեցի:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Gayl (30.11.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոնալդուն բարկացավ, երբ Պեպը գնդակը չտվեց Ռոնալդուին, Պեպն էլ իր կողմից սիրուն չվարվեց, որը իհարկե Ռոնալդուին չի արդարացնում ինչպես նաև կապ չունի Ռամոսը բարկացած էր, թե ոչ, նա իր թիմակիցներին հարվածեց և դա շաաաատ զզվելի արարք էր:


Տո շատ էլ լավ արեց Գվարդիոլան, որ չտվեց գնդակը: Ո՞վ էր Քիսոյին ասել, որ ինքն իրավունք ունի խաղադաշտից դուրս գա ու մրցակից թիմի մարզչից գնդակ ուզի:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Surveyr (01.12.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. երկրպագուները Ռոնալդուին էտ ի՞նչ էին ասում :LOL: 
Կանտոնային հիշեցի այ տղեն իրա նման ա լինում :LOL:

----------


## Monk

> Մի քանի բառով. Ռեալը բոքս էր խաղում:





> ճճճճճճճճճճճճճ
> 
> Հաշիվը դե կարևոր չի... 
> Ռոնալդուն հրեց Գուարդիոլային, որից հետո սկսվեց մասսայական ոչնչացման միջոցառում։ Արդյունքում դեղին քարտերի արժանացան Ռոնալդուն և Վալդեսը, որը թռչնի կաթ էր խմել՝ շփոթելով առյուծինի հետ։ Հետո էլ խաղավերջում Ռամոսը գցեց Մեսսիին, օգնության վազեց ողջ կապտանռնագույն մասսան, արդյունքում Ռամոսը մի հատ էլ գետնին տապալեց Պույոլին, հրեց Չավիին ու կարմիր քարտը սրտին՝ դուրս եկավ։ Էլ պատմելու բան չկա  ։
> 
> Կապի վերջը... ryol


 Շնորհակալ եմ լուսավորելու համար: Մանրամասներն արդեն կսպասեմ ինետում դնեն, քաշեմ նայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող. երկրպագուները Ռոնալդուին էտ ի՞նչ էին ասում
> Կանտոնային հիշեցի այ տղեն իրա նման ա լինում


Ռոնալդուին չէին անում, ծնողներին էին անում  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (30.11.2010), Դարք (30.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Տո շատ էլ լավ արեց Գվարդիոլան, որ չտվեց գնդակը: Ո՞վ էր Քիսոյին ասել, որ ինքն իրավունք ունի խաղադաշտից դուրս գա ու մրցակից թիմի մարզչից գնդակ ուզի:


Գոյություն ունեն չգրված օրենքներ, ամեն դեպքում հարգան պետք է ունենալ մրցակցի նկատմամբ, նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարող եմ ասել Ռամոսը լավ արեց Պույոլին խփեց, ինքը ինչ իրավունք ունի վրան գոռա :Wink:

----------

tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Դե Ռամոսը ինչքան էլ որ խաղում ա Խավիի ու Պույոլի հետ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, չէր կարա մի այլ կարգի լոմկա չլիներ, չէ որ էս Մադրիդի ու անաջատողական Կատալոնիայի դիմակայությունն էր ,  բացի դա պաշտպան լինելով հանդերձ , իր թիմը կրվում էր 5:0 հաշվով, էս բոլորը իհարկե չի նշանակում , որ մտածում եմ որ զզվելի չէր արարքը, բայց դե էլի ասեմ , միակն էր իմ հիշելով, ինքը սենց տղա չի:

----------

Gayl (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Էլ պատմելու բան չկա։


Ամենակարևոր պահը բաց թողեցիր, ասում ես՝ բան չմնաց պատմելու: Մոռացար (մեր մեջ ասած՝ չուզեցիր ասել), որ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվեց, որ Ռեալից մնացել ա միայն իր հեռավոր պատմությունը, իսկ Բարսան էսօր պատմություն ա կերտում: Բարսայի երկրպագուները վայելում եմ այսօրվա Բարսայի վերելքը, Ռեալի երկրպագունեն ապրում են Նոյյան տապանի դարաշրջանի հիշատակներով և կարմիր դրոշակ դարձած «պատմությամբ»  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

Գնացի քնելու, ևս մեկ անգամ շնորհավոր Բարսելոնայի Բալելշիկներին, և դիմելով Ռալիստներին ասեմ, ընդունեք ու շնորհավորեք նրանց ու նրանց հաղտանակը

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ամենակարևոր պահը բաց թողեցիր, ասում ես՝ բան չմնաց պատմելու: Մոռացար (մեր մեջ ասած՝ չուզեցիր ասել), որ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվեց, որ Ռեալից մնացել ա միայն իր հեռավոր պատմությունը, իսկ Բարսան էսօր պատմություն ա կերտում: Բարսայի երկրպագուները վայելում եմ այսօրվա Բարսայի վերելքը, Ռեալի երկրպագունեն ապրում են Նոյյան տապանի դարաշրջանի հիշատակներով և կարմիր դրոշակ դարձած «պատմությամբ»


 Էս խաղը ապացուցեց էն ինչ վաղուց իմ համար պարզ էր, Ռեալը եթե Բարսելոնային կարողանա հաղթել, դա կլինի մենակ էն դեպքում , որ Բարսայում ճգնաժամ լինի, Ռեալը էս մրցաշրջանում շատ լավ էր խաղում, ամենաշատ գոլ խփած ու ամենքիչը բաց թողած թիմն էր, ընթանում էր առաջին հորիզոնականում, հանդիպեց Բարսային ու..., հիմա թվարկացծ բոլոր ցուցանիշներով զիջում ա :Ok:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գնացի քնելու, ևս մեկ անգամ շնորհավոր Բարսելոնայի Բալելշիկներին, և դիմելով Ռալիստներին ասեմ, ընդունեք ու շնորհավորեք նրանց ու նրանց հաղտանակը


Ամեն :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Բարի գիշեր և բարի երազներ եմ մաղթում բոլոր նրանց, ում քունն էս գիշեր կտանի  :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա ոնց էինք ճվում :LOL:  :Bux:  
Ներսը վկա, ես սկզբից ասեցի 5:0 կրելու ենք :Jpit:  Մենակ սպասումէ ի Մեսսին էլ խփեր, էն էլ ոչինչ :Jpit: 
Մերոնք խաղում էին :Jpit:  Էսօրվա նարկոտիկի դոզան ստացանք :Jpit: 
Շնորհավոր մեզ :Jpit:  :Bux:  :Drinks:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Առանց Ռաուլի համ ու հոտ չկա։ Ու *որ* գար մի հատ էլ բոլորին ապտակեր...


Երազեք երազեք, երազելը վատ բան չէ  :LOL:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոնալդուին չէին անում, ծնողներին էին անում


Ծնողները ի՞նչ մեղք ունեն որ էդ ..... - ը էդ կարգի տիպա:

----------


## Լեո

Ինձ թվում ա՝ Մոուրինյոն տակտիկական սխալ թույլ տվեց: Պետք էր երկրորդ խաղակեսում Ռոնալդուին փոխարինել Ռաուլով  :Jpit: 

Լավ, ժող ջան, ներող կլինեք, շատ խրախճեցին (ոչ առանց պատճառի)  :Jpit: 

Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհավորում եմ և մաղթում համբերություն  :Jpit: 

Բարի գիշեր  :Lazy:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

սկսեմ Ռոնլադուից,վերջացնեմ մեկնաբանով

Ռոնալդուն ճիշտ արեց, կարողա պեպ անձեռնամխելի ա, որ կարա իրան լակոտավարի պահի, մի հատ էլ իրա փայ արհամարաքը չստանա, հաստատ Ռոնալդուն ավելի շատ բան ա  տվել ֆուտբոլին , քան թե ետ պլեբեյը, ետ քննարկման ենթակա չի...

Մոուրինյոն  նույն խաղը խաղաց ,ոնց որ ինտերի հետ գռուպի խաղում , այսինքն ոչինչ չարեց, սպասեց ,երբ ա ժամանակը լրանալու X  հաշվով;
ետի Ռեալը չէր ,ետի գանձասարն էր, բարոյալքված ու հուսահատ վիճակում, խաղը ոչ թե Բարսան կրեց , այլ Ռեալը չխաղաց, քանի որ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չարեց, ուղղակի ավելի մոտիվացված խաղացին բարսիկները...
Կասիլյասը հերթական անգամ ապացուցեց, թե ինչի համար են իրան սիրում կուլեները, դա են դեպքն ա, ոնց որ ես սիրում էի Չիգրինսկուն...Խաղաց հավի պես` 3 անիմաստ գոլ  մի հատ  մեժդունոկ :

վիլյայի մի գոլը մաքուր աֆսայդ էր , բայց դե արժանի գոլ էր, քանի որ են ինչը թռչում էր դարպասին ուրեմն ...

Ռամոսի քայլը ուրիշ ձև կարելի ա հասկանալ, դուք էկրանից չգիտեք, թե ինչ ասելով մոտեցան չավին ու պույոլը, միգուցե  քրֆում էին ?  համել դրանք  իրան ինչ ընգեր, շակալները պույոլ-չավիին ընգեր...

իսկ մեկանբանը ցույց տվեց, թե ինչքան ա երկրպագում բարսելոնին, ետ մի անգամ ևս  ցույց տվեց , որ Հայաստանում ,քիչ մեկնաբաններ կան,  որ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ունեն գործին...
Հ.Գ.
Անարժանը պարտվեց, ամոթ իրանց :Angry2: 
համարեք շնորհավորած

----------

Armen.181 (30.11.2010), Enigmatic (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ռեալին ստորացրեցին մինչև վերջին խազը  :Jpit: : Առաջին րոպեներից սկսած մինչև վերջին րոպեն գոլ էին խփում  :LOL: :

Կասիլիասը մեղք էր  :Sad: :

----------

Kuk (30.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010), Լեո (03.12.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների վրա սկի շնորք չկա, մարդիկ հյուր են իրանց մոտ, իսկ իրանք  քարկոցել ու եսիմինչ են արել ավտոբուսը, ահավոր վատ են ընդունել, դա էլ ա հոգեպես ճնշում, սխալա, անտակտ ու անմակարդակ

----------

tikopx (30.11.2010), Հարդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Kita

Լի ոչ մի բան պրոֆեսիոնալին չպիտի ճնշի :Smile: 
Ի վերջո Ռալին ոչ ոք չէր պահել, ասում մի խաղացեք, թող ֆուտբոլ խաղային, խաղ ցույց տային, կրեին :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամենակարևոր պահը բաց թողեցիր, ասում ես՝ բան չմնաց պատմելու: Մոռացար (մեր մեջ ասած՝ չուզեցիր ասել), որ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվեց, որ Ռեալից մնացել ա միայն իր հեռավոր պատմությունը, իսկ Բարսան էսօր պատմություն ա կերտում: Բարսայի երկրպագուները վայելում եմ այսօրվա Բարսայի վերելքը, Ռեալի երկրպագունեն ապրում են Նոյյան տապանի դարաշրջանի հիշատակներով և կարմիր դրոշակ դարձած «պատմությամբ»


Ապեր խայտառակ կրվան անթասիբները,բայց ճակատամարտ հաղթել ,դեռ պատերազում հաղթել չի, թեկուզ Բերնաբեոում 0-6 լինի, ետ քիչ ա հետաքրքրում, կարևորը ոսկին ա...դու ուրախացի դրվագներով , ես կուրախանամ մրցանակով ...

----------

tikopx (30.11.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների վրա սկի շնորք չկա, մարդիկ հյուր են իրանց մոտ, իսկ իրանք  քարկոցել ու եսիմինչ են արել ավտոբուսը, ահավոր վատ են ընդունել, դա էլ ա հոգեպես ճնշում, սխալա, անտակտ ու անմակարդակ


Ռեալն էլ դաշտում էր իրան անտակտ պահում, բա ինչի՞ Բարսելոնայի խաղացողները չճնշվեցին :Huh:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ռեալն էլ դաշտում էր իրան անտակտ պահում, բա ինչի՞ Բարսելոնայի խաղացողները չճնշվեցին


դու էիր պակաս :Jpit: 
դե հա կոպիտ խաղ կար բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց միքիչ էր կոպիտ

----------


## Kuk

> դու էիր պակաս
> դե հա կոպիտ խաղ կար բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց միքիչ էր կոպիտ


Եթե էս խաղի անունը կլասիկո ա, ու էս խաղը միքիչ էր կոպիտ, ուրեմն ես ճիշտ եմ անում, որ ֆուտբոլ ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> դու էիր պակաս
> դե հա կոպիտ խաղ կար բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց միքիչ էր կոպիտ


 են խաղը ,որ անթասիբները խաղացին, ղզիկ  մեսսի , պույոլի  ու մնացածի համար կոպիտ էր, ախր շատ նրբիկն են

----------


## Ungrateful

Բոլոր ծանոթ, մտերիմ բարսայի ֆանատներին շնորհավորում եմ, լավ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Friends: , լավ լինեք բարեկամներ: 
Մի 2 խոսք խաղից: Խաղի առումով՝ մերոնք փռչցրեցին: Որպես ֆուտբոլ՝ զզվանք ապրեցի Ռեալի ցույց տված խաղից: 
*Ռամոսը տղա ա մեծատառով:* Դզել ա, դզում ա ու կդզի ինձ եդ *մարդը*:
Ղզիկ բարսելոնցիքից, Ռոնալդուի արարքի տղություն կամ բ***ություն լինելուց, բարսելոնցի գ**թվերան պիկեներից ու իբռաներից չեմ խոսա՝ ոնց հասկանում եմ, արդեն ծեծվել են էդ թեմաները: 
Մի 2 տեղ անունս կարդացի, կամ էլ նամյոկով տեսա, շնորհակալություններով-բանով... Թե բա "ու՞ր են բլա-բլա-բլա": Ստեղ են, ապերներ: Շատ էլ, որ ակումբ մտնելու ու գրառում անելու ժամանակ չեն ունեցել խաղից հետո: Լավ էդ սաղ մի կողմ կդնեմ: 
Օզիլի փոխարեն Լասս մտցնելը՝ բլթոց էր: Իգուաինը՝ իհարկե մեծ կորուստ էր, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ լուրջ եղանակ կփոխեր: 
Մարդիք, դրել չոր եք դատում... Չոր տակ չոր, ու՞ր էին տենց եռանդով վազում բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները Ռամոսի վրա, նենց մի մարտական էին վազում, ոնց որ հեսա դնելու են տոպկեն... Ոնց վազեցին, տենց էլ հերթով պարկեցին հովին կամ չափալախ ստացան նույն Ռամոսի կողմից՝ հերթով, շարքով, հարգանքով: Մեկը չափալախ էր ստանում, թիմակիցներն էլ կանգնած հիանում... տղավարի քայլերից, լավ տղությունից եք խոսում: Ֆուտբոլային ու ոչ ֆուտբոլային պահվացքի մասին չի խոսքս, ինչպես էս թեմայի շատ գրառումները:
Ամեն դեպքում, գրառմանս առաջին տողը ուժի մեջ ա, ցավներդ տանեմ՝ կրկին անգամ, շնորհավոր: 

Հ.Գ. Ակումբում էլ, իրական Ռեալի ֆանատ 2 հոգի եմ ճանաչում... Մեկը Աստղն ա, մյուսը Պետրոսը /ովքեր չգիտեն՝ Սերխիոն/, մնացածին կամ չեմ ճանաչում որպես *Ռեալի ֆան*, կամ էլ իրանք ֆան չեն: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ֆուտբոլը սպորտ ա... Ու ամբողջ աշխարհում լիքը երեխեք կուռք են տեսնում էդ կռիվ անողներ, ղզիկների, գոմիկների ու պոռճերի մեջ, նմանվելու մի իդեալ...  Գնում ֆուտբոլ են պարապում, մայկաներ են առնում, պլակատներ... Հետևում են տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստի թե ֆուտբոլային, թե ոչ ֆուտբոլային կյանքին... Ասածս շատ պարզ ա:
Բոլորիս մաղթում եմ էրկաններից տեսնել միայն առողջ ֆուտբոլ՝ խաղ, սպորտ:
Լավ լինենք:

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Armen.181 (30.11.2010), davidus (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010), Սերխիո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Ես որ ասում էի Շիրակը կարգին թիմա, ասում եք չէ ռեալ ռեալ...Բա:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), zanazan (30.11.2010), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (30.11.2010)

----------


## zanazan

Բառսա սիրողներին շնորհավոր...
դե մնացածին ել ցավակցում եմ...վերջապես սաղս ել հայ ենք...
ախպեր ով ում բռդեց, չռփեց ինչ արեց հեչ ա, մի կարեվոր բան կա, հաշիվը, մեկ ել վերջնական չեմպիոնության տիտղոսը...
թե չե ով սպորտով զբաղվել ա գիտի որ մնացացը ատմասկեք են...են ել տուֆտա..

բայց վայ թե Շիրակը մի 3:0-ով սահմանապակվեր  :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

Ռեալը թայլեն 5-0 տարվավ, սկսեց նարդիով կռիվ անել։ 
Ռեալը սբրոդ ա,ապացուցվեց մի անգամ ևս, էնքան սբրոդ ա, որ Մոուրինյոնյոյի նման մարզիչը գլուխ չի հանում դրանցից։ Ու սբրոդ դարձավ հենց Քիսոյի գալուց հետո, երբ որ հոլանդացիների ոտը Ռեալից կտրվեց։ 
Ես իսկապես երազում եմ Զիդանի ժամանակների Ռեալի մասին, որ տղամարդկություն, արվեստ, հավասարակշռվածություն հասկացությունները վերադառնան Ռեալ, ու ոչ թե միայն փող ու վերխ հասկացությունները տիրեն էդ թիմում։ Այլապես, Լա Լիգան տենց անհետաքրքրիր էլ կմնա...

----------

romanista (30.11.2010), Հարդ (30.11.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ավելացնելու ոչ մի բան չունեմ, երեկ բոլորը տեսան, թե Ռեալից ինչ ա սարքել պորտուգալական ծաղրածուն... բոլոր ռոմանիստաների անունից, որոնք երեկ հաստատ կերպով աջակցում էին վերջին տարիների Եվրոպայի լավագույն թիմին, շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին փայլուն հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ինչ լավա խաղը չեմ նայել: Մի 2 տարի երկար կապրեմ:  :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (30.11.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Երեկ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվեց, որ վերջին տարիների Բարսան Ռեալի հետ համեմատելի չէ: Ռեալիստներ, ընդունեք, որ Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա: Ընդ որում, բոլոր առումներով՝  հարձակվողների, կիսապաշտպանների,  պաշտպանների որակով,  ֆուտբոլիստների տեխնիկայով, տակտիկական մտածելակերպով, արագություններով, դաշտում առանց գնդակի խաղալով, փոխանցումների ճշգրտությամբ ու ամենակարևորը, *երևակայությամբ (ֆանտազիայով), այսինքն՝ գեղեցիկ խաղալու, ստեղծագործելու, հասարակ ֆուտբոլասերին ուրախացնելու, հիացնելու ունակությամբ* Ռեալը բացարձակապես զիջում է ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԻՆ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «Գվարդիոլան է շատ բան արել ֆուտբոլում թե Ռոնալդուն» հարցին, ապա ասեմ, որ այդ հարցը երկրորդ պատասխան չունի: Իհարկե՝ ԳՎԱՐԴԻՈԼԱՆ: Գվարդիոլան տարիներ շարունակ եղել է Բարսելոնի պես թիմի ավագը, հիմնական խաղ կառուցողը: Այն, որ երբեք չի շահել անհատական որևէ մրցանակ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ավելի քիչ բան է արել ֆուտբոլում, քան ինչ-որ մեկը, ում լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելու հիմնական արգումենտն արագությունն է ու լավ հարվածը, իսկ հիմնական հատկանիշները՝ մեծ-մեծ դուս տալը, խաղադաշտում ափեղ-ցփեղ պահվածքը, ավելի լավ խաղային դիրքում գտնվող խաղընկերոջը փոխանցում չկատարելը: Հա, չմոռանանք նաև մի կարևոր բան. Գվարդիոլան ստեղծել է մի թիմ, որն արդեն մի քանի տարի է ուժեղագույնն է աշխարհում և որի խաղն *արվեստ* է: Այնպես որ՝ Ռոնալդու շիպիզնյակը դեռ պետք է խաղադաշտում սիմուլյացիա անելով շա՜տ ու շատ խոտ ուտի, որ իրավունք ունենա մատով դիպչելու Չավիի, Մեսսիի, Վիլյայի, Պույոլի, Ինիեստայի պես ֆուտբոլիստների մարզչին ու ուսուցչին:

Մեկ անգամ էլ ուշադիր նայեք: Կտեսնեք, որ ոչ մի գոլն էլ (նաև Վիլյայի առաջին գոլը) խաղի կանոնների խախտումով չեն եղել:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeUTHd2Ca6c

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), romanista (30.11.2010), Երվանդ (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

> Բոլոր ծանոթ, մտերիմ բարսայի ֆանատներին շնորհավորում եմ, լավ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, լավ լինեք բարեկամներ: 
> Մի 2 խոսք խաղից: Խաղի առումով՝ մերոնք փռչցրեցին: Որպես ֆուտբոլ՝ զզվանք ապրեցի Ռեալի ցույց տված խաղից: 
> *Ռամոսը տղա ա մեծատառով:* Դզել ա, դզում ա ու կդզի ինձ եդ *մարդը*:
> Ղզիկ բարսելոնցիքից, Ռոնալդուի արարքի տղություն կամ բ***ություն լինելուց, բարսելոնցի գ**թվերան պիկեներից ու իբռաներից չեմ խոսա՝ ոնց հասկանում եմ, արդեն ծեծվել են էդ թեմաները: 
> Մի 2 տեղ անունս կարդացի, կամ էլ նամյոկով տեսա, շնորհակալություններով-բանով... Թե բա "ու՞ր են բլա-բլա-բլա": Ստեղ են, ապերներ: Շատ էլ, որ ակումբ մտնելու ու գրառում անելու ժամանակ չեն ունեցել խաղից հետո: Լավ էդ սաղ մի կողմ կդնեմ: 
> Օզիլի փոխարեն Լասս մտցնելը՝ բլթոց էր: Իգուաինը՝ իհարկե մեծ կորուստ էր, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ լուրջ եղանակ կփոխեր: 
> Մարդիք, դրել չոր եք դատում... Չոր տակ չոր, ու՞ր էին տենց եռանդով վազում բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները Ռամոսի վրա, նենց մի մարտական էին վազում, ոնց որ հեսա դնելու են տոպկեն... Ոնց վազեցին, տենց էլ հերթով պարկեցին հովին կամ չափալախ ստացան նույն Ռամոսի կողմից՝ հերթով, շարքով, հարգանքով: Մեկը չափալախ էր ստանում, թիմակիցներն էլ կանգնած հիանում... տղավարի քայլերից, լավ տղությունից եք խոսում: Ֆուտբոլային ու ոչ ֆուտբոլային պահվացքի մասին չի խոսքս, ինչպես էս թեմայի շատ գրառումները:
> Ամեն դեպքում, գրառմանս առաջին տողը ուժի մեջ ա, ցավներդ տանեմ՝ կրկին անգամ, շնորհավոր: 
> 
> ...


Շատ վատ զգացի, որ Աստղի ու Պետրոսի կողքին իմ անունը չտեսա :LOL:  Նամանավանդ Ռամոսի մասին խոսելիս, ես միշտ տեղում եմ: Ի գիտություն բոլորին, խաղը նայում էի ռուսական հեռուստաընկերությամբ , նույնիսկ ռուս մեկնաբանը ասաց, որ Ռամոսը շատ կագին մարդա, Ձեր լեզվով ասաց շատ կարգին տղա, պետք չէր պարզապես նման կերպով հարձակվել իր վրա, ինքը էտ մարդը չի և ավելացրեց, որ նա դեռ ներողություն կխնդրի:Առավոտյան կարդացի Պույոլի հարցազրույցը, որում ասվում էր, որ նա արդեն մոռացել է այդ միջադեպը, քանի որ ինքը հիանալի հարաբերությունների մեջ է Ռամոսի հետ, որը ուղակի լավ ընկեր է միշտ, նաև բոլոր բարսելոնցիների համար: 
Ես պարզապես իմ կողմից նշեմ մի բան:Ամեն անգամ նայելիս Ռամոսին մի տեսակ միամտություն եմ տեսնում ու երեխայություն իր պահվածքի մեջ, նկատել եմ միշտ , որ այս մարդը երբեք չի հանդուրժում իր հասցեին որևէ վիրավորանք , այդ պահին մոռանալով ամեն ինչ, նա նույնիսկ հրեց իր թիմակիցներին, նույնիսկ Մոուրինյոին, համաձայնեք, որ բոլորդ էլ մեկ մեկ ափերից դուրս եք եկել և նման բաներ ինքներդ էլ կարող էիք թույլ տալ:

----------

Սամսար (30.11.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

> Երեկ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվեց, որ վերջին տարիների Բարսան Ռեալի հետ համեմատելի չէ: Ռեալիստներ, ընդունեք, որ Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա: Ընդ որում, բոլոր առումներով՝  հարձակվողների, կիսապաշտպանների,  պաշտպանների որակով,  ֆուտբոլիստների տեխնիկայով, տակտիկական մտածելակերպով, արագություններով, դաշտում առանց գնդակի խաղալով, փոխանցումների ճշգրտությամբ ու ամենակարևորը, *երևակայությամբ (ֆանտազիայով), այսինքն՝ գեղեցիկ խաղալու, ստեղծագործելու, հասարակ ֆուտբոլասերին ուրախացնելու, հիացնելու ունակությամբ* Ռեալը բացարձակապես զիջում է ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԻՆ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «Գվարդիոլան է շատ բան արել ֆուտբոլում թե Ռոնալդուն» հարցին, ապա ասեմ, որ այդ հարցը երկրորդ պատասխան չունի: Իհարկե՝ ԳՎԱՐԴԻՈԼԱՆ: Գվարդիոլան տարիներ շարունակ եղել է Բարսելոնի պես թիմի ավագը, հիմնական խաղ կառուցողը: Այն, որ երբեք չի շահել անհատական որևէ մրցանակ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ավելի քիչ բան է արել ֆուտբոլում, քան ինչ-որ մեկը, ում լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելու հիմնական արգումենտն արագությունն է ու լավ հարվածը, իսկ հիմնական հատկանիշները՝ մեծ-մեծ դուս տալը, խաղադաշտում ափեղ-ցփեղ պահվածքը, ավելի լավ խաղային դիրքում գտնվող խաղընկերոջը փոխանցում չկատարելը: Հա, չմոռանանք նաև մի կարևոր բան. Գվարդիոլան ստեղծել է մի թիմ, որն արդեն մի քանի տարի է ուժեղագույնն է աշխարհում և որի խաղն *արվեստ* է: Այնպես որ՝ Ռոնալդու շիպիզնյակը դեռ պետք է խաղադաշտում սիմուլյացիա անելով շա՜տ ու շատ խոտ ուտի, որ իրավունք ունենա մատով դիպչելու Չավիի, Մեսսիի, Վիլյայի, Պույոլի, Ինիեստայի պես ֆուտբոլիստների մարզչին ու ուսուցչին:
> 
> Մեկ անգամ էլ ուշադիր նայեք: Կտեսնեք, որ ոչ մի գոլն էլ (նաև Վիլյայի առաջին գոլը) խաղի կանոնների խախտումով չեն եղել:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeUTHd2Ca6c


 Միայն Գվարդիորլայի կետի հետ համաձայնվեցի, ինչքան էլ մեր մրցակցի մարզիչն է ամեն դեպում, իրեն հարգում եմ ես

----------


## Vaho

Դերասանական մեծ վարպետ ունեցող տղերքը կրեցին ելի, են Մեսսիին ով ել հարգում եր իմ ծանոթ Բարսի ու Ռեալի բալեշիկներից աչքներից հելավ, գոնե ով ով Մեսին պետքա ետ դարասանը չլներ, չնայած Պեպոից ինչ պետքա սովորեն, առաջին մեծն դերասանը ինքնա, իսկ Ռոնալդուն ճիշտ արեց որ հրեց Պեպոի հուսը, որտեվ ձեռքը պարզելա որ գնդակը վերցնի ենել գնադակը քցեց գետնին, առհամարելով քիսոին, բայց ուսից հրեց, եդ դերասաննել դեմքն եր բռնել, ինչ ուզումա լինի բայց պարզ երեվում եր, որ Պեպոն իր մարդկային մակարդակով շատ ցածր մարդա, Ռամոսնել ճիշտ արեց, եդ որ իրա ընկերներն եին խի ըտենց մի անգամից հարձակվան վրեն, ով գիտի մի երկու քաղցր խոսք ել չեն ասել: ընեց որ Ռամոսը իր ինքնասիրություննա պաշտպանել ինձ թվումա, երեվի մի քանիսը լավ քռֆել մռֆել եին տղուն, են պեդիկնել (pique) լիռբ կնգա նման ընեցա հարձակվում ոնց որ թե իրա սիրածներին կերան, այ քեզի բան :LOL:  

Հ.Գ. լավ ինչ որայա լավ չեղավ, բայց սաղ բարսի թիմը պռոֆեսիոնալ դերասան են իրենց գլխաոր ռեժիսոր-դերսասնից սկսած

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հ.Գ. լավ ինչ որայա լավ չեղավ, բայց սաղ բարսի թիմը պռոֆեսիոնալ դերասան են իրենց գլխաոր ռեժիսոր-դերսասնից սկսած


Ու էս էր, չէ՞ պատճառը, որ Բարսան տենց *հեշտ նվաստացրեց* Ռեալին:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010), Նարե (30.11.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Միայն Գվարդիորլայի կետի հետ համաձայնվեցի, ինչքան էլ մեր մրցակցի մարզիչն է ամեն դեպում, իրեն հարգում եմ ես


Որքան էլ զարմանալի է, առաջին պարբերության հետ չհամաձայնվելն ավելի դժվար է… :Jpit:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ժողովուրդ, բարսելոնայի ու ռեալի բոլոր ֆոուտբոլիստների համար էլ մեկա դուք ինչ եք մտացում, իրար մասին մտածեք, իրար բալետ արեք  :Smile: 
թող իրանք գան մեզնով հիանան , մեզ բալետ անեն…թող իրանք բաժանվեն խմբերի, մենք միասնական մնանք  :Wink:

----------


## V!k

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ  ԵՄ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԻՆ !!!!!!
 :Bux:  :Victory:  :Bux:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ալմերիան դաշտից հեռացավ գլուխը բարձր պահած, իսկ Ռեալը` ոչ: 
Էդքան խոսացիք Ռոնալդույի ու Ռամոսի մասին, բայց օրինակ նույն Կառվալյուն եսիմ երբ արդեն պետքա հեռացված լիներ դաշտից: Բացի ստացած դեղինից երկու անգամ էլ կոպտորեն հրեց/խփեց Մեսսիին ու ոչինչ: Պարտվել իմանալն էլ լավ բանա:
Ինչպես Ժեֆրենի գոլից հետո ՆՏՎ-ի հաղորդավար Ուտկինը ասեց`




> Чем Реал отличается от такси? В такси помещаются 4.


 :LOL:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Kita (30.11.2010), Kuk (30.11.2010), Moonwalker (30.11.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ վատ զգացի, որ Աստղի ու Պետրոսի կողքին իմ անունը չտեսա


Դե Արսենը երևի բոլորին չի հիշում, որովհետև Ռեալիստին էլ ա մոռացել  :Jpit: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, Ռեալի ֆաները շատ են, ուղղակի ակտիվ չեն մասնակցում քննարկումներին։ Իսկ ով որ պիտի գրի՝ վաաայ, ինչ սիրուն տղերք են, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա անում, որ չի գրում  :Diablo:   :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), davidus (30.11.2010), tikopx (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Դե Արսենը երևի բոլորին չի հիշում, որովհետև Ռեալիստին էլ ա մոռացել


Հա, Աստ ջան: Ճիշտ ես, իրոք մոռացել էի 2-3 հոգու՝ արագ-արագ գրելու արդյունք ա:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, Ռեալի ֆաները շատ են, ուղղակի ակտիվ չեն մասնակցում քննարկումներին։ Իսկ ով որ պիտի գրի՝ վաաայ, ինչ սիրուն տղերք են, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա անում, որ չի գրում


Ոչ միայն սիրուն տղերք փնտրողները: Նաև նրանք, որոնց համար մի օր Ռեալը մարդկության գլուխգործոց ա՝ աստվածացնում են, գովում են և այլն... Մյուս օրն էլ «Տենց էլ պետք էն դրանց, մի 3-4 հատ էլ պտի խփեին»: Ու ոչ միայն Ռեալի մասին ա խոսքը... Էդ ֆուտբոլ դիտել չի, էդ երկրպագել չի... Զզվելի ա:

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2010), Amourchik (30.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բոլոր ծանոթ, մտերիմ բարսայի ֆանատներին շնորհավորում եմ, լավ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, լավ լինեք բարեկամներ: 
> Մի 2 խոսք խաղից: Խաղի առումով՝ մերոնք փռչցրեցին: Որպես ֆուտբոլ՝ զզվանք ապրեցի Ռեալի ցույց տված խաղից: 
> *Ռամոսը տղա ա մեծատառով:* Դզել ա, դզում ա ու կդզի ինձ եդ *մարդը*:
> Ղզիկ բարսելոնցիքից, Ռոնալդուի արարքի տղություն կամ բ***ություն լինելուց, բարսելոնցի գ**թվերան պիկեներից ու իբռաներից չեմ խոսա՝ ոնց հասկանում եմ, արդեն ծեծվել են էդ թեմաները: 
> Մի 2 տեղ անունս կարդացի, կամ էլ նամյոկով տեսա, շնորհակալություններով-բանով... Թե բա "ու՞ր են բլա-բլա-բլա": Ստեղ են, ապերներ: Շատ էլ, որ ակումբ մտնելու ու գրառում անելու ժամանակ չեն ունեցել խաղից հետո: Լավ էդ սաղ մի կողմ կդնեմ: 
> Օզիլի փոխարեն Լասս մտցնելը՝ բլթոց էր: Իգուաինը՝ իհարկե մեծ կորուստ էր, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ լուրջ եղանակ կփոխեր: 
> Մարդիք, դրել չոր եք դատում... Չոր տակ չոր, ու՞ր էին տենց եռանդով վազում բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները Ռամոսի վրա, նենց մի մարտական էին վազում, ոնց որ հեսա դնելու են տոպկեն... Ոնց վազեցին, տենց էլ հերթով պարկեցին հովին կամ չափալախ ստացան նույն Ռամոսի կողմից՝ հերթով, շարքով, հարգանքով: Մեկը չափալախ էր ստանում, թիմակիցներն էլ կանգնած հիանում... տղավարի քայլերից, լավ տղությունից եք խոսում: Ֆուտբոլային ու ոչ ֆուտբոլային պահվացքի մասին չի խոսքս, ինչպես էս թեմայի շատ գրառումները:
> Ամեն դեպքում, գրառմանս առաջին տողը ուժի մեջ ա, ցավներդ տանեմ՝ կրկին անգամ, շնորհավոր: 
> 
> ...


Արսեն ջան , մերսի կոմպլիմենտի համար :Wink: 
ինչ գրել ես, լրիվ ստրոգրում եմ ...Դե ,որ Ռամոսը տղայա `ետ փաստա, մարտական ոգու, ու թասիբի համար էլ իզուր չեմ նիկս ընտրել,ետ պատահական չի, չնայած չեմ բացառում ,որ ներողություն կխնդրի, քանի որ , սաղ ֆեդերացիան ընգնելու ա հետևից`սկսած բեղավոր կով Դել բոսկեից  մինչ վիլյար, որ հաշտվեն `հանուն հավաքականի հանդերձարանում տիրող մթնոլորտի...

մի գրառման էլ պատասխանեմ ստեղ`գվարդիոլայի հետ կապված
ինքը որպես ֆուտբոլիստ եղելա  լեգենդ ,բայց մենակ բարսայի համար,եթե իրա նման ակումբային լեգենդների դասենք համաշխարհային հարթության վրա, ապա մի քանի  հարյուրը կլինեն, ու լեգենդ բառը կկորցնի իմաստը, որպես մարզիչ ինքը էլի եմ ասում հզոր չի, ինքը ամենահզոր մարզիչն ա մենակ բարսայի համար, ոնց որ ռեյկարդն էր մարզիչ , նենց էլ ինքը, եթե գնա գալաթասարայ` դեմքը կպատռի, կդառնա չոլի ... տրիներ: Ինքը ենքան չունի արած իրա գաղափարներով ինչքան Մուրինյոն ,Հիդինկը կամ Կապելոն, որ ամեն տեղ տղա են մնացել...
ու կանցնի  քառասուն տարի կասեն բոլորը` եղելա Ռոնալդու ֆուբոլիստ ,աշխարհի ու Եվրոպային ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիր, բայց չեն ասի Գվարդիոլա մարզիչ-ֆուտբոլիստի մասին, այ ետ ֆուտբոլում հետք թողնելն ա

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ժող ջան, վերջին մի քանի ժամվա քննարկումներին չեմ հետևել: Ի՞նչ նորություն կա: Ռեալի «պանիխիդան» ե՞րբ ա:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող, էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում  սպորտային աշխարհում  :Jpit:  Որ ալիքը փոխում ես, որ թերթը բացում ես, որ սպորտային կայքը մտնում ես, որ սպորտային լրագրողի կամ մասնագետի խոսքը կարդում ես, բոլորը ծաղում են Ռեալին բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով: Իհարկե, կարեկցանքի խոսքեր էլ կան, բայց միևնույն է հենց կարեկցողն էլ առանց ծաղրի (թեկուզ թաքնված) չի կարողում անցնել: Ռեալին գամել են անարգանքի սյունին մի այլ ձև  :Smile: 

Եթե Ռեալն էս խաղից հետո որոշ ժամանակով դեպրեսիայի մեջ չհայտվեց, ուրեմն հալալ ա Մոուրինյոյին: Հենց նա պիտի փորձի իր տղաների նախկին ոգին կրկին բարձրացնել:

----------

Սամսար (01.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժող ջան, վերջին մի քանի քննարկումներին չեմ հետևել: Ի՞նչ նորություն կա: Ռեալի «պանիխիդան» ե՞րբ ա:


ես կասեյի Վերածնունդ էր սա: 

Վլադ քեզ հուզում ա կատալոնացիների անկախությունը ?

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժող, էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում  սպորտային աշխարհում  Որ ալիքը փոխում ես, որ թերթը բացում ես, որ սպորտային կայքը մտնում ես, որ սպորտային լրագրողի կամ մասնագետի խոսքը կարդում ես, բոլորը ծաղում են Ռեալին բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով: Իհարկե, կարեկցանքի խոսքեր էլ կան, բայց միևնույն է հենց կարեկցողն էլ առանց ծաղրի (թեկուզ թաքնված) չի կարողում անցնել: Ռեալին գամել են անարգանքի սյունին մի այլ ձև 
> 
> Եթե Ռեալն էս խաղից հետո որոշ ժամանակով դեպրեսիայի մեջ չհայտվեց, ուրեմն հալալ ա Մոուրինյոյին: Հենց նա պիտի փորձի իր տղաների նախկին ոգին կրկին բարձրացնել:


իսկ ետ լրագրողները ուղղակի ամբոխի մասնիկն են ներկայացնում ,ավելի պատկերովոր ասելու համար, երբ առյուծը հիվանդ ա ու վիրավոր, բորենիները աչքերն են  փայլացնում ու հարձակվում ոհմակով, սա ուղղակի բնության օրենքներից ա...

ասեմ  որ, Ժոզեյի հոգեբան լինելու մեջ չեմ կասկածում,հենց սա  ալինելու Ռենեսանսի սկիզբը, ոնց որ ինքն ա ասել.<<Սա ուղղակի իմ ամենախոշոր հաշվով պարտությունն էր>>

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ քեզ հուզում ա կատալոնացիների անկախությունը ?


 Ես ֆուտբոլասեր եմ ու սիրում եմ Բարսելոնա ակումբը  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ի դեպ մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում իմ կողմից: 
Ռոնալդուն Ռոնալդու (չի քննարկվում), բայց ես խաղի լավագույն *զզվելի ֆուտբոլիստի* կոչումը կշնորհեի Կառվալյուին  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ի դեպ մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում իմ կողմից: 
> Ռոնալդուն Ռոնալդու (չի քննարկվում), բայց ես խաղի լավագույն *զզվելի ֆուտբոլիստի* կոչումը կշնորհեի Կառվալյուին


իսկ գերզզվելին `Վալդեսն էր`իրա ամերկյան <<մառսկոյ կոծիկ>> զինվորի պռիչոսկով... Հայվանը  սապոնն առել էր ,ընգել էր դիշովկա գվարդիոլայի ջանին, թե ինչ էր ուզում ապացուցել ? :Dntknw:

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ գերզզվելին `Վալդեսն էր`իրա ամերկյան <<մառսկոյ կոծիկ>> զինվորի պռիչոսկով... Հայվանը  սապոնն առել էր ,ընգել էր դիշովկա գվարդիոլայի ջանին, թե ինչ էր ուզում ապացուցել ?


Վալդեսը իր մարզչի պատիվն էր պաշտպանում, ու էդ առիթով ոչ ոք նրան ոչինչ չի կարող ասել: 
Դու էլ, եթե մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ լինեիր, չէիր ասի  :Tongue: 

Իսկ այ Մեսսիի գլխին ընկած տեղը ծնկով հարվածելը զզվելի փոքրոգություն էր: Կառվայլուն երևի թե հետո խաղի տեսագրությունը նայելուց ինքն էլ իր արարքի համար կամաչի (եթե իհարկե էդ շնորհքն ունի):

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վալդեսը իր մարզչի պատիվն էր պաշտպանում, ու էդ առիթով ոչ ոք նրան ոչինչ չի կարող ասել: 
> Դու էլ, եթե մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ լինեիր, չէիր ասի


 դե ուրեմն ամոթ մեսսի-ալվԷշ ու մնացածին...
համել կարողա երկակի ստանդարտներ կա ?
եթե դիշովկա գվարդիոլան գնդակը կարա արհամարական քցի ,ու իրա ինքնասիրության,պատվի համար Ռոնալդու բռթումա ,լինում ա վատ տղա ? տղեն ամեն տեղ ա տղա, ուզում ա նոու կամպում լինի...Ռամոսն էլ իրա պատվի համար դրեց չավիի չանին...

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Սերխիո ախպեր, քեզ չի սազում, Քիսոյին տղա մի անվանի  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ախպեր, քեզ չի սազում, Քիսոյին տղա մի անվանի


ինչքան Ինեսան կարա տղա լինի, ենքան էլ Քիսոն :Tongue:

----------

Amourchik (30.11.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ինչքան Ինեսան կարա տղա լինի, ենքան էլ Քիսոն


Արդեն բացահայտ զրպարտում ես, 0% օբյեկտիվություն  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> դե ուրեմն ամոթ մեսսի-ալվԷշ ու մնացածին...
> համել կարողա երկակի ստանդարտներ կա ?
> եթե դիշովկա գվարդիոլան գնդակը կարա արհամարական քցի ,ու իրա ինքնասիրության,պատվի համար Ռոնալդու բռթումա ,լինում ա վատ տղա ? տղեն ամեն տեղ ա տղա, ուզում ա նոու կամպում լինի...Ռամոսն էլ իրա պատվի համար դրեց չավիի չանին...


Աշխարհը Ռոնալդուի պես անասուն դեռ չի ծնել և իմ կարծիքով աշխարհը իրա նման խաղացող չի ծնել:
Արհամարեց Պեպը, որը իհարկե շատ տգեղ արարք էր, բայց Ռոնալդուն իրավունք չուներ մարզչին մատով անգամ կպներ:
Ռամոսը հարվածեց իրա թիմակցին կարծում եմ այստեղ ինքնասիրության հարց չկար և պետք է իրեն զսպեր, հետո կգնային հանդերձարան ինքը կասեր Պույոլն ու Չավին էլ կլսեին:

----------


## Vaho

> Ու էս էր, չէ՞ պատճառը, որ Բարսան տենց *հեշտ նվաստացրեց* Ռեալին:


Այսինքն եթե մի թիմ մյուսին խոշոր հաշվով հաղթումա իրա դաշտում, քո կարծիքով եդ պետքա անպայման նվաստացնել լինի՞, դե որ ըտենցա բերեք հաշվենք թե Ռեալը քանի անգամներա նվաստացրել Բարսին, ասեմ որ երեք զրոից արդեն խոշոր հաշիվա համարվում ֆուտբոլի մեջ,նվաստացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ բանա, կարծում դւ ել կիմանաս թե իրականում ինչա նվաստացնել, իսկ սպորտի մեջ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ տարած հախթանակը դա նվաստացնել չի, սպորտա. կա հաղթող կա պարտվող, ու դեռ այտպեսել լինելույա, քանի դեռ էս մոլորակը պտտվումա, իսկ ինչ վարաբերվումա քո հարցին պատճառը էդ չեր Ռեալը ըտենց դերասանների հախից շատա եկե, էտի ոչ առաջինն էր ոչ էլ վերջինը, պատճառը Բարսի լավ պատրաստված խաղն էր,ու իմ կարծիքով Բարսելոնան էս խաղին մի այլ ձևի էր պատրաստված,ինչ որայա դեռ առջևում շատ խաղեր կան ու մեկ կլասիկո, ու Ռեալս դեռ իրանը ասելույա :Ok:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Խաղի հաշիվը ներկայացնելու ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (15.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010), zanazan (02.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (01.12.2010), Մարկիզ (01.12.2010), Սամսար (02.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Խաղի հաշիվը ներկայացնելու ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ


ասենք իմաստը որնա՞ որ էս նկարը հայտնվեց ստեղ, յանըմ ինչ՞, շատ գեշա նայվում ու բեսամթ տհաճա, :Bad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ասենք իմաստը որնա՞ որ էս նկարը հայտնվեց ստեղ, յանըմ ինչ՞, շատ գեշա նայվում ու բեսամթ տհաճա,


Նույնը եթե լիներ հակառակ տեղերում մեզ էլ հնարավորա տհաճություն պատճառեր: Մի կերպ դիմացեք  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (08.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ասենք իմաստը որնա՞ որ էս նկարը հայտնվեց ստեղ, յանըմ ինչ՞, շատ գեշա նայվում ու բեսամթ տհաճա,


Վահո ջան, գրել էի, իմաստը հաշվի ալտերնատիվ ներկայացումն ա  :Jpit:  Ռեալը իր արդար քրտինքով ա էդ վաստակել  :Lol2: 

Պարզ ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար տհաճ ա, բայց ձեզ բողոքները պետք ա ուղղեք Իսպանիա, Մադրիդ հասցեով, ոչ թե կուլեներին  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վահո ջան, գրել էի, իմաստը հաշվի ալտերնատիվ ներկայացումն ա  Ռեալը իր արդար քրտինքով ա էդ վաստակել 
> 
> Պարզ ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար տհաճ ա, բայց ձեզ բողոքները պետք ա ուղղեք Իսպանիա, Մադրիդ հասցեով, ոչ թե կուլեներին


 ա'յ մարդ, հլը քո էյֆորիան չի անցել ?
ախը~ր հեչ խաղաղասեր չես է :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> ա'յ մարդ, հլը քո էյֆորիան չի անցել ?
> ախը~ր հեչ խաղաղասեր չես է


Տո այ քո ցավը տանեմ, ես ոչ միայն խաղասեր եմ, այլև խաղաղասեր  :Jpit: 

Լսի, մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ լավ ա դու ռեալիստ ես, ու ես քո հետ բանավիճելու հնարավորություն ունեմ: Չես պատկերացում ինչ մեծ հաճույք ա քեզ հետ բանավիճել ուժեղի դիրքերից  :Hands Up: 




> «Ռեալը միշտ վերադառնում է, որ գրի իր անունը ոսկե տառերով»


Մենք միշտ նրան ուղարկում ենք այնտեղ, որտեղ իրեն հասում ա, բայց նա միշտ վերադառնում ա.... ու գլխիկոր հեռանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

ես չեմ ընդունում բարսայի ուժը :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> ես չեմ ընդունում բարսայի ուժը


Ես էդ շատ լավ գիտեմ, քեզնից սուբյեկտիվ մեկ էլ դու ես  :Beee:

----------


## Սերխիո

ես քեզ առիթ եմ տալիս բանավիճելու :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
ինձնից սուբյեկտիվ մեկել <<պրոֆեսիոնալ>> Սենիկն ա

----------


## Լեո

> ես քեզ առիթ եմ տալիս բանավիճելու


Մեկ դու, մեկ էլ Ռեալը  :Jpit: 




> Հ.Գ.
> ինձնից սուբյեկտիվ մեկել <<պրոֆեսիոնալ>> Սենիկն ա


Ինձ որ չես սիրում, էդ հասկացա, բա խեղճ Սենիկն ի՞նչ մեղք ունի  :Sad:  Մարդը հասարակ փաստեր ա արձանագրում  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինձ որ չես սիրում, էդ հասկացա, բա խեղճ Սենիկն ի՞նչ մեղք ունի  Մարդը հասարակ փաստեր ա արձանագրում


հենց ետ ա ,քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, դու  երկրպագու ես + քեզ պրոֆեսիոնալ չես համարում...Իսկ ինքը կլասիկոյին նվիրված հաղորդումը երկու անգամ ա ցույց տալիս, գիտեյի,որ երկուշաբթի սկսելու ա մեծարել փոքր թիմիկին  ու չնայեցի, բայց ոնց զարմացա,որ երեքշաբթի էլ էր նույն բանը ցույց տալիս...
չնայած երևի գոհ պտի լինեմ , որ լա լիգա չի վարում :Bad: 

Հ.Գ.
Վլադ, բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց եմ ուզւոմ քեզ մի հատ չաղլկ բացասական վարկանիշ տամ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> հենց ետ ա ,քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, դու  երկրպագու ես + քեզ պրոֆեսիոնալ չես համարում...


Ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ ես եմ քեզ սիրում  :Blush: 
Ինչ լավ սիրո խոստովանություն ստացվեց, չէ՞  :Jpit: 




> Իսկ ինքը կլասիկոյին նվիրված հաղորդումը երկու անգամ ա ցույց տալիս, գիտեյի,որ երկուշաբթի սկսելու ա մեծարել *փոքր թիմիկին*  ու չնայեցի, բայց ոնց զարմացա,որ երեքշաբթի էլ էր նույն բանը ցույց տալիս...
> չնայած երևի գոհ պտի լինեմ , որ լա լիգա չի վարում


Դե եթե Սենիկը սուբյեկտիվ ա, ուրեմն դու էլ սուբյեկտիվիզմի աստվածն ես  :Jpit: 




> Հ.Գ.
> Վլադ, բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց եմ ուզւոմ քեզ մի հատ չաղլկ բացասական վարկանիշ տամ


Եթե նման բան անես, շատ կուրախանամ: Կարևորը կիմանամ, որ 100%-ով եմ այն վաստակել  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

խաղի ամենադիտարժան պահը

----------


## Լեո

> խաղի ամենադիտարժան պահը


Մարդ կա գոլերով ու խաղով ա հիանում, մարդ էլ կա բան չի մնում, ստիպված որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների սարքած անդուր տեսարաններով ա հիանում  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> սա ավելի ստորացուցիչ ա, քան մի քանի երկրպագու ծափահարությունը ռոնալդինյոյին


Ռոնալդինյոյին ծափահարելը դա մեծ ու արժանապատիվ ժեստ էր Ռեալի երկրպագուների կողմից, իզուր ես նսեմացնում: Անձամբ ես համարյա ամեն խաղից հետո ծափահարում եմ Կասիլիասին:

----------

Kita (04.12.2010), zanazan (03.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մարդ կա գոլերով ու խաղով ա հիանում, մարդ էլ կա բան չի մնում, ստիպված որոշ ֆուտբոլիստների սարքած անդուր տեսարաններով ա հիանում


այ ախպեր, ես երկուշաբթի սովոր չեմ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, Աբրահամն էլ լավ բոյ չարեց, տեղ մեր Սերխիո ախպերը արեց :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռոնալդինյոյին ծափահարելը դա մեծ ու արժանապատիվ ժեստ էր Ռեալի երկրպագուների կողմից, իզուր ես նսեմացնում: Անձամբ ես համարյա ամեն խաղից հետո ծափահարում եմ Կասիլիասին:


էս ոնց հասցրիր ,խմբագրել էի ,քանի որ համապատասխան նկարի լինկը կիսատ մնաց,էլ զահլա չարի դնեմ , սաղ ջնջեցի, բայց քանի որ մեջբերել ես, հիմա նկարը կդնեմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռոնալդինյոյին ծափահարելը դա մեծ ու արժանապատիվ ժեստ էր Ռեալի երկրպագուների կողմից, իզուր ես նսեմացնում: Անձամբ ես համարյա ամեն խաղից հետո ծափահարում եմ Կասիլիասին:

----------


## Լեո

> այ ախպեր, ես երկուշաբթի սովոր չեմ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, Աբրահամն էլ լավ բոյ չարեց, տեղ մեր Սերխիո ախպերը արեց


Ափսոս մեր Վալդեսին չթողեցին խոզի մռութ ջարդեր, հաստատ ավելի սիրուն տեսարան կլիներ  :Love:

----------

Kita (04.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> 


Մրցակցին հարգելը վա՞տ երևույթ ա, թե՞ ամոթ ա  :Xeloq:

----------

Kita (04.12.2010), Yellow Raven (03.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մրցակցին հարգելը վա՞տ երևույթ ա, թե՞ ամոթ ա


ետ հարգելու հետ կապված չի,ուղղակի ընդունեցին Ռեալի գերակայությունը Իսպանիայում ու անցան թրի տակով...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ափսոս մեր Վալդեսին չթողեցին խոզի մռութ ջարդեր, հաստատ ավելի սիրուն տեսարան կլիներ


հաստատ չէր կարա, շատ-շատ լաչառություն անի, Քրիտիանոնոյի ջանը տեսել ես ? :Hands Up:  լրիվ  մկան ա

----------


## Լեո

> ետ հարգելու հետ կապված չի,ուղղակի ընդունեցին Ռեալի գերակայությունը Իսպանիայում ու անցան թրի տակով...


Ընդունեցին Ռեալի գերակայությունը, իսկ այնուհետև Ռեալին կոխեցին ցեխը  :Lol2: 

Բարի գիշեր  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (14.12.2010), Kita (04.12.2010), Yellow Raven (03.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ընդունեցին Ռեալի գերակայությունը, իսկ այնուհետև Ռեալին կոխեցին ցեխը


այնուհետև պարտվեցին 4-1 ...Ռաուլ, ՌՎՆ,Ռոբեն,Իգուայն
բարի գիշեր...

----------


## Լեո

> այնուհետև պարտվեցին 4-1 ...Ռաուլ, ՌՎՆ,Ռոբեն,Իգուայն


 Իսկ այնուհետև Նոյի տապանն իջավ Արարատ լեռան վրա…

Իսկականից բարի գիշեր  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ այնուհետև Նոյի տապանն իջավ Արարատ լեռան վրա…
> 
> Իսկականից բարի գիշեր


2010 թվականի նոյեմբերի 29-ը և մ.թ.ա. մի քանի հազար տարի առաջը ևս պատմություն են , ու անցած էտապ
ռեալ բարի գիշեր... :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> 2010 թվականի նոյեմբերի 29-ը և մ.թ.ա. մի քանի հազար տարի առաջը ևս պատմություն են , ու անցած էտապ


 Ինչպես և անցած նավթալինոտ էտապ է Ֆրանկոն և նրա հովանավորյալ թիմը  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Վահո ջան, գրել էի, իմաստը հաշվի ալտերնատիվ ներկայացումն ա  Ռեալը իր արդար քրտինքով ա էդ վաստակել 
> 
> Պարզ ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար տհաճ ա, բայց ձեզ բողոքները պետք ա ուղղեք Իսպանիա, Մադրիդ հասցեով, ոչ թե կուլեներին


ինչ բողոք այ ցավտ տանեմ :LOL:  հո ես չեմ եկել քեզ բողոքում :LOL:  :LOL: 

ուղղակի ասածս էնա, որ սիրուն չի, մի ամիտ տունը նստած նայում եմ, կողքից երեխայա բանա գալիս են նայում են,ու եդ նկարն են տեսնում,մտածում են պապան նստած եսիմ ինչերովա ստղ զղբաված :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Ենքան եք խոսացել , որ վիդյոյի մասին մոռացել եք :

----------


## Altair

> հաստատ չէր կարա, շատ-շատ լաչառություն անի, Քրիտիանոնոյի ջանը տեսել ես ? լրիվ  մկան ա


Հարց. Բա որ ռոնալդուի ջանը լրիվ մկանա , խի արեց տակը էթար ՎԱԼԴԵՍԻ մոտ , ոչ թէ 49 տարեկան մարդու վրա ձեռ բարձրացներ  :Tongue:  :
Պատասխան. Որովհետև գիտեր որ ՎԱԼԴԵՍԸ կքցեր քացու տակ  :Tongue:  :

----------


## Altair

> Այսինքն եթե մի թիմ մյուսին խոշոր հաշվով հաղթումա իրա դաշտում, քո կարծիքով եդ պետքա անպայման նվաստացնել լինի՞, դե որ ըտենցա բերեք հաշվենք թե Ռեալը քանի անգամներա նվաստացրել Բարսին, ասեմ որ երեք զրոից արդեն խոշոր հաշիվա համարվում ֆուտբոլի մեջ,նվաստացնելը լրիվ ուրիշ բանա, կարծում դւ ել կիմանաս թե իրականում ինչա նվաստացնել, իսկ սպորտի մեջ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ տարած հախթանակը դա նվաստացնել չի, սպորտա. կա հաղթող կա պարտվող, ու դեռ այտպեսել լինելույա, քանի դեռ էս մոլորակը պտտվումա, իսկ ինչ վարաբերվումա քո հարցին պատճառը էդ չեր Ռեալը ըտենց դերասանների հախից շատա եկե, էտի ոչ առաջինն էր ոչ էլ վերջինը, պատճառը Բարսի լավ պատրաստված խաղն էր,ու իմ կարծիքով Բարսելոնան էս խաղին մի այլ ձևի էր պատրաստված,ինչ որայա դեռ առջևում շատ խաղեր կան ու մեկ կլասիկո, ու Ռեալս դեռ իրանը ասելույա


Դու հիմա մեզ ասումես «Այսինքն եթե մի թիմ մյուսին խոշոր հաշվով հաղթումա իրա դաշտում»  լրացնեմ ,որ ԲԱՐՍԱՆ ՍԱՆՏԻԱԳՈ ԲԱՌՆԱԲԵՈՈՒՄԵԼԱ հախրել մեծ հաշվով ՌԵԱԼ 2-6 ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ ԴԸ ԷՆԴ :

----------


## Altair

> են խաղը ,որ անթասիբները խաղացին, ղզիկ  մեսսի , պույոլի  ու մնացածի համար կոպիտ էր, ախր շատ նրբիկն են


Սխալ բառեր մի օգտագործի : Թէ մոռացել էս , որ մի խաղի ժամանակ մեկը թէթէվ կպավ ռոնալդուհու դոշին , ռոնալդուհին էլ երեսը բռնեց ախչկա նման ընգավ գետին սկսեց աղջկա նման լացել , որ դեղին քարտ ցույց տան : Մեծ էկրանովէլ ցույց տվին :  :Smile:  բա :

----------

Լեո (15.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

Ես ոչ թե Ռեալին չեմ սիրում այլ Մոուրինյոյին :

----------


## Altair

Ես ոչ թե Ռեալին չեմ սիրում այլ Մոուրինյոյին :

----------


## Altair

Լրացնեմ նաև , որ ռոնալդուհին լացել էր ՄԻԼԱՆ 2-2 Ռեալ խաղի ժամանակ : Բայց մրցավարը ռոնալդուհու կուտը չ կերան  :Smile:  :

----------


## Լեո

> ռոնալդուհի...


Ռոնալդուհի  :Lol2:   :Lol2: 
Էս տարբերակը չէի լսել, լավն էր  :Lol2:   :LOL:   :Lol2:

----------


## Altair

Լացի լացի մի ամաչի  :LOL:   :Love:   :LOL:

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

քանի որ զահլես փախել ա,նույն բաները ասելուց, ուղղակի մի հատ լավ վիդեո

----------

Gayl (16.12.2010), Moonwalker (18.12.2010), Starkiller (14.01.2011), Ungrateful (16.12.2010)

----------


## Altair

> քանի որ զահլես փախել ա,նույն բաները ասելուց, ուղղակի մի հատ լավ վիդեո


Վատ չէր :  :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> քանի որ զահլես փախել ա,նույն բաները ասելուց, ուղղակի մի հատ լավ վիդեո


 Լավն էր  :Lol2: 
Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ մրցավարը նեյտրալ էր: Հաստատ Ռեալի կողմից էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Մի երկու օր առաջ վերջին կլասիկոն ինտերնետից քաշեցի և ևս մեկ անգամ դիտեցի (Վասիլի Ուտկինի մեկնաբանությամբ)  :Smile:  Մի հետաքրքիր բան հաշվեցի: Պարզվեց ուղիղ 20 ճշգրիտ փոխանցում կատարվեց, մինչև Պեդրոն գնդակն ուղարկեց Ռեալի դարպասը: Մինչ այդ ամեն մի փոխանցումից հետո ստադիոնը «օլե» էր վանկարկում  :Love:

----------


## Altair

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1-0 Սեվիլյա
Տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է 
ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ   5-0 Սեվիլյա

----------


## Altair



----------

Barcamaniac (14.01.2011), Zangezur (15.01.2011), Լեո (15.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դաժե ՊԵԼԵՆ ա ասում որ ՄԵՍՍԻԻ հետ ոչ ոք չի կարա համեմատվի , Ռոնալդուհին արդեն հաց ու պանիր ուտելովել չի հասնի :

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի համարձակ երկրպագուն`Ռեալ Մադրիդի Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում կատարեց Բարսելոնայի հիմնը:
Հայտնում է սա՝ Աստղ ջան :

----------


## Altair

Ալմերիա 0-8 Բարսելոնա
*Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է:*
Ամերիա 1-1 Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Gayl

> Ալմերիա 0-8 Բարսելոնա
> *Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է*
> Ամերիա 1-1 Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Տրամաբանությունը հասկանալի չէ:
Բարսելոնա-Հերկուլես 2-0
Հերկուլես-Մադրիդ 1-3
Հետո՞:
Տարբերությունը երևում է այն ժամանակ երբ նրանք իրար հետ են խաղում և իհարկե մայիս ամսին :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (17.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Տրամաբանությունը հասկանալի չէ:
> Բարսելոնա-Հերկուլես 2-0
> Հերկուլես-Մադրիդ 1-3
> Հետո՞:
> Տարբերությունը երևում է այն ժամանակ երբ նրանք իրար հետ են խաղում և իհարկե մայիս ամսին


Տարբերությունն անկասկած ակնհայտ է, բայց ոչ իհարկե Ալմերիայի դեմ խաղերի միջոցով: 

Իսկ մինչև մայիս հասնելը մենք ունեցանք փառահեղ նոյեմբեր....

----------


## Altair

> Տրամաբանությունը հասկանալի չէ:
> Բարսելոնա-Հերկուլես 2-0
> Հերկուլես-Մադրիդ 1-3
> Հետո՞:
> Տարբերությունը երևում է այն ժամանակ երբ նրանք իրար հետ են խաղում և իհարկե մայիս ամսին


Դե գայլ ջան ասեմ , Բարսելոնաս էտի խաղացելա 2-րդ տուրում , այսինքն ավելի շուտ քան Ռեալը : Իսկ Ալմերիաի հետ 12-րդ տուրում 0-8 : Որը որ Ռեալը խաղացելա 19-րդ տուրում 1-1 : 
*Ժամանակները մի խառնեք*
հ.գ. Մեկել , դու եթե չես նկատել ես , Սևիլյայի ու Ալմերիաի խաղերը նրա համար եմ դրել , որ Բարսան ավելի շուտա խաղացել քան Ռեալը : Բայց դաժե ավելի ուշ խաղալով Ռեալը շաաաաաատ վատ խաղաց :  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Տարբերությունը երևում է այն ժամանակ երբ նրանք իրար հետ են խաղում և իհարկե մայիս ամսին


Այսինքն դու ասումես որ մենակ դրանով են վորոշում ՝ այսինքն Բարսան Ռեալի քարը քարին չի թողել  :Smile:  :

----------


## Gayl

> Տարբերությունն անկասկած ակնհայտ է, բայց ոչ իհարկե Ալմերիայի դեմ խաղերի միջոցով:


Դե ես էլ դա էի ասում :Smile: 



> Իսկ մինչև մայիս հասնելը մենք ունեցանք փառահեղ նոյեմբեր....


Համաձայն եմ նոյեմբերը Բարսայի համար փառահեղ էր, նա ապացուցեց, որ ավելի լավն ա:

----------

Լեո (17.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե գայլ ջան ասեմ , Բարսելոնաս էտի խաղացելա 2-րդ տուրում , այսինքն ավելի շուտ քան Ռեալը : Իսկ Ալմերիաի հետ 12-րդ տուրում 0-8 : Որը որ Ռեալը խաղացելա 19-րդ տուրում 1-1 :


Մաման ծաղկաման ի՞նչ տարբերություն ով որ տուրում ա խաղացել կարևորը դա չափանիշ չի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն դու ասումես որ մենակ դրանով են վորոշում ՝ այսինքն Բարսան Ռեալի քարը քարին չի թողել  :


Ես ամենաառաջինը որոշում եմ ՉԼ ն հաղթողով, հետո սեփական առաջնության հաղթողով և հետո իրար հետ խաղացած խաղերով:

----------


## Altair

> Մաման ծաղկաման ի՞նչ տարբերություն ով որ տուրում ա խաղացել կարևորը դա չափանիշ չի


Նրանով կապ ունի , որ թիմը եթալով պետքա լավանա ոչ թե վատանա :
Բարսայից օրինակ թող վերցնեն :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնայի համարձակ երկրպագուն`Ռեալ Մադրիդի Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում կատարեց Բարսելոնայի հիմնը:
> Հայտնում է սա՝ Աստղ ջան :


Բա որ ասում եմ` Բարսելոնան բարդույթավորված է, չեք ընդունում: Ռեալի ֆանատներից ո՞ր մեկը կգնար Նոու Կամպ, որ Ռեալի հիմնը նվագեր, մյուսներն էլ նվագողին հերոսացնեին: 100 տարի մնա, պետք չի:

----------


## Gayl

> Նրանով կապ ունի , որ թիմը եթալով պետքա լավանա ոչ թե վատանա :
> Բարսայից օրինակ թող վերցնեն :


Ապեր լավ անցած լինի, լինելով Բարսայի երկրպագու ունակ չես ընդունելու և ոչ մի պարտություն, միշտ էլ կարող ես արդարացում գտնել, էսի սրան կրեց, էնի նրան կրվավ ուրեմն էնի նրանից լավն ա, կներես բայց խայտառակ տրամաբանություն և ես կարող եմ ինձ թույլ տալ հետևություն անել, որ դու Բարսայի խաղից էն կողմ ֆուտբոլ չես նայում և անտեղյակ ես ֆուտբում տեղի ունեցող ֆանտաստիկ անակնկալներից:
Ապեր մի հարց տամ էլի՞, դու  շաբաթական միջինը քանի խաղ ես նայու՞մ:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա որ ասում եմ` Բարսելոնան բարդույթավորված է, չեք ընդունում: Ռեալի ֆանատներից ո՞ր մեկը կգնար Նոու Կամպ, որ Ռեալի հիմնը նվագեր, մյուսներն էլ նվագողին հերոսացնեին: 100 տարի մնա, պետք չի:


Աստ ջան ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում ֆուտբոլում ատելություն կոչվածը, ինչպես կարելի է նստել հատուկ տվյալ թիմի խաղը նայել և նայել միայն նրա համար, որ պարտվի և դա էնքան հիվանդագին ա դառնում, որ ինչ ասես չի լինում:

----------

PetrAni (17.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ապեր լավ անցած լինի, լինելով Բարսայի երկրպագու ունակ չես ընդունելու և ոչ մի պարտություն, միշտ էլ կարող ես արդարացում գտնել, էսի սրան կրեց, էնի նրան կրվավ ուրեմն էնի նրանից լավն ա, կներես բայց խայտառակ տրամաբանություն և ես կարող եմ ինձ թույլ տալ հետևություն անել, որ դու Բարսայի խաղից էն կողմ ֆուտբոլ չես նայում և անտեղյակ ես ֆուտբում տեղի ունեցող ֆանտաստիկ անակնկալներից:
> Ապեր մի հարց տամ էլի՞, դու  շաբաթական միջինը քանի խաղ ես նայու՞մ:


3-5 խաղ բայց քո հետ մոտիկ լինելով միհատ հասցե ասեմ՝ ստեղ մտի : Նկարի վրա նշվածը ՝ Անգլիա , Իսպանիա և այլն , դա թմերի մասին տեղոկուրյունա : Օրինակ սա Արսենալինն է :
Ահա թե ուրդից բոլորը գիտեմ :
Մեկել հետո ուզածտ թիմը ձախի վրայա :
Իհարկե , եթե Ռուսերեն գիտես :

----------


## Altair

> Բա որ ասում եմ` Բարսելոնան բարդույթավորված է, չեք ընդունում: Ռեալի ֆանատներից ո՞ր մեկը կգնար Նոու Կամպ, որ Ռեալի հիմնը նվագեր, մյուսներն էլ նվագողին հերոսացնեին: 100 տարի մնա, պետք չի:


Դու դրա մեջ Բարսայի մեղավորությունն տեսնումե՞ս : Հն :

----------


## Gayl

> 3-5 խաղ


Բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչպես կարող ես այսպիսի բան գրել :Shok: 



> Ալմերիա 0-8 Բարսելոնա
> Տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է:
> Ամերիա 1-1 Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ ջան ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում ֆուտբոլում ատելություն կոչվածը, ինչպես կարելի է նստել հատուկ տվյալ թիմի խաղը նայել և նայել միայն նրա համար, որ պարտվի և դա էնքան հիվանդագին ա դառնում, որ ինչ ասես չի լինում:


Դե էդ ինտրիգ կոչվածն ա  :Nyam:   :Jpit: 
Ես հիվանդագին, իհարկե, չեմ տանում, բայց որ ասեմ` Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակի համար ուրախանում եմ, սուտ կլինի: Ավելի շատ անտարբեր եմ, քան թե... իսկ այ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները...



> Դու դրա մեջ Բարսայի մեղավորությունն տեսնումե՞ս : Հն :


Հա, տեսնում եմ  :Smile: :
Բարսելոնա ասվածը ներառում ա և ակումբը` ղեկավարության գլխավորությամբ, և երկրպագուները /ֆանատիզմի հասնող/, և չճանաչված հանրապետությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես հիվանդագին, իհարկե, չեմ տանում


Ազնիվ խոսք քեզ նկատի չունեի :Jpit: 



> Ավելի շատ անտարբեր եմ, քան թե...


Հա ես էլ հավատացի :LOL: , չէիր ուզում հա Մալագային պարտվեր :LOL: 




> ...իսկ այ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները...


Համը հանում են :LOL:

----------

Altair (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ բան գիտես, քիչ խոսա  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Գայլ ախպեր: Կա ակտիվ, բայց առողջ երկրպագում ու կա ֆանատիզմ, հիվանդագին ատելություն: 
Բնականաբար, համար 1 մրցակցիդ հաղթանակ չես կամենում, զուտ քո թիմի առաջխաղացման ու առաջընթացի համար… Սիրածդ թիմի առաջընթացը չցանկանալը՝ մազոխիզմ ա: 
Սակայն, դրան էլ չափ ու սահման կա: Շատ անգամներ ներկա եմ եղել նման շրջապատերում… Որոնք պրինցիպիալ դիտում են Ռեալի խաղը՝ թույլ տված սխալները, ոչ ֆուտբոլային դրվակները ու նման մանրուքները ֆիքսելու ու դրոշակ սարքելով ստեղ-ընդեղ գոռգռալու համար: Ռեալի հաղթանակի դեպքում էլ նենց սթրեսս են տանում, ոնց որ իրենց Բարսան ա պարտվել, այն էլ ՉԼ-ի եզրափակչում: Չի կարելի ապեր, առողջություն ա, նեռվային վիճակ ա, բան ա:
Ու ասածս դեպքերը քիչ չեն, ապեր: Սենց տեմպերով վաղը-մյուս օր թիմերի համար իրար են մորթելու, ռուսների պես: Էս անկյունից նայելով` լավ ա, որ հայկական լիգան չի զարգանում  :LOL: :

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր: Կա ակտիվ, բայց առողջ երկրպագում ու կա ֆանատիզմ, հիվանդագին ատելություն: 
> Բնականաբար, համար 1 մրցակցիդ հաղթանակ չես կամենում, զուտ քո թիմի առաջխաղացման ու առաջընթացի համար… Սիրածդ թիմի առաջընթացը չցանկանալը՝ մազոխիզմ ա:


Երբ այդ համար մեկը պարտվում ա իհարկե պետք է ուրախանաս, ապեր բայց որոշ մարդկանց էտ դառնում ա հիվանդագին երևույթ օրինակ Ռեալի շատ երկրպագուներ ուրախանում էին, որ Բարսան ՉԼ ում չէր հաղթում, ասենք Ռեալը ՉԼ ից թռելա, բայց ինքը նստում հատուկ էտ խաղը նայում էր ինչա պարտություն տեսներ :LOL: , իհարկե կարա պատահի, որ Բարսայի խաղը դուր չի գալիս կամ հակառակորդ ակումբի կողմից ա, բայց գոնե Ռեալի երկրպագուների կեսը էդպիսին չեն նույնն էլ Բարսայինը: Օրինակ ես  Անգլիայի Պրեմիեր Լիգան եմ սիրում ու ՉԼ ում միշտ անգլիական թիմի կողմից եմ:
Աստ էս խոսքերս քեզ հեչ էլ չեն վերաբերվում ուղղակի խոսքից խոսք բացվեց դե մենք էլ փիլիսոփայում ենք  :Jpit: 




> Ու ասածս դեպքերը քիչ չեն, ապեր: Սենց տեմպերով վաղը-մյուս օր թիմերի համար իրար են մորթելու, ռուսների պես: Էս անկյունից նայելով` լավ ա, որ հայկական լիգան չի զարգանում :


Հաաաաաաաա ամբողջ գաղտնիքը հենց դրանումն էլ կայանում է, ապրի Հայրապետյանը :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ բան գիտես, քիչ խոսա


Թե չէ թևերդ կքշտես, չէ՞: 
Արդեն շանտաժ ա անում :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Երբ այդ համար մեկը պարտվում ա իհարկե պետք է ուրախանաս, ապեր բայց որոշ մարդկանց էտ դառնում ա հիվանդագին երևույթ օրինակ Ռեալի շատ երկրպագուներ ուրախանում էին, որ Բարսան ՉԼ ում չէր հաղթում, ասենք Ռեալը ՉԼ ից թռելա, բայց ինքը նստում հատուկ էտ խաղը նայում էր ինչա պարտություն տեսներ, իհարկե կարա պատահի, որ Բարսայի խաղը դուր չի գալիս կամ հակառակորդ ակումբի կողմից ա, բայց գոնե Ռեալի երկրպագուների կեսը էդպիսին չեն նույնն էլ Բարսայինը: Օրինակ ես  Անգլիայի Պրեմիեր Լիգան եմ սիրում ու ՉԼ ում միշտ անգլիական թիմի կողմից եմ:
> Աստ էս խոսքերս քեզ հեչ էլ չեն վերաբերվում ուղղակի խոսքից խոսք բացվեց դե մենք էլ փիլիսոփայում ենք


Ես հո չասի՞, որ մենակ Բարսայի երկրպագուների շարքերում են նկատվում նշածս առոջաղական պրոբլեմները: Ամեն թիմի երկրպագուներից էլ կգտնվեն տենց գրուպիրովկաներ ու տենց մարդիք... Տենաս «Գանձասարը» ունի՞  :Unsure:   :LOL: :
Ես զուտ ինձնով եմ չափում: Տես, օրինակ՝ մենք մի 6-7 հոգով ենք նայում Իսպանիայի լավ խաղերը, իմ տանը: էդ 7-ից 2-ով ենք Ռեալի ֆանատ, մնացածը Բարսելոնիստ... Մենք մեր համար նայում, գոլերին ուրախանում, հակառակի դեպքում տխրում և այլն, իսկ իրանք` մե խի՜նդ, մե ուրախությու՜ն, մե սթտե՜սս... Ու էդ ամենը Ռեալի խաղի ժամանակ: Ճանաչածս Բարսայի ֆանատների 80%-ը սպորտային պլանում ոչ ադեկվատ են  :LOL: , Ռեալի խաղերին ավելի ակտիվ են ու ծանր են տանում ամենը, քան իրենց երկրպագած թիմի... Սակայն սպորտից դուրս` հիանալի մարդիք են: 
Ասածս էն ա, որ զուտ իմ չափանիշներով եմ ասում: Ու նենց չի, որ ֆանատիկ Ռեալիստներ չգիտեմ:




> Հաաաաաաաա ամբողջ գաղտնիքը հենց դրանումն էլ կայանում է, ապրի Հայրապետյանը


Բայց միտք ա գիտե՞ս, կարողա հենց էդ ա պատճառը, լրիվ լրջով  :LOL:   :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Տես, օրինակ՝ մենք մի 6-7 հոգով ենք նայում Իսպանիայի լավ խաղերը, իմ տանը: էդ 7-ից 2-ով ենք Ռեալի ֆանատ, մնացածը Բարսելոնիստ... Մենք մեր համար նայում, գոլերին ուրախանում, հակառակի դեպքում տխրում և այլն, իսկ իրանք` մե խի՜նդ, մե ուրախությու՜ն, մե սթտե՜սս... Ու էդ ամենը Ռեալի խաղի ժամանակ:


Էտ արդեն վախից ա, Ռեալից աչքները վախցած ա :LOL: 
Փոխանակ սեփական թիմի պարտությունից սթրես տանեն հակառակորդի պարտությունից են սթրես տանում:
Ընկերս երեկ Ռեալի խաղը նայելուց Ռոնալդուի շտռաֆից հետո ձեռքով լուսամուտը հարյուրավոր մասերի ա բաժանել, իսկ ձեռը էն բանից ա եղել, այ երկրպագու եմ ասել :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչպես կարող ես այսպիսի բան գրել


Ռեալի ու Բարսայի խաղերը դրա մեջ են մտնում : Դրա համարեմ մենակ ես կայքում գրում:

----------


## Altair

> Դե էդ ինտրիգ կոչվածն ա  
> Ես հիվանդագին, իհարկե, չեմ տանում, բայց որ ասեմ` Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակի համար ուրախանում եմ, սուտ կլինի: Ավելի շատ անտարբեր եմ, քան թե... իսկ այ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուները...
> 
> Հա, տեսնում եմ :
> Բարսելոնա ասվածը ներառում ա և ակումբը` ղեկավարության գլխավորությամբ, և երկրպագուները /ֆանատիզմի հասնող/, և չճանաչված հանրապետությունը:


Այսինքն Դու հիմա կարաս գնաս Ֆուտբոլի Ֆեդերացիա ու տենց բան ասես :
Հիմա եթե մի թիմ 16000000 երկրպագու ունի պետքա հատ-հատ լրիվին զանգի ասի հանկարծ մեղք չգործեք :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն Դու հիմա կարաս գնաս Ֆուտբոլի Ֆեդերացիա ու տենց բան ասես :
> Հիմա եթե մի թիմ 16000000 երկրպագու ունի պետքա հատ-հատ լրիվին զանգի ասի հանկարծ մեղք չգործեք :


Ռեալը բոլորին զանգում ա, թե ձեզ նորմալ և կիրթ կպահե՞ք: Ընդամենը անհրաժեշտ է վերաբերվել որպես սպորտի: Բայց քանի որ կա կատալոնական հարցը, Ռեալի ավտոբուսն էլ կքարկոծեն, ֆուտբոլիստների վրա կրակայրիչներ ու հեռախոսներ էլ կնետեն, բայց... միևնույն ժամանակ Իսպանիայի թագավորության համար հավաքականի կազմում իրենց չեն խնայի: Բայց դե սա արդեն ծեծված թեմա է, շատ ենք գրել այս մասին:

----------


## Altair

> Ռեալը բոլորին զանգում ա, թե ձեզ նորմալ և կիրթ կպահե՞ք: Ընդամենը անհրաժեշտ է վերաբերվել որպես սպորտի: Բայց քանի որ կա կատալոնական հարցը, Ռեալի ավտոբուսն էլ կքարկոծեն, ֆուտբոլիստների վրա կրակայրիչներ ու հեռախոսներ էլ կնետեն, բայց... միևնույն ժամանակ Իսպանիայի թագավորության համար հավաքականի կազմում իրենց չեն խնայի: Բայց դե սա արդեն ծեծված թեմա է, շատ ենք գրել այս մասին:


Վերջը ճիշտ ասիր արդեն թարգենք :

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ հոդված է: Մանրամասն գրված է, թե որքան թույլ ու անզոր է Բարսելոնան ի համեմատ Մադրիդի Ռեալի…  :Jpit: ))




> *Տիեզերական ֆուտբոլ*
> 
> Ֆուտբոլի պատմության ու վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի (IFFHS) տվյալներով` 2010 թվականին աշխարհում ուժեղագույնները, ըստ հերթականության, Իսպանիայի, Անգլիայի, Իտալիայի, Գերմանիայի ու Բրազիլիայի առաջնություններն են: 
> 
> Լավագույն հնգյակից հայ ֆուտբոլասերները հնարավորություն ունեն դիտելու եվրոպական քառյակի հանդիպումները, եւ քանի որ այս երկրներում մրցաշարերը անցկացվում են աշուն-գարուն համակարգով ու ավարտվել է առաջին շրջանը, ժամանակն է անդրադարձ կատարել եվրոպական էլիտար առաջնություններից ամենաուժեղին` Իսպանիային: Վերջին տարիներին այս երկրի առաջնությունը վերածվել է 2 թիմերի` «Բարսելոնայի» ու «Ռեալի» պայքարի: Ավելին. կարելի է ասել` ուղղակի բոլորը հետեւում են` կհաջողվի՞ Մադրիդի «Ռեալին» իրական մրցակցություն ստեղծել «Բարսայի» հետ: Վերջինիս մասին արտահայտվել եմ անցյալ տարի նոյեմբերին կայացած սուպերկլասիկոյից հետո (հիշեցնեմ, որ «Բարսելոնան» սեփական խաղադաշտում 5-0 հաշվով հաղթեց «Ռեալին») ու մեծ հաշվով չեմ փոխել դիրքորոշումս. «Բարսելոնայի» ֆուտբոլիստների ներկայիս խաղամակարդակը, կատալոնյան ակումբի ցուցադրած խաղը ուղղակի հուսահատություն ու հիասթափություն են առաջացնում: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե երբեւէ ու որեւէ այլ թիմ կարող է նման բարձր, կարելի է ասել` կատարյալ մակարդակի ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրել. «Բարսելոնայի» ներկա խաղամակարդակը դուրս է երեւակայությունից: 
> 
> Նման հարմոնիկ, դինամիկ, անհատական փայլուն վարպետության վրա հիմնված, կատարյալ թիմային գործողություններով հագեցած ֆուտբոլ «Բարսան» չի ցուցադրել անգամ 2 տարի առաջ, երբ այս թիմը նվաճեց ակումբային ֆուտբոլում խաղարկվող բոլոր մրցանակները, դառնալով պատմության մեջ առաջին թիմը, որը նման արդյունք է ցուցադրում: Ակումբային գրեթե բոլոր անհատական ու թիմային ռեկորդները սրբագրած Պեպ Գվարդիոլան ու իր սաները շարունակում են ֆուտբոլային բացառիկ «մենախոսությունները» խաղադաշտում. «Բարսելոնայի» մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումները դարձել են մեկ թիմի խաղ, իսկ մրցակիցներին վերապահված է ընդամենը «կողքից նայողի» կարգավիճակ: Բոլոր թիմերը, որոնք այս ընթացքում հանդիպում են «Բարսելոնային», հայտնվում են մատաղացու գառի կարգավիճակում. կատալոնյան թիմը կարող է այնքան գոլ խփել, ինչքան ցանկանում է: «Նրանք կխփեն այնքան գոլ` ինչքան կարող են, մենք կխփենք այնքան` ինչքան պետք է»,- բրազիլական ֆուտբոլային այս հայտնի ասացվածքը ներկայիս «Բարսելոնայի դեպքում մի փոքր այլ բովանդակությամբ կարելի է շարադրել. «Մենք ենք որոշում` ով ինչքան գոլ խփի»: 1-ին խաղաշրջանից հետո «Բարսելոնան» վստահորեն ընթանում է 1-ին հորիզոնականում` 17 հաղթանակ, 1-ական ոչ-ոքի ու պարտություն` 52 միավոր, գնդակների խելահեղ տարբերությամբ` +50: Եթե «Բարսան» շարունակի նման ընթացքը, ապա առաջնության ավարտից հետո խփած ու բաց թողած գնդակների տարբերությունը կարող է անցնել 100-ի սահմանը` սա անհավատալի ու աներեւակայելի է ներկայիս ֆուտբոլում ու այն էլ` աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ առաջնությունում: Բայց ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ նման տիեզերական խաղամակարդակով երկար ժամանակ հանդես գալ. կարծում եմ` շուտով «Բարսելոնայի» մոտ անկում է լինելու: Իհարկե, Մադրիդի «Ռեալն» էր հեշտությամբ չի հանձնվի: «Ռեալի» մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն մշտապես կարողացել է լուծումներ գտնել անգամ անելանելի իրավիճակներից: «Ռեալը» 1-ին խաղաշրջանի ավարտից հետո «Բարսայից» ետ է մնում 4 միավորով, իսկ 3-րդ տեղում ընթացող «Վիլյառեալին» գերազանցում է արդեն 9 միավորով: «Բարսան» ու «Ռեալը» նաեւ դուրս են եկել Իսպանիայի գավաթի քառորդ եզրափակիչ, Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ: Վիճակագրական բոլոր տվյալներով «Բարսելոնան» առայժմ առավելություն ունի «Ռեալի» նկատմամբ, բացառությամբ մեկ ցուցանիշի. ռմբարկուների պայքարում առաջատարը «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստ Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուն է, որը խփել է 22 գնդակ, իսկ 2-րդ տեղում ընթացող Լիոնել Մեսին առայժմ 18 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել: Վաղը կայանալու են Իսպանիայի գավաթի խաղարկության քառորդ եզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումները, առաջիկա շաբաթ ու կիրակի էլ` առաջնության 2-րդ խաղաշրջանի 1-ին տուրի հանդիպումները, դե իսկ փետրվարի կեսերից վերսկսվելու է Չեմպիոնների լիգան: «Բարսելոնա»-«Ռեալ» հակամարտությունը շարունակվելու է բոլոր «ճակատներով», ուրախություն ու տխրություն պատճառելով այս թիմերի միլիոնավոր ֆանատներին:
> 
> http://www.armtimes.com/20959

----------

Altair (21.01.2011), Barcamaniac (19.01.2011), Kuk (19.01.2011), Երվանդ (20.01.2011), Լեո (19.01.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Էս թեման սկսել ա ինձ դուր գալ: Չբռնե՞մ ֆուտբոլասեր դառնամ  :LOL:  




> *Իսպանիայի առաջնություն. Բարսելոնան անհետաքրքիր է դառնում*
> 
> Շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերին կայացան Իսպանիայի առաջնության 20-րդ տուրի հանդիպումները: 
> 
> Մեկնարկային խաղում «Սևիլիա»-ն «Ռամոն Սանչես Պիսխուան» մարզադաշտում խոշոր` 4:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց «Լևանտե»-ին: Հեթ տրիկի հեղինակ դարձավ Լուիս Ֆաբիանոն: 
> 
> *Հաջորդ խաղը տեղի ունեցավ հանրահայտ «Նոու Կամպ»-ում. «Բարսելոնա»-ն հերթական հեշտ հաղթանակը տարավ Իսպանիայի առաջնության արդեն կարևոր էլ չէ, թե որ թիմի նկատմամբ: Տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ Գվարդիոլայի սաներն ամեն անգամ նույն թիմի հետ են խաղում և եթե այդ օրը մրցակցի դարպասապահը լավ է խաղում, ապա ընդամենը 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ են հաղթում: «Լևանտե»-ի դարպասապահը հրաշալի անցկացրեց վերջին հանդիպումը. «Բարսա»-ի կազմում մեկական գոլի հեղինակ դարձան Պեդրոն, Մեսսին և Ինիեստան:* 
> 
> Շաբաթ օրվա վերջին խաղում «Վալենսիա»-ն ու «Մալագա»-ն իսկական ներկայացում պարգևեցին «Մեստալիա»-ում հավաքված 55 հազար երկրպագուներին: Հանդիպման 10-րդ րոպեին հաշիվը բացեց Ռոնդոնը, վեց րոպե անց վերջին հույսի խախտման համար խաղադաշտից հեռացվեց «Մալագա»-ի նորեկ Դեմիկելիսը, Մատան դիպուկ իրացրեց 11 մետրանոց հարվածը: 36-րդ րոպեին Ռոնդոնը կրկին առաջ մղեց հյուրերին: Երկրորդ խաղակեսի 8-րդ րոպեին Սոլդադոն խփեց երկրորդ պատասխան գնդակը, 12 րոպե անց մրցավարը կրկին կարմիր քարտով պատժեց «Մալագա»-ի ֆուտբոլիստներին: Ռոսարիոյի հեռացումից 3 րոպե անց արդեն տանտերերը հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցան, գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Բանեգան: Թվում էր` «Վալենսիա»-ն այլևս խնդիրներ չի ունենա, բայց 79-րդ րոպեին 9 հոգով մնացած «Մալագա»-ի մյուս նորեկ Բապտիստան հավասարեցրեց խաղի հաշիվը: Ասքանով ամեն ինչ չավարտվեց. մրցավարի կողմից ավելացված ժամանակում Ադուրիսը հաղթանակ պարգևեց «Վալենսիա»-ին:
> ...

----------

Altair (25.01.2011), Լեո (24.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Սկսած 1990 թ. ից Բարսելոնան Իսպանիայի գավաթը  10 անգամա նվաճել իսկ Ռեալը 7 անգամ : Հետեվությունն դուք արեք :
Աղբյուրը - Սա
Թարգմանությունն - Ես

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սկսած 1990 թ. ից Բարսելոնան Իսպանիայի գավաթը  10 անգամա նվաճել իսկ Ռեալը 7 անգամ : Հետեվությունն դուք արեք :
> Աղբյուրը - Սա
> Թարգմանությունն - Ես


Բայց խի հենց 90 թվից, մի հինգ տարի էլ առաջ գնա 86-ից հաշվի, ու մի հատ հետևություն արա տենանք ինչ հետևություն ես անելու:

----------

Altair (31.01.2011), Monk (26.01.2011), Լեո (26.01.2011), Սերխիո (26.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սկսած 1990 թ. ից Բարսելոնան Իսպանիայի գավաթը  10 անգամա նվաճել իսկ Ռեալը 7 անգամ : Հետեվությունն դուք արեք :
> Աղբյուրը - Սա
> Թարգմանությունն - Ես


ետ իսպանիայի գավաթ չի , չեմպիոնությունն ա...

----------

Altair (31.01.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Սկսած 1990 թ. ից Բարսելոնան Իսպանիայի գավաթը  10 անգամա նվաճել իսկ Ռեալը 7 անգամ : Հետեվությունն դուք արեք :
> Աղբյուրը - Սա
> Թարգմանությունն - Ես


Ըհըմ ըհըմ

----------

Altair (31.01.2011), Ambrosine (02.02.2011), Սերխիո (27.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Պոռտուն դաժե առաջ ա  :Smile:  :

----------

Inna (02.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Բայց խի հենց 90 թվից, մի հինգ տարի էլ առաջ գնա 86-ից հաշվի, ու մի հատ հետևություն արա տենանք ինչ հետևություն ես անելու:


Ես նրա համար չեմ գրել, որ Բարսելոնան ավելի առաջ ա, այլ որ վերջի 20 տարիների մասին էին իմ գրածները

----------


## Altair

Դե ասեմ , ուզում եք տառասխալներ բռնեք, ուզումեք պոնտի վրա բռնեք, մեկա եսի կա ու կա  :Smile:  

Աղբյուրը

----------

Inna (02.02.2011), Սերխիո (27.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նոր տեսա, դզեց  :LOL:  Կլասսիկոն 5 գոլերով

----------

Altair (28.01.2011), Inna (02.02.2011), Kuk (28.01.2011), Malxas (28.01.2011), Yellow Raven (28.01.2011), zanazan (02.02.2011), Դարք (28.01.2011), Լեո (31.01.2011), Մարկիզ (28.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո



----------

Freeman (28.01.2011), Moonwalker (29.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո



----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011), Armen.181 (29.01.2011), Freeman (28.01.2011), Moonwalker (29.01.2011), Ungrateful (28.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> 


Անիմաստ ու անտեղի մոնտաժը հավասարա 0-ի  :Jpit:  :
Ներսեսի դրած նկարը Բարսելոնի ջախջածիչ հաղթանակի համար էր Ռեալի նկատմամբ :
+ ավելացնեմ որ ես հիմա կարամ Ռոնալդուհու գլուխը դնեմ միհատ մեծ վարկանիշի աստղով աղջկա գլխի տեղը  :Smile: : Եթե ուզում ես օրինակը կբերեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (31.01.2011), Մարկիզ (29.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ըհըմ ըհըմ


Տարայ րիրայ տարարարայ , տայ տայ  :Yahoo:  :Hands Up:  
աղբյուրը http://www.barcelօna-fc.ru

----------

Yellow Raven (31.01.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ի՞նչ խրախճանք ա էս թեմայում  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (02.02.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Տարայ րիրայ տարարարայ , տայ տայ  
> աղբյուրը http://www.barcelօna-fc.ru


էդ իմ գրածի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի,որ մեջբերել ես,ես ուղղակի ասում էի որ ընդհանրապես Ռեալն ավելի շատ չեմպիոն եղել,

----------


## tikopx

ՌԵԱԼ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆ  COPA DEL RAY  , հետաքրքիրա կապս կդառնա 5մբ/վ այդ ժամանակ :LOL:  սպասում ենք բոլորս այս խաղին Բարի գիշեր, գնացի քնելու:

----------

Սերխիո (03.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մադրիդի նորեկ Ադեբայորը  Բեռնաբեոում իր նորամուտը նշեց վերջի վարկյաններում խփված գոլով և ձևակերպեց Ռեալի հացթանակը 2-0 հաշվով :Ok: 

Սա նշանակում է, որ ապրիլի 20-ին տեղի ունեցող ֆինալը, որը՝ ի դեպ տեղի է ունենալու Վալենսիայի «Մեստալիա» մարզադաշտում ,կվերածվի *Սուպեր կլասիկոի*, իսկ դա էլ իր հերթին նշանակումէ, որ այս տարի մենք կունենաք ևս երկու կալսիկո՝ Սուպեր գավաթի խաղարկության  հանդիպումները, քանի որ ,թե՛ եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներն են նրանք,թե՛ չեմպիոն-փոխչեմպիոնները / առանց կասկածի/...


Օզիլ


Ադեբայոր




Հ.Գ.
կհանդիպենք դժոխքում :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.02.2011), tikopx (03.02.2011), Ungrateful (03.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

մնունա ամենակարևորը ցույց տան հեռուստացույցով, կամ նորմալ ինտերնետ լինի :Sad:

----------


## Altair

> Հ.Գ.
> կհանդիպենք դժոխքում


Լավա գիտեք  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Altair

Օսասունայի հարձակվող Վալտեր Պանդիանին հայտարարել է,  որ իրեն դուր չի եկել Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան  Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուի պահվածքը Իսպանիայի առաջնության 21-րդ տուրում  (1:0):

<<Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն պետք է Մեսսիից սովորի և դադարի իրեն անվայել պահել>>:

<<Ինչ վերաբերում է տուգանքին, որն ակումբի վրա  է դրվել տրիբունաներից նետված  ավելորդ գնդակների համար, ապա Ռոնալդուն ինքը պետք է վճարի այդ 602 եվրոն: Հենց նա գնդակը նետեց տրիբունաներ>>, - ֆուտբոլիստի խոսքերն է  մեջբերում  Marca-ն:
Աղբյուրը - ArmBarca

----------


## Ungrateful

«Առաջարկություն բոլոր Հայ Բարսայի ֆաներին»  :LOL:  :LOL:  + էլի մի 300 հատ սենց ղժժացող սմայլիկ…

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2011), davidus (05.02.2011), Moonwalker (05.02.2011), REAL_ist (05.02.2011), Yellow Raven (07.02.2011), Սերխիո (05.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> «Առաջարկություն բոլոր Հայ Բարսայի ֆաներին»  + էլի մի 300 հատ սենց ղժժացող սմայլիկ…


լավն էր, բայց հալալ ա ետ տղու ֆանտազիային...Ես նկարվեի ետ արձանի հետ :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> լավն էր, բայց հալալ ա ետ տղու ֆանտազիային...Ես նկարվեի ետ արձանի հետ


Հետագայում էլ նոր կրոն ա հորինվում՝ «Կապտանռնիզմ» :LOL:  ու մզկիթ ա կառուցվում, որտեղ ամեն կլասսիկոյի օրը հնարավորություն է տրվում փռել խալի ու աղոթել  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2011), davidus (05.02.2011), Moonwalker (05.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2011), Սերխիո (05.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ էլ մզկիթ թող սարքեն պույոլի անունով, տենց դեմքերի համար... Ու ամեն տարի Կլասսիկոյի օրը գնան խալիները փռեն, «Գվարդիո՜լա» գոռգռալով աղոթեն:


Չէ, Պույոլի անունով պուլպուլակ  :LOL: :

----------

davidus (05.02.2011), Moonwalker (05.02.2011), Ungrateful (05.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2011), Սերխիո (05.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Չէ, Պույոլի անունով պուլպուլակ :


Գրառումս մի քիչ խմբագրել ու կոնկրետացրել եմ, դու էլ արագ հինը մեջբերեցիր  :Jpit: :

- Հոպար, Պիկեի հրապարակ հասնում ե՞ս
- Էդ ո՞րն ա, տղա ջան:
- Վալդեսի վրա ա
 :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Երնեկ դրանց ֆանտազիաին  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2011), avikavet1 (05.02.2011), Freeman (05.02.2011), Moonwalker (05.02.2011), REAL_ist (05.02.2011), Դարք (13.02.2011), Սերխիո (05.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Երբ մեծանամ, ուզում եմ Բարսելոնա դառնամ


...

----------

Altair (06.02.2011), Yellow Raven (07.02.2011), Մարկիզ (08.02.2011), Սերխիո (05.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Գրառումս մի քիչ խմբագրել ու կոնկրետացրել եմ, դու էլ արագ հինը մեջբերեցիր :
> 
> - Հոպար, Պիկեի հրապարակ հասնում ե՞ս
> - Էդ ո՞րն ա, տղա ջան:
> - Վալդեսի վրա ա
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երնեկ դրանց ֆանտազիաին


Քո ասածներից հետևումա որ դուք ասում եք Բարսան Ռեալչիկից ավելի պատիվովա  :Tongue: 

Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստ Ժեֆռենը խաղացելա 3 խաղ, խփել ա մի գոլ : Բայց ու՞մ ա խփել :Աշխարի լավագույն դարպասապահին՝ Կասիլյասին Ռեալից :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստ Ժեֆռենը խաղացելա 3 խաղ, խփել ա մի գոլ : Բայց ու՞մ ա խփել :Աշխարի լավագույն դարպասապահին՝ Կասիլյասին Ռեալից :


Դուք էլ դրանով ուրախացեք  :Tongue: :

----------

Moonwalker (09.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Դուք էլ դրանով ուրախացեք :


Վստա՞հ ես, որ դա ուրախալանու միակ առիթն ա  :Smile:

----------

Altair (12.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (10.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ դա ուրախալանու միակ առիթն ա


Հա լավ, մոռացել էի Պեպի արձանի կառուցման առաջարկի շուրջ ծագած ուրախությունը  :Smile: :

----------

Altair (12.02.2011), davidus (10.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Լեո (10.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Դուք էլ դրանով ուրախացեք :


Աստղ ջան դու ըտեղ ուրախ սմայլ տեսա՞ր : Եթե եսել պոնտերի հետեվից ընգնեմ շատ բաներ կճարեմ : Հիշեցնեմ , որ մենք ուրախանալու բան ունենք  Բարսելոնա 5-0 Ռեալ

----------


## Lusinamara

> Հիշեցնեմ , որ մենք ուրախանալու բան ունենք  Բարսելոնա 5-0 Ռեալ


Սա իմ ուրախության առիթն էլ էէէ.......... :Hands Up:

----------


## Altair

> Սա իմ ուրախության առիթն էլ էէէ..........


Էսիկել կա Ռեալ 2-6 Բարսելոնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

"Բարսելոնան" 21-րդ դարի առաջին տասնամյակի լավագույն թիմ



Ֆուտբոլի պատմության և վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիան (IFFHS) հրապարակել է 21-րդ դարի առաջին տասնյակի Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբների դասակարգման աղյուսակը:
Ներկայացնում ենք 21-րդ դարի առաջին տասնյակի Եվրոպայի լավագույն 20 ակումբների ցուցակը: Նվազագույն 150 միավոր վաստակած 644 թիմերի ցուցակում տեղ են զբաղցրել 6 հայկական թիմ: Նրանք զբաղեցրել են հետևյալ հորիզոնականները.

1. Բարսելոնա – 2550 միավոր
2. Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ – 2523
3. Լիվերպուլ – 2414
4. Արսենալ – 2410
5. Ինտեր – 2358
6. Բավարիա – 2315
7. Միլան – 2296
8. Ռեալ Մադրիդ – 2257
9. Չելսի – 2235
10. Ռոմա – 2028
11. Լիոն – 1958
12. Վալենսիա – 1919
13. Յուվենտուս – 1984
14. Պորտու – 1873
15. Սելթիկ – 1764
16. ՊՍՎ Էյնդհովեն – 1757
17. Վերդեր – 1701
18. Սևիլիա – 1667
19. Գլազգո Ռեյնջերս – 1638
20. Այաքս – 1636
…
175. Փյունիկ –  575.5
267 Միկա – 453.5
292 Բանանց  - 422.5
516 Արարատ – 229
566 Շիրակ – 197.5
585 Ուլիս – 185
Աղբյուր - http://armbarca.com

----------

Inna (17.02.2011), romanista (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*1. Բարսելոնա – 2550 միավոր*  :Cool: 
*8. Ռեալ Մադրիդ – 2257*  :LOL:

----------

Altair (08.03.2011), Inna (17.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արսենալի ավագ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի մասին, այս վեջին ժամանակներս խոսվում էր,թե նա պետք գնա Ռեալ այս ամռանը, բայց այդ բոլոր տեղեկությունները հերքվեց:
<<Ես աշխահրում սիրում եմ ընդամենը երկու թիմ դա Արսենալը և Բարսելոնան ասել է Զինագործների ավագ Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս>>:

<<Հիմա ես չեմ կարող մտածել տեղափոխվելու մասին,ես ունեմ իմ թիմը և ես, չեմ ապրում ապագայով ես ապրում եմ ներկայով:Նաև Ֆաբրեգասը ասեց եթե ես Արսենալից հեռանամ դա կլինի Բարսելոնան,քանի, որ իմ ընկերները խաղում հենց Բարսելոնայում Պիկեն,Խավին, Ինիեստան, Վիլյան, Պույոլը և այլն>>:

Այս տեսանյութում կարող եք տեսենել Ֆաբրեգասի և Խավիի լավագույն, պահերը և համեմատեկ թե որն, է ավելի լավ խաղում:
Աղբյուրը - http://www.fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Altair

Ամենինչ պարզ է. «Մեսսի vs Ռոնալդուհի»

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Armen.181

ժող տեսաք հարց չկա հաղորդումը , Գարիկին ծեծին բարսելոնի երկրբագուները

----------

Altair (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ժող տեսաք հարց չկա հաղորդումը , Գարիկին ծեծին բարսելոնի երկրբագուները


Հղում կտաս. հետքրգիրա………

----------


## Zangezur

> Հղում կտաս. հետքրգիրա………






շարունակելի...

----------

Altair (23.03.2011), Armen.181 (14.03.2011), Freeman (19.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (14.03.2011), Արծիվ (17.03.2011)

----------


## SahArtak

Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ


 Էս ի՞նչ էր, հնագիտական հայտնագործությու՞ն  :Unsure:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բառսելոնաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա.................. :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## Gayl

Էս ինչ կայֆոտ քննարկումներ ա  :LOL: 
Ռեալ, թե Բարսելոն - Լինել, թե չլինել

----------


## Altair

Այսօր կայացած Չեմպիոնների լիգայի քառորդ եզրափակչի վիճակահանությունից հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ իսպանական գրանդները՝ Բարսելոնան և Ռեալը, այդ փուլը հաղթահարելուց հետո, մրցաշարի կիսաեզրափակիչում դուրս են գալու իրար դեմ: Եթե այդպես լինի, ապա՝ երկու ակումբները, երեք շաբաթվա ընթացքում, չորս անգամ կհանդիպեն իրար հետ:

Այդպիսով, թիմերի միջև կայանալիք առաջին El Clasiconկայանալու է ապրիլի 17-ին, երբ «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտում, երկու թիմերը կհանդիպեն իսպանական պրեմիերոյի 32-րդ տուրում, որում Արքայական ակումբնը կունենա մեկ գերխնդիր՝ վրեժխնդիր լինել առաջին շրջանում,  Բարսելոնայից 5-0 հաշվով կրած խայտառակ պարտության համար:

Երկրորդ անգամ թիմերն իրար դեմ դուրս կգան երեք օր անց՝ ապրիլի 20-ին, Իսպանիայի գավաթի՝ Copa del Rey-ի եզրափակիչում:

Ինչպես վերը նշեցինք, երրորդ և չորրորդ հանդիպումը կարող է լինել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչում՝ ապրիլի 26-ին կամ 27-ին, իսկ պատասխան հանդիպումը մայիսի 3-ին կամ 4-ին:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի քառորդ եզրափակիչում, Բարսելոնային բաժին է հասել Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի Շախտյորը, իսկ Ռեալին՝ անգլիական Տոտենհեմը:
 :LOL: 

Աղբյուրը` սեղմեք վերևի սմայլիկի վրա  :Love:

----------


## Altair

Անգլիական «Մանչեսթեր Սիթիի» ղեկավարությունը, ինչպես տեղեկացնում է «Տերրիկոնը», ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել վերջին տարիների աշխարհի երկու ուժեղագույն ֆուտբոլիստներին` Լիոնել Մեսսիին ու Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուին: Արգենտինացու համար «քաղաքաբնակներն» առաջարկում են 250 մլն եվրո, իսկ պորտուգալացու համար` 180 մլն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ վերջերս թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռոբերտո Մանչինին խնդրել է իրեն հատկացնել 100 մլն դոլար տրանսֆերային գործարքների համար, իսկ շեյխերը որոշել են չմանրանալ, ինչն ուրախացրել է մարզչին:

«Եթե այդ երկու ֆուտբոլիստները տեղափոխվեն մեր թիմ, խոստանում եմ, որ չեմպիոնական կոչումը կնվաճենք արդեն հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում»,- հարցազրույցներից մեկում հայտարարել է Մանչինին:
Այ ախպերներ ես ինչերի՞ հետեվից ա ընգել  :LOL: 
Աղբյուրը http://www.armbarca.com

----------

Ambrosine (12.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

:Shok:  :Shok: 
Ժողովուրդ…Էս տարին ռեկերդային ա լինելու:5 «Էլ Կլասիկո»
1Լա Լիգա
2Լա Լիգա
3Իսպանիայի գավաթ
4Չեմպիոնների լիգա
5Չեմպիոնների լիգա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժողովուրդ…Էս տարին ռեկերդային ա լինելու:5 «Էլ Կլասիկո»
> 1Լա Լիգա
> 2Լա Լիգա
> 3Իսպանիայի գավաթ
> 4Չեմպիոնների լիգա
> 5Չեմպիոնների լիգա


Ո՞ր թվականի համեմատ է ռեկորդային լինելու:  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Ո՞ր թվականի համեմատ է ռեկորդային լինելու:


21-րդ դարի…երեվի  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ…Էս տարին ռեկերդային ա լինելու:5 «Էլ Կլասիկո»
> 1Լա Լիգա
> 2Լա Լիգա
> 3Իսպանիայի գավաթ
> 4Չեմպիոնների լիգա
> 5Չեմպիոնների լիգա


+երկու հատ էլ Սուպերգավաթ :Jpit:

----------

Altair (14.04.2011), REAL_ist (14.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> +երկու հատ էլ Սուպերգավաթ


+Երեկ երեկոյան Ռեալ Մադրիդը Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուի խփած գոլի շնորհիվ կարողացավ հաղթանակ տանել Լոնդոնում: Ռեալ Մադրիդը անցավ Լոնդոնյան Տոտենհեմին և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակչում կխաղա Բարսելոնայի դեմ:Անշուշտ 2 թիմերն էլ գտնվում են հիանալի խաղավիճակում և նրանց խաղերը կլինի հետաքրքիր ու դիտարժան:

Արդյունքում մեզ սպասվում է 4 Էլ Կլասսիկո:2 Խաղ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում,1 խաղ Լա Լիգայում և 1 խաղ Իսպանիայի առաջնության գավաթում:Ռեալի կոմից խաղին չի մասնակցի Ռիկարդո Կարվալյոն ստացած դեղին քարտերի պատճառով:Մեզ սպասվում է ֆուտբոլային գեղեցիկ խաղեր առաջիկա 18 օրում:


+Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի Բարսելոնան Պեպի  գլխավորությամբ Մադրիդի հետ խաղացել է 5 խաղ և 5-նել հաղթել են:Սա ուղղակի անհավատալի է: Շաբաթ օրը Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեույում թիմերը խաղան առաջնության հերթական 31-րդ տուրը:
             Այդ խաղերում 3 մարզիչի հաղթել է Գվարդիոլան:
Այդ 5 խաղերում հաղթվել են Խուանդե Ռամոսը,Մանուել Պելեգրինին և Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն:Խուանդե Ռամոսի թիմը պարտվել է Գվարդիոլայի Բարսելոնային 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում:

2-0 Կամպ նոույում և 2-6 Սանտիագո Բերնաբեույում:Պելեգրինիի թիմը պարտվել է 1-0 Կամպ նոույում և 0-2 Սանտիագո Բերբաբեույում:Իսկ Մոուրինյոյի թիմը 5-0 հաշվով այս առաջնությունում Կամպ Նոույում:

+Լոնդոնի Տոտենհեմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Հարրի Ռեդնապը չի հավատում, որ իր թիմը, Չեմպիոնների լիգայի քառորդ եզրափակիչում պարտվել է այդ մրցաշարի ապագա հաղթողին: Նրա կարծիքով, ՉԼ-ի կիսաեզրափակիչում, Ռեալը դուրս կմնա պայքարից՝ զիջելով Բարսելոնային:

«Բարսան լավագույն թիմն է, որը տեսել եմ 30 տարիների ընթացքում: Չեմ կարծում, թե այս տարի կգտնվի մի թիմ, որը կկարողանա անցնել նրան»,- մեջբերում է Ռեդնապի խոսքերը Tribalfootball-ը:


ArmBarca.com

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ապրիլի 16: Իսպանական Պրիմերա. Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա

Ապրիլի 16-ին իսպանական պրիմերայի շրջանակներում Սանտյագո Բերնաբեյ մարզադաշտում տեղի է ունենալու հետաքրքրի հանդիպում Իսպանիայի 2 հզոր թիմերի` Ռեալ Մադրիդի և Բարսելոնայի միջև: Հանդիպման վիճակագրությունը Ռեալի օգտին է: Թիմերի միջև հանդիպումների արդյունքում Ռեալի գրանցել է 71 և Բարսելոնան 64 հաղթանակ, իսկ 32 հանդիպումն ավարտվել է ոչ-ոքի: Թեպետ հանդիպումը տեղի է ունենալու Ռեալի դաշտում, այնուամենայնիվ ֆուտբոլիստները մեծ պատասխանատվությամբ են վերաբերվում խաղին նոյեմբերի 29-ին տեղի ունեցած պարտությունից հետո, երբ Բարսելոնային հաջողվեց 5:0 հաշվով հաղթանակ տանել: Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում Բարսելոնան առաջատարն է, իսկ Ռեալ Մադրիդը զբաղեցնում է 2-րդ հորիզոնականը: :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժողովուրդ…Էս տարին ռեկերդային ա լինելու:5 «Էլ Կլասիկո»
> 1Լա Լիգա
> 2Լա Լիգա
> 3Իսպանիայի գավաթ
> 4Չեմպիոնների լիգա
> 5Չեմպիոնների լիգա


սենց  ա հերթականությունը

1 23 ժամից
2 ֆինալ
3  չեմիպիոնների լիգա
4  չեմիպիոնների լիգա
5 սուպեր գավաթ 
6 սուպեր գավաթ
7 մեկել  մյուս մրցաշրջանի առաջին կռուգի խաղը ,որը կլինի նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբերին

----------

Freeman (16.04.2011), tikopx (16.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Հետաքրքիր է Բարսան գնդաների ինչ տարբերությամբ կհաղթի?

----------

Altair (16.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր Ռեալի կողմից եմ: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2011), Freeman (16.04.2011), tikopx (16.04.2011), Ungrateful (16.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր Ռեալի կողմից եմ:


Ինչպես միշտ:

----------

Altair (16.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօր Ռեալի կողմից եմ:


Դու քեզ հենց սկզբից դատապարտում ես պարտության :Tongue:

----------

Աբելյան (16.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Եկեք հաշվ գուշակենք.
Ես մտածում եմ - ՌՄԱ 1-3 ՖԱԲ

----------


## Sagittarius

Հանուն Ֆուտբոլի, ընդդեմ Ռեալի  :Jpit: 

*¡Visca Barça!*

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ինչպես միշտ:


Չէ, անցած անգամը Բարսայի կողմից էի: Որպես հակառեալիստ: Էս անգամ ընդամենը ինտրիգի համար եմ Ռեալ պաշտպանելու:

----------


## Արծիվ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռեալի մեկնարկային կազմը  :Shok: 
Կասիլյաս - Ռամոս, Կարվալյո, Ալբիոլ, Մարսելո, Պեպե - Ալոնսո, Խեդիրա, Դի Մարիա - Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա 
5 պաշտպան, 3-ը կենտրոնական պաշտպան
հմմմ, Ալմարիա՞,

Աչքիս նստելու են գոլերի մոտ, որ շատ չվազեն չհոգնեն, փորձելով հակագրոհներով Վարդգեսին անակնկալ մատուցել:

----------


## Altair

Խաղի ընթացքը հլըոր մեր ձեռքի տակ ա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պեպ. հրահանգավորի՛ր  :Angry2:

----------

Altair (17.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Զարմանում եմ նման խաղերին էս տիպի դատավորներ են դնում,մաքուր պենալ կար Բարսայի օգտին

----------


## Altair

> Պեպ. հրահանգավորի՛ր


Ապե Ջան Պեպը միշտ ընդմիջման ժամանակա հրահանգաորում: Այնպես որ եկեք չշտապենք :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Զարմանում եմ նման խաղերին էս տիպի դատավորներ են դնում,մաքուր պենալ կար Բարսայի օգտին


Որովհետեվ սուդյան ուղտի ականջում քնած ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կյանքում առաջին անգամ կատաղորեն հայհոյելու ցանկություն ունեմ...  :Angry2:

----------


## Katka

Ուռա: :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

Մեկ կրակոցով 2 նապաստակ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Katka

Դե լավ, ձեռով պահեց:

----------


## Արծիվ

Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո 1-1  :Ok: 
Արդարությունը վերականգնվեց  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011), Monk (17.04.2011), Ungrateful (17.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Շատ լավ խաղ էր

----------


## Okamigo

Բարսայի խաղվ լավն էր,բայց սա առաջին անգամ չէ որ Ալվեշը ամեն ինչ հարամում է

----------


## Armen.181

Մեսին չդզեց, կամ անխելք ա, որը քիչ հավանական ա կամել ստոր

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011), Արծիվ (17.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Անկեղծ ասած ես Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելով շատ հավանեցի Բարսելոնայի խաղը, շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ էին խաղում և ավելի երկար ժամանակ էին գնդակը կարողանում պահել իրենց մոտ քան Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները: Կարծում եմ եթե Ռեալը այս նույն ձևով խաղա ՉԼ կիսաեզրափակիչում ապա հաստատ կպարտվի:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Զզվում եմ երբ 11 մետրանոցը պետք է լուծի խաղի արդյունքը, լավ էր որ այսպես ավարտվեց  :Smile:

----------


## Armen.181

Պեպեին հալալ էր, տեղը տեղին հնձում էր

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011), Ungrateful (17.04.2011), Vaho (17.04.2011), Արծիվ (17.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Խի Ադրիանոյին հանեց,հոգնած Կեյտային մտցրեց,Կեյտան ընդհանրպես չի խաղում

----------


## Արծիվ

Ապրիլի 20-ին Copa del Rey final Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ, խաղը կկայանա՝ Estadio de Mestalla (Valencia)  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեսին չդզեց, կամ անխելք ա, որը քիչ հավանական ա կամել ստոր


 Եթե նկատի ունես էն դրվագը, երբ Մեսսին հարված կատարեց դեպի տրիբունա, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ էդտեղ միտումի նշույլ իսկ կար: Մարդը արագություն էր հավաքել, որ գնդակը խաղի մեջ պահի, բայց չհասցրեց ու ակամայից հարվածեց գնդակին: Տրիբունաները հավայի աղմկեցին, Պեպեն էլ իրեն «շնորհաշատ հրեշտակ» պատկերացրեց, փորձեց Մեսսին շնորհք սովորեցնել  :Sad:  Թե էդքան լավ տղա ա, Ռոնալդունին թող շնորհքի դասեր տա, առավել ևս որ դրա համար ինչքան ուզես ժամանակ ունի: Թե չէ դերասանական վարպետությամբ տրիբունաների համակրանքը շահելը մանր բան ա  :Bad:

----------

Lusinamara (17.04.2011), Yellow Raven (17.04.2011), Արծիվ (17.04.2011), Դարք (17.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Զզվում եմ երբ 11 մետրանոցը պետք է լուծի խաղի արդյունքը, լավ էր որ այսպես ավարտվեց


Իսկ ես զզվում եմ, որ 11 մետրանոց ա նշանակվում խիստ կասկածելի հանգամանքներում: 
Ալբիոլի խախտումը իրոք կարմիրի էր արժանի, էդտեղ կասկածի նշույլ չկար: Իսկ այ հարց էր, թե Մարսելոն հատկապես ինչի համար ընկավ  :Dntknw:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եթե նկատի ունես էն դրվագը, երբ Մեսսին հարված կատարեց դեպի տրիբունա, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ էդտեղ միտումի նշույլ իսկ կար: Մարդը արագություն էր հավաքել, որ գնդակը խաղի մեջ պահի, բայց չհասցրեց ու ակամայից հարվածեց գնդակին: Տրիբունաները հավայի աղմկեցին, Պեպեն էլ իրեն «շնորհաշատ հրեշտակ» պատկերացրեց, փորձեց Մեսսին շնորհք սովորեցնել  Թե էդքան լավ տղա ա, Ռոնալդունին թող շնորհքի դասեր տա, առավել ևս որ դրա համար ինչքան ուզես ժամանակ ունի: Թե չէ դերասանական վարպետությամբ տրիբունաների համակրանքը շահելը չնչին բան ա


Մեկը ըլնի Պեպեին շնորհքի դասեր տա :LOL:

----------

Դարք (17.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ես զզվում եմ, որ 11 մետրանոց ա նշանակվում խիստ կասկածելի հանգամանքներում: 
> Ալբիոլի խախտումը իրոք կարմիրի էր արժանի, էդտեղ կասկածի նշույլ չկար: Իսկ այ հարց էր, թե Մարսելոն հատկապես ինչի համար ընկավ


Էլ ուրիշ բաներ մի խոսա երկու պենալտիներն էլ արդար էին, Մարսելոյին լավ էլ քցեց Աղվեսը  :LOL:  իսկ Մեսսիի քայլը ղզիկություն էր ամեն դեպքում ես նրանից չէի սպասում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե նկատի ունես էն դրվագը, երբ Մեսսին հարված կատարեց դեպի տրիբունա, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ էդտեղ միտումի նշույլ իսկ կար: Մարդը արագություն էր հավաքել, որ գնդակը խաղի մեջ պահի, բայց չհասցրեց ու ակամայից հարվածեց գնդակին: Տրիբունաները հավայի աղմկեցին, Պեպեն էլ իրեն «շնորհաշատ հրեշտակ» պատկերացրեց, փորձեց Մեսսին շնորհք սովորեցնել  Թե էդքան լավ տղա ա, Ռոնալդունին թող շնորհքի դասեր տա, առավել ևս որ դրա համար ինչքան ուզես ժամանակ ունի: Թե չէ դերասանական վարպետությամբ տրիբունաների համակրանքը շահելը մանր բան ա


Սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն սեղմեցի, վաբշե համաձայն չեմ հետտ:  :Smile:  Լեո ընենց էլ հավեսով մեկնաբանում ես ու պաշտպանում ես Մեսսիին ոնց որ ընդեղ նստած ես եղել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Մեսսին դիտմամբ արեց ու իրան շատ անվայել պահեց: Ըտեղ արագության հարց չկար ու ինքը խբեց այն ժամանակ երբ գնդակը անցել էր եզրագծից, կարող ես ստուգել:

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011), Armen.181 (17.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Խի Ադրիանոյին հանեց,հոգնած Կեյտային մտցրեց,Կեյտան ընդհանրպես չի խաղում


Ադրիանոն ել եր հոգնել

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ ես զզվում եմ, որ 11 մետրանոց ա նշանակվում խիստ կասկածելի հանգամանքներում: 
> Ալբիոլի խախտումը իրոք կարմիրի էր արժանի, էդտեղ կասկածի նշույլ չկար: Իսկ այ հարց էր, թե Մարսելոն հատկապես ինչի համար ընկավ


Լավ ելի այ ախպեր հա հասկացանք ձեր բարսելոննա, բայց միքիչ իրատես հելեք ելի, ալվեշը չոտկի խաղտեց ու մաքուր պենալ էր, ու եթե միանգամից կարմիր չտվեց գոնե երկրորդ դեղինը պատքա ցույց տար, ոչ մի կասկածելի ել չեր, ավելը ոտքերով պարկած ուզեց հեռացնել գնդակը Մարսելոի ոտքերի տակից ու արեց, բայց նկատելով որ գնդակը եդքան ել հեռու չի հեռացրել Մարսելոի ոտքերի տակից ու Մարսելոն հասնում է նորից գնդակին արդեն խփեց ոտքերին ու քցեց Մարսելոին, ու էտ ամեն ինչը շատ արագ տեղի ունեցավ, եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա մեսսի արարքին, ասեմ որ ինքը մրցավարի սուլիչից հետո հարվածեց տրիբունային, որտեղ եթե ուշադիր եղաք նստած եին ծեր մարդիկ, ուղակի էտ «համեստ» տղեն նեռվային վիճակում էր երբ ինատու հարվածեց, երբ հնչեց սուլիչի ձայնը :Angry2:

----------

Արծիվ (18.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Ապրիլի 20-ին Copa del Rey final Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ, խաղը կկայանա՝ Estadio de Mestalla (Valencia)


Իսկ կարողա՞ իմանաք, որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու

----------


## Armen.181

> Սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն սեղմեցի, վաբշե համաձայն չեմ հետտ:  Լեո ընենց էլ հավեսով մեկնաբանում ես ու պաշտպանում ես Մեսսիին ոնց որ ընդեղ նստած ես եղել  Մեսսին դիտմամբ արեց ու իրան շատ անվայել պահեց: Ըտեղ արագության հարց չկար ու ինքը խբեց այն ժամանակ երբ գնդակը անցել էր եզրագծից, կարող ես ստուգել:


եսել վիդեոն

----------

Ambrosine (17.04.2011), Արծիվ (18.04.2011), Սերխիո (18.04.2011)

----------


## romanista

Ի՞նչ լավ ա, որ 30րդ րոպեից քնեցի, բան չեմ կորցրել) պենալների անկապ պարապմունք ա եղել))

----------


## Lusinamara

> Իսկ ես զզվում եմ, որ 11 մետրանոց ա նշանակվում խիստ կասկածելի հանգամանքներում: 
> Ալբիոլի խախտումը իրոք կարմիրի էր արժանի, էդտեղ կասկածի նշույլ չկար: Իսկ այ հարց էր, թե Մարսելոն հատկապես ինչի համար ընկավ


Մարսելոն բրազիլական սերիալ էր խաղում... :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վերջին 10 րոպեն հետաքրքիր անցավ :Jpit: 

Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնությունն ունենք, մնաց գավաթն ու ՉԼ-ն :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (17.04.2011), Արծիվ (18.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չնայած Ռեալի կողմից էի հոգուս խորքում, բայց պենալը պենալ չէր: Փոխարենը Ռեալը իրա մյուս շանսերը պետք ա օգտագործեր:

----------


## Լեո

> Սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն սեղմեցի, վաբշե համաձայն չեմ հետտ:  *Լեո ընենց էլ հավեսով մեկնաբանում ես ու պաշտպանում ես Մեսսիին ոնց որ ընդեղ նստած ես եղել*  *Մեսսին դիտմամբ արեց ու իրան շատ անվայել պահեց:* Ըտեղ արագության հարց չկար ու ինքը խբեց այն ժամանակ երբ գնդակը անցել էր եզրագծից, կարող ես ստուգել:


Շատ տեղին դիտողություն ես անում: Ճիշտ ես, ես էնտեղ չէի... բայց փոխարենը դու էիր էնտեղ նստած ու Միսսիի դիտավորությունը լրիվ ֆիքսել ես:

----------

Lusinamara (17.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ժողովուրդ, էս Ռեալը գոլերից 1 մետր հեռու չէր գնում  :LOL: 
Արդեն Մոուն հասկացել ա, որ Բարսայից միայն կարա պաշտպանվի :Tongue: Բայց մեկա էլի 8 միավորի տարբերությունա  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (17.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լուսանկարներ, անցած խաղից:

----------

Altair (18.04.2011), Lusinamara (18.04.2011), Yellow Raven (18.04.2011), Արծիվ (18.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

էն ի՞նչ զիգ-հայլ ա անում Բուսկետսը  :LOL:

----------

Altair (18.04.2011), Yellow Raven (18.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> էն ի՞նչ զիգ-հայլ ա անում Բուսկետսը


Երևի հեռվից պաչիկա ուղարկում  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շատ տեղին դիտողություն ես անում: Ճիշտ ես, ես էնտեղ չէի... բայց փոխարենը դու էիր էնտեղ նստած ու Միսսիի դիտավորությունը լրիվ ֆիքսել ես:


Էտ մեկը հաստատա հանկարծ չկասկածես  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ կարողա՞ իմանաք, որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու


Վահե ջան ես չգիտեմ թե ձեզ մոտ որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու իսկ մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում ես բոլոր խաղերին հետևում եմ Անգլիական FOX Soccer Channel և Իսպանական GOL TV - ալիքներով:
Կարծում եմ ձեզ մոտ նույն ալիքով պետք է լինի որով որ դիտել եք El Clasicon:

----------

Vaho (18.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> եսել վիդեոն


Արմեն ջան շատ շնորհակալություն վիդեոյի համար, ստեղ պարզ երևումա որ Մեսսին գնդակին հարվածեց երբ որ գնդակը արդեն եզրագծից այն կողմ էր և առավել ևս պարզ երևում է որ Մեսսին լավ էլ մտածված արեց դա: Նրա արարքը ատելություն էր ընդեմ Մադրիդի երկրպագուների և դրանով նա մի միայն իր անվան վրա քար չպրտեց: Ես հարգում եմ նրան որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստ և իրեն շատ են սիրում ամբողջ աշխարհում և առավել ևս իսպանիայում բայց եթե տենց շարունակի ցավոք սրտի իսպանիայից քացով կտշեն դուրս (որը ես չեմ ցանկանում):

----------

Armen.181 (18.04.2011), Vaho (18.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

[QUOTE=Ապե Ջան;2219129]Լուսանկարներ, անցած խաղից: 



Արա դե հարգում եմ էլի Մոուրինիոյին, մեծատառով տղայա և լավագույն մարզիչ, Գուարդիոլան էլ շատ լավնա, մի խոսքով երկուսն էլ բոմբ են  :Smile:

----------

Altair (18.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ժողովուրդ, էս Ռեալը գոլերից 1 մետր հեռու չէր գնում 
> Արդեն Մոուն հասկացել ա, որ Բարսայից միայն կարա պաշտպանվիԲայց մեկա էլի 8 միավորի տարբերությունա


LA Liga Championship-ը ձեզ մնացած երկուսը մեզ՝ Champions league և Copa del Rey  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Վահե ջան ես չգիտեմ թե ձեզ մոտ որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու իսկ մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում ես բոլոր խաղերին հետևում եմ Անգլիական FOX Soccer Channel և Իսպանական GOL TV - ալիքներով:
> Կարծում եմ ձեզ մոտ նույն ալիքով պետք է լինի որով որ դիտել եք El Clasicon:


Էլ Կլասիկոն նայել եմ ՆՏՎ-ի սպորտային ալիքներից մեկով, բայց արքայական գավաթի ֆինալը այդ ալիքներով չկա:

Հ.Գ. ով կիմանա ժողովուրդ որ՞ ալիքով ցույց կտան:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ ես զզվում եմ, որ 11 մետրանոց ա նշանակվում խիստ կասկածելի հանգամանքներում: 
> Ալբիոլի խախտումը իրոք կարմիրի էր արժանի, էդտեղ կասկածի նշույլ չկար: Իսկ այ հարց էր, թե Մարսելոն հատկապես ինչի համար ընկավ


Վլադ ջան , դու համարում ես ,որ Ալբիոլինը վերջին հույսի  խախտում էր ? մենակ ետ ժամանակ են  կարմիր ցույց տալիս , իսկ  մնացած բոլորի ժամանակ հիմնականում դեղին, որին չարժանացավ Ալվէշը,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը կմասնակցի եզրափակիչի` ի տարբերություն Ալբիոլի,իսկ մեսուլիկը համեստ երեխայից  քիչ-քիչ  վերածվում ա պռովակատոր սրիկայի, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Վան Պերսին արագություն էր  հավաքել ու  պատրաստվում էր  գրավել դարպաը,երբ հնչեց սուլիչը ու իներցիայով էլ ինքը խփեց, որի <<շնորհիվ>> հիմա դուք կիսաեզրափակիչում եք... կամ զարմանում եմ , ոնց կարա գլուխը խփի ազդրի ու  տառապի գլխի ցավից, ուզում էր Պեպեին ծնկով հարվածի համար հեռացնեին ?

----------

Ungrateful (18.04.2011), Vaho (18.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> LA Liga Championship-ը ձեզ մնացած երկուսը մեզ՝ Champions league և Copa del Rey


Էտ խի՞ որ  :Think: , հենա լրիվ մերն ա լինելու  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Վլադ ջան , դու համարում ես ,որ Ալբիոլինը վերջին հույսի  խախտում էր ? մենակ ետ ժամանակ են  կարմիր ցույց տալիս , իսկ  մնացած բոլորի ժամանակ հիմնականում դեղին, որին չարժանացավ Ալվէշը,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը կմասնակցի եզրափակիչի` ի տարբերություն Ալբիոլի,իսկ մեսուլիկը համեստ երեխայից  քիչ-քիչ  վերածվում ա պռովակատոր սրիկայի, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Վան Պերսին արագություն էր  հավաքել ու  պատրաստվում էր  գրավել դարպաը,երբ հնչեց սուլիչը ու իներցիայով էլ ինքը խփեց, որի <<շնորհիվ>> հիմա դուք կիսաեզրափակիչում եք... կամ զարմանում եմ , ոնց կարա գլուխը խփի ազդրի ու  տառապի գլխի ցավից, ուզում էր Պեպեին ծնկով հարվածի համար հեռացնեին ?


Ենել ո՞վ է խոսում  

 :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

> Վլադ ջան , դու համարում ես ,որ Ալբիոլինը վերջին հույսի  խախտում էր ? մենակ ետ ժամանակ են  կարմիր ցույց տալիս , իսկ  մնացած բոլորի ժամանակ հիմնականում դեղին, որին չարժանացավ Ալվէշը,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը կմասնակցի եզրափակիչի` ի տարբերություն Ալբիոլի,իսկ մեսուլիկը համեստ երեխայից  քիչ-քիչ  վերածվում ա պռովակատոր սրիկայի, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Վան Պերսին արագություն էր  հավաքել ու  պատրաստվում էր  գրավել դարպաը,երբ հնչեց սուլիչը ու իներցիայով էլ ինքը խփեց, որի <<շնորհիվ>> հիմա դուք կիսաեզրափակիչում եք... կամ զարմանում եմ , ոնց կարա գլուխը խփի ազդրի ու  տառապի գլխի ցավից, ուզում էր Պեպեին ծնկով հարվածի համար հեռացնեին ?


Մեսսիի հարվածի ժամանակ գնդակը դաշտից դուրս էր:
Սրիկա իմացի ովա նոր խոսա.


Դեմքը թաքցնելն ու ձև թափելը նույնը չի:

----------


## Altair

> Վլադ ջան , դու համարում ես ,որ Ալբիոլինը վերջին հույսի  խախտում էր ? մենակ ետ ժամանակ են  կարմիր ցույց տալիս , իսկ  մնացած բոլորի ժամանակ հիմնականում դեղին, որին չարժանացավ Ալվէշը,իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը կմասնակցի եզրափակիչի` ի տարբերություն Ալբիոլի,իսկ մեսուլիկը համեստ երեխայից  քիչ-քիչ  վերածվում ա պռովակատոր սրիկայի, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Վան Պերսին արագություն էր  հավաքել ու  պատրաստվում էր  գրավել դարպաը,երբ հնչեց սուլիչը ու իներցիայով էլ ինքը խփեց, որի <<շնորհիվ>> հիմա դուք կիսաեզրափակիչում եք... կամ զարմանում եմ , ոնց կարա գլուխը խփի ազդրի ու  տառապի գլխի ցավից, ուզում էր Պեպեին ծնկով հարվածի համար հեռացնեին ?


Ինչի՞ փոքրատառով սկսեցիր  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինչի՞ փոքրատառով սկսեցիր


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Նկատողություն անելուց առաջ, վստահ եղիր, որ դու էլ նման «սխալներ» չես գործում: Զոր օրինակ.




> Հարց. Բա որ *ռ*ոնալդուի ջանը լրիվ մկանա , խի արեց տակը էթար ՎԱԼԴԵՍԻ մոտ , ոչ թէ 49 տարեկան մարդու վրա ձեռ բարձրացներ  :
> Պատասխան. Որովհետև գիտեր որ ՎԱԼԴԵՍԸ կքցեր քացու տակ  :





> Լրացնեմ նաև , որ *ռ*ոնալդուհին լացել էր ՄԻԼԱՆ 2-2 Ռեալ խաղի ժամանակ : Բայց մրցավարը *ռ*ոնալդուհու կուտը չ կերան  :

----------

Freeman (19.04.2011), Դարք (20.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինչի՞ փոքրատառով սկսեցիր


տենց եմ ուզում....

----------

Moonwalker (19.04.2011), Ungrateful (19.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> տենց եմ ուզում....


Քեզ դուր կգա՞, որ քո նույն վերաբերմունքն լինի:
Ես փոքրատառով գրել ե՞մ Ռոնալդուհու անունը:

----------


## Altair

> Նկատողություն անելուց առաջ, վստահ եղիր, որ դու էլ նման «սխալներ» չես գործում: Զոր օրինակ.


Եթե չես հիշում. «Ես նորեկ»-էի  :Tongue: , ոչ թե պատվավոր անդամ :Tongue:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե չես հիշում. «Ես նորեկ»-էի , ոչ թե պատվավոր անդամ


Ստեղ անդամության ժամկետը կապ չունի. դու քո համար ռոնալդուհի ա, մեր համար էլ մեսուլիկ: Ու վերջակետ:

----------

Freeman (19.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ստեղ անդամության ժամկետը կապ չունի. դու քո համար ռոնալդուհի ա, մեր համար էլ մեսուլիկ: Ու վերջակետ:


Արդեն անհիմն բաներ ես խոսում:

----------


## Altair

> Ստեղ անդամության ժամկետը կապ չունի. դու քո համար ռոնալդուհի ա, մեր համար էլ մեսուլիկ: Ու վերջակետ:


Կարողա՞ միհատել ասես, թե իրավիճակը ուղղակի թիթիզությունա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արդեն անհիմն բաներ ես խոսում:





> Կարողա՞ միհատել ասես, թե իրավիճակը ուղղակի թիթիզությունա:


Իրավիճակ ասելով կարգավիճակն ի նկատի ունե՞ս, եթե հա, ապա ասեմ, որ գրագիտությունը (չնայած էս պարագայում գրագիտության մասին խոսք չի կարող գնալ, քանի որ դու էլ Սերխիոն էլ միտումնավոր եք փոքրատառով գրել) գրառումների քանակի հետ (իսկ կարգավիճակն, ինչպես գիտես, փոփոխվում է գրառումների թվի աճին զուգահեռ) հեռավոր աղերսներ անգամ չունի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ներկայացվել է եզրափակչի համար պատրաստված հատուկ գնդակը*



Իսպանիայի գավաթի եզրափակչի՝ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ հանդիպման համար, որը կայանալու է ապրիլի 20-ին Վալենսիայի «Մեստալիա» մարզադաշտում, պատրաստվել է հատուկ գնդակ (լուսանկարում):

Այն պատրաստվել է Adidas հայտնի ընկերության կողմից, որի վրա գրված է Բարսելոնա և Ռեալ, ինչպես նաև հանդիպման օրը և մարզադաշտի անունը: Գնդակի վրա կան 11 կանաչ և կապույտ գծեր, որոնց խորհրդանշում են երկու թիմերի ֆուտբոլիստներին:

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Հիշեցնեմ, որ եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա՝ 21.04.11թ - ին, ժամը՝ 00:30 - ին:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Հաղթանակ Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակիչների 74% - ի դեպքում*



*Ապրիլի 20 - ին կկայանա Կոպա Դել Ռեյի ամենսապասված եզրափակիչներից մեկը: Իրար դեմ դուրս կգան իսպանական ֆուտբոլի 2 առաջատարները` Բարսելոնան ու Ռեալ Մադրիդը: Նայելով վիճակագրությանը կարելի հանգիստ լինել:*





Վիճակագրությունը խոսում է այն մասին, որ Բարսելոնան հաղթում է Իսպանիայի գավաթի 4 եզրափակիչներից 3 - ը, ինչը կազմում 74% - ը: Առաջին անգամ կատալոնյան թիմը Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակչում խաղացել է 1902 թվականին: Այդ օրվանից ի վեր, Բարսան 34 անգամ հանդես է եկել այդ մրցաշարի եզրափակչում, որոնցից 25 - ի դեպքում հաղթղ է դուրս եկել: Իրենց վերջին 3 եզրափակիչներում կապտանռնագույնները հաղթել են: Նախ Բետիսին 1997 թվականին, այնուհետև Մալյորկային 1998 թվականին, իսկ 2 տարի առաջ` Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյին



Ռեալի 19 պարտությունները եզրափակչում

Բարսայի հաջողություներին Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակիչներում Ռեալ չի կարող ոչնչով հակազդել: Չնայած նրան, որ մադրիդյան ակումբն ավելի շատ է ելույթ ունեցել Իսպանիայի գավաթի եզրափակիչներում (36), այդուհանդերձ նրանք բավական հետ են մնում կատալոնյան ակումբից նվաճած տիտղոսների թվով: Ռեալն ընդամեն 17 անգամ է արժանացել այդ գավաթին Բարսայի 25 - ի դիմաց: Բացի այդ, եթե կատալոնացիները հաղթել են իրենց եզրափակիչների 74% - ը, ապա մադրիդցիների մոտ այդ ցուցանիշն ընդամենը 47% - է կազմում: Ռեալն իր վերջին 2 եզրափակիչներում պարտություն է կրել: Նախ նրանք պարտվել են Դեպորտիվոյին 2002 թվականին, ապա նաև Սարագոսային 2004 թվականին: Հատկանշական է, որ մադիդյան թիմը վերջին անգամ հանդես է եկել և պարտվել է Կոպա Դել Ռեյի եզրափակչում մի թիմի, որի կազմում հանդես են եկել Բարսայի այժմյան 2 ֆուտբոլիստները` Վիլյան և Միլիտոն:

*Հղում:*

----------

Altair (19.04.2011), Lusinamara (21.04.2011), Quyr Qery (19.04.2011), Yellow Raven (20.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ես այնքանել չեմ սիրում տառասխալներիս կամ բառի սխալ արտահայտման վրա աշխատել, բայց հիմա հարցը դա չէ.
Ես հիմա կարող եմ քեզ հավաստիացնել, որ երբեկ ինչոր մարդու(անձնավորության) անվանումը մտովի փոքրատառ չեմ գրել:
Այ Սերխիոն հարցական է, քանի որ նա ասաց. «տենց եմ ուզում....», իսկ ես ասում եմ. «Դա ուղղակի սխալմունք է, և ես չնայած մարդու ակումբի, կամ ազգությանը(բացառած Թուրքերին և Ադրբեջանցիներին :Smile:  ), իր անունը մտովի փոքրատառ չեմ գրի:»:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ես այնքանել չեմ սիրում տառասխալներիս կամ բառի սխալ արտահայտման վրա աշխատել, բայց հիմա հարցը դա չէ.
> Ես հիմա կարող եմ քեզ հավաստիացնել, որ երբեկ ինչոր մարդու(անձնավորության) անվանումը մտովի փոքրատառ չեմ գրել:
> Այ Սերխիոն հարցական է, քանի որ նա ասաց. «տենց եմ ուզում....», իսկ ես ասում եմ. «Դա ուղղակի սխալմունք է, և ես չնայած մարդու ակումբի, կամ ազգությանը(բացառած Թուրքերին և Ադրբեջանցիներին ), իր անունը մտովի փոքրատառ չեմ գրի:»:


 իսկ դու ծանոթ ես իր հետ, թե ապագան ես տեսնում, նկատողություն անելուց հետո է նա գրել իր ցանկություները

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քեզ դուր կգա՞, որ քո նույն վերաբերմունքն լինի:
> Ես փոքրատառով գրել ե՞մ Ռոնալդուհու անունը:


ըտեղ դուր գալու կամ չգալու բան չկա,մեսին դու չես, Ռոնալդուն էլ ախպերս չի, ուզում ես գրի, չես ուզում `մի գրի քեզ ոչ մեկը չի բռնանում, ու վերջիվերջո մի խորհուրդ տամ,քանի որ քեզնից երկու անգամ  շատ եմ շապիկ մաշել , թարգի սթից թեմաներ  անել :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (19.04.2011), Moonwalker (20.04.2011), Ungrateful (20.04.2011), Vaho (20.04.2011), Yellow Raven (20.04.2011), Արծիվ (20.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Ներկայացվել է եզրափակչի համար պատրաստված հատուկ գնդակը*





մի հատ լավ վիդեո :Wink:

----------

V!k (21.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (20.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ըտեղ դուր գալու կամ չգալու բան չկա,մեսին դու չես, Ռոնալդուն էլ ախպերս չի


Ես գիտեմ, որ Մեսսին ես չեմ, Ռոնալդունել ախպերտ չի, բայց ես դա նկատի չունեմ, նույնիսկ եթե Մեսսին կամ Ռոնալդուն ֆուտբոլիստ չ լինէին մեկե ես նրանց որպես մարդ(անձնավորություն) հարգելով մեծատառով ազգանունները կգրէի:

----------


## Vaho

ժող. էտ ճիշտա որ էսօրվա խաղը Հ1-ը ցույց պետքա տա՞

Հենց նոր լսացի հաստատ ցույց են տալու :Hands Up:

----------

zanazan (20.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ժող. էտ ճիշտա որ էսօրվա խաղը Հ1-ը ցույց պետքա տա՞


Հա, նոր Հայլուրն ասեց: Սկիզբը ժամը 00:30: :Wink:

----------

Altair (20.04.2011), Vaho (20.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Եթե ինչոր մեկը Հ1-ի հետ խնդիրներ ունի, ապա այստեղով կարող եք դիտել: Բայց զգուշացնում եմ, որ հիմա չմտնեք, քանի որ այդ ալիքով այլ խաղ է լինելու մինչև Կլասսիկոի սկսելը:
Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին ցանկանում եմ լավ դիտում, և թող ձեր ակումբը հախթի  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

Ես էլ հենց էդ էի ուզում հարցնել, այսինքն՝ հարցրի, տեսա գրվեց, խմբագրեցի :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

Իսկ ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ չկա՞ :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (20.04.2011), Ungrateful (20.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Ինչ որ մեկը խաղադրույք արել է էս խաղի վրա,Բարսայի ֆան եմ,Բարսայի հաղթանակի վրա եմ ուզում խաղադրույքը անեմ,բայց Մաուռը խորամանկ ... է,մի բան մտածած կլինի

----------


## Լեո

Նոյեմբերի 30 եմ ուզում  :Shout:

----------

Skeptic (20.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.04.2011), Դարք (21.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

գազան խաղա գնում, մենակ պենալտիներ չլինի փլիզ  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Չեմ պատկերացնում եմ թե ինչ կլիներ Բարսելոնայի ֆանատների վիճակը երբ որ Պեպեի գլխի հարվածը գոլ լիներ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  շատ ափսոս շատ սիրուն գոլ կլիներ   :Sad:

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

եթե պենալներ լինի ռեալը հաղթող կլինի,կարծում եմ Բարսան այդ ամենը շատ լավ հասկանում է,իմ կարծիքով Մաուռը պենալներիյա գնում

----------


## Արծիվ

> եթե պենալներ լինի ռեալը հաղթող կլինի,կարծում եմ Բարսան այդ ամենը շատ լավ հասկանում է,իմ կարծիքով Մաուռը պենալներիյա գնում


Անկախ ամեն ինչից ես չեմ ուզում որ պենալտիներ լինի, ես ուզում եմ որ Ռեալը արժանիորեն վերցնի գավաթը:

----------


## Արծիվ

իիիիիիիիիիիիիիիինչ խաղա գնում  :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այս ամենը խոսում է՝ Բարսայի ու Ռեալի ուժեղ խաղի մասին:

----------

Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

ԳՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕՕԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼ  ԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼԼ  Ռոնալդոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո  :Hands Up:

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Ալվեշը 0 է,ինչ գոլ եղավ մեծ մասը իր պատճառով էր,ախր ինչի ՝ս խաղին հանեց

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այոոոոոոոո  :Hands Up: :

Գավաթը մերն էէէէէէէէէ.... yahoo

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2011), Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Freeman (21.04.2011), Starkiller (21.04.2011), Sunun (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Շնորհավոր ՌԵԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԼ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2011), Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Freeman (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Starkiller (21.04.2011), Sunun (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Շնորհավոր,,ինչքան էլ որ Ռամոսի ուրախությունը ներվերիս ազդում ա... :Bad:

----------


## Monk

Շնորհավոր, ռեալիստներ, վերջապես  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2011), Freeman (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Starkiller (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շնորհավոր, ռեալիստներ, *վերջապես*


Վերջի վերջապեսը սրտովս էր:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եկա ասեմ, որ չէի կասկածում  :Jpit: :

Հալա Մադրիդ, հալա Մադրիդ,
Հալա Մադրիդ, հալա Մադրիդ, հալա Մադրիիիիիիի՜դ  :Clapping: 

հ.գ. Ռամոսի ուրախությունը ինչո՞վ էր վատ կամ տհաճ  :Think:

----------

davidus (21.04.2011), Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Freeman (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Sinigami (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Հալա Մադրիիիիիդ, Հալա Ռեաաաաաաաալ
Շնորհավոոոոոոր :Clapping:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Վերջի վերջապեսը սրտովս էր:


Նայած ով ոնց հասկանա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Չեմպիոնների լիգա կիսաեզրափակիչ՝ Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա, Մոուրինիո - Գուարդիոլա  :Smile:  ապրիլի 27 և մայիսի 3  :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր ՌԵԱԼ, շնորհավոր Ռեալիստներ  :Smile: 
 :Yahoo:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

tikopx (22.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ռեալ Մադրիդ տոնում է հերթական հաղթանակը, Մադրիդում մեծ տոն է victory: :Drinks:   :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Starkiller (21.04.2011), Sunun (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> մի հատ լավ վիդեո


Լավն էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile: 
Բայց ՉԼ-ում ձև չունեք անցնելու :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (21.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Շնորհավորում եմ արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ
> Բայց ՉԼ-ում ձև չունեք անցնելու


Մերսի շնորհավորանքի համար
ՉԼ-նելա մերը :Wink:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

հիհի :Hands Up: Պույոլից շատ բան ունեք սովորելու... :Smile:

----------

Altair (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Տեսագրությունը:*

----------


## anahit96

Ապրիիիիիիիիիիիի Ռեալսսսսսսս

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Արծիվ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր ռեալիստներին  :Jpit: ,Հալա Մադրիդ  :Hands Up:

----------

tikopx (22.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռեալին նոր գավաթ հանձնեցին. պատմության մեջ նման դեպք չէր եղել*


Մադրիդի Ռեալը Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայից նոր գավաթ է ստացել: Սերխիո Ռամոսի ձեռքից ավտոբուսի տակ ընկած եւ զգալիորեն վնասված Իսպանիայի արքայական գավաթի պահեստային օրինակը ֆեդերացիայում պահվում էր հենց նման դեպքերի համար: Պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ֆեդերացիան հաղթողին հանձնեց պահեստային գավաթը:

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Ցավում եմ կատարվածի համար:  :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (22.04.2011), Արծիվ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնան եւ Ռեալը մարզաշխարհի ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող թիմերն են*


Պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտի ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող թիմերի ցուցակում իսպանական "Բարսելոնան" եւ "Ռեալն" իրենցից հետ են թողել բեյսբոլի "Նյու-Յորք Յանկիզ" թիմին:

SportIntelligence գործակալության տվյալներով, կատալոնական ակումբի մեկնարկային կազմի մեկ ֆուտբոլիստի տարեկան միջին աշխատավարձը կազմել է 8.1 մլն. դոլլար, իսկ "արքայական" ակումբի մեկ ֆուտբոլիստինը` 7.5 մլն. դոլլար: Դա այն դեպքում, երբ վերոհիշյալ բեյսբոլի թիմի մեկ բեյսբոլիստի տարեկան միջին աշխատավարձը կազմում է 6.9 մլն. դոլլար:

Առատաձեռն գործատուների 10-նյակում եւս ընգրկված են բասկետբոլի ակումբներ` "Լեյքերսը", "Օռլանդոն" եւ "Դենվերը", որոնք առաջ են անցել "Ինտեր", "Չելսի" եւ "Մանչեսթեր Սիթի" ֆուտբոլային ակումբներից:

*Հղում:*

----------

Altair (22.04.2011), tikopx (22.04.2011), Yellow Raven (22.04.2011), Արծիվ (26.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Իսպանական երկու գրանդների` "Բարսելոնայի" եւ "Ռեալի" նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ, պորտուգալացի Լուիշ Ֆիգուն, այս երկու ակումբների միջեւ սպասվող Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ 2 դիմակայությունների 1-ին մասի նախօրեին հրաժարվել է կանխատեսումներ անել եվրոպական մրցասպարեզում սպասվող 2 "Կլասիկո"-ների վերաբերյալ:

 - Այդպիսի խաղերը միշտ հիշվում են, - Ֆիգուի խոսքերն է մեջբերել ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի պաշտոնական կայքը: - Դրանք կայանում են յուրաքանչյուր տարի, սակայն հիշողությունների մեջ միշտ էլ մնում են` շնորհիվ դրանց հետեւում կանգնած պատմության: "Ռեալի" եւ "Բարսելոնայի" միջեւ հսկայական դիմակայություն կա, որը պայմանավորված է ֆուտբոլային եւ հասարակական պատճառներով: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ մրցակցության մակարդակն այդքան բարձր է: Սակայն շատ կարեւոր է նշել, որ դա ընդամենը ֆուտբոլային խաղ է եւ մարդիկ դրան պետք է մոտենան հենց այդ տեսանկյունից: Հաղթանակը տրվում է այն թիմին, որն այդ օրն ավելի ուժեղ է գտնվում:

- Չեմ կարծում, որ նախորդ խաղերը նշանակություն կարող են ունենալ: Պետք է ոչ թե հայացք նետել նախորդ հանդիպումներում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններին, այլ պետք է մտածել հաջորդ հանդիպումների մասին: Երկու ակումբներն էլ կիսաեզրափակիչ դիմակայությանը մոտենում են հաջողության կիզակետում : Կարծում եմ, ներկա պահին հենց այս երկու ակումբներն են հանդիսանում աշխարհի ուժեղագույնները: Եւ հենց դա է պատճառը, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի այս կիսաեզրափակիչը մտնելու է պատմության մեջ: 

- Իմ կարծիքով, այսօրվա դրությամբ "Բարսելոնան" ավելի ուժեղ է: Այդ ակումբն ունի խաղային հստակ փիլիսոփայություն, բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները տեխնիկապես գերազանց են պատրաստված եւ գիտեն, թե ինչպես համագործակցեն միմյանց հետ:

- Ֆուտբոլը միշտ էլ փուլերով է շարժվում: Եղել են տարիներ, երբ ամեն ինչում հաղթում էր "Ռեալը": Այժմ, ըստ երեւույթին, հերթը "Բարսելոնայինն" է: Ամեն ինչ կախված է ֆուտբոլիստների կոնկրետ սերնդից: Կատալոնացիներն այսօր ունեն այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, ովքեր միասին հրաշալի են դիտվում եւ գիտեն, թե ինչպես ձուլվել անհրաժեշտ խաղային մոդելին: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, շատ դժվար է նրանց հաղթելը:  Ով կհաղթի՞... Կանխագուշակումներ անելը լավագույն միտքը չէ:

- Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն չափազանց հաջողակ մարզիչ է: Նա այնպես է կառուցում իր թիմերի խաղը, որ նրանք հասնում են բարձր նվաճումների: Չեմ կասկածում, որ Մոուրինյոն կարող է օգնել "Ռեալին": Մոուրինյոն մեկ անգամ չէ, որ հաղթանակներ է տարել որոշակի ոճով: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ նա դեռ հասնելու է հաջողությունների եւ նվաճելու է նորանոր բարձրունքներ:

Աղբյուր

----------


## Altair

Գերմանացի մրցավար Վոլֆգանգ Շտարկը, որը կդատի չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումը Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» և «Բարսելոնայի» միջև, ասել է, որ հիանում է կատալոնացիների հարձակվող Լիոնել Մեսսիով, - հայտնում է championat.ru-ն՝ հղում կատարելով  AS-ին:



Շտարկի խոսքերով, Մեսսին աշխարհի ուժեղագույն խաղացողներից մեկն է:



«Մեսսին պատկանում է աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողների թվին: Հետևել նրա խաղին  շատ հաճելի է: Շատ կուզենայի ստանալ նրա մարզաշապիկը հանդիպումից հետո: Սակայն, ենթադրում եմ, որ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք նույնպես կցանկանան այն ստանալ», -ասել է Շտարկը:
Աղբյուրը նույնն է

----------


## Altair

Լավ լուր
«Բարսելոնայի» պաշտպաններ Կառլես Պույոլը և Գաբրիել Միլիտոն  ընդրգրկված են այն խաղացողների կազմում, որոնք կմեկնեն Մադրիդ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի «Ռեալի» հետ կիսաեզրափակիչ առաջին հանդիպմանը, հայտնում է gazeta.ru-ն՝ հղում կատարելով Marca-ին։



Պույոլը ծնկի վնասվածք էր ստացել Իսպանիայի առաջնության 32-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում «Ռեալի» հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ, իսկ Միլիտոն՝ Իսպանիայի առաջնության 33-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում «Օսասունայի» հետ խաղի ընթացքում (2:0):
Աղբյուրը նույնն է

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

«Բարսելոնա»-ի կազմը


Դարպասապահներ` Վիկտոր Վալդես, Խոսե Մանուել Պինտո

Պաշտպաններ` Կառլես Պույոլ, Դանիել Ալվեշ, Խերարդ Պիկե, Մարտին Մոնտոյա, Գաբրիել Միլիտո:  

Կիսապաշտպաններ` Չավի Էրնանդես, Անդրես Ինյեստա, Սեյդու Կեյտա, Իբրահիմ Աֆելայ, Սերխիո Բուսկետս, Խավիեր Մասկերանո, Անդրեու Ֆոնտաս, Ռոբերտո Սերխի, Տյագո Ալկանտարա: 

Հարձակվողներ` Լիոնել Մեսսի, Պեդրո Ռոդրիգես, Դավիդ Վիլյա, Ժեֆրեն Սուարես:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*CNN - ը անդրադառնում է առաջիկա El Clasico - ին:*

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հ.Գ Ցավում եմ կատարվածի համար:


Ցավաս չցավաս էտա իրականությունը  :Lol2:  :Tease:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տեղեկություններ կան, որ Ինիեստան չի խաղա այսօր :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

կապիկությունա տիրում... հերիք չի մարմնի տարբեր մասերին կպնելուց հետո դեմքը բռնեն?  :Bad:

----------


## Okamigo

Ռեալը ինչքան ժամանակ պետք է հույսը դնի հակագրոհների վրա,ծիծաղելի է նման ֆուտբոլ սեփական հարկի տակ չպետք է խաղալ

----------


## Լեո

> կապիկությունա տիրում... հերիք չի մարմնի տարբեր մասերին կպնելուց հետո դեմքը բռնեն?


Կապիկություն էր նաև մրցավարի կողմից Ադեբայորին ակնհայտ կարմիր քարտ չտալը: Ներեց Ադեբայորին՝ հաշվի առնելով խաղում ստեղծված իրավիճակը, բայց դա այնուամենայնիվ կողմնապահություն էր:

Իսկ Մեսսին երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջնամասում շատ լավ խաղաց:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ժոզե Մոուրինյո, դու սրիկա վախկոտ ես, էսօրվանից  դու տղա  չես իմ համար, ալվէշի  հետ միասին...

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ էլի Վլադ, նման բաների համար կարմիր չեն տալիս,կարողա տվեց չանեն ծռեց, իսկ  Բուսկեսը ու էշը սաչոկ դերասաններ են...

----------


## Լեո

> Ժոզե Մոուրինյո, դու սրիկա վախկոտ ես, էսօրվանից  դու տղա  չես իմ համար, ալվէշի  հետ միասին...


Այ ախպեր, ինչի՞ ըտենց որ  :Think:  Մոուն ընտրել էր նույն տակտիկան, ինչի շնորհիվ մի անգամ ոչ ոքի խաղաց Բարսայի դեմ, մի անգամ էլ հաղթեց:

----------


## Լեո

> լավ էլի Վլադ, նման բաների համար կարմիր չեն տալիս,կարողա տվեց չանեն ծռեց, իսկ  Բուսկեսը ու էշը սաչոկ դերասաններ են...


Շուտով վիդեոն կհայտնվի Յութուբում, կնայենք կքննարկենք  :Wink:  Բայց իրոք կոպիտ ու միտումնավոր հարվածեց Ադեբայորը Բուսկետսի դեմքին, իսկ դեմքին միտումնավոր հարվածը անժխտելի կարմիր քարտ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> լավ էլի Վլադ, նման բաների համար կարմիր չեն տալիս,կարողա տվեց չանեն ծռեց, իսկ  Բուսկեսը ու էշը սաչոկ դերասաններ են...


Դրան վափշե պետքա կապույտ քարտ տար :Jpit:  Էշի բոյն առել ընգել սաղին խփում էր: Հինգ րոպեում հինգ հատ կոպիտ խախտում արեց:
Երկրորդ գոլը բոմբ էր, Մեսսին ստորացրեց սաղ թմին էդ գոլով :Jpit: 
Գվարդիոլան էլ վերջում արդեն կայֆում էր, հայաթի երեխեքին էր մտցրել դաշտ :LOL:

----------

Kita (28.04.2011), Yellow Raven (28.04.2011), Zangezur (28.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այ ախպեր, ինչի՞ ըտենց որ  Մոուն ընտրել էր նույն տակտիկան, ինչի շնորհիվ մի անգամ ոչ ոքի խաղաց Բարսայի դեմ, մի անգամ էլ հաղթեց:


ես թքած ունեմ գավաթի ու առավել ևս նիչիայի վրա ,սա կիսաեզարափակիչ ա ,ինքը ՌԵԱԼ ա մարզում ու խաղում ա թշնամու դեմ, իսկ ունի Իգուային- Բենզեմա-Կակա  եռյակ ,որ խաղային Լիվորնոյում ՉԼ կհաղթեին

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ ինձ դուր չի գալիս Ռեալի խաղացողների անպատասխանատու ագրեսիվությունը  :Angry2: : Ամեն անգամ թիմին ծանր դրության մեջ են դնում: Արդեն ոնց-որ չգրված օրենք լինի, որ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ Ռեալից մեկը, առավելապես` պաշտպաններից մեկը, պետք է հեռացվի խաղադաշտից  :Angry2: :

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (28.04.2011), Yellow Raven (28.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ցավաս չցավաս էտա իրականությունը


Ցավոք... 2:0 հաշիվնել իրականություն:

----------


## Լեո

> ես թքած ունեմ գավաթի ու առավել ևս նիչիայի վրա ,սա կիսաեզարափակիչ ա ,ինքը ՌԵԱԼ ա մարզում ու խաղում ա թշնամու դեմ, իսկ ունի Իգուային- Բենզեմա-Կակա  եռյակ ,որ խաղային Լիվորնոյում ՉԼ կհաղթեին


Սպասի, դեռ ամեն ինչ ավարտված չէ: Մոուրինյոն աշխարհի ամենախորամանկ մարդն ա, Կամպ Նոուում հաստատ մի բան կմոգոնի  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շուտով վիդեոն կհայտնվի Յութուբում, կնայենք կքննարկենք  Բայց իրոք կոպիտ ու միտումնավոր հարվածեց Ադեբայորը Բուսկետսի դեմքին, իսկ դեմքին միտումնավոր հարվածը անժխտելի կարմիր քարտ ա


լավ հիշում եմ դրվագը , հաստատ չէր ձգում  միանգամից կարմիրի, բայց եթե դեղին ունենար հաստա չէր վարանի երկրորդը ցույց տար, համել  արդեն ուզում եք 9 հոգու դեմ խաղաք ու հիմա ետի խասիաթ սարքեք ?

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինձ դուր չի գալիս Ռեալի խաղացողների անպատասխանատու ագրեսիվությունը : Ամեն անգամ թիմին ծանր դրության մեջ են դնում: Արդեն ոնց-որ չգրված օրենք լինի, որ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ Ռեալից մեկը, առավելապես` պաշտպաններից մեկը, պետք է հեռացվի խաղադաշտից :


Ոչինչ, Աստ ջան, մի զայրացի, դե հո սաղ Մեսսիի նման իրանց դաշտում պահելու կուլտուրա չեն կարա ունենան :Tongue:  
Էն բոյով նեգռը սաղին խփում էր անկապ, դե Ռոնալդուն ինչպես միշտ ղզիկավարի էր իրան պահում :Pardon:  Մեկ էլ էն մի հատ գեղցի դեմք կա է՞, էդ լրիվ ուրիշ սերիա ա, դեմքը մենակ հերիք ա :LOL:

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (28.04.2011), Altair (28.04.2011), Kita (28.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.04.2011), Մարկիզ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սպասի, դեռ ամեն ինչ ավարտված չէ: Մոուրինյոն աշխարհի ամենախորամանկ մարդն ա, Կամպ Նոուում հաստատ մի բան կմոգոնի


երդվում եմ , եթե 1-3  հաղթի ու դուրս գա, մեկա ինքը իմ համար վախկոտ ա,ես գերադասում եմ դուխով խաղ ,քան խորամանկություն...

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ ինձ դուր չի գալիս Ռեալի խաղացողների անպատասխանատու ագրեսիվությունը : Ամեն անգամ թիմին ծանր դրության մեջ են դնում: Արդեն ոնց-որ չգրված օրենք լինի, որ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ Ռեալից մեկը, առավելապես` պաշտպաններից մեկը, պետք է հեռացվի խաղադաշտից :


Ռեալ-Բարսա վերջին 4 խաղերում (ճիշտն ասած դրանից առաջ էս պահին չեմ հիշում  :Jpit:  ) 4 կարմիր քարտ ա եղել, 4-ն էլ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին. Ռամոս, Ալբիոլ, Դի Մարիա, Պեպե (Պինտոյի կարմիրը չեմ հաշվում, քանի որ նա պահեստայինների նստարանից ստացավ զգուշացումը):

----------

Ambrosine (28.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *երդվում եմ ,* եթե 1-3  հաղթի ու դուրս գա, մեկա ինքը իմ համար վախկոտ ա,ես գերադասում եմ դուխով խաղ ,քան խորամանկություն...


Ես ի՞նչ խորն էս տանում: 
Հաղթելու հավանականությունը կտրուկ նվազել է, ու անգամ եզրափակիչ դուրս գալու:  :Jpit: 
Դու արխային էլ հիմիկվանից իրան մի վստահի:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ոչինչ, Աստ ջան, մի զայրացի, դե հո սաղ Մեսսիի նման իրանց դաշտում պահելու կուլտուրա չեն կարա ունենան 
> Էն բոյով նեգռը սաղին խփում էր անկապ, դե Ռոնալդուն ինչպես միշտ ղզիկավարի էր իրան պահում Մեկ էլ էն մի հատ գեղցի դեմք կա է՞, էդ լրիվ ուրիշ սերիա ա, դեմքը մենակ հերիք ա


Կուկ, ստանդարտ բաներ ես  ասում, կոնկռետ էս խաղին Ռոնալդուն ոչ մի սիմուլյացիա չի արել` ի տարբերություն Բուսկեսի ու ալվեշի, սրանք  ղզիկույթւն չէին անում ... պ.........  էին անում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ, Աստ ջան, մի զայրացի, դե հո սաղ Մեսսիի նման իրանց դաշտում պահելու կուլտուրա չեն կարա ունենան 
> Էն բոյով նեգռը սաղին խփում էր անկապ, դե Ռոնալդուն ինչպես միշտ ղզիկավարի էր իրան պահում Մեկ էլ էն մի հատ գեղցի դեմք կա է՞, էդ լրիվ ուրիշ սերիա ա, դեմքը մենակ հերիք ա


Օզիլի՞ հետ ես  :Angry2:  Իրան բան չասես, Ռեալում ստաբիլ լավ խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստը ինքն ա  :Tongue: 
Համ էլ ես չեմ ուզում, որ Ռեալի խաղացողները Մեսսիի նման իրենց պահեն, բայց չեմ էլ ուզում հիմիկվա նման պահեն: Ադեբայորի մասին էլ չասեմ. լավ ա Մեսսին իր ճամփին դուրս չեկավ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դու արխային էլ հիմիկվանից իրան մի վստահի:


բնականաբար չեմ վստահում, սենց բան  մենակ շպիոն մարզիչը կաներ...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Օզիլի՞ հետ ես*


Ախ մի հոգի չի է… ախր ինքը… էէէ
Մի խոսքով, այդքան թանկարժեք թիմը, որ միլարդներա ծախսել ու ֆուտբոլիսներ ձեռք բերել, էսօր ուղղակի ոչինչ չարժի, էս արդեն 2-րդ տարին ա: Հա մի Ռոնալդու մի տիտղոս նվաճեց: Էդ ասելով գնանք առաջ, բայց չէ որ այնցփալ գոյություն ունի, հլը հետ նայեք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Գնդակին տիրելու հարաբերակցություն՝ 29% - 71%: 

Բարսան միակ թիմնա երևի աշխարհում, ում հետ խաղերում Ռեալն ավանդաբար էսպիսի խայտառակ ցուցանիշ ա ունենում:

----------

Մարկիզ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կուկ, ստանդարտ բաներ ես  ասում, *կոնկռետ էս խաղին* Ռոնալդուն ոչ մի սիմուլյացիա չի արել` ի տարբերություն Բուսկեսի ու ալվեշի, սրանք  ղզիկույթւն չէին անում ... պ.........  էին անում


Էս խաղին չի արել:  :LOL:  Էնքան շատա արել, որ ես խաղում չարած սիմուլիայիան էդպես աչքիա ընկնում:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, ստանդարտ բաներ ես  ասում, կոնկռետ էս խաղին Ռոնալդուն ոչ մի սիմուլյացիա չի արել` ի տարբերություն Բուսկեսի ու ալվեշի, սրանք  ղզիկույթւն չէին անում ... պ.........  էին անում


Ուհու :Jpit:  Ֆուտբոլից էնքան հեռու մարդ, ինչքան ես եմ, Սերխ ջան, հազիվ էլ ստանդարտ բաներ ասեմ, էլի լավ ա :Jpit:  Բայց ես չգիտեի, որ նույնիսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուներն են ընդունում Ռոնալդուի ղզիկությունը :Jpit:  Համ էլ ես ղզիկ ասելով ոչ թե սիմուլիացիան նկատի ունեի, այլ իրան՝ ըստ էության :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էս խաղին չի արել:  Էնքան շատա արել, որ ես խաղում չարած սիմուլիայիան էդպես աչքիա ընկնում:


շատ-շատ են  ըտենց խաղերը, ես Կուկ ստանդարտ ասածին եմ պատասխանում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ-Բարսա վերջին 4 խաղերում (ճիշտն ասած դրանից առաջ էս պահին չեմ հիշում  ) 4 կարմիր քարտ ա եղել, 4-ն էլ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին. Ռամոս, Ալբիոլ, Դի Մարիա, Պեպե (Պինտոյի կարմիրը չեմ հաշվում, քանի որ նա պահեստայինների նստարանից ստացավ զգուշացումը):


Ըհը, էս էլ փաստական ապացույց :ehhh
Ինչևէ, ամեն ինչ կորած չի: Պետք չի Մոուրինյոյին ցից հանել. ինքն էլ ա մարդ, սխալվելուց ապահովագրված չի: Մեկ էլ գրառումներում կոպիտ արտահայտություններ թույլ չտաք, էլի: Եթե ժարգոնային էլ գրեք, մտածելու եմ վիրավորական բառ ա, ջնջեմ ու տուգանեմ  :Jpit: : Համ ինձ զրկեք տուգանելուց, համ էլ ձեզ` տուգանվելուց  :Jpit: :
Սպասենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը: Հանդիպումը մեկնաբա... վա՞յ, էս ուրիշ սերիայից էր  :LOL: : Բարի գիշեր  :Smile: :

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Yellow Raven (28.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ուհու Ֆուտբոլից էնքան հեռու մարդ, ինչքան ես եմ


հենց  ցավն էլ ետ ա  էլի :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (28.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ախ մի հոգի չի է… ախր ինքը… էէէ
> Մի խոսքով, այդքան թանկարժեք թիմը, որ միլարդներա ծախսել ու ֆուտբոլիսներ ձեռք բերել, էսօր ուղղակի ոչինչ չարժի, էս արդեն 2-րդ տարին ա: Հա մի Ռոնալդու մի տիտղոս նվաճեց: Էդ ասելով գնանք առաջ, բայց չէ որ այնցփալ գոյություն ունի, հլը հետ նայեք:


Ռոնալդուն չի նվաճել տիտղոսը, այլ` թիմը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոնալդուն չի նվաճել տիտղոսը, այլ` թիմը:


Յիա. հա՞ 
Ես ձեռքբերումներից էի խոսում, ու որ մեկը քիչ թե շատ իր նպատակին ծառայեց:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Յիա. հա՞


Հա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա 0:2  :Jpit: 

Սա էլ գոլերը՝ Մեսսի 2 գնդակ:  :Love: 




Սպասենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը ու տոնենք Բարսելոնայի մուտքը եզրափակիչ, որտեղ կմրցի Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի հետ:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Inna (28.04.2011), Լեո (28.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

Ապրի Մոուրինյոն, քիչ բան չարեց խաղը Բարսային նվիրելու համար: Մարդ էլ էդքան լուրջ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենա պահեստայինների նստարանին, բայց խաղադաշտ չթողի : Էն էլ Վալենսիային ռմբակոծած ֆուտբոլիստներին: Իսկ Գվարդիոլան իր միակ հաղթաթուղթը շատ լավ օգտագործեց:

----------

Արծիվ (28.04.2011), Սերխիո (28.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա 0:2


Ցավալի իրականություն է բայց ինչ արած երևումա պետք է գնանք Արարատ կամ Փյունիկ բալետ անենք  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ապրի Մոուրինյոն, քիչ բան չարեց խաղը Բարսային նվիրելու համար: Մարդ էլ էդքան լուրջ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենա պահեստայինների նստարանին, բայց խաղադաշտ չթողի : Էն էլ Վալենսիային ռմբակոծած ֆուտբոլիստներին: Իսկ Գվարդիոլան իր միակ հաղթաթուղթը շատ լավ օգտագործեց:


Մոնկ ջան տո թքած Ռեալի վրա (Մոուրինիոն հետը) առավել ևս Բարսելոնայի վրա, մենք լավ լինենք և ամենակարևորը շատ խորը չտանենք ամեն ինչ  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա` 0:2. Մեսսիի փառահեղ անցումը Բարսելոնային գրեթե դուրս է բերում եզրափակիչ*



Ավարտվեց "Ռեալ"-"Բարսելոնա"` 4 մասից բաղկացած ներկայացման 3-րդ մասը:

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ պատասխան խաղից առաջ, "Բարսելոնան" կարողացավ ամրության մեծ պաշար ստեղծել` "Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու" մարզադաշտում հաղթանակ տանելով 2-0 հաշվով:

Անչափ հետաքրքիր եւ դրամատիկ պայքարում անցավ հերթական "Էլ-Կլասիկոն", որն այս անգամ լի էր իրադարձություններով. Պինտոյի հեռացումը, Պեպեյի հեռացումը, Մոուրինյոյի հեռացումը եւ, իհարկե...Մեսսիի փառահեղ անցումը` հանդիպման 87-րդ րոպեին:

Կասկածից վեր է, որ պատասխան խաղում նույն կերպ փորձելու են առավելության հասնել Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի սաները, ինչն էլ չափազանց մեծ հետաքրքրություն է ապահովելու այս դիմակայության պատասխան խաղում, որն էլ կլինի "Ռեալ"-"Բարսելոնա" ներկայացման եզրափակիչ մասը:


"ՌԵԱԼ" - "ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ" `  0-2

0-1 - Լիոնել Մեսսի  (76'),  0-2 - Լիոնել Մեսսի  (87'):

*Հղում:*

----------

Altair (28.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ցավալի իրականություն է բայց ինչ արած երևումա պետք է գնանք Արարատ կամ Փյունիկ բալետ անենք


Ում ահամար ցավալի, ում համար ուրախալի:
Քեզ ո՞վա բռնել:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ում ահամար ցավալի, ում համար ուրախալի:
> Քեզ ո՞վա բռնել:


Ցավալի է որ քեզ համար է ցավալի  :LOL:  հետո էլ բռնոցի չենք խաղում որ ինձ բռնեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ցավալի է որ քեզ համար է ցավալի  հետո էլ բռնոցի չենք խաղում որ ինձ բռնեն


Ի՞նչ է ինձ համար ցավալի:

Հ.Գ Կարող էս չօօֆտոպել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեսիի ֆուտբոլային հանճարը ոչնչացրեց Ռեալին*


Լիոնել Մեսիի երկու գոլերի շնորհիվ Բարսելոնան Մադրիդում Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի առաջին խաղում 2:0 հաշվով առավելության հասավ Ռեալի նկատմամբ: Սուր նյարդային պայքարում նաեւ երկու կարմիր քարտ եղավ: Ընդմիջման գնալիս տեղի ունեցած բախման հետեւանքով կարմիր քարտ ստացավ Բարսելոնայի պահեստային դարպասապահ Պինտոն, իսկ 61-րդ րոպեին կոպիտ խաղի համար հեռացվեց Ռեալի պաշտպան Պեպեն: Նաեւ Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն մրցավարներին նախատելու համար հեռացվեց տրիբունա: Իսկ Մեսին գրեթե միայնակ վճռեց հանդիպման ելքը 76-րդ եւ 87-րդ րոպեներին խփած գոլերով: Պատասխան հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա մայիսի 3-ին: Ռեալին չեն կարողանա օգնել Պեպեն, նաեւ դեղին քարտ ստացած Ռամոսը:

Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա` 0:2 (0:0)

Մեսի, 76, 87

Ռեալ. Կասիլյաս, Արբելոա, Ալբիոլ, Ռամոս, Մարսելո, Պեպե, Ալոնսո, Լասանա Դիարա, Օզիլ (Ադեբայոր, 46), Ռոնալդու, Դի Մարիա

Բարսելոնա. Վալդես, Ալվես, Պիկե, Մասկերանո, Պույոլ, Բուսկետս, Չավի, Կեյտա, Պեդրո (Աֆելայ, 71), Մեսի, Վիլյա (Սերխի Ռոբերտո, 90)

Զգուշացումներ. Արբելոա, 40, Սերխիո Ռամոս, 53, Ադեբայոր, 83 - Դանիել Ալվես, 44, Մասկերանո, 57

Հեռացումներ. Պեպե, 61 - Պինտո, 45+2

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Վերնագիրը շատ դուրս եկավ: Հուսով եմ չեմ տուգանվի այսպիսի վերնագրով նյութ տեղադրելու համար:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ի՞նչ է ինձ համար ցավալի:
> 
> Հ.Գ Կարող էս չօօֆտոպել:


Ասում եմ պատասխան խաղում Ռեալը երկու ֆռոնտով կպայքարի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. առաջինը դու օֆտոպեցիր:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մեսսին ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ ինքը լավագույն ֆուտբոլսիտն է աշխարհում, ուղղակի ֆենոմենալ անցում էր  :Love: 
Ընդ որում ինքը աջ ոտքով էդքան էլ շուտ-շուտ գոլ չի խփում :Jpit:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Inna (28.04.2011), zanazan (28.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.04.2011), Դարք (28.04.2011), Լեո (28.04.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Կապիկության կազմակերպված ծրագրի իրագործում







Չոր փաստեր, դատտեք ինքներդ:

Անկախ խաղի որակից, Մեսսի տաղանդից, նման պահվածքով թիմը արժանի չի հարգանքի:

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2011), Armen.181 (28.04.2011), Monk (28.04.2011), Moonwalker (28.04.2011), Vaho (28.04.2011), Արծիվ (30.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011), Սերխիո (28.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

իրա էշ հալով եզ մրցավարին էշի տեղ դրեց...

----------

Monk (28.04.2011), Moonwalker (28.04.2011), Արծիվ (30.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2011)

----------


## Starkiller

Ես էլ մի քիչ ուրիշ ռակուռսից




Բարսելոնի անունը FCB(Football Club Barcelona) կարելի ա փոխել ACB(Acting Club Barcelona) :Bad:

----------

Monk (28.04.2011), Արծիվ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Մեսսին ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ ինքը լավագույն ֆուտբոլսիտն է աշխարհում, ուղղակի ֆենոմենալ անցում էր 
> Ընդ որում ինքը աջ ոտքով էդքան էլ շուտ-շուտ գոլ չի խփում


 Մեսսին ոչ մի բան ել չապացուցեց, ինչ ապացուցելու էր մրցավարը :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  ապացուցեց

----------


## Լեո

> Մեսսին ոչ մի բան ել չապացուցեց, ինչ ապացուցելու էր մրցավարը ապացուցեց


Մեսսին ապացուցելու բան չունի, նա ուղղակի միայնակ շրջանցեց Ռեալի 6 ֆուտբոլիստների (ներառյալ Կասիլիասը) և գոլ խփեց  :Smile:  Ու դա քիչ բան չի ասում:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Yellow Raven (29.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Տղերքը խաղացին ու հաղթեցին, քանի որ ուժեղ էին. ու հալալ ա իրենց  :Smile:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.04.2011), Պոզիտրոն (28.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Իսպանական լրագրողները քննարկում են թե արդյոք Պեպեն արդարացիորեն է ստացել կարմիր քարտ,ավելի ճիշտ կասկածում են, որ Ալվեշը սիմուլյացիա է արել, վստահ են որ Պեպեն գնդակին է խփել:



*Մոդերատորական. կրկնվող տեսանյութը (գրառում 1210) հեռացվում է:*

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսին ապացուցելու բան չունի, նա ուղղակի միայնակ շրջանցեց Ռեալի 6 ֆուտբոլիստների (ներառյալ Կասիլիասը) և գոլ խփեց  Ու դա քիչ բան չի ասում:


Այնպես որ գոլերը քարտերի հետ մի կապեք: Ռոնալդուին ճանաչող մարդը այդպես խոսելիս պետքե Ռոնալդուհու ոչ իրական աշխատած 11 մետրանոցներին նայի:

----------


## Altair

> իրա էշ հալով եզ մրցավարին էշի տեղ դրեց...


Բացի Ալվեսից ոչ ոք չգիտի ցավ զգացելա թե չէ:
Եթե Մարդանատոմիաից կարդացել եք, որ միայն ուժգին հարվածներն չէն ցավ բերում ոսկորներին:
Մեկել կամանցեցրած վիդյոյում հարվածի ուժգնությունը հաշվելը հնարավոր չէ:

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսին ոչ մի բան ել չապացուցեց, ինչ ապացուցելու էր մրցավարը ապացուցեց


Դու նկատի ունես, Ռեալի պաշտպանությունը անցնելը խաղուպարա՞, որ ասում ես ոչինչ չապացուցեց:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բացի Ալվեսից ոչ ոք չգիտի ցավ զգացելա թե չէ:
> Եթե Մարդանատոմիաից կարդացել եք, որ միայն ուժգին հարվածներն չէն ցավ բերում ոսկորներին:
> Մեկել կամանցեցրած վիդյոյում հարվածի ուժգնությունը հաշվելը հնարավոր չէ:


 Ի՞նչ հարված  :Blink: : Նույնիսկ *չի էլ քսվում* ոտքին:

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կապիկության կազմակերպված ծրագրի իրագործում
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Չոր փաստեր, դատտեք ինքներդ:
> ...


չոր փաստերիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ` դրան գումարի կարմիր քարտից առաջ Պեպեյի «ես գնդակից ավելի շատ կգլորվեմ» տրյուկը, առաջին Խաղակեսում Դի Մարիայի կապիկությունները և այլն: 
Երեկ թմերը մրցում էին, թե ով ավելի շատ կապիկություն կանի... ճիշտն ասած ես ոչ-ոքի կտայի այդ մրցման համար:

ՕՕՕ, գիտեք, թշնամիներ են, քաղաքականություն է, լարվածություն է, չգիտեմ ինչ շոու է. ուզում են ինտրիգա տենան, թող գնան Լիբիա, ես ուզում եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել:

----------


## Altair

> Ի՞նչ հարված : Նույնիսկ *չի էլ քսվում* ոտքին:


Ես դա նկատի չունեմ: Գնդակին հարվածելիս Ալվեսի ոտքը հնարավոր է ծալվեր: Թէ՞ կարող դա բացառեք:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես դա նկատի չունեմ: Գնդակին հարվածելիս Ալվեսի ոտքը հնարավոր է ծալվեր: Թէ՞ կարող դա բացառեք:


 Իհարկե հնարավոր էր,  ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր էր, բայց ոչինչ էլ չի եղել: Այնպես որ` ոչ հարված ա եղել, ոչ էլ հարվածի ուժգնություն:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Իհարկե հնարավոր էր,  ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր էր, բայց ոչինչ էլ չի եղել: Այնպես որ` ոչ հարված ա եղել, ոչ էլ հարվածի ուժգնություն:


Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա (0:2) խաղից հետո Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն հայտարարել է, որ Ռեալն արդեն դուրս է մնացել պայքարից: Նա նշել է, որ եթե չլիներ Պեպեի հեռացումը, հանդիպումը կավարտվեր 0:0 հաշվով, իսկ հաջորդ շաբաթ Բարսելոնայում Ռեալը խաղալու է իր պատվի համար, քանի որ առանց Ռամոսի եւ Պեպեի շատ դժվար է լինելու, հաղորդում է uefa.com-ը:
*Աղբյուր*

Ներգծածը շատ իրական տեսություն է:

*Մոդերատորական. Մեսսի ջան, աղբյուրը մի մոռացիր: Ու՛ֆ:*

----------


## Altair

Sport.es-ը գնահատել է Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հանդիպման Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներին:

Ալվես, Ս. Ռոբերտո 6: Պույոլ, Մասկերանո, Բուսկետս Վիլյա, Պեդրո, 7: Վալդես, Պիկե, Կեյտա, Չավի, Աֆելլայ 8: Գվարդիոլա 9: Եվ ամենաբարձր գնահատականին է արժանացել Մեսսին 10:

----------


## Altair

Կարմիր քարտը նաև վտանգավոր խաղի համար էր:

----------


## Vaho

> Դու նկատի ունես, Ռեալի պաշտպանությունը անցնելը խաղուպարա՞, որ ասում ես ոչինչ չապացուցեց:


Մեսսի համար մի քանի հոգու անցնելը միշտել եղելա, ինքը էդ կարումա անի, բայց մենակ Պեպեին չեր կարողանում անցներ, խանգարող ուժին հանեցին, ու դեմը բացվեց, չհաշված որ խաղի սխեման ել սաղ խառնվեց, մրցավարնել միջամտեց Մեսիին ապացուցելու իբր որ ինքը կարումա ճեղքի բոլոր պաշտպանությունները, ասածս էնա, որ Մեսսին բան էլ չունի ապացուցելու, մենք սաղս ել գիտենք, որ ինքը կարողանումա մի 4 հոգու ոնց լինի խաբս տա անցնի, բայց դե էտ օրը չեր ստացվում 60 րոպե, և մրցավարը հակառակն ապացուցեց

----------


## Altair

> ապացուցելու իբր որ ինքը կարումա ճեղքի բոլոր պաշտպանությունները, ասածս էնա, որ Մեսսին բան էլ չունի ապացուցելու, մենք սաղս ել գիտենք, որ ինքը կարողանումա մի 4 հոգու ոնց լինի խաբս տա անցնի, բայց դե էտ օրը չեր ստացվում 60 րոպե, և մրցավարը հակառակն ապացուցեց


Համ ասում ես իբր համել ասում ես ապացուցելու բան չունի, հիմա որը՞ ես ճշտի տեղ անցկացնեմ:Մեկել դրանք Մեսիի արդեն 3-րդ ու 4-րդ հարվածներն էին, այլ ոչ թե առաջին, մեկել Պեպեն կիսապաշտպանի տեղ էր խաղում այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնային պաշտպանի, որ Մեսիին խանգարեր գոլ խփել:

----------


## Vaho

> Համ ասում ես իբր համել ասում ես ապացուցելու բան չունի, հիմա որը՞ ես ճշտի տեղ անցկացնեմ:Մեկել դրանք Մեսիի արդեն 3-րդ ու 4-րդ հարվածներն էին, այլ ոչ թե առաջին, մեկել Պեպեն կիսապաշտպանի տեղ էր խաղում այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնային պաշտպանի, որ Մեսիին խանգարեր գոլ խփել:


հա ինքը էտ օրը հենց կիսապաշտպանությունից չեր անցնում, կամ եթե անցնում ել էր Պեպեն ել էր հետ քաշվում, Պեպեն էր հիմնականում հսկում Մեսսին, և այդ նույն պատկերն էր նաև գավաթի եզրափակիչի ժամանակ, Մեսսին կարողանում՞ էր խաղալ իր խաղը, ոչ, իրա հիմնական խանգարողը Պեպեն էր:
Ճիշտ ընդունի են,որ Պեպեին հեռացնելուց հետ Մեսսի համար շատ հեշտ էր անցնել մի քանի պաշտպաների

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս ի՞նչ պահ ա…  :Jpit: )) Կարմիր քարտն ու հետևանքներն են քննարկվում՞…

Հաշվի առնելով այն *հայվան*, ամոթալի խաղը, որ ցուցադրում էր *Մադրիդի* Ռեալը *Մադրիդում*, հաշվի առնելով նաև կոնկրետ այն հանգամանքը, որ եթե Պեպեյի բաց ոտքը հանկարծ դիպչեր Ալվեշի ոտքին (կապ չունի, դատավորը ֆիքսե՞լ էր հպման բացակայությունը թե՞ ոչ), ապա Ալվեշի մոտ կարիերայի ավարտը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կանխորոշված կլիներ՝ *կարմիր քարտը* տեղին էր:

Այն, որ Ալվեշը «խաղաց», փաստ է: Բայց դե… Ճիշտ արեց՝ «խաղաց»…  :Jpit: 

Չմոռանամ շեշտել մեկ անգամ նաև այն փաստը, որ Բարսելոնայի ու Ռեալի միջև սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա (ու կապ չունի, Ռեալի որ երկրպագուն այսօր ինչ է մտածում  :Jpit: ): Ու Ռեալի առկայությունը Մանչեսթրի հետ կայանալիք եզրափակիչում, մեղմ ասած, խիստ անարդար կլիներ:

Այնպես որ՝ լավ եղավ, ճիշտ եղավ… ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ընկավ…  :Jpit: )

----------

Altair (30.04.2011), Kuk (29.04.2011), Lusinamara (29.04.2011), Yellow Raven (29.04.2011), zanazan (30.04.2011), Լեո (29.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Այն, որ Ալվեշը «խաղաց», փաստ է: Բայց դե… Ճիշտ արեց՝ «խաղաց»…


Էս մենակ դանի աղվեսինա վերաբերվում թե՞ բոլորն ել «ճիշտ» կանեն, որ խաղան

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս մենակ դանի աղվեսինա վերաբերվում թե՞ բոլորն ել «ճիշտ» կանեն, որ խաղան


Ռեալի խաղացողները միամիտ, խեղճ ու կրակ ֆուտբոլիստներ են:  :Jpit: )))) Ու, հալալ ա իրենց, ընդհանրապես սիմուլյացիայի չեն դիմում (հատկապես Ռոնալդուն ու դե-Մարիան) ու կոպիտ չեն խաղում այն ֆուտբոլիստների դեմ, ովքեր իրենցից առավել են տեխնիկայով, գնդակ պահելու ունակություններով, դրիբլինգով և դաշտը տեսնելու ունակությամբ: 

Չնայած, կարելի ա ասել, որ Ռեալի խաղացողները հզորագույնն են այդ պարամետրերով. ուժեղ են  Չավիից, Ինիեստայից, Վիլյայից ու հատկապես Մեսսիից… Ու ընդհանրապես, այդպիսի մեծ առավելություն Բարսելոնայի նկատմամբ ու վերջում դատավորի սարքած պարտությունը… Լացս գալիս ա…  :Sad: (( :Cray:

----------


## Artgeo

Չգիտեմ էղել ա, թե չէ... բայց սրանք ֆուտբոլիստ չեն
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2oRXFRl6QE

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալի խաղացողները միամիտ, խեղճ ու կրակ ֆուտբոլիստներ են: )))) Ու, հալալ ա իրենց, ընդհանրապես սիմուլյացիայի չեն դիմում (հատկապես Ռոնալդուն ու դե-Մարիան) ու կոպիտ չեն խաղում այն ֆուտբոլիստների դեմ, ովքեր իրենցից առավել են տեխնիկայով, գնդակ պահելու ունակություններով, դրիբլինգով և դաշտը տեսնելու ունակությամբ: 
> 
> Չնայած, կարելի ա ասել, որ Ռեալի խաղացողները հզորագույնն են այդ պարամետրերով. ուժեղ են  Չավիից, Ինիեստայից, Վիլյայից ու հատկապես Մեսսիից… Ու ընդհանրապես, այդպիսի մեծ առավելություն Բարսելոնայի նկատմամբ ու վերջում դատավորի սարքած պարտությունը… Լացս գալիս ա… ((


Սաղ ել սիմուլացիա անում են էտ հեչ, նույնիսկ ետ սիմուլացիա անելը քիչ-քիչ դառնումա չումա որոշ ֆուտբոլիսների մոտ, բայց որ ետ աստիճանի, ինչ որ աղվեսնա, ետի արդեն վերջնա, ետի արդեն մեծ կոմիկ դերասան Ջիմ Կերրինելա տվել անցել :LOL: , :
Կարելիա ասել նաև որ Բարսի խաղացողներից ել ոմանք հզոր են ետ պարամետրերով, հզոր են Ալոնսոից,Օզիլից, Կասիլիասից, Կակաից,Բենզեմաից, Իգուաինից,Ադեբայորից,Կառվալուից, իմ լացը չի գալիս, բայց ուղակի ամոթա շատ ամոթա, վերջիվերջո դա Բարսելոնա ու դանին, բուսկետսը,մասկեռանոն Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստներ են ոչ թե Պախտակորի

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ էղել ա, թե չէ... բայց սրանք ֆուտբոլիստ չեն
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2oRXFRl6QE


«Սրանք» ովքե՞ր. բոլո՞րը  :Think: :

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի քիչ էլ ես մրոտեմ: :Xeloq: 

Սկսեմ էս եռյակից:




Պատկերն ամբողջացնելու համար էս մեկն էլ դնենք կողքից, սազում են միմյանց




Այ էս քառյակի արածներին նայում ես, սիրտդ խառնում ա: Ֆուտբոլ եք խաղում թե թատրոն: Դուրս եք եկել դաշտ ֆուտբոլ խաղացեք արա՛, ինչ մի դերասանություն եք անում: Մենք էլ միլիոններով նստած ձեր տուֆտա, սիմուլյանտ ձղաժգումների համար չենք գիշերվա կեսին նստում աչք քոռացնում, ուզում ենք ֆուտբոլ նայենք: Այ սրանց նմաններն են թքում սպորտի վրա, որ ի սկզբանե ազնիվ պայքար էր ենթադրում(Օլիմիպիական խաղերը ինկատի ունեմ):

Հիմա անդրադառնամ Պեպեի ու Ալվեսի մասնակցությամբ դրվագին: Չգիտեմ այստեղ տարբեր թեմաներում գրողները իրական կյանքում ֆուտբոլ խաղում, բայց մի հատ նորից ուշադիր նայեք էտ դրվագին: Ինչի եմ ասում իրականում ֆուտբոլ խաղում եք թե չէ, բայց երբ տեսնում ես, որ մեկը հեսա քեզ տապալելու ա կա երկու տարբերակ: 
ա. հնարավորինս խուսափել բախումից
բ. գնալ մինչև վերջ, խաղալ այնպես ոնց մտածում էիր, ստանալ հարվածը

Սրանք ունեն իրանց դրական ու բացասական կողմերը: Առաջին տարբերակը հնարավորություն է տալիս խուսափել կոշտ բախումներից հետևաբար նաև վնասվածքներից: Բայց այս դեպքում մրցավարները համարում են, որ խախտումը այնքան էլ վտանգավոր չէր ու պատիժը համարյա միշտ շատ ավելի մեղմ ա լինում: Երկրորդ տարբերակում, վնասվածք ստանալու հավանականությունը մեծ ա, բայց մրցակիցը ամենայն հավանականությամբ ավելի խիստ կպատժվի:
Կոնկրետ էս դրվագում, եթե Ալվեսը գնար հարվածի ու ոտքը դներ գետնին, հնարավոր ա որ այ սենց վերջանար դրվագը.



մոտավոր նույն իրավիճակն էր լինելու Ալվեսը ոտքը դնում ա գետնին ու ստանում սրընթաց իր վրա եկող Պեպեի բաց ոտքով հարված ոտքի ոսկորի ամենաբարակ մասին: Ու լավ ա որ հասցրեց կողմնորոշվի իմ համար մինչև հիմա էլ անհասկանալի ձև ոտքը փախցնի ու խուսափի հարվածից: Դրանից հետո դերասանություն, մրցակցին հնարավորինս խիստ պատժելու համար: Կոնկրետ ֆուտբոլային կանոնների իմ հասկանալով անկախ նրանից կոնտակտ կար թե չէ սա կարմիր քարտ ա, միանշանակ, բաց ոտքով տենց մեծ արագության տակ, չեն թռնում մրցակցի ոտքերին:

Իսկ ընդհանուր մնացած խաղը Մոուրինյոի հերթական թսիկ կազմով ուղղակի ուրախացնում ա: Անցած երկու խաղերին հլը վնասվածքներ կային, բա էս անգամ ի՞նչ ասես: Ինչքան պաշտպան կար խաղադաշտում էր իսկ պահեստայինների նստարանը տաքացնում էին Կական, Բենզեման, Իգուաինը ու Ադեբայորը: Ոնց չղժաս ախր: է՞տ ա արքայական ակումբի վիճակը: Ասենք Ալմերիան, Նումանսիան, Բետիսը տենց խաղան էլի մտածես լավ դե 0:0ն էլ ա ձեռք տալիս: Բայց Ռեա՞լը: Ուր կորավ էն շաբաթ օրվա թիմը որ քարը քարի չթողեց Վալենսիայից, Բարսան էլ մի կերպ Օսասունային տարավ իրա ամենավատ խաղով էս տարվա: Վերջապես Պույոլը ամբողջ խաղը խաղաց, ու Ալվեսն էլ կեսից չէր գալիս, էտ թույլ տվեց ամբողջ խաղին ոչ մի լուրջ հարված չստանալ դարպասին, իսկ Մոուն տենց էլ մնաց, հարձակվողներին գրկած: Մյուս խաղին էլ տենց կանես միստր Մոու, շատ ա դուրս գալիս է Ռեալը էտ տեսքով  :Love:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011), Lusinamara (29.04.2011), Yellow Raven (30.04.2011), Zangezur (30.04.2011), Դարք (29.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ամոթ հազար ամոթ Բարսելոնայի դերասան ֆուտբոլիստներին, էտ ինչ վիճակ էր Աղվեսը ընդից, Մասչերանոն ընդից, դեռ Բուսկետսի անկապ հայացքն էլ այս ամենի վրեն, հա մոռացա բա էն սուդիան վախ ես դրա .......................  :Angry2: : Չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ, մալադեց իրենց մարդիկ վիզ դրին ու իրոք կապիկություն անելով կրին խաղը: Կարծում եմ Ռեալն էլ իրեն կդրսևորի պատասխան խաղում ու ինչքան հնարավոր է սիմուլյացիա կանի որպիսիս խաղը փրկի (չնայած չեմ կարծում որ Բարսելոնայի չափ կարա անի  :LOL: ): Եթե աստված ոչ արած Բարսան մտնի ֆինալ ապա հոգով սրտով Մանչեսթրի երկրպագուն եմ լինելու և այդ ժամանակ համոզված եմ որ Բարսելոնան չի կարող անցնել Մանչեսթրից: Էլի եմ ասում առաջ Ռեալ առաջ իսկ եթե ոչ ապա առաջ Մանչեսթր, մի խոսքով Բարսելոնային այս տարի պետք է ցցի վրա հանենք իրա դերասան Ճ կլասսի ֆուտբոլիստներով  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (30.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Վատը նա է որ Ռեալի կազմում չեն լինի պաշտպանության հիմնական խաղացողները՝ Պեպեն ու Ռամոսը, այ եթե նրանք լինեին կասեի թե Մեսսին գոլ կարար խփեր թե չէ  :LOL:

----------

Vaho (30.04.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

> մարդիկ վիզ դրին ու իրոք կապիկություն անելով կրին խաղը:


Այսինքն իրենց հաղթանակի պատճառը կապիկությունն էր՞՞՞՞
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, ռեալի դեմ պետք էր տենց խաղալ, այն պատճառով, որ ի վերջո բոլորի համբերության բաժակը լցվումա, երբ պարբերաբար իրենց հետ նույն կերպ են վարվում՝ ցույցադրելով կոպիտ, կանոնների խախտումով և նույնիսկ վտանգավոր պահվածք ու խաղ:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Անիմաստ իրարանցում կապված վիդեոի դանդաղացրած կադրերի հետ: Իսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ ուշադիր նայեք, կտեսնեք, որ Պեպեն հարվածումա գդակին, որին նույնպես հարվածումա Ալվեսը, իսկ քանի որ չգիտենք թե հարվածի ուժգնությունը ինչքանա եղել, հետևապես չենք էր կարա եզրակացնենք, արդյոք այդ հարվածից Ալվեսի ոտքը ցավացելա թե ոչ: Ամեն դեպքում ոտքին հարված եղելա: Ես ինչքան նայում եմ, մի պարզ բան եմ նկատում, որ Ալվեսի ոտքը ռակաշիտ եղավ գնդակին երկկողմանի հարվացիծ հետո: Կարողա նախորոք պարապել էր՞՞ :LOL: 
 Շատ հստակ կարելիա ասել, որ հնրավոր չի, որ Ալվեսը այդ մեկ-երկու վարկյանի ընթացքում կկողմնորոշվեր, որ պետքա ոտքը այդքան քիփ փաղցնի ու չգիտես խի, իրան տենց շպրտի օդ: Լավ էլի:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

:Angry2: 
Ռեալը Բարսելոնաի դեմ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ տհաճ ու զզզզզվելի ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում: Նախ ասեմ, որ Կլասիկոների ժամանակ մրցավարը Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին միշտել ներելա, թե պենալի հարձով, թե կարմիր-դեղին ցույց չտալով: Ես գիտեմ, որ Դանի Ալվեսը ցավ 100% զգացելա, բայց չգիտեմ դրա արտահայտելու միջոցը ճիշտ էր թե ոչ, բայց որ սա դրա հետ կապուներ 1000000%-ա: Այնպես որ չմոռանանք, որ Ռեալը շաաաաատ չոր էր խաղում ու Դիաննա Մարիանան սկսեց իրեն կին արարածի պես պահել: Հետո Ադեբյոռչիկը Մասկերանոյին անիմաստ հարվածեց:
Ռեալը չոր և խաղտումնալից խաղով ասաց, որ Բարսելոնան անպարտելի է, մաքուր խաղի մեք: Եվ զգուշացնեմ՝ հաջորդ անգամ կարմիր քարտերը, Մեսիի գեղեցիկ և անկրկնելի գոլերի հետ միխառնեք :Ok:

----------

Մարկիզ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մի քիչ էլ ես մրոտեմ:
> 
> Սկսեմ էս եռյակից:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Պատկերն ամբողջացնելու համար էս մեկն էլ դնենք կողքից, սազում են միմյանց
> 
> ...


Գրածներդ շատ ճիշտ էին, ինձ շատ ուրախացրեց , որ դու համաձայն էիր, որ թեկուղ չ կպչելուց վտանգավոր խաղը պատժվումա կարմիրով :Wink: 
Բայց վիդեոն նայելուց սիրտս փշաքաղվեց  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեկ մեկ էլ չի պատժվում ոչնչով:



Ինձ թվումա արժի ընդունել, որ կարմիրը ակնհայտ կոպիտ սխալ որոշում էր, որը փչացրեց խաղը ու կանխորոշեց խաղի ելքը:

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Վերջ փոքրատառով ռեալի հեքիաթներին, ուղղակի տհաճէ այս խայտառակ ակումբին անվանել«Արքայական»
Ինչպես գիտենք, Չլ-ի 1/2 առաջին կիսաեզրփակիչ Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Բարսելոնա  հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 0-2, հօգուտ Բարսայի: Ինչպես գիտենք, այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ հեռացվեցին Պեպեն և Ռեալ-ի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն: Պեպեն շատ կոպիտ վարվեց Դանի Ավլեսի հետ և հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: Այնուհետև Մոուրինյոն համաձայն չլինելով դրա հետ, վիճեց գլխավոր մրցավարի հետ և Ժոզեն ևս հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: 
Իսպանական և այլ երկրների մի շարք զլմ-ներ, Ռեալ Մադրիդի մի շարք ֆաներ և այլն. փորձում էին համոզել բոլորին, որ Պեպեն խաղացել է գնդակին և չի դիպչել Դանիի ոտքին: 

Մի շարք իսպանական զլմ-ներ վիդեո էին պատրաստել, որտեղ այնպես էր մոնտաժված վիդեոն, որ Պեպեն ընդհանրապես չէր դիպչում Դանիի ոտքին: ԵՎ այդ մոնտաժված կադրերը տարածվելով ամբողջ աշխարհով. բոլորը նամանավանդ Ռեալի տնօրինությունը փորձում էր համոզել բոլորին, որ դա ճիշտ այդպես է:

Սակայն իսպանական հանրահայտ թերթերը կրկին անգամ դիտել են այդ դրվագը և հասկացել, որ դա ուղակի մոնտաժված կադր է եղել, նրանք նույնիսկ նույն ոճով պատրաստել են 2 հատ  վիդեո, թե ինչպես է հարվածի պահին Պեպեի մի ոտքը կարճանում և չի դիպչում Ալվեսի ոտքին: 

Ինչևէ ամեն ինչ պարզված է, Ռեալը այլևս ոչ մի պատմություն չի կարող հորինել, քանի որ բացահայտվաց է նրանց խորամանկությունը:

Իդեպ, մենք ձեզ կներկայացնենք 2 հատ վիդեո, որտեղ մասնագետները ցույց են տալիս թե ինչպես պատրաստել այդ վիդեոները:




Ուղղակի տհաճ է, ամոթ ռեալին:
Հղում

----------

Մարկիզ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Վերջ փոքրատառով ռեալի հեքիաթներին, ուղղակի տհաճէ այս խայտառակ ակումբին անվանել«Արքայական»
> Ինչպես գիտենք, Չլ-ի 1/2 առաջին կիսաեզրփակիչ Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Բարսելոնա  հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 0-2, հօգուտ Բարսայի: Ինչպես գիտենք, այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ հեռացվեցին Պեպեն և Ռեալ-ի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն: Պեպեն շատ կոպիտ վարվեց Դանի Ավլեսի հետ և հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: Այնուհետև Մոուրինյոն համաձայն չլինելով դրա հետ, վիճեց գլխավոր մրցավարի հետ և Ժոզեն ևս հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: 
> Իսպանական և այլ երկրների մի շարք զլմ-ներ, Ռեալ Մադրիդի մի շարք ֆաներ և այլն. փորձում էին համոզել բոլորին, որ Պեպեն խաղացել է գնդակին և չի դիպչել Դանիի ոտքին: 
> 
> Մի շարք իսպանական զլմ-ներ վիդեո էին պատրաստել, որտեղ այնպես էր մոնտաժված վիդեոն, որ Պեպեն ընդհանրապես չէր դիպչում Դանիի ոտքին: ԵՎ այդ մոնտաժված կադրերը տարածվելով ամբողջ աշխարհով. բոլորը նամանավանդ Ռեալի տնօրինությունը փորձում էր համոզել բոլորին, որ դա ճիշտ այդպես է:
> 
> Սակայն իսպանական հանրահայտ թերթերը կրկին անգամ դիտել են այդ դրվագը և հասկացել, որ դա ուղակի մոնտաժված կադր է եղել, նրանք նույնիսկ նույն ոճով պատրաստել են 2 հատ  վիդեո, թե ինչպես է հարվածի պահին Պեպեի մի ոտքը կարճանում և չի դիպչում Ալվեսի ոտքին: 
> 
> Ինչևէ ամեն ինչ պարզված է, Ռեալը այլևս ոչ մի պատմություն չի կարող հորինել, քանի որ բացահայտվաց է նրանց խորամանկությունը:
> ...


Դե հիմա խոսացեք  :Yahoo:

----------

Մարկիզ (30.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մեկ մեկ էլ չի պատժվում ոչնչով:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվումա արժի ընդունել, որ կարմիրը ակնհայտ կոպիտ սխալ որոշում էր, որը փչացրեց խաղը ու կանխորոշեց խաղի ելքը:


1. Որ ստեղ կարմիր տար մեկը ես հաստատ չէի բողոքի: Ես համարում եմ որ բաց ոտքով գնալ մրցակցի վրա մեծագույն անասունություն ա: Մի քանի անգամ տենց հարվածներ ստացել եմ ֆուբոլ խաղալուց, ու բախտի բերմամբ լուրջ բան չի եղել:
2. Եթե Ալվեսը կապիկություն չաներ հնարավոր ա որ դեղին տար: 
3. Մի բան էլ ա ինձ հետաքրքրում, եթե ասենք էս դրվագը հակառակ լիներ ու ասենք Ալվեսը տենց գար Դի Մարիայի վրա ու կարմիր տային էլի կասեիք որ մրցավարը սխալ էր ու կարմիրը տեղին չէ՞ր:

Ու ընդհարապես գոնե էս խաղում մրցավարի վրա գցել պետք չի էլի, Ռեալը ոչ մի բան չէր անում խաղադաշտում բացի տուպոյ զաբրոսներից դեպի առաջ: Բերնաբեուում Ռեալը եթե տենց ա խաղում ամեն խաղում մի ձև պաշտպանություն ունեցող ու առանց Ինյեստայի բարսայի հետ, էլ ինչից եք բողոքում: Եթե մինչև կարմիր էլի մի բան ցույց տար կարայինք համարեինք որ փչացրեց խաղը, բայց ոչ մի բան չանող թիմի ինչը փչացնես: Հիմա յոթի տեղը վեց պաշտպան էլի նորմալ ա ինչ ա եղել որ: 
Բայց դե մեկ ա կապիկությունը չեմ ընդունում ով ուզում ա լինի:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.05.2011), Լեո (30.04.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մի խոսքով Բարսելոնային այս տարի պետք է ցցի վրա հանենք իրա *դերասան Ճ կլասսի ֆուտբոլիստներով*


Էս տողի մգացրած հատվածն իրականությունից այնքան է հեռու, որքան այն, որ Պեպեյի պապան Ռոբինզոն դե Գոլն է, մաման էլ ազգությամբ կիրգիզ Վռամշապուհ Բրեժնևան…  :Jpit: ))

Այս ամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ Ռեալի որոշ երկրպագուներ, միլիոններ արժեցող ֆուտբոլիստներից ու մարզչից կազմված սիրելի թիմի ցույց տված ամոթալի, տապոռ (վերջին խաղում այնպես էին խաղում, ինչպես Հայաստանի հավաքականը մի 15 տարի առաջ ուժեղ թիմերի հետ, օրինակ՝ Գերմանիայի հետ) ու անատամ խաղերի պատճառով, լիովին կորցրել են ֆուտբոլի, մասնավորապես Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի նկատմամբ առողջ ու օբյեկտիվ քննադատական մոտեցումը:  :Jpit: ))

Բա եթե Բարսայի խաղացողները (որոնցից 3-ն աշխարհում պաշտոնապես ճանաչվեցին լավագույնները 2010-ի դրությամբ) *«Ճ»* դասի են, էդ դեպքում, օրինակ, էն սև գյադեն՝ (Ռեալի) ( :LOL: ) Դիարան ի՞նչ դասի է: Կարծում եմ, տենց *տառ* չկա: :Jpit: )

----------

Altair (30.04.2011), Kuk (01.05.2011), Yellow Raven (01.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Լավ, էսքան վատ ֆուտբոլային խաղը, որ տեղի ունեցավ Ռեալի և Բարսելոնայի մասնակցությամբ, ունի նաև իր «երևի միակ» լավ կողմը

Այդ օրվա խաղի ողջ ընդացքում 90 րոպե Լիբիաում դադարել են կրակոցները, երկու կողմերը ֆուտբոլ եին նայում, կարծում եմ այս փաստը ուրախալի է գոնե միքիչ, 90 րոպե խաղաղություն :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), Lusinamara (30.04.2011), Yellow Raven (01.05.2011), Լեո (30.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ընդունենք, որ մրցավարությունը ահավոր վատն էր, Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները սիմուլյանտություն էին անում, իսկ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները արդարագույն խաղի կանոներով էին խաղում, *ԲԱՅՑ....*

Բայց կա մի տղա, ում անունն է *Լիոնել Մեսսի* և ով խաղում է *Բարսելանայում*: Հենց նա, ՉԼ կիսաեզրափակիչի շատ կարևոր խաղում մեն-մենակ շրջանցեց *Ռեալի* (որին շատերը խիստ սուբյեկտիվորեն համարում են Իսպանիայի ուժեղագույն ակումբը) միանգամից 6 ֆուտբոլիստների և գոլ խփեց: Այդ 6 ֆուտբոլիստների անուններն են՝ *Լասսանա Դիարա, Չաբի Ալոնսո, Սերխիո Ռամոս, Ռաուլ Ալբիոլ, Մարսելո և Իկեր Կասիլիաս* (թիմի 50%-ից ավելին):

Ի՞նչ է ստացվում: Ստացվում է, որ Բարսայի մեկ ֆուտբոլիստ կարող է Ռեալի կես թիմի դեմ դիմակայել: Սրան որևէ հակափաստարկ կա՞: Կարծում եմ՝ չկա:

Ու հենց սրա համար եմ ես սիրում ու երկրպագում *Բարսելոնային՝* աշխարհի ուժեղագույն ակումբներից մեկին կամ *Իսպանիայի ուժեղագույն ակումբին:*

----------

Altair (30.04.2011), Lusinamara (30.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ...90 րոպե խաղաղություն


Ինչը չկար խաղադաշտում  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011), Freeman (30.04.2011), Vaho (01.05.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Բարսելոնա :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

> 3. Մի բան էլ ա ինձ հետաքրքրում, եթե ասենք էս դրվագը հակառակ լիներ ու ասենք Ալվեսը տենց գար Դի Մարիայի վրա ու կարմիր տային էլի կասեիք որ մրցավարը սխալ էր ու կարմիրը տեղին չէ՞ր:


 Ավելին ասեմ, ես կափսոսայի, որ նման սխալը փչացրեց խաղը ու նվազացրեց հաղթանակի արժեքը:

*Լեո* , ես ոչ Բարսայի խաղի, ոչ էլ Մեսսիի տաղանդի հետ կապված գրառում չեմ արել: *ԲԱՅՑ նույն այդ Բարսան ու Մեսսին վերջին 3 խաղերի ընթացքում չէր կարողանում իրենց բնորոշ խաղը խաղալ*, ինչը Ռեալի մարտավարության արդյունք էր: Այլ հարցա, թե որքանովա այդ մարտավարությունը մեզ՝ Ռեալի երկրպագուներիս դուր գալիս: Բայց խաղալ բաց հարձակվողան ֆուտբոլ դեռևս մի քանի ամիս կառուցվող թմով վերջին մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում կառուցված թմի դեմ շատ ռիսկային կլիներ: Գավաթային հանդիպումը ցույց տվեց, որ կարելիա ամուր ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ցույց տալով նաև գեղեցիկ խաղ (առնվազն հավասար խաղ հարձակման առումով):

Ամեն դեպքում Պեպեյի հեռացումը քանդեց մարտավարությունը ու Մեսսին ստացավ իր ազատությունը, ինչի հետևանքը բոլորս էլ տեսանք: Իսկ ոչ ֆուտբոլային պահվածքը, լինի դա Ռոնալդուի կատարմամբ, թե Բարսելոնայի խաղացողների իմ մոտ սրտխառնոցա առաջացնում: Իսկ *նման քանակությամբ կապիկություն ես իմ տեսած կլասիկոների ընթացքում չէի տեսել, ինչը պետքա որ տհաճ լինի իրենց թմի գեղեցիկ խաղով հիացող երկրպագուների համար ևս:*

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011), Vaho (01.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (01.05.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

> Չգիտեմ էղել ա, թե չէ... բայց սրանք ֆուտբոլիստ չեն


Անհիմ մեղադրանք, իսկ ինչ կասեք այս վիդեոին՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------

Altair (30.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մեկ մեկ էլ չի պատժվում ոչնչով:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվումա արժի ընդունել, որ կարմիրը ակնհայտ կոպիտ սխալ որոշում էր, որը փչացրեց խաղը ու կանխորոշեց խաղի ելքը:


Իսկ սրա՞ կապիկությանը ինչ կասեք`

----------

Lusinamara (30.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջ փոքրատառով ռեալի հեքիաթներին, ուղղակի տհաճէ այս խայտառակ ակումբին անվանել«Արքայական»
> Ինչպես գիտենք, Չլ-ի 1/2 առաջին կիսաեզրփակիչ Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Բարսելոնա  հանդիպումը ավարտվեց 0-2, հօգուտ Բարսայի: Ինչպես գիտենք, այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ հեռացվեցին Պեպեն և Ռեալ-ի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն: Պեպեն շատ կոպիտ վարվեց Դանի Ավլեսի հետ և հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: Այնուհետև Մոուրինյոն համաձայն չլինելով դրա հետ, վիճեց գլխավոր մրցավարի հետ և Ժոզեն ևս հեռացվեց խաղադաշտից: 
> Իսպանական և այլ երկրների մի շարք զլմ-ներ, Ռեալ Մադրիդի մի շարք ֆաներ և այլն. փորձում էին համոզել բոլորին, որ Պեպեն խաղացել է գնդակին և չի դիպչել Դանիի ոտքին: 
> 
> Մի շարք իսպանական զլմ-ներ վիդեո էին պատրաստել, որտեղ այնպես էր մոնտաժված վիդեոն, որ Պեպեն ընդհանրապես չէր դիպչում Դանիի ոտքին: ԵՎ այդ մոնտաժված կադրերը տարածվելով ամբողջ աշխարհով. բոլորը նամանավանդ Ռեալի տնօրինությունը փորձում էր համոզել բոլորին, որ դա ճիշտ այդպես է:
> 
> Սակայն իսպանական հանրահայտ թերթերը կրկին անգամ դիտել են այդ դրվագը և հասկացել, որ դա ուղակի մոնտաժված կադր է եղել, նրանք նույնիսկ նույն ոճով պատրաստել են 2 հատ  վիդեո, թե ինչպես է հարվածի պահին Պեպեի մի ոտքը կարճանում և չի դիպչում Ալվեսի ոտքին: 
> 
> Ինչևէ ամեն ինչ պարզված է, Ռեալը այլևս ոչ մի պատմություն չի կարող հորինել, քանի որ բացահայտվաց է նրանց խորամանկությունը:
> ...





> Դե հիմա խոսացեք


Խոսում եմ, Մեսսի ջան  :Jpit: :
Եթե հնարավոր է ոտքը կարճացնել, ուրեմն հնարավոր է նաև երկարացնել ու այնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ ոտքը դիպել է:
Ես չեմ քննարկում` կարմիրի արժանի էր, թե ոչ. փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ խաղի ելքը որոշվեց այդ հեռացմամբ, որովհետև մինչ այդ պահը Ռեալը արդեն նեղն էր գցել Բարսելոնային. ու խնդրում եմ չհամոզեք հակառակում  :Smile: : Այսպիսի կարևորության խաղերում, երբ հատկապես մրցակիցները երդվյալ թշնամիներ են, պետք չի հավասարությունը խախտել: Միշտ էլ կարմիր քարտից հետո տհաճությամբ է նայվում խաղը, որովհետև եթե անգամ հաղթող թիմի համար ես ցավում, մոտդ անհավասարության զգացում կա, հաղթանակն էլ այն արժեքը չի ունենում, որը կունենար, եթե լրիվ կազմերով մրցեին թիմերը:

Ես միայն մի բան չեմ հասկանում. տեսանյութերը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն չի՞ դիտել, դեռ ոչ մի որոշում չի՞ կայացրել:

----------

Freeman (01.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

:Jpit:

----------

Altair (01.05.2011), Yellow Raven (01.05.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (01.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (01.05.2011), Արամ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Խոսում եմ, Մեսսի ջան :
> Եթե հնարավոր է ոտքը կարճացնել, ուրեմն հնարավոր է նաև երկարացնել ու այնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ ոտքը դիպել է:
> Ես չեմ քննարկում` կարմիրի արժանի էր, թե ոչ. փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ խաղի ելքը որոշվեց այդ հեռացմամբ, որովհետև մինչ այդ պահը Ռեալը արդեն նեղն էր գցել Բարսելոնային. ու խնդրում եմ չհամոզեք հակառակում : Այսպիսի կարևորության խաղերում, երբ հատկապես մրցակիցները երդվյալ թշնամիներ են, պետք չի հավասարությունը խախտել: Միշտ էլ կարմիր քարտից հետո տհաճությամբ է նայվում խաղը, որովհետև եթե անգամ հաղթող թիմի համար ես ցավում, մոտդ անհավասարության զգացում կա, հաղթանակն էլ այն արժեքը չի ունենում, որը կունենար, եթե լրիվ կազմերով մրցեին թիմերը:
> 
> Ես միայն մի բան չեմ հասկանում. տեսանյութերը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն չի՞ դիտել, դեռ ոչ մի որոշում չի՞ կայացրել:


Եթե ֆուտբոլ ստեղծողները ու կազմակերպիչները քո նման մտածէին Աստղ ջան, ապա ֆուտբոլի մեջ կարմիր քարտ չէր լինի և դա կվերածվեր «Ամերիկյան ֆուտբոլ»-ի: Ավելացնեմ, որայդպես շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, եթե միքանի շաբատ գիմնաստիկայով չէս զբաղվել:
Իսկ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին կարողա դա չի հետաքրքրում, քանիոր մոնտժը դատի բան չէ :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> Եթե ֆուտբոլ ստեղծողները ու կազմակերպիչները քո նման մտածէին Աստղ ջան, ապա ֆուտբոլի մեջ կարմիր քարտ չէր լինի և դա կվերածվեր «Ամերիկյան ֆուտբոլ»-ի: Ավելացնեմ, որայդպես շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, եթե միքանի շաբատ գիմնաստիկայով չէս զբաղվել:
> Իսկ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին կարողա դա չի հետաքրքրում, քանիոր մոնտժը դատի բան չէ


Վիդյոն արդեն «YOUTUBE»-ի առաջին էջում է  :Yahoo:

----------

Lusinamara (01.05.2011)

----------


## Starkiller

> 




google.com-ը մի քիչ ուրիշ կարծիքի ունի  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.05.2011)

----------


## Starkiller

> Եթե ֆուտբոլ ստեղծողները ու կազմակերպիչները քո նման մտածէին Աստղ ջան, ապա ֆուտբոլի մեջ կարմիր քարտ չէր լինի և դա կվերածվեր «Ամերիկյան ֆուտբոլ»-ի: Ավելացնեմ, որայդպես շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, եթե միքանի շաբատ գիմնաստիկայով չէս զբաղվել:
> Իսկ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին կարողա դա չի հետաքրքրում, քանիոր մոնտժը դատի բան չէ


Շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, բայց լռիվ հերիք էր այն իմպուլսը, որի հաղորդվեց Ալվեսին գնդակի միջոցով: 

Էս էլ ինչ-որ Ֆրանսիական ալիքով ա.



> 





> Եթե ֆուտբոլ ստեղծողները ու կազմակերպիչները քո նման մտածէին Աստղ ջան, ապա ֆուտբոլի մեջ կարմիր քարտ չէր լինի և դա կվերածվեր «Ամերիկյան ֆուտբոլ»-ի: Ավելացնեմ, որայդպես շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, եթե միքանի շաբատ գիմնաստիկայով չէս զբաղվել:
> Իսկ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին կարողա դա չի հետաքրքրում, քանիոր մոնտժը դատի բան չէ


Եվ Րիո Ֆեռդինանդի 2 տվիտտը.
1. http://www.tweetply.com/topic/63323383009517568
2. http://www.tweetply.com/topic/63336944498769921

----------


## zanazan

> Միշտ էլ կարմիր քարտից հետո տհաճությամբ է նայվում խաղը, որովհետև եթե անգամ հաղթող թիմի համար ես ցավում, մոտդ անհավասարության զգացում կա, հաղթանակն էլ այն արժեքը չի ունենում, որը կունենար, եթե լրիվ կազմերով մրցեին թիմերը:


 Լինելով Բարսա-ի երկրպագու, միանգամայն համազձայն եմ...
Իսկ ընհանրապես կարծում եմ անիմաստ վեճեր են այս բաժնում, համենայն դեպս երկար բարակ կռիվներից հետո ամենքը նորից մնում է իր կարծիքին. Ու  ասենք որ Ալվեշը աղվեսություն արեց ես ընդունում եմ ,  մյուս կողմից ել ասում եմ լավ արեց..., քանի  որ նույնը կաներ Ռեալ-ի խաղացողը ...
Եկեք բոլորս ընդունենք որ սա նւյնպես պայքարի մաս է - այնպես խախտել կանոններրը որ մրցավարը չնկատի, կամ այնպիսի դեմքով ու գոռուն գոչյունով տապալվել գետնին որ մրցավարը հակառակորդին քառտ ցույց տա...Սա գեղեցիկ չե, բայց արդեն շատ վաղուց պայքարի ձև, որն օգտագօրծում են *բոլոր*  ակումբները, բացառություններ են միայն անհատները...

----------

Altair (02.05.2011), Lusinamara (02.05.2011), Vaho (02.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Շրջապտույտ կատարելը հեշտ չի, բայց լռիվ հերիք էր այն իմպուլսը, որի հաղորդվեց Ալվեսին գնդակի միջոցով:


Արդեն Դանի Ալվեսի հարցը լուծվածա  :Tongue:  մեղավորներին էլ արդեն գիտենք:

----------


## REAL_ist

:LOL:  ովա լուծել? Յութուբում գրանցված Բարսայի մի երկրպագու, որի անօրակ վիդեոյի մասին մենակ շարքային երկրպագուներն են խոսում? 

Աշխարհի բոլոր հանրահայտ պարբերականները արդեն իսկ հաստատել են Ալվեսի խեղկատակությունը, ոչ մի լուրջ  մասնագետ դա կասկածի տակ չի դնում, բացի յութուբի սիրահար ու ոչ այդքան տաղանդավոր խեղկատակության շարունակության հեղինակից, որի մասին խոսում են մենակ Բարսայի երկրպագուները:

Ինչ-որ մեկին իսկականից թվումա, որ Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքը, Եվրոպական երկների սպորատյին առաջատար թերթերը բանուգործ չունեն պետքա սարքած վիդեոյով ինչ որ բաներ ապացուցեն? Իսկական մասնագետներին շատ ջանքեր պետք չէր լինի վիդեոյի մանտաժը հայտնաբերելու ու հաստատ դրա մասին համաշխարհային մամուլը մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուժեղ կաղաղակեր:


Խորհուրդ կտամ թարգել էս թեման ու սպասել վաղվա խաղին ու հուսալ, որ կապիկությունը չի շարունակվի ու տղավարի խաղ կխաղան :Wink:

----------

Altair (03.05.2011), Life (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (03.05.2011), Sinigami (02.05.2011), Starkiller (03.05.2011), Ungrateful (02.05.2011), Vaho (03.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (02.05.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ հանդիպման մրցավարի գործողություններին կհետեւի Կոլինան


 Մայիս 03, 2011 | 17:13 
Նախկին ֆուտբոլային մրցավար, իտալացի Պյերլուիջի Կոլինան, որն այժմ ՈւԵՖԱ-ի մրցավարական կոմիտեի անդամ է, նշանակում է ստացել այսօր, մայիսի 3-ին կայանալիք Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ հանդիպմանը: Կոլինան կհետեւի հանդիպման գլխավոր մրցավար, բելգիացի Ֆրանկ Դե Բլեկերեի գործողություններին:

Թիմերի առաջին խաղում 2:0 հաշվով հաղթել է Բարսելոնան: Երկու գնդակներն էլ Մեսին խփեց միայն Պեպեի հեռացումից հետո: Ռեալը բողոք ներկայացրեց հանդիպման գլխավոր մրցավար, գերմանացի Վոլֆգանգ Շտարկի դեմ: 

2002 թվականին կայացած Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա պատասխան հանդիպման մրցավարը եղել է հենց Կոլինան: Խաղն ավարտվեց 1:1 հաշվով: Առաջին խաղում 2:0 հաշվով տարած հաղթանակի շնորհիվ 2002-ին եզրափակիչ դուրս եկավ Ռեալը:

news.am

----------

Lusinamara (03.05.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Այսօր էլ է Ռեալը խայտառակվելու :LOL:

----------

Altair (03.05.2011), Lusinamara (03.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպման Հայտացուցակը

Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան այս խաղի համար հայտավորել է 20 խաղացողների:
Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն այս խաղի համար հայտավորել է 19 խաղացողների:



Բարսելոնայի կազմը:

Դարպասապահներ: Վալդես, Օլյեր:  
Պաշտպաններ:Աբիդալ, Պույոլ, Ալվես, Պիկե, Մասկերանո, Բարտրա  և Ֆոնտաս:   
Կիսապաշտպաններ: Բուսկետս, Ս. Ռոբերտո, Տիագո, Ինյեստա, Չավի և Կեյտա:   
Հարձակվողներ: Պեդրո, Մեսսի, Վիլյա, Աֆելլայ և Ժեֆֆրեն: 

Ռեալի կազմը:

Դարպասապահներ: Կասիլյաս, Դուդեկ, Ադան(Անհասկանալի բան, ինչի՞ համար է 3 դարպասապահ :Think: )
Պաշտպաններ: Կառվալյու, Մարսելո, Արբելոա, Ալբիոլ, Նաչո, Գարայ
Կիսապաշտպաններ: Գրաներո, Կակա, Օզիլ, Դի Մարիա, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Լաս
Հարձակվողներ: Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին, Բենզեմա, Ադեբայոր:

----------

Ambrosine (03.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

ՈՒեֆան վիճարկել է ֆուտբոլի պատմւթյան մեջ 600 լավագույն թիմերը, ունենք մեկ հայկական ակումբ,Փ յունիկ 363–րդ տեղը, Դոնեցկի Շախտյորը 20–րդ տեղն է, իսկ առաջին եռյակը հետեվյալն է..

1.Բարսելոնա
2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ
3.Պորտու

----------

Altair (03.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ՈՒեֆան վիճարկել է ֆուտբոլի պատմւթյան մեջ 600 լավագույն թիմերը, ունենք մեկ հայկական ակումբ,Փ յունիկ 363–րդ տեղը, Դոնեցկի Շախտյորը 20–րդ տեղն է, իսկ առաջին եռյակը հետեվյալն է..
> 
> 1.Բարսելոնա
> 2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ
> 3.Պորտու


Բա միավոր բան ման չկա՞

----------


## Lusinamara

Մենք եզրափակչում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեենք :Yahoo:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Ես մի հատ հարց ունեմ բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին,դուք իրոք համարում եք որ ետ թիմը լավա խաղում ու արժանիյա ետ խաղով ու ետ խաղացողներով դուրս գալ ֆինալ?

----------


## Kita

> Ես մի հատ հարց ունեմ բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին,դուք իրոք համարում եք որ ետ թիմը լավա խաղում ու արժանիյա ետ խաղով ու ետ խաղացողներով դուրս գալ ֆինալ?


Դե թող իրանից լավ խաղացողները կրեին ու անցնեին ֆինալ :Smile: 
Ես էլ կասեի ապրեն :Smile:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Դե թող իրանից լավ խաղացողները կրեին ու անցնեին ֆինալ
> Ես էլ կասեի ապրեն


դե եթե ամեն կպնուլուց հետո բարսելոնի խաղացողները չնկնեին,միգուցե և անցնեին :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Ես մի հատ հարց ունեմ բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին,դուք իրոք համարում եք որ ետ թիմը լավա խաղում ու արժանիյա ետ խաղով ու ետ խաղացողներով դուրս գալ ֆինալ?


Մեսսին հերիք ա: Ռեալից էլ դարպասապահին վերցնես մենակ:

----------


## Altair

Ինչ ուզում եք խոսացեք, մենք հպարտ ենք, որ Ռեալի դաշտում փայլուն խաղ ենք ցուցադրել: Իսկ այս խաղում ունեինք առավելություն:

----------


## Altair

> դե եթե ամեն կպնուլուց հետո բարսելոնի խաղացողները չնկնեին,միգուցե և անցնեին


Ետ չեք մտածում թե քանի դեղին ձեզ ցույց չտվի՞ն:

----------


## Sinigami

> Ետ չեք մտածում թե քանի դեղին ձեզ ցույց չտվի՞ն:


Ես ել եմ ետ նույն բանը ասում էլի

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> դե եթե ամեն կպնուլուց հետո բարսելոնի խաղացողները չնկնեին,միգուցե և անցնեին


Նախ *Բ*արսելոնը մեծատառով գրի՛: :Angry2:  Եվ երկրորդ՝ անարժանները երբեք եզրափակիչում չեն հայտնվում:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Նախ *Բ*արսելոնը մեծատառով գրի՛: Եվ երկրորդ՝ անարժանները երբեք եզրափակիչում չեն հայտնվում:


կյանքում չեմ գրի մեծատառով,իսկ անարժանների պահով,բացառություններ միիիիիիիիիիիիշտ էլ լինում են,նամանավանդ երբ ետ բացառություններին օգնում են :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> կյանքում չեմ գրի մեծատառով,իսկ անարժանների պահով,բացառություններ միիիիիիիիիիիիշտ էլ լինում են,նամանավանդ երբ ետ բացառություններին օգնում են


Հիմա քեզ ո՞վա օգնում, Ռեալնա :Cool:  դուրսա մնացել:  :LOL: 
Հարգանքո՛վ խոսիր, տարրական կուլտուրա պահպանել պետք է:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Հիմա քեզ ո՞վա օգնում, Ռեալնա դուրսա մնացել: 
> Հարգանքո՛վ խոսիր, տարրական կուլտուրա պահպանել պետք է:


չէ,ես իմ մասին չէի խոսում որ ասում էի օգնում են,հարգանքով խոսալու համար էլ հարգելա պետք :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավորում եմ  Բարսելոնային Աբիդալի վերադարձի կապակցությամբ :
Բարի վերադարձ մեծ  ֆուտբոլ, Ֆրանսիան քո կարիքը ունի..
երկար  տարիների կյանք քեզ ու առողջություն :Wink:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011), Ambrosine (04.05.2011), Inna (04.05.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), Lusinamara (04.05.2011), REAL_ist (04.05.2011), Starkiller (04.05.2011), Yellow Raven (04.05.2011), zanazan (04.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.05.2011), Լեո (04.05.2011), Մանուլ (05.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (04.05.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ ասեմ, շնորհավոր: Ամեն դեպքւմ ես մրցակցի մասին ավելի լավ կարծիքի էի: Տղավարի խաղալը կանանց թմից պահանջելը անիմաստա:





> ՈՒեֆան վիճարկել է ֆուտբոլի պատմւթյան մեջ 600 լավագույն թիմերը, ունենք մեկ հայկական ակումբ,Փ յունիկ 363–րդ տեղը, Դոնեցկի Շախտյորը 20–րդ տեղն է, իսկ առաջին եռյակը հետեվյալն է..
> 
> 1.Բարսելոնա
> 2.Ռեալ Մադրիդ
> 3.Պորտու


 Կխնդրեմ նման ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել: Նախ դա ՈւԵՖԱ-ն չի, IFFHS-նա, որը ախմախ ռեյտինգներ հրապարակելու մասնագետա: Բացի դա ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ չի, այլ ներկա պահի դրությամբ: ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն պաշտոնապես դարի ռեյտինգ մեկ անգամա հրապարակել ու դարի լավագույն թիմը հայտնիա բոլորին:

----------

Vaho (04.05.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախ *Բ*արսելոնը մեծատառով գրի՛: Եվ երկրորդ՝ անարժանները երբեք եզրափակիչում չեն հայտնվում:


անարժանները շատ հաճախ են հայնտվում, հենց մեկը 2009ին Բարսան լրիվ անարժան անցավ Չելսիին, ընդամենը երկու տարի ա անցել, տենց արագ մի՛ մոռացեք: Իսկ այս անգամ կարծում եմ Բարսան արժանի էր եզրափակիչին:

----------

Lusinamara (04.05.2011), Ungrateful (04.05.2011), Արծիվ (04.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> անարժանները շատ հաճախ են հայնտվում, հենց մեկը 2009ին Բարսան լրիվ անարժան անցավ Չելսիին, ընդամենը երկու տարի ա անցել, տենց արագ մի՛ մոռացեք: Իսկ այս անգամ կարծում եմ Բարսան արժանի էր եզրափակիչին:


Բարսան միշտ էլ արժանի է եղել իր նվաճած տիտղոսներին: Իզուր չի, որ այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհում բոլորի շուրթերին Բարսա անունն է:  :Love: 
Հա, չէ չէ ո՞նց կարանք էսքան շուտ մոռանանք  :LOL:  ընդամենը 2 տարի:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լավ էր, այսօր Բարսան բարձրացրեց մեր տրամադրություննրը: Սպասենք, տեսնենք մսաղացի հաջորդ զոհը ո՞վ կլինի, Մանչեսթեր, թե՞ Շալկե:  :Jpit: 

Հա, էս էլ դնեմ:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011), Inna (04.05.2011), Lusinamara (04.05.2011), Լեո (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Կասիլյաս. Երկրպագուները կարող են մեզանով հպարտանալ*

Կասիլյան, դու աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահն ես: Մենք քեզ սիրում ենք  :Love:  :Good: 

«Ռեալի» դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլյասը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի` «Բարսելոնայի» հետ պատասխան հանդիպումից հետո (1:1) նշել է, որ «Արքայական ակումբը» պատվով է ավարտում  իր ելույթները Չեմպիոնների լիգայում։
«Մենք խաղում էինք մեր ֆուտբոլը, և մեր երկրպագուները կարող են մեզանով հպարտանալ։ Մենք հիշելու շատ բաներ ունենք այս հանդիպումից։ Առաջին մրցավեճի գոլազուրկ ոչ ոքին և այս հանդիպման 1։1-ը մեզ դուրս կբերեին եզրափակիչ», - Կասիլյասի խոսքերն է մեջբերում soccer.ru-ն՝ հղում կատարելով goal.com-ին։
«Իգուաինի չհաշված գոլը՞։ Դա հերթական որոշումն էր մեր թիմի դեմ, ինչպես միշտ։ Մենք չենք պատրաստվում բողոքել, այլապես նրանք դա նորից մեր դեմ կօգտագործեն», - ասել է Կասիլյասը։
Արմսպորտ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռոնալդու. Հաջորդ տարի գավաթը կարող են միանգամից տալ Բարսելոնային*



Չեմպիոնների լիգայի` “Բարսելոնայի” հետ կայացած խաղից հետո Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուի տրամադրությունն  այնքան էլ բարձր չի եղել, հաղորդում է Marca-ն: 


Մրցավեճն ավարտվել է 1:1 հաշվով, սակայն պորտուգալացին կարծում է, որ կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումներում իր թիմը մրցավարների սխալ որոշումների զոհ է դարձել: 


“Մենք ժամանել էինք այս հանդիպմանը, քանի որ հարգանքով ենք վերաբերվում  “Բարսելոնային”: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում գավաթը միանգամից կարող են տալ կապտանռնագույններին: Շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե մենք չգայինք այս հանդիպմանը: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Իգուաինի մաքուր գոլին, ապա ես գիտեի, որ նման բան կարելի է սպասել մրցավարից: Նշեմ նաև, որ Անգլիայում Մասկերանոն երբեք այդպես չէր ընկնում, իսկ այստեղ այնպես է դա անում, կարծես նրան սպանել են”, - հայտարարել է Ռոնալդուն: 

*Հղում:*

Տղեքը երևումա շատ են վազել: Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում էլ չեմ ուզում նորից ենթարկվեն Բարսելոնայի հալածանքներին:  :Smile:  :Cool: )

Հա, նորմալա, որ հիմա բոլոր Մադրիդյան թիմի երկրպագուները, ֆւոտբոլիսները խոսում մրցավարական սխալի մասին, է ուրիշ ի՞նչ ասեին... հո չէին ասելու, որ Բարսան ուժեղ էր հաղթեց:  :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Իգուաինի մաքուր գոլին, ապա ես գիտեի, որ նման բան կարելի է սպասել մրցավարից: Նշեմ նաև, որ Անգլիայում Մասկերանոն երբեք այդպես չէր ընկնում, իսկ այստեղ այնպես է դա անում, կարծես նրան սպանել են”, - հայտարարել է Ռոնալդուն


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Ռոնալդո, իսկ Բարսելոնայի հախից ձեր փոխարեն Մանչեսթրը կգա հեչ չմտածես  :Jpit:

----------

Vaho (04.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

Կասիլյասը լավ տղայա, հարգում եմ, բայց քանի են ղզիկն ու օղլուն ետ ակումբում են, Մուրին ել ինքնասիրահարված հայլիներն ա համբուրում նորմալ թիմ ստեղծելու փոխարեն, ետ ակումբից զզվելեւ եմ.

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (05.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Մենք ոչ մի բան ել չունենք մտածելու, թող Բարսելոնը մտածի ու մտածի այն մասին որ կես դարվա մեջ եվրոգավաթային խաղերի ժամանակ առաջին անգամ է հաղթում Ռեալ Մեծն Ակումբին, էն ել 12 հոգով «12-րդը մրցավարնա», այո այո մրցավարնա, եթե բացի Բարսելոնի ուժեղ բալեյշիկ լինելուց  նաև գեղեցիկ, առանց տհաճ դերասանական տեսարանների ֆուտբոլ սպորտաձև սիրող մարդիկ եք, ուրեմն կնդունեք ասածս, եթե այս անգամն ել Բարսը հաղթի գավաթը «ինչը սրտանց չեմ ուզում» ուրեմն վերջին երկու գավաթները նրան մատուցել են մրցավարները սկուտեղի վրա…
Բոլորս ել գիտենք որ Բարսելոնի հիմիկվա խաղը շատ լավն է, բայց էտքան լավ խաղ ցուցադրող թիմը իր եզրափակիչ անցնելու խնդիրը լուծում է միյայն մրցավարների օգնության շնորհիվ, ու թող հույս չունենան Մանչեստրի երկրպագուները, որ խաղալու են 11 հոգու դեմ, չե, ոնց որ Չելսիի հետ եղավ նույննել լինելու է Մանչեստրի հետ, ես վստահ եմ ասում, սպասեք ու կտենաք:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մենք ոչ մի բան ել չունենք մտածելու, թող Բարսելոնը մտածի ու մտածի այն մասին որ կես դարվա մեջ եվրոգավաթային խաղերի ժամանակ առաջին անգամ է հաղթում Ռեալ Մեծն Ակումբին, էն ել 12 հոգով «12-րդը մրցավարնա», այո այո մրցավարնա, եթե բացի Բարսելոնի ուժեղ բալեյշիկ լինելուց  նաև գեղեցիկ, առանց տհաճ դերասանական տեսարանների ֆուտբոլ սպորտաձև սիրող մարդիկ եք, ուրեմն կնդունեք ասածս, եթե այս անգամն ել Բարսը հաղթի գավաթը «ինչը սրտանց չեմ ուզում» ուրեմն վերջին երկու գավաթները նրան մատուցել են մրցավարները սկուտեղի վրա…
> Բոլորս ել գիտենք որ Բարսելոնի հիմիկվա խաղը շատ լավն է, բայց էտքան լավ խաղ ցուցադրող թիմը իր եզրափակիչ անցնելու խնդիրը լուծում է միյայն մրցավարների օգնության շնորհիվ, ու թող հույս չունենան Մանչեստրի երկրպագուները, որ խաղալու են 11 հոգու դեմ, չե, ոնց որ Չելսիի հետ եղավ նույննել լինելու է Մանչեստրի հետ, ես վստահ եմ ասում, սպասեք ու կտենաք:


Լավ էլի, նենց էս ասում, ոնց որ ռեալը աբողջ խաղի ընթացքում աչքի ընկավ լավ խաղով, գնդակը մի 70 տկոսով մոտը պահեց, ստղծեց տասնյակ գոլային պահեր, ու դրան գումարած չափազանց նուրբ էր խաղում: Հա մոռացար ասել, որ Ռոնալդոն Մեսիի շորից չի քաշել ընդհանրապես:
Ու մի մոռացեք նաև, դաշտը ամբողջովին ջուր էր, ու նույնիսկ թեթև հրելուց կամ կպնելուց հնարավոր էր, որ ֆուտբոլիստները ընկնեին:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Լավ էլի, նենց էս ասում, ոնց որ ռեալը աբողջ խաղի ընթացքում աչքի ընկավ լավ խաղով, գնդակը մի 70 տկոսով մոտը պահեց, ստղծեց տասնյակ գոլային պահեր, ու դրան գումարած չափազանց նուրբ էր խաղում: Հա մոռացար ասել, որ Ռոնալդոն Մեսիի շորից չի քաշել ընդհանրապես:
> Ու մի մոռացեք նաև, դաշտը ամբողջովին ջուր էր, ու նույնիսկ թեթև հրելուց կամ կպնելուց հնարավոր էր, որ ֆուտբոլիստները ընկնեին:


 Տարբեր  հարթություններից եք խոսում: Ռեալի փառահեղ խաղի մասին ոչ ոք խոսք չի ասել: Խոսքը Բարսայի կանացի ֆուտբոլի մասինա, որը ինձ մոտ զզվանքա առաջացնում + թմի երկրպագու մրցավարները:

----------

Vaho (05.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Տարբեր  հարթություններից եք խոսում: Ռեալի փառահեղ խաղի մասին ոչ ոք խոսք չի ասել: Խոսքը Բարսայի կանացի ֆուտբոլի մասինա, որը ինձ մոտ զզվանքա առաջացնում + թմի երկրպագու մրցավարները:


Միջազգային իրավաբան-ջան, քանի՞ անգամ Լասսանա Դիարան Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստներին գցեց, Ռոնալդուն ինչպես միշտ հավայի բերանը ձիու նման բացում էր մինչև ականջները ու լացելով ընկնում, Պեդռոի վտանգավոր պադկատը դեղինով պատժեցին, իսկ Ալոնսոի քաշելը ու շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ վտանգավոր պադկատը անտեսեցին: Մեսսիին րոպեն մեկ հրում էին, որոնց պատճառով կորցնում էր հավասարակշռությունը ու ընկնում: Կին անվանումնել կախի Ռեալի նշանի ականջից, այլ ոչ թե Բարսելոնից  :Tongue:

----------

***Mademoiselle Divo*** (05.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Տարբեր  հարթություններից եք խոսում: Ռեալի փառահեղ խաղի մասին ոչ ոք խոսք չի ասել: Խոսքը Բարսայի կանացի ֆուտբոլի մասինա, որը ինձ մոտ զզվանքա առաջացնում + թմի երկրպագու մրցավարները:


Բա էլ ի՞նչ եք քննադատում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆուտբոլը տղեքի խաղա ու պայքարը միշտ էլ պետքա լինի, ինչի չի կարելի ասել դերասանության մասին, այ հենց նման անարժան վարքագիծն էլ քննադատում ենք:  :Wink:  Մանրուքների մեջ խորանալը անիմաստա, խաղերը բոլորս էլ տեսանք, կրկնապակտերներն էլ:

----------

Vaho (05.05.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Իմիջայլոց, Բարսայի ֆաները պետք է որ ճանաչեն Jimmy Jumpին. վերջին կլասիկոյում նույնպես նրան տեսանք:

----------


## Vaho

> Լավ էլի, նենց էս ասում, ոնց որ ռեալը աբողջ խաղի ընթացքում աչքի ընկավ լավ խաղով, գնդակը մի 70 տկոսով մոտը պահեց, ստղծեց տասնյակ գոլային պահեր, ու դրան գումարած չափազանց նուրբ էր խաղում: Հա մոռացար ասել, որ Ռոնալդոն Մեսիի շորից չի քաշել ընդհանրապես:
> Ու մի մոռացեք նաև, դաշտը ամբողջովին ջուր էր, ու նույնիսկ թեթև հրելուց կամ կպնելուց հնարավոր էր, որ ֆուտբոլիստները ընկնեին:


Դու իմ ասածի մեջ որտեղ՞ տեսար, որ ես Ռեալի լավ խաղի մասին էի ասում :Think: , և մանր մունր բաների մասին էլ չեմ ասում, թե ով ում շորից քաշեց, ով ումը հրեց, էդ սաղ մի կողմ.
Այո Ռեալը ռեալ խաղ չեր խաղում ավելին ասեմ գնդակին քիչ էր տիրում, շատ էր կորցնում, բազմաթիվ պահեր չեր օգտագործում և այլն, շատ բաներ կարամ ասեմ Ռեալի վատ խաղի մասին, բայց էդքանից հետո եթե մրցավարները ճիշտ դատեին խաղը, կարծում եմ այսօր Ռեալը կլիներ եզրափակիչում:

Կարար լիներ սենց- 1. Պապեին չեին հեռացնում մի գուցե խաղը ավարտվում էր 0:0 հաշվով «ինչը շատ հնարավոր էր» և Բարսելոնում ել 1:1 հաշվի ժամանակ Ռեալը դուրս էր գալիս եզրափակիչ:
2. Իգուաինի 100% գոլը, դուք որտեղ տեսաք՞ խաղտում, Ռոնալդուին գցեցին ենել ընկնելուց կպավ Մասկերանոին ենել ընկավ, եթե գոլը չհաշվեցին ուրեմն պետք էր տուգանային նշանակվեր Ռեալի օգտին, 1:0-ի դեպքում Ռեալի օգտին ես վստահ եմ որ խաղը այլ ընթացք կունենար, Բարսելոնը կանցներ գրոհների, ու Ռեալի համար լավ շանս կլինէր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպել «ինչ Ռեալը շատ գերազանց է անում»:

Հիմա ձեր «տաղանդավոր» Բարսելոնին, իր ուժեղ խաղով, և Մեր Ռեալին իր վատ խաղով, ինչը օգնեց և չօգնեց.... :Angry2:  դատեք ինքներտ

----------

REAL_ist (05.05.2011), Sinigami (05.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Դու իմ ասածի մեջ որտեղ՞ տեսար, որ ես Ռեալի լավ խաղի մասին էի ասում, և մանր մունր բաների մասին էլ չեմ ասում, թե ով ում շորից քաշեց, ով ումը հրեց, էդ սաղ մի կողմ.
> Այո Ռեալը ռեալ խաղ չեր խաղում ավելին ասեմ գնդակին քիչ էր տիրում, շատ էր կորցնում, բազմաթիվ պահեր չեր օգտագործում և այլն, շատ բաներ կարամ ասեմ Ռեալի վատ խաղի մասին, բայց էդքանից հետո եթե մրցավարները ճիշտ դատեին խաղը, կարծում եմ այսօր Ռեալը կլիներ եզրափակիչում:
> 
> Կարար լիներ սենց- 1. Պապեին չեին հեռացնում մի գուցե խաղը ավարտվում էր 0:0 հաշվով «ինչը շատ հնարավոր էր» և Բարսելոնում ել 1:1 հաշվի ժամանակ Ռեալը դուրս էր գալիս եզրափակիչ:
> 2. Իգուաինի 100% գոլը, դուք որտեղ տեսաք՞ խաղտում, Ռոնալդուին գցեցին ենել ընկնելուց կպավ Մասկերանոին ենել ընկավ, եթե գոլը չհաշվեցին ուրեմն պետք էր տուգանային նշանակվեր Ռեալի օգտին, 1:0-ի դեպքում Ռեալի օգտին ես վստահ եմ որ խաղը այլ ընթացք կունենար, Բարսելոնը կանցներ գրոհների, ու Ռեալի համար լավ շանս կլինէր հակագրոհներ կազմակերպել «ինչ Ռեալը շատ գերազանց է անում»:
> 
> Հիմա ձեր «տաղանդավոր» Բարսելոնին, իր ուժեղ խաղով, և Մեր Ռեալին իր վատ խաղով, ինչը օգնեց և չօգնեց.... դատեք ինքներտ


Իսկ ինչի՞ համար չես ավելացնում, որ Մասկերանոն ընկավ դրա համար գնդակը չվերցրեց, իսկ Ռոնալդուհին պասը տվեց հետո ընգավ, իրհետել Մասկերանոին գցեց: Իսկ եթե մտածում եք, որ Բարսելոնան սեփական դաշտում 1-1 կխաղար, ապա ասեմ նրանց ովքեր խաղից գլուխ չհանեցին. Բարսելոնան ամբողջ կարողությունները չէր օգտագործում  :Tongue:  իսկ երբ օգտագործել է 5-0-հաշվով Ռեալի քարը քարին չի թողել  :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

Իսպանական Բարսելոնայի կիսապաշտպան Չավի Էրնանդեսը Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումից հետո հայտարարել է, որ կատալոնացիներն ապացուցեցին իրենց առավելությունը, հաղորդում է Marca-ն: 

Խաղն ավարտվել է  1:1 հաշվով, և Բարսելոնան դուրս է եկել եզրափակիչ: 

"Մենք հաղթեցինք և ապացուցեցինք, որ գերազանցում ենք հակառակորդին: Իսկ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները պարտվեցին և այժմ պետք է արդարանան: Իսկ մենք կարող ենք ուրախանալ և վայելել մեր հաղթանակը, քանի որ դեռ ժամանակ կունենանք եզրափակիչ մրցավեճի մասին մտածելու համար”, - ասել է Չավին:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ ինչի՞ համար չես ավելացնում, որ Մասկերանոն ընկավ դրա համար գնդակը չվերցրեց, իսկ Ռոնալդուհին պասը տվեց հետո ընգավ, իրհետել Մասկերանոին գցեց:


Որովհետև «մանր մունր բաների մասին էլ չեմ ասում, թե ով ում շորից քաշեց, ով ումը հրեց, էդ սաղ մի կողմ.» նախորդ գրածսա :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> Որովհետև «մանր մունր բաների մասին էլ չեմ ասում, թե ով ում շորից քաշեց, ով ումը հրեց, էդ սաղ մի կողմ.» նախորդ գրածսա


Լավ Վահո ջան արդեն հերիքա վիճենք:
Դուք սպասեք հաջորդ սեզոնին(2011\2012),իսկ մենք ՉԼ-ի ֆինալին  :Wink:

----------

Vaho (05.05.2011), zanazan (05.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Հանրահայտ Շակիրան ևս մեկ անգամ ողջ աշխարհին հիշեցրել է, որ ինքը Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու է. կոլումբացի երգչուհին ընդհատել է համերգը, որպեսզի հայտարարի կատալոնացիների խփած գոլի մասին: Նրա համերգի հետ նույն օրը, նույն ժամին ընթանում էր նաև Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ հանդիպումը: 

Շակիրան ընդհատել է համերգը` բղավելով «Բարսելոնա»-ն բացեց հանդիպման հաշիվը: Այնուհետև նա սկսել է երգել. «Գոլ, Պեդրո, գոլ, Պեդրո»՝ այդպիսով հայտնելով, որ Ռեալի դարպասը գրավել է կատալոնացիների հարձակվող Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսը:
Աղբյուրը՝ ArmBarca.com

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հանրահայտ Շակիրան ևս մեկ անգամ ողջ աշխարհին հիշեցրել է, որ ինքը Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու է. կոլումբացի երգչուհին ընդհատել է համերգը, որպեսզի հայտարարի կատալոնացիների խփած գոլի մասին: Նրա համերգի հետ նույն օրը, նույն ժամին ընթանում էր նաև Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ հանդիպումը: 
> 
> Շակիրան ընդհատել է համերգը` բղավելով «Բարսելոնա»-ն բացեց հանդիպման հաշիվը: Այնուհետև նա սկսել է երգել. «Գոլ, Պեդրո, գոլ, Պեդրո»՝ այդպիսով հայտնելով, որ Ռեալի դարպասը գրավել է կատալոնացիների հարձակվող Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսը:
> Աղբյուրը՝ ArmBarca.com


արդեն  :Bad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հանրահայտ Շակիրան ևս մեկ անգամ ողջ աշխարհին հիշեցրել է, որ ինքը Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու է. կոլումբացի երգչուհին ընդհատել է համերգը, որպեսզի հայտարարի կատալոնացիների խփած գոլի մասին: Նրա համերգի հետ նույն օրը, նույն ժամին ընթանում էր նաև Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ հանդիպումը: 
> 
> Շակիրան ընդհատել է համերգը` բղավելով «Բարսելոնա»-ն բացեց հանդիպման հաշիվը: Այնուհետև նա սկսել է երգել. «Գոլ, Պեդրո, գոլ, Պեդրո»՝ այդպիսով հայտնելով, որ Ռեալի դարպասը գրավել է կատալոնացիների հարձակվող Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսը:
> Աղբյուրը՝ ArmBarca.com


բեսամթ կարևոր նյութ էր: Ապեր որ ես էլ գոլի վախտ գոռամ, նկարեմ յութուբ քցեմ, հետո ուղարկեմ քեզ, Արմբարսա կդնե՞ս հետո էլ ստեղ: 
Շակիրա մակիրա, վաղն էլ ռոնալդուի հետ կքնի կհելնի Ռեալ կգոռա, հետո՞:

----------

Sagittarius (06.05.2011), Ungrateful (06.05.2011), Vaho (06.05.2011), Լեո (07.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> բեսամթ կարևոր նյութ էր: Ապեր որ ես էլ գոլի վախտ գոռամ, նկարեմ յութուբ քցեմ, հետո ուղարկեմ քեզ, Արմբարսա կդնե՞ս հետո էլ ստեղ: 
> Շակիրա մակիրա, վաղն էլ ռոնալդուի հետ կքնի կհելնի Ռեալ կգոռա, հետո՞:


Հիմա հայտնի երգչուհի է ու Բարսելոնի երկրպագու, ոչ բոլոր Ռեալի կամ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները այդպես կանեին, եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր նյութ չի պարունակում այդ գրառումը, ապա մի կարդա

----------


## Altair

> բեսամթ կարևոր նյութ էր: Ապեր որ ես էլ գոլի վախտ գոռամ, նկարեմ յութուբ քցեմ, հետո ուղարկեմ քեզ, Արմբարսա կդնե՞ս հետո էլ ստեղ: 
> Շակիրա մակիրա, վաղն էլ ռոնալդուի հետ կքնի կհելնի Ռեալ կգոռա, հետո՞:


Հ.Գ. Դու ու Շակիրան մեկ չեք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հ.Գ. Դու ու Շակիրան մեկ չեք:


ճիշտ ա ես Բարսայի երկրպագում եմ 8 տարի, իսկ ինքը 3 շաբաթ, մի՞թե ես ավելի արժանի չեմ  :Cray:

----------


## Արամ

Ժողովուրդ Ռեալի խփած-չհաշված գոլի վիդեոին կդնեք նայեմ ?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ժողովուրդ Ռեալի խփած-չհաշված գոլի վիդեոին կդնեք նայեմ ?

----------


## Altair

> ճիշտ ա ես Բարսայի երկրպագում եմ 8 տարի, իսկ ինքը 3 շաբաթ, մի՞թե ես ավելի արժանի չեմ


Արժանի ես, հլը մի բանել ավելին :Wink: : Բայց ես ասում եմ, որ նա աշխարհին է հայտնի իր տաղանդով, այլ ոչ թե, որպես երկրպագուհի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> 


Մաքուր և 100% գոլ, զարմանում եմ թե ոնց կարողա UEFA այս ամենի վրա աչք փակի:

----------

Moonwalker (06.05.2011), Vaho (07.05.2011), Մանուլ (06.05.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Փոխարենը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն կարծիք արտահայտելու համար 5 խաղով որակազրկում է Մոուրինյոյին: Մրցավարների վրա գոռգռալու համար նույնիսկ նման քանակի խաղերով որակազկրում չեմ հիշում :Think:   Խեղկատակություն:

----------

Ambrosine (07.05.2011), Moonwalker (06.05.2011), Vaho (07.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2011), Սերխիո (07.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մաքուր և 100% գոլ, զարմանում եմ թե ոնց կարողա UEFA այս ամենի վրա աչք փակի:


Արդեն ձեր հետ բանավիճելը անիմաստ է  :Beee:  :Bad: 
Ետ Մեսսիի գոլի վրա (Արսենալի դարպասը) կարան աչք փակեն, իսկ ձերի վրա չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Արամ

Ժող հաշվի առեք որ Ռոնալդոն ընկավ բառսելոնի խաղացողի պատճառով:

----------


## Լեո

> Մաքուր և 100% գոլ, զարմանում եմ թե ոնց կարողա UEFA այս ամենի վրա աչք փակի:


Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին ու չեզոքացնում էր վտանքը, իսկ Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց: 100%-ով գոլ *չ*էր, UEFA-ն էլ ֆուտբոլից ոնց որ հասկանում ա ու ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ աչք չի փակում: 

Ժող. հերիք ա փրփուրներից կախվեք: Ռեալը թույլ ա Բարսայից ու արժանիորեն դուրս մնաց պայքարից: Բարսան կխաղա եզրափակիչում, իսկ Ռեալը կերազի գոնե հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում եզրափակիչ հասնել:

----------


## Gayl

> Արդեն ձեր հետ բանավիճելը անիմաստ է 
> Ետ Մեսսիի գոլի վրա (*Արսենալի դարպասը*) կարան աչք փակեն, իսկ ձերի վրա չէ՞


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Լեո էն նկարը տուր Մեսսին թող նայի, թե չէ տղեն մինև հիմա քունը կորցրելա  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 


Գոնե էս վիդեոները մի դրեք, մաքուր դերասանություն, Լեո ջան Մասկերանոն գնդակին չէր հասնում դրա համար էլ դերասանություն արեց:

----------

Արծիվ (08.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին ու չեզոքացնում էր վտանքը, իսկ *Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց:*


Ետ ինչքանա լինում որ ֆուտբոլիստը մեջքով խախտում անի? :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ետ ինչքանա լինում որ ֆուտբոլիստը մեջքով խախտում անի?


Շատ ա լինում: Օրինակ վերջերս մի էդպիսի դեպք եղավ: Եթե կհիշես, Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղում Ռոնալդուն էդ ձևով խաղի կանոնները խախտեց Մասկերանոյի նկատմամբ, ինչի արդյունքում Իգուաինը օգտվեց առիթից:

----------

Altair (07.05.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Գոնե էս վիդեոները մի դրեք, մաքուր դերասանություն, Լեո ջան Մասկերանոն գնդակին չէր հասնում դրա համար էլ դերասանություն արեց:


Գայլ ջան ինչ դերասանություն ախպեր, ռոնալդոն ընգավ ոտերին, ետ անտերը կարողա հետեվից աչքեր ունի տեսնումա երբա ընգնում, ու իներցիայով, ֆիզիկապես ճիշտ ընկնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին ու չեզոքացնում էր վտանքը, իսկ Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց: 100%-ով գոլ *չ*էր, UEFA-ն էլ ֆուտբոլից ոնց որ հասկանում ա ու ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ աչք չի փակում: 
> 
> Ժող. հերիք ա փրփուրներից կախվեք: Ռեալը թույլ ա Բարսայից ու արժանիորեն դուրս մնաց պայքարից: Բարսան կխաղա եզրափակիչում, իսկ Ռեալը կերազի գոնե հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում եզրափակիչ հասնել:


 Եվ որնա խախտումը? Որնա Ռոնալդուի մեղքը? Որ Պիկեյի օգնությամբ հավասարակշռությունը կորցրեց? Կանոնների խախտում միանշանակ չկար: Առանց մեղքի պատասխանատվություն չի լինում: Սա կոչվումա կազուս, ոչ թե խախտում:

----------


## Sinigami

> Շատ ա լինում: Օրինակ վերջերս մի էդպիսի դեպք եղավ: Եթե կհիշես, Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղում Ռոնալդուն էդ ձևով խաղի կանոնները խախտեց Մասկերանոյի նկատմամբ, ինչի արդյունքում Իգուաինը օգտվեց առիթից:


 Հա հիշում եմ,կարծեմ մրցավարն էլ հազիվ հասցրեց փոխել Բարսելոնի ֆոռմեն որ խախտում նշանակի  :Wink: 



> Գայլ ջան ինչ դերասանություն ախպեր, ռոնալդոն ընգավ ոտերին, ետ անտերը կարողա հետեվից աչքեր ունի տեսնումա երբա ընգնում, ու իներցիայով, ֆիզիկապես ճիշտ ընկնի:


Ետ ինչի Ռոնալդուն հետևից աչքեր ուներ որ ընկավ Մասկերանոյի վրա?լավ էլի...

----------


## Altair

Հիմա ասեմ… Ասենք թե Պիկեն էր Ռոնալդուհու հանդեպ կանոն խախտել, բայց մեկա Ռոնալդուհին հլը շաաաաաաատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի, որ տուգանային հարվածից Վալդեսին գոլ խփի, բայց ի գիտություն նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն, որ պանիրի կիլոն թանկացել ա, ապա ասեմ` 2000 դրամից ավելի է  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Աստղ ջան, պանիրը, որպես գովազդ չջնջես  :Jpit:

----------


## Sinigami

> Հիմա ասեմ… Ասենք, թե Պիկեն էր Ռոնալդուհու հանդեպ կանոն խաղտել, բայց մեկա Ռոնալդուհին հլը շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  աաաաաաաաաաաաատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի, որ տուգանային հարվածից Վալդեսին գոլ խփի, բայց ի գիտություն նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն, որ պանիրի կիլոն թանգացելա, ապա ասեմ 2000դրամից ավելի է 
> Հ.Գ. Աստղդ ջան, պանիրը, որպես գովազդ չ ջնջես


Ճիշտա դրա համար երևի Ռեալի հետ առաջին խաղում ընդհամենը դարպասաձողը պրկեց,թե կասես որ Վալդեսն էր դրել ետ դարպասաձողը? :Wink:

----------

Աբելյան (07.05.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա հիշում եմ,կարծեմ մրցավարն էլ հազիվ հասցրեց փոխել Բարսելոնի ֆոռմեն որ խախտում նշանակի 
> 
> Ետ ինչի Ռոնալդուն հետևից աչքեր ուներ որ ընկավ Մասկերանոյի վրա?լավ էլի...


ապեր ես ասեցի միտումնավոր ա արել? չէ միտումնավոր չի արել, բայց քանի որ ընեկլա որտերին չի հասցրել հասնի գնդակին ռոնալդուի պատճառով ընկելա ուրեմն խախտումա

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին ու չեզոքացնում էր վտանքը, իսկ Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց: 100%-ով գոլ *չ*էր, UEFA-ն էլ ֆուտբոլից ոնց որ հասկանում ա ու ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ աչք չի փակում: 
> 
> Ժող. հերիք ա փրփուրներից կախվեք: Ռեալը թույլ ա Բարսայից ու արժանիորեն դուրս մնաց պայքարից: Բարսան կխաղա եզրափակիչում, իսկ Ռեալը կերազի գոնե հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում եզրափակիչ հասնել:


Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիրա ձեզանից լավ փրփուրներից կախվող կա՞ :LOL: 
....................................................................................................... 
Այս բոլորի մեղավորը Պիգեն էր որը Ռոնալդոյին կպավ իսկ նա էլ չկարողանալով պահել իրեն ընկավ ցած և կպավ Մասկեանոյին, մի խոսքով սա էլ էր Բարսելոնայի հերթական կռիսական տրյուգն էր: Միգուցե Ռեալը թույլ էր Բարսելոնայից բայց դա կապ չունի քանի որ էլի եմ ասում Ռեալի գոլը մաքուր և 100 % գոլ էր, ուզում ես ընդունի ուզում ես ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոնալդուհին հլը շաաաաաաատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի, որ տուգանային հարվածից Վալդեսին գոլ խփի


Որպես ֆուտբոլից շաատ քիչ հասկացող մարդ Մեսսիին ասեմ, որ Ռոնալդուն տուգանային այնքան էլ վատ չի իրացնում, կարելի է ասել, որ իրա դիրքից ինքը լավագույններից ա, իսկ Վալդես չէ ուզում ա երկու հատ Վալդես կանգնած լինեն, եթե հարվածը ստացվեց ուրեմն գոլ ա: 
Մեսսի Ժունինոն Վալդեսին տուգանայինից գոլ ա խփել և սուր անկյունից, ըըըըըը, Վալդեսը տեղից անգամ չշարժվեց, կարողա էտ գոլը տեսե՞լ ես  :Jpit:

----------

Life (08.05.2011), Moonwalker (08.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (08.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Որպես ֆուտբոլից շաատ քիչ հասկացող մարդ Մեսսիին ասեմ, որ Ռոնալդուն տուգանային այնքան էլ վատ չի իրացնում, կարելի է ասել, որ իրա դիրքից ինքը լավագույններից ա, իսկ Վալդես չէ ուզում ա երկու հատ Վալդես կանգնած լինեն, եթե հարվածը ստացվեց ուրեմն գոլ ա: 
> Մեսսի Ժունինոն Վալդեսին տուգանայինից գոլ ա խփել և սուր անկյունից, ըըըըըը, Վալդեսը տեղից անգամ չշարժվեց, կարողա էտ գոլը տեսե՞լ ես


Եթե չես էլ տեսել, նայի: Ուշադրություն դարձրա Վալդեսիդ դեմքին: :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե չես էլ տեսել, նայի: Ուշադրություն դարձրա Վալդեսիդ դեմքին:


* Juninho* ու Ռոնալդուի նման ստանդարտ իրացնողներ գրեթե չկան, այսօրվա մեր իրականության մեջ: Նրանք ուղղակի ռմբահարում են մրցակցի դարպասը, և դարպասապահը ինչոր բան իզորու չէ անելու:

Ռոնադլուի գնդակի մոտ կանգնած դիրքն էլ ինչոր բան ասում է:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե հիմա…  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011), Yellow Raven (30.05.2011), Լեո (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ Պիչիչին ստացավ Ռոնալդուն  :Jpit: :

----------

Moonwalker (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ Պիչիչին ստացավ Ռոնալդուն :


Դեռ շատ սովորելու բան ունի: Գոնե միայն մարդկային դրական հատկանիշներով սկսեր նմանվել «մեծն վարպետին»:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

հերիքա էլի մեծ-մեծ խոսաք: Ես կասեի Ռեալը ավելի պատվով ավարտեց Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, մենակ բուն հաղթանակը այդքան կարևոր չի: Սաղն էլ գիտեն թե սուդյաները ոնց են սարքում բարսելոնայի հաղթանակները

----------

Sinigami (30.05.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ախր ակնհայտ ա է, հենց իմացան, վերջ, բարսելոնան չեմպիոնա, թողում էին Ռեալին նոռմալ խաղային, ու տեսանք արդյունքը, թե ինչ խաղ ցույց տվեց Ռեալը, երբ դատավորները ճիշտ էին դատում, առանց կողմնապահության:

----------

Freeman (30.05.2011), Sinigami (30.05.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ախր ակնհայտ ա է, հենց իմացան, վերջ, բարսելոնան չեմպիոնա, թողում էին Ռեալին նոռմալ խաղային, ու տեսանք արդյունքը, թե ինչ խաղ ցույց տվեց Ռեալը, երբ դատավորները ճիշտ էին դատում, առանց կողմնապահության:


Էլ մի :Jpit:

----------

Altair (30.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (31.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Դե հիմա…


Ախր, որ՞ էս երկուսը կայնեն իրար կող, ճիշտ հակառակ պատկերը կստացվի, օրիգինալ, առանց ֆոտոշոպի :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2011), Freeman (30.05.2011), Moonwalker (30.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ախր, որ՞ էս երկուսը կայնեն իրար կող, ճիշտ հակառակ պատկերը կստացվի, օրիգինալ, առանց ֆոտոշոպի


Այդ նկարը մետրերին չեր վերաբերվում, այլ մասնագիտական տարբերությանը :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

> Որպես ֆուտբոլից շաատ քիչ հասկացող մարդ Մեսսիին ասեմ, որ Ռոնալդուն տուգանային այնքան էլ վատ չի իրացնում, կարելի է ասել, որ իրա դիրքից ինքը լավագույններից ա, իսկ Վալդես չէ ուզում ա երկու հատ Վալդես կանգնած լինեն, եթե հարվածը ստացվեց ուրեմն գոլ ա: 
> Մեսսի Ժունինոն Վալդեսին տուգանայինից գոլ ա խփել և սուր անկյունից, ըըըըըը, Վալդեսը տեղից անգամ չշարժվեց, կարողա էտ գոլը տեսե՞լ ես


Գայլ ախպեր, ես ասացի Ռոնալդու**, այլ ոչ թե ընդհանուր հհաշվով  :Tongue:  Իսկ մնացածդ թեման մի տարեք ձեր օգտին:

----------


## Vaho

> Այդ նկարը մետրերին չեր վերաբերվում, այլ մասնագիտական տարբերությանը


Բայց ես ել իրականությունն եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Բայց ես ել իրականությունն եմ ասում


Բա ֆոտոշոպը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
Դա իրականություն է միայն քեզ համար :Smile:  (Դա բոլոր իրատես մարդիկ գիտեն)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ֆոտոշոպը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
> Դա իրականություն է միայն քեզ համար (Դա բոլոր իրատես մարդիկ գիտեն)


Իրատեսը ո՞րն ա: Վահոն ասում ա էն, ինչ կա, իսկ այս նկարում բարսելոնցիների երազանքն ա, ոչ թե իրականությունը:

----------

Moonwalker (30.05.2011), Sinigami (30.05.2011), Vaho (31.05.2011), Դարք (30.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

> հերիքա էլի մեծ-մեծ խոսաք: Ես կասեի Ռեալը ավելի պատվով ավարտեց Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, մենակ բուն հաղթանակը այդքան կարևոր չի: Սաղն էլ գիտեն թե սուդյաները ոնց են սարքում բարսելոնայի հաղթանակները


Ձեր ենթադրել, ավելի կոնկրետ ձեր կարծիքը սաղի կարծիքը չի, տենց միանշանակ  պետք չի ասել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հերիքա էլի մեծ-մեծ խոսաք: Ես կասեի Ռեալը ավելի պատվով ավարտեց Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, մենակ բուն հաղթանակը այդքան կարևոր չի: Սաղն էլ գիտեն թե սուդյաները ոնց են սարքում բարսելոնայի հաղթանակները


Այ հիմա դու էս անիմաստ բաներ ասում: 
Էս պարագայում ուրիշ ինչ կարաք ասեք:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (31.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ախր, որ՞ էս երկուսը կայնեն իրար կող, ճիշտ հակառակ պատկերը կստացվի, օրիգինալ, առանց ֆոտոշոպի


Հիմա կանգնած են: Էլ չհիշացնե՞մ չէ Բարսելոնայի տիտղոսների, ֆուտբոլիստների ռեկորդների մասին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Հիմա կանգնած են: Էլ չհիշացնե՞մ չէ Բարսելոնայի տիտղոսների, ֆուտբոլիստների ռեկորդների մասին:


Իսկ Ռեալի տիտղոսների և ռեկորդների  մասին ինչ՞ կասես, ես մեկը կասեմ 9:4

----------


## Altair

> Իսկ Ռեալի տիտղոսների և ռեկորդների  մասին ինչ՞ կասես, ես մեկը կասեմ 9:4


*Vaho*, ներկայումս 21-րդ դարում Բարսելոնան ունի 3 տիտղոս, իսկ մնացածը 2, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռեալին, ապա նա ունի մեկհատ 21-րդ դարի մեջ, այնել 2001\2002 թվերն, և այդտեղից արդեն նա ոչմի անգամ չի նվաճել  :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> *Vaho*, ներկայումս 21-րդ դարում Բարսելոնան ունի 3 տիտղոս, իսկ մնացածը 2, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռեալին, ապա նա ունի մեկհատ 21-րդ դարի մեջ, այնել 2001\2002 թվերն, և այդտեղից արդեն նա ոչմի անգամ չի նվաճել


 21-րդ դարը դեռ չի ավարտվել, դեռ 89 տարի կա, կապրենք կտեսնենք :LOL: , ես չտենամ դու կտնեսաս :Wink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.06.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Դա իրականություն է միայն քեզ համար


ինձ համար սա է իրականություն




նկարը չի երեվում :Sad:

----------


## Altair

> Իրատեսը ո՞րն ա: Վահոն ասում ա էն, ինչ կա, իսկ այս նկարում բարսելոնցիների երազանքն ա, ոչ թե իրականությունը:


Astgh-ջան ես քեզ հակառակը չեմ փորձի ապացուցեմ, քնի որ դուք ձեզ հույս եք տալիս, իսկ հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում  :Tongue: 
Եթե դու կասկածներ ունես, թե կարող է Ռոնալդու**ն գոնե մոտենալ Մեսսիին, ապա ասա որպեսզի ես քեզ հակառակը ապացուցեմ :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ. Իրատեսը, դա իրականությունը տեսնող մարդն է, ով ինքը իր համար չի ստեղծում առանձին իրականություն, որը իրական է իր նմանների նհամար:

----------


## Altair

> *ինձ համար* սա է իրականություն 
> նկարը չի երեվում


Բա ես հենց դա եմ ասում՝ քո կամ ձեզ, կախված է քանակից:
Հասցեն գրի տեսնեմ ի՞նչ նկարա, ես ել միքանի բաներ կգրեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh-ջան ես քեզ հակառակը չեմ փորձի ապացուցեմ, քնի որ դուք ձեզ հույս եք տալիս, իսկ հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում 
> Եթե դու կասկածներ ունես, թե կարող է Ռոնալդու**ն գոնե մոտենալ Մեսսիին, ապա ասա որպեսզի ես քեզ հակառակը ապացուցեմ
> Հ.Գ. Իրատեսը, դա իրականությունը տեսնող մարդն է, ով ինքը իր համար չի ստեղծում առանձին իրականություն, որը իրական է իր նմանների նհամար:


Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում, ինձնից առաջ  :Tongue: :
Ռոնալդուն Միսիսին մոտենալու կարիք չունի. ինքը ընկերուհի ունի  :Wink: :




> նկարը չի երեվում


Արդեն երևում ա  :Wink: :

----------

Freeman (01.06.2011), Sinigami (31.05.2011), Vaho (31.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում, ինձնից առաջ :
> Ռոնալդուն Միսիսին մոտենալու կարիք չունի. ինքը ընկերուհի ունի :
> 
> 
> Արդեն երևում ա :


Դու թեման մի փոխի, շատել լավ գիտես թե ես ինչ նկատի ունեի ասելով, որ Ռոնալդուհին Մեսսիին չի կարող մոտենա  :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

> ինձ համար սա է իրականություն


Ախ ես չեմ հասկանում, մեկ ասում ես առանց ֆոտոշոպի մեկել նկար ես դնում 100%-ով մաքուր ֆոտոշոպ արած:
Ճշմարտությունից չեք փախչի  :Goblin:

----------


## Vaho

> Ախ ես չեմ հասկանում, մեկ ասում ես առանց ֆոտոշոպի մեկել նկար ես դնում 100%-ով մաքուր ֆոտոշոպ արած:
> Ճշմարտությունից չեք փախչի


Էսի բացի ֆոտոշոպը նայեվ իրկանությունա, համել էդքան էլ ֆոտոշոպ չի :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ինձ համար սա է իրականություն
> 
> 
> 
> 
> նկարը չի երեվում


Հույս տուր:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (31.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Էսի բացի ֆոտոշոպը նայեվ իրկանությունա, համել էդքան էլ ֆոտոշոպ չի


Մարդիկ Մեսսիին համեմատում են Պելեի, Մարադոնաի, Կրոյֆի և այլ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստների հետ(ոմանք ել մտածում են, որ Մեսսին արդեն նրանց անցել է) , իսկ Ռոնալդուհին երրորդ տեղից չի բարձրանա  :Tongue: 
Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում:

----------


## Sinigami

> Արդեն սկսեցիք ակտիվանալ: Դրա տեղը գնացեք լուրեր կարդացեք: Մարդիկ Մեսսիին համեմատում են Պելեի, Մարադոնաի, Կրոյֆի և այլ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստների հետ(ոմանք ել մտածում են, որ Մեսսին արդեն նրանց անցել է) , իսկ Ռոնալդուհին երրորդ տեղից չի բարձրանա


 Իսկ կարողա իմանաս ով դառավ ես տարվա Իսպանիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկուն??? մեկել կարողա հիշես թե քանի գոլի տարբերությամբ???



> Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես,տենաս ձեր հույսերը երբ կարդարանան որ ձեր "Մեսսին" հասնի Ռոնալդուին  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Իսկ կարողա իմանաս ով դառավ ես տարվա Իսպանիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկուն??? մեկել կարողա հիշես թե քանի գոլի տարբերությամբ???
> 
> Լրիվ ճիշտ ես,տենաս ձեր հույսերը երբ կարդարանան որ ձեր "Մեսսին" հասնի Ռոնալդուին


Ես նույնիսկ չեմ փորձի սրան պատասխանել իմաստի պակասության համար :LOL: 

Մեջբերում եմ՝




> Մադրիդի Ռեալի լեդենդար ֆուտբոլիստ Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոն խոսել է Լեո Մեսսիի ֆուտբոլային տաղանդի մասին և նշել է, որ Մեսսին կարող է գերազանցել իրեն, Պելեին, Մարադոննային և Կրոյֆին:
> <<Մեսսին իրականում շատ լավ է խա: Երբ նա ստանում է գնդակը, ապա նրանից այն վերցնելը գրեթե անհնարին է: Նա ունի նշանակալի անհատականություն և համարվում է այն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, ում ես տալիս եմ նախապատվություն: Մեսսին, անկասկած, լավագույնն է Բարսայում: Երբեմն մարդիկ հարց են տալիս, թե հասե՞լ է նա Պելեի, Մարադոնայի, Կրույֆի և դի Ստեֆանոյի մակարդակին: Կարող եմ ասել, որ նա դեռ երիտասարդ է և կարող է անցնել մեզ»,- ասել է Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոն:
> 
> 
> <<ԱԼ-Վասլա>> ակումբի մարզիչ աշխարհահրչակ Դիեգո Մարադոննն բաց չի թողել առիթը Մեսսին գովաբանելու համար:Այս անգամ Մարադոննան խոսել է ՉԼ-ի եզրափակիչ խաղի մասին:
> <<Մեսսին իսկական ֆուտբոլային դաս տվեց բոլորին:Նույնը կարող եմ ասել նաև Չավիի մասին:Երբեք չեմ վախենա ասել որ Լեոն ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլիստ է:Ես նրա խաղից շատ գոհ եմ:Նա առաջինն եր որ մտավ իմ սենյակ Աշխարհի Առաջնության ժամանակ մեր պարտությունից հետո:Նա չի սիրում պարտվել:Իսկ ահա Բարսան արդեն հաստատել է իր ֆավորիտ լինելը:Բարսան Մանչեստրին գերազանցեց բոլոր ֆուտբոլային գործոններով:Կարելի է ասել Բարսան անխափան աշխատող <<ֆուտբոլային մեքենա>> է>>-,հայտարարել է Մարադոննան:


*Fcbarca.net.ru*

Շարունակելի…

----------


## Sinigami

> Մեջբերում եմ՝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Մադրիդի Ռեալի լեդենդար ֆուտբոլիստ Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոն խոսել է Լեո Մեսսիի ֆուտբոլային տաղանդի մասին և նշել է, որ Մեսսին կարող է գերազանցել իրեն, Պելեին, Մարադոննային և Կրոյֆին:
> <<Մեսսին իրականում շատ լավ է խա: Երբ նա ստանում է գնդակը, ապա նրանից այն վերցնելը գրեթե անհնարին է: Նա ունի նշանակալի անհատականություն և համարվում է այն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, ում ես տալիս եմ նախապատվություն: Մեսսին, անկասկած, լավագույնն է Բարսայում: Երբեմն մարդիկ հարց են տալիս, թե հասե՞լ է նա Պելեի, Մարադոնայի, Կրույֆի և դի Ստեֆանոյի մակարդակին: Կարող եմ ասել, որ նա դեռ երիտասարդ է և կարող է անցնել մեզ»,- ասել է Ալֆրեդո դի Ստեֆանոն:
> ...


Էս սաղ ինչ կապ ուներ իմ գրածի հետ???



> *Ես նույնիսկ չեմ փորձի սրան պատասխանել իմաստի պակասության համար*


Որ հակառակվելու բան լիներ կհակակառկեիր  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արդեն սկսեցիք ակտիվանալ: Դրա տեղը գնացեք լուրեր կարդացեք: Մարդիկ Մեսսիին համեմատում են Պելեի, Մարադոնաի, Կրոյֆի և այլ լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստների հետ(ոմանք ել մտածում են, որ Մեսսին արդեն նրանց անցել է) , իսկ Ռոնալդուհին երրորդ տեղից չի բարձրանա 
> Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում:


Հասկացանք որ Մեսսին քեզ և շատերի վրա մեծ տպավորություն է թողել բայց այդքան մի ոգևորվիր կյանքը շարունակվում է և ոչինչ չի մնում նույնը:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Պարզ է, հիմա, երբ մենք ամեն ինչ հաղթում ենք, աղջիկները մեր ոտքերն են ընկնում, բայց դա հավերժ չէ ու կարող է մեկ ժամում փոխվել»:


էս ինչ ապուշ արտահայտություն է արել Պեպը, մի քանի անգամ մրցանակներ նվաճելուց հետո նրա անուղեղ գլխի հետ սկսել են պռոբլեմներ առաջանալ, իրեն դրել է Էլվիս Փրեստլիի տեղը  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------

Moonwalker (01.06.2011), Ungrateful (01.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> էս ինչ ապուշ արտահայտություն է արել Պեպը, մի քանի անգամ մրցանակներ նվաճելուց հետո նրա անուղեղ գլխի հետ սկսել են պռոբլեմներ առաջանալ, իրեն դրել է Էլվիս Փրեստլիի տեղը


Անուղեղը Մոուրինյոն է, միքիչ նոռմալ մարդուն վայել բառեր արտահայտեք, խոսք եք տեսնում մտածում եք գրառումների թիվը ավելացնելու մասին, եթե լուրջ բան չես ասում գոնե մի մեջբեր  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
Մեկել Պեպը շաաաատել լավ 3 տարի է ռեալին կզզզզզզզզցնում է  :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

> Ես սաղ ինչ կապ ուներ իմ գրածի հետ???


Այսինքն ո՞նց կապ չունի, մարդիկ Մեսսիին են գովում, և դու ասում ես կապ չունի՞:Բա ինչը կապ ունի :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Որ հակառակվելու բան լիներ կհակակառկեիր


Քո կարծիքո, ով շատ գոլ խփի նա՞ է լավագույնը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Կարիմ Բենզեման ռիսկի է դիմել զայրացնելու «Ռեալ Մադրիդին»` ասելով, որ Բարսելոնայի խաղը հաճելի է դիտել և շատ գեղեցիկ է: Բենզեման կարծում է, որ «Բարսան» հիանալի թիմ է, և ապացուցել է դա անցյալ շաբաթ` «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի հետ պայքարում:
-Նրանք հիանալի խաղացողներ են, դիտելով նրանց խաղը ուղղակի հաճույք ես ստանում,- ասել է ֆրանսիացին, Ինչպես նշում է tribalfootball-ը, ֆուտբոլիստը այսպիսի կարծիքել է թողել:
«Մանչեսթերը» ցանկանում էր գնդակ պահել, սակայն խաղալով «Բարսայի հետ», դա ոչ միշտ է ստացվում: Մենք հաղթել ենք նրանց Copa del Rey-ում, սակայն դա ոչինչ չի փոխում:
*ArmBarca.com*

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Այսինքն ո՞նց կապ չունի, մարդիկ Մեսսիին են գովում, և դու ասում ես կապ չունի՞:Բա ինչը կապ ունի
> 
> Քո կարծիքո, ով շատ գոլ խփի նա՞ է լավագույնը


Էէէէէէէխ,կուրացած եք կուրացած  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (01.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Էէէէէէէխ,կուրացած եք կուրացած


Միհատ հարց ու վերջ, Ոսկե գնդակը ում են տվել(դա ել հո գոլերի համա՞ր  չի)

----------


## Vaho

> Միհատ հարց ու վերջ, Ոսկե գնդակը ում են տվել(դա ել հո գոլերի համա՞ր  չի)


Ոսկե գնդակ Ռոնալդուին ել են տվել Մեսսիից առաջ

----------


## Altair

> Ոսկե գնդակ Ռոնալդուին ել են տվել Մեսսիից առաջ


Պահո, հիմa Զիդանին ու Ռոնալդինյոինել են տվել, Խոսքը 2010-2011թթ. մասին է: Մեսսին էլ 2 տարի իրար ետևից է վերցրել  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinigami

> Պահո, հիմa Զիդանին ու Ռոնալդինյոինել են տվել, Խոսքը 2010-2011թթ. մասին է: Մեսսին էլ 2 տարի իրար ետևից է վերցրել


Որ էլ չվերցնի ուրեմն էլ ինքը լավագույնը չի?

----------

Freeman (02.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Որ էլ չվերցնի ուրեմն էլ ինքը լավագույնը չի?


Հիմա վերցնել-չվերցնելի հարցա չի, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ Ոսկե կոշիկը կապ չունի:

----------


## Sinigami

> Հիմա վերցնել-չվերցնելի հարցա չի, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ Ոսկե կոշիկը կապ չունի:


 Բա եթե ետ կապ չունի էլ ինչի ես ետ որպես պատճառ նշում ? Ոսկե կոշիկն էլ ամեն մեկին չեն տալիս,40 գոլը ետ կատակ բան չի ու ոչ բոլորը կարան խփեն:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարիմ Բենզեման ռիսկի է դիմել զայրացնելու «Ռեալ Մադրիդին»` ասելով, որ Բարսելոնայի խաղը հաճելի է դիտել և շատ գեղեցիկ է: Բենզեման կարծում է, որ «Բարսան» հիանալի թիմ է, և ապացուցել է դա անցյալ շաբաթ` «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի հետ պայքարում:
> -Նրանք հիանալի խաղացողներ են, դիտելով նրանց խաղը ուղղակի հաճույք ես ստանում,- ասել է ֆրանսիացին, Ինչպես նշում է tribalfootball-ը, ֆուտբոլիստը այսպիսի կարծիքել է թողել:
> «Մանչեսթերը» ցանկանում էր գնդակ պահել, սակայն խաղալով «Բարսայի հետ», դա ոչ միշտ է ստացվում: *Մենք հաղթել ենք նրանց Copa del Rey-ում,* սակայն դա ոչինչ չի փոխում:
> *ArmBarca.com*


Կցանկանաի մեջբերել, որ դո՛ւք  չեք հախթել՝ Copa del Rey-ում, այլ՝ Քրիստինաո Ռոնալդուի պատահական գոլի հետևանքով չեմպիոն եք դարձել:

----------

Altair (02.06.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Պահո, հիմa Զիդանին ու Ռոնալդինյոինել են տվել, Խոսքը 2010-2011թթ. մասին է: Մեսսին էլ 2 տարի իրար ետևից է վերցրել


Մեսսի ջան հիմա ամեն անգամ դու նշում ես 2010-2011 թթ-ների մրցաշրջանը, հա էտ մրցաշրջանում ոսկե գնդակը Մեսսին տվեցին, բայց կա նաև ֆուտբոլային անցյալ ու, ոչ վաղ անցյալ, եթե չեմ սխալվում 2009-2010 թ-ին Ռոնալդուն ստացավ ոսկե գնդակ, ուրեմն ինչա նշանակում Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից ցածր՞ կարգի ֆուտբոլիստա, եթե հա, ուրեմն անցած մրցաշրջանում Մեսսին՞ էր Ռոնալդուից ցածր, որ ոսկե կոշիկ չստացավ, ես կասեմ որ անցած և նախանցած մրցաշրջաններում ել Մեսսին էլի իր բարձրկարկ վիճակում էր, այսինքն ես ինչ նրան հիշում եմ ինքը շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա ու դեռ չի կորցրել իրա տաղանդը, բայց 2009-2010 ին Ռոնալդուն ավել լավն էր դրա համար էլ ինքը ստացավ, իսկ դու քո գրառումներ մեջ ուզում ես համոզես որ Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից շատ ցածրա, չե ըտենց չի, էս երկուսով այս պահին աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներն են, ու էս երկուսով իսկական նվեր են ողջ Իսպանիաի և ֆուտբոլասեր մարդկանց համար, այնպես որ եթե Բարսելոնան այս տարի դառավ չեմպիոն, պետք չի դրանից ենթադրել որ Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից ցածր կարգի ֆուտբոլիստա

----------

Sinigami (02.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. ո՞նց կլիներ, ահագին ժամանակ բաժնում թեկուզ թեթև կոնֆլիկտ չէր եղել: Բա տենց բա՞ն կլինի: Սպորտին չի սազում, չէ՞, որ խաղաղ միջավայր լինի:

Եթե անգամ սկսում եք նամակներով իրար հետ վիճելը, դա իրավիճակը չի փոխում: Վերջացրեք, էլի: Եթե գիտեք, որ ձեր գրառումը հնարավոր ա կոնֆլիկտի պատճառ դառնա, «պատասխանել» կոճակը սեղմելուց առաջ մի հատ էլ կարդացեք: Ու՛ֆ:
Այս անգամ էլի միայն գրառումները ջնջում եմ, իսկ հաջորդ անգամ անպատիժ չեմ թողնելու: Շատ խիստ պատժվելու է հրահրողը: Այս անգամ չեմ տարբերակում` սադրիչ-սադրվող: Մի քիչ հանդուրժող գրառումներ արեք, վըյհ:*

----------

Moonwalker (02.06.2011), Vaho (02.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.06.2011), Արծիվ (02.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անուղեղը Մոուրինյոն է, միքիչ նոռմալ մարդուն վայել բառեր արտահայտեք, խոսք եք տեսնում մտածում եք գրառումների թիվը ավելացնելու մասին, եթե լուրջ բան չես ասում գոնե մի մեջբեր 
> Մեկել Պեպը շաաաատել լավ 3 տարի է ռեալին կզզզզզզզզցնում է


*Չէ դու իսկականից քեզ դրել ես Մեսսիի տեղը*  :LOL:  
Կարծեմ թե անձամբ քո հասցեին չեմ արտահայտվել այլ կտցրած Գվարդիոլայի հետո էլ ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում ստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ Մոուրինյոն, եթե սիրածտ ակումբի անուղեղ մարզիչը նման տգետ ու լակոտավարի արտահայտություն է արել, առավել ևս ես գրառում անելու հավես էլ չունեմ նման ախմախ ու տգետ մարդկանց խոսքերին (Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի մասինա խոսքս) և հետո էլ ուզում եմ ասել որ իմ գրածները լրջից էլ լուրջ են, չկասկածես Մեսո ջան  :Smile: 
Հա ու հետո էլ միգուցե Պեպը լավ մարզիչ է բայց որպես մարդ նա ՉԿԱ, քանի որ նա իրեն կրկին լակոտավարի պահեց այն ժամանակ երբ Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն նրանից գնդակն էր խնդրում իսկ նա էշ էշ գնդակը շպրտեց ուրիշ կողմ, էլ ուրիշ ինչպես կարելի է բնութագրել նման (մարդուն): Պեպտ Մոուրինիոյի ոտքը կեղտը չարժի իսկ կյանքը աստիճան է ու երբեք մի մոռացիր նշածտ երեք տարվա անցած տարիները *երբ Բարսելոնան Ռեալի ղազն էր*  :Tongue:

----------

Vaho (02.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Աստղի հետ, կարիք չկա Մեսսիի կամ Ռոնալդոի պատճառով վիճել միմյանց հետ:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ի՞նչիա Մոուրինյոն անուղեղ, ի՞նչա արել էտ մարդը, ու՞մա վատություն արել, ընդհակառակը նա միշտ սիրալիրա վերաբերվել Բարսելոնայի յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստին ի հեճույքս Գվարդիոլային որը կարծես թե ռասիստ լինի: Նորից եմ ասում Մոուրինյուն բոլոր առումներով ավելի բարձր է քան Գվարդիոլան իսկ Բարսելոնան սրանից երեք տարիներ առաջ ու դրանից մի վախտ առաջ էլ եղել է Արքայական Ռեալի ղազը  :Cool:

----------

Sinigami (02.06.2011), Vaho (02.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա ու հետո էլ *միգուցե* Պեպը լավ մարզիչ է


Երբեք չկկասկածես:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (02.06.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Կցանկանաի մեջբերել, որ դո՛ւք  չեք հախթել՝ Copa del Rey-ում, այլ՝ Քրիստինաո Ռոնալդուի պատահական գոլի հետևանքով չեմպիոն եք դարձել:


Լավ ելի, ինչ պատահականության մասինա խոսքը, էտ գրածտ ֆուտբոլից լավ չհասկացող մարդու տպավորությունա թողում, ինչը էսքան ժամանակ չեմ նկատել քեզ մոտ:
Լրիվ պատահական 90 րոպե Բարսը չեր կարողանում գրավել Ռեալի դարպասը, լրիվ պատահական գեղեցիկ պասից հետո պատահական Ռոնալդուն գլխով կրակեց Բարսի դարպասը, պատահական Ադանը թռավ բայց չհասավ գնդակին:

----------


## Sinigami

> Կցանկանաի մեջբերել, որ դո՛ւք  չեք հախթել՝ Copa del Rey-ում, այլ՝ Քրիստինաո Ռոնալդուի պատահական գոլի հետևանքով չեմպիոն եք դարձել:


  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ես վերջն էր....  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Ի՞նչիա Մոուրինյոն անուղեղ, ի՞նչա արել էտ մարդը, ու՞մա վատություն արել, ընդհակառակը նա միշտ սիրալիրա վերաբերվել Բարսելոնայի յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստին ի հեճույքս Գվարդիոլային որը կարծես թե ռասիստ լինի: Նորից եմ ասում Մոուրինյուն բոլոր առումներով ավելի բարձր է քան Գվարդիոլան իսկ Բարսելոնան սրանից երեք տարիներ առաջ ու դրանից մի վախտ առաջ էլ եղել է Արքայական Ռեալի ղազը


Երկու վարկյանով հեռացա Մոուին դարձրիք սուրբ: Հարցը այն է, որ ԻՄ ասածները գիտեն բոլոր ֆուտբոլից լավ հասկացող մարդիկ:
Եթե հասկանում ես, որ Պեպը 3 տարի աննդմեջ կզզզզզզզզզզզզցնում է Ռեալին, ապա խոսքը մի տար Նոյի թվերը:
Հ.Գ. Պեպը Մոուից այնքան է բարձր, որ դուք առավոտից իրիկուն Պեպի հետևից ընկած կեղտ եք մանգալիս վրեն: Բայց հիասթափեցնեմ, Պեպը աղջիկների մասին արած արտահայտությունը արել է որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացնենք իր ասածների հետևանքները(այսինքնս փոխաբերական իմաստով, մեկել ես առաջ կասկածներ ունեի, որ դու կարող է հարգում ես քեզանից մեծերին(տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը Պեպի մասին է), բայց երբ դու արեցիր լակոտ արտահայտությունը, ես համոզվեցի որ չե՛ս հարգում :Xeloq:  )

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Չէ դու իսկականից քեզ դրել ես Մեսսիի տեղը*  
> Կարծեմ թե անձամբ քո հասցեին չեմ արտահայտվել այլ կտցրած Գվարդիոլայի հետո էլ ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում ստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ Մոուրինյոն, եթե սիրածտ ակումբի անուղեղ մարզիչը նման տգետ ու լակոտավարի արտահայտություն է արել, առավել ևս ես գրառում անելու հավես էլ չունեմ նման ախմախ ու տգետ մարդկանց խոսքերին (Պեպ Գվարդիոլայի մասինա խոսքս) և հետո էլ ուզում եմ ասել որ իմ գրածները լրջից էլ լուրջ են, չկասկածես Մեսո ջան 
> Հա ու հետո էլ միգուցե Պեպը լավ մարզիչ է բայց որպես մարդ նա ՉԿԱ, քանի որ նա իրեն կրկին լակոտավարի պահեց այն ժամանակ երբ Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն նրանից գնդակն էր խնդրում իսկ նա էշ էշ գնդակը շպրտեց ուրիշ կողմ, էլ ուրիշ ինչպես կարելի է բնութագրել նման (մարդուն): Պեպտ Մոուրինիոյի ոտքը կեղտը չարժի իսկ կյանքը աստիճան է ու երբեք մի մոռացիր նշածտ երեք տարվա անցած տարիները *երբ Բարսելոնան Ռեալի ղազն էր*


Անկարողությունները, ավելի ճիշտ ապացույցներ չունենալու տեղը մի օգտագործիր կտցրած բառը, ՏԳԵՂ է տարիքիտ հետ համեմատած  :Bad: 
Միհատ խնդրանք, ասում ես որ Պեպը Մոուից ցածր է, ապա մի ապացույց բեր, թե՞ չկա :LOL:

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Լավ ելի, ինչ պատահականության մասինա խոսքը, էտ գրածտ ֆուտբոլից լավ չհասկացող մարդու տպավորությունա թողում, ինչը էսքան ժամանակ չեմ նկատել քեզ մոտ:
> Լրիվ պատահական 90 րոպե Բարսը չեր կարողանում գրավել Ռեալի դարպասը, լրիվ պատահական գեղեցիկ պասից հետո պատահական Ռոնալդուն գլխով կրակեց Բարսի դարպասը, պատահական Ադանը թռավ բայց չհասավ գնդակին:


Գլխով գոլը պատահականի հաշիվ է:
Մեկել մոռացար ասես՝ Բարսը 90 րոպե չեր կարողանում գոլ խփել Կասիլյասի անրավարտիկը գլխներին քաշած, գոլերի դեմը կծկված Ռեալի դարպասը:

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Երկու վարկյանով հեռացա Մոուին դարձրիք սուրբ: Հարցը այն է, որ ԻՄ ասածները գիտեն բոլոր ֆուտբոլից լավ հասկացող մարդիկ:
> Եթե հասկանում ես, որ Պեպը 3 տարի աննդմեջ կզզզզզզզզզզզզցնում է Ռեալին, ապա խոսքը մի տար Նոյի թվերը:
> Հ.Գ. Պեպը Մոուից այնքան է բարձր, որ դուք առավոտից իրիկուն Պեպի հետևից ընկած կեղտ եք մանգալիս վրեն: Բայց հիասթափեցնեմ, Պեպը աղջիկների մասին արած արտահայտությունը արել է որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացնենք իր ասածների հետևանքները(այսինքնս փոխաբերական իմաստով, մեկել ես առաջ կասկածներ ունեի, որ դու կարող է հարգում ես քեզանից մեծերին(տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը Պեպի մասին է), բայց երբ դու արեցիր լակոտ արտահայտությունը, ես համոզվեցի որ չե՛ս հարգում )


Այսքինն ով բարսելոն բալետ չի անում ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում??

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անկարողությունները, ավելի ճիշտ ապացույցներ չունենալու տեղը մի օգտագործիր կտցրած բառը, ՏԳԵՂ է տարիքիտ հետ համեմատած 
> Միհատ խնդրանք, ասում ես որ Պեպը Մոուից ցածր է, ապա մի ապացույց բեր, թե՞ չկա


Տարիքը ինչ կապ ունի, որ կտցրածը ասում եմ կտցրածա: Ես արդեն բերել եմ իմ ապացույցը որ Պեպը լակոտավարի պահեց իրեն, բարի լինեիր կարդայիր:
մի տաքացի ես քեզ հետ պռոբլեմ չունեմ

----------


## Vaho

> Գլխով գոլը պատահականի հաշիվ է:


Էս մեկը ուժեղ նորություն էր ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ  :LOL:

----------

REAL_ist (03.06.2011), Ungrateful (04.06.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (04.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պեպին ու Մոուրինյոյին համեմատելը շատ սխալա: 

Առաջինը ստեղծվածա Բարսելոնայի համար, հաջողությունների է հասել հարազատ թմին մարզելով ու հարց է` կկարողանա՞ հաջողությունների հասնել նաև օտար թմեր մարզելով:

Երկրորդը հաջողությունների է հասել 3 տարբեր թմերի հետ, տարբեր առաջնություններում և հիմա Ռեալի հետ հաջողությունների հիմքնա դնում: Մոուրինյոն այս առումով ունիկալ մարզիչա և ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ամենաուժեղների շարքինա արժանիորեն դասվում:

----------

Altair (03.06.2011), Kiss (05.06.2011), Vaho (03.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Պեպին ու Մոուրինյոյին համեմատելը շատ սխալա: 
> 
> Առաջինը ստեղծվածա Բարսելոնայի համար, հաջողությունների է հասել հարազատ թմին մարզելով ու հարց է` կկարողանա՞ հաջողությունների հասնել նաև օտար թմեր մարզելով:
> 
> Երկրորդը հաջողությունների է հասել 3 տարբեր թմերի հետ, տարբեր առաջնություններում և հիմա Ռեալի հետ հաջողությունների հիմքնա դնում: Մոուրինյոն այս առումով ունիկալ մարզիչա և ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ամենաուժեղների շարքինա արժանիորեն դասվում:


Բայց ես Մոուին չեմ անվանում ԼԱԿՈՏ:

----------


## Altair

> Էս մեկը ուժեղ նորություն էր ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ


Իմ համար հա: Քանի որ Ռոնալդուի բախտը բերեց նրանում, որ իրեն պահող ֆուտբոլիստի բոյը գնդակին չհասավ:
Հ.Գ. Ադանը Բարսելոնի դարպասապահը չի(Պինտո)

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Ու վերջիվերջո Մեսսի,ետ որ ասում ես շուտվա բաներ ենք հիշում,փաստորեն դու ուղակի Բարսելոն ես բալետ անում որովհետև ինքը ես տարի,կամ անցած տարի լավա խաղում,բայց եթե մյուս տարի վատ խաղաց քո համար ինքը դառնալույա վա՞տ թիմ?

----------


## Արծիվ

> մեկել ես առաջ կասկածներ ունեի, որ դու կարող է հարգում ես քեզանից մեծերին(տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը Պեպի մասին է), բայց երբ դու արեցիր լակոտ արտահայտությունը, ես համոզվեցի որ չե՛ս հարգում )


Այ ընկեր նախ և առաջ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան ինձանից փոքր է տարիքով հետո էլ անկախ ամեն ինչից նա երեխայի պես պահեց իրեն երբ Ռոնալդոն գնդակը խնդրեց նրանից, հիմա ասածտ ի՞նչա  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Էյնշտեյնիկ

Խնդրում եմ Ռոնալդուին  սուրբ մի սարքեք` <Ռոնալդոն գնդակը *խնդրեց* նրանից>

----------

Altair (04.06.2011), Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ու վերջիվերջո Մեսսի,ետ որ ասում ես շուտվա բաներ ենք հիշում,փաստորեն դու ուղակի Բարսելոն ես բալետ անում որովհետև ինքը ես տարի,կամ անցած տարի լավա խաղում,բայց եթե մյուս տարի վատ խաղաց քո համար ինքը դառնալույա վա՞տ թիմ?


Ես խոսակցությունս տանում եմ սույն տարվա մասին, իսկ դուք Նոյի թիվ եք հիշում: Ինչոր ես չե՛մ հիշում, թե ասել եմ Բարսելոնան 7-տարի առաջ Ռեալին կզզզզցնում էր:

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Այ ընկեր նախ և առաջ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան ինձանից փոքր է տարիքով հետո էլ անկախ ամեն ինչից նա երեխայի պես պահեց իրեն երբ Ռոնալդոն գնդակը խնդրեց նրանից, հիմա ասածտ ի՞նչա


Եթե փոքր է, ապա ներողություն: Չնայած ես գաղափարել չեի կարող ունենալ, որ դու այդ լավ մարդուց  տարիքով ես: Ռոնալդուն եկավ Գվարդիոլաի մոտ գնդակի ետևից, բայց նրան չասեց՝ «Խնդրում եմ պարոն Գվարդիոլա, տվեք ինձ այդ գնդակը՝ ձեր Սուրբ ձեռքերով»  :LOL: :Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Գվարդիոլաին, դա ֆուտբոլում՝ ոչ առաջի, ոչել վերջին դեպքը չեր, երբ մի մարդը գնդակը գցում է գետին այլ ոչ թե տալիս կողքինին:

----------

Kiss (05.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Ես խոսակցությունս տանում եմ սույն տարվա մասին, իսկ դուք Նոյի թիվ եք հիշում: Ինչոր ես չե՛մ հիշում, թե ասել եմ Բարսելոնան 7-տարի առաջ Ռեալին կզզզզցնում էր:


 Ես Նոյի թվեր չէի հիշել ու հասարակ հարցրեցի եթե մյու տարի վատ խաղաց ասելու ես անկապ թիմա?

----------


## Altair

> Ես Նոյի թվեր չէի հիշել ու հասարակ հարցրեցի եթե մյու տարի վատ խաղաց ասելու ես անկապ թիմա?


Իսկ դու ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ հավանականություն կա,թե ես չեմ սիրի:

----------


## Sinigami

> Իսկ դու ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ հավանականություն կա,թե ես չեմ սիրի:


 Նրանից,որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում են փաստը,որ Ռեալը շատ լավա խաղացել ոչ վաղ անցյալում ու եսօր էլ վատ չի խաղում,իսկ դու թիմի արժանիքները դատում ես տվյալ մրցաշրջանով:

----------

Maxpayne (09.06.2011), Vaho (05.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե փոքր է, ապա ներողություն: Չնայած ես գաղափարել չեի կարող ունենալ, որ դու այդ լավ մարդուց  տարիքով ես: Ռոնալդուն եկավ Գվարդիոլաի մոտ գնդակի ետևից, բայց նրան չասեց՝ «Խնդրում եմ պարոն Գվարդիոլա, տվեք ինձ այդ գնդակը՝ ձեր Սուրբ ձեռքերով» :Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Գվարդիոլաին, դա ֆուտբոլում՝ ոչ առաջի, ոչել վերջին դեպքը չեր, երբ մի մարդը գնդակը գցում է գետին այլ ոչ թե տալիս կողքինին:


Կարիք չկա ներողություն խնդրելու իսկ Գվարդիոլայի և Ռոնալդոյի միջև տեղի ունեցածի առաջին մեղավորը Պեպն էր, ասենք թե Ռոնալդոն ջահելա բան չի ջոկում բա դու գլխիտ մազերը թափելա ամոթ չես անում որ տենց ես վարվում էտ ջահելի հետ  :LOL:  Հա հետո դու ինչ գիտես թե Ռոնալդոն ինչ ձևովա խնդրել գնդակը, կարողա կողքը կանգնած էիր  :Cool: 
Լավ եկեք չվիճենք միմյանց հետ օտար ազգերի համար, ով լավնա թող մնա լավը իսկ ով վատնա թող փորձի լավանա:

----------

Kiss (09.06.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Նրանից,որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում են փաստը,որ Ռեալը շատ լավա խաղացել ոչ վաղ անցյալում ու եսօր էլ վատ չի խաղում,իսկ դու թիմի արժանիքները դատում ես տվյալ մրցաշրջանով:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ էն ժամանակ, երբ ռեալն ու վալենսիան  էին իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլ խաղում ուր էր բարսան? ֆուտբոլ սիրողները կհիշեն էտ 2003-2004, 2004-2005,2005-2006,2006-2007 մրցաշրջաններն էին. մի քանի տարի հետո, որ բետիսը սկսեց լավ խաղալ պիտի դրան բալետ անեք?

----------


## Altair

> լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ էն ժամանակ, երբ ռեալն ու վալենսիան  էին իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլ խաղում ուր էր բարսան? ֆուտբոլ սիրողները կհիշեն էտ 2003-2004, 2004-2005,2005-2006,2006-2007 մրցաշրջաններն էին. մի քանի տարի հետո, որ բետիսը սկսեց լավ խաղալ պիտի դրան բալետ անեք?


Նորից ու նորից՝ Եթե չեք ուզում հասկանալ իմ ասածի իմաստը, ես վերջ դնեմ, որպեսզի ապագայում կոնֆլիկտներ չլինեն: 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե Բարսելոնան 2003-2007թթ. ինչ արդյունքներ ուներ, ես այն ժամանակ ֆուտբոլից ալերգիա ունեի, այ եղբայրներ կյանքը առաջ է գնում իսկ դուք ետ, մտածեք ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին, 4-5 տարի հետո ես չէմ վերհիշի այս թվերը, քանի որ Բարսելոնան ինձ՝ իր խոնար երկրպագուին արդեն այս տարի տեղիքներ տվել է հպարտանալու իրենով և ես արդեն դա վայելել եմ , ու քայլում եմ առաջ:THE END*

----------


## Gayl

> [spoiler] Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե Բարսելոնան 2003-2007թթ. ինչ արդյունքներ ուներ, ես այն ժամանակ ֆուտբոլից ալերգիա ունեի, այ եղբայրներ կյանքը առաջ է գնում իսկ դուք հետ, մտածեք ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին, 4-5 տարի հետո ես չէմ վերհիշի այս թվերը, քանի որ Բարսելոնան ինձ՝ իր խոնար երկրպագուին արդեն այս տարի տեղիքներ տվել է հպարտանալու իրենով և ես արդեն դա վայելել եմ , ու քայլում եմ առաջ:THE END [\spoiler]


Հեսա էս գրառման համար կարողա իսկականից THE END լինի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (10.06.2011), Maxpayne (10.06.2011), Moonwalker (10.06.2011), Vaho (10.06.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Նորից ու նորից՝ Եթե չեք ուզում հասկանալ իմ ասածի իմաստը, ես վերջ դնեմ, որպեսզի ապագայում կոնֆլիկտներ չլինեն: 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե Բարսելոնան 2003-2007թթ. ինչ արդյունքներ ուներ, ես այն ժամանակ ֆուտբոլից ալերգիա ունեի, այ եղբայրներ կյանքը առաջ է գնում իսկ դուք ետ, մտածեք ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին, 4-5 տարի հետո ես չէմ վերհիշի այս թվերը, քանի որ Բարսելոնան ինձ՝ իր խոնար երկրպագուին արդեն այս տարի տեղիքներ տվել է հպարտանալու իրենով և ես արդեն դա վայելել եմ , ու քայլում եմ առաջ:THE END*


Մեսսի առանց անցյալի ապագա չկա յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտում ապագան կառուցվում ա անցյալում ձեռք բերած փորձի հիման վրա, չեմ շարունակի էս խոսակցությունը որովհետև մենք տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենք ֆուտբոլի մասին. ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ

----------

Vaho (11.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսի առանց անցյալի ապագա չկա յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտում ապագան կառուցվում ա անցյալում ձեռք բերած փորձի հիման վրա, չեմ շարունակի էս խոսակցությունը որովհետև մենք տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենք ֆուտբոլի մասին. ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ


Դե հո հիմա չե՞մ ասում անցյալը մոռացեք, ուղղակի ապրեք ներկայով:

----------


## Altair

Այսօր ես հաշվեցի 2010/2011թթ Ռեալ Բարսելոնա խաղերում փոխանակված գոլերի տարբերությունները՝ 3-9 օգուտ Բարսելոնաի : Գոլերը. Ռեալ՝ Ռոնալդու(11Մ), Ռոնալդու, Մարսելո: Բարսելոնա՝ Խավի, Պեդռո, Վիլյա, Վիլյա, Ժեֆրեն, Մեսսի(11Մ), Մեսսի, Մեսսի, Պեդռո:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Դե հո հիմա չե՞մ ասում անցյալը մոռացեք, ուղղակի ապրեք ներկայով:


ես չեմ էլ ապրում անցյալով ու հնարավոր էլ չի դու էն ասա ՖիՖԱ 2011 խաղացել էս  ?

----------


## Altair

> ես չեմ էլ ապրում անցյալով ու հնարավոր էլ չի դու էն ասա ՖիՖԱ 2011 խաղացել էս  ?


Հա բայց Ռեալի հետ չէ :LOL: 
Արի  անձնական նամակներով խոսանք ախպեր:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը կրկին անգամ ապացուցում է իր գավառամտությունը.
«...Պատասխանատվությունը մեր միլիոնավոր երկրպագուների առջև մեզանից պահանջում է համապատասխան վարքագիծ: Ռեալ Մադրիդն ու Բարսելոնան դարավոր պատմություն ունեցող ակումբներ են, որոնք ունեն պարտավորության մեծ աստիճան իրենց սոսյոսների և երկրպագուների առջև: Եվ մենք պետք է կողք կողքի ընթանանք որոշ հարցերում: *Սակայն եթե Ռեալը կրկին անցնի մարզական պահվածքի սահմանները, ապա մենք ստիպված կլինենք խզել մեր կապերը*: Մենք դա չենք ցանկանում, բայց եթե ստիպված լինենք դա անել, ապա չենք կասկածի մեր որոշման մեջ:» 

Արքայավայել պահվածքը իրան պատասխան:
«Ռեալ Մադրիդը» ցավում է ՖԱ «Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելի անհաջող ելույթի համար, բայց չնայած դրան՝ շարունակելու է ձգտել հնարավորինս լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ այդ ակումբի հետ, ինչպես և անում է Իսպանիայի և ամբողջ աշխարհի այլ ակումբների դեպքում:
Realmadrid.am

Գառը երբեք հովիվ չի դառնա: Ռոսելը հիշացնումա եվրոպական պետությունների հետ բանակցող աֆրիկական խուլ պետություններից մեկի նորեկ նախագահի:

----------

Moonwalker (17.06.2011), Ungrateful (17.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը կրկին անգամ ապացուցում է իր գավառամտությունը.
> «...Պատասխանատվությունը մեր միլիոնավոր երկրպագուների առջև մեզանից պահանջում է համապատասխան վարքագիծ: Ռեալ Մադրիդն ու Բարսելոնան դարավոր պատմություն ունեցող ակումբներ են, որոնք ունեն պարտավորության մեծ աստիճան իրենց սոսյոսների և երկրպագուների առջև: Եվ մենք պետք է կողք կողքի ընթանանք որոշ հարցերում: *Սակայն եթե Ռեալը կրկին անցնի մարզական պահվածքի սահմանները, ապա մենք ստիպված կլինենք խզել մեր կապերը*: Մենք դա չենք ցանկանում, բայց եթե ստիպված լինենք դա անել, ապա չենք կասկածի մեր որոշման մեջ:» 
> 
> Արքայավայել պահվածքը իրան պատասխան:
> «Ռեալ Մադրիդը» ցավում է ՖԱ «Բարսելոնայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելի անհաջող ելույթի համար, բայց չնայած դրան՝ շարունակելու է ձգտել հնարավորինս լավ հարաբերություններ ունենալ այդ ակումբի հետ, ինչպես և անում է Իսպանիայի և ամբողջ աշխարհի այլ ակումբների դեպքում:
> Realmadrid.am
> 
> Գառը երբեք հովիվ չի դառնա: Ռոսելը հիշացնումա եվրոպական պետությունների հետ բանակցող աֆրիկական խուլ պետություններից մեկի նորեկ նախագահի:


Քհմ-քհմ,՝
"Եթե Մոուրինյոն հրապարակայնորեն Գվարդիոլային ասում էր, որ ամաչի իր հաղթանակների համար, ապա հենց ինքը պետք է առաջին հերթին ամաչի նման հայտարարությունների համար: Եթե մարզական սահմանները կրկին խախտվեն, ապա մենք կունենանք բոլոր իրավունքները` խզելու բոլոր հարաբերությունները: Մենք դա չենք ցանկանում, սակայն ստիպված ենք ձեռքը պահել զարկերակի վրա: Մենք մարզաշխարհի մարդիկ ենք, իսկ մարզաշխարհում միշտ էլ լինում են հաղթանակներ և պարտություններ, բայց պետք է միշտ գործել կանոնների սահմաններում":
Գրելուց մինչև վերջ գրեք  :Beee:

----------


## Altair

*Գագո. Բարսելոնան լավագույն թիմն է պատմության մեջ*
Մադրիդի Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան Ֆեռնանդո Գագոն բավականին հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն է արել, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:

Սպասվում է, որ արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստը լքելու է «Արքայական ակումբի» շարքերը այս ամռանը' անցած երկու մրցաշրջաններում ստացած վնասվածքների պատճառով: Գագոն որոշել է չզսպել իրեն, և հայտնել է իր կարծիքը Բարսա-Ռեալ հավերժ մրցակցության մասին:

Բարսելոնա» ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ լավագույն թիմն է: Նրանք բոլոր կետերով գերազանցում են Ռեալին, պարզապես «Արքայական ակումբի» երկրպագուները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել դա»,- ֆուտբոլիստի խոսքերն է մեջբերում ESPN Argentina- ն:
http://totalbarca.do.am/news

----------


## Altair

*Գուտի. «Մեսսին ավելի լավն է, քան Ռոնալդուն»*
Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է elmundodeportivo.es-ը, Խոսե Մարիա Գուտյերեսը, կամ պարզապես Գուտին La Gaceta ամսագրի հարցազրույցում նշել է, որ այս պահի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը ոչ թե Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդուն է, այլ Լեոնել Մեսսին: 
- Ես նրան չեմ քննադատում (Ք.Ռոնալդու): Նա շատ լավ խաղացող է, կարող է որոշել խաղի ելքը, սակայն մինչ այժմ նա չի կարողանում առավել լուրջ հանդիպումներին ներկայանալ այնպես, ինչպես անում է Լեոնել Մեսսին: Այդ իսկ պատճառով Մեսսին նրանից առավել է, նաև այն փաստը կարող եմ նշել, որ Արգենտինացին Պորտուգալացուց 2 տարի փոքր է: Ռոնալդուն խաղում է զուտ գեղեցկության համար և մեկ մեկ էլ մոռանում է, որ պետք է կոնկրետանալ խաղի, այլ ոչ միայն հանդիսատեսի աչքերի համար: 
Ես որպես «Ռեալ մադրիդի» սան, մի փոքր ափսոսում եմ, որ հեռացել եմ իմ հայրենի տնից և թիմից: Հեռանալու ժամանակ մի քիչ բլանկոսները իմ հանդեպ սառն են եղել, սակայն ես ավելին էի սպասում: Իմ կարծիքով ես արժանի չէի դրան: «Բարսելոնայի» փիլիսոփայությանը ես նախանձում եմ, նրանք կարողանում են կանտերայից հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստներ կերտել, իսկ «Ռեալը» այդպիսի փիլիսոփայությունից զուրկ է:* Լինելով իսկական Մադրիդիստ, ես ցավով եմ նայում այն փաստին, որ այժմյա հիմնական կազմի կանտերանո է միայն Իկերը*,- եզրափակել է Գուտին:
http://www.armbarca.com/news
հ.գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ Բարսելոնայի հիմնական կազմում են խաղում իր  կանտերաններից 6-ը՝ Վիկտոր Վալդես-դարպասապահ. Կառլես Պույոլ-պաշտպան.Սերխիո Բուսկետս,Խավի Հերնանդես-կիսապաշտպաններ. *Լիոնել Մեսսի*, Պեդռո Ռոդրիգուեզ-հարձակվողներ:
Յուրաքանչյուրը մտնում են լավագույնների տասնյակում, եթե ոչ առաջինները:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եվս մեկ «Կլասիկո»: 

Օգոստոսի 6-ին, ժամը՝ 00:00 - ին կարող եք հետևել այս երկու թիմերի այս տարվա ևս մեկ դիմակայությանը, որը արդեն նոր մրցաշրջանից առաջ կանցնի շատ լարված պայքարում:

Թերևս կողմերի հնարավորությունը գնահատում եմ 40/60% հարաբերությամբ: Ճիշտ է, խաղը տեղի է ունենում Ռեալի դաշտում, բայց ես նախապատվուտթյունը, հաղթելու հնարավորությունը կտամ չեմպիոնին՝ Բարսելոնային, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երկրպագում եմ, այլ զուտ լավ մարզավիճակի: 

Հ.Գ Հուսով եմ առաջ ենք գնալու… Forza Barca՜……… :Love:

----------

Altair (21.07.2011), Inna (21.07.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Գագո. Բարսելոնան լավագույն թիմն է պատմության մեջ*
> 
> Մադրիդի Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան Ֆեռնանդո Գագոն բավականին հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն է արել, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:
> 
> Սպասվում է, որ արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստը լքելու է «Արքայական ակումբի» շարքերը այս ամռանը' անցած երկու մրցաշրջաններում ստացած վնասվածքների պատճառով: Գագոն որոշել է չզսպել իրեն, և հայտնել է իր կարծիքը Բարսա-Ռեալ հավերժ մրցակցության մասին:
> 
> Բարսելոնա» ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ լավագույն թիմն է: Նրանք բոլոր կետերով գերազանցում են Ռեալին, պարզապես «Արքայական ակումբի» երկրպագուները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել դա»,- ֆուտբոլիստի խոսքերն է մեջբերում ESPN Argentina- ն:
> http://totalbarca.do.am/news


Ոնց չեմ սիրում սենց «հետևից» խոսացողներին: Հենց զգում են, որ իրենց գնացքը գնացել է, մի կողտոտ բան պիտի ասեն, նոր հեռանան  :Bad: :
Եթե թիմը լավագույնը չէ, ըստ էս պարոնի, ապա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր. երկրպագու՞ն  :Shok:   :Fool: : Ասա` դու էլ թիմի խաղացող ես, բա խաղա: Թե՞ քո նման անտաղանդը որ խաղա, հազիվ էլ էդ լինի: Ջղայնացա:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2011), Moonwalker (21.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2011), Սերխիո (22.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում սենց «հետևից» խոսացողներին: Հենց զգում են, որ իրենց գնացքը գնացել է, մի կողտոտ բան պիտի ասեն, նոր հեռանան :
> Եթե թիմը լավագույնը չէ, ըստ էս պարոնի, ապա ո՞վ ա մեղավոր. երկրպագու՞ն  : Ասա` դու էլ թիմի խաղացող ես, բա խաղա: Թե՞ քո նման անտաղանդը որ խաղա, հազիվ էլ էդ լինի: Ջղայնացա:


Ետ ել ձեր նվիրված ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը  :Lol2:

----------


## Maxpayne

«Բարսա»-«Ռեալ»՝ օգոստոսոի 14-ին և 17-ին կայանալիք սուպերգավաթի հանդիպումներին ընդառաջ(Մոռացել էի...)

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Օգոստոսի 14 և 17 - ին ի՞նչ խաղեր են լինելու:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթ ու սուպերկլասիկո два в одном.

----------

Ապե Ջան (23.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> *Գագո. Բարսելոնան լավագույն թիմն է պատմության մեջ*
> Մադրիդի Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան Ֆեռնանդո Գագոն բավականին հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն է արել, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:
> 
> Սպասվում է, որ արգենտինացի ֆուտբոլիստը լքելու է «Արքայական ակումբի» շարքերը այս ամռանը' անցած երկու մրցաշրջաններում ստացած վնասվածքների պատճառով: Գագոն որոշել է չզսպել իրեն, և հայտնել է իր կարծիքը Բարսա-Ռեալ հավերժ մրցակցության մասին:
> 
> Բարսելոնա» ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ լավագույն թիմն է: Նրանք բոլոր կետերով գերազանցում են Ռեալին, պարզապես «Արքայական ակումբի» երկրպագուները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել դա»,- ֆուտբոլիստի խոսքերն է մեջբերում ESPN Argentina- ն:
> http://totalbarca.do.am/news


ինչ անշնորհք խաղցող դուս էկավ էս Գագոն: սրան էն սկզբից է, որ բերին Ռեալ աչքիս ալաբուլա էր էրևում...

----------


## Maxpayne

> Օգոստոսի 14 և 17 - ին ի՞նչ խաղեր են լինելու:


Իսպանիայի Սուպերգավաթ՝ Չեմպիոնի ու Գավաթակրի միջև...

----------

Yellow Raven (24.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Եվս մեկ «Կլասիկո»: 
> 
> Օգոստոսի 6-ին, ժամը՝ 00:00 - ին կարող եք հետևել այս երկու թիմերի այս տարվա ևս մեկ դիմակայությանը, որը արդեն նոր մրցաշրջանից առաջ կանցնի շատ լարված պայքարում:
> 
> Թերևս կողմերի հնարավորությունը գնահատում եմ 40/60% հարաբերությամբ: Ճիշտ է, խաղը տեղի է ունենում Ռեալի դաշտում, բայց ես նախապատվուտթյունը, հաղթելու հնարավորությունը կտամ չեմպիոնին՝ Բարսելոնային, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երկրպագում եմ, այլ զուտ լավ մարզավիճակի: 
> 
> Հ.Գ Հուսով եմ առաջ ենք գնալու… Forza Barca՜………


Էս ինչ խաղ ա որ?

----------


## Altair

> ինչ անշնորհք խաղցող դուս էկավ էս Գագոն: սրան էն սկզբից է, որ բերին Ռեալ աչքիս ալաբուլա էր էրևում...


Խի՞:
Իսկ դու մտածում էիր, որ եթե ֆուտբոլիստը մի ակումբից դուրս է գալիս, ապա պետք է իր մտքերը չասի՞:
Յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Խի՞:
> Իսկ դու մտածում էիր, որ եթե ֆուտբոլիստը մի ակումբից դուրս է գալիս, ապա պետք է իր մտքերը չասի՞:
> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու:


եթե իր խաղը չի ստացվել մի ակումբում, դա չի արդարացնում նրա վարվելակերպը... Ռեալի կազմում տեղ չգտնելը միայն ու միայն իր մեղքն ա, ինչ էլ լինի ինքն ակումբում մի քանի տարի ա անցկացրել ու պետք ա հարգի բոլորին..

----------


## Altair

> եթե իր խաղը չի ստացվել մի ակումբում, դա չի արդարացնում նրա վարվելակերպը... Ռեալի կազմում տեղ չգտնելը միայն ու միայն իր մեղքն ա, ինչ էլ լինի ինքն ակումբում մի քանի տարի ա անցկացրել ու պետք ա հարգի բոլորին..


Փաստորեն իմ տեսակատը ճիշտ ա :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մի քիչ զվարճանանք միասին  :Wink: 

Անցած շաբաթ Ռոնալդոյի հարսանիքն էր  :LOL: 



Պարզվել է որ Պույոլի նախնիները պատկանում են այս ոչխարատեսակին  :LOL: 



Մեսսին փորձում է փնտրել իր սիրելի Բարսելոնային կորցրելա խեղճ տղան,   :LOL: 



Հալա Ռեալ հալա Մադրիդ  :Clapping:  :Yes:  :Bux:

----------


## Altair

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> Մի քիչ զվարճանանք միասին 
> 
> Անցած շաբաթ Ռոնալդոյի հարսանիքն էր 
> 
> 
> 
> Պարզվել է որ Պույոլի նախնիները պատկանում են այս ոչխարատեսակին 
> 
> 
> ...




Զվարճանալու ոչինչ չկար  :Bad:

----------


## Altair

Մենք առանց քեզել ենք կարողանում զվարճանալ: Եթե ուզում ես միացիր:

----------


## Maxpayne

դե մենք էլ ուրախանալու առիթներ ունենք՝ :Wink: 









Էս վերջինը բարսին էլ ա ասպպասվում...

----------

Արծիվ (12.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

> դե մենք էլ ուրախանալու առիթներ ունենք՝
> 
> Էս վերջինը բարսին էլ ա ասպպասվում...


Ավելի Հին բան չկա՞ր  :LOL: 



> Մի քիչ զվարճանանք միասին 
> 
> Անցած շաբաթ Ռոնալդոյի հարսանիքն էր 
> 
> 
> Պարզվել է որ Պույոլի նախնիները պատկանում են այս ոչխարատեսակին 
> 
> 
> Մեսսին փորձում է փնտրել իր սիրելի Բարսելոնային կորցրելա խեղճ տղան,  
> ...


Ի՞նչ եք ծանր տանում տղեքը սիրած թիմի ֆուտբոլով ուրախանալու կարիք չունեն ստիպված նկարներ մկարներով են ուրախանում. խորհուրդ կտամ ուղակի կոմեդիաներ նայեք ավելի կզվարճանաք  :Wink:  Չնայած կոմեդիաներով կուտակված ցավը Մեսսիի ու Բարսայի մնացած խաղացողների նկատմամբ չի նվազի  :LOL:

----------

Altair (02.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ավելի Հին բան չկա՞ր


Ամենահինն էր կներես ուրիշ չկար

----------


## Altair

> Ամենահինն էր կներես ուրիշ չկար


Բա որ ասում էի անցյալով եք ապրում :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> դե մենք էլ ուրախանալու առիթներ ունենք՝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Միհատ թվերը կգրե՞ս  :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. Ավելի ճիշտ հազարամյակը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

*Ք. Ռոնալդու. «Պատրաստվում ենք ներկայանալ լավագույն կերպով»*
cristiano-ronaldo-2011.jpg
Ինչպես հաղորդում է Sky Sports-ը, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի և «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» հարձակվող Քրիստիանու Ռոնալդուն նշել է, որ այժմ նրանք պատրաստվում են Իսպանիայի Սուպեր գավաթի խաղին:
- Մեզ պետք չէ նոր հարձակվող, մենք այսպես էլ կարող ենք պայքարել բոլորի, այդ թվում նաև «Բարսելոնայի» դեմ: Ես նույնպես խոսք եմ տալիս, որ կհաղթենք բոլոր Էլ կլասսիկոները: Պատրաստվում ենք ներկայանալ լավագույն կերպով,- եզրափակել է Պորտուգալացին: Աղբյուրը
Հ.Գ. Մեռածի ականջողները՜… :Lol2:

----------

Սամվել (02.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Ք. Ռոնալդու. «Պատրաստվում ենք ներկայանալ լավագույն կերպով»*
> cristiano-ronaldo-2011.jpg
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է Sky Sports-ը, Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի և «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» հարձակվող Քրիստիանու Ռոնալդուն նշել է, որ այժմ նրանք պատրաստվում են Իսպանիայի Սուպեր գավաթի խաղին:
> - Մեզ պետք չէ նոր հարձակվող, մենք այսպես էլ կարող ենք պայքարել բոլորի, այդ թվում նաև «Բարսելոնայի» դեմ: Ես նույնպես խոսք եմ տալիս, որ կհաղթենք բոլոր Էլ կլասսիկոները: Պատրաստվում ենք ներկայանալ լավագույն կերպով,- եզրափակել է Պորտուգալացին: Աղբյուրը
> Հ.Գ. Մեռածի ականջողները՜…


Վերջ արդեն խոսք ա տվել, եթե միհատ ոչոքի լինի կամ պարտություն, ապա Ռոնալդուհին կնիկա, ու խոսքից թռնող:

----------

Maxpayne (02.08.2011), Սամվել (02.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսի ջան, armbarca-ն մենք էլ ենք կարդում: Էդքանը էստեղ «քոթի-փեյսթ» անելու կարիք երևի թե չկա:

----------

Gayl (03.08.2011), Maxpayne (02.08.2011), Moonwalker (02.08.2011), Ungrateful (03.08.2011), Ներսես_AM (03.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեսսի ջան, armbarca-ն մենք էլ ենք կարդում: Էդքանը էստեղ «քոթի-փեյսթ» անելու կարիք երևի թե չկա:


 Ես օրինակ ժամանակ չեմ ունենում կարդալու, բայց հարազատ ակումբը կարդում եմ գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ... 



> cristiano-ronaldo-2011.jpg
> Աղբյուրը
> Հ.Գ. Մեռածի ականջողները՜…


Սիրտս խառնեց էլի... ընենց մի հատ ոչ նորմատիվ բառապաշար կանեի սրա հասցեին  :LOL:

----------

Altair (03.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> *Ռամոս. «Բարսելոնան և Ինտերը ՉԼ 11/12-ի ուժեղ թիմերն են»*Ինչպես հայտնում է Goal.com-ը, իսպանիայի հավաքականի և «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» պաշտպան Սերխիո Ռամոսի կարծիքով «Բարսելոնան» և «Ինտերը» «Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2011/12»-ի ուժեղագույն թիմերն են:
> - Դեռ վաղ է ինչ որ կանխագուշակումներ անելու համար, սակայն ես կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ուժեղագույներն են: Պարզ չէ, թե խմբային փուլը ում հետ ենք անցկացնելու, բայց մի բան է պարզ, որ այս տարի նույնպես «Բարսելոնան» պայքարելու է ՉԼ գավաթի համար,- եզրափակել է Ռամոսը:
> Աղբյուրը


կարող էս ինձ տալ Goal.com-ի այդ հոդվածի հասցեն?

----------


## Altair

> կարող էս ինձ տալ Goal.com-ի այդ հոդվածի հասցեն?


Չունեմ, բայց կարողա վաղը տամ OK?

----------


## Maxpayne

> Չունեմ, բայց կարողա վաղը տամ OK?


կսպասեմ

----------


## Altair

Ինչպես գիտենք, Բարսան ԱՄՆ-ում մասնակցում էր «World Football Challenge 2011» մրցաշարին:

Բարսայի խաղերին` մարզադաշտից եկել են հետևելու 212.694 հանդիսատես` 3 խաղում: Իսկ Մադրիդի Ռեալի 3 խաղերին մարզադաշտից հետևել են 143.000 հանդիսատես: 
http://www.fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ինչպես գիտենք, Բարսան ԱՄՆ-ում մասնակցում էր «World Football Challenge 2011» մրցաշարին:
> 
> Բարսայի խաղերին` մարզադաշտից եկել են հետևելու 212.694 հանդիսատես` 3 խաղում: Իսկ Մադրիդի Ռեալի 3 խաղերին մարզադաշտից հետևել են 143.000 հանդիսատես: 
> http://www.fcbarca.net.ru


ԷԷԷԷԷԷ Մեսսի: համ նշում էս, որ Բարսան Մրցաշարի ա մասնակցում համ է համեմատում էս? Ռեալն ընդեղ ընդամենը ընկերական խաղեր էր անցկացնում...

----------


## Altair

> ԷԷԷԷԷԷ Մեսսի: համ նշում էս, որ Բարսան Մրցաշարի ա մասնակցում համ է համեմատում էս? Ռեալն ընդեղ ընդամենը ընկերական խաղեր էր անցկացնում...


Այստեղ ամենա քիչը դա էր ինձ հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Altair

Ութոտնուկ Իկերը, որը բնակվում է Մալագայում, կանխագուշակել է Իսպանիայի Սուպերգավաթի Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ առաջին հանդիպման հաղթողին:

Կար 2 ամանով կերակուր, մեկը Բարսայի դրոշով, մյուսը` Ռեալի: Իկերը նախընտրեց կերակուրը ուտել Բարսայի ամանից: Իկերը սխալվել է 2 անգամ, եթե նա այս անգամ էլ սխալվի` ուրեմն նա վերջ կդնի իր գուշակություններին: 
*fcbarca.net.ru*
Հ.Գ. եթե չեմ սխալվում, ապա այդ երկուսնել Բարսային դեմ էին եղել(մեկը Շախտյորի հետ, մյուսը Ռեալի հետ 2-0-իս առաջ)

----------

Maxpayne (12.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Մադրիդ են թռչել` Վալդեսը, Պինտոն, Պիկեն, Պույոլը, Ալվեշը, Մեսսին, Չավին, Վիլյան, Սանչեսը, Տիագոն, Ինիեստան, Մասկերանոն, Կեյտան, Բուսկետսը, Պեդրոն, Ադրիանոն, Աբիդալը, Մակսվելլը, Աֆելլայը, Մոնտոյան, դոս Սանթոսը և Մունիեստան:

----------


## Altair

Սխեման

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սխեման


Վալդեսին ճիշտ էլ նկարել են՝ գոլ ընդունելուց: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2011), Freeman (15.08.2011), Monk (15.08.2011), Universe (14.08.2011), Vaho (14.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

Ժողովուրդ, էսօր ժամը քանիսի՞նա Ռեալը կրելու բարսելոնային

----------

Maxpayne (15.08.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Գիշերը ժամը 1-ին

----------

Maxpayne (15.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Սուդիայի ու Խեդիրայի հերը կանիծեմ: Անասուն լակոտը քացով խփեց Աբիդալին: :Angry2:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, ակումբի Մեսսին ասում ա




> Ռեալ-Բարսա խաղը նայեցի,առաջին խաղակեսը վերջացավ,հիմա ով չի տեսել,արդյունքներն ասեմ՝ մոտ 10-րդ րոպեում Օզիլը խզարեց,դրանից մի քսան րոպե հետո Վիլյան տուգանայինի անկյունի կողից Կասիլիասին գոլ խփեց, 42-րդ րոպեում Մեսսին (ակումբի չէ ) երեք հոգու անցավ ու հաշիվը դարձրեց 2:1՝ հօգուտ Բարսայի


Ուղղակի ես կոմպի դեմն եմ հավես չունեմ գնամ,ինքը Լոգ ին լինի,դրա համար եմ ես գրառում անում 
Հ.գ. մի հատ պարսկական անկապ ալիքով ենք նայում,որակն էլ նենց վատ ա,որ սաղի դեմքերը համարյա նույնն ա :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (15.08.2011), Maxpayne (15.08.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

:Hands Up:  :Love:

----------

Altair (15.08.2011), Kita (15.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Խաղը ավարտվեց 2-2: Հաշիվը միամիտ Ալոնսոն հավասարեցրեց :LOL: 
Բայց Վիլյաի գոլը անմոռանալի էր :Blush: 

Մենակ տեսնեիք: Սանչեսը Մարսելոյի վրա կայֆավատ էր լինում, հա չլում էր: Նույնը Տիագոն, Անցավ Խեդիրային, Մարսելոին և Ռամոսին: 
Բա Վալդեսը, սպանում էր: Երեք անգամ շա՜տ հզոր կերպով սեյվ արեց: Առաջինը Բենզեմայի գլխից:
Բացի այդ երեքը, նայեվ շատ լավ սեյվեր արեց, ուղղակի այդ երեքը աննկարագրելի էին: Իսկ Կասը, ոնցոր դարպասապահ չլիներ, ուղղակի կանգնել էր, սիրունության համար :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ետքան էլ գովելի չի, որ թիմի  լավագույնը վռոն ա, էսօր հոգնայի մեծ չափաբաժին ստացավ *նոր կայքի տերը*

էլ գրելու  հավես դաժը չկա, թե որոնք էին պատահական ,որոնք  `տռուդավոյ...

----------

Ungrateful (15.08.2011), Vaho (15.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ետքան էլ գովելի չի, որ թիմի  լավագույնը վռոն ա, էսօր հոգնայի մեծ չափաբաժին ստացավ *նոր կայքի տերը*
> 
> էլ գրելու  հավես դաժը չկա, թե որոնք էին պատահական ,որոնք  `*տռուդավոյ...*


Պա՜հ :Beee:

----------

Ապե Ջան (15.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Ես էլ եմ պարսկաստանով նայե, Հ1-խաղը սկսելուց մի քանի րոպե առաջ պրոֆիլակտիկա կոխեց. լավ խաղ էր, սպասենք մյուսին...

----------


## John

Իսկապես լավ խաղ էր) բայց Բարսան արժանի չէր էդ հաշվին... ասենք հլը համեմատեք Բենզեմա-Վիլյա, Ռոնալդու-Մեսսի... Բենզեման ու Ռոնալդուն գոլեր չխփեցին, բայց հաստատ Վիլյայից ու Մեսսիից լավ էին խաղում: Լավ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ գեղեցիկ) որովհետև էս խաղում ինձ պետք էր տեսնել գեղեցիկ խաղ՝ ես այս թիմերից ոչ մեկին չեմ երկրպագում))) Դանի Ալվեշը էլի դերասանություն արեց՝ ազդում ա ինքը իմ ներվերին... չեմ ասում խախտում չկար՝ ուղղակի նենց չէր էլի որ տենց թավալվեր, գալարվեր ու մի րոպե հետո սաղ մոռացած վիճեր մրցավարի հետ... Վալդեսի կռիսությունն էլ դուրս չեկավ, Ռոնալդուին որ արմունկով պահեց ոտքից... Չեմ սիրում տենց մանր խուլիգանություններ, մանավանդ որ անպատիժ ա մնում

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2011), Freeman (15.08.2011), Maxpayne (15.08.2011), Ungrateful (15.08.2011), Universe (15.08.2011), Vaho (15.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

Ես էլ թիմին չեմ երկրպագում  նրա համար որ ուժեղա,այլ էն բանի համար,որ ուղղակի հետաքրքրությամբ եմ դիտում տվյալ թիմի խաղերը: խոսքս իհարկե Ռեալի մասինա: Էս խաղում ռեալը ռեալ խաղաց,չնայած մի պահ ոնց որ «Կոտրված» լիներ, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ հաղթելու հավանականությունը ռեալի մոտ ավելի բարձր էր,իսկ ՕԳԳ-ն բարսելոնայի կողմն էր միանշանակ: Գեղեցիկ խաղը՝ Ռեալի:
Իմ կարծիքով մյուս խաղի հիմնական ժամանակը ոչ-ոքի կլինի:

----------


## Altair

> Իսկապես լավ խաղ էր) բայց Բարսան արժանի չէր էդ հաշվին... ասենք հլը համեմատեք Բենզեմա-Վիլյա, Ռոնալդու-Մեսսի... Բենզեման ու Ռոնալդուն գոլեր չխփեցին, բայց հաստատ Վիլյայից ու Մեսսիից լավ էին խաղում: Լավ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ գեղեցիկ) որովհետև էս խաղում ինձ պետք էր տեսնել գեղեցիկ խաղ՝ ես այս թիմերից ոչ մեկին չեմ երկրպագում))) Դանի Ալվեշը էլի դերասանություն արեց՝ ազդում ա ինքը իմ ներվերին... չեմ ասում խախտում չկար՝ ուղղակի նենց չէր էլի որ տենց թավալվեր, գալարվեր ու մի րոպե հետո սաղ մոռացած վիճեր մրցավարի հետ... Վալդեսի կռիսությունն էլ դուրս չեկավ, Ռոնալդուին որ արմունկով պահեց ոտքից... Չեմ սիրում տենց մանր խուլիգանություններ, մանավանդ որ անպատիժ ա մնում


Եթե չնկատեցիր Վալդեսը ուղղակի բարձրանում էր, և այդ պահին նրան ամենա քիչ հետաքրքրող բանն նա էր, որ իր ձեռքի վրայով կնոչ ականջողով Ռոնալդուհի էր անցնում:
Մեկել: Մեսսին ի տարբերություն Քրիստինե Ռոնալդուհու, վերջին անգամ Մանչեստրի հետ էր խաղացել, այնպես որ պետք է վարժվել:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Եթե չնկատեցիր Վալդեսը ուղղակի բարձրանում էր, և այդ պահին նրան ամենա քիչ հետաքրքրող բանն նա էր, որ իր ձեռքի վրայով կնոչ ականջողով Ռոնալդուհի էր անցնում:
> Մեկել: Մեսսին ի տարբերություն Քրիստինե Ռոնալդուհու, վերջին անգամ Մանչեստրի հետ էր խաղացել, այնպես որ պետք է վարժվել:


Ես էս խաղում, բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների կողմից չնկատեցի էն ինչ քարոզում  ա ֆուտբոլ կոչվածը. Fair play արդար խաղ, որից բարսան շատ հեռու ա....

----------


## John

> Եթե չնկատեցիր Վալդեսը ուղղակի բարձրանում էր, և այդ պահին նրան ամենա քիչ հետաքրքրող բանն նա էր, որ իր ձեռքի վրայով կնոչ ականջողով Ռոնալդուհի էր անցնում:
> Մեկել: Մեսսին ի տարբերություն Քրիստինե Ռոնալդուհու, վերջին անգամ Մանչեստրի հետ էր խաղացել, այնպես որ պետք է վարժվել:


Վալդեսը վատ դարպասապահ է, եթե մրցակցի վտանգավոր գրոհի ժամանակ իրան ամենաքիչը մրցակցի' գնդակին հասնել-չհասնելն ա հետաքրքրում ;-) իսկ դա հաստատ այդպես չի :-) իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Մեսսիին' ես իրա պոտենցիալի վրա չեմ կասկածում, իսկ որ ինքը երեկ բացի գոլային պահից համարյա չէր երևում դաշտում' էդ հենց նշանակում ա որ իրա մակարդակի վրա չէր, իրա խաղային պրակտիկայի մասին բան չասեցի ես: Մանավանդ որ երբ Ռոնալդուն մանր-մունր թիմերի հետ ընկերական խաղերի էր մասնակցում' Մեսսին իրա հայրենիքի պատիվն էր պաշտպանում բավականին անհաջող, նենց չի որ խաղային պրակտիկայի խնդիր ուներ:

----------

Ungrateful (16.08.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկ ինչպես և նախորդ տարիներին Գվարդիոլայի ղեկավարությամբ, թիմը զոռով ա մտնում հունի մեջ, շատ վատ խաղացին ընդհանուր, գնդակը չէին կարողանում պահել, կենտրոնը շատ վատ վիճակում էր: Հլը լավ ա մի Չավիի դուրս գալուց հետո էլի մի քիչ հետ վերցրին կենտրոնը, բայց Չավին էլ էր ահավոր վիճակում երեկ: Ընդհանուր հաշվի առնելով Բարսայի պայթած վիճակը գերազանց արդյունք ա մրցակցի դաշտում 2-2  :Smile:  Իսկ Գվարդիոլան շարունակում ա իրա անպարտելի սերիան Բերնաբեույում  :Smile:

----------

Altair (16.08.2011), zanazan (17.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (16.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Վալդեսը վատ դարպասապահ է, եթե մրցակցի վտանգավոր գրոհի ժամանակ իրան ամենաքիչը մրցակցի' գնդակին հասնել-չհասնելն ա հետաքրքրում ;-) իսկ դա հաստատ այդպես չի :-) իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Մեսսիին' ես իրա պոտենցիալի վրա չեմ կասկածում, իսկ որ ինքը երեկ բացի գոլային պահից համարյա չէր երևում դաշտում' էդ հենց նշանակում ա որ իրա մակարդակի վրա չէր, իրա խաղային պրակտիկայի մասին բան չասեցի ես: Մանավանդ որ երբ Ռոնալդուն մանր-մունր թիմերի հետ ընկերական խաղերի էր մասնակցում' Մեսսին իրա հայրենիքի պատիվն էր պաշտպանում բավականին անհաջող, նենց չի որ խաղային պրակտիկայի խնդիր ուներ:


Հլը մեկ րոպե: Նախ ինչի՞ է Վալդեսը վատ դարպասապահ, կնախնտրեմ լսել 3 պատճառից ոչ քիչ: Հետո, դարպասապահը գոլերին կանգնած պետք է իր դարպասները ամուր պահի, և Վալդեսը դա շատ լավ էր անում, ի տարբերություն Կասիլյասի, որ նույնիսկ հավես չեր անում պահել: Հետո Վալդեսը շատ անգամներ գեղեցիկ փոխանցումներ արեց, և մի քանի անգամ հակառակորդի փոխանցումները կանգնացրեց: Իսկ եթե մտածում ես, թե եթե Կասիլյասը Վալդեսի դերում իրեն ավելի լավ կդրսեվորեր, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես: Այդ խաղում ամենա լավ խաղացողներից էր Վալդեսը, և Ալոնսոի հարվածը ոչ ոք չեր կարող վերցնել, Օզիլինը գրագետ էր: Այնպես որ սպասում եմ 3 պատճառներին :Smile:

----------


## John

> Հլը մեկ րոպե: Նախ ինչի՞ է Վալդեսը վատ դարպասապահ, կնախնտրեմ լսել 3 պատճառից ոչ քիչ: Հետո, դարպասապահը գոլերին կանգնած պետք է իր դարպասները ամուր պահի, և Վալդեսը դա շատ լավ էր անում, ի տարբերություն Կասիլյասի, որ նույնիսկ հավես չեր անում պահել: Հետո Վալդեսը շատ անգամներ գեղեցիկ փոխանցումներ արեց, և մի քանի անգամ հակառակորդի փոխանցումները կանգնացրեց: Իսկ եթե մտածում ես, թե եթե Կասիլյասը Վալդեսի դերում իրեն ավելի լավ կդրսեվորեր, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես: Այդ խաղում ամենա լավ խաղացողներից էր Վալդեսը, և Ալոնսոի հարվածը ոչ ոք չեր կարող վերցնել, Օզիլինը գրագետ էր: Այնպես որ սպասում եմ 3 պատճառներին


Այ որ ընդգծածդ մասի հաջորդ նախադասությունը կարդաս ու հասկանաս' էդ վախտ էլ ոչ մի պատճառի կարիք չի զգացվի ապեր: Իսկ թե ով ա ավելի լավ դարպասապահ' հաստատ Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչը քեզնից շատ բան ա ջոգում էդ պահերով, մի խաղով չի որոշվում լավն ու վատն էլ:

----------

Maxpayne (16.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հանդիպումը անցավ լարված պայքարում, Բարսելոնայի ու Ռեալ Մադրիդի երկրպագուների համար: Առաջին խաղակեսը հիմնակաում չեմ դիտել, բայց դիտելով երկրորդ խաղակեսը կասեմ, որ շատ լավ հանդիպում էր: Հանդիպումը լավ ավարտվեց Բարսելոնայի համար: Մադրիդյան ակումբը վատ մարզավիճակում չէր, ու իրենց խաղը ստացվում էր, ինչը չեմ ասի Բարսելոնայի մասին: Գնդակին չտիրելու փաստը երկրորդ խաղակեսի ընթացքում հերիք է, նամանավանդ վերջին 20 րոպեների ընթացքում: 

2:2 հաշիվը Ռեալի դաշտում վատ արդյունք չէ: Սպասենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը, որը կանցնի առավել լարված պայքարում: 
Հուսով եմ մեզ կպարգևեն գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դիտելու հաճույքը, անկախ հաշվից:  :Wink:

----------

Maxpayne (16.08.2011), Universe (16.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Այ որ ընդգծածդ մասի հաջորդ նախադասությունը կարդաս ու հասկանաս' էդ վախտ էլ ոչ մի պատճառի կարիք չի զգացվի ապեր: Իսկ թե ով ա ավելի լավ դարպասապահ' հաստատ *Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչը քեզնից շատ բան ա ջոգում էդ պահերով, մի խաղով չի որոշվում լավն ու վատն էլ:*


Ես գիտեմ թե ինչը նա ինձանիից լավ գիտի: Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում նրա դիմաց ծնկի գալ և հավանել բոլոր որոշումները: Ես քո գրածը մի քանի անգամ ըթերցել եմ, և գիտեմ իմաստը: Բայց Կասիլյասը շատ վատ հանդիպում անցկացրեց:

----------


## John

> Ես գիտեմ թե ինչը նա ինձանիից լավ գիտի: Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում նրա դիմաց ծնկի գալ և հավանել բոլոր որոշումները: Ես քո գրածը մի քանի անգամ ըթերցել եմ, և գիտեմ իմաստը: Բայց Կասիլյասը շատ վատ հանդիպում անցկացրեց:


Ապեր ոչ մեկի առաջ էլ ծնկի գալու կարիք չկա, իսկ որոշումների հետ ինչքան ուզում ես մի համաձայնի' մեկ ա  իրա կարծիքը դրանից չի փոխվում, թե ով ա վերջին տարիների լավագույն իսպանացի դարպասապահը: ու էդ հարցում ոչ էլ իմ կարծիքը կփոխի: Իսկ որ Կասիլյասը վատ խաղած էդ համամիտ եմ:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վաղը՝ օգոստոսի 18 - ին, ժամը՝ 1:00 - ին Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպումն է: «Սուպերգավաթի» եզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումը, որին շատերն են սպասում սրտի թրթրռով: 

Ցանկանում եմ արժանի հաղթանակը արժանի թիմին: Երկու թիմերն էլ արդեն նոր սկսվող մրցաշրջանում իրենց լավ են դրսևորում, բայց սա կարծես անցած մրցաշրջանի ամփոփիչ խաղերից է: :Wink:

----------


## John

> Վաղը՝ օգոստոսի 18 - ին, *ժամը՝ 1:00 - ին* Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպումն է: «Սուպերգավաթի» եզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպումը, որին շատերն են սպասում սրտի թրթրռով: 
> 
> Ցանկանում եմ արժանի հաղթանակը արժանի թիմին: Երկու թիմերն էլ արդեն նոր սկսվող մրցաշրջանում իրենց լավ են դրսևորում, բայց սա կարծես անցած մրցաշրջանի ամփոփիչ խաղերից է:


2ին ախպերս

----------

Maxpayne (17.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Երանի Ռեալը հաղթանակ տաներ :Love:

----------

Universe (17.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Երանի Ռեալը հաղթանակ տաներ


Փաստորեն վաղը ժամը երկուսինա հա՞ բարսելոնան պատրաստվում *պարտվել* Ռեալին... :Think: 
Հա դե ասա հերիք չի՞ Բարսա կրենք....  :Nea:

----------


## John

> Փաստորեն վաղը ժամը երկուսինա հա՞ բարսելոնան պատրաստվում *պարտվել* Ռեալին...
> Հա դե ասա հերիք չի՞ Բարսա կրենք....


Ախպեր խաղը վաղը չի՝ էսօր գիշերն ա, այսինքն՝ 17ի գիշեր, լույս 18ի առավոտ, ժամը 02:00-ին)))

----------

Universe (17.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Ախպեր խաղը վաղը չի՝ էսօր գիշերն ա, այսինքն՝ 17ի գիշեր, լույս 18ի առավոտ, ժամը 02:00-ին)))


Շնորհակալություն:
Առավելևս, Ռեալի հաղթանակը մեկ օր շուտ կվայելենք  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

*Կասիլյաս. «Խաղը շատ ուշ է կայանալու»*
Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլյասը իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնել իսպանական մամուլին: Ինչպես հաղորդում է Marca-ն, դարպասապահը դժգոհել է Իսպանիայի գավաթի պատասխան հանդիպման ուշ ժամից: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ավագը ասել է, թե այդ ժամին չի կարելի խաղ խաղալ: «Շատ ուշ ժամ են ընտրել: Խաղը սկսվում է ամսի 17-ին, իսկ ավարտվում է 18-ին: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ կան հարցեր, որոնք կապված են հեռուստատեսության հետ, սակայն դա արգելված է: Ավելի լավ էր նեյտրալ դաշտում խաղը տեղի ունենար, որ էմոցիաները ավելի հանդարտ և հանգիստ լինեին»,- եզրափակել է Կասիլյասը:
Աղբյուրը
հ.գ. Ճիշտա ասում: Ետ խեղճերը ետ ժամին կարողա քնեն: Ես հետս 3 բաժակ կոֆե եմ պահելու :Ok:

----------

Ambrosine (17.08.2011), specialist (17.08.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե արի ու էդ գիշերվա կեսին ֆուտբոլ նայի  :Beee:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Դե արի վաղը գործի գնա  :Sad:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011), Universe (17.08.2011), Yellow Raven (17.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ահա թե ինչու երբ տարվա սկզբին պլանավորում էինք արձակուրդի գրաֆիկը, ես օգոստոսը ընտրեցի  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Ոչ միշտ է գիշերը նախատեսված սեքսի համար  :LOL:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011), Yellow Raven (17.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Սեքսը վաղը գործի տեղնա լինելու համակարգչի հետ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011), Yellow Raven (17.08.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սաղ Ռեալնա մեղավոր  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր պարտված Ռեալ ենք տեսնելու  :Love:  

Պարտված Ռեալ տեսնելը իմ հոբին ա  :Rolleyes:   :LOL:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011), Universe (17.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.08.2011), Սամվել (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Էսօր պարտված Ռեալ ենք տեսնելու  
> 
> Պարտված Ռեալ տեսնելը իմ հոբին ա


Երազո՞ւմ  :Smile:

----------

Altair (17.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Երազո՞ւմ





> 


Հ.Գ. Չեմ կարծում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հ.Գ. Չեմ կարծում


Ապեր 1905 թվի վիդեոներ չունես դնես նայենք, ոնց ա Բարսան կրել Ռեալին: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էտ էսօրվա խաղի հետ: էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ խաղ ա լինելու: Ու այս տարվա առաջին գավաթը կգնա բարսայի թանգարան  :Goblin:

----------

Լեո (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Ապեր 1905 թվի վիդեոներ չունես դնես նայենք, ոնց ա Բարսան կրել Ռեալին: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էտ էսօրվա խաղի հետ: էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ խաղ ա լինելու: Ու այս տարվա առաջին գավաթը կգնա բարսայի թանգարան


...կգնա բարսայի թանգարան բարսելոնային հրաժեշտ տալու....

----------


## Altair

2-1 Լիոնել Մեսսի 45-րդ րոպեին Պիկեի փոխանցումից  :Yahoo: 
Հ.Գ. Մեկա Ռոնալդուհունը խաղից դուրս էր, որովհետև Ռամոսը կպավ հետո նոր ինքը:

----------


## Altair

> Ապեր 1905 թվի վիդեոներ չունես դնես նայենք, ոնց ա Բարսան կրել Ռեալին: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էտ էսօրվա խաղի հետ: էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ խաղ ա լինելու: Ու այս տարվա առաջին գավաթը կգնա բարսայի թանգարան


Չէ: Դրեցի հետո չկարողացա խմբագրել: Բայց մենք 2 հատ 2-0 ունենք:

----------


## Լեո

Աչքիս նոր մրցաշրջանից առաջ նորից առաջատարը ընդգծվում ա  :Love: 

Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ էս տարվա Ռեալը (հաշվի առած ընկերական խաղերն ու անցած խաղը Բարսայի հետ) անցած տարվա Ռեալից շատ ավելի ուժեղ ու համակցված թիմ ա: Էս տարի Բարսայի գործերը դժվար են լինելու:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Yellow Raven (18.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բայց Վալդեսը ու Կասիլյասը հավասար խաղ են ցուցադրում:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց Վալդեսը ու Կասիլյասը հավասար խաղ են ցուցադրում:


Ես կասեի Վալդեսն ավելի շատ աշխատանք ա կատարում, քանի որ նրա վրա ուժային ճնշում ավելի մեծ ա, քան Կասիլիասի վրա: Կասիլիասին հիմնականում անհանգստացնում են էսպես կոչված նուրբ հարվածներով (չհաշված Պեդրոյի հարվածը):

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Inna (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

Էէէէէէ.... Ռեալի խաղացողները մոռացել էին  չստիկներով էին դուրս եկել խաղալու, ես էլ ասում եմ խի են կրվում... Հեսա հագնում են գան ու տեսեք ինչ են անելու...

----------


## Լեո

Այո, ևս մեկ անգամ հստակ հայտնի դարձավ, թե ով Իսպանիայի *պատվավոր երկրորդ* ակումբը  :Smile:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

Արքան պարտվեց թագուհու ոճով: :Bad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էէէէէէ.... Ռեալի խաղացողները մոռացել էին  չստիկներով էին դուրս եկել խաղալու, ես էլ ասում եմ խի են կրվում... Հեսա հագնում են գան ու տեսեք ինչ են անելու...


Տեսանք  :Smile: 

Ուղղակի ասենք ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ…  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (18.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Սուպերգավաթը տարանք, լավն էր  :Smile:  Բայց պայքարը դեռ առջևում է  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր պարտված Ռեալ ենք տեսնելու  
> 
> Պարտված Ռեալ տեսնելը իմ հոբին ա





> Երազո՞ւմ


Չէ, իրականում… Ինչպես որ միշտ է  :Smile:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Չէ, իրականում… Ինչպես որ միշտ է


Առաջին անգամ սաղ աշխարհը նույն երազնա տեսնում... Զարթնե՜ք....  :Smile: 
Լավ է, վերջը սիրուն չեղավ բայց, անկախ պարտություն թե հաղթանակ, իմ սիրած թիմը իրան խելոք չպահեց... Մարսելլոն համը հանեց, փոխանակ թմակիցները հանեին տաին գլխին, մի բանել պաշտպանում են... Էն էլ նոր թիմ մտած ֆուտբոլիստի նկատմամբ է...

Բայց միևնույնա, Ռեալը կմնա ամենալավ թիմը... Անկախ սև չարիքներից /մարսելլո  :Smile: /

----------


## Ambrosine

Անտրամաբանական, անարժան հաղթանակ էր:
Մեկնաբանն էլ Բարսելոնային չգիտես` ում տեղն էր դրել. ասում ա` Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները վաղուց արդեն խաղադաշտում չեն, որ միջանցք կազմեն, Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստներին ծափահարեն...  :Huh:   :Angry2: 
Ու՞մ ծափահարեին: Արքաները չեն ծափահարում  :Angry2: :

----------

Enigmatic (18.08.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Անտրամաբանական, անարժան հաղթանակ էր:
> Մեկնաբանն էլ Բարսելոնային չգիտես` ում տեղն էր դրել. ասում ա` Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները վաղուց արդեն խաղադաշտում չեն, որ միջանցք կազմեն, Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստներին ծափահարեն...  
> Ու՞մ ծափահարեին: Արքաները չեն ծափահարում :


Պա՜հ, էտ ո՞ր մեկն էր արժան որ: 

էս տակա՞նքն էր արժանի: Հլը դրա մռութին նայեք, մի նենց էլ գոհ ա իրա արածից: Օրինակ ա ծառայում թիմի համար երևի: Վզակոթին լավ կերավ:



Ու՞ր ա ըտեղ արքա: Արքաները արժանավայել պարտությունը ընդունում են: Արքայի թեկնածու մի երկու հոգի կարող են լինեն Ռեալում, Կասիլյասի ու Ալոնսոյի տեսքով, մնացածը փոքրիկ տականքիկներ են, մեծ տականքի գլխավորությամբ:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Yellow Raven (18.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (18.08.2011), Լեո (18.08.2011), Սամվել (18.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Ինչ կա է բա  :Cool:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ու՞ր ա ըտեղ արքա: Արքաները արժանավայել պարտությունը ընդունում են: Արքայի թեկնածու մի երկու հոգի կարող են լինեն Ռեալում, *Կասիլյասի ու Ալոնսոյի* տեսքով, մնացածը փոքրիկ տականքիկներ են, մեծ տականքի գլխավորությամբ:


Նաև Կակա, մնացածը անտիպատիկ դեմքեր են ու էս խաղում հաստատ տականքիկներ էին, հատկապես Պեպեն, Մարսելոն և Ռամոսը՝ չհաշված գլխավոր տականքը: Ո՞նց կարող ա պատահեր, որ էս տեսակ ստոր խաղի հրահանգ ստացած թիմը արժանի լիներ որևէ գավաթի:

Վերջում էն թուրքի ակտիվացումն ու պահվածքը...  :Bad:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Անտրամաբանական, անարժան հաղթանակ էր:


Աստղ ջան, սա ի՞նչով կտրամաբանես  :Think:  Նրանո՞վ, որ Բարսային չես սիրում, թե՞ որ Ռեալին շատ ես սիրում  :Jpit:  Ուրիշ հիմնավորում դժվար ունենաս  :Wink: 

Թե՛ խաղով, թե՛ ֆուտբոլիստների արժանավայել պահվածքով և թե՛ խփած գոլերով Բարսան հազար անգամ արժանի էր, քան Ռեալը:
Ի՞նչ էր անում Ռեալը: Ի՞նչ-որ սատանայից (անունը չեմ ուզում տաl) հրահանգ էր ստացել ամեն կերպ քողարկված, ստոր հարվածներով հնարավորինս շարքից հանել Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստներին՝ անգամ վնասվածքներ հասցնելու գնով: Սա ոչ մի արդարացում չունի, էսպիսի խաղ դավանողները հարգանքի արժանի չեն: 

Դե էլ Ռոնալդուի՝ խաղից դուրս խփված գոլի մասին չասեմ  :LOL:

----------

Altair (18.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Էս խաղը հեչ, ես մի բան հասկացա, որ մեր հաղորդավարները՝ կոնկրետ երեկ Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանը, կատարյալ «տգետ» մեկնաբաններ են: «Տգետ»՝ ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանի էթիկային չտիրապետելու, եսակենտրոն լինելու, սեփական կարծիքը իրականությունից վեր դասելու առումով: Գրում եմ էն հույսով, որ մի որ սեփական անունը գուգլելիս կարդա ու ինքնահրկիզվի փորձի շտկվել: :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր կապույտներին կապտանռնագույններին: :Wink:

----------

Enigmatic (18.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Ես այդպես էլ գիտեի, բայց միևնունն ա ՝թաքուն հույսեր էի փայփայում, որ գուցե... ուֆֆ ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եմ Ռեալին երկրպագում, հետո ինչ, որ պարտվեին, մեկա իրանք լավն են:

----------

Universe (18.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Լավ ելի արա  գոնե ամաչեք էլի  ընդունեք որ անարժան հաղթիք  հլը

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

> Պա՜հ, էտ ո՞ր մեկն էր արժան որ: 
> 
> էս տակա՞նքն էր արժանի: Հլը դրա մռութին նայեք, մի նենց էլ գոհ ա իրա արածից: Օրինակ ա ծառայում թիմի համար երևի: Վզակոթին լավ կերավ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ու՞ր ա ըտեղ արքա: Արքաները արժանավայել պարտությունը ընդունում են: Արքայի թեկնածու մի երկու հոգի կարող են լինեն Ռեալում, Կասիլյասի ու Ալոնսոյի տեսքով, մնացածը փոքրիկ տականքիկներ են, մեծ տականքի գլխավորությամբ:


 Կխնդրեի կարգին արտահայտվել

----------

Enigmatic (18.08.2011), Starkiller (18.08.2011), Նարե91 (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Ես այդպես էլ գիտեի, բայց միևնունն ա ՝թաքուն հույսեր էի փայփայում, որ գուցե... *ուֆֆ ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եմ Ռեալին երկրպագում*, հետո ինչ, որ պարտվեին, մեկա իրանք լավն են:


Չե՞ս հասկանում  :Angry2: 
Որովհետև Ռեալը թիմա, կամ չունի հաղթանակա, պարտությունա... ԹԻմը մնումա թիմ: Էլի եմ ասում, երկվա խաղին Ռեալի խաղացողները չստիկներով էին խաղում հլը...





> հետո ինչ, որ պարտվեին, մեկա իրանք լավն են


Դե գիտես, էլ չասեմ Նար....  :Love:

----------

Նարե91 (18.08.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Զղտկվեն սիմուլյանտության արքաները

----------


## John

Ռամոսի ոտները գուրգուրի Ալվեշը... Ռամոսը էն ՏՂԵՆ էր, էր ընկավ Մեսիի հետ պայքարում՝ մրցավարը Ռեալի օգտին տուգանային նշանակեց՝ Ռամոսը մրցավարին հասկացրեց, որ Մեսիին կապ չուներ՝ գնդակի պատճառով ընկավ ինքը... տենց ա լինում ՏՂԵՆ, ոչ թե ... Ռոնալդուին են բան ասում հետո էլ՝ փոխվել ա էդ տղեն, Մոռոն իրան ՏՂԱՅԱ սարքել, սիմուլյանտի հոտ չի գալիս էլ վրից, ոչ թե Ալ(ղ)վեսինյոյի նման...

----------

Ambrosine (22.08.2011), Universe (18.08.2011), Vaho (21.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ռեալը մեն-մենակ Վալդեսի դիմաց չկարողացավ դուրս գալ: Իսկ Մեսսին 3 անգամ, մի քանի անգամ էլ ուղղակի պասը չստացվեց: Իսկ Ռեալը խաղից դուրս գոլ էր խփում: Թուրք իրան տղա էր զգում, դրե բազառ էր անում: Խաբի Ալոնսոն իրան այս խաղում վատ չեր պահում, բայց ես հիշում եմ Կոպա Դել Ռեյի ժամանակ, երբ Ռոնալդուհին միամիտ գոլ խփեց, դրանից հետո երբ Խավին փորձեց Ալոնսոի հետ մոտիկ զրույցով հարցերը լուծել, Ալոնսոն իրեն տխմարի պես պահեց, որովհետև Խավին իր լավագույն ընկերներից էր, իսկ ինքը առհամարելով նույնիսկ Խավիի կողմը չնայեց: Հետո երբ Ալբիոիոլը նույն խաղում տրորեց Վիլյաի ոտք, և Ռամոսը անասունի նման իրեն պահեց, փոխարեն միհատ ճշտի, դրել ա, Վիլյաին որը իր ընկերներից էր հավաքականում, քաշ տալով հանեց: Ռամոսը օդում ջանով ու ոտքով խփեց Ադրիանոին, և անպատիժ մնաց: Ֆաբրեգասին գցելուց թող էդ մարդիք, որ իրենց արքա են համարում, թող Մարսելոյի սխալը ընդունեն, դրել կռիվ են անում:

----------


## Universe

Հարց ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻ երկրպահգուներին.

ՈՐ ՕՐԵՐԻՑ ՄԻՕՐ Մեսսիին տեղափոխեցին, ու բարսելոնան դառնա ուղղակի գծավոր ֆոռմով թիմ, ապա կշարունակե՞ք երկրպագել այդ թիմին...

Սաղ թիմում մի հատ մեսսիյա էլի խաղում...

----------

Maxpayne (18.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հարց ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻ երկրպահգուներին.
> 
> ՈՐ ՕՐԵՐԻՑ ՄԻՕՐ Մեսսիին տեղափոխեցին, ու բարսելոնան դառնա ուղղակի գծավոր ֆոռմով թիմ, ապա կշարունակե՞ք երկրպագել այդ թիմին...
> 
> Սաղ թիմում մի հատ մեսսիյա էլի խաղում...


Մեսսին չի խաղա այդպես, որ թիմում չլինեն՝ Անդրես Ինիեստան, Չավին, Դանի Ալվեշը, Դավիդ Վիլիան, Պեդրոն, Բուսկեցը, Էրիկ Աբիդալը:  :Jpit:  ու նաև ամենագլխավորը.
Մեսսիին մարզում է՝ Պեպ Գվարդյոլան: Ազգային հավաքականի խաղերի մասին լսած կլինես:  :Smile:  բայց միևնույն է ցանկացած դեպքում, Բարսելոնան կապրի նաև առանց Մեսսի, բայց հիմա քեզ հետ այդ հարցի շուրջ չեմ վիճի՝ անիմաստն ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարց ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻ երկրպահգուներին.
> 
> ՈՐ ՕՐԵՐԻՑ ՄԻՕՐ Մեսսիին տեղափոխեցին, ու բարսելոնան դառնա ուղղակի գծավոր ֆոռմով թիմ, ապա կշարունակե՞ք երկրպագել այդ թիմին...
> 
> Սաղ թիմում մի հատ մեսսիյա էլի խաղում...


Էն նույնը Ռոնալդինյոի մասին էլ էին ասում մի ժամանակ ... բայց ախր մենք /Ես/ Բարսա եմ երկրպագել մինչև իրանց գալը  :Think:

----------

Լեո (18.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Մեսսին չի խաղա այդպես, որ թիմում չլինեն՝ Անդրես Ինիեստան, Չավին, Դանի Ալվեշը, Դավիդ Վիլիան, Պեդրոն, Բուսկեցը, Էրիկ Աբիդալը:  ու նաև ամենագլխավորը.


բայց էտ քո բոլոր նշած մարդիկ աշխատում են դաշտում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵՍՍԻԻՆ գնդակ հասցնելու համար: տենց չի՞...
Նենց որ, եթե Մեսսին գնա, իմ կարծիքով ՀԻՄՆՈՎԻՆ ստրատեգիան փոխելա պետք գալու

----------


## Maxpayne

ԷԷԷԷԷԷ Ժող ջան հիմա կասեք ուր ա էն Ռեալիստը, որ կռիվ էր անում Մադրիդի գույները պաշտպանելու համար, Չեմ ասի, որ էլ ռԵալ բալետ չեմ անի, բայց ոնց եմ հիասթափվել, 2007-ն էր Իսկական Ռեալի Վերջին տարին, շատ վատ պահվածք, չափից դուրս լկտի: Մեսսիին շատ սկսեցի հարգել որպես մարդ: Ռեալը շտապ կարիք ունի տակից գլուխ <<Ռեմոնտի>> Թիմը պիտի փոխվի ֆլորենտինո Պերեսից սկսած էն <<Սև չարիքից>> պրծած: Թիմում պիտի մնան Կասիլիասը, Կական Հիգուն և Բենզեման: ներողություն ոմ խնդրում սաղ մադրիդիստներից, բայց շատ վատ էր....

----------

Altair (18.08.2011), Սամվել (19.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> բայց էտ քո բոլոր նշած մարդիկ աշխատում են դաշտում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵՍՍԻԻՆ գնդակ հասցնելու համար: տենց չի՞...
> Նենց որ, եթե Մեսսին գնա, իմ կարծիքով ՀԻՄՆՈՎԻՆ ստրատեգիան փոխելա պետք գալու


Բա Մեսսին ա գլխավորը… (եթե չեք մոռացել, ապա Մեսսին 200.000.000 եվրո է :Tongue: ) Մեսսիի գնալուց Բարսելոնան ձեռք կբերի եվս մի քանի աշխարհի լավագույն հարձակվող և կիսապաշտպան: Այդ հրցը նաև կարող էր քննարկվել Ռոնալդինյոի մասին: Բայց Ռոնալդինյոից հետո, Բարսելոնան աճեցրեց Մեսսի, Ինիեստա, Խավի, Բուսկետս և այլն:
Այնպես որ, կխնդրեմ պատասխանես՝ Սամվելի հարցին, Ռոնալդուհու հեռանալուց հետո, դու Ռեալի՞ն կերկրպագես:

Միհատ ուրիշ հարց, այս հարցը ինձ 4 ամիս է տանջու էր. Ձեզ մեջ կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որ մինչև Ռեալին երկրպագելը Բարսելոնա էէր երկրպագում, կամ հակառակը, որ Բարսելոնա երկրպագելուց առաջ Ռեալ էր երկրպագում: Կխնդրեմ անկեղծ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գժական մեկնարկ... :Love:  Էս տարի Սեսկի ու Ալեքսիսի գալով էլ ավելի ենք ուժեղացել :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ինչքան Բարսան հզորանում ա, էնքան չուզողները վրա են տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց էտ քո բոլոր նշած մարդիկ աշխատում են դաշտում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵՍՍԻԻՆ գնդակ հասցնելու համար: տենց չի՞...
> Նենց որ, եթե Մեսսին գնա, իմ կարծիքով ՀԻՄՆՈՎԻՆ ստրատեգիան փոխելա պետք գալու


Ի զարմանս քեզ՝ ոչ: Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստներին այդպիսի խնդիր տեսականորեն չի՛ առաջադրվել: Նրանք բոլորն էլ խաղում են իրենք իրենց թիմի ու իրենց համար, այլ ոչ Լիոնել Մեսսիի: Այդպիսին էր Արսենալը տարիներ առաջ:  :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Մոուրինյոն պարզ տվելա էս ամենի  լուծումը «Բարսելոնայի» հետ սուպերգավաթային պատասխան խաղից հետո Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն տվեց իր մեկնաբանությունները:

«Ռեալը» հիանալի խաղաց առաջին րոպեից մինչև վերջին րոպեն: Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Մենք այստեղ էինք եկել խաղալու համար: Ինչ ես ասում եմ, քննադատություն չէ, ուղղակի ես փաստն եմ արձանագրում. երկրորդ կեսում չկային այն գնդակ տվող երեխաները, ինչը հիշեցնում է փոքր թիմերի հետ խաղերը, երբ վերջիններս դժվարությունների են հանդիպում: Ինչ եղել է, չես փոխի, բայց ես միևնույն է գոհ եմ իմ թիմից»:

«Մենք զգում ենք, որ խաղացել ենք երկու շատ լավ խաղ նրանց մակարդակով: Այս թիմը շատ ավելի լավն է, քան նախորդ տարի: Ինչքան երկար ես աշխատում թիմի հետ, այնքան մեծ են շանսերը ավելի հաջողակ տարի ունենալու համար: Մենք խաղացինք 9 խաղ այս միջմրցաշրջանում ու տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ մենք ավելի լավ խաղացինք, քանի նախորդ տարի կայացած երկու խաղերում: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ այն առաջընթացի համար, որ արձանագրել են իմ խաղացողները»:

«Մրցավարը պետք է պատժի այն ժամանակ, երբ իրադրությունը համարում է պատժելի: Պեպեն ու Մարսելոն շատ լավ խաղացին՝ մեկը 90, մյուսը՝ 45 րոպե: Պեպեն ստացավ զգուշացում անարդարացիորեն, իսկ Մարսելոն շատ լավ անցկացրեց ամբողջ խաղը: Հիմա ես չեմ ասի, թե մենք ուրախ ենք, քանի չենք հաղթել սուպերգավաթը. դա իմ կողմից կեղծավորություն կլինի: Մենք ցանկանում էինք խաղալ ինչպես տղամարդիկ ու չէինք ուզում ընկնել ներքև ամեն աննշան հպումից» Աղբյուրը http://realmadrid.am/site/index.php?...w&id=4873&pg=1

----------

Maxpayne (20.08.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Միհատ ուրիշ հարց, այս հարցը ինձ 4 ամիս է տանջու էր. Ձեզ մեջ կա՞ ինչ որ մեկը, որ մինչև Ռեալին երկրպագելը Բարսելոնա էէր երկրպագում, կամ հակառակը, որ Բարսելոնա երկրպագելուց առաջ Ռեալ էր երկրպագում: Կխնդրեմ անկեղծ


Զիդանի վախտով Ռեալ էի երկրպագում...Ռոնալդինիոից սկսած Բառսա...ու վստահ եմ ել միտքս չեմ փոխի որովհետև  այժմ առանձին խաղացողներով չի պայմանավորված Բառսաին երկրպագելս.
Ասեմ նաև որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունից դուրս Ռեալ-X խաղի դեպքում երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին. Ռոնալդուն ա քա*ի  համը հանում Մորինիոի հետ միասին.մնացածը նոռմալի մեջ.. Կասիկիասը տղա ա..

----------

Raul Gonsalez (19.08.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Մոուրինյոն պարզ տվելա էս ամենի  լուծումը «Բարսելոնայի» հետ սուպերգավաթային պատասխան խաղից հետո Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն տվեց իր մեկնաբանությունները:
> 
> «Ռեալը» հիանալի խաղաց առաջին րոպեից մինչև վերջին րոպեն: Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Մենք այստեղ էինք եկել խաղալու համար: Ինչ ես ասում եմ, քննադատություն չէ, ուղղակի ես փաստն եմ արձանագրում. երկրորդ կեսում չկային այն գնդակ տվող երեխաները, ինչը հիշեցնում է փոքր թիմերի հետ խաղերը, երբ վերջիններս դժվարությունների են հանդիպում: Ինչ եղել է, չես փոխի, բայց ես միևնույն է գոհ եմ իմ թիմից»:
> 
> «Մենք զգում ենք, որ խաղացել ենք երկու շատ լավ խաղ նրանց մակարդակով: Այս թիմը շատ ավելի լավն է, քան նախորդ տարի: Ինչքան երկար ես աշխատում թիմի հետ, այնքան մեծ են շանսերը ավելի հաջողակ տարի ունենալու համար: Մենք խաղացինք 9 խաղ այս միջմրցաշրջանում ու տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ մենք ավելի լավ խաղացինք, քանի նախորդ տարի կայացած երկու խաղերում: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ այն առաջընթացի համար, որ արձանագրել են իմ խաղացողները»:


միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ռեալը այս տարի շատ լավ խաղ ցուցադրեց, երևում էր որ մարդիկ կարգին պատրաստվել են ի տարբորություն բառսաի, որը հույսը դրել էր առանձին խաղացողների վրա.
բայց նաև պետք է նշել որ նույնիսկ այս դեպքում բառսան տարավ հաղթանակ...հիմա հույս ունեմ որ վերականգնի իր նախորդ տարվա խաղավիճակը նորից կհաղթի ոչ պակաս քան 5:0 , որ ավել պակաս խոսացողներ չլինեն հետևից.
Հիմա Մոուրինյոն խոստովանում ա որ ունենալով շատ լավ պատրաստվածություն չկարողացան հաղթել մի թիմի, ում պաշտպանությունը այս պահին ոչինչով չի տարբերվում Գանձասարի պաշտպանությունից...քֆուր մֆուր չտաք ..ինչքան ուզում ա բախտի, սիմուլյանտության,երեխեքի գնդակ չտալ, ինչ որ մեկի հետեվից խլեշի քֆուր և այլ ֆակտռներ լինեն, 2 խաղ, ու ոչ մի հաղթանակ, արդարացում չկա...ես անկեղծ եմ ասում, ես բառսաին չեյ արդարացնի, ու ասեյ որ ռոնալդուն հավայի տեղը իրան շպրտեց օդ ու 5 կռուգ ֆռալուց հետո գյաբռլամիշ եղավ գետնին (սովորական երևույթ) այ դրա համար ել կրվանք... առնվազն խնդալու ա..տենց բան չկա.

----------

Altair (22.08.2011), Maxpayne (20.08.2011), Universe (20.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Մադրիդի Ռեալի կիսապաշտպան Մեսութ Օզիլը պարզաբանել է, թե ինչու էր այդքան բարկացած, Բարսելոնայի հետ կայացած հանդիպման խաղավարտին, թիմերի միջև տեղի ունեցած վիճաբանության ընթացքում: Օզիլը նշել է, որ Դավիդ Վիլիան վիրավորական խոսքեր էր ասել իսլամի հասցեին և ինքը պաշտպանում էր իր կրոնը:

«Ես մասնակցեցի այդ կոնֆլիկտին, քանի որ պաշտպանում էի իմ կրոնը: Վիլիան հայհոյեց իսլամը»,- հղում անելով AS-ին՝ մեջբերում է Օզիլի խոսքերը Sports.ru-ն: 

 .Չգիտեմ ինչ ,բայց սա ...Ետքան ասում եք անշնորհք Մոու մի հատ ձեզ նայեք հա

----------

Ambrosine (22.08.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Ինչ եղավ եղավ, անցավ գնաց, մնաց դաշտում, էսել կդառնա պատմություն, բայց որ ՌԵԱԼԸ Բարսին  2 խաղերում ել սեխմած էր պահում, ու թույլ չեր տալիս իրա խաղը խաղալ, չերել թողում նոռմալ գնդակ ստանալ էտ հաստատա, մենակ մեսսի շատ լավ խաղի շնորհիվ գավաթը տարան թե չե ընտեղ բարսան չեր երեվում, ՌԵԱԼԸ չեր թույլ տալիս որ երեվար, հալալա ՌԵԱԼ հալալա Մոուրինիո, էս տարվա ՌԵԱԼԸ ավելի հզորա ամեն ինչով էս ՌԵԱԼԻՆ իմ կարծիքով դիմակայելն շատ դժվարա լինելու բոլոր թիմերի համար, խոսքս Անգլիական, Իտալական, Գերմանական առաջատար ակումբների մասինա:

Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ ջան բերեք ֆուտբոլիստների մասին տհաճ արտահայտություններ չանենք, շատ գեշա նայվում, որ կարդում եմ էտ գրած արտահայտությունները ինձ թվումա  թե ինչ որ միատ ռուսական եսիմ ինչ խուլիգան կայք եմ մտել, վերջիվերջո էտ ֆուտբոլիստներից յուրաքանչուրը աստղա ու պռոֆեսիոնալ, ու ամենակարեվորը մարդա, ունի ինքնասիրություն և այլն, հիմա մենք ինչ իմանանք թե էտ վեճերի ժամանակ մեկը մեկին ինչ են հայոյում, ու դրանիցել վատ տեսարաններա ստեղծվում, մենք մենակ վիդեոներն են նայում, այնպես որ չարժե վատ արտահայտվել հակառակ թիմի երկրպագու մոտ նրա թիմից որևէ մեկի հասցեին:
Ասենք որ դու Մեսսի «խոսքս Ակումբի Մեսսիի մասինա» Ռոնալդուին ասում ես ռոնալդուհի դու գիտես ճիշտ՞ ես ասում, որովհետև հենց Ռոնալդուն ինքը սկի «ուհի» չի, սաղս ել գիտենք որ Ռոնին ինչ բաբնիկա, ու երեվի իրա կյանքում շատ-շատ աղյիկներ են եղել ու դեռ կլինեն, էտ «ուհիտ» սկի չի համապատասխանում Ռոնալդուին: 
Մի խոսքով հարգելի Ռեալիստներ ջան էս մրցաշրձանում  մեր ԱՐՔԱյական թիմը գազա տալու :Ok:

----------

Ambrosine (22.08.2011), Maxpayne (22.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարգելի՛ *Vaho*

Բարսը խաղաց իր խաղը: Այլ Ռեալը, եթե չթողներ Բարսային խաղալ, ապա չեմ կարծում մենք այսօր ևս մեկ տիտղոս նվաճած լիենինք: Այս փաստը քննարկման ենթակա չէ կարծում եմ ու ավելորդ է խոսել թույլ Բարսայի, ու առավել ևս Բարսայից ուժեղ Ռեալի մասին:

Հարգելի Ռեալցիներ. Պատկերացրենք Ռեալը այնքան ուժեղ թիմ է, որ արդեն նոր մրցաշրջանում իրեն այդքան դժվար, բայց ցավոք չձեռքբերած տիտղեսը նվիրեց Բարսային.. օօօ ինչ մեծահոգի թիմ է Ռեալը, ցավոք չի՛ կարողանում հաղթել աշխարհում *հզորագույն* ակումբին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Moonwalker

> «Ես մասնակցեցի այդ կոնֆլիկտին, քանի որ պաշտպանում էի իմ կրոնը: *Վիլիան հայհոյեց իսլամը*»


Եթե ճիշտ են գրել, ուրեմն դրա ստորին վերջույթը պիտի պոկել սանհանգույցից: Ու հետո որոշել իր միասմբակ կամ երկսմբակ լինելը:
Իսկ եթե ճիշտ չեն գրել, նույնը պիտի ապատեղեկացնողի (լինի լրագրողը կամ Օզիլը) հետ անել: :Bad:

----------

Maxpayne (22.08.2011), Universe (21.08.2011), Լեո (22.08.2011), Հարդ (21.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011), Սամվել (23.08.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Հարգելի՛ *Vaho*
> 
> Բարսը խաղաց իր խաղը: Այլ Ռեալը, եթե չթողներ Բարսային խաղալ, ապա չեմ կարծում մենք այսօր ևս մեկ տիտղոս նվաճած լիենինք: Այս փաստը քննարկման ենթակա չէ կարծում եմ ու ավելորդ է խոսել թույլ Բարսայի, ու առավել ևս Բարսայից ուժեղ Ռեալի մասին:
> 
> Հարգելի Ռեալցիներ. Պատկերացրենք Ռեալը այնքան ուժեղ թիմ է, որ արդեն նոր մրցաշրջանում իրեն այդքան դժվար, բայց ցավոք չձեռքբերած տիտղեսը նվիրեց Բարսային.. օօօ ինչ մեծահոգի թիմ է Ռեալը, ցավոք չի՛ կարողանում հաղթել աշխարհում *հզորագույն* ակումբին:


Բա իմ ասածնելա ետ, Ռեալի ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվելը, հենց երեվաց բարսայի նման թիմին հավասար դիմակայելը, իսկ էտ գավաթը ավելի շատ մեսսիի շնորհիվ էր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա իմ ասածնելա ետ, Ռեալի ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվելը, հենց երեվաց բարսայի նման թիմին հավասար դիմակայելը, իսկ էտ գավաթը ավելի շատ մեսսիի շնորհիվ էր


Ավելի շատ, ավելի քիչ… դա արդեն էական չէ:  :Cool:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ինչ եղավ եղավ, անցավ գնաց, մնաց դաշտում, էսել կդառնա պատմություն, բայց որ ՌԵԱԼԸ Բարսին  2 խաղերում ել սեխմած էր պահում, ու թույլ չեր տալիս իրա խաղը խաղալ, չերել թողում նոռմալ գնդակ ստանալ էտ հաստատա, մենակ մեսսի շատ լավ խաղի շնորհիվ գավաթը տարան թե չե ընտեղ բարսան չեր երեվում, ՌԵԱԼԸ չեր թույլ տալիս որ երեվար, հալալա ՌԵԱԼ հալալա Մոուրինիո, էս տարվա ՌԵԱԼԸ ավելի հզորա ամեն ինչով էս ՌԵԱԼԻՆ իմ կարծիքով դիմակայելն շատ դժվարա լինելու բոլոր թիմերի համար, խոսքս Անգլիական, Իտալական, Գերմանական առաջատար ակումբների մասինա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ ջան բերեք ֆուտբոլիստների մասին տհաճ արտահայտություններ չանենք, շատ գեշա նայվում, որ կարդում եմ էտ գրած արտահայտությունները ինձ թվումա  թե ինչ որ միատ ռուսական եսիմ ինչ խուլիգան կայք եմ մտել, վերջիվերջո էտ ֆուտբոլիստներից յուրաքանչուրը աստղա ու պռոֆեսիոնալ, ու ամենակարեվորը մարդա, ունի ինքնասիրություն և այլն, հիմա մենք ինչ իմանանք թե էտ վեճերի ժամանակ մեկը մեկին ինչ են հայոյում, ու դրանիցել վատ տեսարաններա ստեղծվում, մենք մենակ վիդեոներն են նայում, այնպես որ չարժե վատ արտահայտվել հակառակ թիմի երկրպագու մոտ նրա թիմից որևէ մեկի հասցեին:
> Ասենք որ դու Մեսսի «խոսքս Ակումբի Մեսսիի մասինա» Ռոնալդուին ասում ես ռոնալդուհի դու գիտես ճիշտ՞ ես ասում, որովհետև հենց Ռոնալդուն ինքը սկի «ուհի» չի, սաղս ել գիտենք որ Ռոնին ինչ բաբնիկա, ու երեվի իրա կյանքում շատ-շատ աղյիկներ են եղել ու դեռ կլինեն, էտ «ուհիտ» սկի չի համապատասխանում Ռոնալդուին: 
> Մի խոսքով հարգելի Ռեալիստներ ջան էս մրցաշրձանում  մեր ԱՐՔԱյական թիմը գազա տալու


Բռավո Վահո ջան, սաղ գծած գրել էիր: Հուսանք, որ վերջին տողերդ կիրականան...

----------

Vaho (22.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Զիդանի վախտով Ռեալ էի երկրպագում...Ռոնալդինիոից սկսած Բառսա...ու վստահ եմ ել միտքս չեմ փոխի որովհետև  այժմ առանձին խաղացողներով չի պայմանավորված Բառսաին երկրպագելս.
> Ասեմ նաև որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունից դուրս Ռեալ-X խաղի դեպքում երկրպագում եմ Ռեալին. Ռոնալդուն ա քա*ի  համը հանում Մորինիոի հետ միասին.մնացածը նոռմալի մեջ.. Կասիկիասը տղա ա..


Ընդգծածս նախադասության հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ:




> Բա իմ ասածնելա ետ, Ռեալի ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվելը, հենց երեվաց Բարսայի նման թիմին հավասար դիմակայելը, իսկ էտ գավաթը ավելի շատ Մեսսիի շնորհիվ էր


Արա վայ: Ես արդեն ձեր սևը սպիտակից չեմ տարբերում:
Գոնե ձեր նախկին գրառումները կարդացեք, որպեսզի իրար հակասող բաներ չգրեք: Ասում էիք Մեսսին Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի կոչմանը արժանի չի: Իսկ այստեղ Մեսսին Բարսելոնային երկու խաղի ընթացքում օգնում է, որ Բարսան Ռեալի դարպասը 5 գնդակ ուղղարկի, 3 գնդակը անձամբ, իսկ երկուսը փոխանցումով: Իսկ Ռոնալդուն հազիվ խաղից դուրս իրավիճակից գոլ խփի :LOL: 
Այնպես որ, Մեսսին Ռոնալդուհուց(կներես Վահո ջան) 100%-ով լավն ա:




> միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ռեալը այս տարի շատ լավ խաղ ցուցադրեց, երևում էր որ մարդիկ կարգին պատրաստվել են ի տարբորություն բառսաի, որը հույսը դրել էր առանձին խաղացողների վրա.
> բայց նաև պետք է նշել որ նույնիսկ այս դեպքում բառսան տարավ հաղթանակ...հիմա հույս ունեմ որ վերականգնի իր նախորդ տարվա խաղավիճակը նորից կհաղթի ոչ պակաս քան 5:0 , որ ավել պակաս խոսացողներ չլինեն հետևից.
> Հիմա Մոուրինյոն խոստովանում ա որ ունենալով շատ լավ պատրաստվածություն չկարողացան հաղթել մի թիմի, *ում պաշտպանությունը այս պահին ոչինչով չի տարբերվում Գանձասարի պաշտպանությունից...*քֆուր մֆուր չտաք ..ինչքան ուզում ա բախտի, սիմուլյանտության,երեխեքի գնդակ չտալ, ինչ որ մեկի հետեվից խլեշի քֆուր և այլ ֆակտռներ լինեն, 2 խաղ, ու ոչ մի հաղթանակ, արդարացում չկա...ես անկեղծ եմ ասում, ես բառսաին չեյ արդարացնի, ու ասեյ որ ռոնալդուն հավայի տեղը իրան շպրտեց օդ ու 5 կռուգ ֆռալուց հետո գյաբռլամիշ եղավ գետնին (սովորական երևույթ) այ դրա համար ել կրվանք... առնվազն խնդալու ա..տենց բան չկա.


Դա մի բանով կարելի է տարբերել, Բարսան չի սովորել պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ, ի տարբերություն Ռեալի, որի պաշտպանությունը աշխարհում լավագույնն է, երկրոդրդ անգամ ստացավ 5 գնդակ:

----------


## zanazan

> Դա մի բանով կարելի է տարբերել, Բարսան չի սովորել պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ, ի տարբերություն Ռեալի, որի պաշտպանությունը աշխարհում լավագույնն է, երկրոդրդ անգամ ստացավ 5 գնդակ:


Մեսսի ջան , մի տեսակ են կուր հավատացյալներին էս նմանվում...չի կարելի ապեր, ինչքան ուզում ես երկրպագի, բայց թերությունները պիտի տեսնես, սխալներն ընդունես, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին. Ամեն գնով արդարացնել ու աչք փակել մենակ նրա համար որ քո սիրած թիմն ա սխալ եմ համարում.
մի հատ խաղը նորից նայի ու տես ինչքան են վերջին գծում կորցնում գնդակը, պաշտպանությունից հարձակում անցնում են շաաատ դժվար և այլն.անցած տարվա համեմատ շատ վատ խաղ էին խաղում..հա ելի կրեցինք, հա ելի ռեալին բայց դեմը  մի ամբողջ առաջնություն կա...աստված չանի Մեսսին վնասվածք ստանա, մի ամբողջ տարի ամեն խաղին նյարդայնանալու ենք մեղմ ասած...ու գրանցենք հեթական պարտությունը..որտեվ ես թիմային խաղ չտեսա.

Մեկ ել ժողովուրդ, իմ վեջին գրառումն ա այս բաժնում, որտեվ իսկականից զզվելի ա դառել այս բաժինը. 2 իսպանական ակումբի պատճառով ստեղ հայերը արդեն անցնում են անձնական վիրավորանքների, խնդալու ա ելի, ու ամոթ. գրաոումների մեց մասը էմոցիաների վրա են հիմնված, ու այնպիսի վստահությամբ են գռված կարծես գրող ետ պահին խաղադածտում էր որպես դատավոր. Սա սպորտ ա, ու եթե սպորտում չես հարգում մրցակցիտ, ի սկզբանե պարտված ես կյանքում.

----------

Maxpayne (22.08.2011), Universe (22.08.2011), Vaho (22.08.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Չե՝ չի ստացվում՝ չի ստացվում ստեղ հանգիստ, մտքերտ արտահայտես, մեկա չենք հասկանում մեկս մեկին անիմաստա արդեն դառնում ստեղ  ինչ որ բան ասելը, մարդիկ կան, որ մի բան ասում ես ընեց են ընդունում ետ ասածտ, որ մտածում ես կարողա ետ տղեն ետ բարսելոնի եկամուտներից ինչ որ քյար ունի, դրա համար սենց վիզա դրել, վերջ էլ իմաստ չեմ տենում ստեղ ին որ բան ասել, մեկա նույն բաննա :Bad:

----------


## Altair

Ժող. Մեսսիի հետևում Ռոնալդուն ա՞ չոքել :LOL:  Կարգին կադր ա:
Նկարը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պա՜հ, էտ ո՞ր մեկն էր արժան որ: 
> 
> էս տակա՞նքն էր արժանի: Հլը դրա մռութին նայեք, մի նենց էլ գոհ ա իրա արածից: Օրինակ ա ծառայում թիմի համար երևի: Վզակոթին լավ կերավ:
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> 
> 
> Ու՞ր ա ըտեղ արքա: Արքաները արժանավայել պարտությունը ընդունում են: Արքայի թեկնածու մի երկու հոգի կարող են լինեն Ռեալում, Կասիլյասի ու Ալոնսոյի տեսքով, մնացածը փոքրիկ տականքիկներ են, մեծ տականքի գլխավորությամբ:


Ներսես ջան, արքաները արժանավայել պարտություն չեն կարող ընդունել: Էդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ շարքային արքաներ են, իսկ Ռեալը միշտ էլ հեգեմոնիայի հավակնություն ունի: Էստեղ դիվանագիտություն բանեցնելու դաշտ չի. պարտվեցիր, միավորդ կորցնում ես: Ես չեմ խորանալու անձերի կերպարների ու բնույթի մեջ, որովհետև իմ համար մի մեծություն կար Ռեալում. դա Ռաուլն էր: Հիմա իհարկե Կասիլյաս կա, Ռամոս կա... բայց կոնկրետ մեկին չեմ կարող առանձնացել:




> Աստղ ջան, սա ի՞նչով կտրամաբանես  Նրանո՞վ, որ Բարսային չես սիրում, թե՞ որ Ռեալին շատ ես սիրում  Ուրիշ հիմնավորում դժվար ունենաս 
> 
> Թե՛ խաղով, թե՛ ֆուտբոլիստների արժանավայել պահվածքով և թե՛ խփած գոլերով Բարսան հազար անգամ արժանի էր, քան Ռեալը:
> Ի՞նչ էր անում Ռեալը: Ի՞նչ-որ սատանայից (անունը չեմ ուզում տաl) հրահանգ էր ստացել ամեն կերպ քողարկված, ստոր հարվածներով հնարավորինս շարքից հանել Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստներին՝ անգամ վնասվածքներ հասցնելու գնով: Սա ոչ մի արդարացում չունի, էսպիսի խաղ դավանողները հարգանքի արժանի չեն: 
> 
> Դե էլ Ռոնալդուի՝ խաղից դուրս խփված գոլի մասին չասեմ


Դե գաղտնիք չէ, որ ես Ռեալին (տրական հոլովով էլ գրում եմ, ոչ թե` հայցական  :Jpit: ) եմ սիրում, ոչ թե Բարսելոնային` ատում: Ես վերջինիս վերաբերվում եմ ինչպես Ռեալի ցանկացած հակառակորդ թիմի: Ռոնալդուի գոլն էլ խաղից դուրս չէր, թե չէ էնքան վիդեո դրած կլինեիք, որ հիմա կրկնվող վիդեոներ ջնջելով զբաղված կլինեի:

Ես չեմ արդարացնում Մարսելոյի արածը, չեմ արդարացնում Ժոզեի արածը, բայց ես դաշտում չեմ եղել: Այդ պահին էլ այնպիսի խառնաշփոթ էր, որ դժվար էր արդեն հասկանալ` ով ում խփեց, ով ում գցեց: Հենց մենակ էն պահը, որ Վալդեսը գնդակը ուշ մտցրեց խաղի մեջ, ես ներվայնությունից մի քանի տարով էլ ծերացա: Բա պատկերացրեք դաշտում գտնվող խաղացողների վիճակը: Այն դեպքում, երբ մի գոլ խփեին, իրենք էին հաղթելու: Դրել եք բարոյական ու չգիտեմ ինչ դասեր եք տալիս Ռեալի խաղացողներին, բա մի հատ էլ Բարսելոնայի խաղացողների պահվածքը գնահատեք: Կոնկրետ Վալդեսի արածը ահավոր նյարդայնացնող էր, դրանից հետո մյուս պահերը արդեն չեմ էլ նկատել` էնքան զայրացած էի: Իսկ շահարկել այն հարցը, որ Ռեալում թուրք է խաղում, դա արդեն չափազանց է: Հենց նույն Բարսելոնայում Ռուշտու անունով մեկը կար: Կարճ ասած` թարգեք: Էս ֆուտբոլ բաժինն ա, ոչ թե` հոգեբանության: Հեսա մի հատ էլ բոբո մոդերատորական գրեմ, ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկնի:

----------

Vaho (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից ջնջվել են թեմային ոչ համապատասխան գրառումները, որոշ գրառումների միջից ջնջվել են ոչ նորմալ արտահայտությունները...
Այսուհետ կվերադառնանք նախկին կարգին. ցանկացած վիրավորանք արգելվում է մարզիկների հասցեին: Աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ մի քիչ մեղմացրինք, որ իրար չվիրավորեք, գոնե ֆուտբոլիստներով բավարարվեք, բայց արդեն բոլոր սահմանները անցնում եք: Սա ձեր համար մարտի դաշտ չի, որտեղ ցուցադրեք բազար անելու ձեր տաղանդը: Ֆսյօ : Իրոք որ տհաճ է կարդալ էդ բոլոր արտահայտությունները :*

----------

Altair (23.08.2011), Freeman (23.08.2011), John (23.08.2011), Life (23.08.2011), Moonwalker (23.08.2011), Raul Gonsalez (23.08.2011), Sagittarius (23.08.2011), Vaho (23.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնան և Ռեալը կարող են եվրոպական լիգա ստեղծել*

«Ռեալի» նախկին նախագահ Խորխե Վալդանոյին անհանգստացնում է իսպանական առաջատար ակումբներ «Ռեալի», «Բարսելոնայի» և մնացած ակումբների միջև առկա անդունդը։


Ապագայում «Ռեալն» ու «Բարսելոնան» ստիպված են լինելու մրցակիցներ փնտրել, որոնք նույնքան արագ են զարգանում, որքան նրանք, - Վալդանոյի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Reuters-ը, - դա կարող է ստիպել նրանց եվրոպական լիգա ստեղծել։



Բանը նրանում է, որ իսպանական գրանդերի և մնացած ակումբների միջև մեծ անդունդ կա, որը շարունակում է աճել։ Այնպես որ նույնիսկ նախադրյալ չկա, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու։ Նախկինում ես պաշտպանում էի «Ռեալին», իսկ այժմ բոլորովին այլ տեսանկյունից եմ գնահատում այս իրավիճակը»։

Հ.Գ Լավ կլինի, որ ստեղծեն: :Wink: 
*
ArmSport.am*

----------


## Altair

> *Բարսելոնան և Ռեալը կարող են եվրոպական լիգա ստեղծել*
> 
> «Ռեալի» նախկին նախագահ Խորխե Վալդանոյին անհանգստացնում է իսպանական առաջատար ակումբներ «Ռեալի», «Բարսելոնայի» և մնացած ակումբների միջև առկա անդունդը։
> 
> 
> Ապագայում «Ռեալն» ու «Բարսելոնան» ստիպված են լինելու մրցակիցներ փնտրել, որոնք նույնքան արագ են զարգանում, որքան նրանք, - Վալդանոյի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Reuters-ը, - դա կարող է ստիպել նրանց եվրոպական լիգա ստեղծել։
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Հետաքրքրիր կլիներ, որ մրցաշրջանի ավարտից հետո ստեղշեին մի լիգա, որտեղ կհանդիպեին Լա Լիգայի, Սերիա Ա, Բունդես Լիգաի և Եդվին Լիգայի առաջին և երկրորդ հորիզոնականների ակումբները:

----------


## Okamigo

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ մի քանի ժամից տեղի կունենա այդքան սպասված էլկլասիկոն Ռեալ Մադրիդի և Բարսելոնայի միջև:Որպես Բարսայի ֆանատ,իհարկե,սպասում եմ կատալոնցիների հաղթանակը,սակայն  Ռեալ Մադրիդի վստահ խաղը անհանգստացնող է:

----------


## Համզագայլ

Ակնկալում եմ Բարսայի հաղթանակը 3;1

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Inna (10.12.2011)

----------


## laro

Ռեալ, քեզ տեսնեմ  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ակնկալում եմ վաղը լի՜քը տխուր դեմքեր տեսնել։  :Wink:  Դե իհարկե՝ ոչ մեր՝ մադրիդիստներով բնակեցված տանը  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2011), Moonwalker (10.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Վերջին մի քանի տարում (2008-ից էս կողմ) առաջին անգամ Կլասիկոյից առաջ Ռեալն ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում ա, քան Բարսան: Հաշվի առնելով նաև, որ խաղը կայանալու ա Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում՝ սպասում եմ, որ Ռեալը կհաղթի (ինչը բնականաբար չեմ ուզում  :Jpit:  ):

Հ.Գ. Ու լավ կլինի, որ էս անգամ Կլասիկոն բարեկամական լինի  :Smile:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## ashgoravan

> Ռեալ, քեզ տեսնեմ


ՌեալԹ այսօր հաղթելու է, առաջ Մադրիդ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ չեմ ցանկանա ինչ-որ վեճերի ականատես լինել: Լարվածությունը շատ բարձր է լինում, սովորաբար, բայց պետք ա կարողանալ գոնե առանց լուրջ միջադեպերի խաղը հասցնել ավարտին: Մեկ էլ չէի ցանկանա կարմիր քարտեր տեսնել:

Ռեաաա՜լ  :Clapping: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ՌեալԹ այսօր հաղթելու է, առաջ Մադրիդ


Ակումբում Shift+2-ը սխալ ա աշխատում  :LOL: 


Հա, ինչ է ուզում ասել... Ոչի՞նչ, որ Կլասիկոն դեկտեմբերի 10-ին չէ  :Xeloq:  

Հ.Գ. Տեղափոխությունից հետո «գյոզալ» գրառումս կորցրեց իր իմաստը  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011)

----------


## John

Ցանկանում եմ տեսնել ԱՐԴԱՐ խաղ, ու թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը՝ Ռեալը (ես  թիմերից ոչ մեկի երկրպագուն չեմ)

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2011), Ungrateful (10.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Թող էս տարի հաղթի Բարսելոնը, ինտրիգի համար:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թող էս տարի հաղթի Բարսելոնը, ինտրիգի համար:


Հայկ, ի՞նչ ինտրիգ  :Angry2:   :LOL: :
Էս դու դեռ տա՞նն ես  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Աստղ ջան, ինձ տհաճ կլնի, եթե էս տարի էլ "վերնախավում" թիմերը >5 միավորի տարբերությամբ բաժանվեն: Բարսելոնը չեմ ուզում չեմպիոն դառնա, բայց էս խաղում ուզում եմ հաղթանակի հասնի:

----------


## Life

Թեժ ա լինելու գիշերը :Yahoo: :Ռեալից սպասում եմ միանշանակ հաղթանակի  :Love:  Հալա Մադրիդ :Clapping: 
Դրա հետ մեկտեղ ուզում եմ ,որ հանդիպումը առանց լուրջ միջադեպերի անցնի,ու երկու թիմերի ֆուտբոլիստները համերաշխ լքեն Բեռնաբեուն :Friends: 

Հ.Գ. Հեռուստադիտողների ռեկորդային քանակություն ա սպասվում :Good:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մադրիդում ապրի՜ր, բարի արագիլ, բույն հյուսիր ծառի՜ն` Բերնաբեուի մոտի  :Sulel:   :LOL: 
Մնաց 1 ժամ  :Clapping:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.12.2011)

----------


## Համզագայլ

Ռեալը պարտություն է կրելու :Ok:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Հալա Մադրիդ!!!!!!!!!!!!

gooooooooooooooool

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.12.2011), Նարե91 (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Աաաաաաաաաաաաա ՜  :Yahoo:  Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ  :LOL: 

Վիկտոր Վարդգես, ճիշտ այդպես  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (11.12.2011), Life (11.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այ էսպես են Կլասիկոյի բացում անում  :Love: 
Վալդես, Կասիլյաս  :Love: , էս առաջին րոպեների համար ապրեք երկուսդ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե91

Լավ մեկնարկ էր,  :Hands Up: ... անհամբերությամբ սպասենք շարունակությանը:

----------


## Monk

Էս չեն էլ սպասում խաղը սկսվի, արդեն գոլ են խփու՞մ  :Smile:  Ամենաարագ գոլը Էլ-կլասսիկոյում, եթե չեմ սխալվում  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեզ մոտ սիգնալ չկա...  :Sad:

----------


## John

> Մեզ մոտ սիգնալ չկա...


ինետով նայի 
http://allsport-live.ru/tv.php?channel=40116

----------


## Artgeo

> ինետով նայի 
> http://allsport-live.ru/tv.php?channel=40116


հետ էկավ, ամբողջ աշխարհում չկար մի րոպե

----------

John (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ներվերից ստամոքսս ցավում ա արդեն  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## John

հոգնած խաղ ա է, գնամ քնել... առավոտ զարթնեմ , տեսնեմ 3-1, հօգուտ տանտերերի

----------


## Universe

Մադրիդը խզարումա: Էն էլ չստիկներով են խաղում, հեսա էս տայմում բուծի քցեն հագները գան տղեքը ու մնացածը արդեն պարզա ;Ok

----------


## Լեո

Կլինի՞ վերջը մի օր էս Ռեալը հաղթի  :Sad:  Ռեալիստներն էլ են ուզում կլասիկոյի հաղթանակի բերկրանք ապրեն, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա սպասել  :Sad: 


Ռեա՜լ, առա՜ջ  :Goblin:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռոնալդուն կլասիկոներում լավ չի խաղում: Չգիտեմ` նման տեսակետ ինչ-որ մեկը հնչեցրել է, թե ոչ, բայց սա արդեն որերորդն է, իսկ նա իրեն չի գտնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կլինի՞ վերջը մի օր էս Ռեալը հաղթի  Ռեալիստներն էլ են ուզում կլասիկոյի հաղթանակի բերկրանք ապրեն, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա սպասել 
> 
> 
> Ռեա՜լ, առա՜ջ


Լեո, լավ էլի  :LOL:  Ուզում ես բարեհոգի գտնվել, հա՞  :Jpit: : Մենք պակաս չենք զգացել այդ բերկրանքի  :Yea: :

----------


## Նարե91

> Կլինի՞ վերջը մի օր էս Ռեալը հաղթի  Ռեալիստներն էլ են ուզում կլասիկոյի հաղթանակի բերկրանք ապրեն, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա սպասել 
> 
> 
> Ռեա՜լ, առա՜ջ


Էսօր ոնց որ էդ օրն ա :bee

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, լավ էլի  Ուզում ես բարեհոգի գտնվել, հա՞ : Մենք պակաս չենք զգացել այդ բերկրանքի :


Ուզում եմ, որ եթե Բարսան պարտվի, գամ ու իբր լրիվ հանգիստ ասեմ՝ հա ի՞նչ, ես գիտեի  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (11.12.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

:Cray:  Ըխք :Bad:

----------


## Lusinamara

Ադե լավ ա էլի *Բարսային* երկրպագելը :Yahoo: 
Մեկնաբանին հանած, մնացածն ընտիր էր :Wink:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալն արեց այն, ինչը բոլորը սպասում էին նրանից՝ պարտվեց Բարսելոնային  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Էս անգամ բարսելոնիստներից մենակ երևի ես էի Ռեալից հաղթանակ սպասում  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), Ripsim (11.12.2011), Տրիբուն (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ներվայնությունից չեմ կարում գրեմ  :Jpit: 
Բարսելոնան, ոչինչ չանելով, հաղթեց:

----------

Նարե91 (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ա դե անհույս ա էլի էս թիմը: Խաղի սկիզբին ֆորա էլ ես տալիս էլի չի կարում կրի  :Jpit:   :Tongue:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), Լեո (11.12.2011), Տրիբուն (11.12.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներվայնությունից չեմ կարում գրեմ 
> Բարսելոնան, ոչինչ չանելով, հաղթեց:


Բա ուզում էիր Ռեալը ոչինչ չանելով հաղթե՞ր:  :Tongue: 

Էտ չի նշանակում որ հետդ համաձայն եմ որ ոչինչ չանելով հաղթեց  :Goblin:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ներվայնությունից չեմ կարում գրեմ 
> Բարսելոնան, ոչինչ չանելով, հաղթեց:


Ո՞նց ոչինչ չարեց: Բա՞ Վալդեսի անմոռանալի նվերը  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Ambrosine (11.12.2011), Vaho (11.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բայց ոնց ա Կլասիկոներից հետո Ռեալիստների լեզուն կապվում :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> հոգնած խաղ ա է, գնամ քնել... առավոտ զարթնեմ , տեսնեմ 3-1, հօգուտ տանտերերի


Հաշիվը լավ էլ գուշակել էիր, բայց հայելային արտապատկերմամբ  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսային ու նրա բոլոր ֆանատներին,Բարսելոնան ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց թե ով է առաջատարը Իսպանիայում,դե Ռեալն է թող շատ չտխրի,մի օր,միգուցե ոչ այս դարում,Ռեալը կհաղթի Բարսային,բայց ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ միգուցե

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), AMzone (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), Zhor(ARM) (11.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.12.2011)

----------


## Համզագայլ

Թող ներեն Բարսայի երկրպագուները, հաշիվը կանխատեսելի էին 3;0 ի օգուտ Բարսայի, սակայն չգիտես ինչու ռեալին հաջողվեց 1 գոլ խփել: Հալալ ա Բարսելոնայիիիիին :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսային ու նրա բոլոր ֆանատներին,Բարսելոնան ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց թե ով է առաջատարը Իսպանիայում,դե Ռեալն է թող շատ չտխրի,մի օր,միգուցե ոչ այս դարում,Ռեալը կհաղթի Բարսային,բայց ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ միգուցե


Ապրիլի 22-ին շանս կունենա: Ի դեպ, վերջին 7 կլասիկոներից մեկը ավարտվել ա ոչ-ոքի, 6-ը՝ Բարսայի հաղթանակով:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (12.12.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արա դէ իրոք-որ անհույս ա: Ռեալ վերջնականապես հասկացի, որ Բարսան անպարտելի ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ուզում էիր Ռեալը ոչինչ չանելով հաղթե՞ր: 
> 
> Էտ չի նշանակում որ հետդ համաձայն եմ որ ոչինչ չանելով հաղթեց


Հա, Ռեալի մոտ էդ ավելի լավ էր ստացվում նախկինում  :Tongue: 
Թեթևակի համաձայն ես  :Tongue:  :Jpit: 



> Բայց ոնց ա Կլասիկոներից հետո Ռեալիստների լեզուն կապվում


Ու՞մ լեզուն ա կապվում  :Jpit:  Իմ հետ նման բան դեռ չի եղել` անգամ էն ձեր սիրած հաշիվներից հետո:



> Արա դէ իրոք-որ անհույս ա: Ռեալ վերջնականապես հասկացի, որ Բարսան անպարտելի ա:


Սենց ռադիկալ մի գրեք, էլի: Հասկացանք, որ մի երկու անգամ հաղթում ա, բայց հլը նայեք` որ թիմերին ա պարտվում կամ էլ ոչ ոքի խաղում  :Tongue: 
Անպարտելի ոչինչ ու ոչ ոք չկա (Աստղ դը Մոզգ  :LOL: ):

----------

Moonwalker (11.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2011), Տրիբուն (11.12.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինտրիգը վերականգնվեց: :Ok:  Մյուս Կլասսիկոյին Ռեալի կողմից եմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, եքա հետ ա մնալու մինչև ապրիլ: :Jpit:

----------


## Համզագայլ

> Ինտրիգը վերականգնվեց: Մյուս Կլասսիկոյին Ռեալի կողմից եմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, եքա հետ ա մնալու մինչև ապրիլ:


Դժվար հետ մնա Բարսելոնան կրկին անպարտելի կլինի

----------

Altair (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներվայնությունից չեմ կարում գրեմ 
> Բարսելոնան, ոչինչ չանելով, հաղթեց:


Աստղ ջան, Բարսան իրա համար 3 գոլ խփեց: Չթողեցին Ռեալի համար էլ 3 հատ խփեր:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, Բարսան իրա համար 3 գոլ խփեց: Չթողեցին Ռեալի համար էլ 3 հատ խփեր:


Էլ մի ասա. էն Վարդգեսին պաշտպանները չթողեցին  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Լավն ա Ժորիկը  :LOL:

----------

Altair (11.12.2011), Inna (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), zanazan (12.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2011), Տրիբուն (12.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

«Ես Կլասիկոները չեմ սիրում»  :Cray:

----------

Altair (12.12.2011), Inna (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), zanazan (12.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (12.12.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սենց ռադիկալ մի գրեք, էլի: Հասկացանք, որ մի երկու անգամ հաղթում ա, բայց հլը նայեք` որ թիմերին ա պարտվում կամ էլ ոչ ոքի խաղում 
> *Անպարտելի ոչինչ ու ոչ ոք չկա* (Աստղ դը Մոզգ ):


Պետք չի ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ լուրջ ընդունել: Անպարտելի ոչմեկ ու ոչինչ չկա էս աշխարհում: 
Ռեալի նկատմամբ, որ Բարսան անպարտելիա էդ փաստա… դուք էլ շատ մի տխրեք:  :Jpit:   :Sad:

----------

Altair (12.12.2011), Katka (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եթե հավես ունեք տարբեր տեսակի վերլուծականներ կարդալու գնացեք տակի հղումներով: Շատ հետաքրքիր են  :Smile: 

http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/r...er/267509.html
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/mamm0nt/267424.html
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/v...id/267614.html
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/m...st/267535.html
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/f...na/267566.html
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/b...ak/267423.html

էս մեկն էլ նախորդ կլասիկոներից  :LOL:  Ռեալի տակտիկան Բարսայի դեմ

----------

Altair (12.12.2011), painteffect (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (14.12.2011), VisTolog (12.12.2011), zanazan (12.12.2011), Տրիբուն (12.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դե երեկ երեկոյան կայացած Կլասիկոյում Մոուրինյոն լավ անակնկալ ստացավ Վալդեսից, և զրոներով չգնաց տուն:
Աստղ. ես ակումբի Ռեալիստներին նկատի չունեի  :Wink:

----------


## Okamigo

> Եթե հավես ունեք տարբեր տեսակի վերլուծականներ կարդալու գնացեք տակի հղումներով: Շատ հետաքրքիր են 
> 
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/r...er/267509.html
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/mamm0nt/267424.html
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/v...id/267614.html
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/m...st/267535.html
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/f...na/267566.html
> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/b...ak/267423.html
> 
> էս մեկն էլ նախորդ կլասիկոներից  Ռեալի տակտիկան Բարսայի դեմ


Լավ էլ պահա,Մեսսի այդքան ֆուտբոլիստ էր հսկում? :Shok: ,Մեսսին ուրիշ է էլի

----------


## John

> Դե երեկ երեկոյան կայացած Կլասիկոյում Մոուրինյոն լավ անակնկալ ստացավ Վալդեսից, և զրոներով չգնաց տուն:
> Աստղ. ես ակումբի Ռեալիստներին նկատի չունեի


Մեսսի ջան, դու հլը մտածում ես, որ Վալդեսը լավագույն դարպասապա՞հն է աշխարհի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

արա  բայց ետ գվարդիոլան ինչ բախտավոր գյադա  դուրս եկավ....

----------

Maxpayne (13.12.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> արա  բայց ետ գվարդիոլան ինչ բախտավոր գյադա  դուրս եկավ....


Ճիշտ ա. մարսելոն չլներ էտ մի գոլով էիք մնալու(ես էտ մարսելոյի...) դրանից հետո սաղ փոխվեց թե չէ դուք է գիտեք, առաջինում ծալած էր պահում ՌԵԱԼԸ... ուղակի Պերեսի խաղից առաջ արած հայտարարությունը ինձ ուրիշ բանի համար մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս.... :Think:

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսի ջան, դու հլը մտածում ես, որ Վալդեսը լավագույն դարպասապա՞հն է աշխարհի


Լվագույններին սխալվելը բնորոշ հատկանիշ է :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Իմ համար արդեն 10-ամիս ա, որ լավագույն դարպասապահը Ջոն Հարթն ա (Manchester City):

----------


## Altair

Այս խաղից հետո գնահատականներից սա է հետևում  :Wink: 
377829_10150426066522684_81267402683_8772969_1036594951_n.jpg

----------

zanazan (14.12.2011)

----------


## John

> Լվագույններին սխալվելը բնորոշ հատկանիշ է
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ համար արդեն 10-ամիս ա, որ լավագույն դարպասապահը Ջոն Հարթն ա (Manchester City):


սխալվելը բոլորին է բնորոշ, բայց դե չափ կա, սահման կա... լավագույնն էլ էն ա, ով ամենաքիչն ա սխալվում...

----------

Vaho (20.01.2012)

----------


## Altair

> սխալվելը բոլորին է բնորոշ, բայց դե չափ կա, սահման կա... լավագույնն էլ էն ա, ով ամենաքիչն ա սխալվում...


Սա կարելի է ասել ոչ թե քանակով, այլ համեմատաբար իր բոլոր գործերը, և ընդհանուր տոկոս ստանալ:

----------


## Լեո

> արա  բայց ետ գվարդիոլան ինչ բախտավոր գյադա  դուրս եկավ....


Բախտավոր ա, որ հաղթող թիմ ունի, ոչ թե...  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (15.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալ 1 - 2 Բարսա 

Սովորության համաձայն  :Smile:

----------

Altair (19.01.2012), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), zanazan (19.01.2012), Ապե Ջան (19.01.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ռեալ 1 - 2 Բարսա 
> 
> Սովորության համաձայն


Բա ոնց, մեռնեի Բարսայիս:  :Love:

----------


## ARam Grig

Բարսելոնան միշտ ել ռեալին տրորում ա.. Իրոք որ սովորություն ա

----------


## Արծիվ

Իսկ ի՞նչի ժամանակին սենց մեծ մեծ չէիք խոսում, լավ չի որ շուտ եք մոռանաում ձեր անցյալը: Ռեալին Գուտիի, Զիդանի, Կառլոսի և նրանց նմանֆուտբոլիստներ են պակասում:

----------


## ARam Grig

> Իսկ ի՞նչի ժամանակին սենց մեծ մեծ չէիք խոսում, լավ չի որ շուտ եք մոռանաում ձեր անցյալը: Ռեալին Գուտիի, Զիդանի, Կառլոսի և նրանց նմանֆուտբոլիստներ են պակասում:


Եթե ռեալում ժամանակին իրար գլուխ հավաքված են եղել աստղեր (ռեալի ուզվորության շնորհիվ),էտ դեռ չի նշանակում,որ Բարսայից բարձրակարգ թիմ ա եղել..Բարսան իր հզոր խախաոճի շնորհիվ միշտ ել առաջատար ա եղել և կա ու կմնա..Չավիին ու Ինիեստային հաստատ չի կարա ծալած ունենա ոմն Գուտին. քեզ թվացել ա երևի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսելոնան միշտ ել ռեալին տրորում ա.. Իրոք որ սովորություն ա


Կներես մի հարց տամ քեզ, նախկինում Ռեալի խաղերը նայե՞լ ես թե էս մի 2-3 տարինա ինչ La Liga ես նայում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե ռեալում ժամանակին իրար գլուխ հավաքված են եղել աստղեր (ռեալի ուզվորության շնորհիվ),էտ դեռ չի նշանակում,որ Բարսայից բարձրակարգ թիմ ա եղել..Բարսան իր հզոր խախաոճի շնորհիվ միշտ ել առաջատար ա եղել և կա ու կմնա..Չավիին ու Ինիեստային հաստատ չի կարա ծալած ունենա ոմն Գուտին. քեզ թվացել ա երևի:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աստղեր են եղել թե ոչ, ինչի բարսատ հիմա չի փորձում աստղեր բերել իր թիմ  :LOL:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա քո պատկերացրածներին, ասեմ որ պարզ երևում որ դու 2-3 տարիա ինչ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում ու քո մեջ տպավորվելա որ Բարսելոնայից ուժեղ թիմ չկա աշխարհում: Սրանից 3 տարի առաջ ու՞ր էր Բարսելոնատ այ ընկեր, միշտ էլ Իսպանիայում Ռեալնա չեմպիոն եղել իսկ Բարսելոնան էլ ինչպես միշտ նրանց ղազնա եղել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.03.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսելոնան միշտ ել ռեալին տրորում ա.. Իրոք որ սովորություն ա


ARam Grig կարդա, հիշիր ու սրանից հետո մի ասա թե Բարսելոնայից բարձրակարգ թիմ չկա  :LOL:  իսկ Իսպանիայի և ընդհանուր աշխարհի բոլոր ժամանակների # 1 թիմը դա եղել ու կմնա Ռեալ Մադրիդը:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...tal_titles_won*
Սա էլ քեզ որպես հիշողութուն բոլոր ժամանակների եվրոպական գավաթներ նվաճած թիները
*http://www.europeancuphistory.com/*

Ի տխրություն քեզ և բոլոր բարսայի ֆաների` երկուսում էլ Ռեալը տրորած ունի աշխարհի բոլոր թիմերին  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2012), REAL_ist (04.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> ARam Grig կարդա, հիշիր ու սրանից հետո մեծ մեծ մի խոսա թե Բարսելոնայից բարձրակարգ թիմ չկա  իսկ Իսպանիայի և ընդհանուր աշխարհի բոլոր ժամանակների # 1 թիմը դա եղել ու կմնա Ռեալ Մադրիդը:
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...tal_titles_won*
> Սա էլ քեզ որպես հիշողութուն բոլոր ժամանակների եվրոպական գավաթներ նվաճած թիները
> *http://www.europeancuphistory.com/*
> 
> Ի տխրություն քեզ և բոլոր բարսուկների երկուսում էլ Ռեալը տրորած ունի աշխարհի բոլոր թիմերին


Ռեալը իր ֆրանկոյախառը կեղտոտություններով հանդերձ հնարավոր ա որ 20-րդ դարի ամենահայողակ թիմն ա ճանաչվել,,բայց ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ 20-րդ դարը վաղուուուուուց անցել ա: Ասել եմ ու ելի կասեմ` Բարսելոնան էս պահի դրությամբ ամենաբարձրակարգ թիմն ա: Համենայն դեպս արդեն 10 տարի ա ինչ պարզ երում ա թե ով ում տրորած ունի..Իհարկե Բարսան Ռեալին:Պաշտոնական փաստերն ու նվաճած տիտխոսներն ել ապացույց:

----------

Universe (04.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Կներես մի հարց տամ քեզ, նախկինում Ռեալի խաղերը նայե՞լ ես թե էս մի 2-3 տարինա ինչ La Liga ես նայում:


 Ես Լա Լիգային հետևում եմ 2003 թվականից և հենց այդ ժամանակվանից Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ,նենց որ քո մոտ սխալ ա երևում: Քանի որ ռեալը իմ ամենաչսիրած թիմն ա,պարզա որ համեմատաբար շատ քիչ, բայց նայել եմ ու տեղեկացված եմ.ՈՒ ասեմ,որ ի տարբերություն ռեալի,Բարսայի նպատակը աստղեր հավաքելը չի.Եթե դու տենց լավ ստաժավոր Լա Լիգա նայող ես,պետքա նկատած լինեիր,որ Բարսելոնայի հիմնական ուժը կազմում են իր դպրոցի` Լա Մասիայի սաները.Ու եթե ռեալը աստղեր ա առնում,Բարսան ել աստղեր ա ստեղծում..Ինչ ի նկատի ունես սրանից 3 տարի առաջ՞.Առաջին տարում, որ ես հետևել եմ Իսպանիայի առաջնությանը,Բարսելոնան այդ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում հետ էր մնում,բայց հետո իր մաստեր-կլասի ու,ֆուտբոլային համառության շնորհիվ կարողացավ գրավել 2-րդ տեղը,իսկ ռեալը` ընդամենը 4-րդ.Դա 2003/04 սեզոնն էր.Հաջորդ սեզոնում Բարսան գեղեցիկ խաղով,Ռոալդինյոյի գլխավորությամբ նվաճեց Իսպանիայի Չեմպիոնի կոչումը,դրան հաջորդեց ևս մեկ Չեմպիոնություն գումարած դարձավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթակիր.Ու էտ են ժամանակ էր.երբ ռեալում էին հավաքված աստղերը.Հետո հա,ռեալ 2 սեզոն իրար հետևից դարձավ Իսպ չեմպիոն.Էս 10 տարվա մեջ միայն էտ 2 սեզոնում ա վժվժացել.Հետո արդեն Բարսայի մարզիչ դարձավ Գվարդիոլան.Բարսելոնան ռեկորդ խփեց,նվաճելով բառիս բուն իմաստով ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ.Շարունակությունը արդեն դու էլ լավ գիտես.3 տարի իրար հետևից Բարսան դարձավ Լա Լիգայի Չեմպիոն.3 տարվա մեջ երկրորդ անգամ նվաճեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգան..էլ չեմ ասում մնացած անթիվ-անհամար Բարսայի տարած տիտղոսները..Ուր ա բա ռեալը՞..ինչ 3 տարվա մասին ես խոսում, երբ Բարսելոնան 21-րդ դարի ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԹԻՄՆ Ա.Համենայն դեպս այս 12 տարիների.

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին գրառումները խմբագրվել են: Ես ոչ բարսուկ անունով թիմ գիտեմ, ոչ էլ` ռեքյալ: Սրանից հետո հարգանքով ենք խոսում թիմերի վերաբերյալ և հատկապես` իրար հետ:*

----------

laro (04.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2012)

----------


## Լեո

Դիմավորեք արքային  :Jpit: 



©

----------

Altair (08.03.2012), ARam Grig (07.03.2012), Lusinamara (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դիմավորեք արքային 
> 
> 
> 
> ©


Ամեն ինչ կրկնօրինակում եք. սկզբում սկսեցիք չեմպիոն դառնալ, հետո աստղեր առնել, հիմա էլ "արքայական" տիտղոսի հետևից եք ընկել  :Jpit: : Որ Ռեալը տեղափոխվի Հայաստանի առաջնություն, Բարսելոնան կգա՞  :Clean:   :Jpit: :

----------

laro (06.03.2012), Vaho (22.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ամեն ինչ կրկնօրինակում եք. սկզբում սկսեցիք չեմպիոն դառնալ, հետո աստղեր առնել, հիմա էլ "արքայական" տիտղոսի հետևից եք ընկել : Որ Ռեալը տեղափոխվի Հայաստանի առաջնություն, Բարսելոնան կգա՞  :


 O~ ինչպիսի կոպիտ սխալներ դու թույլ տվեցիր Աստղ ջան..Առաջին հերթին ամենակարևորը`* Բարսելոնան աստղեր չի առնում ուրիշ թիմերից ուզվորություն անելով Ռեալի նման,Բարսան հենց ինքն ա աստղեր ստեղծում.Լա Մասիա Ֆուտբոլային դպրոցի գանձերն էլ քեզ օրինակ*.Հետո էլ Չեմպիոն դառնալը Բարսայի հիմնական նպատակն ա միշտ եղել ու կրկնօրինակել միայն նա կարող է ինքն իրենից..Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ` "արքայական" տիտղոս որպես այդպիսին չկա..Ռեալին արքայական են ասում, որովհետև իր անվանումը` real բառը իսպաներենից թարգմանած նշանակում ա արքայական.Ռեալներ շատ կան Իսպանիայում,բայց քանի որ ձեր իմացած Ռեալը մայրաքաղաքից ա,դրա համար հենց իրեն են տենց կոչում..Օրինակի համար ես ել կարամ իմ շան անունը դնեմ "արքայական" ու ինքը ինքնիստինքյան կկոչվի արքայան,,քանի որ անունն է այդպես. :Smile:

----------

Altair (08.03.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Բայց ինչ անբովանդակ «ֆուտբոլային երկրպագուներ» եք.  :Smile:  ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում դիտարժան հանդիպումներ են տեղի ունենանում /հատկապես այսօր/, իսկ ձեր քննարկման թեման միշտ մեկն է: Էն էլ ոչ թե քննարկում է, այլ էժանանագին բամբասանք: 

Տխուր է ֆուտբոլային քննարկումների մակարդակը ակումբում  :Sad:   /Ադիբեկյանը իրավացի էր փաստորեն/

----------

John (07.03.2012), specialist (22.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> O~ ինչպիսի կոպիտ սխալներ դու թույլ տվեցիր Աստղ ջան..Առաջին հերթին ամենակարևորը`* Բարսելոնան աստղեր չի առնում ուրիշ թիմերից ուզվորություն անելով Ռեալի նման,Բարսան հենց ինքն ա աստղեր ստեղծում.Լա Մասիա Ֆուտբոլային դպրոցի գանձերն էլ քեզ օրինակ*.Հետո էլ Չեմպիոն դառնալը Բարսայի հիմնական նպատակն ա միշտ եղել ու կրկնօրինակել միայն նա կարող է ինքն իրենից..Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ` "արքայական" տիտղոս որպես այդպիսին չկա..Ռեալին արքայական են ասում, որովհետև իր անվանումը` real բառը իսպաներենից թարգմանած նշանակում ա արքայական.Ռեալներ շատ կան Իսպանիայում,բայց քանի որ ձեր իմացած Ռեալը մայրաքաղաքից ա,դրա համար հենց իրեն են տենց կոչում..Օրինակի համար ես ել կարամ իմ շան անունը դնեմ "արքայական" ու ինքը ինքնիստինքյան կկոչվի արքայան,,քանի որ անունն է այդպես.


Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ` արքայական տիտղոսը որտեղից ա գալիս  :Wink: , իսկ էն որ ես կոպիտ սխալներ թույլ տվեցի, համաձայն չեմ: Անրին Բարսելոնայի դպրոցի սան էր, չէ՞, Իբրահիմովիչը, Էտո'ոն,  Վիլյան... բոլորը, բոլորը Բարսելոնայի սաներ են:

----------

Կարապետ (07.03.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ` արքայական տիտղոսը որտեղից ա գալիս , իսկ էն որ ես կոպիտ սխալներ թույլ տվեցի, համաձայն չեմ: Անրին Բարսելոնայի դպրոցի սան էր, չէ՞, Իբրահիմովիչը, Էտո'ոն,  Վիլյան... բոլորը, բոլորը Բարսելոնայի սաներ են:


 "արքայականը" պարզապես անվանում ա ոչ թե տիտղոս..Ես չեմ ասում ամբողջ կազմը թիմի սաներ են, ես ասում եմ Բարսելոնայի հիմնական,մեծ մասը հենց Բարսայի սան են.*Այսպիսի համաշխարհային աստղերը,ինչպիսին են Աշխարհի լավագույն խաղ կառուցող (Playmaker)` Չավին,Աշխարհի եռակի Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ` Մեսսին,Ինիեստան,Վալդեսը,Պիկեն,Պույոլը,Ֆաբրեգասը,Բուսկետսը` հանդիսանում են Բարսայի կորիզը.Եվ այս աստղերը պատկանում են Բարսելոնային դեռ փոքր տարիքից,ոչ թե ոմանց նման ուրիշ թիմերից "գողացվածներ" են.*Էլ չեմ ասում Պեդրոյի,Կուենկայի,Ալկանտարայի և շատ ու շատ ուրիշ Լա Մասիա-ցիների մասին,որոնք ապագա հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստներ են..Ու բնավ պետք չէր պեղել կազմը,որպեսզի գտնել այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնք չեն հանդիսանում թիմի սան.

----------


## Ambrosine

Ախր պեղել էլ պետք չի էէէ, հիշում եմ: Լավ, էս թեմայով էնքան ա գրվել, որ կարելի է խոսակցությունը փակել ու քննարկել ներկա խաղը, մարզավիճակը...: Նախորդ 100 էջերը որ կարդաս, քո մոտ էլ հավես չի մնա` գրելու  :Jpit: :

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ախր պեղել էլ պետք չի էէէ, հիշում եմ: Լավ, էս թեմայով էնքան ա գրվել, որ կարելի է խոսակցությունը փակել ու քննարկել ներկա խաղը, մարզավիճակը...: Նախորդ 100 էջերը որ կարդաս, քո մոտ էլ հավես չի մնա` գրելու :


 Դե եթե հիշում ես ավելի լավ կլինի ամենակարևորն էլ հիշես :Smile:   Լավ  :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

Չավի Էրնանդեզն ընդունում է, որ Ռոնալդոն մեծագույն խաղացող է, սակայն նա կարծում է, որ Մեսսին իրեն հավասարը չունի:
Լեոն վերջին 3 տարիներին արժանացել է Ոսկե գնդակի, բայց դեռ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարծում են, որ Քրիստիանոն ավելի կատարյալ խաղացող է: Չավին համաձայն չէ այդ մտքի հետ և նախապատվությունը տալիս է իր խաղընկերոջը:

Երբ Չավիին Gol TV - ին տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ հարցրել են, թե արդյոք Մեսսին լավագույն է, նա պատասխանել է. "Այո: Եվ ես կարծում եմ, որ ֆուտբոլում գտնվող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը մտածում են ինձ պես":

"Ակնհայտ է, որ Քրիստիանոն մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է: Նրանք 2 ամենաորոշիչ ֆուտբոլիստներն են խաղադաշտում, սակայն Մեսսին բարձր է բոլորից: Ես չեմ սիրում համեմատել, բայց Լեոն մեզ տալիս է ամեն ինչ` գոլեր է խփում, ստեղծում է դրանք, միշտ մասնակցում է խաղի ընթացքին, կազմակերպում է գրեթե բոլոր հարձակվողական գործողությունները":

"Այս տղան ունի ամեն ինչ` նա նույնիսկ գլխով է հաջող խաղում, չնայած իր հասակին: Պեպը մի անգամ ասել էր, որ Մեսսին իշխում է խաղային բոլոր բնագավառներում և նա լիովին իրավացի էր, Լեոն լավագույնն է, համար մեկը":

Չավին պնդում է, որ առաջիկա Էլ Կլասիկոյին իրենք պատրաստվելու են սովորականի պես: Սակայն նա խոստովանել է, որ իրենք, հնարավոր է, ավելի շատ ջանք գործադրեն, որպեսզի հաղթեն, քանզի մադրիդցիները 4 միավորի առավելություն ունեն Լա Լիգայում:

*"Մենք կփորձենք չփոխել մեր խաղային փիլիսոփայությունը, որպեսզի միշտ հերոսներ լինենք: Ռեալը տարբեր կերպ է խաղում, բայց մենք ոչ մի խաղում չենք փոխել մեր ոճը: Մենք միշտ ցանկացել ենք երկար տիրել գնդակին, ինչը մեզ օգնում է վերահսկել խաղի ընթացքը: Դրանից հետո մենք նոր փորձում ենք հաղթել տվյալ խաղում":*

"Մենք չենք կարող այժմ փոխել մեր խաղը: Մենք նման ձևով խաղացել ենք բոլորի դեմ, այդ թվում Ռեալի դեմ հենց իրենց դաշտում: Այս անգամ մենք կփորձենք սովորականից ավելի շատ գրոհել, սովորականից ավելի շատ տիրել գնդակին և սովորականից ավելի շատ խաղացողներով գրոհել, որպեսզի հաղթենք այդ խաղում":

*աղբյուր*

----------


## Ambrosine

Ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ  :Good: :
Ռեալը ավելի վստահ ու նպատակասլաց էր խաղում: Ապրեն բոլորը:

Շնորհավոր մադրիդիստներ. չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը ավելի մոտեցավ :hala_madrid:

----------

Life (22.04.2012), Moonwalker (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012), Մանուլ (22.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2012)

----------


## Okamigo

Մեկը հարցնի էլի,էդ Տելիով ովա,ինչացույա,Ֆաբրեգասի ու Պիկեյի նման խաղացողներին թողած,էդ հոգնածին խաղադաշտ է հանել,ամբողջ խաղը հարամ արեց,Գվարդիոլայի թոշակի ժամանակն է

----------


## Lusinamara

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներ… :Smile:  Ուզածս էն էր, որ էս խաղում հաղթելով չեմպիոն լինեիք, այլապես՝ կիսատ չեմպիոնությունն ու՞մ էր պետք… ձե՞զ :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2012), specialist (22.04.2012), Vaio (22.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Շնորհավոր երկու թիմերի եկրպագուններին՝ հատկապես Ռեալի. 

Ինչու երկու թիմերի՝ որովհետև, ինձ համար զարմանալիորեն, վերջի տարիների աջառին կլասիկոն էր, որը անցավ իսկական ֆուտբոլային պայքարի  շրջանակներում՝ առանց ֆուտբոլ մարզաձևի հետ չառնչվող սադրանքների և սիմուլյանտությունների: Մաղթում եմ երկու թիմերին էլ, որ այսպես էլ շարունակեն: 

հ.գ. յաա, այ մարդ, սենց բան էլ կլինի, հազին կլասիկոյից ֆուտբոլային բավականություն ստացա

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## dvgray

նոր նայեցի վերջին 30 րոպեն, ու ռեալը ընդանրապես ֆուտբոլ չի խաղում, ոնց որ ուբոյնի ֆուտբոլից լինեն; բարսելոնը ոչինչ, խաղում ա ֆուտբոլ ու բավականին դիտարժան ա; իսկ ռեալի խաղը անդիտարժան ա; ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ֆուտբոլի դիտարժան պահեր. իսկ ով ում տարավ ու ինչքան փող աշխատեց, էտ իրանց գործն ա;

ոչինչ, մի քիչ էլ դիմանանք, հեսա իտալական ֆուտբոլը ու Յուվենթուսը նորից ոտքի են կանգնում

----------

ARam Grig (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Vaho

Մոուրինիոին մալադեց, էսի իրա հաղթանակն էր, իրա տակտիկաներով, ստրատեգիաներով, հալալա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա վերեվի գրածին, Ռեալը շատ գրագետ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, խաղում էր ընեց ոնց որ պետքա խաղալ Բարսելոնի դեմ:

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս Ռեալի երկրպագուներին, առաջ Ռեալ :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Բարսելոնան մարմանդ ձեռից էթումա... իրար հետևից երկու խաղ պառտվել, այն էլ` էտպիսի խաղերում, խայտառակություն էր (Բարսելոնայի համար) :

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի այն երկրպագուներին,որոնք առաջին հերթին *իրանք իրանց չեն խաբել* ու Բարսայի գերիշխանությունը էս երկար տարիների ընթացքում չեն կապել աբսուրդ բաների հետ ` կույր ձևանալով ու չտենալու տալով Բարսելոնայի կատարյալ առավելությունը կոնկրետ Ֆուտբոլի խաղային յուրաքանչյուր ասպեկտում  և Ռեալի անհաջողություննեը կապել են միմիայն իրանց թիմի հետ` ապացուցելով որ իրանք ավելի լավ երկրպագու են քան վերևում նշվածների խումբը: Իմ իմացած մարդկանցից շատ քիչ են տենց օբյեկտիվ բլանկոները,բայց 2 հոգու գիտեմ ու հարգում եմ իրանց կարծիքը:Հուսով եմ մեր ակումբում ել կան իրատես երկրպագուներ :Smile:  Հենց իրանք են արժանի Ռեալի էս տարվա Իսպանիայի Չեմպիոնությանը,ոչ թե նրանք ովքեր աչքերը փակում են ու ուրիշիծ լսածն են պնդում` զուտ նրա համար, որ էտ իրանց ձեռնտու ա,լավ հասկանալով, որ իրանց կարծիքը աբսուրդ-ից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհավոր նրան ով որ իրոք արժանի ա: 

Երկար տարիների *Երկիր մոլորակի Կատալոնական Տիրակալությունից* հետո Մադրիդին հաջողվեց հաղթել Իսպանիան,բայց ոչ ամբողջ մոլորակը: Եթե հաջողվի աշխարհն էլ հաղթել, ես նորից կշնորհավորեմ:Բայց դեռ աշխարհի գործող Ֆուտբոլային տիրակալը գործում ա ու դեռ շանս կա որ էս տարի էլ կշարունակի գործել: _Som I Serem !_ _Visca el BARÇA_ *!!!*

----------

Altair (24.04.2012), Lusinamara (22.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012), Ռուսա (23.04.2012)

----------


## Universe

Էլ կլասիկոն, դա նայա, երբ խաղում են Ռեալն ու Բարսելոնան, սակայն հաղթում է Ռեալը...

----------

Vaho (22.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Եթե հաշվի առնենք վերջին տարիների Կլասսիկոները,որտեղ արդեն սովորություն էր դարձել Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակը (ընդ որում ջախջախիչ էլ),ուրեմն քո ասածը մեղմ ասած իրականության հետ չի բռնում հարգելիս  :LOL:  Էտ նույնիսկ միլիոնաոր հեռուստադիտողների առաջ ասում ա Ռեալի ռուս երկրպագու-մեկնաբան Վասիլիյ Ուտկինը: Ու դու երըի հենց էտ ալիքով էս նայել ու վերափոխել ասածը  :Jpit:  Շուտ եք մոռանում,շաաատ շուտ եք մոռանում  :Smile:   (Չնայած լավ էլ հիշում եք,դաժե մեզանից լավ !)

----------

Altair (24.04.2012), Lusinamara (07.10.2012)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շատ հետաքրքիր հատկանիշա. շատ շուտ մոռանալ հօգուտ Ռեալի առկա պատմական ջախջախիչ փաստերը, իսկ նեղն եղած ժամանակ հիշել հօգուտ Բարսայի եղածը: 

Քննարկենք ներկան. ներկայումս կրկին լավագույնը Ռեալն Է! :Cool:  Արքան վերադարձել է, իսկ գնդակ պահելը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ չի նշանակում :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (24.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Շատ հետաքրքիր հատկանիշա. շատ շուտ մոռանալ հօգուտ Ռեալի առկա պատմական ջախջախիչ փաստերը, իսկ նեղն եղած ժամանակ հիշել հօգուտ Բարսայի եղածը: 
> 
> Քննարկենք ներկան. ներկայումս կրկին լավագույնը Ռեալն Է! Արքան վերադարձել է, իսկ գնդակ պահելը գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ չի նշանակում


 Գիտես նենց բան ես ասում,որ լոգիկայից դուրս ա:  :Smile:  Ասում ես նեղն ընկած ժամանակ՞? Եթե քո համար վեջրջին 13 Կլասիկոների ընդմանեը 2-րդ Ռեալի հաղթանակը Բարսամանների համար նեղն ընգած ա,ընդ որում Բարսելոնայի 9 հաղթանակների առկայության դեպքում` ջախջախումներով ու իրա թաշախուստով *(ՄԵՐ ԱՉՔԻ ԱՌԱՋ,ոչ թեմ մի դար առաջ,որ դեռ ծնված չեինք)* :LOL: ,ուրեմն պատկերացնում եմ մադրիդիստների երկարաժամկետ մի այլ կարգի նեղն ընկած ժամանակը :Jpit:  Եթե սենսացիայա տեղի ունեցել ու Ռեալը հաղթել ա վերջապես էտ չի նշանակում որ մեր համար նեղն ընկած պահեր կա,քանի որ. 1) Բարսելոնան սեզոնի սկզբին 2 Տիտղոս արդեն վերցրել ա` Իսպանիայի ու Եվրոպայի Սուպերգավաթ` Իսպանիայում հաղթելով Ռեալին *և ամենակարևոր փաստերից մեկը` Պաշտոնական տիտղոսներով Բարսան անցել է Ռեալից *  2) Բարսան դարձել ա Աշխարհի ակումբային Չեմպիոն ` Եզրափակիչում ջախջախելով ոչ միայն Սանթոսին 4:0,այլև ջախջախելով հարգանքը ամբողջովին կորցրած` կոֆեի մասնագետ նախանձի ջատագով Պելեին  :LOL:  3) Բարսելոնան Կոպա դել Ռեյի եզրափակիչում ա,ընդ որում ճանապարհին կրկին հաղթելով Ռեալին:  4) Օգոստոսից մինչև հիմա տեղի ա ունեցել 5 Կլասիկո,3 անգամ հաղթել ա Բարսան 2 անգամ Ռեալը  5) Բարսան Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչում : Մի խոսքով էլի  ընտիր սեզոն ա անցկացնում Բարսելոնան` սովորության համաձայն :Smile:  
Իսկ էտ պատմական ջախջախումները որ ասում ես,ասեմ որ պատմության մեջ առկայա շատ ջախջախումներ ինչպես Բարսելոնայի այնպես էլ Ռեալի կատարմամբ: Պետք չի մենակ նշել են ինչ-որ ձեռնտու ա,մեկա փաստերի դեմ խաղ չկա: Բայց կարևորն են ա,որ պատմության մեջ վառ կերպով Բարսելոնայի ջախջախումներց մի քանիսը Մադրիդի նկատմամբ մենք տեսել ենք մեր աչքի առաջ,ականատես ենք եղել ի տարբերություն ստիպված մի դար առաջվա իրադարձությունները պեղող մարդկանց :Smile: 

Հա ու գիտես քո ասածի մեջ ինչն էր զավեշտալին? :Smile:  Որ ասեցիր կրկին անգամ Ռեալը ուժեղ էր :Smile:  Ասում ես կրկին? :LOL:  Միհատ վերջի ստատիստիկաները հիշի ու տենամ էլի ես էտ բառն ասելու :LOL:  Օբյեկտիվության պակաս եմ նկատում: Ոչ թե կրկին,այլ զոռով,կամ վերջապես :Smile:  Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում Ռեալը Իսպանիայի Չեմպիոնի կոչմանը էս տարի արժանի էր: Բայց դեռ նա միայն Իսպանիայում է հաղթել` այն էլ Լա Լիգայում միայն,քանի որ Գավաթում էլ Բարսան ա Ռեալին հաղթել ու հասել ֆինալ...Սեզոնը ավարտված չի!

Հա ու ամենակարևորը ` Բարսելոնան գնդակը իր մոտ ա  պահում,որպեսզի գրոհի ու դա հազար անգամ ավելի գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլ ա,քան առանց գնդակի վազվզելը: Համոզվելու համար կարող ես ընդամենը թարգմանել ֆուտբոլ բառը  :Wink:

----------

Altair (24.04.2012), Lusinamara (23.04.2012), Ռուսա (23.04.2012)

----------


## Universe

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք վերջին տարիների Կլասսիկոները,որտեղ արդեն սովորություն էր դարձել Բարսելոնայի հաղթանակը (ընդ որում ջախջախիչ էլ),ուրեմն քո ասածը մեղմ ասած իրականության հետ չի բռնում հարգելիս  Էտ նույնիսկ միլիոնաոր հեռուստադիտողների առաջ ասում ա Ռեալի ռուս երկրպագու-մեկնաբան Վասիլիյ Ուտկինը: Ու դու երըի հենց էտ ալիքով էս նայել ու վերափոխել ասածը  Շուտ եք մոռանում,շաաատ շուտ եք մոռանում   (Չնայած լավ էլ հիշում եք,դաժե մեզանից լավ !)


Երեկ պատասխանել էի, բայց դե գրառումս միտեսակ չի երևում )))
Ասում էի, որ արի նայենք ընդհանուր ստատիստիկան էս խաղաշրջանի, ու մարդավարի + առողջ տրամաբանենք  ...
Capture1.PNG

Հիմա, փաստացի երևումա, որ Ռեալը խզարումա իր միավորներով...
Ստեղ Ռեալի առաջնորդ լինելու փաստն ուղղակի անվիճելիյա...

Երկրպագու-մեկնաբան Վասիլիյ Ուտկինը  գլուխը պատինա տալիս չերեզ Ռեալի երկրպագուների *** Ընդհանուր առմամբ իրա մոտ լրիվ ուտկին վիճակա )))

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին, ռեալը արժանիորեն հաղթանակ տարավ:

Հետաքրքիր մարտավարություն ընտրեց, բայց ոչ նոր մարտավարություն` Չելսիի խաղը երևի Ռեալին ոգևորել էր  :Wink: , դե Մոուրինյոն էլ Բարսելոն հաղթելու փարձ ունի` վերջապես այդքան փորձերից հետո հաջողեց:
Ընդ որում հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ Ռեալն ավելի շատ հարվածեց Բարսային դարպասին, դե իսկ Բարսան սկսել է կորցնել գոլային հոտառույթունը:
Այս առաջնությունում Ռեալն իրոք որ ավելի արդյունավետ խաղ է խաղում գոլերի առումով` 109 գնդակ, 30 բաց թողած բարսելոնի 97-26 ցուցանիշի դիմաց:
Սա նշանակում է, որ ընդհանուր առաջնության մասշտաբով, մինչև այս խաղը, Ռեալն ավելի գոլառատ ֆուտբոլ է խաղացել:
Չնայած Բարսելոնը իր ոճի մեջ էր, երկար գնդակ էր պահում, փորձում էր խաղարկել մինչև "հաստատ", բայց դե ահագին լավ պահեր կորցրեցին:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ` դիտարժան ու արժանի ֆուտբոլ էր ու կարելի է ասել, որ Ռեալն ապահովեց չեմպիոնությունը, չնայած տեսականորեն դեռ դա այդպես չէ:
Այ սա այն եզակի խաղերից մեկն էր, որտեղ Ռեալը հանդես եկավ որպես ԹԻՄ, դրա համար էլ հաղթեց, ոնց որ արդեն ասեցի` արժանիորեն:
Հետաքրքիր էր, որ խաղային ֆորտունան ոչ մեկին էլ չնեղացրեց, հաշվի առնելով երկու թիմերի խփած առաջին գնդակները: Երկու գնդակներն էլ իրար նման էին այն առումով, որ դարպասապահի սեյվից հետո պաշտպանությունը թույլ տվեց ավելացնելու, ընդ որում Պույոլի սխալը լրիվ մանկապարտեզային էր: Էդ որ մի բարձրակարգ խաղացողն է դարպասի մոտ գնդակ կանգնացնում? Միանգամից հեռացնում են  :Angry2: 

Զարմանալիորեն  մրցավարութոյւնից բողոքողներ չկան  :LOL:

----------

Universe (23.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

> Զարմանալիորեն  մրցավարութոյւնից բողոքողներ չկան


Ես գիտեմ չբողոքելու պատճառը, դա շատ հստակ ա: Ինչպես փորձը ցույց ա տալիս՝ բողոքողները Ռեալի ֆաներն են, հաղթանակի դեպքում ի՞նչ բողոքեն: Երևի պետք ա ասեն, որ Ռոնալդուին դեղին տալու փոխարեն Մասկերանոյին տվե՞ց, կամ որ իրանց առաջին գոլը խաղից դու՞րս էր:
 Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի Ֆանատներին, /չեմ ասում երկրպագու, որովհետև էդ բառի իմաստը "չեմ հասկանում", երբ օգտագործվում ա ֆուտբոլի կամ երգիչների հետ կապված/: 

Բարսա - Ավելին, քան ակումբ...

----------

Altair (24.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

> Բարսելոնան մարմանդ ձեռից էթումա... իրար հետևից երկու խաղ պառտվել, այն էլ` էտպիսի խաղերում, խայտառակություն էր (Բարսելոնայի համար) :


 Vaio ջան, տենց որ լինի մենք էլ գերազանցիկ լինելով դասից թռնում ենք, կամ մարդ ես լինում ա, որ երկուս ենք ստանում, դա նշանակում ա ձեռից գնում կամ խայտառակվում ե՞նք: Չէ.. Եվ հետո էլ Բարսան ռոբոտ չի, որ ամեն անգամ կրի՝ էն էլ խոշոր հաշվով, էն էլ Ռեալին: Երկու անգամ պարտությունը չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան մարզավիճակը կորցրել ա ու չի կարող պայքարել:

----------


## Vaio

> Vaio ջան, տենց որ լինի մենք էլ գերազանցիկ լինելով դասից թռնում ենք, կամ մարդ ես լինում ա, որ երկուս ենք ստանում, դա նշանակում ա ձեռից գնում կամ խայտառակվում ե՞նք: Չէ.. Եվ հետո էլ Բարսան ռոբոտ չի, որ ամեն անգամ կրի՝ էն էլ խոշոր հաշվով, էն էլ Ռեալին: Երկու անգամ պարտությունը չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան մարզավիճակը կորցրել ա ու չի կարող պայքարել:


Դու ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար, փակագծերում իզուր չէի գրել` Բարսելոնայի համար: 
Այսինքն, ի նկատի ունեմ, որ Բարսան էն կարգի հզոր թիմա, որ իրա համար ամոթ էր երկու անգամ, այն էլ` շատ լուրջ խաղերում պառտվելը: 
Օրինակ, եթե երկու, նույնիսկ երեք անգամ պարտվեր իտալական Ինտերը` բան չէի ասի:

----------


## Ռուսա

> Դու ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար, փակագծերում իզուր չէի գրել` Բարսելոնայի համար: 
> Այսինքն, ի նկատի ունեմ, որ Բարսան էն կարգի հզոր թիմա, որ իրա համար ամոթ էր երկու անգամ, այն էլ` շատ լուրջ խաղերում պառտվելը: 
> Օրինակ, եթե երկու, նույնիսկ երեք անգամ պարտվեր իտալական Ինտերը` բան չէի ասի:


Դու երևի ուշադիր չես կարդացել, ես հենց Բարսայի մասին էի խոսում: Բարսան հզոր ա /գերհզորա/, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան պարտվել չի կարա ու իրա պարտությունը որպես խայտառակություն պետք ա դիտվի: Էն էլ պարտվել սենց գերհագեցած խաղացանկի դեպքում ու երբ մրցակիցները շատ ուժեղ են:

----------


## John

> Դու երևի ուշադիր չես կարդացել, ես հենց Բարսայի մասին էի խոսում: Բարսան հզոր ա /գերհզորա/, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան պարտվել չի կարա ու իրա պարտությունը որպես խայտառակություն պետք ա դիտվի: Էն էլ պարտվել սենց գերհագեցած խաղացանկի դեպքում ու երբ մրցակիցները շատ ուժեղ են:


Ռուզան ջան, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել, որ խիտ գրաֆիկը արդարացնում է պարտությունները էս դեպքում  :Smile:  Չելսիից խիտ հաստատ չի գրաֆիկը` 3 խաղ 6 օրում, որից մեկը Տոտենհեմի հետ, մեկը Բարսայի, մեկն էլ Արսենալի + 3 օրից էլի Բարսա... Բավարիան էլ նենց չի որ նվեր ա  :Smile:  Ուղղակի մի պարզ ճշմարտություն ա պետք ընդունել. Բարսելոնը խաղային անկում է ապրում, գոլային պահերի իրացման խնդիր ունի: Ու էդ ամենի պատճառը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով կենտրոնական հարձակվող, այսինքն՝ մաքուր գոլ խփող ֆուտբոլիստ չունենալն է, ինչպես Էտո'օն էր, իրանից առաջ Կյուվերտը, էս վերջերս Վիլյան...

----------

Altair (24.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

> Ռուզան ջան, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել, որ խիտ գրաֆիկը արդարացնում է պարտությունները էս դեպքում  Չելսիից խիտ հաստատ չի գրաֆիկը` 3 խաղ 6 օրում, որից մեկը Տոտենհեմի հետ, մեկը Բարսայի, մեկն էլ Արսենալի + 3 օրից էլի Բարսա... Բավարիան էլ նենց չի որ նվեր ա  Ուղղակի մի պարզ ճշմարտություն ա պետք ընդունել. Բարսելոնը խաղային անկում է ապրում, գոլային պահերի իրացման խնդիր ունի: Ու էդ ամենի պատճառը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով կենտրոնական հարձակվող, այսինքն՝ մաքուր գոլ խփող ֆուտբոլիստ չունենալն է, ինչպես Էտո'օն էր, իրանից առաջ Կյուվերտը, էս վերջերս Վիլյան...


Հովսեփ ջան ես չեմ ասում, թե Չելսիի ու Ռեալի գրաֆիկը խիտ ու բարդ չի… Չեմ էլ ուզում արդարացնեմ Բարսային պարտության համար, ուղղակի իրոք հնարավոր չի, որ անընդհատ մի ակումբը հաղթի: Ես որպես Բարսայի ֆան՝պատրաստ եմ իրա պարտությունները տեսնել ու էլի սիրել իրան, ինչպես միշտ: Հա՛, Բարսան կարող ա անցյալ տարվա ֆուտբոլը չի խաղում, բայց մեկ ա լավ ա խաղում ու էն, որ ինքը արդեն երեք տիտղոս նվաճել ա ու դեռ երկուսի համար էլ պայքարում ա, շատ բանի մասին ա խոսում: Համաձայն եմ, ես վերջերս շատ գոլեր չեն խփում, ինչ-որ բան առջևի գծում լավ չի ստացվում: Ֆաբրեգասը, Սանչեսն ու Տելյոն շատ պահեր են բաց թողնում /Ռեալի հետ խաղում էլ Չավին չիրացրեց/: Համ էլ պետք ա հաշվի առնել են փաստը, որ հիմա Գվարդիոլան նոր ու երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստների ա փորձարկում /չեմ ասում թե Չելսիում ու Ռեալում նման ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան/:

----------


## Altair

> Ռուզան ջան, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել, որ խիտ գրաֆիկը արդարացնում է պարտությունները էս դեպքում  Չելսիից խիտ հաստատ չի գրաֆիկը` 3 խաղ 6 օրում, որից մեկը Տոտենհեմի հետ, մեկը Բարսայի, մեկն էլ Արսենալի + 3 օրից էլի Բարսա... Բավարիան էլ նենց չի որ նվեր ա  Ուղղակի մի պարզ ճշմարտություն ա պետք ընդունել. Բարսելոնը խաղային անկում է ապրում, գոլային պահերի իրացման խնդիր ունի: Ու էդ ամենի պատճառը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով կենտրոնական հարձակվող, այսինքն՝ մաքուր գոլ խփող ֆուտբոլիստ չունենալն է, ինչպես Էտո'օն էր, իրանից առաջ Կյուվերտը, էս *վերջերս Վիլյան...*


Այս հարցում ինձանից առաջ ընկար :Jpit:  Վիլյաի տեղը շատ ա երևում, և ինչը զարմանալի է, վերջերս Բարսայի տարբեր կայքերում Բարսա բալետ անողները(կամ երկրպագուները :Jpit: ) ցանկանում են որպեզսի Վիլյաին վաճառեն, տեղը եսիմ ում գնեն: Հուսով եմ այս խաղերը նրանց կստիպեն մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ մտածել այդ մասին:

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ախպերս ինչպես ասումա Անին կարևոր են նույնիսկ մանրուքներըԷտ մանրուքի մեջ երևաց ովա ավելի հանգիստ ըտենց լարված պահերին .Մեսսին որ խբեց դարպասաձողին,թե Ռոնին որ խբեց ,բայց վռոն հազիվ դուս հանեց.


 Էտ ինչ օրիգինալ ձևով ես որոշում թե ով ա ավելի հանգիստ :Think: : Ուզում ես ասես եթե շտանգին ա անհանգիստ ա,եթե վրատարին ա` հանգիստ ա: Առաջին անգամ եմ տենց բան լսում :Jpit:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

> Էտ ինչ օրիգինալ ձևով ես որոշում թե ով ա ավելի հանգիստ: Ուզում ես ասես եթե շտանգին ա անհանգիստ ա,եթե վրատարին ա` հանգիստ ա: Առաջին անգամ եմ տենց բան լսում


Առաջին անգամ ես տենց բան լսում ..դե իմ ասածները մեր մարզչի ասածների պես  Յուրահատուկ են.Իսկ օրիգինալության համար ասեմ որ այո տենցա որոշվում ,քանի որ եթե ձեր ասած աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը խաբեց վռոյին ու խբեց շտանգի այսինքն եթե քո ասելով ես սխալ եմ ուրեմն ձեր աշխարհում երկրորդը ավելի դիպուկա առաջինից.Հա տենցա

----------


## ARam Grig

> Առաջին անգամ ես տենց բան լսում ..դե իմ ասածները մեր մարզչի ասածների պես  Յուրահատուկ են.Իսկ օրիգինալության համար ասեմ որ այո տենցա որոշվում ,քանի որ եթե ձեր ասած աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը խաբեց վռոյին ու խբեց շտանգի այսինքն եթե քո ասելով ես սխալ եմ ուրեմն ձեր աշխարհում երկրորդը ավելի դիպուկա առաջինից.Հա տենցա


 Հա շատ յուրահատուկ մարզիչ ա,որ պարտվելուց մատը կոխում ա մրցակցի մարզչի աչքը մեկել սուդյաների մոտ "մաքուր" բերանը բացում ա:Շաաատ օրիգինալ ա:Հա մեկել սեփական գանգը գովալով ա յուրահատուկ... 
Էտ մենակ մենք չենք ասում,որ աշխարհում Մեսսին առաջինն ա,,ուղղակի պետքա Ոսկե Գնդակի մրցանակաբաշխությունը նայեիր 3 տարի անընդմեջ :Wink:  Հաստատ Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից լավ չի պենալ խփել,լավ կխփեր եթե Գոլ մտներ:Կամ էլ առնվազն Լեոն պետքա Ռամոսի նման Գնդակն ուղարկեր Յուպիտեր մոլորակ,որ ասեինք Քրիստիանոն ավելի դիպուկ ա խփել,քան Լեոն  :LOL:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

> Հա շատ յուրահատուկ մարզիչ ա,որ պարտվելուց մատը կոխում ա մրցակցի մարզչի աչքը մեկել սուդյաների մոտ "մաքուր" բերանը բացում ա:Շաաատ օրիգինալ ա:Հա մեկել սեփական գանգը գովալով ա յուրահատուկ... 
> Էտ մենակ մենք չենք ասում,որ աշխարհում Մեսսին առաջինն ա,,ուղղակի պետքա Ոսկե Գնդակի մրցանակաբաշխությունը նայեիր 3 տարի անընդմեջ Հաստատ Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից լավ չի պենալ խփել,լավ կխփեր եթե Գոլ մտներ:Կամ էլ առնվազն Լեոն պետքա Ռամոսի նման Գնդակն ուղարկեր Յուպիտեր մոլորակ,որ ասեինք Քրիստիանոն ավելի դիպուկ ա խփել,քան Լեոն


Ուրեմն  ձեր Տիտո Վիլանովան թող Մարսելոյի խախատումից հետո չասի Մոուին _Շան լակոտ էս ինչ են անում խաղացողներտ.Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էտ պահին ինչ կանեիր.Պարզ նմանվումա Զիդանի ու Մատերացիի պատմությանը,պռոստո հիմա ավելի շատ մարդիկ պաշտպանում են Զիդանին,իսկ ինչու Մոուին ոչ մեկ չի փորձում մի  ձև պաշտպանի.Ուրեմն երևի Մուն չիշտա որ սաղ ել իրա դեմ են ու իրա խաղացողների.Իսկ միատ կասես եթե ինքը Պորտուի ,Չելսիի,Ինտերի ,Ռեալի հետ դրանցից բոլորի հետ հաղթելա իրանց  առաջնությունը,իսկ Պորտուի,Ինտերի հետ չեմպիոնների լիգան կարողա ասեր_Ես կարծում եմ որ էշ մարզիչ եմ էղել.Երևի տենց պիտի լիներ որ ասեիք Մոուն թույն մարզիչա.Իսկ ոսկե գնդակի հետ կապված եթե Ոսկե գնդակը կարգին բան լիներ Չավիի,Ինեստայիի,Դել պիեռոյի ու Ռաուլի պես խաղցողները չէին մնա առանց դրա.Իսկ ինչ ասում ես  խբելու մասին եթե համեմատ ենք կլինի Ռոնին խբելա վռատարնա հանե Իսկ Մեսսին խբելա շտանգին.Նաև լարվածությունը ավելի քիչ եր  Մեսսիի մոտ քան Ռոննիի  որովհետև իրա թիմը էտ պահին կրում էր իսկ Ռոնիի խբածը կարար ճակատագիր որոշեր.1694.jpgՆայեք նա հարվածում է դրոշակի ուղղությամբ..Ցնորք,երևակայություն,թե իրականություն???.............ևրևի 3-րորդը

----------


## ARam Grig

> Ուրեմն  ձեր Տիտո Վիլանովան թող Մարսելոյի խախատումից հետո չասի Մոուին _Շան լակոտ էս ինչ են անում խաղացողներտ.Իսկ հետաքրքիրա էտ պահին ինչ կանեիր.Պարզ նմանվումա Զիդանի ու Մատերացիի պատմությանը,պռոստո հիմա ավելի շատ մարդիկ պաշտպանում են Զիդանին,իսկ ինչու Մոուին ոչ մեկ չի փորձում մի  ձև պաշտպանի.Ուրեմն երևի Մուն չիշտա որ սաղ ել իրա դեմ են ու իրա խաղացողների.Իսկ միատ կասես եթե ինքը Պորտուի ,Չելսիի,Ինտերի ,Ռեալի հետ դրանցից բոլորի հետ հաղթելա իրանց  առաջնությունը,իսկ Պորտուի,Ինտերի հետ չեմպիոնների լիգան կարողա ասեր_Ես կարծում եմ որ էշ մարզիչ եմ էղել.Երևի տենց պիտի լիներ որ ասեիք Մոուն թույն մարզիչա.Իսկ ոսկե գնդակի հետ կապված եթե Ոսկե գնդակը կարգին բան լիներ Չավիի,Ինեստայիի,Դել պիեռոյի ու Ռաուլի պես խաղցողները չէին մնա առանց դրա.Իսկ ինչ ասում ես  խբելու մասին եթե համեմատ ենք կլինի Ռոնին խբելա վռատարնա հանե Իսկ Մեսսին խբելա շտանգին.Նաև լարվածությունը ավելի քիչ եր  Մեսսիի մոտ քան Ռոննիի  որովհետև իրա թիմը էտ պահին կրում էր իսկ Ռոնիի խբածը կարար ճակատագիր որոշեր.1694.jpgՆայեք նա հարվածում է դրոշակի ուղղությամբ..Ցնորք,երևակայություն,թե իրականություն???.............ևրևի 3-րորդը


  Տիտոյի ու Մարսելոյի հեքիաթը Ժոզեն ա պատմել?  :LOL:  Բա էտ դեպքում ոնց կբացատրես իրա հետխաղյա մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ արված արտահայտությունը,որ ասել էր ես այդ մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում ու չգիտեմ ինչ միջադեպի մասին եք խոսում:Չգիտեմ քո մոտ ոնց,բայց ինքը շիզոֆրենիկի տպավորություն թողեց էտ պահին: 
Մոուրինհոն ուղղակի մանթրաժ էր,որ հերթական անգամ պարտվում էր Բարսելոնային և չկարողանալով համակերպվել էտ մտքի հետ ու իր իսկական դեմքը ցույց տվեց:
 Այ ախպեր Գվարդիոլան Երկիր Մոլորակի երեսին ինչքան հնարավոր-անհնարին Տիտղոս կա վերցրել ա,Բարսելոնային պահել ա Աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ակումբը երկար տարիներ ու դրանից հետո էլ դաժե ինքը իրան չի գովացել,քանի որ ինքը ՄԵԾԱԳՈՒՅՆ համեստ մարդ ա,ոչ թե մեծամիտ գլուխգովան էգոիստ: 
Ոսկե Գնդակն էնքանով ա  կարգին բան ա,որ էս 3 տարվա մեջ տալիս են էն մարդում,ում շատերը համարում են Ֆուտբոլի ամբողջ պատմության մեջ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը,ու այդ ամենը ընդամենը 24 տարեկան հասակում: :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

> Տիտոյի ու Մարսելոյի հեքիաթը Ժոզեն ա պատմել?  Բա էտ դեպքում ոնց կբացատրես իրա հետխաղյա մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ արված արտահայտությունը,որ ասել էր ես այդ մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում ու չգիտեմ ինչ միջադեպի մասին եք խոսում:Չգիտեմ քո մոտ ոնց,բայց ինքը շիզոֆրենիկի տպավորություն թողեց էտ պահին: 
> Մոուրինհոն ուղղակի մանթրաժ էր,որ հերթական անգամ պարտվում էր Բարսելոնային և չկարողանալով համակերպվել էտ մտքի հետ ու իր իսկական դեմքը ցույց տվեց:
>  Այ ախպեր Գվարդիոլան Երկիր Մոլորակի երեսին ինչքան հնարավոր-անհնարին Տիտղոս կա վերցրել ա,Բարսելոնային պահել ա Աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ակումբը երկար տարիներ ու դրանից հետո էլ դաժե ինքը իրան չի գովացել,քանի որ ինքը ՄԵԾԱԳՈՒՅՆ համեստ մարդ ա,ոչ թե մեծամիտ գլուխգովան էգոիստ: 
> Ոսկե Գնդակն էնքանով ա  կարգին բան ա,որ էս 3 տարվա մեջ տալիս են էն մարդում,ում շատերը համարում են Ֆուտբոլի ամբողջ պատմության մեջ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը,ու այդ ամենը ընդամենը 24 տարեկան հասակում:


Լսի դու էտ մամլո ասոուլիսից վերցրել ես քեզ ամենահարմար պահը.Ինքը նաև ասելա _Չեմ սիրում էն մարդկանց որ թունելներում են խոսում.Կամ կարողա Զիդանը խոստովանելա  ինչ պատմությունա էղե իրա ու Մատեռացիի մեջ.Իսկ Գվարդի մասին ասածիտ ասեմ որ նախ առաջինը Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Պելեգրինիի Ռեալին Վարդան Մինասյանն էլ կհաղթեր,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա չեմպիոնսին Մոուն համեմատաբար ավելի թույլ Ինտերով ու Պորտուովա հաղթել էտ մրցանակը.
Հա Մեսսիի մասին.Շատերն էլ համարում են որ Մոուն ամենալավնա դու հավատում ես .Իսկ ես ինչի պիտի հավատամ.Հա ոսկու կտորի գնդակի մասին.Մի բան ասեմ Հյուսիսային Կորեայի մարզիչը ինչ իմանա ովա Չավին ովա Ռոնին.Նայումա տենումա Արգենտինացին ու Իսպանացին գրում են Մեսսի ինքն ելա գրում .Այ դրա համարել ես ոսկե գնդակին չեմ հավատում.

----------


## ARam Grig

> .Իսկ Գվարդի մասին ասածիտ ասեմ որ նախ առաջինը Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Պելեգրինիի Ռեալին Վարդան Մինասյանն էլ կհաղթեր,.


 Ես ստեղ ասելու բան չունեմ  :LOL:   :LOL:   Տարբեր պատճառաբանություններ լսել էի ոմանց կողմից,բայց էս մեկը բոց էր  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բայց ֆսյոտկի պետքա ասեմ...Գվարդիոլան ոչ միայն Պելեգրիին ա հաղթել,այլ հենց Մոուրինյոյին,երևի մոռացել ես այդ հաղթանակների դեբյուտը Ժոզեի նկատմամբ (5:0) և շարունակությունը:Շարունակությունը դու ինձնից լավ գիտես երևի  :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

> Ես ստեղ ասելու բան չունեմ    Տարբեր պատճառաբանություններ լսել էի ոմանց կողմից,բայց էս մեկը բոց էր 
> 
> Բայց ֆսյոտկի պետքա ասեմ...Գվարդիոլան ոչ միայն Պելեգրիին ա հաղթել,այլ հենց Մոուրինյոյին,երևի մոռացել ես այդ հաղթանակների դեբյուտը Ժոզեի նկատմամբ (5:0) և շարունակությունը:Շարունակությունը դու ինձնից լավ գիտես երևի


Էտ տեղ բոցի ինչ կար որ .Պելեգրինին թիմը չեր կարում մարզեր.Իսկ դեբյուտի  մասին ասեմ երկրորդ տարվա Մոուի արդյունքները ամեն ինչի տեղը պատասխանում  են.Համ էլ գրառմանս կեսին ես պատասխան է եթե չես նկատե

----------


## ARam Grig

> Էտ տեղ բոցի ինչ կար որ .Պելեգրինին թիմը չեր կարում մարզեր.Իսկ դեբյուտի  մասին ասեմ երկրորդ տարվա Մոուի արդյունքները ամեն ինչի տեղը պատասխանում  են.Համ էլ գրառմանս կեսին ես պատասխան է եթե չես նկատե


  8745 անգամ էս մասին խոսացել եմ,բայց լավ եթե ուզում ես ասեմ.. Նախ էտ իրա պրոբլեմն ա ինչա սիրում կամ ինչ չի սիրում,,էտ նշանակում ա,որ մատը պիտի կոխի աչքը? Տենց լիներ ամեն խաղին бой без правил կնայեինք,քանի որ ամեն մարդ ինչ որ մի բան չի սիրում.. Դա կենդանական աններելի ու զզվելի արարք ա,որը համարյա ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում Պեպեի էն արարքին: 
Գվարդիոլան էլ երբ գլխավորեց Բարսելոնան,թիմը համարյա ճգնաժամի եզրին էր ու Պեպը ամբողջովին վերափոխեց թիմը հրաժարվելով էնպիսի կարևորագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից ինչպիսին էին Ռոնալդինյոն,Դեկուն,այնուհետև Էտօ'օն:Նա ստեղծեց նոր թիմ`իր ձևերով ու կատարեց ահռելի աշխատանք: Հետո բոլորը տեսան թե ինչ մեգա-հաղթանակների ու հաջողությունների հասավ Պեպ-Թիմը ու դա բոլորովին կապ չունի,որ ինքը էտ ամենին հասել ա միայն Բարսայում:Էտ ավելի բարդ գործ ա,քանի որ Բարսելոնայի նպատակն ա,ոչ թե լինել Լավագույններից մեկը,այլ Լավագույնը,իսկ դա հաջողվեց Գվարդիոլային էս 4 տարիների ընթացքում: Դե թող Մոուրինհոն էլ Չելսիի կազմում էտքան հաջողությունների հասներ երկար տարիներ,էտ խի չկարողացավ,եթե տենց հզորագույն դեմք ա քո կարծիքով:
Մոուրինյոն չնայած վատ մարդ լինելուն լավ մարզիչ ա,բայց Գվարդիոլան իրան ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում: 
Բա էտ ոնց եղավ,որ դու գիտես Չավին ու Ռոնին ով են,Կորեայի մարզիչը չգիտի? Կարողա ինքը շատ մարդկանցից ավելի շատ բան գիտի,անհիմն մտքեր ա..
Մեսսին Լավագույն Ֆուտբոլիստն ա,քանի որ երկար տարիներ իր խաղամակարդակը պահել ա չափազանց բարձր կետում,տարեց-տարի ավելի ֆենոմենալ արդյունքներ ա ցույց տվել,ռեկորդից ռեկորդ խփում ա,էս 2 օրն էլ գերազանցեց Մյուլլերի հավերժական ռեկորդը,մեկ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում խփելով 68 գնդակ,էտ ել են դեպքում, երբ դեռ սեզոնի ավարտին կա 3 խաղ: Ու ամենակարևորն են ա,որ Լեոն ոչ միայն Գոլեր ա խփում ռեկորդային քանակությամբ,այլև Գոլեր ա ստեղծում.խաղ ա կազմակերպում!

Ասում ես 2-րդ տարվա արդյունք? Ուշադիր նայի 2-րդ տարվա արդյունքներին:Բարսելոնան Մոուրի 2-րդ տարվա հենց սկզբին նվաճեց 2 տիտղոս ` Իսպանիայի ու Եվրոպայի Սուպեր-Գավաթները,ընդ որում Իսպանիայում հաղթելով հենց Ռեալին: Այնուհետև Բարսելոնան Ռեալի դաշտում հաղթեց Ժոզեին 3:1 հաշվով և մի քանի օր հետո նվաճեց ևս մեկ տիտղոս` Ակումբային Աշխարհի առաջնություն: Հետո եկավ Իսպանիայի Գավաթի հերթը,կրկին անգամ բարսելոնան հաղթեց Ռեալին ո անցավ հաջորդ փուլ: Ընդամենը մի տեղ` Լա Լաիգայում Մոուրը կարողացավ հաղթանակին հասնել:  *Ժոզեի 2-րդ տարվա արդյունքում Բարսելոնան նվաճեց 3 Տիտղոս (որը ամսվա վերջում կարող է դառնալ 4),իսկ Ժոզեի Ռեալը ընդամենը 1: Կոնկրետացնենք? Էլ Կլասսիկոներին նայենք: 2-րդ տարում տեղի ա ունեցել 6 Կլասսիկո.որից 3-ում հաղթել ա Բարսան ու ընդամենը 1-ում Ռեալը:Ինչպես տենում էս Բարսելոնայի արդյունքները ավելի տպավորիչ են քան Ռեալինը եղբայր,ինչի մասին ես խոսում?..*

----------


## Universe

Բարսելոնա Գըմփ....

----------


## Varzor

> Բարսելոնա Գըմփ....


Փուչիկա ինչա  :Jpit: 
Դեռ գըմփ չի: Եկող տարի կերևա:
Չնայած համ Ռեալը համ էլ Բարսա ՉԼ-ում գըմփ եղան` հոդս ցնդեցիրն իրենց երկրպագուների սպասելիները: Սաղ աշխարհը սպասում էր, որ էդ երկուսը պիտի գոնե եզրափակիչ դուրս գան` չկպավ:
Էլ հիմա ինչքան ուզում են Իսպանիայում գավաթ-մավաթ կրեն: Մի քանի հատ թուլ իսպանական թիմ են գտել ֆուռով գոլեր են լցնում: Դե թող Չելսիին ու Բավարիային լցնեին:

----------


## ARam Grig

*Բարսան 10 - ամյակի լավագույն ակումբն է* 



*Բարսելոնան Ֆուտբոլային պատմության ու վիճակագրության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի (IFFHS) կողմից հաղթող է ճանաչվել "Առաջին տասնամյակի լավագույն ակումբ" անվանակարգում:*
Բարսելոնան IFFHS - ի համաշխարհային գալա համերգի ժամանակ 7 տիտղոս է ստացել: Գալա համերգը կայացել է մայիսի 7 - ին` Բարսելոնայում: Բարսելոնան ճանաչվել է "Առաջին տասնամյակի լավագույն ակումբ" (2001 - ից 2010 թվականների), ինչպես նաև արժանացել է 2011 թվականի լավագույն թիմի կոչմանը: W հյուրանոցում կայացած միջոցառմանը Բարսելոնայից ներկա են եղել ակումբի մարզական փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Մարիա Բարտոմեուն, մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնի Սուբիսարետան և տնօրենների խորհրդի անդամ Խորդի Մեստրեն:

21 - րդ դարի առաջատարներ

Գալա համերգի ժամանակ վիճարկված 37 մրցանակներից 7 - ին արժանացել են Բարսան կամ թիմի ներկայացուցիչները: 2 ամենագլխավոր անվանակարգերում հաղթել է կատալոնական ակումբը: Խոսքը գնում է "Եվրոպայի վերջին 10 - ամյակի լավագույն ակումբ" և "Աշխարհի վերջին 10 - ամյակի լավագույն ակումբ" անվանակարգերի մասին: Հաշվի է առնվել 2001 - ից 2010 թվականներն ընկած ժամանակահատվածը, որում Բարսան 2 անգամ հաղթել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, 1 անգամ` Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունում, 1 անգամ` ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի սուպերգավաթում, 4 անգամ` Լա Լիգայում, 1 անգամ` Կոպա Դել Ռեյում, 3 անգամ` Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթում:

Բարսելոնան ճանաչվել է նաև 2011 թվականի աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբ: Նախորդ տարի կապտանռնագույնները հաղթանակեցին Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, Աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությունում, Լա Լիգայում, ՈՒԵՖԱ - ի և Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթներում:

Չավին, Մեսսին և Գվարդիոլան

Չավին ճանաչվել է 2011 թվականի աշխարհի լավագույն խաղ կազմակերպող: Նրան այդ անվանակարգում հաջորդել է Մեսսին, ով իր հերթին ճանաչվել է 2011 թվականի աշխարհի լավագույն ռմբարկու: Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան էլ, իր հետևում թողնելով Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյին, ճանաչվել է 2011 թվականի աշխարհի լավագույն մարզիչ:

ԱՅԼ ԱՆՎԱՆԱԿԱՐԳԵՐ`

2011 թվականի լավագույն մրցավար`
1. Վիկտոր Կաշայի (Հունգարիա)
2. Հովարդ Վեբ (Անգլիա)

2011 թվականի լավագույն մարզիչ (հավաքականներ)`
1. Օսկար Տաբարես (ՈՒրուգվայ)
2. Վիսենտե դել Բոսկե (Իսպանիա)

2011 թվականի լավագույն դարպասապահ`
1. Իկեր Կասիլյաս (Իսպանիա)
2. Մանուել Նոյեր (Գերմանիա)

2011 թվականի լավագույն ազգային առաջնություն`
1. Լա Լիգա (Իսպանիա)
2. Պրեմիեր լիգա (Անգլիա)

Barca.am

----------

Lusinamara (08.05.2012), Varzor (08.05.2012)

----------


## ARam Grig

Էլ ինչա պետք Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին երջանիկ լինելու համար? :Zagar:  Լավագույմ թիմ` որը այդ փառքին արժանացել է քո աչքի առաջ և դու վայելել ես այդ պրոցեսսը)))

----------


## ARam Grig

*Լիսաբոնը վանկարկում է. Մեսսի, Մեսսի....*

*Նույնիսկ Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներն են իրենց հայրենիքում սկսել վանկարկել Լեո Մեսսիի անունը: Նրա փառքը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում:*


Արդեն տեղեկացրել ենք, որ Ռոնալդոն հրաժարվել է ստորագրություն տալ Բարսելոնայի շապիկով աղջնակին: Գուցե դա է պատճառը, որ Ռեալի և Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականի առաջատարի ներկայությամբ պորտուգալացիները վանկարկում են Լեոյի անունը:

Ինչպես հայտնում են պորտուգալական մի քանի լրատվամիջոցներ, երբ Ռոնալդոն ու նրա որոշ խաղընկերներ ճաշելիս են եղել հարազատ Լիսաբոնում, ռեստորանի ելքի մոտ ֆուտբոլասերներ են կուտակվել: Քրիստիանոն, դուրս գալով ռեստորանից, հրաժարվել է ստորագրություն տալ երկրպագուներին և անմիջապես հեռացել է, իսկ վերջիններս սկսել են վանկարկել. "Մեսսի, Մեսսի....":   Barca.am

*Այստեղից հետևություն. Եթե գոռոզ ես ու մեծամիտ` նույնիսկ քո երկրպագուներն են քեզնից հիասթափվում,կապ չունի թե ոնց ես խաղում,առաջին հերթին պետքա ՄԱՐԴ լինել:
Դաժե քո հայրենիքում գիտեն ով ա լավագույնը ու հենց քո դեմ վանկարկում են իրա անունը:*

----------

Altair (05.06.2012), DavitH (24.08.2012)

----------


## Gayl

> 2011 թվականի լավագույն ազգային առաջնություն`
> 1. Լա Լիգա (Իսպանիա)
> 2. *Պրեմիեր լիգա (Անգլիա)*
> 
> Barca.am


Էտ երբվանի՞ց  :Shok:

----------


## Universe

> Էլ ինչա պետք Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին երջանիկ լինելու համար? Լավագույմ թիմ` որը այդ փառքին արժանացել է քո աչքի առաջ և դու վայելել ես այդ պրոցեսսը)))


Փաստե՞ր...
Capture.PNG

----------


## Ambrosine

Վարդգե՜ս...  :Lol2: 

Ծլես, ծաղկես, զորանաս  :LOL:

----------

Lev (24.08.2012), Life (24.08.2012), Moonwalker (25.08.2012), Լեո (24.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հետաքրքիր է, թե երեկվա խաղից հետո ինչ են զգում երկու թիմերի երկրպագուները, մանավանդ Ռեալի  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե երեկվա խաղից հետո ինչ են զգում երկու թիմերի երկրպագուները, մանավանդ Ռեալի


Դե որ մանավանդ, պատասխանեմ.
անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ Մադրիդում Բարսելոնան պարտվելու է:

----------

Moonwalker (25.08.2012), Varzor (27.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե որ մանավանդ, պատասխանեմ.
> անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ Մադրիդում Բարսելոնան պարտվելու է:


Դա կարծիք է, որը չի արտահայտում իրական զգացողությունները  :Wink: 
Նույն հարցս կտամ նաև Մադրիդյան խաղից հետո: Ու ոնց որ թե նոյն կոնտեքստով, դատելով Ռեալի մեկնարկից  :Smile:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Զգում ենք ջղայնահպարտասպասելախառը չես կառում ասես հասկանւմ ես .Մեջներս շատա կուտակված Վարձոր ջան.

----------


## Varzor

> Զգում ենք ջղայնահպարտասպասելախառը չես կառում ասես հասկանւմ ես .Մեջներս շատա կուտակված Վարձոր ջան.


Հե մ կուտակում էլ չունեմ, կորչեն թե Բարսան, թե Ռեալը, կեցցե մեր Փինաչին Թույնիկը, էէէ, Փյունիկը

----------


## Ambrosine

Ձեռքս վառել էի, հո չէր ցավում, հո չէր ցավու՜մ... խաղի 15-20 րոպեներից հետո ցավն անցավ  :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (30.08.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ձեռքս վառել էի, հո չէր ցավում, հո չէր ցավու՜մ... խաղի 15-20 րոպեներից հետո ցավն անցավ


որ ուզում խաղում են այ սենց պետք է վիզ դնել բոլոր կարևոր խաղերում

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դա կարծիք է, որը չի արտահայտում իրական զգացողությունները 
> Նույն հարցս կտամ նաև Մադրիդյան խաղից հետո: Ու ոնց որ թե նոյն կոնտեքստով, դատելով Ռեալի մեկնարկից


Ոնց կասեին մեր «ախպեր» *Ռուստամով եղբայրները*՝ "давай иды гуляй дасвидания!" :Jpit: 



Hala Madrid! A triunfar en buena lid defendiendo tu color!

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012)

----------


## Universe

Հալալա մադրիդ )))

Դիտմամբ էին էտ խաղը 12,00 ից հետո նշանակել, որովհետև էն, ինչ որ Ռեալը արեց Բարսելոնային, էտ մենակ 12,00 ից հետո կարելիյա եթեր հեռարձակել...

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Լարված ու դինամիկ խաղ, ձյուդոյի ու կարատեի դրվագներով համեմված: Ռեալ - արժանի տիտղոս, Բարսելոնա - կեցցես, Վալդես - ոտքերդ իրար մոտ պահի, Մոդրիչ - չուժոյ պախմել տիտղոս... անքուն գիշեր - արժեր  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (06.11.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոնց կասեին մեր «ախպեր» *Ռուստամով եղբայրները*՝ "давай иды гуляй дасвидания!"
> 
> Hala Madrid! A triunfar en buena lid defendiendo tu color!


Էլի որ հալալ է: Բարսելոնը իմ մոտ արդեն տապոռի տպավորություն է թողնում:
Չեմ հասկանում, դեռ չեն գլխի ընկել, որ իրենց թիմի ամենայուլ ու անկայուն օղակը դարպասապահն է?

Շնորհավորում եմ ռեալի երկրպագուներին, և թող մխիթարվեն Բարսայի երկրպագուները ու սգան Պեպի կորուստը  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

Չէ. Վիլանովան ուղղակի պետք է Պինտոին հաներ խաղադաշտ, որ 2-1-ի տեղը 7-1-լիներ, ու մարդիկ սկսեին ներկաիս դարպասապահի ջանքերը գնահատել: Վալդեսը մենակ  Դի Մարիայի հետ դրվագում էր սխալ, և ավելին քան սխալ, բայց մեկա ուզումա վոտերը բաց պահի ուզում ա փակ, մեկա սխալվեցին նրանք, ովքեր չպետք է սխալվեին, ավելի ճիշտ Մասկերանոն ու Պիկեն, բայց մեկա Մեսսիից հետո խաղի լավագույնը Վալդեսն էր, համենայնդեպս ինձ համար:


Հ.Գ. Վալդեսը ինձ մոտ իր վստահությունը շահեց, քանի որ շատ դրվագներ կաին, երբ ես արդեն մտածում էի ՎԵՐՋ... բայց Վալդեսը հույսի մի փոքր մասնիկ էր ինձ մոտ արթնացնում:

----------


## Varzor

Վալդեսի թերությունը ոչ թե իր ունակություններն են, այլ անկայուն խաղը: Մեկ անգամ չէ, որ նրա անփույթ գործողությունները թիմին արջի ծառայություն են մատուցել:
Պաշտպաննեի առումով ասածդ լրիվ ընդունում եմ` լավ են մեկնարկել: Պեպի ականջը կանչի  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (02.09.2012)

----------


## Altair

> Վալդեսի թերությունը ոչ թե իր ունակություններն են, այլ անկայուն խաղը: Մեկ անգամ չէ, որ նրա անփույթ գործողությունները թիմին արջի ծառայություն են մատուցել:
> Պաշտպաննեի առումով ասածդ լրիվ ընդունում եմ` լավ են մեկնարկել: Պեպի ականջը կանչի


Դե հիմա ինչ որ ա, ուղղակի ես չեմ սիրում, երբ ամեն ինչում Վալդեսին են մեղադրում :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե հիմա ինչ որ ա, ուղղակի ես չեմ սիրում, երբ ամեն ինչում Վալդեսին են մեղադրում


Իհարեկե չի կարելի միայն Վալդեսին վեղաթրել, բայց այդ թվում` կարելի է  :Wink: 
Հո Վալդեսը մենակով չի խաղում? բացի իրենից ևս 10 հոգի կա խաղադաշտում, որոնց խնդիրը ոչ միայն գոլ խփելն է, այլև հակառակորդին խանգարելը, որ նույնը անի:
ԲԱյց փաստը մնում է փաստ` վերջին շրջանում Վալդեսի վրիպումների քանակը շատացել է: Ընդ որում բարդ դրվագներում հիանալի խաղում է ու վրիպում պարզագույն վիճակներում: Մանավանդ ելքերի ժամանակ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կասիլիա՞ս, դու լավ տղա ես, բայց լավ պարապե՞լ ես դարպասից գնդակ հանել։  :Goblin:   :Goblin:   :Goblin:

----------

Altair (07.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կասիլիա՞ս, դու լավ տղա ես, բայց լավ պարապե՞լ ես դարպասից գնդակ հանել։


Մենք դեռ կտեսնենք, թե ով պետք է պարապմունքի գնար  :Beee:

----------


## Varzor

> Կասիլիա՞ս, դու լավ տղա ես, բայց լավ պարապե՞լ ես դարպասից գնդակ հանել։


Արդար չէր լինի, որ նաև Կասիլիասի հետ մղած գնդակների տեսանյութն էլ հետը դրվեր?  :Wink: 
Նույնն էլ կարելի է անել Վալդեսի համար ու ինձ թվում է արդեն համեմատելու բան կլինի:

Ի դեպ, տեսանյությում ներառված գոլերի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը պաշտպանների թերացումն է:

----------

Vaho (08.10.2012)

----------


## Universe

Ռեալը վաղնա չէ՞ ըստ ծրագրի Բարսելոնային հաղթելու:
Խաղը 2 - 3 ա վերջանալու կտեսնեք:

----------


## Ամմէ

Բարսելոնա  առաջ իմ սիրելի ակումբ , քեզ միշտ սիրել եմ , սիրում եմ և կսիրեմ : Առաջ,  դու հաղթելու ես , մենք վստահ ենք  :Wink: :  :Bux:

----------

ARam Grig (17.03.2013)

----------


## Universe

> Բարսելոնա  առաջ իմ սիրելի ակումբ , քեզ միշտ սիրել եմ , սիրում եմ և կսիրեմ : Առաջ,  դու հաղթելու ես , մենք վստահ ենք :

----------

Ամմէ (07.10.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> 


հուուուուխխխխխխխ , շատ լավն ա շնորհակալություն  :Blush:

----------


## Ամմէ

ապրես Բարսա , ես չէի էլ կասկածում  :Wink:  հա -լա - լաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

ARam Grig (17.03.2013)

----------


## Լեո

:Lol2:

----------

ARam Grig (17.02.2013), Vaho (27.02.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Գանձասար :Lazy:

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Գանձասար


Սանասար, Բաղդասար, Գանձասար:

Հ.Գ. և  թող հաղթի լավագույնը: Ամեն

----------


## ARam Grig

> 


  Վերցրեեեե~ց էս նկարը   :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:    ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ !!!

----------

Varzor (19.02.2013)

----------


## The_only_one

Ոչ քաղաքական պոստ:
Ահա թե ինչ են նշանակում կեղծված ընտրություններ: Եթե Մեսսիին ևս մի Ոսկե Գնդակ նվիրեն, լրիվ խաղալը կմոռանա  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ կարծում, որ այստեղ այդքան մեծ կապ ուներ Ոսկե գնդակը, քանի որ շատ մեծ կապ ուներ, որ իրան զրկել էին ընդհանրապես խաղալու հնարավարությունից. Ռեալի պաշտպանները իրենց լավ դրսևորեցին մինչ այն պահը, երբ Ռամոսը Ալբային չկարողացավ փակել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ խաղը Ռեալի առավելությամբ անցավ, Ռեալն էր խաղին տեմպ հաղորդում, խաղը գեղեցկացնում: Ռեալը իրավամբ արժանի էր չոր հաշվով հաղթանակի, բայց դե  :Smile: :

----------

Vaho (27.02.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էն որ ասում էին Գվարդիոլայի տեղը ով էլ լիներ Բարսելոնը էլի տենց կխաղար‎։ Այ հիմա երևում ա թե Միլանի, թե Ռեալի, թե Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղերում ինչ ա նշանակում նորմալ մարզիչ չունենալ‎։ Խաղի ընթացքում Ռոուրան ոչինչ չի կարողանում անել խաղի ընթացքը փոխելու համար‎։

Ինչևէ շնորհավոր Ռեալի երկրպագուներին‎։

----------

Ambrosine (27.02.2013), Vaho (27.02.2013), Varzor (01.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.02.2013), Լեո (01.03.2013)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսելոնա  առաջ իմ սիրելի ակումբ , քեզ միշտ սիրել եմ , սիրում եմ և կսիրեմ : Առաջ,  դու հաղթելու ես , մենք վստահ ենք :


Հալա Մադրիդ  :Tongue:

----------


## ISpy

Ժողովուրդ Բարսելոնի խաղացողներին տեսել եք էս քանի օրը?
Ոնց որ Ռեալի հետ խաղեր ունեին խաղալու  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Բարսելոնան միշտ առաջինն է ու միշտ առաջինը կմնա :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս ջահելությունը լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա‎։ Բա մեր վախտերով սե՞նց էր։ Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ արդեն կռիվ–ղալմաղալը սկսվում էր։

Դե մի հատ ավանդական՝
Կատոկելու՜ ենք սպիտակներին  :Goblin:

----------

Լեո (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էս ջահելությունը լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա‎։ Բա մեր վախտերով սե՞նց էր։ Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ արդեն կռիվ–ղալմաղալը սկսվում էր։
> 
> Դե մի հատ ավանդական՝
> Կատոկելու՜ ենք սպիտակներին


Միանշանակ

----------


## Սերխիո

Բարսելոնային գեներալ Ֆրանկո  ենք  անելու :Goblin:  :Goblin:  կապտանռնագույններին սվաղելու ենք...

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նայեք՝ ինչ ենք անելու էսօր ձեր «Նու Կամպում»  :Tongue: 




> *Նեյմարն ու ընկերները դիտում են Պեպեի սարսափ-շոուն (ծաղրանկար)*
> 
> Նեյմարը պատրաստվում է առաջին անգամ մասնակցել «Էլ Կլասիկոյի», որի ժամանակ «Բարսելոնան» հյուրընկալելու է «Ռեալին»։ Բրազիլացին հայտարարել է, որ պատրաստ է դիմակայել Պեպեի կոշտ խաղին։
> 
> «Ռեալի» 30-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստն արդարացիորեն վաստակել է «Բարսելոնայի» խաղացողների զգուշավոր վերաբերմունքը 2012 թվականի հունվարին կայացած հանդիպման ժամանակ Մեսսիի ոտքին կանգնելուց հետո։
> 
> Բայց Նեյմարը պնդում է, որ ինքը գիտի՝ ինչպես խուսափել «Ռեալի» պաշտպանի հետ բախումներից, քանի որ դիտել է նրա խաղը բնութագրող համապատասխան տեսագրություններ դեռևս սեպտեմբերին, երբ Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը նախապատրաստվում էր Պորտուգալիայի ընտրանու դեմ ընկերական խաղին։




աղբյուր

----------

Lev (26.10.2013), Լեո (26.10.2013), Սերխիո (26.10.2013)

----------


## John

ինչպես համարյա միշտ էլի չեմ նայելու խաղը ամենայն հավանականությամբ, բայց ուզում եմ, որ Ռեալը հաղթի… Վերջ ի վերջո մեր Ժոզեի նախկին ու մեր Կառլոյի ներկայիս թիմն ա + Կլոդ Մակելելե ՃՃՃ

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.10.2013), Սերխիո (26.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս ջահելությունը լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա‎։ Բա մեր վախտերով սե՞նց էր։ Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ արդեն կռիվ–ղալմաղալը սկսվում էր։
> 
> Դե մի հատ ավանդական՝
> Կատոկելու՜ ենք սպիտակներին


Կռիվ-ղալմաղալը, ինչպես գիտենք, միշտ էլ թույլ կողմն ա (պարզ ա՝ որ էդ որ կողմն ա  :Jpit:  ) *խաղից առաջ* արել: Իսկ *խաղից հետո*  միշտ էլ մի տեսակ համեստ լռություն ա իջել  :LOL: 

Հիմա սերունդը ավելի продвинутый ա, ավելի բարձր ճաշակ ունի, գիտի ում ա երկրպագում  :Cool:

----------

Ներսես_AM (26.10.2013)

----------


## Universe

> Կռիվ-ղալմաղալը, ինչպես գիտենք, միշտ էլ թույլ կողմն ա (պարզ ա՝ որ էդ որ կողմն ա  ) *խաղից առաջ* արել: Իսկ *խաղից հետո*  միշտ էլ մի տեսակ համեստ լռություն ա իջել 
> 
> Հիմա սերունդը ավելի продвинутый ա, ավելի բարձր ճաշակ ունի, գիտի ում ա երկրպագում


100%, հիմիկվա սերունդը ավելի *ռեալա* նայում իրականությանը, ավելի *ռեալա* դատում: Գիտի թե ում երկրպագի որ *Ռեալ* արդարացված լինի:
*Ռեալ* նայենք իրականությանը:

հ.գ.

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կռիվ-ղալմաղալը, ինչպես գիտենք, միշտ էլ թույլ կողմն ա (պարզ ա՝ որ էդ որ կողմն ա  ) *խաղից առաջ* արել: Իսկ *խաղից հետո*  միշտ էլ մի տեսակ համեստ լռություն ա իջել 
> 
> Հիմա սերունդը ավելի продвинутый ա, ավելի բարձր ճաշակ ունի, գիտի ում ա երկրպագում


Վլադ ջան, գոնե  վերջին 6 խաղից մեկն եք կրել , մի  գլուխ գովա

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> 100%, հիմիկվա սերունդը ավելի *ռեալա* նայում իրականությանը, ավելի *ռեալա* դատում: Գիտի թե ում երկրպագի որ *Ռեալ* արդարացված լինի:
> *Ռեալ* նայենք իրականությանը:
> 
> հ.գ.


Անցան էն ժամանակները, երբ մոդա էր Ռեալին երկրպագելը: Հիմա չեն երկրպագում սիրուն տղերքի համար  :Lol2:  Հիմա խաղն են որակում  :Smile: 





> Վլադ ջան, գոնե  վերջին 6 խաղից մեկն եք կրել , մի  գլուխ գովա


Վերջին վեցից մեկն ենք հաղթել, բայց շուտով կլինի վերջին յոթից երկուսը  :Tongue:  )))

----------


## Universe

> Հիմա չեն երկրպագում սիրուն տղերքի համար  Հիմա խաղն են որակում ))


Հիմա երկրպագում են զա կռուտիխ բաբ իգռակով :Wink:

----------

John (26.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կորչեն ռոյալիստ, ֆրանկիստ, ռասիստ, սադիստները: Կեցցե՛ ռեսպուբլիկան, պարոնայք: 

Բարսաաաաաաաաա !!!!!

----------

Լեո (26.10.2013), Վոլտերա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Անցան էն ժամանակները, երբ մոդա էր Ռեալին երկրպագելը: Հիմա չեն երկրպագում սիրուն տղերքի համար  Հիմա խաղն են որակում


Դու հլը Բարսա ես երկրպագում?? :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս օրերին մի այլ կարգի ռոյալիստ եմ դառնում։ Կորչե՜ն սեպարատիստները  :Goblin:

----------


## Լեո

> Դու հլը Բարսա ես երկրպագում??


Այսօր, և միշտ, հավիտյանս: Գոլ  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (27.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Ափսոս էն կասկածելի դրվագում 11 մետրանոց չնշանակեց (50/50 պահ էր, բայց ես 11 մետրանոցի կողմնակից էի՝ հետագայում Ռեալի երկրպագուներին թեմա չլինելու համար)  :Lol2: 

Ռեալը լավ ա խաղում, բայց դե 2-0 (առայժմ)  :Dance:

----------

Ներսես_AM (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Universe

Երկուսնել լավ խաղացին, բայց դե հաշիվը 2-2 պետքա լիներ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

:Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (26.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Այսօր, և միշտ, հավիտյանս: Գոլ


Որ գոլ չլիներ գրառմանս չէիր պատասխանելու?  :LOL: 
Բայց ասա, որ Վալդեսը կարող էր ավելի լավ գռուզչիկ լիներ քան դարպասապահ: Ինձ մի պահ թվաց, որ ես իրա բաց թողած գոլը սեյվ կանեի :Smile: :

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես իրոք հուզվել եմ, ժող  :Love: 




> *Կասիլյասի կատալոնացի երկրպագուն (լուսանկար)*
> 
> Էլ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ լուսանկարիչները ֆիքսել են «Բարսելոնայի» մի երկրպագուի, ով մարզադաշտ էր եկել Կասիլյասին նվիրված պաստառով, որի վրա գրված էր.«Ասում են, որ դու պատմության լավագույն դարպասապահն ես։Դու իմ կուռքն ես, դու իմ ոգեշնչումն ես։Տուր ինձ քո մարզաշապիկն ու ձեռնոցները»։



աղբյուր

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013), Լեո (27.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Որ գոլ չլիներ գրառմանս չէիր պատասխանելու? 
> Բայց ասա, որ Վալդեսը կարող էր ավելի լավ գռուզչիկ լիներ քան դարպասապահ: Ինձ մի պահ թվաց, որ ես իրա բաց թողած գոլը սեյվ կանեի:


Հետաքրքրիր ես մտածում, բայց մեկ ա պատասխանելու էի  :Tongue: 

Վալդեսը երեկ շատ լավ խաղաց, հաղթանակի գործում ամենամեծ ավադն իրենն էր:

Ինձ էլ ա թվում դու կբռնեիր, հայերի համար ծովը միշտ էլ ծնկներից ա  …ՃՃ

----------


## Լեո

> Ես իրոք հուզվել եմ, ժող 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> աղբյուր


Կասը ոչ միայն Ռեալի, այլև Իսպանիայի հավաքականի դարպասապահն ա, ու կարծում եմ՝  ողջ աշխարհում էլ Բարսայի երկրպագուները նրան սիրում են, այդ թվում կատալոնացիները  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Կասը ոչ միայն Ռեալի, այլև Իսպանիայի հավաքականի դարպասապահն ա*, ու կարծում եմ՝  ողջ աշխարհում էլ Բարսայի երկրպագուները նրան սիրում են, այդ թվում կատալոնացիները


Միանշանակ։ Ես, որ «Ռեալի» երկրպագու եմ, ոչ թե Կասին սիրում եմ, որովհետև էնտեղ է խաղում, այլ ինձ լավ եմ զգում, որ Կասն իմ սիրած ակումբում է խաղում։ Երկու երնեկի պահն է  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, ես էլ Պույոլին եմ շատ սիրում  :Blush:

----------

Լեո (27.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Հետաքրքրիր ես մտածում, բայց մեկ ա պատասխանելու էի 
> 
> Վալդեսը երեկ շատ լավ խաղաց, հաղթանակի գործում ամենամեծ ավադն իրենն էր:
> 
> Ինձ էլ ա թվում դու կբռնեիր, հայերի համար ծովը միշտ էլ ծնկներից ա  …ՃՃ


Մենակ վերջին պահն եմ տեսել ու վերջին գոլը, եթե Վալդես ամենամեծ ավանդն է ունեցել ուրեմն Բարսան կամ կործանվում է կամ էլ արդեն կործանվել է...
Ապեր դե հայկական խասիաթ է, դու գիտես հեշտա հայ լինելը?? :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կռիվ-ղալմաղալը, ինչպես գիտենք, միշտ էլ թույլ կողմն ա (պարզ ա՝ որ էդ որ կողմն ա  ) *խաղից առաջ* արել: Իսկ *խաղից հետո*  միշտ էլ մի տեսակ համեստ լռություն ա իջել 
> 
> Հիմա սերունդը ավելի продвинутый ա, ավելի բարձր ճաշակ ունի, գիտի ում ա երկրպագում


Սադրում ես, Վլադ  :Jpit: :

Ներսեսը ճիշտ ա ասում: Մեր նախկին կռիվ-ղալմաղալները համ ու հոտ էին հաղորդում մրցավեճին, որովհետև գիտեինք` պիտի գանք ու պատասխանենք մի քանի տասնյակ գրառումների  :Jpit: :

Իսկ այս հանդիպմանը, անկախ հաշվից, Ռեալը լավ խաղաց: Սա այն դեպքն էր, որ կարելի է ասել` հաղթեց նա, ում բախտը ժպտաց:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Բան չմնաց  :Jpit: 



Ափսոս էս անգամ չեմ կարողանալու, վաղը էդ ժամերին ուրիշ բանով եմ զբաղված լինելու  :Sorry:  

Ուզում եմ հետո տեսագրությունը նայեմ, բայց չգիտեմ կստացվի մինչև նայելս հաշիվը չիմանալ (որ հարամ չլինի էլի)  :Think:  Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ կհաջողվի չիմանալ, Ռեալի երկրպագուների տխուր դեմքերը ամեն ինչ կասեն  :Jpit:

----------

Tiger29 (24.10.2014), Yellow Raven (24.10.2014)

----------


## Vaho

> Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ կհաջողվի չիմանալ, Ռեալի երկրպագուների տխուր դեմքերը ամեն ինչ կասեն


 :Sad:  տխուր դեմք  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

21.11.2015  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.11.2015), Tiger29 (22.11.2015)

----------

